# Generation Legacy the Next Generation of OOC



## Tokiwong

Just another thread... so many... so many...


----------



## Shalimar

Is this where morpheus asks if we really want to take this pill?


----------



## Aenion

I want the purple one


----------



## Samnell

Aenion said:
			
		

> I want the purple one



 Screw purple. Give me black with pink and white polka dots. That's the one that makes you think you saw Jessica Tandy's corpse and Janet Reno rob a liquor store in Minnesota and flee aboard a giant inflated stuffed crust pizza shaped like one of the portions of the male anatomy found on that ink blot test.


----------



## Tokiwong

Samnell said:
			
		

> Screw purple. Give me black with pink and white polka dots. That's the one that makes you think you saw Jessica Tandy's corpse and Janet Reno rob a liquor store in Minnesota and flee aboard a giant inflated stuffed crust pizza shaped like one of the portions of the male anatomy found on that ink blot test.



 no more pills for you


----------



## Aenion

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Kal prattles on and on about kicking butts. He also seems to have a huge crush on Danger Girl




I don't think Karen would agree with that last part


----------



## KaintheSeeker

okay.. stupid question...

where is the friggin pc lineup thread.. appreantly I missed one or two of my threads when the snafu happened earlier this week.


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> okay.. stupid question...
> 
> where is the friggin pc lineup thread.. appreantly I missed one or two of my threads when the snafu happened earlier this week.



http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=49885


----------



## Tokiwong

This is funny... fellow superhero fans... or at least demented... here!


----------



## Tokiwong

*Somewhat serious post…*

Well the game has been going for like two years now, it seems maybe, less not sure.  I don’t know, but I am just wondering, what plot threads would you like to see in the story?  Are there any dangling plot hooks you would like to see resolved, in the nearby future?  Do you have a subplot you would like to develop that I have overlooked?  Just the normal gripes complaints; how to make the game better so it does not get stale post… hit me!


----------



## Agamon

This game hasn't hit too many dry spots in my opinion.  And when it has, it hasn't been that way for long.

I think we're already treading into a major sub-plot for Anika involving her faith.  The end results of that could be interesting.

Other than the Sami sub-plot, which we already discussed a while back, I'm pretty happy with how the game is progressing concerning my PC.

I also like how this is turning into one big disfunctional family.


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Well the game has been going for like two years now, it seems maybe, less not sure. I don’t know, but I am just wondering, what plot threads would you like to see in the story? Are there any dangling plot hooks you would like to see resolved, in the nearby future? Do you have a subplot you would like to develop that I have overlooked? Just the normal gripes complaints; how to make the game better so it does not get stale post… hit me!



 Well I'd really like to see how Mark's choice to maintain some kind of loyalty to The Man instead of McCallister, but I suspect that's already a major plot thread for the future. I'm always open for more temptations too. 

 One of the things I'm keen on with Mark is how far he's willing to sell out and where he'll make stands on principle.


----------



## Tokiwong

*Agamon*

I want to explore the Sami angle as well.. and beleive me once your little escapade is over... you will get that chance and then some.  The Faith sub-plot will be fun especially when you actually meet the avatars 

Besides Anika may have an admirer before too long... and it in't Ryan!

*Samnell*

Oh there will be a return to more intimate plots after this story arc runs its course.  There will be plenty of food for thought for Mark, and his role as a leader, celebrity, and well role model... oh and Sakura Red gets out of rehab soon 

Oh and if you have ever seen Tenchi Muyo... well lets just say that Mark is going to have lady problems in a big way...


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Oh and if you have ever seen Tenchi Muyo... well lets just say that Mark is going to have lady problms in a big way...




*snicker* Mark's just like Tenchi, this'll be good...


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> *snicker* Mark's just like Tenchi, this'll be good...



 Cool. I never much cared for the anime, but doing a similar situation as an RPG is different. The lack of giant robots kicking ass wont be such a detriment.


----------



## Tokiwong

Samnell said:
			
		

> Cool. I never much cared for the anime, but doing a similar situation as an RPG is different. The lack of giant robots kicking ass wont be such a detriment.



 I never cared for the anime much myself... Japanese anim comedy has never excited me


----------



## Hammerhead

Pardon my ignorance, but what's it about?

I'd like to have Ryan's sister Laura, the child prodigy who's good at everything, get some more face time. I was actually thinking about having Ryan call her and ask her the following physics question: "Okay, Object A, a roughly humanoid shape weighing about 250 pounds, is falling from a height of approximately ten miles. The wind speed is ten miles per hour in a northeast direction. How long does it take for this guy to fall, and where's he going to land if he started in ten miles above downtown Bangkok. And uh...hurry, please."


----------



## Samnell

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Pardon my ignorance, but what's it about?



 So far as I recall, it's about an ordinary Japanese guy who ends up with his home and life overrun by big-breasted women who generally want to sleep with him. Comedy ensues.

 I'm with Toki on anime comedy. It just doesn't do a lot for me. But I'm told we miss out on virtually all the clever wordplay because it doesn't really translate.


----------



## Tokiwong

LOL I just hit upon an idea... a campaign called Year of the Comet... kind of dawn of a new age kind of thing... taking place just after the Comet flies over... any interest?


----------



## Agamon

I never cared for Tenchi.  I also failed to see much of the humor.  Ranma, however, either translated better, or they got funny poeple to do the translating, 'cause I found the first few seasons of that enjoyable.

As for the Comet game, you mean running it concurrently with this one?  Oy, not another game...hard to pass up though.  Would we be original characters, or the old skool NPCs?  I'm cool either way, but if it's the latter, I call dibs on Kensai


----------



## Tokiwong

Most likely original unless you really want to play an old school character... think of it as an Elseworlds kind of thing to steal DC Comics lingo...

sort of a Kingdom Come kind of a thing... it happened but didn't... but it did


----------



## Tokiwong

Campaign Idea explanation and discussion can continue here...


----------



## Calinon

Neato


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> LOL I just hit upon an idea... a campaign called Year of the Comet... kind of dawn of a new age kind of thing... taking place just after the Comet flies over... any interest?



 Maybe. Would depend on my ability to think up a PC I liked who was also sufficiently different from current superhero PCs.


----------



## Tokiwong

Just bought Doom III so I play that first then make big boomy posts!


----------



## Agamon

Oooh, Doom III is finally out, eh?  You'll have to tell us what you think of it, Toki.


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> Oooh, Doom III is finally out, eh?  You'll have to tell us what you think of it, Toki.



 Damn sexy game!  The multiplayer is a little weak but the single player is pretty damn tight, and the graphics are just... to drool over... thankfully my Radeon XT Pro 256 MB is hanging just fine  got it at 1280x1024 right now... on High... and it just a feats for the eyes... might try the higher setting later  very photo realistic...


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Hey.. can I use a HP (my last one according to my count) to save myself from a dying wound? (since apparently my light amount of regen means I don't merit any healing  )


----------



## Tokiwong

your regen will save you Cassie it just hasn't kicked in yet


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Okay I'lljust lie back and gurle a bit then.  



"Is that a spleen?"

"I don't know.. doyou mean the green thing or the pink one?"


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Okay I'lljust lie back and gurle a bit then.
> 
> 
> 
> "Is that a spleen?"
> 
> "I don't know.. doyou mean the green thing or the pink one?"



 Kain, Cassie will be fine in a few moments... so don't stress...

BTW everyone recieves 3 XP for the issue, and Hero Points are replenished as we start the conclsuion of the storyarc...  As usual I will answer any questions to the editor!


----------



## Shalimar

Dear Editor

Now that Anika is face to face with her gods, will her powers still work if the gods don't want them to?  Or will she stop using the crutch?  And whats the deal with Tommy and Kelly, they weren't being very safe, will the reader's be treated to a cautionary tale of what can happen?

Will Legacy ever get to go home, or will they be trapped in the land of the smart asses forever.

PS. I love the comic so far, keep up the good work Evil Toki Comics.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kain, Cassie will be fine in a few moments... so don't stress...
> 
> BTW everyone recieves 3 XP for the issue, and Hero Points are replenished as we start the conclsuion of the storyarc... As usual I will answer any questions to the editor!



I know.. was just going for a little bit of black humor.  

Does make you wonder what a leathal wound looks like for her though.

Hm.. might have enough for a couple levels of regen now.. hmmmm...


----------



## Hammerhead

Eh, Ryan will be fine. He can just use his solution to everything: Extra Effort. Interestingly, Dimensional Travel is a Power Stunt of Cosmic Power  Not that Ryan knows that, of course. And James can EE Dimensional Travel too. And Anika, of course, since she can EE everything.

Is Gadget acting with more than friendly intentions towards Anika?

Will Ares realize that he's completely outclassed by Thor, since Ares once lost in a contest of strength with a mortal, whereas Thor has not? And Ares got schooled by Hephaestus, a wimpy blacksmith god. Loser.

Will Thor realize that San Francisco is NOT Asgard or even Norwegian in any way, and go back home?


----------



## Agamon

Saving those XP, Toki.

Oh, and my letter:

Dear Editor,

What a great comic!  It must be pretty popular, too, I swear I saw Issue 1 selling on eBay for $150!

Anyway, I'm loving this Freedomverse-type world our heroes in black got sucked into.  Totally clashes with the Legacy universe, it's great.  I am missing Star, though.  She's one of the comic's more interesting characters.  But I'm sure we'll see more of her in the future.

I like the charcter development I'm seeing in Kelly.  She used to be really annoying with Neuro in her head.  Now she's annoying in much different way.  Looking forward on seeing how her relationship pans out with Tommy, she seems to actually be having an affect on him...

What was with Ryan going all powerless before Legacy left their home dimension?  Hopefully when (if?) he gets back, he's still glowing purple.

I heard a rumor of some of the Teen Justice girls having the hots for pretty-boy Mark.  It'll be interesting to see how much commitment he's got for his android girlfriend back home.

Is Red Witch dead?  That was some explosion her staff made.  I have a funny feeling we haven't seen the last of her...

Hey, what's the rest of Legacy doing during this extended mission?  We haven't heard much from John, Billy and Bjoba for some time.

Wow, Karen's got the god the Strength for her boyfriend, wonder what she thinks of that.  One thing's for sure, no one will be kicking sand in his face at the beach.

Kiyana's quite the whiner.  She has a point though, this team fights amongst itself a bit too much.  They'd better get their act together before the showdown with Overseer.

James is a cool character, but he needs a good plot twist.  How about Kiyana getting possessed by the ghost of her grandfather, a Cold War KGB assassin who mistakes James for an old mark that got away?  That'd be great!

Cassie v2.0 kicks mucho butt!  Good thing about her inqusitiveness, it's really ended up being a benefit to the whole group.  Hopefully we soon find more about who she really is and why she why she's there.

Anika's such a hothead...someone needs some anger management classes, I think.  I have a funny feeling the aftermath of her meeting with Thor isn't going to turn out so well.  Maybe in the end it'll be for the better, might be a rough ride getting to that point, though.

Looking forward to next ish.  In the meantime, Make Mine Evil!


----------



## Tokiwong

*Editor Replies!*



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> Dear Editor
> 
> Now that Anika is face to face with her gods, will her powers still work if the gods don't want them to?  Or will she stop using the crutch?  And what’s the deal with Tommy and Kelly, they weren't being very safe, will the reader's be treated to a cautionary tale of what can happen?
> 
> Will Legacy ever get to go home, or will they be trapped in the land of the smart asses forever.
> 
> PS. I love the comic so far, keep up the good work Evil Toki Comics.




Dear Shalimar,

Anika is facing her demons and facing her faith head on, only time will tell how this will affect her growth and her powers.  As far as Kelly and Tommy are concerned, we believe that the story itself will be something more then an Afternoon special.

As far as leaving Earth: Majestic; time will tell but the next issue is the conclusion of Innocence Lost so stay tuned true believer!

*************

Dear Hammerhead,



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Is Gadget acting with more than friendly intentions towards Anika?




No, but Aris may have more then friendly intentions towards Ryan... 



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Will Ares realize that he's completely outclassed by Thor, since Ares once lost in a contest of strength with a mortal, whereas Thor has not? And Ares got schooled by Hephaestus, a wimpy blacksmith god. Loser.




Yeah mythology is rife with mortals getting the one up on the divine.  But rest assured Ares is very dangerous and powerful, just a little stupid and arrogant.  Outclassed depends on a fair fight, rest assured this Ares is anything but fair...



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Will Thor realize that San Francisco is NOT Asgard or even Norwegian in any way, and go back home?




For some reason they share the same zip code... go figure.  

**************************

Dear Agamon



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> Dear Editor,
> 
> What a great comic! It must be pretty popular, too, I swear I saw Issue 1 selling on eBay for $150!




Yeah Issue #1 is all sold out... actually a small printing, being a new untested series, we sort of thought less was better.  We learned our lesson for Issue #2, and now Issue #1 is hot on the resell market!



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> Anyway, I'm loving this Freedomverse-type world our heroes in black got sucked into. Totally clashes with the Legacy universe, it's great. I am missing Star, though. She's one of the comic's more interesting characters. But I'm sure we'll see more of her in the future.




We love the new world too, just launched a new series called the *Extraordinary Guardians*, a team of heroes with a mystical bent based out of Freedom City.

As far as Star is concerned, we love Star!  The android with heart will be back sooner then later, and she will play a future role in events to come!



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> I like the character development I'm seeing in Kelly. She used to be really annoying with Neuro in her head. Now she's annoying in much different way. Looking forward on seeing how her relationship pans out with Tommy, she seems to actually be having an affect on him...




Yes Kelly on the surface seems so plucky, and cute, but she has one of the more edgy backgrounds out of the group.  We think we have tackled it in a way that is tasteful and educational, yet still entertaining.  And yes we want to see how things turn out between her and Tommy as well.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> What was with Ryan going all powerless before Legacy left their home dimension? Hopefully when (if?) he gets back, he's still glowing purple.




Something’s are better left unknown... but there is a reason... trust me on that one.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> I heard a rumor of some of the Teen Justice girls having the hots for pretty-boy Mark. It'll be interesting to see how much commitment he's got for his android girlfriend back home.




What can we say, he is a mega hottie as the girls around the office like to say.  The cool, somewhat collected, silent type, slowly growing into his leadership role.  The Teen Justice girls just can't help themselves...



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> Is Red Witch dead? That was some explosion her staff made. I have a funny feeling we haven't seen the last of her...








			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> Hey, what's the rest of Legacy doing during this extended mission? We haven't heard much from John, Billy and Bjoba for some time.




Our writers were actually kicking around a few ideas about this.  It should be addressed next issue, they have not been forgotten...



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> Wow, Karen's got the god the Strength for her boyfriend, wonder what she thinks of that. One thing's for sure, no one will be kicking sand in his face at the beach.




Kal is well a bundle of surprises and contradictions.  Being the God of Strength has its perks, but with some obvious drawbacks as has been seen...



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> Kiyana's quite the whiner. She has a point though, this team fights amongst itself a bit too much. They'd better get their act together before the showdown with Overseer.




Kiyana as a character is slowly shedding her naiveté, expect her to become more... assertive and sure of herself in the future along with... well you will see 



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> James is a cool character, but he needs a good plot twist. How about Kiyana getting possessed by the ghost of her grandfather, a Cold War KGB assassin who mistakes James for an old mark that got away? That'd be great!




Nice idea, maybe you should work for us 



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> Cassie v2.0 kicks mucho butt! Good thing about her inquisitiveness, it's really ended up being a benefit to the whole group. Hopefully we soon find more about who she really is and why she why she's there.




Funny you should mention that, the next few stories will be a back to the basics kind of deal, with character development across the board, and more delving into the twisted lives of the kids of the Institute... plus the aftermath...



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika's such a hothead...someone needs some anger management classes, I think. I have a funny feeling the aftermath of her meeting with Thor isn't going to turn out so well. Maybe in the end it'll be for the better, might be a rough ride getting to that point, though.
> 
> Looking forward to next ish. In the meantime, Make Mine Evil!




We would like to think that Valkyrie is a fitting name for this fiery blonde.  Anika is a strong girl, but her faith will be tested, and perhaps her own identity and sense of self...

Thank you for all the kind words and questions True Believers!

By the way stay tuned, a new series in the Legacy Universe will be launching soon!  *Elite: Year One* a story depicting the early years of the fall of the Comet and the changes that elites brought to the world.  Featuring many characters from the current series, plus several new characters, and sizzling new artwork!

Stay tuned, and keep reading!

-Editor


----------



## Samnell

Banked the pp, Toki. Nearly blew them on upping Mark's Con so he could take Rapid Healing, but then I remembered we have a perfectly good Ryan around to fix us up. 

 And while I'm here...

 Dear Editor:

 My friends and I know a guy who looks just like Yoshi. Are any of our heroes based on real people?


----------



## Tokiwong

Samnell said:
			
		

> Dear Editor:
> 
> My friends and I know a guy who looks just like Yoshi. Are any of our heroes based on real people?




Dear Samnell,

I would like to say that certain characters are based off of real people, probably those the artists know, but nothing intentional.  Well overly intentional, but if there is any similarities between fictional characters and real is totally unintentional.  With that said, Kiyana reminds me of a girl I used to date... 

-The Editor


----------



## Shalimar

Banking my power points.


----------



## Aenion

Banked them as well


----------



## Tokiwong

Teaser comic is now up right here!


----------



## Victim

Hammerhead: Will bank points for now.


----------



## Tokiwong

Game on chaps!


----------



## Shalimar

So uh, what kind of mind control is it?  There are a few types.  Is it mind control that blanks my mind to anything but following the order?  Is it Mind control that makes me regard him as a friend so I don't want to hurt him?  Is it mind control where I have to follow his commands to the letter but I have the ability to carry it out as I see fit so long as I am carrying it out?

If it were the latter, I would just throw a Lightning bolt down between him and Ryan catching both with the Stun effects, Ryan wouldn't be hurtwith his PL 9 forcefield, and hopefullythe bad guy would be stunned, freeing me.  That follows the letter, he never said don't try to kill Mr. Mindcontrol while I was killing the others.

If its me not wanting to hurt him, should I play Kelly as a villian for the fight?
If its me going blank while serving, will you just do all of Kelly's actions?


----------



## Calinon

> _Mind Control check is 27, Kelly rolls an 8 on her Will Save. She fails; I assume she does not want to use the HP because only a 20 will save her. He rolls a 17 to get her to complete the action she is highly opposed to…_



As an innocent reader who doesn't wanna see Kelly blast the crap out of anyone, doesn't mind control work as follows?

<deleted incorrect drivel> 

Bah, never mind.  The first mind control check happens, then a d20+power check vs DC15+target will save.  If the check fails, the mind controlled character gets a will save versus the _original_ mind control check.

So much for Kelly not blasting someone hehe.  Even if they don't get her to follow directions, she likely can't break free.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> So uh, what kind of mind control is it?  There are a few types.  Is it mind control that blanks my mind to anything but following the order?  Is it Mind control that makes me regard him as a friend so I don't want to hurt him?  Is it mind control where I have to follow his commands to the letter but I have the ability to carry it out as I see fit so long as I am carrying it out?
> 
> If it were the latter, I would just throw a Lightning bolt down between him and Ryan catching both with the Stun effects, Ryan wouldn't be hurtwith his PL 9 forcefield, and hopefullythe bad guy would be stunned, freeing me.  That follows the letter, he never said don't try to kill Mr. Mindcontrol while I was killing the others.
> 
> If its me not wanting to hurt him, should I play Kelly as a villian for the fight?
> If its me going blank while serving, will you just do all of Kelly's actions?



 You do what he wants when he wants  right now you want to kill your friends, not the Mind Control guy... so if you can't do that, I know I can


----------



## Agamon

I'm cool with my horrible init, Toki.  

a) Anika's one confused little girl right now

b) If she can help without having to cast a spell (doubtful, I know), she will, and going last facilitates that a bit.

c) Getting the poo knocked out of her before she can do anything makes my decision so much easier


----------



## Hammerhead

My prediction is that the Mr. Mind Control will go down so fast it's not funny...I mean, every single one of the characters in Legacy is bad against mental effects except for Anika, making him Threat Number One. And my other prediction is that Anika herself will likely get flattened before she can put up a force field. Initiative 3...ouch! Bad round for initiatives...Ryan got like a 4, Anika got a 1, Cassie got a 4... 

I suppose it could be worse. They all could have Protection at PL 10 and Regeneration. That would be fun.

This should be an interesting, albeit quite large, battle.


----------



## Agamon

Yeah, you weren't fooling when you told me we were in for a monster battle, Toki.  21 combatants go before Anika, wow...


----------



## KaintheSeeker

EEEk.. another Cassie record 1 round of participation in a fight before going down.. but this time.. I'm done in by my team mate..


LOL


----------



## Tokiwong

*Mudaba Adin: Jewel of the Sahara Jungle*

*Brief History:* Mudaba Adin is one of the most advanced cities in the world, in the country of Eritrea.  Although it has its humble beginnings as a fishing town, the early years of the terraforming of the Sahara Desert had its start in this city where the group of United Nations funded scientists and UNETF elites began their grand experiment which was a monumental success completely reshaping the region.

Over the seven years of the project money from all across the world was poured into the region and the city in particular.  Particularly Vanguard Secure Computing (VSC) and McKain Enterprises poured large amounts of money into recreating the city into a cosmopolitan tomorrow land of splendor.  By 2011 the city was the shining bacon of light in the New Africa.  Eritrea was a democratic nation although small, an economic powerhouse and soon to be seat of the United Nations with the loss of the New York City headquarters.

In 2013 The United Nations began construction of the second Elite Institute outside the city limits, which also is the headquarters of Legacy.  Downtown Mudaba Adin is dominated by the looming edifice of VSC Tower, a mountain of a structure housing several subsidiaries and offices of the world spanning conglomerate.

By late 2014 the city was a foremost location in world tourism, business and culture.  Mudaba Adin is a clean city wit all the latest marvels that both baseline and elite can provide.  Needless to say the country of Eritrea and Mudaba Adin both think very highly of the United Nations and the UNETF specifically.  The city is very elite friendly and has many businesses that cater to elite needs and clientele specifically.

*Notable Locations*

*•	Vanguard Secure Computing Tower:* The largest structure in the downtown district of Mudaba Adin.  VSC Tower is nearly a city unto itself, with much of the staff living on site in the mountain like structure.  The structure is a constant sight in the Mudaba Adin skyline and several subsidiary offices are located inside the VSC Tower which has the security of a military installation.
*•	Valiant Shopping Center:* A center of commerce and capitalism, the Valiant Shopping Center has well over six hundred stores and four different levels for just about anything one could desire.  It is clean contemporary and very high tech.  There are other shopping centers this one is easily the best one, and also the site of many misadventures for a certain group of young elites.
*•	Mudabo Park & Preserve:* This is a massive 18 mile plot of land with trails, large fields, and many beautiful sites of nature.  This is a popular place to relax and go for recreation.  Several football fields are set up, along with an outdoor amphitheatre.  Pets are allowed inside the park as well, in certain areas.
*•	BioGen Restricted Preserve:* These preserve houses dangerous creatures created by the scientists of BioGen and are fenced off.  Inside the preserve are actual genetic clones of dinosaurs, new species, and anything else the boys at BioGen can cook up with the realms of the United Nations Scientific Advancement Committee (UNSAC).
*•	Mudaba Adin Elite Institute:* This 25 mile complex is nestled outside the city, and is a highly advanced research, training center, and school for young elites who need proper guidance and a chance to use their powers without hurting others.  Run by Dr. Bashar Hudabo a world renowned elite geneticist and philanthropist, the school is also the Headquarters for Legacy, the roving ground for young elites who may one day carry on the banner for the Justice Elite.
*•	Justice Elite Charlie (JEC) Tower:* The official headquarters for the newest UNJE team.  It is a fortified tower though from all appearances to be a normal skyscraper with the UNJE insignia emblazoned upon it.  The structure houses the support personnel for JEC, and their equipment and vehicles.
*•	Mudaba Lake and Green Snake River:* The major waterway passes through Mudaba Adin from the Red Sea into the Saharan Jungle.  Mudaba Lake is a large lake nestled just north of the city, and is a popular spot for those that seek a secluded place to relax and want to avoid the crowded beaches.


----------



## Samnell

Hunh, I always pictured Mudaba Adin as somewhere in Mali or Niger. But Geography Geek points for using a relatively obscure and new country.


----------



## Tokiwong

Samnell said:
			
		

> Hunh, I always pictured Mudaba Adin as somewhere in Mali or Niger. But Geography Geek points for using a relatively obscure and new country.



 Yeah nummy Geek Points!


----------



## Agamon

I must have read somewhere that it was near the Red Sea, because I thought it was in Sudan, so I had the right general area.


----------



## Hammerhead

Whoops. 

I imagine killing won't go over too well in the four-color Freedom City universe either. Well, at least on the bright side he won't run away while the rest of us are fighting his pals.


----------



## Tokiwong

Kind of like Teen Authority meets the Teen Titans....


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Yeah and I'm sure some of our team isnt' too happy with it either.  Not that Ryan cares what Cassie thinks/says.


----------



## Victim

Hammerhead: It's not like Chimera and company don't have it coming either...we shouldn't forget the nerve gas and their plan to wipe out a major city. And honestly, it's not like everyone else is Mother Teresa in combat either.

Mark's mach-one punches do lethal, Karen super strength does lethal, as does her energy field, Anika's energy blasts do lethal, Kelly's lightning does lethal, Kiyana's Con Drain is the most deadly attack seen so far, Yoshi, IIRC, does lethal...

It's amazing we haven't caused more fatalities.


----------



## Shalimar

I wish to point out that excluding Ares and Thor, that it is now 17 on 2, and one of the two is blind.  If it gets around tomy turn again before this is over, I think I am gonna just gonna rapid strike blizzard Manticore, 2 snares and 2 fatigues should hurt, even if his protection is too much for Kelly.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I wish to point out that excluding Ares and Thor, that it is now 17 on 2, and one of the two is blind.  If it gets around tomy turn again before this is over, I think I am gonna just gonna rapid strike blizzard Manticore, 2 snares and 2 fatigues should hurt, even if his protection is too much for Kelly.



 Interesting points but one has to recall that the morality level of the Legacy universe as a whole, is much more grim and gritty then say the Freedom City Universe, or in this case the Majestic Universe, snazzy name.

The fallout will be interesting, and is just a clash of two divergent styles in comics today, some minor social commentary I suppose, and well just one way that the two worlds differ, and how the players react to it.  By the way, not every member of Teen Justice feels the same way Nightchild does, but… well it will be interesting.

Just stay tuned True Believers… and yes this combat is nearly over… the mob of teens versus the Beastly Four… not great odds.


----------



## Agamon

And thus Anika's less than useful round.  I think she was better off pretty much staying in dazed and confused mode, with how things are shaping up.  And feel free to have her spell not work, Toki, if not because she can't, then because she doesn't think it should...whether it works or not, she's still got a lot of questions...


----------



## Tokiwong

Eh it worked... but you got Thor's attention.

And yes the battle is pretty much one sided... believe it or not that was intentional... really I swear


----------



## Tokiwong

Sorry to abstract the Thor, Ares matchup, but two PL 15+ foes going at it, I am not sure if I can do it justice in words


----------



## Tokiwong

And this is Thor


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Sorry to abstract the Thor, Ares matchup, but two PL 15+ foes going at it, I am not sure if I can do it justice in words



So sorta like Superman vs Doomsday.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> So sorta like Superman vs Doomsday.



 Sort of... 

And this is Ares...


----------



## Shalimar

The concern I have with it is that she is so much better at singing then Kelly who is a famous popstar.  The only other thing is that she'd be pl 8 so pl 10 charisma doesn't seem to work.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> The concern I have with it is that she is so much better at singing then Kelly who is a famous popstar.  The only other thing is that she'd be pl 8 so pl 10 charisma doesn't seem to work.



 Fix the Charisma thingy 

The singing is cool with me... it isn't like she would be stepping on Kelly's toes... and if she is, a form of conflict that is usable in-game


----------



## Aenion

Victim said:
			
		

> Hammerhead: It's not like Chimera and company don't have it coming either...we shouldn't forget the nerve gas and their plan to wipe out a major city. And honestly, it's not like everyone else is Mother Teresa in combat either.
> 
> Mark's mach-one punches do lethal, Karen super strength does lethal, as does her energy field, Anika's energy blasts do lethal, Kelly's lightning does lethal, Kiyana's Con Drain is the most deadly attack seen so far, Yoshi, IIRC, does lethal...
> 
> It's amazing we haven't caused more fatalities.




That won't keep us from blaming him for doing it first though 

Karen can control her powers to do stun damage, she hasn't seen a real reason to do so yet, since shock has allowed her to repress the full memories of the night she changed, but I think Ryan just opened her eyes again to the lethalness of her powers.


----------



## Tokiwong

Be out of touch till Thursday


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Shalimar said:
			
		

> The concern I have with it is that she is so much better at singing then Kelly who is a famous popstar.



Honest, talent has little to do with fame...  I can think of a few reasons how this could be.  Toki can vouch that I didn't look at the RG until after I had my concept down, and then I only was really browsing for ages.

Now, I know Toki is cool with, and it makes rather logical sense consider the mythology I came up with, but if you the player have issues with it I can probably work something else out. 

She really not a pop singer type…  She would probably rather sing old Irish folk songs which is probably something that Kelly's fans would bleed from the ears from. 



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> The only other thing is that she'd be pl 8 so pl 10 charisma doesn't seem to work.



yeah silly mistake, I know I didn't adjust it, sadly I added it in to my skills... 

Oh well I need the PP else where anyhow.   (probably a feat to mimic sonar/radar.)


----------



## Karl Green

I am a little slow with spending XP as I don't use the Sen Udo account any more so I will have to re-post James. I believe that with the 3XP I banks from last game and this 3 XP, James should be PL9 so I will b boosting his Teleport up.

I will just have to repost him using this account


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Karl Green said:
			
		

> I will just have to repost him using this account



KG, or Toki, let me know if you want the other copy purged...


----------



## Karl Green

I just posted the new verision so you can purge is Tok is cool with that


----------



## Tokiwong

Sounds good


----------



## Karl Green

Hey one _little_ question there TK... James initiative bonus is +5... how does he keep getting 5 on his intiatives?  Maybe using his old version before spending XP??


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Hey one _little_ question there TK... James initiative bonus is +5... how does he keep getting 5 on his intiatives?




Toki's got a dice marked 0-19 just for him!


----------



## Tokiwong

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Hey one _little_ question there TK... James initiative bonus is +5... how does he keep getting 5 on his intiatives?  Maybe using his old version before spending XP??



 Mistake... no biggy now the battle is nearly over


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

After talking with Toki for a while longer I don't think it's going to be such a great idea for me to join the game...  :\  It's not a refectlion upon the game, GM or any of the players.  

I wish you all the best of luck.


----------



## Tokiwong

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> After talking with Toki for a while longer I don't think it's going to be such a great idea for me to join the game...  :\  It's not a refectlion upon the game, GM or any of the players.
> 
> I wish you all the best of luck.



 You are welcome any time, enjoy the ride...


----------



## Agamon

Hoo boy, I get where the name of this series comes from.  Anyone want to start a pool to bet on who kills next?


----------



## Victim

Agamon said:
			
		

> Hoo boy, I get where the name of this series comes from.  Anyone want to start a pool to bet on who kills next?




I bet Ryan kills next.

Of course, no innocence lost so far; Ryan has been a killer since issue 2.


----------



## Shalimar

Kelly was the first to kill someone in the arc, though I'm not sure if the remant of neuro in her head counts.  He was sentient though.


----------



## Agamon

Heh, that's an easy bet, I meant other than Ryan and Star.  And yeah, Ryan's killed before, but that was sort of an accident.  I suppose this was unintentional, as well.  Geez, he's got worse control of his powers than John... 

I have to say, Kiyana's not the same girl that ran away from the fight at the mall in Issue 1...


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly was the first to kill someone in the arc, though I'm not sure if the remant of neuro in her head counts.  He was sentient though.




Nevr thought of that like that...and are you sure he's dead?


----------



## Shalimar

Agamon said:
			
		

> Nevr thought of that like that...and are you sure he's dead?



Almost positive.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Almost positive.



...


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Or Cassie could find out Yoshi's been talking and have her first 'hissy' and kill him in a fit of pique.


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> ...




hehe


----------



## Agamon

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Or Cassie could find out Yoshi's been talking and have her first 'hissy' and kill him in a fit of pique.




Just let Anika know first so she can grab some popcorn and a comfy seat.


----------



## Aenion

Agamon said:
			
		

> Heh, that's an easy bet, I meant other than Ryan and Star.  And yeah, Ryan's killed before, but that was sort of an accident.  I suppose this was unintentional, as well.  Geez, he's got worse control of his powers than John...
> 
> I have to say, Kiyana's not the same girl that ran away from the fight at the mall in Issue 1...




Karen could have technically killed Behemoth when she rammed him, I'm very sure she's going to try to keep her powers in control from now on    

And Neuro was technically dead, he just didn't know it yet


----------



## KaintheSeeker

FYI,

I know Ryan doesn't particularly like Cassie (due to yoshi I quess) but she has told him repeatly that she'd be willing to listen/talk with him if he needed to. And right now she's definitely getting the lethal nature of the incident.. course she's go the whole 'made to be a weapon' issue herself.


----------



## Greenblade

*Openings?*

Hi, I've done champions and a short run of an online M&M game that folded. My friend says these are good... Are there any openings in either:

Elites, Year One

-or-

Generation Legacy

Thanks.

Christoph


----------



## Tokiwong

Greenblade said:
			
		

> Hi, I've done champions and a short run of an online M&M game that folded. My friend says these are good... Are there any openings in either:
> 
> Elites, Year One
> 
> -or-
> 
> Generation Legacy
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Christoph



 Generation: Legacy has openings... I guess but that depends on the players


----------



## Hammerhead

It's not that Ryan doesn't like Cassie, so much is that she's annoying him by always wanting to have some kind heart to heart. Ryan hates showing his true feelings. He really feels sorry for her, as far as Yoshi is concerned. And confused as to why someone as nice as her (albeit still annoying as hell) is hanging out with that creep. 

I'd love to see the confrontation between Cassie and Yoshi, but Yoshi seems to show two different sides of himself. When they're alone, he actually doesn't seem like a total jerk. 

He still deserves painful death, of course. Say, what's happening with Jimmy recently?


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> I'd love to see the confrontation between Cassie and Yoshi, but Yoshi seems to show two different sides of himself. When they're alone, he actually doesn't seem like a total jerk.




I figured someone would pickup on that 



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> He still deserves painful death, of course. Say, what's happening with Jimmy recently?




Good question...


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> It's not that Ryan doesn't like Cassie, so much is that she's annoying him by always wanting to have some kind heart to heart. Ryan hates showing his true feelings. He really feels sorry for her, as far as Yoshi is concerned. And confused as to why someone as nice as her (albeit still annoying as hell) is hanging out with that creep.
> 
> I'd love to see the confrontation between Cassie and Yoshi, but Yoshi seems to show two different sides of himself. When they're alone, he actually doesn't seem like a total jerk.
> 
> He still deserves painful death, of course. Say, what's happening with Jimmy recently?



See? He does hate her! LOL

She's just not used to dealing with folks like Ryan.. she was mostly offering to listen.. but hey.. I quess Ishould just back her off and keep to herself eh?


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Don't worry.. if he (Yoshi) slips up.. she might pound him some.


----------



## Tokiwong

Yay everything is sweet and happy dappy; I am so pleased... well besides Ryan's self-doubt... the fact that eventually Karen and Kal will splt up... Anika's loss of faith... eh besides all that 

Things are going well.


----------



## Agamon

Hey, teenage stories no fun unless there's a healthy dose of angst.


----------



## Aenion

Samnell said:
			
		

> OOC: Mark so rarely uses his super-cha for anything more than attracting the unwanted advances of women.




Lol, Karen would never go after Mark, she is too insecure and doesn't value her chances very highly with all the other women flocking to him but that doesn't mean she's not susceptible to his charisma. I figured it could be used for other things as well.


----------



## Mimic

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Generation: Legacy has openings... I guess but that depends on the players




I would love to get into this game, what kind of character would you be looking for?

I was thinking about some kind of mental/emotion control


----------



## Calinon

Lord knows Legacy doesn't have enough problems without someone tinkering with their emotions using powers


----------



## Mimic

Calinon said:
			
		

> Lord knows Legacy doesn't have enough problems without someone tinkering with their emotions using powers




That's were the fun would come from...


----------



## Agamon

Mimic said:
			
		

> That's were the fun would come from...




Good lord, no!


----------



## Mimic

Agamon said:
			
		

> Good lord, no!




Of course there would be no emotional manipulation of the players....

unless it benifited the character in some way, shape, or form. But nothing beyond that.... honest.


----------



## Agamon

Mimic said:
			
		

> Of course there would be no emotional manipulation of the players....
> 
> unless it benifited the character in some way, shape, or form. But nothing beyond that.... honest.




Good lord, no!


----------



## Hammerhead

I think Cassie needs some ranks in Paranoid. Of course, she is Naive.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

gee.. thanks..

she's trying to get past it. but everyone likes to be snotty with her.


----------



## Agamon

Might have to do with her formal speech, makes her sound snooty.  Whenever she gives her opinion, it really sounds like she talking down to whoever she's sharing it with.  I'm sure that's part of what continually sets Ryan off.

Not saying that's a bad thing, just an observation.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

well it isn't intended.. she's just not used to folks..(kinda hard to justfiy slang with her.. )

Guess I should just stop trying huh?


----------



## Shalimar

Maybe she just needs to talk with the right people?  Ryan doesn't really seem like the right type of person to talk with.  Kelly and Karen would probably be better.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Maybe she just needs to talk with the right people? Ryan doesn't really seem like the right type of person to talk with. Kelly and Karen would probably be better.



Well I figured playing the 'girl in the corner' sorta defeated the whole concept of roleplayer   and I also figured she was trying to support Ryan (who she sees as a sorta kindred spirit, being very much an outsider)

But this looks like everytime I try to do it.. I bomb out.. so yeah.. I'll try kelly and karen from now on.


----------



## Aenion

Ryan seemed appreciative of Cassie's support in his own stubborn way 

Karen is a bit the 'girl in the corner', at least I try to pull that off (and hope I succeed, lord knows I can't pull off her being the eldest nor the smartest of the bunch, good thing her insecurity covers that up nicely  ).


----------



## Agamon

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> well it isn't intended.. she's just not used to folks..(kinda hard to justfiy slang with her.. )
> 
> Guess I should just stop trying huh?




Whoa, don't take that as a personal attack, like I said, just an observation.  Personally, I like Cassandra just the way she is.  If everyone was personable, it'd get dull really quick.

But hey, she's an something of an outsider, is a bit secretive with her past (or future, I guess), is dating the one guy everyone else on the team can't stand, and speaks with a bit of a holier-than-thou slant (even if it's unintentional).  Not saying that's impossible for others to see past, but it would certainly take some doing, right?


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> Whoa, don't take that as a personal attack, like I said, just an observation.  Personally, I like Cassandra just the way she is.  If everyone was personable, it'd get dull really quick.
> 
> But hey, she's an something of an outsider, is a bit secretive with her past (or future, I guess), is dating the one guy everyone else on the team can't stand, and speaks with a bit of a holier-than-thou slant (even if it's unintentional).  Not saying that's impossible for others to see past, but it would certainly take some doing, right?



 But Yoshi loves you guys


----------



## Mimic

Hmmm, it would seem that Ryan is becoming the teams whipping boy...


----------



## Hammerhead

You'd almost think that the rest of the team is a bunch of humanitarians that only do Stun damage.

Poor Ryan 

Is anyone really personable? I mean, everyone likes Mark with his Super Cha, but really. I guess all (or most) of the characters are personable, everyone's just really flawed.


----------



## Tokiwong

For some reason I think the whole team needs to take a trip to a Charm School


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Agamon said:
			
		

> Whoa, don't take that as a personal attack, like I said, just an observation. Personally, I like Cassandra just the way she is. If everyone was personable, it'd get dull really quick.
> 
> But hey, she's an something of an outsider, is a bit secretive with her past (or future, I guess), is dating the one guy everyone else on the team can't stand, and speaks with a bit of a holier-than-thou slant (even if it's unintentional). Not saying that's impossible for others to see past, but it would certainly take some doing, right?



Well basically I was trying for a 'clueless' spin and apparently lost it somewhere.


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Well basically I was trying for a 'clueless' spin and apparently lost it somewhere.



 I think you pulled off clueless and then some


----------



## Agamon

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Well basically I was trying for a 'clueless' spin and apparently lost it somewhere.




She sure was clueless to start, but a lot less so now.  If Anika ever has reason to be mad at her, 'Clueless' is what she would call her, for sure.


----------



## Shalimar

What would you call Kelly?


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:
			
		

> What would you call Kelly?




Blonde.     No wait, Anika's blonde.

Seriously, you'll just have get her mad to find out.


----------



## Aenion

Shalimar said:
			
		

> What would you call Kelly?




Jaded? I think that would apply to her.


----------



## Aenion

Agamon said:
			
		

> Blonde.     No wait, Anika's blonde.
> 
> Seriously, you'll just have get her mad to find out.




I wonder what she's going to call Ryan


----------



## Shalimar

Aenion said:
			
		

> I wonder what she's going to call Ryan



A corpse?


----------



## Victim

It's Ryan's oh-so-clever plan to provoke a confrontation with Anika and get at the heart of the problem, rather than dealing with comments and harsh glances.


----------



## Agamon

Victim said:
			
		

> It's Ryan's oh-so-clever plan to provoke a confrontation with Anika and get at the heart of the problem, rather than dealing with comments and harsh glances.




See, it wasn't so bad until that last little bit, that was just mean.  If anyone else would have said that, she'd have just gotten super angry.  Funny thing is, I've noticed Ryan's always done his best to tiptoe around any confrontation with Anika, never getting angry or sarcastic with her like he does with everyone else.  That just makes what he said even worse, though.


----------



## Tokiwong

currently out of town... be back to regular posting on Thursday at the latest  road tripping with mom


----------



## Victim

Victim said:
			
		

> It's Ryan's oh-so-clever plan to provoke a confrontation with Anika and get at the heart of the problem, rather than dealing with comments and harsh glances.




Okay, HH forgot to log out of my account again.  

Ryan responds to attacks with counter attacks.  The fact this fight is with words instead of powers likely makes him more serious; Ryan doesn't defend himself nearly as effectively when talking, and he can't heal the wounds from these fights.  

It seems to me that the real problem is that Ryan was counting on his friends, especially Anika, for support.  When she emotionally collapses, Ryan gives her space so she can put herself together; perhaps because even he knows that opening his mouth rarely leads to anything good - especially since Ryan doesn't know much about her religion.  Anika takes this as a lack of support and is hurt, while Ryan was already stung since someone he was trusting failed him.

The next day:  First of all, Ryan might be especially hosed here - he doesn't sleep, so he might not get the mental reset it provides.  Anyway, at breakfast, he's been tagteamed by Karen and Danger Girl.  And then Anika comes in swinging.  While Ryan usually treads carefully around Anika, she generally gives him the same courtesy - their conflicts usually revolve around dealing with some 3rd party.  So while Anika was hurt because Ryan was attacking her directly, Ryan felt the same way.  So then Ryan retaliated because "he's under attack" and so forth as the argument escalates.


----------



## Tokiwong

Victim said:
			
		

> Ryan responds to attacks with counter attacks.  The fact this fight is with words instead of powers likely makes him more serious; Ryan doesn't defend himself nearly as effectively when talking, and he can't heal the wounds from these fights.




That is very true... he tends to revel in violence, which seems to be his primary method of dealing with any problem; be it spy, Yoshi, or well anything thus far.  



			
				Victim said:
			
		

> It seems to me that the real problem is that Ryan was counting on his friends, especially Anika, for support.  When she emotionally collapses, Ryan gives her space so she can put herself together; perhaps because even he knows that opening his mouth rarely leads to anything good - especially since Ryan doesn't know much about her religion.  Anika takes this as a lack of support and is hurt, while Ryan was already stung since someone he was trusting failed him.




Case of lack of understanding, they are an odd couple that works... but can alo clash very easily, I have enjoyed it thus far.



			
				Victim said:
			
		

> The next day:  First of all, Ryan might be especially hosed here - he doesn't sleep, so he might not get the mental reset it provides.  Anyway, at breakfast, he's been tagteamed by Karen and Danger Girl.  And then Anika comes in swinging.  While Ryan usually treads carefully around Anika, she generally gives him the same courtesy - their conflicts usually revolve around dealing with some 3rd party.  So while Anika was hurt because Ryan was attacking her directly, Ryan felt the same way.  So then Ryan retaliated because "he's under attack" and so forth as the argument escalates.




Well they are both very confrontational and angry youthes in their own way... not sure how that could have gone any other way then it did... goading her into action, got a result but not what he had calculated.


----------



## Agamon

Victim said:
			
		

> It seems to me that the real problem is that Ryan was counting on his friends, especially Anika, for support.  When she emotionally collapses, Ryan gives her space so she can put herself together; perhaps because even he knows that opening his mouth rarely leads to anything good - especially since Ryan doesn't know much about her religion.  Anika takes this as a lack of support and is hurt, while Ryan was already stung since someone he was trusting failed him.




That is the root of the problem, but those sort of things are difficult to talk about in a crowded room.  If they were alone, they probaly could have talked it out without resorting to name calling and blame laying.


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> That is the root of the problem, but those sort of things are difficult to talk about in a crowded room.  If they were alone, they probaly could have talked it out without resorting to name calling and blame laying.



 Es okay sets up a perfect little love quadrangle mayhem... muhahahaha!


----------



## Agamon

That's why they call him Evil.


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> That's why they call him Evil.



 As the Legacy Turns...


----------



## Hammerhead

Anika's recent actions have certainly taken me by surprise; she seems to be acting very forward, which may be a result of Cantrip's charm or her recent clashes with both her faith and Ryan. 

And Mark just seems to attract every single female NPC he meets (except Jun Min), all of whom want to get him into swim trunks. What's up with that Super Cha of his?

So if Aris isn't possessed by Red Witch, the real question is: Where is she? I, for one, refuse to believe she perished in the blast. Is she back on Legacy Earth causing all kinds of panic, or plotting her machinations in the Freedom Universe?

Also, I wonder where the UNJE dug up the members of JEC; I can imagine a few members were remnants of the ill-fated Legacy team: Billy, John, Bjoba...okay, I think those two are the only ones left. But who else? Perhaps they could also have recruited Charlotte, Yoko, and Lisa...maybe Arafina, if she's still doing that spy thing. And maybe some of the guys from Barcelona we haven't met yet.


----------



## Samnell

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> And Mark just seems to attract every single female NPC he meets (except Jun Min), all of whom want to get him into swim trunks. What's up with that Super Cha of his?



 He is, quoth Fat Bastard: "dead sexy!"


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Anika's recent actions have certainly taken me by surprise; she seems to be acting very forward, which may be a result of Cantrip's charm or her recent clashes with both her faith and Ryan.




Yay!  Who says you need to be a GM to throw the players a curve?    As the game marches on, it'll start to make more sense...


----------



## Tokiwong

Maybe Anika wants a piece of the elfy action?


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Maybe Anika wants a piece of the elfy action?




Wow, that's it in a nutshell.


----------



## Karl Green

heheh poor Mark... girls talk to him, he gives them the brush off, the leave hurt and almost in tears... funny stuff


----------



## Mimic

Just call him Mr. diplomacy


----------



## Tokiwong

Mimic said:
			
		

> Just call him Mr. diplomacy



 He has a way with the ladies that just drives them wild  who needs diplomacy when you are dead sexy!


----------



## Mimic

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> He has a way with the ladies that just drives them wild  who needs diplomacy when you are dead sexy!




Yea but just wait, one of them is going to turn into a psycho stalker...

coughSTARcough...


----------



## Tokiwong

LOL Star a psycho stalker... that would be bad times... considering what she did to Honor...


----------



## Calinon

> _Did they read Ryan his rights? What is his crime?_



Bet it's either manslaughter or second degree murder, though most likely manslaughter.  It's not like you went out and planned his death and the authorities likely don't want to really waste time on a justified death.

Then again, maybe this funky place does things differently and they want to make an example out of you!


----------



## Hammerhead

Star already probably is a psycho stalker. She would probably wait in your room while you sleep, watching you...

Mark should make his own brand of cologne.


----------



## Tokiwong

LOL I bet a Mark cologne would go over huge...


----------



## Agamon

For the love of God, Toki, please fade to black sometime soon...


----------



## Tokiwong

Noted it sall be done... LOL


----------



## Hammerhead

I won't be able to post for tomorrow, and maybe Sunday, since I'll be moving back into college this weekend.


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> I won't be able to post for tomorrow, and maybe Sunday, since I'll be moving back into college this weekend.




es all good buddy thanks for heads up


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> es all good buddy thanks for heads up




I'll second that.  I'll be out of town Saturday and Sunday, be back sometime on Monday.


----------



## Hammerhead

Chaos seems to be giving quite the information dump. We should get arrested more often. Of course, it's easy to forget that his Bluff score is in the mid 20s. 

Ryan's really gonna be mad if he learns about Anika from Chaos. I mean, that's just bad.


----------



## Karl Green

And as a note about being out of town, I will be out of the country from the 9th of Sept for about four weeks until around the 7th of Oct. I don't think I will be able to get online that much, so if I am not quite that is why  

just when it was getting fun...


----------



## Tokiwong

Karl Green said:
			
		

> And as a note about being out of town, I will be out of the country from the 9th of Sept for about four weeks until around the 7th of Oct. I don't think I will be able to get online that much, so if I am not quite that is why
> 
> just when it was getting fun...



 Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan's really gonna be mad if he learns about Anika from Chaos. I mean, that's just bad.




So will Anika, of course.  But Chaos making Anika mad is just par for the course.


----------



## Agamon

'kay, this has been bugging me for a while.  I believe the name of the former hero was Captain Cosmos.  Captain Cosmo is what Ryan sarcastically refered to him as, right?

This is the unofficial start to the Nitpicker's Guide to Generation Legacy.


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> 'kay, this has been bugging me for a while.  I believe the name of the former hero was Captain Cosmos.  Captain Cosmo is what Ryan sarcastically refered to him as, right?
> 
> This is the unofficial start to the Nitpicker's Guide to Generation Legacy.



 LOL you may be right... you know me and names... sometimes I get them all jumbled up


----------



## Agamon

Are you currently on hiatus, Toki?


----------



## Tokiwong

posts on the morrow


----------



## Aenion

I finally graduated


----------



## Tokiwong

congrats dude welcome to uhh adult hood and stuff


----------



## Hammerhead

Congratulations! But uh...graduated what? High school? College? Law School? Med School? One of those other professional four year programs after college that serve no purpose other than to take your money?


----------



## Agamon

Congrats Aenion.  I have another question.  Didn't classes just begin, or is that a North American thing?


----------



## Aenion

I think in American terms it would be college, here we call it (freely translated) high school, it takes about 3 years for most but since I didn't really know what I wanted to do it was more like 5 

I'm now officially a network and systems administrator 

And  classes should begin again in about 2 weeks in Belgium but since my rather bad results back in June I had to redo most of my exams during the summer.

Now lets try to think up a post with this hangover


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Thread ressurection!

Through Google/Yahoo internet caches I've found the first 9 pages of Issue #11, the last page of Issue #10 and various other pages in non-finished states.  Anyone know of any other search engines with the 'cache' feature?  Still figuring out the best way to distribute the files I did save, since they're considered invalid attachments here.

Edit-or, does anyone know how to access your own personal internet cache?  I stumbled upon something once on my computer which still had photos/avatars/images from sites I had recently visited, I'm wondering if its possible the pages would have been saved in their entirety for easier viewing in temporary files from the internet.


----------



## Tokiwong

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Thread ressurection!
> 
> Through Google/Yahoo internet caches I've found the first 9 pages of Issue #11, the last page of Issue #10 and various other pages in non-finished states.  Anyone know of any other search engines with the 'cache' feature?  Still figuring out the best way to distribute the files I did save, since they're considered invalid attachments here.
> 
> Edit-or, does anyone know how to access your own personal internet cache?  I stumbled upon something once on my computer which still had photos/avatars/images from sites I had recently visited, I'm wondering if its possible the pages would have been saved in their entirety for easier viewing in temporary files from the internet.



 I will wait to post anything of merit for a few hours 

Good work Sollir you get an extra happy gift from me later when I finally getting around to doing stuff.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Rogue's Gallery Round 2:

http://www.google.com/search?q=cache:vBC6LqbSaK8J:www.enworld.org/showthread.php%3Ft%3D174449+%22Generation+Legacy%22+Rogue's+Gallery+-+Round+2&hl=en&lr=&client=firefox-a&strip=1


----------



## Agamon

I found pages 1-10, 16, 21, 24, 25 (of 26) pages of Issue 11.  I've spent a couple hours trying to find others, I'll have a look with other engines for a bit.  You want to start posting them Solir, or should I?


----------



## Agamon

I thought this was from December...of what year, I wonder?  Anyway, I'll check the temp files, Solir.  Maybe with Google Desktop?  I have a new PC since last month, though, so my personal cache would be small.


----------



## Samnell

Crap. We lost everything since we restarted.


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:
			
		

> Crap. We lost everything since we restarted.




No, no, not lost...well, not all of it, anyway.  Working on it.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

You can start Agamon, I can't figure out how to put them in a proper format to be attached at the moment (not really that good with computers, just know enough to get my way around them sometimes).  If that doesn't work though, I'd be happy to attach them as an email to everyone.  I found complete pages for 1-10, and all the other ones that you found, however those extra ones are only partials (went up to the most recent post of that time).  Yahoo has the last page of Issue #10 on it, although its not much


----------



## Agamon

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> You can start Agamon, I can't figure out how to put them in a proper format to be attached at the moment (not really that good with computers, just know enough to get my way around them sometimes).  If that doesn't work though, I'd be happy to attach them as an email to everyone.  I found complete pages for 1-10, and all the other ones that you found, however those extra ones are only partials (went up to the most recent post of that time).  Yahoo has the last page of Issue #10 on it, although its not much




I was considering reposting them all, but yeah there are easier ways than that.  And yeah, those are just partials, damn, didn't notice that.

I love my EN World, but I'm seriously considering putting forward a request that we move elsewhere (well, more than seriously considering now ).  This place is okay to post for fun. but it's getting too funky to use as an archive.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Took me a while but I found an efficient way to search google's cache.

Type in the follwoing:
"Generation Legacy Issue" "04-14-06" 174268

the 174268 is the thread # for issue 11, and if you went up a number for each day you could eventually see what all was cached.  This doesn't help too much with the most recent post type incomplete threads we've found, but it shows that there aren't any more complete pages stored in memory (on Google at least) 

Previously I'd try to remember scenes and specific words, which still appears to be the only way to get some pages but those typically aren't complete ones.

Yahoo might have some more info, I'm going to search that now


----------



## Shalimar

Maybe we can archive it somewhere else?  But your right, this is really flakey.  If we were looking into shopping around, I'd suggest Groovy Gamers  I am in a pair of games over there and have had no issues ever.  There is a lot poster spill over from here to there.  All the games are split into a subforum under each GM so you only see your own games, and the GMs are made into mods so they have complete control over how things are set up.


----------



## Agamon

Yeah, Yahoo's a lot less complete than Google.  Hmmm, we may need to use our collective minds for this, maybe with a "What Happened Between Then and Now" wiki...


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> I was considering reposting them all, but yeah there are easier ways than that.  And yeah, those are just partials, damn, didn't notice that.
> 
> I love my EN World, but I'm seriously considering putting forward a request that we move elsewhere (well, more than seriously considering now ).  This place is okay to post for fun. but it's getting too funky to use as an archive.



 This was something I had considered before, and am now considering once again.

Other players please put in input.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Was anyone subscribed to the threads?  There's a chance the text was sent in those subscriptions, although I'm not completely sure on that.


Example of some partial pages:

Partial 16 (Search using "Generation Legacy", Shao-Lin, Charlotte)
http://72.14.207.104/search?q=cache...tte&hl=en&gl=us&ct=clnk&cd=2&client=firefox-a

Partial 21 (Search using "Generation Legacy", Timothy, pregnant - his conversation with Karen)
http://72.14.207.104/search?q=cache...ant&hl=en&gl=us&ct=clnk&cd=1&client=firefox-a

Partial 24 (Search using "Generation Legacy", underhanded, Charlotte - conversation with Karen/Kal/Tim/her)
http://72.14.207.104/search?q=cache...tte&hl=en&gl=us&ct=clnk&cd=1&client=firefox-a

Partial 25 (Search using "Generation Legacy", Timothy, Charlotte"
http://www.google.com/search?hs=o7a...eration+Legacy"+Charlotte+Timothy&btnG=Search

Of course its easier for me to remember scenes I was in, especially specific catch phrases from those scenes.  There are a bunch of OOC pages lying around, but I didn't consider them as important so I didn't note their addresses down.


As to old boards or new boards, I'm fairly apathetic, and probably plan on trying to keep a record of everything from now on regardless if we move or not.


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Other players please put in input.




I'm ok with moving somewhere with better stability. The game is a lot more important to me than board loyalty. 

I'd gladly help copy over the old issues to a new board too.


----------



## Samnell

Sollir, I'm hopeless with Google's cache but Mark has been saying that he needs a fix a lot. I don't know if it would be enough to make a good search on, but I guess it couldn't hurt either.


----------



## Hammerhead

The best I could get with Google was to page 25 as well, which means we missed Tokiwong's big post.  

I'd prefer to stay on EN World, but if we move, oh well.


----------



## Karl Green

I am up for whatever... sad about the boards but not sure about their future right now


----------



## Hammerhead

Please. Nothing can kill EN World.


----------



## Shalimar

Nothing can kill Enworld, but games on Enworld are not as robust.


----------



## Agamon

Yeah, this past 8 months/year has not been kind to EN World.  That Groovy Gamers place looks pretty cool (as long as the default font is changable, ick).  Any other suggestions?

Moving would have the added bonus of "freedom of speech", too.  Not that I want to see GL become R rated, but it is becoming a bit more adult than at first.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

This OOC thread certainly has been tamed.  I think it had 40+ pages before the crash?  It was pretty crazy-long


----------



## Agamon

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> This OOC thread certainly has been tamed.  I think it had 40+ pages before the crash?  It was pretty crazy-long




62, actually, last I saw.  I lost 650 posts.  AndI thought this avatar was much older than 6 months...


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> The best I could get with Google was to page 25 as well, which means we missed Tokiwong's big post.
> 
> I'd prefer to stay on EN World, but if we move, oh well.



 Yeah that post went up like *RIGHT* before the big crash.

I am going to sleep on what needs to be done, I have two game this affects though Exalted should be easy to recover, it still sucks and is dissapointing and agreed Legacy is much more adult now then it used to be as the characters mature somewhat... the stakes are getting bigger.

I really don't want to make a kneejerk decision at this point on what to do.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Shal lost her supergirl av


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Er, could someone sum up this 'big post' please?  *curious*


----------



## Tokiwong

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Er, could someone sum up this 'big post' please?  *curious*



 Essentially Tina had the idea to use Gilden’s power to track down Cassie.  Kelly and company arrived at the underwater facility that Tommy had built, the teens were eating in the cafeteria, and Paragon was giving Mark some words of wisdom!


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Essentially Tina had the idea to use Gilden’s power to track down Cassie.  Kelly and company arrived at the underwater facility that Tommy had built, the teens were eating in the cafeteria, and Paragon was giving Mark some words of wisdom!




You know, I sat on that one overnight. I saw it come in on my subscription mail and was thinking about how Mark would respond. Considering Paragon's charisma he might have spilled his guts. Then I went to take a look at it and the boards were gone. 

I don't normally keep subscription mails either so my copy is gone.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Oh I read that, Kellyopolis *snickers* 

I did search for that on google last night, and it turns out Tommy did mention an "Atlantis" of tomorrow or somesuch in like Ep#6 or 8.  Crazy foreshadowing there.


----------



## Agamon

I missed this big post, too, sounds like.  The last post I saw on the IC thread was my own, with Anika replying to Charlotte about leaving so soon.

I, myself, wouldn't be leaving EN World if the game moved.  I've been hanging around here and Eric's site since 3E was a just a twinkle in our eyes.  We can stay, and archive the game through subscription, and see if things get better.  Moving elsewhere might not better, it just be "the grass is greener" syndrome.  But I'd hate for this to happen again in a few months.  That hack attack about a week after we restarted was fairly annoying (if less devestating than now).  And like Sam said, where we post is less important that keeping the game stable.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Great.. I lost my suscriber status too.  :\ 

This is crazy.. quess the exalted game is like totally gone huh Toki?


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> I, myself, wouldn't be leaving EN World if the game moved.  I've been hanging around here and Eric's site since 3E was a just a twinkle in our eyes.  We can stay, and archive the game through subscription, and see if things get better.  Moving elsewhere might not better, it just be "the grass is greener" syndrome.  But I'd hate for this to happen again in a few months.




Even if we move it's not like we have to tear at our clothes, kick Morrus in the tail, burn the Union Jack, and crap on every thread in General Discussion on our way out.  I'd certainly swing around for PC's story hour and the few other things I come to the boards for anymore, Legacy aside.


----------



## Hammerhead

Samnell said:
			
		

> Even if we move it's not like we have to tear at our clothes, kick Morrus in the tail, burn the Union Jack, and crap on every thread in General Discussion on our way out.  I'd certainly swing around for PC's story hour and the few other things I come to the boards for anymore, Legacy aside.




I swear, you people are no fun at all.


----------



## Samnell

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> I swear, you people are no fun at all.




We don't _have_ to do those things. But if that's what floats your boat.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

And just like that, all evidence of Ryan being nice and Mark showing his true self is erased, some irony there I think


----------



## Hammerhead

When was Ryan being nice?!


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> When was Ryan being nice?!




Yeah, my last post before the meltdown was along the lines of Ryan's jerkiness, I think.


----------



## Aenion

I'm up for moving or staying it doesn't matter much to me. Though ENWorld's louzy performance lately has been bothering me. Wasn't this their second big database crash in two years?


----------



## Mimic

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> This was something I had considered before, and am now considering once again.
> 
> Other players please put in input.




Another forum board that I post on is Online-Roleplaying.com

It has never had any server stability problems that I know of, as well as they don't have as strict language as this site does.

They do control the creation of the main forums, a user has to ask for it and any sub-forums but they can make it accesible to certain people.


----------



## Agamon

Mimic said:
			
		

> Another forum board that I post on is Online-Roleplaying.com
> 
> It has never had any server stability problems that I know of, as well as they don't have as strict language as this site does.
> 
> They do control the creation of the main forums, a user has to ask for it and any sub-forums but they can make it accesible to certain people.




It's very...how I shall I put it...brown.    Looks like they just moved to a dedicated server, whcih could be good...or not, hard to say.

I see Toki's joined GroovyGamers.  Just checking things out, or have you already slept on it?   

I'd best be careful, he's gone back to Evil Toki, that can't be good tidings.


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> I'd best be careful, he's gone back to Evil Toki, that can't be good tidings.




He has...a GOATEE?! We are so screwed.


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> It's very...how I shall I put it...brown.    Looks like they just moved to a dedicated server, whcih could be good...or not, hard to say.
> 
> I see Toki's joined GroovyGamers.  Just checking things out, or have you already slept on it?
> 
> I'd best be careful, he's gone back to Evil Toki, that can't be good tidings.



 Just checking things out, for now.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> And just like that, all evidence of Ryan being nice and Mark showing his true self is erased, some irony there I think





That was what did it. The moderator bot from april 1st couldn't accept it.. it was a quantum uncertainity thing ( you know like the cat in the box.. is it dead or alive?, cept it was 'if he's nice.. it can't be ryan..but HH posted it as Ryan.. gick.. kill database..reboot..ah..the painful conflict is gone..)

So, in a way it's all HH's and Ryan's fault. 

All is good in the 'verse now.


----------



## Victim

Ironically, the board reset means I can access my old account.


----------



## Samnell

Victim said:
			
		

> Ironically, the board reset means I can access my old account.




It was YOUR fault! *leaps on Victim and beats him with a giant foam number two* You take this, like it, and make things like they were or I'll pull out a five!


----------



## Victim

Issue 1 
Issue 2  Still not sure how this got 24 million views.
Issue 3 
Issue 4  
Issue 5  
Issue 6  
Issue 7 
Issue 8  
Issue 9  
JEB Story Hour  
Issue 10 (weep)


----------



## Aenion

Here's what Victim and I managed to retrieve from Exalted.

Exalted


----------



## Tokiwong

Thanks for all the work guys  this is more then I ever expected.


----------



## Shalimar

EDIT: Wrong Game


----------



## KaintheSeeker

So.. ho far is this setting us back?


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> So.. ho far is this setting us back?



 Not very far.


----------



## Hammerhead

WHy does it need to set us back at all? We all pretty much remember where we were. Toki can just post a quick summary and we can get back into the swing of things.


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> WHy does it need to set us back at all? We all pretty much remember where we were. Toki can just post a quick summary and we can get back into the swing of things.



 This is what I plan to do, later today.

I would like to know who would like to stay and who would like to go.

I don't like the flakiness, it sucks, but I can access ENworld at work, which is a plus 

The other sites not so much.


----------



## Hammerhead

*Should I Stay or Should I Go?*

I'm in favor of staying. I like the black background, and my avatar looks pretty good against it too. Plus I can just stay on one site while I waste time on the Internet.


----------



## Shalimar

If you cannot access the other sites from work then lets not switch over to any of them.


----------



## Shalimar

We can use the download thread option in the thread tools menu at the top of the page, the only issue is that it goes to a text document and loses the formating like the quote blocks and stuff.

We could always just save the page as offline html when we get to a new page as well so that we wouldn't loose more then 50 posts(or whatever your poss per page option is)


----------



## Hammerhead

I remember someone (Agamon?) talked about creating a Wiki.


----------



## Aenion

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> I remember someone (Agamon?) talked about creating a Wiki.




I believe it was Sollir.

I'm impartial as to staying or moving, I can (still) access most sites from work. The (occasional) performance issues aren't too horrible most of the time (and allow me to get some actual work done or play a battleground in WoW  ) Besides I side with HH, the black background does bring out Penance quite well too 

If we could keep a regular backup stored somewhere (a Wiki or whatever), that would be a good idea, it would be a shame to lose this game to some cranky database, it's too good a read


----------



## Shalimar

http://72.14.207.104/search?q=cache...+"generation+legacy"&hl=en&lr=lang_en&strip=1

^ the 2nd iteration of the rogues gallery


----------



## Mimic

As much as I like this site I would vote to move if we could find another place that everyone could access at all times.


----------



## Shalimar

Moruss thinks he might have an updated forum database from may 8th (2 days ago).  If he does and its not corrupted he is going to switch to that one and anything we post will be erased and replaced by the May 8th forums.  He'll know in a couple days, but for now he suggests on waiting before going all out to rebuild stuff, leaving a lot of PBP games in the lurch while we wait to see whats up.

EDIT: Spoony Bard said if the May 8th is good he will look the current forums and leave them up as well so we can copy over any posts from here to the May 8th boards.


----------



## Hammerhead

Hey, I have a question. I realize that I'm like an "infectious disease," but what kind of disease am I ? One of those sissy bacterial ones that any moron with penicillin can kill, or a cool undead viral one?


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Moruss thinks he might have an updated forum database from may 8th (2 days ago).  If he does and its not corrupted he is going to switch to that one and anything we post will be erased and replaced by the May 8th forums.  He'll know in a couple days, but for now he suggests on waiting before going all out to rebuild stuff, leaving a lot of PBP games in the lurch while we wait to see whats up.
> 
> EDIT: Spoony Bard said if the May 8th is good he will look the current forums and leave them up as well so we can copy over any posts from here to the May 8th boards.



 Sounds good, well we can discuss things in the OOC thread for now, and yes the wiki idea sounds good...

Hammerhead, I have no idea what disease you would be


----------



## Samnell

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Hey, I have a question. I realize that I'm like an "infectious disease," but what kind of disease am I ? One of those sissy bacterial ones that any moron with penicillin can kill, or a cool undead viral one?




I think you're a hemmorrhagic fever. One of the kind that's such a quick killer it's own lethality is a barrier to pandemic spreading. But maybe that's just Ryan...


----------



## KaintheSeeker

I'd say something like Rickets myself.. you're just a lack of something..not a true bug


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Yeah, I think a Wiki would be perfect for this game since there's so many characters and organizations to keep track of.  I need to learn how to make one, and a week and a half from now I'll be done with finals and actually have the time to do so


----------



## Agamon

I'm for moving unless you have troubles posting from work, Toki, in which case we can stay here.  Really, we need to make a back up copy no matter where we go, just in case, so moving may not be necessary.  I also prefer the look of EN World (though I miss the old Electric Blue style).

I have a bit of experience with wikis, and would be happy to help constuct it, and definitely will write for it.

The possible May 8th rebuild is awesome news.  I thought it was weird that Morrus wouldn't have something more recent backed up.  May 8th is a surprise though.  Hopefully it turns out alright.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

If we don't move, maybe we can start a yahoo group or some place where we can keep updating and store saved pages.

Crossing my fingers for that May 8th backup.


----------



## Agamon

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> If we don't move, maybe we can start a yahoo group or some place where we can keep updating and store saved pages.
> 
> Crossing my fingers for that May 8th backup.




I have web space to store them, too.  We could create a "Faux EN World", though most of the links wouldn't work, of course.  It would take work making the images work...we'd have to do without Avatars, probably.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

That sounds pretty darn cool, at least as a backup.  I really don't mind if we move or not, whatever works best for everyone.


----------



## Agamon

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> That sounds pretty darn cool, at least as a backup.  I really don't mind if we move or not, whatever works best for everyone.




Come to think of it, turning the archive into another site wouldn't be worthwhile.  Why read it when there real threads are readable?  It's only really useful as an actual archive should there be another problem.  The wiki would be worthwhile to read and add to because it's not exactly the same thing.

So anyone know of a good wiki site?  Might have to search the Computer board, I think there was a thread a while ago (which should be brand new right now ).  And Yahoo might work as an archive, but I was just going to use Gmail.  Yeah, it's only accessable to those that archive it, but I would share if asked, promise.


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> And Yahoo might work as an archive, but I was just going to use Gmail.  Yeah, it's only accessable to those that archive it, but I would share if asked, promise.




We could always create a dummy account, subscribe it with email notification, and share the password to the Gmail account. Username: TokisevilloverMatildaWinnifredRuelAndersontheSecondBaronessofBeaconsford? Of course that's such a common nick that someone's surely taken it already. But it work sas an example.

Personally, I'd like to have a few redundant options just to be safe. Say a few of us save the threads to our hard drive too and as long as one or two of us are faithful with updating our archives we should have a pretty robust system.


----------



## Agamon

Well, if a number of us save the pages, putting it on a Gmail account would be unecessary.  But subscribing is the best way to archive, so it'd be archived in my Gmail anyway.  I'd probably move it to my hard drive every once in a while, but I trust Google's servers over my hard drive.


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> Well, if a number of us save the pages, putting it on a Gmail account would be unecessary.  But subscribing is the best way to archive, so it'd be archived in my Gmail anyway.




Mine too. I just switched my notifications to go through there.


----------



## Tokiwong

LOL I set all my subscriptions to no email notification


----------



## Tokiwong

ON a side note, I am interested to see where the Star, Mark, drug induced madness subplot will lead.

On another side note, Kelly is going to be emotionally numb when I am done with her, sorry Shal.

On a final note, Cassie is going to go pop.  Well possibly.

P.S. - Gadget is best geek girl.


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> ON a side note, I am interested to see where the Star, Mark, drug induced madness subplot will lead.




Worst part of it? Mark is actually completely aware of what he's doing. He didn't quite get how deeply he hurt Star (when they had the talk about his not being sexually attracted to her, he thought that settled things) but the fact that he did is going into the feedback loop. Now he's at the cannot cope, off to Mordor stage.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> ON a side note, I am interested to see where the Star, Mark, drug induced madness subplot will lead.
> 
> On another side note, Kelly is going to be emotionally numb when I am done with her, sorry Shal.
> 
> On a final note, Cassie is going to go pop.  Well possibly.
> 
> P.S. - Gadget is best geek girl.





At least she's like a bomb on a short fuse.. waiting for someone to put a spark to her.


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> ON a side note, I am interested to see where the Star, Mark, drug induced madness subplot will lead.
> 
> On another side note, Kelly is going to be emotionally numb when I am done with her, sorry Shal.
> 
> On a final note, Cassie is going to go pop.  Well possibly.
> 
> P.S. - Gadget is best geek girl.




You mean Kelly isn't already numb?  I kinda figured she was...I mean little princess had her 'daddy' murdered in front of her.  I figured that making her little miss practical with the movement showed that off. Just at this point if Kelly wasn't numb she'd be spending a week just crying.


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> At least she's like a bomb on a short fuse.. waiting for someone to put a spark to her.



I have been waiting for several issues for her to explode.

Well yeah I think Mark is unaware of just how much she cared, and now well when the team probably needs him most he is going to implode... hopefully Anika can step up and carry the flag, or well Ryan might have to... and as cool as he thinks he is, he does not exactly inspire comraderie, fellowship, or respect.

In short, this is going to be bad, and I like it.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> You mean Kelly isn't already numb?  I kinda figured she was...I mean little princess had her 'daddy' murdered in front of her.  I figured that making her little miss practical with the movement showed that off. Just at this point if Kelly wasn't numb she'd be spending a week just crying.



 Well yes, she is numb... but well her ride isn't over.

And this time, it really isn't Tommy's fault.


----------



## Hammerhead

The question is who is Cassie going to explode on? The UNJE, for being the secretive government agency that it is? The RW/Genocide, for attacking her and Yoshi? I mean, it's not like she's going to track them down by herself and kill them all. And I can't see her ever really aligning herself with the Movement or Pantheon. 

And the strength of the team hasn't been dissolved yet. Karen and Kelly, two of Ryan's favorite 'sparring partners', are both gone. Anika and Ryan might be working past their post-relationship issues, and everyone gets along with James and Kiyana. Plus, Anika may or may not turn Mark in for his drug abuse, and even if she did, she can't prove it. That "betrayal" might also spark some conflict. The biggest upcoming problem may be the introduction of Tina, especially once Ryan starts dating her. 

Ryan didn't do too badly leading a team in Hong Kong. Of course, the entire thing drained him quite a bit, and he was upset about not doing things his way (rushing in 2-3 at a time isn't always the best plan, as numerous martial arts films have shown us). Ryan would much rather be a backseat driver in the whole leadership thing. He just thinks he's special, and wants extra attention and recognition.


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> The question is who is Cassie going to explode on? The UNJE, for being the secretive government agency that it is? The RW/Genocide, for attacking her and Yoshi? I mean, it's not like she's going to track them down by herself and kill them all. And I can't see her ever really aligning herself with the Movement or Pantheon.



I think it will be Ryan.


			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> And the strength of the team hasn't been dissolved yet. Karen and Kelly, two of Ryan's favorite 'sparring partners', are both gone. Anika and Ryan might be working past their post-relationship issues, and everyone gets along with James and Kiyana. Plus, Anika may or may not turn Mark in for his drug abuse, and even if she did, she can't prove it. That "betrayal" might also spark some conflict. The biggest upcoming problem may be the introduction of Tina, especially once Ryan starts dating her.



Yeah I see the Tina issue being interesting, since she is Anika's aopposite in many ways, emotionally, physically, and intellectually.


			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan didn't do too badly leading a team in Hong Kong. Of course, the entire thing drained him quite a bit, and he was upset about not doing things his way (rushing in 2-3 at a time isn't always the best plan, as numerous martial arts films have shown us). Ryan would much rather be a backseat driver in the whole leadership thing. He just thinks he's special, and wants extra attention and recognition.



Ryan is a special little flower.


----------



## Agamon

See that's why it's too bad Cassie didn't hang around (not that you can blame her for leaving).  Anika would have loved to have her explode all over Genocide and Red Witch.

The Anika/Ryan problem has been rather petty, and things will get better if they both grow up a bit.  Tina may be less of a problem than Gilden, actually, for Anika anyway, due to some philsophical differences.  Friggin' Majestic universe characters and their silly 'morals'. 

As for Mark, my penultimate post revealed that, yes, Anika is going to Paragon about Mark.  She's afraid he's not capable of leading the team in his current state.  She doesn't have to prove anything (though the fact Star is a walking video recorder is ample proof of what he's doing), except that he's mentally under a lot of stress and is an ex-junkie.  That should put a nice strain on their relationship.  She of all people knows she should be trying to help him and not stabbing him in the back, but the circumstances warrant it.

Anika doesn't want the leadership, she hoping Mark is only removed temporarily, but she'll do what she has to, and has the will to do it, if not the capability.  How long that lasts is all up to Toki, of course.  Then it's Ryan's turn.


----------



## Agamon

Whoa, I got my old Avatar back.  What's going on?


----------



## Agamon

I was just over in Meta.  The newer backup is a no go.   

Ah well, no sense dwelling on it.  Best to just get that wiki going, back up the game from here on, and trudge ahead, right?


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> The Anika/Ryan problem has been rather petty, and things will get better if they both grow up a bit.  Tina may be less of a problem than Gilden, actually, for Anika anyway, due to some philsophical differences.  Friggin' Majestic universe characters and their silly 'morals'.



The Majestic Universe is a beautiful place with Silver Age morals.


			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> As for Mark, my penultimate post revealed that, yes, Anika is going to Paragon about Mark.  She's afraid he's not capable of leading the team in his current state.  She doesn't have to prove anything (though the fact Star is a walking video recorder is ample proof of what he's doing), except that he's mentally under a lot of stress and is an ex-junkie.  That should put a nice strain on their relationship.  She of all people knows she should be trying to help him and not stabbing him in the back, but the circumstances warrant it.



Of course Star won't like it either, as much as Mark hurt her, she does want to help him and she isn't sure how to do that, but turning him in just seems like it will make things worse in her eyes.  Course she isn't exactly thinking logical.


			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika doesn't want the leadership, she hoping Mark is only removed temporarily, but she'll do what she has to, and has the will to do it, if not the capability.  How long that lasts is all up to Toki, of course.  Then it's Ryan's turn.



That would be interesting.


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> I was just over in Meta.  The newer backup is a no go.
> 
> Ah well, no sense dwelling on it.  Best to just get that wiki going, back up the game from here on, and trudge ahead, right?



 Makes sense to me dude  once I finish watching Derailed, I will get things going.


----------



## Hammerhead

No, what's interesting is that James and Kiyana have seniority.


----------



## Tokiwong

Hrrm James as the team leader....


----------



## Agamon

Oh my goodness, that 'urts me noggin'.

You do realize that Legacy didn't actually do anything bewteen the original memebers being named and Ryan being added?  In fact, it was a matter of a couple days, so I'm not sure senority is an issue.

Star's not thinking logically, that's hurts my head, too.  Oy, don't tell she's gonna get pissed about that, too...stupid robot chick.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Well I'm sure Ryan is a prime canidate.. but given her philosophical outlook I could see her exploding at Paragon too.


----------



## Hammerhead

Man, what did Ryan ever do? So far he's just been tracking her down.


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Man, what did Ryan ever do? So far he's just been tracking her down.



 Where to begin


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Man, what did Ryan ever do? So far he's just been tracking her down.





Oh yeah man.. Ryan's as smooth as a nonskid carrier deck with Cassie. I'm sure he'll say things just right when/if he find her. Looking back over the way he's always bristled at her I don't think he'll be kind/considerate/empathic when he find her.


----------



## Victim

I'm sure that the UNJE (ie, Paragon) will just pick whomever to be the 3rd in command.  James or Kiyanna joined earlier and people skills, Ryan has more combat missions.  Justification for both. If Paragon didn't seem to mislike Ryan, I'd say he'd be an easy pick for 1 simple reason - by the time the 3rd in command becomes relevant in a 5 man team, at least one person has been incapacitated.

To be fair, Ryan was bristling at Cassie mostly because she was usually acting 'wise' on him.  "This glow is a barrier between you and world."  "Gee, I never would have figured that an obvious visual cue, along with my inability to participate in basic human social and living activities like say eating would separate me from the world.  Thanks."


----------



## Tokiwong

Working on Recap and first post of Issue 11 continued


----------



## Tokiwong

Victim said:
			
		

> To be fair, Ryan was bristling at Cassie mostly because she was usually acting 'wise' on him.  "This glow is a barrier between you and world."  "Gee, I never would have figured that an obvious visual cue, along with my inability to participate in basic human social and living activities like say eating would separate me from the world.  Thanks."



Quoted for truth.  Like the time the sales person tried to sell Ryan a purple suit.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Don't think that she was that blunt..and well there was the whole comment on how she handled Ghost back in HK. Not one word abotu the help with the soliders..


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Don't think that she was that blunt..and well there was the whole comment on how she handled Ghost back in HK. Not one word abotu the help with the soliders..



 When has Ryan really ever been considerate of the wounded, talking about the guy that hates to heal people.


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> I was just over in Meta.  The newer backup is a no go.




That sucks.


----------



## Tokiwong

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=161867 

New Thread


----------



## Aenion

Agamon said:
			
		

> The Anika/Ryan problem has been rather petty, and things will get better if they both grow up a bit.  Tina may be less of a problem than Gilden, actually, for Anika anyway, due to some philsophical differences.  Friggin' Majestic universe characters and their silly 'morals'.




That's what Karen likes so much about them  But then again she still thinks in black and white, the rest tends to think in shades of grey and Ryan thinks in black and blacker...


----------



## Samnell

And Mark's back!


----------



## Victim

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Don't think that she was that blunt..and well there was the whole comment on how she handled Ghost back in HK. Not one word abotu the help with the soliders..




I thought OOC comments already made it clear that Ryan's political activist remark was in jest.  And he still had to heal those soldiers anyway, so I can see why he'd dismiss Cassie's efforts in that area.  But considering the way he treated everyone else who went on the mission, the way he ignored Cassie does seem off.  "Great job, everyone.  Except you Cassie.  What the hell took so long?!!"


----------



## Samnell

I just realized a terrible thing. My real-life personality is a bit like Ryan's. Now I feel like I have to go out and kick a bunny or something.


----------



## Victim

Don't kick a bunny.  Mistreat the puppy that nice people get for you because you resent the blatant attempt at manipulation.


Or at least throw rocks at the bunny instead of kicking of it.


----------



## Aenion

Meh, shoot the bunny, skin the bunny, cook the bunny, eat the bunny


----------



## Agamon

Aenion said:
			
		

> Meh, shoot the bunny, skin the bunny, cook the bunny, eat the bunny




I had barbequed bunny once a while back.  Not bad, tastes like chicken.


----------



## Aenion

Agamon said:
			
		

> I had barbequed bunny once a while back.  Not bad, tastes like chicken.




It's been a while for me but I prefer it cooked with a nice Belgian Trappist (traditional beer), very very tasty


----------



## Tokiwong

Timothy is most likely at the cafetria too, btw.

Tina gets to be a smartass, huzzah.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Victim said:
			
		

> I thought OOC comments already made it clear that Ryan's political activist remark was in jest.  And he still had to heal those soldiers anyway, so I can see why he'd dismiss Cassie's efforts in that area.  But considering the way he treated everyone else who went on the mission, the way he ignored Cassie does seem off.  "Great job, everyone.  Except you Cassie.  What the hell took so long?!!"





That was what I thought.. particularly since he made an attempt at trying to mend bridges not to long bofore.


----------



## Mimic

I can't remember who gave me the link to the stand alone COH editor but thanks, it rocks. Expect a few images of what Gilden looks like in a day or so.


----------



## Shalimar

What Legacy needs is fresh blood to be a leader, because at this point its too fractious and cliqueish to accept one of its own as leader (assuming Anika turns Mark in).  Another reason it should be someone from outside is none of the insiders would be able to get Legacy to crack down and actually train up enough to act like a unit that works together.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

I honestly don't see who could step in and lead. None of the 'reservists' or 'former members' would be able to avoid the factionism in the group


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> What Legacy needs is fresh blood to be a leader, because at this point its too fractious and cliqueish to accept one of its own as leader (assuming Anika turns Mark in).  Another reason it should be someone from outside is none of the insiders would be able to get Legacy to crack down and actually train up enough to act like a unit that works together.



 Bringing in  new leader is always a bad idea... the new leader has an uphill battle... but it can be good too, if the leader is good.


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Bringing in  new leader is always a bad idea... the new leader has an uphill battle... but it can be good too, if the leader is good.




I think it depends on how much of a hole you are in if its worth getting a new leader or just being locked in a room together for 48 hours.


----------



## Mimic

I wouldn't be too surprised to find out that Paragon already knows about Mark's drug problem.


----------



## Victim

I think what Legacy needs is a clear mission.  Its conflicting priorities make effective leadership impossible because it has no direction.  As part PR device and and part combat team, it makes comprimises that hinder it in each area.  And it's tendency to split into sub teams and bring in Reserve members for missions prevents the team from developing much teamwork - the people you trained with probably aren't going to be ones covering your back.

Moreover, why assume that Legacy is even intended to have sterling teamwork and effective leadership?  I don't think Legacy is meant to have much capacity for autonomous action.  The current situation keeps the team fairly dependent on its higher ups - namely Paragon - for direction and dispute resolution.  I don't think it was ever stated exactly exactly what, if any, actual authority Mark and Anika are supposed to have over the other members.  So that makes their command roles pretty nominal.


----------



## Hammerhead

I'm not sure another leader would work. Especially since a good portion of the team would end up giving him hell, or just ignoring him. But it is dangerous to have a leader start joining the factions...that ended up happening in Project: Daedalus where the new members were pretty much cut-off from the rest of the group. 

Also, look at the way Paragon bypasses the chain of command. Granted, this isn't a military organization, but he sends Ryan and Tina off to hunt down Cassandra, ignoring Mark and Anika. Just like at Hong Kong. 

Heh, Tim could lead. Now that would be an even funnier leader than Kiyana.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

You do realize that Cassie won't respond well to the heavy handed antics that Ryan seems set on right? In fact it would very likely be the match that lights her fuse.


----------



## Agamon

Mimic said:
			
		

> I wouldn't be too surprised to find out that Paragon already knows about Mark's drug problem.




His current 'drug problem', you mean?  Now that you mention it, he does seem quite omnicient at times (likely thanks to SARAH), so that wouldn't surprise me.  Doesn't mean Anika's not going to want it to be dealt with.

Of course he'll know of Mark's past, for certain.  Anika's counting on that.


----------



## Agamon

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> You do realize that Cassie won't respond well to the heavy handed antics that Ryan seems set on right? In fact it would very likely be the match that lights her fuse.




Anika tried telling him that.  He's damn stubborn though, especially with Miss Stubborn draped over him.  Anika's also stubborn, but she's certainly out-bullheaded here.  Plus Paragon's told them to do it, so it's a difficult arguement.

Should be an interesting encounter.  Hope they don't expect to drag poor James into it.  He always gets the bum deal having to port people around.


----------



## Agamon

Victim said:
			
		

> Moreover, why assume that Legacy is even intended to have sterling teamwork and effective leadership?  I don't think Legacy is meant to have much capacity for autonomous action.  The current situation keeps the team fairly dependent on its higher ups - namely Paragon - for direction and dispute resolution.  I don't think it was ever stated exactly exactly what, if any, actual authority Mark and Anika are supposed to have over the other members.  So that makes their command roles pretty nominal.




I'd say they're field commanders.  It's a chain of command.  They should all defer to Paragon, the team members should defer to Mark, when Mark's not there, they should defer to Anika.  Note I used 'should' in al three instances, doesn't really work that way outside of theory.   

I  agree, they aren't meant for autonomous action.  Their age and lack of experience means that they should be dependant on those higher-ups.  And I'm pretty sure Paragon likes it that way (having a JE Jr. to do as he pleases).


----------



## Agamon

Mimic said:
			
		

> I can't remember who gave me the link to the stand alone COH editor but thanks, it rocks. Expect a few images of what Gilden looks like in a day or so.




Speaking of which...

Anika will have personalized her uniform a little bit (as Yoshi did...hmmm, don't know if I should have Anika doing anything Yoshi did, that's just asking for it).

I'm going to try an out of uniform version with both CoH and Sims 2, and see how they turn out.


----------



## Agamon

(Wow, am I a blabbermouth today)

Hope you don't think it too presumptuous of me, Toki, but I started the new Rogues Gallery.  The cached pages are disappearing fast.  The 2nd iteration is gone already, does someone has a copy it to share with everyone?  I lost all the links I found yesterday before I could save them (I don't need it, the 1st RG is still out there and Anika was on that).

Mimic, you should post Cantrip this time, so that you can edit him yourself in the future.


----------



## Shalimar

Agamon do you have a link where I can get my Kelly from?  I don't have the history and everything saved anywhere else.


----------



## Shalimar

So...since Ryan and everyone were interested in finding out what happened to Kelly, have there been news stories about Kelly's Dad's murder and the mansion burning down?


----------



## Mimic

Agamon said:
			
		

> Mimic, you should post Cantrip this time, so that you can edit him yourself in the future.




I would but I just realised that I don't have the up to date one, can you email it to me?


----------



## Mimic

Agamon said:
			
		

> His current 'drug problem', you mean?  Now that you mention it, he does seem quite omnicient at times (likely thanks to SARAH), so that wouldn't surprise me.  Doesn't mean Anika's not going to want it to be dealt with.
> 
> Of course he'll know of Mark's past, for certain.  Anika's counting on that.





You don't really get over a drug problem, its a lot like being an alchoholic. Once you become one you are always one.


----------



## Agamon

Mimic said:
			
		

> You don't really get over a drug problem, its a lot like being an alchoholic. Once you become one you are always one.




*bonks Mimic on the head* I get that (at least, I better, seeing as my PC is an ex-addict herself), I meant does he know Mark used Star to try and get him drugs, thus the quotes around 'drug problem' .  

Okay, as for RG pages, here's what I've found:

Page 1:http://72.14.207.104/search?q=cache...ika+sami&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=12&client=firefox-a

Page 2: http://72.14.207.104/search?q=cache...ka+pocket&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&client=firefox-a

Not sure what keywords to use to find page 3 and 4.  I only remember it being littered with OOC talk, peppered with 2.0 stat posts.  Somebody must have saved the RG2 page, though right?  I feel rather stupid for not doing so myself.


----------



## Victim

IIRC, most of the characters were on page 1.  Timothy was on page 3, I think.  And then some new versions started to come in at the end too.  But Kent's character is major loss.


----------



## Shalimar

So is Kelly 2.0 without the round 2 rogues gallery.  Its frustrating, I have found cached versions that should point to it but dont.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Link to CoH Generator:  http://www.atomicthinktank.com/viewtopic.php?t=14041

It is in a different language, but if you follow the steps in the thread (~10 min approx.) it'll be workin' in English in no time at all!

Nicknames: Windy, Princess
Code Name: Tempest
Name: Kelly Mitchell
Sex: Female
Age: 16
DOB: July 20th, 1998
POB: Boston, Mass.
Height: 5? *2*"
Weight: 89 lbs

PL 9 140pp

Trade Off Stats:
Defense Max: 7 (-*2*) Toughness Mas: 11(+*2*)
Attack Max: 8(-1) Damage Max: 10(+1)

*Kelly 1.0*
Code:

Str: 9 -1 (-1 PP) Dex: 16 +3 (6 PP) AB: +1 (*2* PP) Con: 10 +0 (0 PP)
Grapple: +0 HP: 3 Int: 10 +0 (0 PP) Speed: 30' Wis: 6 -*2* (-4 PP) Init:
+11 Cha: 16 +3 (6 PP) Base Power Feat Total Defense: +3 +0 +4 17 (XX PP)
Dodge: +5 Flatfooted: 11 * Trade-off +*2* toughness max (11 max), -*2*
max defense (7 max) * Trade-off +1 Damage (10 max), -1 max attack (8
max) Base Mod Feat Power Misc Total Fort: 3 +0 +0 +0 +0 +3 (3 PP) Ref: 3
+3 +0 +0 +0 +6 (3 PP) Will: *2 *+0 +0 +0 +0 +0 (*2* PP) Toughness: 0 +0
+1 +10 +0 +11 Movement Types: Flight 3(Generally) 500 ft/move action,
50mph Feats: (10 PP) Attack Focus *2*, Dodge Focus 4, Luck 1 Benifit *2*
(Status, Wealth), Attractive, defensive roll (1), Improved Initiative
(*2*) Skill Points: X (XX PP) Skills Ranks Mod Misc Total Bluff 8 +3 +11
Diplomacy 8 +3 +11 Know (Pop. Culture) 6 +0 +6 Perform Singing 12 +3 +15
Stealth *2 *+3 +5 Languages: English Powers: Immunity 6(Weather Effects,
Sleep)[1PP/Rank = 6 PP] Weather Control +10 (PF: Accurate (*2*),
Reversible (snare), Progression (Area - 9.5mile diameter circle),
Dynamic(70pp to distribute); 7 Dynamic APs; 7pp/rank + 15pp = 89pp)
Effects: Extreme Cold [2pp/rank] Force Field [1pp/rank] (Impervious;
Move Action) Hamper Movement [1pp/rank] Snare [2pp/rank] Obscure Visual
(partial) [1pp/rank] Dynamic APs: Extreme Heat [2pp/rank] Flight
[2pp/rank] Telekinesis [2pp/rank] Lightning (Area,
Progression(reduction)) [4pp/rank] Hail (Area, Linked Obscure Visual
(partial)) [4pp/rank] Drain (All Attributes) (Area, Selective, Slow
Fade; Full *Round*) [5pp/rank] Disintegrate (Area,
Progression(reduction), Full *Round*, Electronics Only) [4pp rank] Lgt
Med Hvy Lift Push Max Weight: 30 60 90 180 450



Description: Kelly is a slim athletic girl with gold eyes and short hair
of the same golden color. She has a face that people would, and do pay
large amounts to emulate, for her its just the gifts of the genetic draw.


Kelly 2.0
PL: 9/140pp
HP: 3

ABILITIES
STR 8 -1
DEX 18 +4
CON 10
INT 10
WIS 6 -*2*
CHA 16 +3

SAVES (*2*+5+5=12)
DMG +11 (10 Flat)
FORT +10 (+0 when Forcefield is down)
REF +14 (+4 when ForceField is down)
WILL +0 (+*2*) *Dedicated

MOVEMENT
INIT +16
SPEED 30/60/120
FLY 50 mph/500 fpr

COMBAT
BASE DEF 3
DEF 17
FLAT 17 (Uncanny Dodge)

BASE ATT 4
MELEE +4
RANGED +8

SKILLS
Bluff [13/10] * Attractive = +17
Diplomacy [13/10] * Attractive = +17
Knowledge(Pop Culture) [4/4]
Notice [*2*/4]
Perform Singing [15/12]
Stealth [8/4]

FEATS
Attack Focus, Ranged (4)
Defensive Roll (1)
Dodge Focus (4)
Imp. Initiative 3 (+12 to initiative)
Evasion (*2*)
Luck (*2*)
Uncanny Dodge
Attractive
Skill Mastery (1) [Bluff, Diplomacy, Perform, Stealth]
Benifit (*2*) (Status + Wealth)
Ultimate Save (Toughness)
Dedicated (Her Friends) +4 to will saves vs betraying her friends

POWERS
Lightning Blast (Area, Selective, Indirect (3); 4pp/rank +3; 43pp +
7APs=50pp)
-AP: Condensed Lightning
----Strike +10(Aura 10, Penetrating 10, Slow 9, Accurate (*2*/+8 total),
Affects Insubstantial (*2*), Incurable)
-AP: Fatigue +9 (Area, Selective, Aura (7))
-AP: Dazzle +9 (Auditory + Visual) (Area, Progression; Full *Round* *2*)
-AP: Telekinesis +11 (Area, Selective) (25.6 ton heavy load)
-AP: Drain (All abilities) +9 (Area, Selective, Full *Round*; Slow
Fade(4=1/hour))
-AP: Snare +10 and Create Object +7(Continuous; innate, precise)
-AP: Weather Control 13 (Hamper Move(*2*), Extreme Cold(*2*), Obscure
Visual(1[partial]); Touch Range, Full *Round*) [19 mile radius]

Immunity +6 (Sleep, Weather Effects)
Flight +3
Force Field +10




NAME: Timothy Andrew Withers
AGE: 16
DOB: December 31, 1999, 11:56 PM
RACE: American
SEX: Male
HEIGHT: 5'3"
WEIGHT: 120
HAIR: Light Brown
EYE: Green
TYPE: Telekinetic Martial Artist
ORIGIN: Mutant
POWER LEVEL: 9
POWER POINTS: 140
COMPLICATIONS: Dark Past, Near Suicidal
HERO POINTS: *2* / *2*

*STATS*

STR: 10(+0)
DEX: 12(+1) / 16(+3)(only with TK)
CON: 14(+*2*)
INT: 18(+4)
WIS: 10(+0)
CHA: 14(+*2*)

*COMBAT*

ATTACK: +4
DEFENSE: +4

*SAVES*

FORTITUDE: +*2*(+7)
REFLEXES: +1(+6)
WILLPOWER: +0(+4)

*DERIVED*

TOUGHNESS(*): +5(+7) / +3(+5) FLAT FOOTED / +0(+*2*) IMPERVIOUS
KNOCKBACK(*): +*2*(+4) / +1(+3) FLAT FOOTED
INITIATIVE: +5 BASE
ATTACK(@): +4 BASE / +7 MELEE / +4 RANGED / +4(+12) GRAPPLE
DEFENSE: 17 DEFENSE / 12 FLAT FOOTED
DAMAGE: +0 UNARMED / +8 TK(10 FOOT REACH)
MOVEMENT(PARALYZED): 5(20) NORMAL / 10(40) ACCELERATED / 20(80) ALL OUT
MOVEMENT(AIRWALK/FLIGHT): 500 NORMAL / 1000 ACCELERATED / 2000 ALL OUT
JUMPING: 5 HIGH / 10 STANDING / 20 RUNNING

* = The number in parentheses is when he has his Force Field active.
@ = The number in parentheses is when he's using his TK.

Feats(20 pp)

Benefit *2*(Wealth *2*): +16 Wealth
Defensive Roll *2*: +*2* Toughness when not Flat Footed
Attack Focus(Melee) 3: +3 Melee Attack Bonus
Dodge Focus 3: +3 Defense bonus when not Flat Footed
Improved Initiative 1: +4 Initiative
Attractive 1: +4 Bluff/Diplomacy where appearances matter
Instant Up: Get up as a free action
Improved Critical(TK): Gets a critical on a 19 or 20 with TK attacks
Improvised Tools: Ignores penalty for improved tools
Ambidexterity: Any hand is his dominant hand
Eidetic Memory: Perfect recall of everything experienced, +4 where
memory is concerned
Luck 1: +1 Hero Points
Diehard: Auto-stabilize one *round* after hitting dying status
Equipment 1: (Wheelchair, Laptop, Cell Phone, ToolKit)

*Skills*

Acrobatics +4(+5)
Bluff +4(+6)(+10 Attractive)
Diplomacy +*2*(+4)(+8 Attractive)
Concentration +8(+8)
Craft(Mechanical) +6(+10)
Craft(electronical) +6(+10)
Computers +4(+8)
Disable Device +4(+8)
Knowledge(Technology) +6(+10)
Knowledge(Life Sciences) +4(+8)
Knowledge(Physical Sciences) +4(+8)
Knowledge(Behavorial Sciences) +4(+8)
Perform(String Instruments) +4(+6)
Notice +5(+5)
Stealth +5(+6)
Search +1(+5)
Sense Motive +5(+5)
Language: English(native)
Language: German
Language: French
Language: Spanish
Language: Japanese

*Powers*

Protection 1(1)

Enhanced Dexterity(Only with TK) 4(*2*)

TK(Touch Range Flaw, Damaging Extra) 8(16)
PF: Extended Reach 1(1)
PF: Precise(1)
PF: Subtle(1)

Additional Limbs(Sustained Duration Flaw, Linked to Telekinesis) 3(1)
PF: Subtle(1)
PF: Extended Reach 1(1)
Feat: Improved Grapple(free)

Flight 3(6)
AP: Air Walk 1 + Speed 4(1)

Leaping 1(1)

Force Field(Impervious) *2*(4)

Regeneration (Injured / 5 Minutes, Disabled / 5 Hours, Attributes /
Hour) 5(5)
PF: Persistant(1)
PF: Regrowth(1)

Immunity(Limited)(Age, Hunger&Thirst, Exhaustion, Poison, Disease, High
Pressure) 6(3)

Quickness (Only for Tasks involving Craft: Mechanics or Craft:
Electronics) *2*(1)

*Equipment*

WheelChair(*2* ep): Str 15, Toughness 5, Defense 10, Move 20, Size Med

Laptop(1 ep): normal laptop, nothing fancy

Cell Phone(1 ep): basic cell phone

Toolkit(1 ep): basic tools for mechanical & electronical maintenance

Drawback: Paraplegic(Uncommon, Minor)(+1)

Stats(18) + Combat(16) + Saves(14) + Feats(20) + Skills(20) Powers(48) -
Drawbacks(1) + Experience(*2*) = 136/138

-----

His Flight(or Air Walk) is essentially a light white aura which covers
him as he moves, the faster he moves, the brighter the aura. When he's
actively flying, a pair of static white wings sprout from his back.
They're not actually real, they're nothing more than just telekinetic
manifestations to help make flight easier.

His Telekinesis, the 'image' (for those who can see it, Notice DC 20) is
that he creates telekinetic limbs. The limbs are translucent, almost
ghostlike, and sprout from his back.

*Background*

Timothy Andrew Withers was born on December 31, 1999, three minutes
before the new year, to the happy couple of Robert Sanders Withers and
Suzan Montgomery Withers. For the first three years of his life, he
experienced nothing but joy and happiness. It was on a typical car ride
to visit his least favorite aunt that his life took a permanent turn for
the worse.

He was blissfully unaware of the argument going on between his parents,
one that they'd been careful not to bring up within earshot of him. Had
he been aware, he would have struggled to warn them of the car
approaching. Sadly, he was under some medication for a minor sleeping
disorder and was so soundly asleep that one would almost think he was dead.

When he woke up, it hurt all over, he was in a strange place, and his
legs felt funny. He wouldnt understand for almost two years what had
just happened. His parents had been in a horrible car accident. His
father had broken a leg and had his face horribly scarred, his mother
had lost her left arm and suffered scars across much of her body, he was
not spared from injury either, for the doctors, despite all their
efforts, couldnt undo the damage to his severely damaged legs.

Life took a fall after that, the only thing that kept it from being
worse was the other guy paid them an insane amount of money not to sue
him. It was enough to put them on easy street for the rest of their
lives. This only compounded the problem, not needing to leave the house
to tend to the need to pay the bills gave them time to find a source for
all their misery.

Him.

At first it was just yelling, blaming him, accusing him, but it grew in
time. He tried to defend himself, both verbally and otherwise, but
having a body confined to a wheelchair didnt help. He quickly found that
if they didnt see him, they didnt attack him. He retreated into books,
and found solace there. By the time he was eight years old, he was
practically persona non grata among his parents. He'd started to earn a
name in the neighborhood however, as he demonstrated a quick mind, a
quiet mouth, and an understanding of how all things mechanical worked.

By the age of ten, he was making spare cash here and there doing odd
mechanical jobs. He felt comfortable with machines, after all, they
didnt yell, they didnt hurt him, and they gave him a reason to exist.

Realizing he'd never go anywhere or be anything, at the age of eleven,
he first attempted to commit suicide. Had it not been for a lack of
understanding how the body worked, he would have succeeded. This put him
into counseling, and into more trouble at home.

He was more careful the next time, but it seemed fate conspired against
him, the sleeping pills only made him sick, and they had to get his
stomach pumped.

He planned for months, preparing his body, knowing that this time, he
would succeeded. He was thirteen years old by this time. He convinced a
female friend, one who had a car, to drive him up to a mountain he'd
always dreamed of. He'd smiled, wishing that one day he could find a way
to climb that mountain.

Now ... if he pulled it off, he was not going to climb, but descend that
mountain ... in a fatal way. It was simple, he knew an edge that was
over one hundred feet high, with nothing to slow his descent to the
ground. There was no way he'd survive the fall, it would take a miracle
to stop him once he started his descent.

She was blissfully unaware of his plans, and he smiled as he gave her
all the well crafted lies on the drive up. A part of him knew what she'd
feel, but ... everything would be so much easier once he was gone. So
much easier.

He looked out over the valley, it was so beautiful, and the idea of
seeing it rush by him as he fell gave him goosebumps. They talked for
awhile, and he found his nerve starting to fade, so realizing if he
didnt do it now, he never would, he stood. The doctors had told him long
ago about the damage, and he understood it all. But he'd trained and
prepared for this. He couldnt maintain it for long, but ... it would be
long enough.

She'd went back to the car to call her mom, which gave him time to get
to the edge, and let himself fall. He heard her scream as the fall
began, and deep down a voice in him said that this was wrong, but it was
too late, he was commited.

As he fell, he realized he was right, the valley was beautiful, and soon
he'd be a permanent part of it. That voice inside him would not shut up.

I dont WANT to die! I want to live! I want to be strong!

Forget strength, he wanted to walk ... no ...

He looked down, and realized that he wanted to fly. He wanted to see
sights that made this valley seem banal in comparison.

He felt a power surge up from within him, and suddenly he stopped
falling. It took him a few seconds to realize what had happened. He
wasnt plummeting to his death anymore, he wasnt going to die. And for
the first time in his life, the idea of living seemed like a good idea.

As he looked at himself, he could see a soft shimmering aura surround
him. And ... he could tell that while it was holding him up, that it
wouldnt do so forever as he felt himself began to sink. Realizing that
his life was on the line he ascended, desiring life, he found the
strength to control this unknown power and he flew. He didnt just move,
he flew, faster than a human could move, he flew.

Soon he saw her standing there, sobbing, and he realized what he'd done
was a horrible thing.

"Jean ... I'm alive."

She didn't listen. "Jean!"

She finally looked up, "You ... how ... you're a ghost! You ..."

He winced, "I'm alive ... but ... could you pull me in ... I'm not sure
how much longer I can hold this."

She got up and pulled him back to safety, and no sooner did she have
stable footing than a headache like none he'd ever experienced slammed
into him. He lay there in her arms, exhausted, and realizing that
perhaps life wasnt so bad after all.

That thought was virtually destroyed within days of coming back home. He
realized that they feared him now, he could strike back, he had the
power to defend himself, and that scared them. It was sad, he was still
their child, the only reason they should have been concerned was if
they'd continued their abuse.

He was put into more extensive counseling, not due to his attempted
suicide, Jean hadnt told anyone about his aborted attempt. He was put in
due to concerns of how he would handle the other kids reacting to his
newfound abilities. His counselor 'encouraged' him to take up martial
arts, and not wanting to cause problems, he did so.

He excelled at it, which only made his home life more miserable, and
then one day, he came home to find out he was being put in someone
else's care. He didnt understand all the legal mumbo jumbo, but deep
down he knew his parents saw the load of cash they dumped on his
caretaker as a way to get rid of him.

He moved to his new home, expecting things to get worse. His parents
hated him, and this was the final nail in the coffin. He was never going
to be welcome at home again. Never.

He couldnt say his caretaker, Jim was worse, or better, rather he was
... uninterested. He cared for him, made sure he stayed out of trouble,
but otherwise, left him to his own devices. Things settled down, and due
to a combination of medication, counseling and his studies, things
became about as quiet as they could be.

Until Jim betrayed him, and arranged for him to be shipped off to a
school for children like himself. He spiraled downwards, almost making
another attempt at his own life again, realizing that everyone believed
he was of no worth whatsoever.

The only thing he could do was roll with the blows and adapt once he
arrived ...

*Relatives/Friends*

Jim, his caretaker is not a cruel or insensitive person, he just
realized that getting him into the school would be better for him. Of
course in his state of depression, he didnt understand any of the talks
the guy gave him. Jim does care for him, but gave him his distance so
that he could try and figure out who he was. Jim is quite well off,
having invested the money that his parents had given him and made enough
money to set them both up for life.

Jean, the girl who was there when his powers blossomed is still in
regular contact with him, and is just entering senior year at high
school. While he wouldnt call her a girlfriend or anything, he told her
before he was put up with his caretaker, that if she ever needed help,
to just let him know and he'd come to help her.

His parents, since his care was taken over by Jim, he has had no contact
with them, and has no desire to have any contact with them either, so
long as they dont try to take away the money that Jim made fair and
square, most of which will go to him when he turns eighteen.

*Personality*

He can be a very moody person, prone to mood swings, but tending more
toward the depression side of things than anything. He takes medication
to help him overcome his depression, and also sees a counselor on a
regular basis. He doesnt smile very often, and isnt used to giving his
own input into on what he thinks about a situation. He's more of a
follower, the kind of guy who doesnt want to make waves, but neither
does he exactly want to make friends. Leave him to his own devices, and
he'll do things quite well, but expect him to work well with a team ...
and he tends to fall apart.

It's not that he's a loner, he's just had too many years of people
treating him as worthless, and he still feels that he is just that,
worthless. Despite the awards he's won in a few martial art tournaments,
he still feels that he's not very competent. And people who do
compliment him tend to have him scared, as he's expecting them to betray
him in time. His parents betrayed him, his body betrayed him, and his
caretaker betrayed him.

*Appearances*

Timothy is a short man, just barely hit sixteen, topping 5'3", but not
by much. He's definitely on the lean side, he's slowly starting to show
some muscle, though what muscle he does show is very lean. He's more
what you'd call somewhat athletic than anything. He's got brown hair so
light, its almost mistaken for a soft blond at times. His green eyes at
times have the look of a deer, as if he's expecting someone to attack
him from every angle. He dresses in clothes that don't stand out, as if
he's trying to avoid drawing attention to himself.

He has a few scars from the car accident, but most are rather faint now
due to how long it's been since then. The two most visible are across
his legs between his knees and his groin. He has other scars, none quite
so visible as those two however. Not all of the scars he has are from
the car accident, some came from years of abuse as well.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Found out that I actually did save a copy of the Rogue's Gallery in text form, well here it is, if the link doesn't work for you I'd be more than happy to copy/paste your stats out.


----------



## Shalimar

Wow thank you Sollir, that was above and beyond.  I now have Kelly 2.0 up and posted.


----------



## Samnell

Finally got around to fooling with the CoH generator. The build is about right, but I couldn't do much about the face. That's about as androgynous as I could get it without Mark looking like an alien.


----------



## Aenion

I'm gonna have to fool around with that one a bit when I get back from work, maybe I can cook something up for Karen though I never was very happy with the female models from CoH.


----------



## Aenion

Agamon said:
			
		

> His current 'drug problem', you mean?  Now that you mention it, he does seem quite omnicient at times (likely thanks to SARAH), so that wouldn't surprise me.  Doesn't mean Anika's not going to want it to be dealt with.
> 
> Of course he'll know of Mark's past, for certain.  Anika's counting on that.




I'm sure Paragon knows exactly what is going with Mark, even though it looks like he isn't watching the teens as closely as he probably should... I still believe he dropped the ball on Karen by not improving security on her the first time he found out she was in contact with someone of Pantheon.

Now he's giving Mark the chance to confess and offer him a way out without losing his position, so he can be his benefactor by helping him over this stage and tie Mark tighter into his net.

Legacy leadership doesn't seem to get chosen on leadership abilities but more on how they sell to the media. Both have very good looks, Mark's superstar attitude sells very well to the mainstream popculture while Anika's Norse faith will sell to the New Agers and the like. He most likely knows about both drughistories so by making them into mediafigures they'll be easily blackmailed if they would ever consider going public with the sensitive information he gives them, not to mention writing it off as druginduced paranoia. In how far they actually care about their public image... Mark probably does care more than he thinks right now, I don't really see Anika caring all that much.

Ryan'll probably never get promoted to leader in any official capacity, he doesn't sell well to the media being amoral, rude and purple. But in an unofficial capacity Paragon probably sees him as his potential pet enforcer if nurtured right.

The problems inside the team aren't as big as they seem, the only member they've truly lost is Yoshi. But with losing Yoshi many lost their biggest stress relieve, he bound the team together. Anika and Ryan didn't fight as much because Yoshi took their focus, Mark had someone to compete with... What Legacy needs right now is someone who can take that position. Karen could have been, if Mark hadn't taken her to Brazil and she'd be able to get along with Ryan and she didn't have strong Bishop/Movement sympathies. Maybe Charlotte, she's been doing a nice job as a social worker already with both Cassie and Timothy


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Hey.. she wasn't doing social work with Cassie.. it was more social INTERACTION..something Cassie is bad at.


----------



## Hammerhead

If the truth ever gets known, I can't see Anika really appealing to the New Agers. Her faith stands for something (mainly values considered Judaeo-Christian), and isn't just about communing with Mother Earth and making love bracelets. 

The one flaw with Ryan becoming Paragon's pesonal attack dog is the contempt Ryan has for the leader. Although Ryan recently has been thinking that Paragon might not be as dumb as he seems, since he thought right away that Cassie faked her death (Ryan expected to have to hammer the obvious into him) and "guessed" correctly that Tommy was involved.


----------



## Aenion

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Hey.. she wasn't doing social work with Cassie.. it was more social INTERACTION..something Cassie is bad at.




She was helping someone (with homicidal tendencies) who was going through a difficult time in her life 



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> The one flaw with Ryan becoming Paragon's pesonal attack dog is the contempt Ryan has for the leader. Although Ryan recently has been thinking that Paragon might not be as dumb as he seems, since he thought right away that Cassie faked her death (Ryan expected to have to hammer the obvious into him) and "guessed" correctly that Tommy was involved.




I never said it was going to be easy, but by giving Ryan some leeway and special missions, Ryan might learn to appreciate the leader a bit more. Whether it's a good idea to try this...


----------



## Shalimar

Its a major assumption that Kelly has joined Pantheon I don't think even Paragon would believe it, at least truly believe, he might use it without believing it though.  I mean, its Kelly, simplistic, transparent, and a firm believer of doing the right thing.


----------



## Hammerhead

I'm sure quite a few Pantheon members fall under that description too. 

And Kelly has always conveyed the impression of being friendly towards Pantheon interests, such as her feeling of persecution when her labels stopped being as popular.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Aenion said:
			
		

> She was helping someone (with homicidal tendencies) who was going through a difficult time in her life
> 
> 
> 
> I never said it was going to be easy, but by giving Ryan some leeway and special missions, Ryan might learn to appreciate the leader a bit more. Whether it's a good idea to try this...





Geeze.. put ONE hand though an Elite's chest and you're a homocidal maniac.. quess Ryan must be a mass murderer for some of the stunts he's done.


----------



## Aenion

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Geeze.. put ONE hand though an Elite's chest and you're a homocidal maniac.. quess Ryan must be a mass murderer for some of the stunts he's done.




Homicidal, suicidal, ... Wasn't she testing throwing knives on her own arm with obvious bloody vengeance on her mind just before she talked to Charlotte? Not exactly stable


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> I'm sure quite a few Pantheon members fall under that description too.
> 
> And Kelly has always conveyed the impression of being friendly towards Pantheon interests, such as her feeling of persecution when her labels stopped being as popular.





Whereas Cassie might just be a 'victim?' or perhap Ryan come comment that she's returning to her 'roots' since she was engineer by pro-elite forces 

Honestly though, Cassie is known to be VERY anti-Pantheon.


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Geeze.. put ONE hand though an Elite's chest and you're a homocidal maniac.. quess Ryan must be a mass murderer for some of the stunts he's done.



 I think he is referring to the cutting one self with knives, and murderous intent for said knives.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I think he is referring to the cutting one self with knives, and murderous intent for said knives.




Which no one.. save possibly SARAH , knows about


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Whereas Cassie might just be a 'victim?' or perhap Ryan come comment that she's returning to her 'roots' since she was engineer by pro-elite forces
> 
> Honestly though, Cassie is known to be VERY anti-Pantheon.



 Cassie's stance was originally just anti-registration she has never really elaborated on hr views beyond that


----------



## Shalimar

Kelly does have the benifit of her reputation to go off of, growing up a media darling and being known for her sweetness and innocence would probably help her.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

I tried to keep her views MOSTLY off screen since it seemed that it was pulling the game down.


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> I tried to keep her views MOSTLY off screen since it seemed that it was pulling the game down.



 That is really something that should have been onscreen, I am not sure how it was pulling the game down, but if you have not noticed a large part of this game deals with personal beleifs, choices, and who is right and wrong.

I make no judgments.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

That was back when I thought I was making problems in the game..what with the constant issues between cassie and Ryan remember?


----------



## Shalimar

IC Conflict is all good, just look at Ryan and Anika.


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> That was back when I thought I was making problems in the game..what with the constant issues between cassie and Ryan remember?



 Those issues were IC, never have I said that every chaarcter had to like each other it's high school making everyone like each other is like making it snow in the Sahara.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Shalimar said:
			
		

> IC Conflict is all good, just look at Ryan and Anika.





It isn't when I thought it wasn't just IC


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> It isn't when I thought it wasn't just IC



 Well I didin't notice at the time.


----------



## Aenion

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Those issues were IC, never have I said that every chaarcter had to like each other it's high school making everyone like each other is like making it snow in the Sahara.





There's a jungle already, it's a start


----------



## Hammerhead

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> It isn't when I thought it wasn't just IC




Eh? (to quote those crazy Canucks) I'm confused.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Eh? (to quote those crazy Canucks) I'm confused.




Honestly for a while there I thought you disliked my playing in the game at all.


----------



## Hammerhead

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Honestly for a while there I thought you disliked my playing in the game at all.




This may be what happens when you take anything I say seriously.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> This may be what happens when you take anything I say seriously.





I get that.. but a word of warning.. Ryan comes on like he is lately.. he might want to reinforce his cup.


----------



## Samnell

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> I get that.. but a word of warning.. Ryan comes on like he is lately.. he might want to reinforce his cup.




I thought he could already cut glass with it.


----------



## Tokiwong

Now that we have that behind us, lets game on.


----------



## Shalimar

> like making it snow in the Sahara




I do recall an inch or two of snow falling


----------



## Shalimar

So now that Mark spilled the beans is Jun Min going to flip a switch in his brain to make him allergic to drugs?

With elite mentalists around, and healers, has healthcare really changed a lot?  I mean, Ryan is not really a good example, but I'm sure that there are elites that go around healing people... or is there just not enough to make a difference?


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> So now that Mark spilled the beans is Jun Min going to flip a switch in his brain to make him allergic to drugs?
> 
> With elite mentalists around, and healers, has healthcare really changed a lot?  I mean, Ryan is not really a good example, but I'm sure that there are elites that go around healing people... or is there just not enough to make a difference?



 well Sami was helped back to normal by an elite doctor so yes, most diseases are pretty much nonexistant

mental health is still up in the air, some think it is unethical to just change someone's mind to make them better


----------



## Victim

Super science stuff has probably changed medicine more than people with healing powers.

EDIT: Sorry to threadjack a bit, but Mimic and Sollir need to check in on Fleet Action, since that game is still trying to restart.


----------



## Tokiwong

Victim said:
			
		

> Super science stuff has probably changed medicine more than people with healing powers.



 That too.

This is a very true statement, since people with powers are still relatively rare.


----------



## Hammerhead

Yeah, if you get to the hospital with an injury, you're probably going to make it. Ryan's healing just makes it quicker and easier wtihout long hospital stays and bad food.


----------



## Samnell

Mark would be entirely willing to have his mind altered to remove his addiction. That she could be doing other things while she's in there probably wouldn't occur to him. If other changes were made and he became aware of them, he'd probably rationalize it as a combination of improvements and what needed to be done to keep him clean.


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> This is a very true statement, since people with powers are still relatively rare.




I've thought before that Ryan is probably an exception as a healing elite that uses his power a lot in trauma situations. I'd think most of them would be surrounded by a flock of MD PhDs studying how they do it and how the effects can be synthesized or used to improve conventional medicine.


----------



## Tokiwong

Samnell said:
			
		

> I've thought before that Ryan is probably an exception as a healing elite that uses his power a lot in trauma situations. I'd think most of them would be surrounded by a flock of MD PhDs studying how they do it and how the effects can be synthesized or used to improve conventional medicine.



 He is, healing powers are rare, realtively.  I mean out of the series only Isabella and Ryan had any ability.

Miracle Girl and Cantrip not being from this world, obviously don't play by Legacy rules 

You could assume Cardinal does too, but I don't see her healing too many baselines.


----------



## Tokiwong

If you are offended by religious commentary or allusions, I apologize in advance


----------



## Hammerhead

I'm offended by everything.


----------



## Tokiwong

Unexisting is serious business.


----------



## Shalimar

Kelly has a new daddy and he's a terrorist


----------



## Victim

That's trading up, considering her old dad is dead.

Take your daughter to work Day should be interesting...


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:
			
		

> So now that Mark spilled the beans is Jun Min going to flip a switch in his brain to make him allergic to drugs?




Alerigic?  That would be cruel.  Better to remove the craving than to make you ill when you overcome by it.

I'd liek to see what Jun Min's going to do.  Of course, Anika has no idea what's going on, or that she's now just getting in the way.


----------



## Aenion

Some time with the CoH character generator got me this for Karen.

I'm not entirely happy with the face but it gets close enough


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> If you are offended by religious commentary or allusions, I apologize in advance




Erm, yeah, and I apologize in hindsight (I honestly didn't know Anika's religion was real when I first picked it). :\


----------



## Agamon

Okay, I found a quick and easy wiki, PBwiki.  It's free and no hassle, plus I'm not sure how much longer I'll be keeping my webspace, so having this on it's own server is good.  It's very barebones right now, it's all I had time for right now, but go ahead and edit what I've written or add to it.  The site is here, the password is 'enworld'.  If it proves popular, I'll upgrade to a premium account to get rid of the ads and add a few features.  I'll let everybody guess who inspired the logo.


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> Okay, I found a quick and easy wiki, PBwiki.  It's free and no hassle, plus I'm not sure how much longer I'll be keeping my webspace, so having this on it's own server is good.  It's very barebones right now, it's all I had time for right now, but go ahead and edit what I've written or add to it.




Not half bad.  Threw in Mark's stats.

EDIT: Also his picture. Will have to figure out how to slip it up alongside his stats or something.


----------



## Hammerhead

How the heck did Anika find out about Cardinal?


----------



## Shalimar

The same way Ryan assumed that Tommy helped Cassie fake an Aerodyne crash before he actually talked to Tommy I'd imagine.  She is Ryan's boss so its not too out there that she might have been informed about the calls Ryan was making by SARAH.  I don't really think its a big deal.


----------



## Hammerhead

Shalimar said:
			
		

> The same way Ryan assumed that Tommy helped Cassie fake an Aerodyne crash before he actually talked to Tommy I'd imagine.  She is Ryan's boss so its not too out there that she might have been informed about the calls Ryan was making by SARAH.  I don't really think its a big deal.




Yeah. Paragon told Ryan that Tommy helped Cassie. And she hasn't talked to Paragon yet, and I doubt he'd tell Anika in any case.


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> How the heck did Anika find out about Cardinal?




I'm mixing up my timeline, I thought Paragon told her, but he didn't find out until after she had spoken to him.  My bad, I'll fix.

Edit: There, we'll just go in a completely different direction.  I gotta pay more attention when I post.


----------



## Shalimar

Paragon did tell Mark, so its possible that it would have been passed on to Anika as well as coleader since Paragon wanted to know if Ryan had talked to Mark before the call.  Not that important either way.


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Paragon did tell Mark, so its possible that it would have been passed on to Anika as well as coleader since Paragon wanted to know if Ryan had talked to Mark before the call.  Not that important either way.




I suppose that's possible.  It wasn't implied tough, and I think the edit's a bit more interesting, anyway.


----------



## Tokiwong

Sanctuary is the place to be.


----------



## Shalimar

Kelly's luck blows, seriously.  If she could have HPs her cup would runneth over and the next person she fought would have a very bad day.


----------



## Agamon

Hmmm...okay,  maybe we can't trust Tommy.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

I wouldn't count him out just yet, he's got the ability to control computers from a distance in a non-physical manner, and in a place like Sanctuary he probably has some defenses at least.

*hopes*


----------



## Shalimar

I would think that even if its uncontrolled, his neutralize power could really help here.  Actually, i'm surprised Tommy hasn't made himself immune to mental powers either via a mindshield device, or just as an immunity.

I think Kelly needs to look into picking up immunity: Neuro or something


----------



## Victim

He has Mind Shield innately.  But probably not enough to shut out Legion indefinitely.  His uncontrolled Neutralized might not help that much, since Neuro isn't in a position that's immediately comprimising - maybe, depending on how his power works.  It might buy some more time though.

The problem with having an army of STARs is that, if Neuro succeeds, he then gets an army of STARs.  Or whatever other semi-automated defenses Tommy has up his sleeve.  They'll only help if they can effectively intervene between Tommy getting disabled and Neuro taking over - which is possibly in the next round or two.  Not much of a time frame there.


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> Hmmm...okay,  maybe we can't trust Tommy.




Maybe we could have until now. Mark's and Kelly's stupid loyalty retroactively vindicated!


----------



## Shalimar

If he used the neutralize like he did before, as an area effect, then that would neutralize the paralyze on him, and the possession of Kelly's Mom meaning that would be it for this instance of Neuro...but getting an uncontrolled power to actually work on command and as you want it to is probably asking a bit much.


----------



## Tokiwong

Legion is here to rue the day.


----------



## Shalimar

I can see Tommy broadcasting a global neutralize signal just to screw with Neuro after this.  Then again that presuppouses that Tommy makes it out ok.


----------



## Shalimar

I also forsee devices that neutralize mental powers being handed out, or at least put at the entrances to secure locations so that as you walk through it poofs Legion or any mental influence.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I can see Tommy broadcasting a global neutralize signal just to screw with Neuro after this.  Then again that presuppouses that Tommy makes it out ok.



 That would screw more then just Legion.


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> That would screw more then just Legion.




No doubt.  It could really create havoc, I think...but then Tommy was never concerned with creating havoc if he felt justified with the end result.


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> That would screw more then just Legion.




Legion is the only one without a body though.  If all the Legions are neutralized no more Legions. Then again Tommy might be able to focus it better with his super science to only work on mental powers.

I still forsee Tommy building himself a device to make him totally immune to mental powers, or possibly with an area neutralize.  I mean assuming he is still himself after this, he is going to shore up everything he can to make sure no one thats being mind-controlled ever gets near him again.


----------



## Samnell

> I still forsee Tommy building himself a device to make him totally immune to mental powers, or possibly with an area neutralize. I mean assuming he is still himself after this, he is going to shore up everything he can to make sure no one thats being mind-controlled ever gets near him again.




Which raises an interesting question. Based on the dialog Tommy's higher functions are protected but things like gross motor control aren't. Legion considers this something that he can conquer with time, which he might be right about given how good he is at this stuff. Does Legion just seize control and displace the native consciousness, or is the consciousness reprogrammed partially or completely into Legion? If so, does Legion get to keep the powers of the bodies? Especially mental powers like Tommy's brain? If Legion keeps the powers, than he could go around harvesting useful abilities. Imagine Legion with Tommy's intellect going out collecting.

Of course are we looking at a single hivemind here that's in constant contact with its various constituent parts, essentially a single mind with numerous bodies? That could be a real doomsday scenario. Or does Legion rewrite the local brains to spawn clones of its own psyche that while working with a single purpose are still separate entities?

What is Legion's network topology? Is he a workgroup? Client-server?

Aw screw it, we can just arrest him for violating habeus corpus.


----------



## Victim

Neutralize isn't automatic though.  And, as a general rule of thumb, people with mental powers often have decent mental defenses (ie, Will save).  Neuro might be able to resist the effects of the power, or device - if a massive area negator is even possible.

And that assumes that there's something to neutralize.  You negate instant powers after the fact with it.  It doesn't work on Innate stuff.  If the damage is already done, then there might not be a way to get rid of him so easily.


----------



## Shalimar

Nullify might not do it, but boost would.  Boost: Immunity(Mental effects) 10 would though, it'd purge all mental effects in place.  Then again it'd be harder to come up with on the fly.  This would be the psi-scramblers from the marvel universe pretty much.

Something like this:

Device 1: Psiscrambler
Boost: Immunity(Mental effects) 10 [Total Fade; Wearer Only, Unreliable (3 uses) (-2); triggered 1; 3 ranks/pp + 1pp = 5pp]

basically its a wearable device that grants the wearer 3 1 minute periods of immunity to mental effects before it needs a recharge.  It activates immediately when the user is targeted by a mental effect.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Since as a player I knew something may or may not be up with Sami, if you consider Charlotte's action metagaming, I'd understand and would be happy to edit it out.  I feel that, considering how curious she is and that strange event that Sami came away fairly unscathed, Charlotte has reasons to question him.  Also, everyone else left and there wasn't anything for her to do but be nosy/blunt/foolhardy 

Edit-The wiki is cool, I have finals all this week so my posting will be somewhat irregular, but I'll add up Charlotte's stats and such soon enough.

Info on this website would be really cool: http://www.angelfire.com/rpg2/pjd/  and after school gets out, I'd be happy to get some of the information updated as well.


----------



## Tokiwong

I expect an influx of M&M games after X-men 3 comes out


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I expect an influx of M&M games after X-men 3 comes out




One can hope. It just happens I have this electric-powered, Oxford-educated Doctoral candidate in medieval history sitting off all by his lonesome.


----------



## Agamon

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Info on this website would be really cool: http://www.angelfire.com/rpg2/pjd/  and after school gets out, I'd be happy to get some of the information updated as well.




Holy crap, that's still up there?  I forgot it existed.  I do still have it on my hard drive though, come to think of it.  Yeah, transfering some of that stuff is a good idea.


----------



## Hellzon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I expect an influx of M&M games after X-men 3 comes out



 Like the one after the first X-Men? I can believe that.


----------



## Tokiwong

Hellzon said:
			
		

> Like the one after the first X-Men? I can believe that.



 Pretty much, should be interesting to see if the theory holds true 

The issue is nearly over, well almost sort of kind


----------



## Agamon

Wow, that's kinda scary.  Just like it's a good thing Prof. X is a good guy, it's good thing Jun Min's on our side.  Otherwise she could just give everyone mental labotomies.


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> Wow, that's kinda scary.  Just like it's a good thing Prof. X is a good guy, it's good thing Jun Min's on our side.  Otherwise she could just give everyone mental labotomies.



 Jun Min could easily be on Justice Elite, but she enjoys her job too much.


----------



## Shalimar

Actually if you read Deadly Genisis your opinion of Professor X might be revised.


----------



## Shalimar

On a side note, I just reread Daedulus yesterday and wowsers it was really good.  I miss Lupa.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Actually if you read Deadly Genisis your opinion of Professor X might be revised.



 I don't read much.


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:
			
		

> On a side note, I just reread Daedulus yesterday and wowsers it was really good.  I miss Lupa.




Hmmm, yeah, I'm rereading, too...but I wouldn't read much into that.  Even if I could get it going again, I don't think I could talk a couple of the original players back out of retirement, leaving Mimic as the only original (assuming he wanted to), and the original PCs are central to the overall plot.


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> Hmmm, yeah, I'm rereading, too...but I wouldn't read much into that.  Even if I could get it going again, I don't think I could talk a couple of the original players back out of retirement, leaving Mimic as the only original (assuming he wanted to), and the original PCs are central to the overall plot.



 I am surprised this game has survived two restarts already, that is rare.

It makes me think I know what I am doing, when I really don't.


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I don't read much.




I haven't read any comics outside of the Ultimate line for quite a few years, either.  But I think I know what you're refering to, Shal.


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I am surprised this game has survived two restarts already, that is rare.
> 
> It makes me think I know what I am doing, when I really don't.




Sez you.


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> I haven't read any comics outside of the Ultimate line for quite a few years, either.  But I think I know what you're refering to, Shal.



 The Ultimates were a fun read.


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> The Ultimates were a fun read.




More into Spidey and X-Men, but yeah, Ultimates wasn't too bad.  Wasn't a fan of that hack job of an animated movie they made a few months ago, though.


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> More into Spidey and X-Men, but yeah, Ultimates wasn't too bad.  Wasn't a fan of that hack job of an animated movie they made a few months ago, though.



 I meant the whole line in general.

Yeah the cartoon only touched on the issues in the comics... and admittedly ommitted the darker elements like wife beating, violence, and infidelity.


----------



## Shalimar

There is too much continuity and baggage to ever get into main-line marvel, thats why the ultimate universe was such a good thing.



> Hmmm, yeah, I'm rereading, too...but I wouldn't read much into that. Even if I could get it going again, I don't think I could talk a couple of the original players back out of retirement, leaving Mimic as the only original (assuming he wanted to), and the original PCs are central to the overall plot.




Yea that'd be a real pain.  I just like the fact that Lupa just freaked everyone out, she was pretty much just Rahne from X-Factor.


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I meant the whole line in general.
> 
> Yeah the cartoon only touched on the issues in the comics... and admittedly ommitted the darker elements like wife beating, violence, and infidelity.




And Tony's alcoholism.  Yeah, I kinda figured they'd do that, though.  The readers actually rebelled at all the darker stuff getting into the original line of Ultimates, thus it's demise.  It was a bit too kiddie freindly, though.  Moreso than JLU, even.

And, sheesh, they could have left Thor as a hippie, new age, tree-hugger.  I mean that was funny stuff.


----------



## Samnell

Shalimar said:
			
		

> There is too much continuity and baggage to ever get into main-line marvel, thats why the ultimate universe was such a good thing.




The continuity and baggage are draws for me in mainline Marvel. But I like history and fictional universes and find it a lot easier to keep the details straight because of it than the usual reader probably has any tolerance for.


----------



## Tokiwong

Give any universe over 40 years of stories, and continuity sort of becomes a mess no matter what you do.  When you have the same character in five different comics about said character things are bound to be... interesting continuity wise... 

Personally I found Ultimates to be fun, because it didn't pull punches.

But I can see how people like their comics to be about happy shiny people with some problems, but not like a story about social miscreants who are charged with defending freedom and justice.


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:
			
		

> The continuity and baggage are draws for me in mainline Marvel. But I like history and fictional universes and find it a lot easier to keep the details straight because of it than the usual reader probably has any tolerance for.




I had no problem with mainline continutity or baggage.  I just think the Ultimate line has better writing (aside from FF, couldn't get into that), plus it's more self-contained (I don't have to read 7 X-comics or 5 Spidey comics to get what's going on - or, to take what's been going on in DCU, their entire line for 2 years).

Wow, I think Mark was better off thinking of nothing but drugs...


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> I had no problem with mainline continutity or baggage.  I just think the Ultimate line has better writing (aside from FF, couldn't get into that), plus it's more self-contained (I don't have to read 7 X-comics or 5 Spidey comics to get what's going on - or, to take what's been going on in DCU, their entire line for 2 years).



It could be worse, you could have the Image Universe when it launched.


			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> Wow, I think Mark was better off thinking of nothing but drugs...



No one understands him but his woman.


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> But I can see how people like their comics to be about happy shiny people with some problems, but not like a story about social miscreants who are charged with defending freedom and justice.




Oh don't get me wrong, I like seriously messed up people. I'm even willing to accept the idea of sociopaths defending freedom and justice. I don't dislike the Ultimate line either. I prefer Ultimate Spidey over regular Spidey. I've got no particular investment in the Avengers, so I can take or leave either version without much fuss. Ultimate X-Men is for my money superior to what's currently being written in the main universe. It's a good team book, the sort of thing that doesn't get written much anymore because everyone else seems fixated on teams with a battle roster of no less than seventy, thirty of which are Wolverine. Not clones, not doubles, just extra Wolverines.

I just like the original universe too, in part because it has all of that history to it and in part because some of the characters I've liked quite a bit clearly only share names and powers with those in the Ultimate universe. Come to think of it, some of those characters presently or in the fairly recent past in the mainline universe have the same problems.


----------



## Tokiwong

Samnell said:
			
		

> Ultimate X-Men is for my money superior to what's currently being written in the main universe. It's a good team book, the sort of thing that doesn't get written much anymore because everyone else seems fixated on teams with a battle roster of no less than seventy, thirty of which are Wolverine. Not clones, not doubles, just extra Wolverines.



I agree with this, Ultimate X-men is very good.

I am also a big fan of Age of Apaocalypse.  Blink is great, but I just like seeing Magneto being cool.

I know they have the complete Age of Apocalypse TPB out now, and I am tempted to buy it.


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I am also a big fan of Age of Apaocalypse.  Blink is great, but I just like seeing Magneto being cool.




I've got mixed feelings on it. I'm not one of the ones who was a monthly buyer back when it came out so I don't have the grudge that it hijacked four months of storyline, but it's lost its luster for me as I've read more and more in backissues. The stories aren't bad themselves, but alternate universe stories (and most space stories too) tend to come across as canned to me. It's easy to take huge risks with different directions for the characters because you can come back out and say it never really happened so far as core continuity goes. Likewise in space you can annihilate a whole species and never have much fallout since it all happened a billion miles away.

That's not to say you can't write good space stories or good alternate universe stories, it's just harder. As much as I love my Claremont 80s X-Men, I don't think the X-Men in space makes a lot of sense if the concept of the books is about minorities and marginalized people. Sure every story can't be mutant angst after mutant angst, but the less removed from the world that hates and fears them they are, the more the X-Men are just generic superheroes. I'd rather each book (or at least each family of books) have a distinct focus. But the economics of a large, established universe with many market-drawing characters is going to dictate a lot of books highlighting the top gun characters and tend to press back the second-stringers. The amount of redundant books will grow (unless titles are kept in constant crossover, which I'm told is what's done with the Superman titles and at least unifies the story in theory) to as large as the market can bear, plus one or two extras.

I'm probably over-thinking all of this.


----------



## Tokiwong

Admittedly I was probably 13 or 15 when these books came out, so I am sure they not have the same impact as they did then LOL 

I am not much for comic books though, at least lately; I am a bigger fan of comic RPG universes then the actual inspirations, if that makes sense.

I am by nature story oriented, every now and then I buy a TPB but I don't have the patience to collect individual comics.


----------



## Tokiwong

Oh it is far out in advance but I will be out of town in June, well the middle of June.


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Admittedly I was probably 13 or 15 when these books came out, so I am sure they not have the same impact as they did then LOL




Then we're of an age then. Most of the comics I've read have been as backissues I got on the cheap (for several years a small chain of comic stores was clearing inventory by going two-for-one every weekend and only charging a dollar for most backissues on top of that) since I started reading comics in 1999.

I'm slowly, fitfully, converting over to just buying everything I want when it comes out in TPB.


----------



## Mimic

Agamon said:
			
		

> Hmmm, yeah, I'm rereading, too...but I wouldn't read much into that.  Even if I could get it going again, I don't think I could talk a couple of the original players back out of retirement, leaving Mimic as the only original (assuming he wanted to), and the original PCs are central to the overall plot.




I would be all over that, Mimic was so much fun to play.



> Admittedly I was probably 13 or 15 when these books came out, so I am sure they not have the same impact as they did then LOL




Thank you for making me feel old   

On a serious note, how long did it take Gilden to create the spell? Or does it even matter?


----------



## Tokiwong

Mimic said:
			
		

> I would be all over that, Mimic was so much fun to play.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for making me feel old
> 
> On a serious note, how long did it take Gilden to create the spell? Or does it even matter?



 lets say like two hours, cause I just woke up and I have no idea whee my book is


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Hmm.. Marvel marvel.. in the 80s and early 90s I loved it.. particularly Xmen..but as time went on..things came up that made me start to hate them (Liefield for one) and then Age of Apocalypse pretty much killed it.. multi title stories just to find out how things are goin in the strip I like.

My bigger grief with Marvel is the Bullpen editor in chief has ZERO control over continuity. That and it seems to me that Marvel is divided into two camps.. X-Camp and Avengers Camp and naer do the two cross well. I've seen a LOT of stories that would work better with the inclusion of Xavier or the Avengers into the pie.. 

I mean the Xtinction Agenda.. Mutants are being seized right and left everywhere.. we got Beast a card carrying Avenger.. if they needed help, they could darn well call in Cap an Co. The same thing with Galactic Storm.. where are the X-guys.

Done now.. I just wish Gaiman and Gross would do more Hellblazers.. Con-Job is one of my favorite b-stards. 

---
Gamewise.. I get this feeling (or hope for it) that Ryan is going to charge in impulsively.. granted I want a controntation between Cassie and him.


----------



## Samnell

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> My bigger grief with Marvel is the Bullpen editor in chief has ZERO control over continuity.




I share your pain. Apparently for years Mark Gruenwald did almost all of the continuity editing and was a genius for it. He was in line to follow Shooter in the big chair until a corporate shakeup took him out.

As far as Liefeld goes, I don't know how a serial plagiarist like that keeps getting work. Are huge men with tiny ballerina feet and women who are really huge men with huge breasts really that popular?


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Samnell said:
			
		

> I share your pain. Apparently for years Mark Gruenwald did almost all of the continuity editing and was a genius for it. He was in line to follow Shooter in the big chair until a corporate shakeup took him out.
> 
> As far as Liefeld goes, I don't know how a serial plagiarist like that keeps getting work. Are huge men with tiny ballerina feet and women who are really huge men with huge breasts really that popular?





I met leifield like oh.. 5 or 6 years ago..and he's an ego maniac (only topped by Tucci of Shi fame..that man is a complete buttmunch..) and I had freinds offering to pay me money to crush his hands when I saw him at the comic con in San Diego.


----------



## Samnell

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> I met leifield like oh.. 5 or 6 years ago..and he's an ego maniac (only topped by Tucci of Shi fame..that man is a complete buttmunch..) and I had freinds offering to pay me money to crush his hands when I saw him at the comic con in San Diego.




I was going to chew you out for your failure to perform, but I realized in the past five or six years I haven't read a single Liefeld comic. So you wouldn't have spared me anything.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Samnell said:
			
		

> I was going to chew you out for your failure to perform, but I realized in the past five or six years I haven't read a single Liefeld comic. So you wouldn't have spared me anything.





money does me no good in lebenworth


----------



## Samnell

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> money does me no good in lebenworth




Oh sure, be sensible and mature about it.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Samnell said:
			
		

> Oh sure, be sensible and mature about it.





Can't play CoH/CoV or WoW there either


----------



## Aenion

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Can't play CoH/CoV or WoW there either




Good reasons


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Can't play CoH/CoV or WoW there either



 World of Warcraft steals my soul on a nightly basis... it will only be worse when the Expansion arrives.

Edit: And yes I am gearing up for the big finish, the cliffhanger will be fun


----------



## Agamon

I've been playing a bit of GW here and there, but I finally got around to playing Far Cry (I've had it for a while, just haven't played it).  Fun game, the enemy AI is incredible.


----------



## Hammerhead

I just bought Factions (I don't own the original Guild Wars though). The Assassin is a fun class.


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> I just bought Factions (I don't own the original Guild Wars though). The Assassin is a fun class.



 I would try Guild Wars if I didn't have my geared out 60 rogue 

But I hear that is a good expansion to the current Guild Wars game, and it has a nice look to it; Shalimar plays GW as well.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

My hunter is way ungeared for a 60 


But then I'm working my tanker to 40 and I'm going to be rushing to 50th when I make it to there. 

Question.. does Cassie know about the Clone's activities? I knew Kelly said something.. but as to how much I'm not sure..and that is gone with the board hiccup.


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> My hunter is way ungeared for a 60
> 
> 
> But then I'm working my tanker to 40 and I'm going to be rushing to 50th when I make it to there.
> 
> Question.. does Cassie know about the Clone's activities? I knew Kelly said something.. but as to how much I'm not sure..and that is gone with the board hiccup.



 She knew about as much about the Yoshi clone as Kelly does about being not mind controlled.


----------



## Shalimar

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> I just bought Factions (I don't own the original Guild Wars though). The Assassin is a fun class.




Most people blow with it though, they think they can tank, and end up being a total liability to everyone.  The best place for an assassin is a single slot in an 8 man GvG build, but in PvE land there are so many that they cripple all the groups.  I do have to say that they rock for ripping apart casters.  Even without killing them, a Temple strike followed by Repeating strikes shut down a monk or anyone else completely.


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> She knew about as much about the Yoshi clone as Kelly does about being not mind controlled.




Huh?  I got lost in that statement somewhere.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Huh?  I got lost in that statement somewhere.



 Means not very much.


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Means not very much.




I got that, I just didn't really get the reference about Kelly being not-mindcontrolled, it tends to happen to her a fair bit.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I got that, I just didn't really get the reference about Kelly being not-mindcontrolled, it tends to happen to her a fair bit.



 round about way of saying she does not know how not to be mind-controlled

In the end, Cassie does not know that much.


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> round about way of saying she does not know how not to be mind-controlled
> 
> In the end, Cassie does not know that much.




Sorry for being a blonde on you there.


----------



## Aenion

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> My hunter is way ungeared for a 60




I deleted both my semi-geared out level 60s in a guilddrama related rage. It actually felt pretty good to sell all my warrior's gear to a vendor and then take away one of their best tanks and a soon to be MC enabled druid. I hate it when people bring politics to a gaming environment and ruin a great guild (that I had helped build to its height) and turn it into something I'd be ashamed of telling my friends about. Eventually the guildsplit, the good people stayed the others founded their own guild, that's falling apart once more... But I'm having fun playing my gimped level 43 fire warlock on a different server now.

I will always miss the old SWG


----------



## Tokiwong

Aenion said:
			
		

> I deleted both my semi-geared out level 60s in a guilddrama related rage. It actually felt pretty good to sell all my warrior's gear to a vendor and then take away one of their best tanks and a soon to be MC enabled druid. I hate it when people bring politics to a gaming environment and ruin a great guild (that I had helped build to its height) and turn it into something I'd be ashamed of telling my friends about. Eventually the guildsplit, the good people stayed the others founded their own guild, that's falling apart once more... But I'm having fun playing my gimped level 43 fire warlock on a different server now.
> 
> I will always miss the old SWG



 Perdition's Blade is my friend, I just Disenchanted my Gutgore Ripper and Brutality Blade.


----------



## Aenion

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Perdition's Blade is my friend, I just Disenchanted my Gutgore Ripper and Brutality Blade.




My best was a louzy Krol Blade and Dal'rend offhand, was a great combo back then as a fury warrior. I've never been much of a lootmonger and didn't spend much time in MC (mostly due to deleting the character shortly after we started going there).


----------



## Victim

Just kicked WoW myself.  I didn't really want to get into a guild (and lacked a good idea of how to find one - most of my friends were in different guilds unfortunately, otherwise it would have been easy), and the stuff I could do got old.  My best weapon was an IBS, which was pretty much all patience and luck - AVs were hardly ever up on my server, and usually we sucked too much to even get a chance on Korrak.

I was messing around with a Mesmer/Elementalist on HH's GW game.  The theory being that Fast Casting from the Mesmer lets one unload the Elementalist's damaging spells that much faster.  The Inspiration stuff for recovering Energy helps since this build doesn't have Storage.

How does aggro work?  If it's like normal, I can see how a bunch of half witted assassins/rogues running around would screw things up.  No, you don't pull off your own elite to solo it, nor tag the boss with Ambush+Backstab, nor use Expose Armor.


----------



## Aenion

I've kicked WoW 3 times now, always came back. Once to go back to SWG, just to notice how much SOE screwed over my favorite game ever. Once for CoH/CoV but I got bored after 15 levels and once for EQ2 until I noticed I just didn't have the time to commit to that game anymore. Now I'm having fun with my little undead warlock fearspamming and burning alliance in Warsong Gulch (when I'm not being stunlocked by 5 paladins and 4 hunters...)


----------



## Tokiwong

Aenion said:
			
		

> I've kicked WoW 3 times now, always came back. Once to go back to SWG, just to notice how much SOE screwed over my favorite game ever. Once for CoH/CoV but I got bored after 15 levels and once for EQ2 until I noticed I just didn't have the time to commit to that game anymore. Now I'm having fun with my little undead warlock fearspamming and burning alliance in Warsong Gulch (when I'm not being stunlocked by 5 paladins and 4 hunters...)



 Only kicked WoW once.

Edit: Twice actually.


----------



## Agamon

I swore off MMOs quite a while ago after being an EQ junkie.  Since then, I've played in an NWN PW and GW, but neither of those are really MMOs.  I get how WoW could be fun, I'm just not that interested.


----------



## Shalimar

Victim said:
			
		

> I was messing around with a Mesmer/Elementalist on HH's GW game.  The theory being that Fast Casting from the Mesmer lets one unload the Elementalist's damaging spells that much faster.  The Inspiration stuff for recovering Energy helps since this build doesn't have Storage.
> 
> How does aggro work?  If it's like normal, I can see how a bunch of half witted assassins/rogues running around would screw things up.  No, you don't pull off your own elite to solo it, nor tag the boss with Ambush+Backstab, nor use Expose Armor.




Aggro works like normal, thats not the problem, well is part of the problem I guess, but no more so then having any other idiot show up and agro a couple of mobs and get the party annhilated.  The problem is that assassins are melee combatants, and since the only other melee combatants are Warriors people assume that they can use their assassins as tanks and stand toe to toe with anyone, they just don't get that they have roughly 30 armor level less then warriors.  The point of the assasins is to use a shadowstep skill to teleport to the enemy back line, let off a combo or two on one of the enemy casters and then port back to their team and recharge.  They are burst combatants, outside of pulling off a combo, their damage stinks, their armor is low, and they are a drain on the enrgy of the monks that is needed to heal the competent members of the party.

Where are you using the Me/E?  In PvE it can be pretty rough to find a group if you aren't a Monk or an Ele primary, Minion Master Necros do pretty well though, especially when you slap death nova and Dwayna's Sorrow on them.  It turns the minions into bombs that explode on death, and the Dwayna's Sorrow is an AoE spell tha heals your entire party when anything affected by it dies so you can hit all your minions all at once, and then have 10 ambulatory heal parties.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Aggro works like normal, thats not the problem, well is part of the problem I guess, but no more so then having any other idiot show up and agro a couple of mobs and get the party annhilated.  The problem is that assassins are melee combatants, and since the only other melee combatants are Warriors people assume that they can use their assassins as tanks and stand toe to toe with anyone, they just don't get that they have roughly 30 armor level less then warriors.  The point of the assasins is to use a shadowstep skill to teleport to the enemy back line, let off a combo or two on one of the enemy casters and then port back to their team and recharge.  They are burst combatants, outside of pulling off a combo, their damage stinks, their armor is low, and they are a drain on the enrgy of the monks that is needed to heal the competent members of the party.
> 
> Where are you using the Me/E?  In PvE it can be pretty rough to find a group if you aren't a Monk or an Ele primary, Minion Master Necros do pretty well though, especially when you slap death nova and Dwayna's Sorrow on them.  It turns the minions into bombs that explode on death, and the Dwayna's Sorrow is an AoE spell tha heals your entire party when anything affected by it dies so you can hit all your minions all at once, and then have 10 ambulatory heal parties.



 I dub thee nerd


----------



## Shalimar

I wear it as a badge of honor.  But really, who doesn't love to create an undead army from the corpses of their foes?


----------



## Agamon

Heheh, that reminds me of something...

My buddy coaxed me into joining a bowling spring league.  There's not a lot of people in it, nice weather around here is at a premium and bowling is mostly a winter activity.  But the people that are there...last week, the guys on the lanes beside ours are talking.  I hear "character" and "stats" and then a heated conversation over Iron Man.  Then one guy yells out "Yeah,well  I think Silver Surfer's board is the most powerful weapao there is." o_0

"I turn to my friend and my brother and tell them, "I would not have bet that we wouldn't be the biggest geeks here."


----------



## Samnell

Shalimar said:
			
		

> But really, who doesn't love to create an undead army from the corpses of their foes?




I should probably tell my friends that if they're really lucky, I might make an undead army out of their corpses. Then conquering the world would be something we could do together.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

I could always discuss the best tactics for my tanker to put a disorent ? I mean.. which blows and in what sequence for best chances of keeping a target dizzy.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

I also swore of MMORPGs after being an EQ junkie for so long.  I got into Ragnarok Online some, although while not as addictive due to game play, there was more of a social aspect and capture the castle type thing that was interesting.  I ended up leveling my bard to a decent level getting an electric guitar for him (rare item with maybe 2 or 3 others on the server for a couple months).

MMORPGs are scary


----------



## Agamon

I think we're misusing ESP.  The power lets you use your senses on a distant location.  You have to pick a location, however, not a subject.  We've set a bad precedent with finding Cassie, but I don't think we should use it in that manner anymore.  I'd be having fits as a GM.


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> I think we're misusing ESP.  The power lets you use your senses on a distant location.  You have to pick a location, however, not a subject.  We've set a bad precedent with finding Cassie, but I don't think we should use it in that manner anymore.  I'd be having fits as a GM.



 LOL es okay  I set the bad precedent ><


----------



## Victim

You can however use it with the Extended Search rules (under search) to represent sweeping the scanner through different areas rapidly.  It's not an instant solution, but you can find people with it if you have a decent idea where they're at, have lots of time, or an appropriate Quickness power.  Maybe he could rewrite his ESP to include some specialized quickness to represent the ability to zero in on people quickly.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

SSshh.. they don't find me.. I don't get to ..oh.. can't say yet.


----------



## Shalimar

with 2pp of Quickness limited to only finding people with ESP(ie scrying) you could search for someone 100 times faster.  At 3pp he could search 1000 times faster.


----------



## Samnell

Shalimar said:
			
		

> with 2pp of Quickness limited to only finding people with ESP(ie scrying) you could search for someone 100 times faster.  At 3pp he could search 1000 times faster.




Gilden could always loan his powers to Mark. We could search the world in an hour.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Or we could figure some way to add homing to it.. perhaps by saying the target could be more easily found if you have something of theirs..and cassie's got a WHOLE bunch of stuff left in her new room you could use.


----------



## Shalimar

At the rate that people around Kelly are going down, and the fact that she already has a foot in the grave with her soul missing, its made me notice that Toki has been pretty protective of the characters in the past, though looking at the current state of things that feels like it might be at an end


----------



## Mimic

Once I get the book, if it ever comes in. I will make the changes that have been suggested. If its ok with Toki of course.


----------



## Agamon

Is the game on hold for a bit?  Just wondering, I'm going to have a busy weekend, wondering if I need to try and slot some time in to get a post or two in.


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> Is the game on hold for a bit?




Maybe we broke Toki?


----------



## Tokiwong

just waiting for people to post, the issue is pretty much over just want to clear up a few loose ends


----------



## Tokiwong

Sorry for delay, working on post now


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

*nervous anticipation*


----------



## Tokiwong

Each player gains 2 PP.

Mark, Ryan, and Timothy each earn 1 extra for a total of 3 this issue.

All HP is reset to normal for next issue


----------



## Samnell

Yay. Now I need to figure out what to spend 'em on.

Also, it's spooky sometimes how Tommy is like this Aberrant character I had once. He hadn't quite reached the experiment-with-my-girlfriend stage yet, but it was surely a strong possibility.


----------



## Tokiwong

Samnell said:
			
		

> Yay. Now I need to figure out what to spend 'em on.
> 
> Also, it's spooky sometimes how Tommy is like this Aberrant character I had once. He hadn't quite reached the experiment-with-my-girlfriend stage yet, but it was surely a strong possibility.



 Tommy is a complicated man and no one understands him, not even his woman.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Tommy's academic curiosity is much more lethal than Charlotte's, jeez   

Pardon me for all the stat changes, but would it be possible if I swapped out Charlotte's Nauseate aura for something else?  I've never actually used it in the game so far and its pretty much dead weight, if not I understand though

In other news, today's my first actual day of summer and I'll be reading up on how to update Agamon's wiki in a day or two 

Edit-As to the understanding Tommy bit, what about Mr. Smith?  He seems to be on the in and out of things, although I'm not sure if he's a robot himself though.

I'm also sad that Charlotte didn't necessarily learn anything new, but that's just on a casual read, hrmm.  Edit2-Although it certainly will make her more paranoid


----------



## Tokiwong

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Tommy's academic curiosity is much more lethal than Charlotte's, jeez
> 
> Pardon me for all the stat changes, but would it be possible if I swapped out Charlotte's Nauseate aura for something else?  I've never actually used it in the game so far and its pretty much dead weight, if not I understand though



I have no problem with this, what do you have in mind?


			
				Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> In other news, today's my first actual day of summer and I'll be reading up on how to update Agamon's wiki in a day or two



Great!


			
				Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Edit-As to the understanding Tommy bit, what about Mr. Smith?  He seems to be on the in and out of things, although I'm not sure if he's a robot himself though.



Mr. Smith is the classic straight man servant, very direct, very proper, and very reliable.


			
				Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> I'm also sad that Charlotte didn't necessarily learn anything new, but that's just on a casual read, hrmm.  Edit2-Although it certainly will make her more paranoid



Remember her scene will carry over into the start of the next issue.


----------



## Tokiwong

Greetings fellow Readers,

Well this is my first time doing this, the Editor decided that I should handle the mailbag from now on.  So Welcome to Gadget’s Corner!  Better name pending once I think of one!  Anyway this issue is over and what a doozy!  I got to play with high tech toys, and see the wonders of Legacy Earth!  Oh I am in love, but I guess I should try and say something about Generation Legacy and not my love of all things shiny.

A lot of surprises this issue, some origin info about Cardinal, the Movement, and the day that the world ends.  Now many of the readers may feel we copped out on Cardinal origin’s story, but we are delivering it slowly, or so the writers tell me.  They don’t let me in their office for long, something about me trying to improve their antiquated style of brainstorming.

But more importantly I am excited to see what happens to Star, she is so pretty and smart, and an android.  I love her to death.  Mark did a bad thing, but I think he is a good person, though that still means I may have to teach him a few manners!

But I guess this is the point where I hype the next issue.  Well we have the battle with Genocide, the Red Witch’s ambition, and of course Legion… because well the writers seem to enjoy writing twisted wicked villains.  

Legion scares me.

Gilden is so cute with his pointy ears and magic spell books.  Oops, just ignore that last part.  Well check in next time to The Adventures of Gadget, Girl Genius!  Or as the writers call it Generation Legacy; I like my name better.  Well till next time, make mine Evil Toki!

- Gadget

PS: Tommy scares me too.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I have no problem with this, what do you have in mind?




Well, taking out the aura and with the addition of the 2 points, I'd have 8 points banked.  I'm thinking about spending 1 pt. for 4 pts in Medicine and another point in Improvised Tools to represent her learning some practical matters from traveling on her own in the U.S.-it would be nice for the team to have someone besides Ryan to have some practical ability to stabilize folks   I'm probably going to also grab 2 ranks worth of the Luck feat and considering Seize Initiative.  Probably put the remaining points into saves (Will, probably) and then bank the rest (if any).  I was considering giving her Inspire, since someone on the team needs to be a team player, but it just wouldn't work with a big blob of spiders inspiring everyone else to victory 



> Remember her scene will carry over into the start of the next issue.




Ah, thanks for the heads up


----------



## Shalimar

Hey Gadget, can you ask the editors about who Kelly was in her past lives to rack up so much negative karma?  I think she has earned the masochist award for enduring the most emotional pain in a single issue, then again is it really enduring if she is in denial and totally repressing it?

PS: Tommy scares me too, Kelly should go on Dr. Phil


----------



## Victim

She went off by herself.  Don't split the party.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Most emotional pain?  I think Cassie's got a decent amount of fair competition for her, as well as Star.  The women of Generation Legacy get no love 

Edit-Plus, Danger Girl lost her dad first  

Kelly's definately got it tough though, although honestly I think part of it she brought upon herself so I've got mixed feelings.


----------



## Shalimar

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> The women of Generation Legacy get no love




That sounds like a swimsuit calendar


----------



## Agamon

I should be working more on the wiki, but I find myself busy with something else at the moment...

Anyhoo, Anika's fairing relatively well (her self and loved ones being marked for death aside).  She was right pissed off for most of the issue, but thank those Norse gods for Sami, he's certainly been a calming influance on her.

Hey, Gadget, what do you think Tommy's double is?  An android?  A clone?  A hard light hologram?  A hallucination caused by deep sea pressure?  One of the lesser used NPCs in a rubber mask?


----------



## Samnell

Gadget,

Star is a DOORMAT! She's a total enabler! Mark treats her like trash and then she takes him right back...without him even asking?!

Clearly Tommy only told half the truth when people thought Star was built for his personal gratification. She was built for gratification, just not his! What kind of message does this send to all of your young, impressionable readers?

Also, damn what am I going to do with those 3 pp? Would three levels of penetrating worth it? I don't pay close attention to villain stats, but it seems like when Mark hits someone, he hardly ever does damage.


----------



## Shalimar

Its not the penetrating that is the problem when Mark hits, its the overall damage bonus.  I don't really have a suggestion because I don't know if you made any trade-offs or what PL you are, or where before picking up the extra PP.  

Since it looks like your strike is already at rank 10 I would think about normalizing your trade-offs to being 10 across the board.  After that I would think about pulling a Yoshi and taking teamwork a couple of times so that you can really boost other people on the team, Mark is pretty much a goon sweeper, he can lay waste to an army of minions in the blink of an eye, and he can hold his own against most equal villians, but against the bigger bads, he needs the rest of the team.  Actually another thing to think about is upping your saving throws.  Mark is wide open for pretty much any non-damage power.  To save vs  Fort or Will save power, he needs to roll 10+rank of the power, that is pretty bad.  Kelly has a 0 will save, but that was purpousefully left as a weak point, not sure if you were going for that with Mark, I'd suggest that a +10 in saves is good since that gives you generally a 50/50 chance of saving, and prevents some of the worst effects of powers like insta KO from Fatigue, or Insta Death/Coma/Paralysis from Drain.


As a sidenote, your regen is off, it takes 6 ranks to get a recovery checkeach round without rest for both the Bruised and Unconscious conditions, its 3 ranks if its just 1 or the other.

Actually looking at your super speed, the damage values are a little off


> Super-Speed +10 [cost: 5pp/level]
> *Integrated power: Strike (+10 attack, +10 damage)
> *Accurate (Strike)
> *Rapid Attack (as strike above, 45 foot radius)
> *Rapid Fire (ranged +7 attack, +10 damage, autofire applies up to +5)
> *Wall Run
> *Water Run
> (Total pp spent in powers 60




Your jipping yourself  of 10pp on the main incarnation
Speed + Quickness + Improved Initiative = 3pp/rank
Strike = 1pp/rank (you have another PP/rank to spend as the base power must have 2pp/rank for the PFs that you have)

Also, the damage for your rapid attack and rapid fire is too high, it makes use of the strike damage, but, they are APs off the strike so they cannot use its damage since they cost a full 2pp/rank themselves

Rapid Attack is really Area + Selective at rank 10, so thats 2pp/rank (+0 damage, 50ft radius)  It would be better if you had a higher normal strength, or if your strike was outside of the Super Speed.  Its still good for things like trying to disarm everyone at once, tripping everyone, etc, the iconic speedster stuff.

If you want to be able Rapid Attack everything and still have a high damage bonus, I'd make the Rapid Attack the default 2pp/rank power in super speed and use your 3PPs (plus 1 picked up from no longer needing to buy Rapid Attack as a PF) to buy

Equipment (1) Combat Gloves [Strike 4, PF: subtle]
Strike 3

The strike would represent hitting things faster = more force, and the combat gloves would be some gloves with weights in them to add more force to your punches, and next time he gets more PP he could up it some more.  This is what my over all suggestion would look like:



> Super-Speed +10 [cost: 5pp/level; 53pp]
> *Integrated power: Rapid Attack (+7 damage, 50 foot radius)
> *Rapid Fire (ranged +7 attack, +10 damage, autofire applies up to +5)
> *Wall Run
> *Water Run
> 
> Strike 3 [1pp/rank; 4pp]
> *Accurate (Strike)
> 
> Equipment (1) Combat Gloves [Strike 4, PF: subtle]


----------



## Victim

IIRC, Mark didn't have any trade offs, so his damage is pretty good.  Most of his damage problems were before the conversion, when he did PL damage while most combat focused characters could have damage and saves above PL by 5-7.  Now he's got the same attack and damage as Ryan, although without some of the feats

Some measure of Penetrating or Power Attack wouldn't be amiss though, since they'd give Mark the ability to bat above PL versus high level Impervious.  Instead of spending all 3 PP on getting Penetrating for your Strike, you could get an AP from the Super Speed to get a Penetrating Strike. 

Buying up Mark's saves would diminish those weaknesses somewhat in the long run.  However, doing so from scratch isn't going to be cheap - it will take a full 10 PP to move from worthless +0/+0 to a somewhat useful +5/+5.  Focusing on one save would increase it faster, but it'd still take a few issues of intensive effort to get it up to a respectable level.  Good saves seem like something to take up front, not work on later, given the PP investment.

Mark could also buy some additional APs off his speed to get some fun new tricks.


----------



## Samnell

Thanks, Shal. I misread Regeneration in the book. Guess I'll fix that and worry about the rest next issue. 

Say Toki, considering I messed up on the rapid fire can I trade it in and use the point elsewhere?


----------



## Tokiwong

sure Samnell


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Looking over the copy of Cassie on the boards, AND the fact my entire charcter folder is rife with error ridden files from my old laptop, anyone got a copy of the most recent version of her I can work from?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

I posted it as an attachment in an earlier post, but I'll save you the trouble of searching for it  (the formatting will need work, though)


Cassie
PL 9

STR 10
DEX 24
CON 18
INT 14
WIS 14
CHA 10

Combat

Attack: +7
Defense: +4

Saves (Base / Total)

Fort: +4(+6)
Reflexes: +7(+13)
Willpower: +*2*(+6)
Toughness: +4(+6 Defensive Roll)

Derived

Knockback: +*2*(+3 Defensive Roll)
Speed: Normal(100 ft) / Accelerated(200 ft) / All Out(400 ft) / Hour(10 mph)
Leap: High(12) / Standing(25) / Running(50)
Initiative: +7(+15)
Attack: +7 Melee, +11 Unarmed, Unarmed Critical(19-20), Ranged +7,
Grapple +7
Defense: 22 Base / 12 Flat Footed [Uncanny Dodge and Danger Sense]

Powers:

Leaping *2*(*2*)

Speed 1(1)

Strike 7(7)

Super Senses 1: Danger Sense: Mental (1)

Regeneration 14: (Bruised: 1/*round*, Unconscious: 1/*round*, Injured:
1/*round*, Staggered: 1/min, Disabled: 1/ 20 minutes, Ability Damage:
1/hour) (14)

Super Strength *2*; Flaw - no bonus to grapple checks (*2*)

Feats:

Accurate Attack
All Out Attack
Acrobatic Bluff
Attack Specialization *2*: Unarmed
Defensive Attack
Defensive Roll *2*
Dodge Focus 8
Evasion *2*
Elusive Target
Grappling Finesse
Improved Initiative *2*
Improved Critical: Unarmed 1
Moveby Attack
Power Attack
Redirect
Takedown Attack 1
Throwing Mastery *2*
Uncanny Dodge *2* (Hearing, Mental)

Skills: (Rank / Total)

Acrobatics +10(+17)
Stealth +8(+15)
Climb +6(+6)
Notice +6(+8)
Escape Artist +6(+13)
Diplomacy +*2*(+*2*)
Knowledge: Civics +4(+6)
Knowledge: Tactics +4(+6)
Knowledge: Current Events +*2*(+4)

Tradeoffs: -3 Toughness, +3 Defense, -*2* Damage, +*2* Attack

Attributes(30) + Combat(22) + Saves(12) + Feats(31) + Skills(12) +
Powers(27) + Experience(12) = 134/147


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Thanks, it's missing her skills/powers she just bought up but it's more current than the copy I found in the pc thread.. most galling was I lost her notes on her past.. now I got to go back and fish the threads for them.

That and recall what else I bought up for her besides Pilot: Aerodyne, Craft:Writing and ..what other skill did I get?


----------



## Samnell

Going over my sheet I'm pretty sure I got some math errors somewhere in the conversion but I'm not seeing where. Could someone with better rules-fu give it a look-over for me, see if the numbers add up right? I think I'm double-adding something somewhere.


----------



## Agamon

The math looks good to me.


----------



## Shalimar

The area that looks off is your Attack Bonus.  Something is funky with the +4s to melee and ranged. For one thing, they bring you up to a +11 attack bonus which is above your cap. also the +4s aren't acounted for in any pp costs.  They might just be typos.  My suggestion is just to rebuild Mark at his current PP totals and PL because things on the sheet are a little murky as far as your super speed base power being 10pp short, that attack bonus thing, etc.


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:
			
		

> The area that looks off is your Attack Bonus.  Something is funky with the +4s to melee and ranged. For one thing, they bring you up to a +11 attack bonus which is above your cap. also the +4s aren't acounted for in any pp costs.  They might just be typos.  My suggestion is just to rebuild Mark at his current PP totals and PL because things on the sheet are a little murky.




Ah, she's right, I glossed over attack, concentrating more on powers, skills and feats.


----------



## Samnell

Shalimar said:
			
		

> The area that looks off is your Attack Bonus.  Something is funky with the +4s to melee and ranged. For one thing, they bring you up to a +11 attack bonus which is above your cap. also the +4s aren't acounted for in any pp costs.  They might just be typos.  My suggestion is just to rebuild Mark at his current PP totals and PL because things on the sheet are a little murky as far as your super speed base power being 10pp short, that attack bonus thing, etc.




The separate ranged and melee bonuses are an artifact of the conversion from 1e. The values are all the same now but I neglected to take 'em out.

How is my super speed short, though?


----------



## Samnell

Toki, mind if I do a bit more of an overhaul? Shal has brought a number of fairly significant errors to my attention.


----------



## Tokiwong

Samnell said:
			
		

> Toki, mind if I do a bit more of an overhaul? Shal has brought a number of fairly significant errors to my attention.



 Works for me


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Works for me




Ok, I'll work up a shiny clean sheet for you tonight. Shal and I got the numbers done earlier (thanks, Shal!) but I'll have to transcribe.


----------



## Tokiwong

Expect the next issue to debut around the mIddle of the coming week... in the meanwhile I will be leveling my new warlock in World of Warcraft


----------



## Samnell

The new Mark is up in the Rogues' Gallery. Feel free to pick apart at him.

Now I have to go make some modifications to the picture of him I made up with the CoH program.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Okay.. apparently my subscriptiosn are still hosed..anyone wanna post the link to the Rogue'
s gallery so I can update it?

I like my 'lock's new pet.. I find it funny to listen to her snap her whip all the time.


----------



## Samnell

Kain: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=162006


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

I'm not very familiar with the new rules yet, but I was curious if Mark's equipment should instead be a Device power?  Just wondering on what the difference is, Equipment seems to be a very cheap way to rack up PPs (it's not abused in this case by any means but for future balance I'm curious).  Mark's stats look good to me, though


----------



## KaintheSeeker

That was one of the things I was trying to do with Cassie.. a small pack of knives for her throwing mastery.


----------



## Shalimar

The armor is equivalent to the tactical vest in the book, just adding the subtle feat since its suppoused to represent that skin tight uniform.  I figured that would be ok to use.


----------



## Victim

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> I'm not very familiar with the new rules yet, but I was curious if Mark's equipment should instead be a Device power?  Just wondering on what the difference is, Equipment seems to be a very cheap way to rack up PPs (it's not abused in this case by any means but for future balance I'm curious).  Mark's stats look good to me, though




A gun is Equipment.  If you can pick up a normal gun, and shoot so accurately it does 5 extra damage before using feats, then it's a Device.  Or if your gun fires antimatter bullets in the modern day.

Also, Equipment has no story protection.  The GM can blow it up and all you get is a hero point.  Sure, you can get assigned new equipment.  However, running around with -5 Toughness because your Tac Vest barbebued in the initial area attack for a big fight will probably cost you that HP and then some.  Equipment is better for secondary effects than as part of one's main combat package.  NVGs, flashbangs, flash goggles, a backup attack mode like a gun (or throwing knives) are cool.  

But I wouldn't rely on Equipment for something my character NEEDS.  It will get blown up, and then you'll be in trouble.


----------



## Shalimar

Actually I don't think you even get the HP if your equipment gets thrashed.  You get an hp if your Device gets thrashed and you can't replace it quickly though.  I would disagree with Mark being better off without the armored uniform though, if he gets feinted in combat having a defense of 10 (12 flat -2) and a toughness of 0 would hurt a lot more then not having his uniform some of the time.

Mark did just get 8 ranks of Sense Motive, so that should help him out, but someone that is actually skilled at bluffing and dealing with people would find it easy to bluff him and drop him in 1 round.  Someone who is PL 10 can force Mark to roll a 20 or lose all of his defense and toughness.  Generally our opponents are higher PL though I think.  Its not as much of a problem for other people since the others have something else going for their toughness and defense, Mark's speed is all he has.


----------



## Shalimar

*side note Samnell you charged Mark 13pp for saves but only put 9 of that toward Reflex, you did say you were putting the other 4pp towards Will Saves, you paid but forgot to list the bonus.


----------



## Mimic

Woot, got my book and I am reading it through now. Got to say I am pretty impressed by what I see.


----------



## Samnell

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *side note Samnell you charged Mark 13pp for saves but only put 9 of that toward Reflex, you did say you were putting the other 4pp towards Will Saves, you paid but forgot to list the bonus.




Yeah, I just missed it in the transcription. Will fix.


----------



## Tokiwong

Just woke up, new issue sometime today.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

I'm excited to get the ball rolling, it seems we all lived through the board crashing, but the posting hasn't been as rapid as it was previously.  To be fair, this all came around finals time for many of us, so the slowing of pace somewhat understandable, but I'd like to see everything move again at an awesome rate again


----------



## Tokiwong

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> I'm excited to get the ball rolling, it seems we all lived through the board crashing, but the posting hasn't been as rapid as it was previously.  To be fair, this all came around finals time for many of us, so the slowing of pace somewhat understandable, but I'd like to see everything move again at an awesome rate again



 I am also playing alot of world of warcraft so that slows things down too


----------



## Tokiwong

Oh yeah game thread is up for Issue 12

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=2844313#post2844313


----------



## Tokiwong

Sorry for slow replies don't want to get too far ahead with anyone scene, there is alot going on!

But things are looking grim, or good for our heroes... err... teens.


----------



## Shalimar

Can Kelly blast her way through the door?


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Can Kelly blast her way through the door?



 she can try


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

No worries, go at whatever pace you feel comfortable with, Toki


----------



## Shalimar

Toki, is the STAR android still outside the door?


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Toki, is the STAR android still outside the door?



 Yes and has not moved.


----------



## Agamon

Coool, Star can transfer her consciousness to other STARs freely now?  That's nifty.


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> Coool, Star can transfer her consciousness to other STARs freely now?  That's nifty.



 Yeah it is, and helpful for the crew at Sanctuary.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Spoiler



Now if Neuro could subsume her consciousness, and then


...

*evil cackle*

Er, I'm completely kidding, of course.


----------



## Tokiwong

have to ehar from cassie first before I can continue Kelly's scene 

and yes well Charlotte may have gotten more then she asked for.


----------



## Shalimar

Wow did not peg Shaolin as evil.  Maybe Ryan is right everyone must die, cause when everyone but him is a corpse no one will be out to get him.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Well, curiosity killed the cat...err, spider?

Edit-to be honest, that was really hard to respond to IC, so I kind of copped out with my most recent post but I hope it'll suffice.  I don't think Shao-Lin is evil so much as representing evil in the vision, time will tell though.

As for Kelly, does she plan on killing her mother?    All that electricity would definately fry a normal person.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

*curls up in a ball*

Overseer is rather scary, and you were right, Shal


----------



## Shalimar

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> As for Kelly, does she plan on killing her mother?    All that electricity would definately fry a normal person.




You are applying logical reasoning to someone who is not so good at it in the best of times, and who's brain is sort of in the off position.  If she had the rage feat Kelly would be using it (and I really find that mental image hilarious).  Kelly is not thinking this one through.


----------



## Tokiwong

This issue will be bloody.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Will post in a bit when I figure out how she would respond, not really what I expected at all.


----------



## Tokiwong

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Will post in a bit when I figure out how she would respond, not really what I expected at all.



 I try.


----------



## KentArnold

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Wow did not peg Shaolin as evil.  Maybe Ryan is right everyone must die, cause when everyone but him is a corpse no one will be out to get him.




Ah, Shaolin, Mr Fortune Cookie.

Servant of Overseer or misguided fool?

Time will tell.

Now, if you'll excuse me, I must go get access to four railguns and proceed to eliminate anyone who is going to attempt to make Timbo a gloomy guss again. Assuming that Jean doesnt accomplish that task on her own.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

I don't think Cassie has learned yet that throwing household objects doesn't do much good versus demons.  Last time, didn't she threw her drink?  Personally, I think she should probably stick to her Kano-like fists, with a good acrobatic bluff in there for good measure .

Edit-Btw, I think all of Charlotte's closest non-PC friends have turned out spies   the poor girl can't catch a break!


----------



## Hammerhead

Yeah, but think of the embarassment factor if the soda or frying pan did kill him. His demon buddies back in Hell would never let him forget it. Ever.


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Yeah, but think of the embarassment factor if the soda or frying pan did kill him. His demon buddies back in Hell would never let him forget it. Ever.




And that's a long time indeed.

If Gilden's group of insurrectionists go ahead with whatever plan they come up with, this could go more badly than originally feared...


----------



## Tokiwong

Things will only get worse before they get better I love it


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Would this issue happen to be called the Night of Long Knives?


----------



## Tokiwong

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Would this issue happen to be called the Night of Long Knives?



 hehe is all I can say to that.


----------



## Shalimar

Has Kelly put any holes in the door big enough to see through?


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Has Kelly put any holes in the door big enough to see through?



 Not yet


----------



## Shalimar

My last post hurt my head a bit.  Kelly is living up to the song "Dare to be Stupid".  This is her all or nothing attack, and darned if it isn't likely to put her in a bad way with that DC 25 Lethal damage save.

Then again, there are somethings that are worth more to character's then their own survival.  Stopping Neuro from killing Tommy and her mom is worth more to Kelly then her survival, not that she is thinking about it.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Kelly's definately got quite a lot of power, not to mention ingenuity in using that power-I'd be scared to mess with her.

On the other hand, she's also quite reckless and if Tommy hasn't picked up on the fact that UN troops are coming to him, well, I'd be worried for everyone right now.  Also, I'm shocked that the place isn't teleport-proof and that he hasn't responded to Demon Yoshi (although admittedly things are pretty hectic for his girlfriend atm).


----------



## Shalimar

I realize paralysis is probably useless against a mentalist, but its the best I have without using the optional Last Ditch Effort rules from the MaMa.

Off to go catch X-men and then take my computer to the shop.  Probably wont be on til late tonight assuming they can do the upgrade when I bring it in.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Well, Kelly's lucky Neuro doesn't have eyesight on him, assuming his mom has Luck control.  Still, I think considering she is named Kismet and is one of the founders of Pantheon she would be pretty hard to put down, harder than even Joss perhaps?    Well, at the very least she won't wimp out after taking one lethal hit.  Paralysis doesn't seem like a bad idea, assuming he doesn't have any extrasensory capabilities.  He could probably power stunt some other type of ability but I'm not sure if that would end possession or not.  Also, depending on how Toki wants things, he could use Giam fiat to auto-save which would suck


----------



## Mimic

Agamon said:
			
		

> If Gilden's group of insurrectionists go ahead with whatever plan they come up with, this could go more badly than originally feared...




Hey now, calling us insurrectionists is a tad over kill. I just like to think of it as making sure you guys do the right thing.


----------



## Agamon

Mimic said:
			
		

> Hey now, calling us insurrectionists is a tad over kill. I just like to think of it as making sure you guys do the right thing.




Okay, mutineers, then.   Don't forget that the point could be moot, depending on what the demon has to say and what is decided at the Legacy tactical meeting.  But if Anika's plan is agreed to, I'm betting it'll pretty much be moot, regardless. 

My point, though, was that everyone needs to be on the same page to make the attack work.  Unfortunately, some people are reading different books.


----------



## Agamon

Huh, I was over in Meta, and apparently Chris is still trying to recover the lost posts, and has gotten 60% done so far.  Maybe we'll get our lost issues back after all.


----------



## Shalimar

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Well, Kelly's lucky Neuro doesn't have eyesight on him, assuming his mom has Luck control.  Still, I think considering she is named Kismet and is one of the founders of Pantheon she would be pretty hard to put down, harder than even Joss perhaps?    Well, at the very least she won't wimp out after taking one lethal hit.  Paralysis doesn't seem like a bad idea, assuming he doesn't have any extrasensory capabilities.  He could probably power stunt some other type of ability but I'm not sure if that would end possession or not.  Also, depending on how Toki wants things, he could use Giam fiat to auto-save which would suck




Kelly's mom does indeed have luck control, but whether Neuro can use his target's non-physical powers when he is possessing them is up in the air I guess.  Thats why the Subtle and indirect 3, its impossible to realize that she is using the  power at all until it takes effect.  Your right about her not wimping out after a single lethal hit.  Thats why I went with paralysis with a fort save  I just don't see Kelly's mom having a very high one; that and well she doesn't want to kill her.

If she had her HPs or could use Last Ditch Effort I would have used a different power, most likely:
taken fatigued, exhausted, staggered, and disabled giving me 4 EE effects

EE 1
Blast 9 (Area(+1), Fort Save (+1), Linked Area Fortitude Drain(+2 total), Full Round (-1), Damaging (-1); Subtle 2, Indirect 3, Slow Fade 2; 43pp)
EE2-4
Boost the Alt Power by 6 ranks

but at only rank 9 a blast wouldn't have much effect, even if it was targeted at opponent's fortitude save which most likely is lower, the odds of someone failing by the 15 needed for a KO are not so hot.


----------



## Mimic

Agamon said:
			
		

> Okay, mutineers, then.   Don't forget that the point could be moot, depending on what the demon has to say and what is decided at the Legacy tactical meeting.  But if Anika's plan is agreed to, I'm betting it'll pretty much be moot, regardless.




Yea, it could be a moot point but better safe then sorry. And we aren't mutineers more like the morally right


----------



## Mimic

> "Reason number two is that Tina's my friend, and my future girlfriend once we get done with Genocide. I don't appreciate people mocking people I like, especially people I'm going out with. Now do you want to leave out the personal jabs and snipings for once?"




I just had to laugh at that, talk about the kettle calling the pot black.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Mimic said:
			
		

> I just had to laugh at that, talk about the kettle calling the pot black.





Definitely given his treatment of some folks.


----------



## Agamon

Mimic said:
			
		

> I just had to laugh at that, talk about the kettle calling the pot black.




I almost had her call him out on hypocracy, but I think at this point it's better to try and mend fences than tear down what's left.


----------



## Samnell

> I almost had her call him out on hypocracy, but I think at this point it's better to try and mend fences than tear down what's left.




You know, Anika and Mark could be quite a pair. The less popular one that gets taken seriously and the more popular one that no one takes seriously.


----------



## Agamon

Mimic said:
			
		

> Yea, it could be a moot point but better safe then sorry. And we aren't mutineers more like the morally right




Nope.  Rebels, the lot of ya. 

Funny.  When the team first formed, Anika was the highest on the "morally right" scale.  Now it would seem she's not even on that side of the fence.

Besides, everyone's just scared of RW.  Damn wusses.


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:
			
		

> You know, Anika and Mark could be quite a pair. The less popular one that gets taken seriously and the more popular one that no one takes seriously.




I'm sure the media would be all over that.  Marnika, they'd be called.  Ugh.


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> I'm sure the media would be all over that.  Marnika, they'd be called.  Ugh.




It's Marnikamania! In fifteen years they'll be selling hotplates and starring in a reality show.

"Dammit, Anika! I didn't whore myself for all of those shoes so I could have Mjolnir leaving little presents in them! How am I supposed to go get the talking skycar fixed today with dog doo between my toes?"


----------



## Hammerhead

I see no problem with planning the death of a dangerous mass murderer, then executing that plan. 

I blame the recent influx of the four colors.


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> I see no problem with planning the death of a dangerous mass murderer, then executing that plan.




See, generally speaking, Anika would have a problem with that, a big problem.  She rationalizes this, though, by seeing Genocide as Evil (not evil, but Evil, from a place where Evil exists), not a person, but a creature, and not killing, but destroying (just like when she 'killed' the demon in the last fight, it didn't even elicit a reaction from her). Of course, that's just her opinion, regardless of how flawed it may seem to someone else.


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:
			
		

> It's Marnikamania! In fifteen years they'll be selling hotplates and starring in a reality show.
> 
> "Dammit, Anika! I didn't whore myself for all of those shoes so I could have Mjolnir leaving little presents in them! How am I supposed to go get the talking skycar fixed today with dog doo between my toes?"




LOL, nice. 

And please tell me reality shows will be a distant memory in 25 years...


----------



## Hammerhead

Yeah, dinosaurs became extinct 65 million years ago. I guess Genocide didn't get the memo.

If reality shows haven't gone extinct, I think Legacy should reapprise its threat list.  Sadly, reality shows are probably here to stay. They're pretty cheap to make compared to traditional shows.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

I think Charlotte's gonna want to talk to Ryan and Anika after her current scene, if possible   I'm not completely sure, but I think that's the way she's gonna go.


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> And please tell me reality shows will be a distant memory in 25 years...




Sorry. Like HH said reality shows are cheap. A reality show can get terrible ratings compared to a traditional show and still be on the air for years because it has the best profit-to-returns ratio. This is also one of the big reasons why scifi and fantasy TV has rarely gotten an even shake on the networks; effects are so expensive.


----------



## Agamon

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> I think Charlotte's gonna want to talk to Ryan and Anika after her current scene, if possible   I'm not completely sure, but I think that's the way she's gonna go.




Oh, great.  Here comes trouble.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Yeah, well at least it opens up one of you two for Marnika


----------



## Mimic

Looks like its going to be a bad day for Anika.


----------



## Hammerhead

And a better day for Ryan.


----------



## Shalimar

Saw X-men 3 friday, it was pretty good for visceral adrenaline pumping exlosive action, but the story was a little weak, and it reminded me of my 5 year old nephew.  When we tell him its time to stop playing and that we have to go somewhere, he throws a temper tantrum and breaks his toys.

Got my computer fixed though, and thats good.

I did think that Ryan liked Charles though.  I also don't think that he would be very far into the grey scale if Kelly's parent's trusted him enough to hire him as her protector.


----------



## Aenion

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Saw X-men 3 friday, it was pretty good for visceral adrenaline pumping exlosive action, but the story was a little weak, and it reminded me of my 5 year old nephew.  When we tell him its time to stop playing and that we have to go somewhere, he throws a temper tantrum and breaks his toys.




I went to see it yesterday and enjoyed it a lot, story wasn't too great but the effects more than made up for.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

SSShh.. No talky about de movie I no able to see till sometime 2 weeks hence!


----------



## Aenion

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> SSShh.. No talky about de movie I no able to see till sometime 2 weeks hence!




Sorry


----------



## Agamon

I enjoyed X-Men 3.  That's all I'll say, Kain. 

Methinks we may need to stage an intervention for our fearless leader to help him with his addiction.  And, no, I'm not talking about Mark.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Indeed, Toki gone makes me cry


----------



## Aenion

Agamon said:
			
		

> Methinks we may need to stage an intervention for our fearless leader to help him with his addiction.  And, no, I'm not talking about Mark.




WoW is the source of all evil!

<-- Has temporarily cancelled his account (again) to return to SWG (again)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Ah, I've currently been clean of online game addiction for a good 3 or 4 months now  More casual games like these have helped keep me away   I'm considering going back to a lighter one for the summer, but it was a pain to quit last time, as much as I'm ashamed to admit


----------



## Agamon

SWG?  Now why would you go back to that after what Sony did to it?


----------



## KaintheSeeker

well till I can get my laptop in the shop, I'm pretty much out of CoH and WoW.. 3d accelleration causes failure about 3 times in 5.


----------



## Aenion

Agamon said:
			
		

> SWG?  Now why would you go back to that after what Sony did to it?




No idea 

Probably the community on my server (and the 15 days trial I had apparently activated by visiting the forums). It doesn't seem half bad actually if you approach it with an open mind.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Open mind? Someone take a pick axe to your head?

I had a master artisan/armorsmith/tailor till they made it so hard to harvest stuff that I had to HIRE people to escort me to my extractors


----------



## Aenion

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Open mind? Someone take a pick axe to your head?
> 
> I had a master artisan/armorsmith/tailor till they made it so hard to harvest stuff that I had to HIRE people to escort me to my extractors




Traders are aggro free now, though the crafting economy is thoroughly neutered. I'm just approaching it as a new game, where I already have most of my gear (and a ton of credits put aside).


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

LoL, sounds amusing.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Then there was the whole 'let's make certain cities strongholds that you can't enter covertly witohut being detected'. I died 10 times trying to get to my mos eisly bank to move it.


----------



## Aenion

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Then there was the whole 'let's make certain cities strongholds that you can't enter covertly witohut being detected'. I died 10 times trying to get to my mos eisly bank to move it.




One of the things I'm glad they have removed as well.

A year ago I would have volunteered to go bomb SOE headquarters, but I'm a forgiving person... when I'm bored.


----------



## Shalimar

The closest thing for me was Guild Wars, but I fell out of that after I beat the game and there was nothing to do but try to grind and unlock all the skills, runes, and upgrades.  You need to have everything unlocked to get into the serious competitive guilds, and I just wasn't willing to waste that much time.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Aenion said:
			
		

> One of the things I'm glad they have removed as well.
> 
> A year ago I would have volunteered to go bomb SOE headquarters, but I'm a forgiving person... when I'm bored.





When you get 10 imperials waiting OUTSIDE THE DARN CLONE CENTER.. it gets really really old.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

So, er... how do we get this intervention thing started?


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Send someone over to cut his high speed so he can't play online games.. just type up text for the game.


----------



## Shalimar

Or you could just AIM him


----------



## Aenion

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Or you could just AIM him




Hmm, too easy


----------



## Shalimar

Aenion said:
			
		

> Hmm, too easy




This is a somewhat busy time of year for some people depending on what they do.

In Toki I trust.


----------



## Aenion

Shalimar said:
			
		

> This is a somewhat busy time of year for some people depending on what they do.




How are your finals going?


----------



## Shalimar

Graduated High Honors with an Associate's, looking to transfer into a Bachelor's program.


----------



## Aenion

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Graduated High Honors with an Associate's, looking to transfer into a Bachelor's program.




Wow nice 

Congratulations.


----------



## Agamon

Yeah, congrats Shal!


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Congrats!


----------



## Shalimar

Thanks


----------



## Tokiwong

grats Shal and been busy, I am here guys post is forthcoming


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Die evil WoW, die *stab stab*


----------



## Aenion

Lol, I don't think I ever saw this picture of Bishop before


----------



## Shalimar

Aenion said:
			
		

> Lol, I don't think I ever saw this picture of Bishop before





Bishop is Lestat? er Stuart Townsend?


----------



## Aenion

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Bishop is Lestat? er Stuart Townsend?




Nevermind, google set me straight   

Ryan was pretty twisted in Issue 4, thinking about killing half the school to get rid of the spy and all...


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Aenion said:
			
		

> Nevermind, google set me straight
> 
> Ryan was pretty twisted in Issue 4, thinking about killing half the school to get rid of the spy and all...





He;'s still bent if you ask me. 

Trying to justify how he plans to 'save' cassie when all he wants to do is live.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Beginning to think an intervention MIGHT be needed.


----------



## Agamon

I'm sorry I brought it up.  I don't think it's WoW, he must be pretty busy.  Just need to be patient.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Agamon said:
			
		

> I'm sorry I brought it up.  I don't think it's WoW, he must be pretty busy.  Just need to be patient.



I'm teasing!

 Hell I'm lucky to have any time myself with my schedule!


----------



## Shalimar

Agamon said:
			
		

> I'm sorry I brought it up.  I don't think it's WoW, he must be pretty busy.  Just need to be patient.




Holiday Weekend people have family gatherings and barbecues and what not.


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Holiday Weekend people have family gatherings and barbecues and what not.




I forgot you guys had a holiday this weekend until I was listening to the stock quotes this morning.  Ours was last weekend (and mine was 5 days long ).


----------



## Tokiwong

Busy weekend, games, girlfriend, and holiday, working on post right now, sorry guys 

Edit: Kain please try and put any combat modifiers in your posts, it makes my life about 1000 times easier


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kain please try and put any combat modifiers in your posts, it makes my life about 1000 times easier




Everybody take this to heart.  If you've run a game, you know the headache that can come if you gotta keep looking stuff up.  I know I used to love running the rp and hated the fights.  And I've been a little lax myself.


----------



## Shalimar

Toki, how did Kelly do on her damage save?  It was a DC 25 Lethal toughness save.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Toki, how did Kelly do on her damage save?  It was a DC 25 Lethal toughness save.



 Oh yeah, what is her toughness?


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Bishop is Lestat? er Stuart Townsend?



Stuart Townsend, he needs to do more films.

I like him, in a non-gay way.


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kain please try and put any combat modifiers in your posts, it makes my life about 1000 times easier






			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> Everybody take this to heart. If you've run a game, you know the headache that can come if you gotta keep looking stuff up. I know I used to love running the rp and hated the fights. And I've been a little lax myself.






			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> Toki, how did Kelly do on her damage save? It was a DC 25 Lethal toughness save.






			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, what is her toughness?




Argh.  No one listens!!

 Just giving you hard time, Shal.


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, what is her toughness?




Her Toughness is 11, 10 of that is force-field, which could conceivably bleed-off electrical energy.  The last point of toughness is from Defensive roll which probably wouldn't work against internal damage.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Her Toughness is 11, 10 of that is force-field, which could conceivably bleed-off electrical energy.  The last point of toughness is from Defensive roll which probably wouldn't work against internal damage.



 I am lazy Toughness save of 13.


----------



## Shalimar

Agamon said:
			
		

> Argh.  No one listens!!
> 
> Just giving you hard time, Shal.





 In my defense, my post was a couple of days before what you just posted.


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I am lazy Toughness save of 13.




Well, then its a good thing that Bishop got in front of her so she didn't take a hit.
Kelly is now Exhausted, Staggered, Disabled, and Stunned.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Well, then its a good thing that Bishop got in front of her so she didn't take a hit.
> Kelly is now Exhausted, Staggered, Disabled, and Stunned.



 Daddy is trying to protect his newfound babygirl.


----------



## Shalimar

Kelly is out of anything remotely resembling a fight.  Nothing more then a move or a standard action any round, and anything besides a move will put her to dying the next round.  Why do I think that Kelly is going to be too stuborn for her own good?

See Kelly.  See Kelly be stupid.  Die Kelly die.    

God, just finished watching Scary Movie 2, laughing too hard.


----------



## Tokiwong

*Where is Toki?*

Been busy, just a little, yes I have been playing a ton of World of Warcraft but only because I decided to stop using my 60 rogue, and use a Warlock, so since the 25th, I have gotten my Warlock to level 34.  Which has sucked up a lot of time, that and my new girlfriend, demands me to talk to her on a semi-regular basis.

Women.

But anyway, the game will run, it may go slower at least till I hit 60, but it will run.  So do not worry, this is my promise to my players.  I love this game, and my players are great and I want to keep it running till well… till whenever.

Oh and I will be out of town June 16th through the 19th, once again it’s the woman’s fault.

Women.


----------



## Agamon

She actually thinks you should talk to her?  The nerve! 

And the 16th to 19th is no biggie.  Summer weekend, I can think of lots of things to do besides sit in front of this thing.


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> She actually thinks you should talk to her?  The nerve!
> 
> And the 16th to 19th is no biggie.  Summer weekend, I can think of lots of things to do besides sit in front of this thing.



 On a plus side she plays WoW with me, and no I did not "meet" her in game, I knew her before she started playing


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> On a plus side she plays WoW with me, and no I did not "meet" her in game, I knew her before she started playing




A girl after my own heart.  Congrats.

Well, another roll like that last one and Kelly really is toast.  Not too worried either way.  Its a Kellyish way to go out, if it happens like that.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> A girl after my own heart.  Congrats.
> 
> Well, another roll like that last one and Kelly really is toast.  Not too worried either way.  Its a Kellyish way to go out, if it happens like that.



Thanks, yeah I am very pleased with her as well.

She didn't die... she rolled a save of 12, I think I forgot to put that in my post.


----------



## Shalimar

Ok now she needs to make a Fort Save DC 11   .  It keeps on going with DC +1 each time till she rolls 10 over the DC (which at DC 11 or above she can't).  She'd also be unconscious too, not that being conscious wouldn't also be ok.

Such is the problem with having a 0 fort save without her force-field up, not that it would make sense for her to have a good fort save since she isn't particularly robust.


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> On a plus side she plays WoW with me, and no I did not "meet" her in game, I knew her before she started playing




Gives new meaning to the term, "wow"...or gives it back it's old meaning...


----------



## Samnell

You're allowed to have a woman in your life, Toki. Well survive and bear it with ill grace just like always.


----------



## Shalimar

Samnell said:
			
		

> You're allowed to have a woman in your life, Toki. Well survive and bear it with ill grace just like always.




Bingo


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> Gives new meaning to the term, "wow"...or gives it back it's old meaning...



 I agree with this statement whole heartedly.


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I agree with this statement whole heartedly.



hehe


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> hehe



 This is the only smiley that I don't get, what the hell is that?

Devious?  Or doing serious work in the bathroom?


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> This is the only smiley that I don't get, what the hell is that?
> 
> Devious?  Or doing serious work in the bathroom?




It was the closest smiley to the one at other sites with little devil horns.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> It was the closest smiley to the one at other sites with little devil horns.



Cool, I am happy... 

Gushing even... and I am bored at work a dangerous combo.


----------



## Shalimar

Since we are somewhat on the subject, do character's have script immunity?  It sort of seems it.  I wasn't really trying to take advantage of that at all though.  I knew that Kelly probably might not survive this fight, but I did attempt it knowing the consequences, because even if she had been thinking clearly (and she wasn't) she would have glady risked her life or even died to save her mom and Tommy.

I'd much rather Kelly die doing something heroic and very much in character for her if thats how the roll of the dice came up, then have her survive as a hand waive.  I'm just not really comfortable playing her with all of the mental problems that she will most likely have picked up from everything that has happened to her and her family in such a short space of time.  So far I had her be numb to everything and that was ringing false to me, and then I had her move into a period of insanity, starting with insane berzerker rage, I really don't think it'd be right to just gloss over her emotional state after so many horrific things when any one of them could be mind-shattering.

I guess what I am saying is that I don't want you to feel obligated to save Kelly in spite of herself on my account.  I like playing Kelly, but I also like her and the game enough that I'm totally fine if she dies when its dramatically appropriate.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Really, no worries Toki, I'm just very grateful you're running this game again


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Since we are somewhat on the subject, do character's have script immunity?  It sort of seems it.  I wasn't really trying to take advantage of that at all though.  I knew that Kelly probably might not survive this fight, but I did attempt it knowing the consequences, because even if she had been thinking clearly (and she wasn't) she would have glady risked her life or even died to save her mom and Tommy.
> 
> I'd much rather Kelly die doing something heroic and very much in character for her if thats how the roll of the dice came up, then have her survive as a hand waive.  I'm just not really comfortable playing her with all of the mental problems that she will most likely have picked up from everything that has happened to her and her family in such a short space of time.  So far I had her be numb to everything and that was ringing false to men, and then I had her move into a period of insanity, starting with insane berzerker rage, I really don't think it'd be right to just gloss over her emotional state after so many horrific things when anyone of them could be mind-shattering.
> 
> I guess what I am saying is that I don't want you to feel obligated to save Kelly in spite of herself on my account.  I like playing Kelly, but I also like her and the game enough that I'm totally fine if she dies when its dramatically appropriate.



 I would rather have characters die at a climactic moment, then the very beginning of an action packed issue.

She will have plenty of chances to die.

Player characters don't have script immunity, but I do feel obligated to at least make a player death more dramatic then dying on literally page three of said comic with another 30 odd pages to go or something like that lol.

I know Kelly is going to have issues.


----------



## Shalimar

Okie dokes just figured I'd check with you on it.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Okie dokes just figured I'd check with you on it.



 Its rail roading without the rail


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Player characters don't have script immunity, but I do feel obligated to at least make a player death more dramatic then dying on literally page three of said comic with another 30 odd pages to go or something like that lol.




As long as Mark isn't shot in the back by some dork wearing an animal skin for the sake of an ugly Big Bird knockoff.* I could never forgive you for that. 

*Ten dork points to the first person who recognizes what I'm referring to. Twenty if you share my bitterness.


----------



## Aenion

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Really, no worries Toki, I'm just very grateful you're running this game again




Yup, we waited for nearly a year for the game to pick back up, we'll survive a slow period


----------



## Mimic

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Its rail roading without the rail




So its just roading? How do you road someone?  Or do I not want to know?  

No worries on the slow down.


----------



## Agamon

Mimic said:
			
		

> So its just roading? How do you road someone?  Or do I not want to know?




No, no, he means it's like a derailed train, coming off a very tall bridge, filled with volatile chemicals.

And Mimic, you're married, so don't tell me you never road someone...


----------



## Shalimar

Naughty naughty.


----------



## Samnell

To think, I stopped myself from making the same joke Agamon did. My being the person to demonstrate restraint in that kind of scenario is unheard of. I feel...the disgusting sensation of purity!


----------



## Agamon

And I'm not usually one to make off-color jokes.  But I do have a hard time resisting puns.


----------



## Shalimar

Is Karl around?  I haven't really scene  him since the crash.


----------



## Agamon

He made a thread last week in TtT about still being around, but he doesn't really seem to be around...


----------



## Tokiwong

Posting cause I can.

RIP Karl, please come back.


----------



## Tokiwong

Hrrm... I don't seem to have a link to the current Rogue's Gallery, I thought I remembr someone starting one?

If not then I can start one now.


----------



## Aenion

Here you go

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=162006


----------



## Shalimar

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=162006

I've also put up all the characters that have been posted over on Agamon's wiki.

http://generationlegacy.pbwiki.com/


----------



## Agamon

Hmmm, if James is "not available" at the moment, Anika can 'port the team, using EE.  Just don't expect any quick escapes...


----------



## Shalimar

Agamon, can you add Charlotte to the sidebar?  I think once she is there that should be everyone's stats up.

Toki, I hope your ok with me describing Kelly's wounds, I can't really see her as being in any way clear headed or able to interact with anything really, she'd be on the verge of passing out from either the staggered or disabled, let alone the unconscious itself.  I want to let that move along without really giving a one liner, so I fleshed out info from actualy electrical burns.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Hmm, if I were in charge of this situation and knew we'd be up against Kismet, she would probably commandeer Joss, tie a bomb to him for safety purposes and use him to counter Kismet's abilities.  Then again, I liked Joss' powers and think he's the cooler Luck controller on the block atm.


----------



## Hammerhead

I added Ryan's power points and posted him to the Rogue's Gallery. 

Tokiwong, I have bought off his Noticeable flaw to +1; now, he remains painfully obvious and unstealthable only when using his powers. In other words, Ryan's constant purple glow is now gone...can you pick a dramatically appropriate time for this to take effect?

I also increased the Impervious on his Force Field by 1 to +10, and gave him 2 ranks in Knowledge: Physical Sciences and 2 more ranks in Intimidate.


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Tokiwong, I have bought off his Noticeable flaw to +1; now, he remains painfully obvious and unstealthable only when using his powers. In other words, Ryan's constant purple glow is now gone...can you pick a dramatically appropriate time for this to take effect?



I have a few ideas


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> Hmmm, if James is "not available" at the moment, Anika can 'port the team, using EE.  Just don't expect any quick escapes...



 Give James some time... and then well... you know the show must go on.


----------



## Agamon

I forgot Charlotte?  me = tool

I forgot about 3 others when I first made the wiki.  I was going off Anika's background sheet, which is woefully out of date.


----------



## Shalimar

Well I have the Wiki up to date with all the stats for everyone.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Thanks Shal!


----------



## Shalimar

Wow, the team is going in planning on blowing up a privately owned underwater facility in international waters, forget the not knowing whether or not there are other people there beside Kelly, Cassie, Bishop, and Kelly's Mom.  They know Kelly's mom is there, but do they know that Neuro is possessing her?


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Wow, the team is going in planning on blowing up a privately owned underwater facility in international waters, forget the not knowing whether or not there are other people there beside Kelly, Cassie, Bishop, and Kelly's Mom.  They know Kelly's mom is there, but do they know that Neuro is possessing her?




Exactly, they're planning with insufficient intel.  If they got there and found a city full of people, the plan would change, of course.  It's safe for Legacy to assume that Tommy built the city, plus owns the STARs.  And if he's dead, then that's the best way to stop the army and not harm anyone.

As for Mom...yikes, that's a tough one...Anika already feels bad for Kelly, knowing how she was trreated last in Mudaba Adin, and that Tommy is dead.  And she doesn't even know about Dad's death or Mom's possession.  I think Anika would offer to bring her along, too, regardless of the possible consequences of bringing Legion to the Institute.  We'll see, I guess.


----------



## Shalimar

My point was really that you can't go in planning to blow something up if you have no clue what exactly it is.  What happens if you blow up an energy source strong enough to power an underwater city?  Nuclear? Fusion?  Then again, you break it, you bought it might apply to since this most likely is a multi-billion enterprise.


----------



## Agamon

Yeah, well, Anika's remark to Ryan was open-ended.  He can plant a garden and fly back, if he wants. 

Besides, making less-then-leakproof is just as good as causing a big-ass explosion, just less fun...that probably won't stop the STARs though....


----------



## Aenion

Agamon said:
			
		

> Besides, making less-then-leakproof is just as good as causing a big-ass explosion, just less fun...that probably won't stop the STARs though....




With the pressure so deep below the surface, a tiny hole might actually be more effective than an explosion


----------



## Shalimar

Hopefully Paragon shows up soon to tell them he already has a team enroute, and not to blow up the underwater city.  I do have to say that the man does have a "I'm above the law" thing going on, what with wanting to just take over the thing for the UN, or arrest people that are there.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Been thinking of tossing Throwing Mastery since it doesn't pay off well (granted I never had the time to get gear or build it with points either)


----------



## Aenion

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Hopefully Paragon shows up soon to tell them he already has a team enroute, and not to blow up the underwater city.  I do have to say that the man does have a "I'm above the law" thing going on, what with wanting to just take over the thing for the UN, or arrest people that are there.




I think Paragon is convinced that he *is* the law. Not that that would be far from the truth with the leeway he's been given by the UN already.


----------



## Shalimar

> Been thinking of tossing Throwing Mastery since it doesn't pay off well (granted I never had the time to get gear or build it with points either)




Your right, with the way you are built, throwing mastery is completely useless for you.  Drop the 2 ranks of throwing mastery, and go for something like this:  I think its more what your looking for.

Strike 8: Penetrating 8, Split Attack, Alt. Blast (18)
Blast 8: Accurate (17)


----------



## KaintheSeeker

CAn I afford it?


----------



## Shalimar

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> CAn I afford it?




Yep

Drop 2pp from throwing mastery
put 1pp into the split attack feat for Cassie's strike
put 1pp into an alt power of strike which gives you 17 total pp to put into the blast

Blast 8(PF: Accurate; 17pp)


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Kewl and I can say she's throwing little things as the power.. my very own Deadshot.


----------



## Shalimar

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Kewl and I can say she's throwing little things as the power.. my very own Deadshot.




Yep


----------



## KaintheSeeker

And it's done.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Hey Agamon, slight clerical error with names in your last post, Mimic -> Gilden


----------



## Shalimar

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Hey Agamon, slight clerical error with names in your last post, Mimic -> Gilden




hehe


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

I make them all the time so no worries.  Besides, to be fair to Agamon, Mimic is a pretty super hero-ish name in the first place


----------



## Agamon

That, and, it's fairly surprising, because I never screw up.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

^_^


----------



## Samnell

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Hey Agamon, slight clerical error with names in your last post, Mimic -> Gilden




Wouldn't any error of Anika's qualify as clerical?


----------



## Aenion

Agamon said:
			
		

> That, and, it's fairly surprising, because I never screw up.






			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> "*Kelly's* right. Anyone that wants to leave with us, can, but we don't have time to force anyone to come with us. That includes Kelly and Cassie, though it doesn't sound like Kelly's in much of a position to argue.




Oh?


----------



## Agamon

Aenion said:
			
		

> Oh?




Aaaah!!


----------



## Agamon

And one last edit to get her protective powers going before opening the gate and she can't anymore.  Sigh, long day, time for bed... :\


----------



## Aenion

Agamon said:
			
		

> And one last edit to get her protective powers going before opening the gate and she can't anymore.  Sigh, long day, time for bed... :\




The day just began, getting ready for work


----------



## Mimic

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> I make them all the time so no worries.  Besides, to be fair to Agamon, Mimic is a pretty super hero-ish name in the first place




Mimic was the name of my character in Agamon's game, thats what messed him up.


----------



## Agamon

Aenion said:
			
		

> The day just began, getting ready for work




Yes, that's because you're way over there in the land of chocolate and Jessica van der Steen.


----------



## Aenion

Agamon said:
			
		

> Yes, that's because you're way over there in the land of chocolate and Jessica van der Steen.




We've got beer and chocolate but who's Jessica van der Steen?  

EDIT: Damn she's cute...


----------



## Shalimar

It doesn't look like there is going to be a boost in MnM games from X3, kinda sad.  Maybe from Superman Returns?


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Aenion said:
			
		

> We've got beer and chocolate but who's Jessica van der Steen?
> 
> EDIT: Damn she's cute...





No kidding.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> It doesn't look like there is going to be a boost in MnM games from X3, kinda sad.  Maybe from Superman Returns?



 Superhero games are so last year, post forthcoming one day, probably tonight or tomorrow


----------



## Shalimar

Hopefully the next 4 x-men movies change that.  The line up of x-movies looks to be:

Wolverine
Magneto
Emma Frost
X-Men: New Mutants (with appearances from Wolverine)

I'm really looking forward to All of them, but New Mutants and Emma Frost the most.  White Queen always looks so yummy, least in comics.


----------



## Shalimar

On another note Toki, it looks like there will be a live action Witch Hunter Robin TV series in the next year or two.


----------



## Samnell

> X-Men: New Mutants (with appearances from Wolverine)




Is that more than a rumor? I would totally kill for a good New Mutants movie, but it would have to have Cypher.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> On another note Toki, it looks like there will be a live action Witch Hunter Robin TV series in the next year or two.



 It will probably suck.

I have not seen the new X3 film, but I probably will around the 16th, granted that it is in theaters then.


----------



## Shalimar

Here is the article. Emma Frost definitely looks to be go.  Not 100% on the new mutants, but Jackman said he would like to appear in it and that would pretty much turn it into X-men 4.  I can't really see them not doing it after the mountains of cash X3 got.


----------



## Samnell

*sigh* Sounds like something that would turn into a Wolverine movie, also starring these irrelevant bit players who are mentioned in the title.


----------



## Shalimar

I'm personally hoping for X-23, Synch, Chamber, Jubilee and Husk for the characters in a New Mutants movie, but I doubt that'd happen


----------



## Samnell

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I'm personally hoping for X-23, Synch, Chamber, Jubilee and Husk for the characters in a New Mutants movie, but I doubt that'd happen




If they can't get Jackman, I think X23 would be a given. I suspect the CGI needed for Chamber would be too expensive, though.

I would really like a New Mutants movie to feature Cannonball, Sunspot, Mirage, Cypher, Magick, and Wolfsbane. But my list is about as movie-friendly as your's.


----------



## Tokiwong

I am only a slight fan of comic movies, I like action but most are not well done... or with team movies, you rarely get the amount of depth you get in the comics... if said comic has depth to it.


----------



## Mimic

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I'm really looking forward to All of them, but New Mutants and Emma Frost the most.  White Queen always looks so yummy, least in comics.




Holy Jesus, I haven't collected comics in years and they were pretty T&A back then but that is some outfit she almost isn't wearing.


----------



## Shalimar

The Emma Frost series is slow but good, if you like her.  The first 5 covers are all just like that picture, then they start getting covers that are actually appropriate to the series of Emma moving from a shy teen to what she eventually becomes.


----------



## Samnell

Mimic said:
			
		

> Holy Jesus, I haven't collected comics in years and they were pretty T&A back then but that is some outfit she almost isn't wearing.




Emma's been in that particular outfit for I think about four years now. One of the changes about the time Morrison started writing and Quietly pretended to be the regular penciler about twice yearly. Some comic writer who I now forget remarked at the time that he admired the tenacity with which her costume clung to her. In Astonishing X-Men, Joss had Kitty Pryde make a crack to Emma about being late because she was busy putting the rest of her clothes on.


----------



## KentArnold

I know what you mean, of course some companies are worse than others. Like uh ... Image Comics?

Witchblade for example was one of the most extreme examples of *outfit not worn* I can think of. I'm sure there is worse, but thats the most extreme example I can think of. It was little more than covering the 'naughty' bits, and her arm, and if it covered much more, I don't recall it.


----------



## Agamon

No way, it's gotta be the original New Mutants, not Gen X.  Sans Warlock, of course.  But I wouldn't be surprised if the Warlock storyline was the basis of the movie.


----------



## Samnell

I don't object to T&A in itself. I don't much care one way or the other. I'm not in the intended audience for gigantic bouncing breasts. What bugs me is more when it's on an otherwise perfectly good comic and I get to buy the thing looking like I couldn't quite work up the guts to bring a Hustler to the register. I feel much the same about the occasional gigantic bulging codpiece that seems to be trying to balance out the gravity-defying breasts.


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I am only a slight fan of comic movies, I like action but most are not well done... or with team movies, you rarely get the amount of depth you get in the comics... if said comic has depth to it.




They're hit and miss.  You have Spider-Man, X-Men and Batman (and likely Superman) on one side (some of my favorite movies) and then there's Hulk, Hellboy, Elektra, Fantastic Four, Daredevil, which all pretty much blew chunks.

The better comic movies (aside from the big names mentioned above) are actually the non-superhero ones, like V for Vendetta, Sin City and Constantine.


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:
			
		

> I don't object to T&A in itself. I don't much care one way or the other. I'm not in the intended audience for gigantic bouncing breasts. What bugs me is more when it's on an otherwise perfectly good comic and I get to buy the thing looking like I couldn't quite work up the guts to bring a Hustler to the register. I feel much the same about the occasional gigantic bulging codpiece that seems to be trying to balance out the gravity-defying breasts.




Yeah, I get that.  I don't quite get the appeal of games like the DoA volleyball games.  However, I do like going to Hooters once in a while.  They have good...food.


----------



## KentArnold

Agamon said:
			
		

> Yeah, I get that.  I don't quite get the appeal of games like the DoA volleyball games.  However, I do like going to Hooters once in a while.  They have good...food.




Hey! I enjoy the atmosphere of Hooters! And I don't mean the 36D or whatever their measurements usually are either! I actually like the atmosphere there. Of course nobody believes me when I say that.


----------



## Samnell

KentArnold said:
			
		

> Hey! I enjoy the atmosphere of Hooters! And I don't mean the 36D or whatever their measurements usually are either! I actually like the atmosphere there. Of course nobody believes me when I say that.




I'm sure you drink it up.


----------



## Shalimar

I have never been to hooters, not really interested either.  I don't like bulky guys or chesty girls, just not my type.


----------



## Hammerhead

Mimic said:
			
		

> Holy Jesus, I haven't collected comics in years and they were pretty T&A back then but that is some outfit she almost isn't wearing.




Forgive my ignorance, but T&A?

EDIT: Nevermind, I think I may have figured it out.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

You mean.. T**S and 'A$$'?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

I've got a pretty bad track record for DMing PBP games, but its been almost a year and my summer schedule looks fairly empty.  I'm pretty sure I'm going to start up another M&M game in the next week and was curious to see what everyone here is interested in playing.  I'm sort of leaning towards this BRDP/Hellboy/Konstantine game I tried to run before, a 6 PL game so there's enough points to make most concepts but not be too overpowered.  Does that concept sound interesting or would you folks appreciate a more standard super hero game more?  If Toki lets me, it would be fun to muck around in the Legacy universe some more


----------



## Samnell

I would be more interested in something closer to standard superhero fare. Not four-color, which would probably not keep my interest, but the occult sort of angle isn't one that does a lot for me in a game.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

*cough*I'mananimegeek*cough* also there's a 3rd option, if anyone here likes Naruto that could be potentially interesting as well.

I'll wait to get more feedback but rest assured if we were doing more superhero type stuff, it would not be four color


----------



## Shalimar

I'd be interested in more standard super-hero fare, if I knew what the definition of standard was  .  My ideal game would take place directly after the Decimation Arc of X-men when the mutant population is cut down to 198 world wide, but that is pretty specialized so I doubt I'll ever see a game like that.

Sollir, you should enjoy the game too, so don't feel pressured into doing something your not into since that leads to GM burnout.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

I wouldn't mind doing a 'liquid' metal type.. @ PL 6, I'd have to leave out the the duplicaton parts of his life.


----------



## Samnell

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I'd be interested in more standard super-hero fare, if I knew what the definition of standard was  .  My ideal game would take place directly after the Decimation Arc of X-men when the mutant population is cut down to 198 world wide, but that is pretty specialized so I doubt I'll ever see a game like that.




That would be interesting, even in a non-Marvel setting. Even in superhuman-rare settings one usually gets the impression it's more of thousands of 'em than hundreds. A few hundred would be very different.


----------



## Shalimar

It was just an idea, I don't expect to really use it or anything.  At the time it really ticked me off since they killed off a lot of my favorite mutants in decimation, and also flipped the x-men totally.  White Queen as co-headmistress kicked out everyone who lost their powers, pretty much making the x-men go from fighters for tolerance to bigots who can't get rid of former mutants fast enough.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Not really pressured into running one, I've wanted to for a while its just now I actually have the time to commit   X-men universe is probably a no go as I'm not really kept up with the comics, I read every once in a while but can't really keep up with it all.  Super-human being rare setting could be interesting, depending on the technological level and overall PL of the mutants in question.  The problem with these would seem, if there's so few superhumans out there, why is the group of PCs together and what can challenge them.  The more high-tech the world is, the easier it is to find challenges, but that would also downplay the PC's actual abilities.

Edit-I did read up on Decimation a bit, and while there seems to be only 1% of mutants left in the world, there's still thousands of them overall.


----------



## Samnell

You certainly have a point, Sollir. With a few hundred superpeople, if one has even ten or twelve groupings then you've accounted for everybody. I guess this could be handwaved through saying that the initial set is small but more are emerging every moment, but then you sort of lose the flavor of having only a few in the first place.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Got tired of the numerous continuity bugs (Marvel needs their editors to have some teeth in story control) and the fact to get an idea of what is going on you had to sometimes buy 8 or so titles. The only marvel titles I read now are the Ultimate stuff.. and I'm getting a bit miffed at that. 

The only title I follow iwth any amount of interest is Hellblazer and thanks to my time in spain I'm like 2 years behind.


----------



## Shalimar

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> I did read up on Decimation a bit, and while there seems to be only 1% of mutants left in the world, there's still thousands of them overall.




Nope, there are exactly 198 mutants.  Thats even the name of a series they are doing, The 198.

Another thought would be a type of Bat-clan type thing.  Not neccessarily Batman, but along those line.  Guys like Nightwing, Robin, Redhood, Green Arrow, etc.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

My mistake with the number of mutants, I guess that's what I get for reading summaries on wikipedia   I think Toki tried to make a game like that in the Legacy universe, the early years of the comet, but I recall it stopping somewhere in teh first issue for one reason or another.

Truthfully, though, everyone just feel free to make suggestions, I'll look over them again tonight, see what's interesting and mull them over and see if I can come up with some type of starting concept.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

In that sort of game.. most likely I'd try the liguild metal guy I've been workong on for a while. Duplication would be out, but I could pull off the grappling/enlongation bits. Not sure about the t1000-esque tool tricks I had in mind though


----------



## Samnell

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> My mistake with the number of mutants, I guess that's what I get for reading summaries on wikipedia   I think Toki tried to make a game like that in the Legacy universe, the early years of the comet, but I recall it stopping somewhere in teh first issue for one reason or another.




Elites: Year One. Toki closed down the same time Legacy did because at the time he didn't have as much time to run games as he'd rather. I played a graduate student from Oxford who's plans to finish his dissertation on early medieval charters were complicated by a powers-granting close encounter with a Tesla coil.

It was a neat idea, being the first among the powered people on the planet. This dependent clause brought to you by the letter P.


----------



## Mimic

I low level game sounds like fun. Count me in if you will have me.


----------



## Agamon

Cool, I'd be up for that, Sollir.  I'm also going to be starting a game up.  I wouldn't have minded continuing my old Daedalus game, but I centered the game around my original players' PCs, and continuing that game is pretty much not possible at this point.

So with that out, I've been weighing my options.  I knew with M&M I'd probably be able to line up a pretty good core of players  but I didn't have any idea what kind of game to run.

But if you're going the MnM route, Sollir, then I'll likely go to my other plan, which may or may not interest some of you, but I'm letting people here know first before I open it up generally, because you are all excellent players that I would be pleased to have in my game.

Anyway, it's going to be a d20 Modern/Dark*Matter game.  That's all I'll say for now, except it's not going to be a typical D*M game where PCs are part of the Hoffman Institute. And if you're not sure what Dark*Matter is, in a nutshell, it's a contemporary setting where conspiracies, aliens and other strangeness exist (ala X-Files, Alias, Buffy, etc).

Not quite ready to begin just yet, but when I am, I'll let it be known here first.


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Nope, there are exactly 198 mutants.  Thats even the name of a series they are doing, The 198.




Heh, The 198.  Good thing they didn't go with the number 4400.


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anyway, it's going to be a d20 Modern/Dark*Matter game.  That's all I'll say for now, except it's not going to be a typical D*M game where PCs are part of the Hoffman Institute. And if you're not sure what Dark*Matter is, in a nutshell, it's a contemporary setting where conspiracies, aliens and other strangeness exist (ala X-Files, Alias, Buffy, etc).




As jarring as it may be considering my late expressions of disinterest in an occult superhero sort (hence the confusion in my stance as I didn't clearly say it was occupt superheroing that doesn't do it for me) of game, I would be interested in a Dark*Matter game. I'm terrible at figuring out mysteries but I just adore the setting, especially with a non-Hoffman party.


----------



## Hammerhead

I never really liked the Hoffman Institute in D*M. First, they were too much the "good guys" in a conspiracy game. Second, they were really too powerful...if the PCs are dumb enough to get nabbed by the cops in their werewolf hunt, they should pay the price, not just get bailed out by HI.


----------



## Samnell

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> I never really liked the Hoffman Institute in D*M. First, they were too much the "good guys" in a conspiracy game. Second, they were really too powerful...if the PCs are dumb enough to get nabbed by the cops in their werewolf hunt, they should pay the price, not just get bailed out by HI.




My sentiments too. I can see the need for some kind of handy escape valve to protect the PCs from themselves from a design perspective, but the HI always seemed too much like another conspiracy group to pull off the investigators angle very well.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

mighty quiet weekend


----------



## Shalimar

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> mighty quiet weekend




Yeppers


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

I'm thinking about going with that "very few superhumans" in the world idea.  I'm working on more specifics, but so far I'm thinking that its a purposeful transition, with 5 being created first, followed by the second wave of 25 (the PCs being among these) with the game starting with the third wave of 125 on their way in a couple weeks.  I'll probably end up taking 5 or 6 players and follow each of their stories separately, unless a few of them decide to team up.  Already have parts of the first scene panned out and a few NPCs, just trying to think of more background specifics.  It'll most likely be a lower powered supers game at first, with quicker advancement between issues (probably starting around PL 6 or 7 with a base of 5 points earned between issues).  I'll post more information later tonight or tomorrow as it becomes available   To not detrack from this, I'll create a new thread, recruitment will be open but I'd definately favor anyone here who posts a concept because I know y'all are good roleplayers who can post regularly


----------



## Agamon

So when you say the supers are "being created", are they all mutated humans?  Do the powers all come from a single source, like in GL?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Mutated humans, one source pretty much, but besides having a more recent common event in all their lives, PCs can have almost whatever background they like.  Still deciding the specifics on their alteration, though it was purposeful and the PCs would have been volunteers (I use the word 'volunteer' somewhat liberally though).

Edit-I'm inspired partially from very vague knowledge of the concept of technological singularity and the idea of posthumans.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Technological_singularity

I also like the style of the 4,400 and how they follow very different storylines that occasionally intertwine with each other.


----------



## Shalimar

Sounds cool.  I do have a character pretty much thought up, just waiting on some details like what exactly the supers are suppoused to be, and how we should work getting powers into our background.

Mostly the character is a riff on the original robin's history with a single flawed rank of super-speed (to only grant Quickness, Speed, and Improved Init).  She'd be an acrobatic in the vein of Nightwing, but nowhere near so competent, at least at first, once she hits a few more pps she could be up there.  She'd also be pretty heavily equipment based as well, but nothing more high-tech then she'd be able to get at a circus really, mostly a collapseable staff and throwing discs.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Still working out some of the details, but your character would have been relatively normal before being transformed in some type of program.  The program itself would have probably lasted between three and six months, after which you would be set free.  I said 'relatively' normal because they would have picked exceptional people for the program, either physically or mentally strong or simply strong convictions/character.  They would have approached at the most opportune time preferably (up to the player), shown that the results were very much true through a display of power and then give a fairly tempting offer.  The powers granted would be specific to the person, dependent on their personality/traits, etc... (up to the player of course) with an optional genetically engineered defensive option available.  

I need to nail down the specifics but that would be the jist of it, I know that ruins some ideas of background for characters a few have already made (like Samnell's) but I'm sure if those concepts would want to be played they'd only need a little alteration.

Edit-Technology like you're mentioning Shal will be fine, though most forms of supertechnology will not be available.  If you're just wanting a single rank of that and no other super powers Shal, and your concept fits, you don't necessarily need to be one of these crop of superhumans unless you have some super powers that would develope in the future in mind.


----------



## Agamon

Be careful with keeping PCs in seperate storylines for extended periods.  I did an issue of PJD with all 7 PCs all doing their own thing, and while it reads well now, it was nightmarish to run, as I recall.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

I'm game..thought he next week will be..errative for me.. my squadron is redeploying back tot he states... turning in my ADSL modem in 20 minutes as it is..

My concept could work.. though a permanently liguid medium guy (think the T1000) sort of idea might be a bit too radical.

I'll have to think of something else.


----------



## Hammerhead

Sounds cool, I'm interested.

Agamon, was it the entire issue? I thought we just each ended up with our own separate intros, which turned out to be a chaotic mess


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Thanks for the advice Agamon, I'm a bit iffy on how exactly things are going to go and I'll definately take your advice with heavy consideration   Toki seems to do a fine job at it when we all do split up, although he's had many episodes worth of practice.

Kain, Liquid metal guy could possibly work, so long as he's got a personality/motivation beyond his powers   Duplication is probably a no go even if you have enough points however, it seems like a very tricky power to adjudicate.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Well the way I was doing it was that it was all one consciouness and due to his conversion his biomass is a lot different from normal humans. He's a networked being.. I was thinking he'd have to retrain his senses (all his senses are 360 possible) and that when he split off the 'network' went mobil and he was in all of the fragments (ie.. I might have bought up to Dupe 8 for full power stats but he could AT best do 4)

As for personality he would be a techie type. I mean can you see the advantages of being able to ooze into a tight space, morph a hand or finger into a too or use fiber optics to light up a really dark corner. Not to mention he'd be the perfect troubleshooter in a vareity of enviorments.

Got a few different backgrounds thought out. Duplication isn't possible at PL 6 (hell SS and half the immunites would have to go..and I'm not sure he pull off the sensory bits either)


----------



## Shalimar

Ok, I didn't really want the super speed to be the focus of the character, so I dropped it in favor of Regen, which would make it much more likely for her to go with the offer.  Regen 5 to start and then ramping up as PPs permit.  For the moment I'll go with a working name of Makenzie.

Makenzie was part of a family of acrobats and daredevils that travelled with a circus.  There was a mob boss that wanted Makenzie's parents to use their acrobatic talents to pull off a heist for him, they refused since the circus was leaving town to move on to the next stop, and they figured they would be safe.  No such luck, the opening night in the new town there was an accident that left Mackenzie in intensive care and her parent's in the morgue.  It was believed that the talented acrobat would never be able to walk again, let alone regain her previously phenominal range of motion.  Luckily fate stepped in.


----------



## Samnell

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Still working out some of the details, but your character would have been relatively normal before being transformed in some type of program.  The program itself would have probably lasted between three and six months, after which you would be set free.  I said 'relatively' normal because they would have picked exceptional people for the program, either physically or mentally strong or simply strong convictions/character.  They would have approached at the most opportune time preferably (up to the player), shown that the results were very much true through a display of power and then give a fairly tempting offer.  The powers granted would be specific to the person, dependent on their personality/traits, etc... (up to the player of course) with an optional genetically engineered defensive option available.




Was the program a military thing? International? Black Ops? Or something else? Is the program generally secret and superpeople largely unknown, or has word crept out and it's more of an issue of the program demonstrating that it can give you powers instead of demonstrating that powers exist in themselves? What does one generally do during one's six months in the program, at least for the typical subject?

A few capsule concepts. The way I usually go elements of each of these would end up in the final product here and there, but one or two would dominate. These all of course would stand for revision when we've got a clearer fix on the nature of the program that grants powers.

Superdude #1) Nanites! The character's body was infiltrated with nanites which have coopted his bodily functions and largely turned him into a kind of living robot. Powers would be focused around the interface and control of machines and electronics. The nanites weren't intended to work this way. Rather he developed the control over them after exposure. Sort of a mutant/tech hybrid. Might be too high tech for the setting, though.

Superdude #1.5) A slight variant of this would be dropping the nanites but keeping the powers similar. Electricity control with machine and computer operation, but the source is more the result of being dunked in an entertainingly-named chemical that should have killed him. Instead the mutation took over and radically changed his body to incorporate the stuff into him.  

In either case, the character would be more of an intellectual bent, likely a scientist of some sort. Variant 1.5 would probably be pretty reconciled to and fascinated by his powers, the other would probably be less thrilled but not a total angstburger. They both know they're something quite a bit posthuman, the question being whether it's something they embrace and eagerly pursue, or something that makes them fearful with its uncertain future.

Superdude #2) An unwilling experiment. The powers don't necessarily bother him at all. He might even be quite fond of them. But on the principle of the thing he's not so enamored of being abducted and tinkered with against his will. This is a man of conviction and the principles of the thing matter greatly to him. I'm thinking of using the telekinesis suite with the metals-only limit for a sort of alternative Magneto effect. The character would still be an intellectual, but probably in more of a liberal arts angle. Maybe he's an academic.

Superdude #3) Does he even have powers? A subtle telepath. He doesn't have the saintly restraint you sometimes see in the comics. Rather he views his abilities as a useful tool and tends to rationalize a bit on his subjects never knowing he did anything. He has a noble side deep down, but for a combination of philosophical (really, it's no different than a person with exceptional powers of persuasion and those get elected to office!) and personal (I could stay here all night talking you into something, but Lost is on) reasons his use of powers can run to the unethical. 

Superdude #4) A flame elementalist. No accidents, no mistakes, no coercion, he volunteered. How this works would I guess depend on the nature of the program, but anyway he was a willing participant. Probably a person of limited means before, his powers are a sort of personal affirmation. Yes, I can do something now. He'd probably be actively trying to be a hero and not just live out a quiet, normal life. The mindset about heroing would be a sort of reverse Superman. His alternate identity is the Clark Kent but he's really superfierydude.

Superdude #5) Classically-trained musician. He's brilliant and mercurial, eccentric. He used to be a child prodigy. It's all so damned easy for him that he got bored with it. Think of the dialog from that scene in Good Will Hunting where Matt Damon is popping off to the math professor about how easy this all is and lights his paper on fire. He stopped performing and was on the verge of becoming a recluse when the project came knocking on his door. The idea of being in the very exceptional .0001% of the world's population had an incredible draw for him. It was a chance to relive his glory years when everything was new and the accolades hadn't all blurred together. This could really go with any sort of powers. It could easily be swapped from music for science or something else.

Or, you know, something else that isn't a super-charismatic speedster.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Shal, I think that character fits well with the kind of people I'm thinking this organization would use 

Samnell, I'll do my best to answer those questions very soon, at earliest tomorrow night.  I'm a bit wary with computer control especially when it comes to a superhero and hacking and such in a world that's so technologically dependent.  A) I don't think I could describe any of the scenes with justice and B) when you can do a lot from the comfort of your own home it makes some heroics seem less heroic.  I like 3 and 5 the best (5 probably because I'm familiar with that environment lol), but truthfully all four of those concepts could work out well.

I'll sleep on everything and then post something tomorrow night


----------



## Samnell

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Samnell, I'll do my best to answer those questions very soon, at earliest tomorrow night.  I'm a bit wary with computer control especially when it comes to a superhero and hacking and such in a world that's so technologically dependent.  A) I don't think I could describe any of the scenes with justice and B) when you can do a lot from the comfort of your own home it makes some heroics seem less heroic.




Those are fair points, I agree. These are all concepts and fragments of concepts I've had knocking around for a while, so the fits are bound to be irregular. 



> I like 3 and 5 the best (5 probably because I'm familiar with that environment lol), but truthfully all four of those concepts could work out well.




Truthfully, I know almost completely jack about the musical world. The mercurial, super-talented thing is just an archetype I really like and I find the lives of bright, talented, eccentric people fascinating. I'm not adverse to doing some reading on it for a character or reorienting the focus towards something else.


----------



## Agamon

It was the whole issue, HH, until the very end when Mimic and Tyroc got together.

I have no problems with group splitting.  If there's a medium where it's easy to do, it's this one.  Two, three, even four's not so bad.  But the thought of GMing each character in their own storyline with little chance of them coming together anytime soon scares me.


----------



## Shalimar

Now that its over, can you tell us what exactly was going on with that guy going around telling all of us not to join?


----------



## KaintheSeeker

heh.. found a $12 slots card in my room while packing up. I took it over to the sports bar to cash it in.. the ATMs were broke.. so I popped it in and figured I'd burn it off since I'm flying home in the AM


5 spins @ 20 segments/10 credits a segment I'm SEVEN HUNDRED ahead.

Needless to say when the spinning stopped and the machine stopped beeping I insisted on the manager coming in. 845.25 folks.. that is a nice welcome home prezzie for myself. 

Now.. where is our fearful leader hiding?


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Now that its over, can you tell us what exactly was going on with that guy going around telling all of us not to join?




Hmmm, let's see if I remember...the shapeshifter was a Pantheon spy within the US government.  While Aegis was a legit defense team, it was also a way to keep the majority of the ex-lab rats together.  The research, I think I spelled out, was a way to genetically modify both elites to lose their power, as well as baselines to give them power, sort of the US's own version of the Legacy Virus and No Return.  

Oh, and Kiro wasn't really a clone, he was a displaced Majestic Universe hero with a bit of amnesia (that dimension's version of Kensai).  That why some things were familiar and others really different.  I was going to have someone come looking for him, probably the Majesic version of Order.

What else...?  Winters was a baddie.  She was an elite that could hide the fact that she was one (thus, she couldn't be detected), and her power was a super-charisma/charm ability (that's why Elementor's parent's so easily agreed to let him go).  She was the one on the phone with the bounty hunter that was chasing Minotaur.  The physicals weren't just physicals, of course.


----------



## Aenion

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> heh.. found a $12 slots card in my room while packing up. I took it over to the sports bar to cash it in.. the ATMs were broke.. so I popped it in and figured I'd burn it off since I'm flying home in the AM
> 
> 
> 5 spins @ 20 segments/10 credits a segment I'm SEVEN HUNDRED ahead.
> 
> Needless to say when the spinning stopped and the machine stopped beeping I insisted on the manager coming in. 845.25 folks.. that is a nice welcome home prezzie for myself.




Nice one


----------



## Hammerhead

Agamon said:
			
		

> What else...?  Winters was a baddie.  She was an elite that could hide the fact that she was one (thus, she couldn't be detected), and her power was a super-charisma/charm ability (that's why Elementor's parent's so easily agreed to let him go).  She was the one on the phone with the bounty hunter that was chasing Minotaur.  The physicals weren't just physicals, of course.




Jen never did like her. 

Cool stuff.


----------



## Shalimar

Would it be wrong to say Lupa didn't like anyone but Misha and Aaron?    

Sollir, I have stats and a history worked out for Makenzie if we are going for PL 6, and it shouldn't be too hard to scale her up or down from there.
Jester (AKA Makenzie Wolf) 

The background ends hazily, but it depends on whats going on when we start off.  She would want to go after Tyrone Carter (  ) and his gang as soon as she was healed up but there would probably be a few complications in the way.  What does the program want in exchange for giving her regeneration?  Who would be in charge of her since she is only 17 and is still technically a minor?  Legalities with vigilanteism since if a gang gets beaten up by someone with fancy acrobatics it would definitely point to her.


----------



## Tokiwong

Post forthcoming, playing catch up lol.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I have never been to hooters, not really interested either.  I don't like bulky guys or chesty girls, just not my type.



 I support all displays of boobies.


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Post forthcoming, playing catch up lol.




Sounds cool, can't wait to see what Star says to Kelly.  I wonder what laws the Star androids are based on?  I mean what hard codes are in there?  Presumably to never harm Tommy or allow him to be harmed through inaction.  Probably to obey Tommy over anyone else, but what else?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Didn't get much done today for the game, but I should have some time tomorrow to start an OOC thread with some more info at least.

Shal, Jester looks great although I'm slightly getting worried that 6 PL really isn't that much, but I guess we'll see after looking at some other characters.  I don't have the Mastermind's Manual which is where I'm guessing Improved Acrobatic Trick comes from?  Anyways so as not to clutter this thread I'll get back to you once I start my own thread.


----------



## Tokiwong

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Didn't get much done today for the game, but I should have some time tomorrow to start an OOC thread with some more info at least.
> 
> Shal, Jester looks great although I'm slightly getting worried that 6 PL really isn't that much, but I guess we'll see after looking at some other characters.  I don't have the Mastermind's Manual which is where I'm guessing Improved Acrobatic Trick comes from?  Anyways so as not to clutter this thread I'll get back to you once I start my own thread.



 I always approve of one game spawning another.


----------



## KentArnold

If you've still got the room, I've got a fun little idea.

Essentially, a relatively normal person, but with a large apparent potential for meta-human power. For them, it wasnt so much the power offered, but the money for their family (who needed the cash). They were pressured into it by their family. Unfortunately, it had a rather nasty(but mostly benign) side effect. It created a split personality. Minor changes in powers between the two. One is a front line brick / blaster, the other is more of a stealthy brawler. One is outgoing, the life of the party, and while they'll help people, they wont do so just because, there will always be a reason, even if its because they think the person asking for help looks cute/handsome. The other(the host) is more the sort who cares about everyone, and truly wants to help(but is very much of a wallflower in ways).

Updating for more details.

She was selected for the program, and things went well, until she actually had to use her powers, at which point, something strange happened. She snapped, and an alternate personality developed. The two of them are in many ways different, in fact, they even have subtly different powers.

Sin is good at front line combat, and can hit them at a distance with some kind of a molecular destabilizing energy. She can also use this in direct melee combat, making her a most dangerous opponent to face.

Adriana lacks the control of molecular destabilizing energy that Sin has, but can cloak herself, vanishing from sight, and can remain that way, apparently indefinitely. Outside of her cloaking ability, she appears to have a lessened version of Sin's energy, and can inflict a moderate amount of damage with punches, kicks and the like, but they dont have the raw damaging capacity that Sin's attacks have.

The two of them have a sort of agreement, and somehow, they've managed to cope and handle the stress of training and sharing one body. For now anyway.

In short, Sin can use Corrosion, and hit targets at range. Adriana is limited to being able to vanish(concealment), and can dish out damage(via strike) in direct melee.

Sin is more about raw power, while Adriana is more about proper skill and usage of the power that she has at her disposal.


----------



## Shalimar

Well, you certainly have tons of interest before you even advertise with a thread, you have 7 people expressing interest, that may change with details, but you certainly have players if you want us.  I'd stress that you shouldn't feel pressured to take on more players then you can handle comfortably.  I'm sure that none of us want this to be a chore for you.


----------



## Agamon

Yeah, I was certainly intially interested, but with all the interest just from the players if this game, I'd be happy to be your game's Victim.  In fact, I actually just joined a d20 Modern game that probably just put the kabosh on my own game, at least for now (the GM wants some prolific posting).  So no need for me to be a Greedy Gus.


----------



## Tokiwong

I have no idea what is going on in this thread, but I approve.


----------



## Aenion

How's your warlock getting along?

I went back to levelling my warrior, fury warrior one of the best choices to grind


----------



## Tokiwong

Aenion said:
			
		

> How's your warlock getting along?
> 
> I went back to levelling my warrior, fury warrior one of the best choices to grind



 My Warlock is 40, with two days of rested XP.

I figure I should make close to 45, if not more by this weekend.

I started this guy like last week  I have an Arms based Warrior I level with my girlfriend's Warlock alt, with great gear at 30, he usually two to three shots most mobs


----------



## Aenion

My warlock is stuck at 43, destruction gets slow at that point. I spend too much time drinking and eating between kills... 3 or 4 kills, sit, rince and repeat :/

My fury warrior went from 18-29 in less than 24h, it doesn't two nor three shot anything but damn it kills fast with two blue lvl 25 axes and it has almost 0 downtime


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Hmm.. let's see.. I got Durven (who is currently workingon upgrading few bits of BeastStalkers), my 'lock just made 21 (the succubuss is just so funny.. I laugh everytime I use her) and my pali is creeping up to around 35-36. (enginnering means things don't run and I DO get a ranged attack of sorts)

The new Quest Payoffs have allowed me to rake in a LOT of coin. Durven got his 100% kitty and I sent enough blues/greens to the 'Lock that I got 2 chanter bags full of goodies for 'chanting in the bank in addition to the one I carry with her.  (A ton o' dust/shards )

Rule of thumb.. AH twice...then off to the lock for DE.


So when I figure out my laptops issues with 3d accelleation I'm going to most likely work the lock an pali up.. (unless my guild pulls me into some more raids.. due to my deployment Durven is pretty much 2nd string for raids... about to start researching Ony quests for him)


----------



## Tokiwong

Aenion said:
			
		

> My warlock is stuck at 43, destruction gets slow at that point. I spend too much time drinking and eating between kills... 3 or 4 kills, sit, rince and repeat :/
> 
> My fury warrior went from 18-29 in less than 24h, it doesn't two nor three shot anything but damn it kills fast with two blue lvl 25 axes and it has almost 0 downtime



 Warlock drain tanking is best leveling build, I never need rest when I Dark Pact...


----------



## Aenion

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Warlock drain tanking is best leveling build, I never need rest when I Dark Pact...




I know, but I like putting things on fire  Destruction is great for pvp.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Sorry all, I was very busy again yesterday and didn't get much work done, no guarantees on tonight but I am thinking about the specifics of the game still 

And I have to say that Kelly is suicidal


----------



## Shalimar

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> And I have to say that Kelly is suicidal




Only on Wednesdays, but yea, at this point she is convinced everyone she loves is dead, and that her mom is as good as dead with Neuro controlling her.  She is in so much pain physical and emotional, that she just wants it all to stop and bringing Neuro with her is just gravy.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Thing is.. she would know that Neuro isn't limited to just her mother's mind. IE>. she'd not be able to kill him.


----------



## Shalimar

She isn't thinking too clearly.  She saw him so she lashed out.


----------



## Agamon

Also, Neuro used to contorl her, too...but yeah, I doubt she's thinking too logically at the moment.


----------



## Shalimar

Kelly blames herself for everything thats happened, right or wrong, she is convinced its her fault that Neuro killed her father and Tommy, and its her fault he is possessing her mother.  She knows she can't get him out of her mom since when she tried to get him out of her he just got so much stronger.  And finally, yes, she has a deathwish.


----------



## Mimic

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Sorry all, I was very busy again yesterday and didn't get much work done, no guarantees on tonight but I am thinking about the specifics of the game still




If you still looking for players I was considering someone with the morph power or mimic. I had forgotten how much fun Miguel was to play.


----------



## Tokiwong

Ryan and Bishop sitting in a tree f-i-g-h-t-i-n-g!


----------



## Shalimar




----------



## Tokiwong

I got nothing.


----------



## Samnell

So Evil Yoshi absconded with Cassie right in front of poor Mark? Or am I misunderstanding...


----------



## Tokiwong

Samnell said:
			
		

> So Evil Yoshi absconded with Cassie right in front of poor Mark? Or am I misunderstanding...



 Yes.

Hence the HP


----------



## KaintheSeeker

That totally blew


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> That totally blew



 You do have 2 HP now


----------



## Shalimar

Kelly should probably be unconscious again, which actually makes Legion's speech even creepier if you think about it.  DC 10 Fort save to stabilize again.  Normally Kelly wouldn't awaken for at least a minute,  and depending on her fort saves never.  Then again Neuro has access to Luck control so he could probably do whatever he wanted to her condition.


----------



## Tokiwong

I think Legion is creepy regardless.


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I think Legion is creepy regardless.




His base-line level of creepyness goes without saying, now its just degrees of creepy.

So...should I assume Kelly is awake and able to talk or is she unconscious and I should just wait so I don't get ahead?


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> His base-line level of creepyness goes without saying, now its just degrees of creepy.
> 
> So...should I assume Kelly is awake and able to talk or is she unconscious and I should just wait so I don't get ahead?



 Talk


----------



## Mimic

Legion is the ultimate stalker... you never know where/who he is.


----------



## Hammerhead

And he's going to be tough to finish off permanently. Victim has a similar psychic bodysnatcher guy in his D&D game. He's a little more sane, and tends to play things a little more subtlely though. Killing either one will be good practice for the other though 

I really sorry for Cassandra though. Kelly's problems are basically a result of her own bad decisions.  Her grudge match with Demon Yoshi got interrupted, now she's forced to chat with the evil demon queen herself. And however much she'd like to hurt the Red Witch, good sense screams that attacking solo while in her lair and surrounded by minions is a losing plan.


----------



## Mimic

The fact that he is insane makes him even scarier. You can understand why a sane person does what they do, you can figure out their methods, reason with them. But if they are insane all bets are off.


----------



## Samnell

> The fact that he is insane makes him even scarier. You can understand why a sane person does what they do, you can figure out their methods, reason with them. But if they are insane all bets are off.




I think my players say that about me behind my back sometimes. I took one on as an assistant DM once and he told me later that he was more afraid of my games after, having seen how my mind works. Sadly, he's yet to go off the deep end and start eating bugs and worshipping cephalopods...but I'm working on it.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Yeah, we haven't even started recruiting even so there's spots open.  I'll probably end up taking 5 or 6 players, although Shalimar's character is basically in.  Going to start an OOC thread soon


----------



## Samnell

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Yeah, we haven't even started recruiting even so there's spots open.  I'll probably end up taking 5 or 6 players, although Shalimar's character is basically in.  Going to start an OOC thread soon




Be sure to give us a link here. I usually come direct from my subscriptions page and never see the forum index, but I'm definitely interested.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Will do.  I've been so busy today but I'm going to sit down and hammer out the basics now, afterwards I'll post a link.


----------



## Tokiwong

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Will do.  I've been so busy today but I'm going to sit down and hammer out the basics now, afterwards I'll post a link.



 Good luck, and god speed I shall pop in and look in on it from time to time.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Thanks Tokiwong!

I'll post Charlotte's action after Samnell posts what Mark's going to do, Mark's generally good at handling multiples so I'm not sure if he needs any assistance at all 

Edit-I'm afraid I'm going to be knocked out before I finish this OOC thread, I'll try posting again tomorrow, sorry for the delays everyone


----------



## Aenion

And Karen continues her trend in initiative... At least I get my 1s there and not on any rolls that really matter


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> You do have 2 HP now




Can't do the happy dance on Flashfire's corpse. 

And even after the revamp her ranged attacks blow, She still can't do damge.


----------



## Shalimar

Cassie can do damage, just have to feint hhim to get rid of his defense and any ranks of defensive roll he might have.  Speedsters aren't known for their toughness really.


----------



## Tokiwong

Flashfire is a hyrbid speedster blaster


----------



## KentArnold

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Flashfire is a hyrbid speedster blaster




Blasters, without their defenses, are about as tough as Speedsters are. Namely, not very. The key in both cases of course, catch them off guard.


----------



## Tokiwong

KentArnold said:
			
		

> Blasters, without their defenses, are about as tough as Speedsters are. Namely, not very. The key in both cases of course, catch them off guard.



 I rarely play by the  "normal" rules of comic book convention.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Linkage to the thread:
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=164881


----------



## Shalimar

Posted Makenzie in the thread.


----------



## Hammerhead

Too darn late. Will post character for Sollir's game tomorrow. I hope spots aren't filled on a first come, first serve basis.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

They're not HH <3


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Btw Tokiwong, if you want to play in a M&M game yourself I'd be more than happy to create an extra spot for you in my game anytime you want


----------



## Tokiwong

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Btw Tokiwong, if you want to play in a M&M game yourself I'd be more than happy to create an extra spot for you in my game anytime you want



 Why thank you.

Post will be forthcoming, when I get to work


----------



## Tokiwong

Aenion said:
			
		

> I know, but I like putting things on fire  Destruction is great for pvp.



BTW my Warlock is 46 now, halfway to 47


----------



## KaintheSeeker

That explains why we got nothing this weekend.


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> That explains why we got nothing this weekend.



 It will be worse this coming weekend, I will be out of town.


----------



## Agamon

I'm out of town the 19th to 24th on business, but I should still have internet for my laptop at my hotel.


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> I'm out of town the 19th to 24th on business, but I should still have internet for my laptop at my hotel.



 I will have internet access as well, while out of town, but busy >< people like to do stuff together when on vacation.


----------



## Aenion

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> BTW my Warlock is 46 now, halfway to 47




Grats 

My warrior is halfway to 37 now and I'm halfway to my mount money (if I can stop spending my gold on pretty blue weapons  ).


----------



## Tokiwong

Aenion said:
			
		

> Grats
> 
> My warrior is halfway to 37 now and I'm halfway to my mount money (if I can stop spending my gold on pretty blue weapons  ).



 Working on the post now too.

I bought my buddy his mount, yesterday.


----------



## Aenion

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I bought my buddy his mount, yesterday.




I can't seem to resist the shinies 

I think I spent over 100g on equipment for this character already...


----------



## Tokiwong

Aenion said:
			
		

> I can't seem to resist the shinies
> 
> I think I spent over 100g on equipment for this character already...



 I have been minimalist, since I am not worried about gear till 60


----------



## Aenion

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I have been minimalist, since I am not worried about gear till 60




Warrior really needs good gear though...

I'm gonna have to start looking for a guild so I can take part in the endgame stuff.


----------



## Tokiwong

Aenion said:
			
		

> Warrior really needs good gear though...
> 
> I'm gonna have to start looking for a guild so I can take part in the endgame stuff.



 Yeah Endgame is World of Wacraft part 2 basically, my guild already has two pieces of the Tier 1 set aside for my warlock


----------



## Aenion

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Yeah Endgame is World of Wacraft part 2 basically, my guild already has two pieces of the Tier 1 set aside for my warlock




That's where leaving my guild and deleting my characters comes back to bite me in the behind 

But I'll get there, been doing quite nicely so far. Currently looking into joining one of the orc guilds on the server (playing on an RP-PVP server).


----------



## Tokiwong

Aenion said:
			
		

> That's where leaving my guild and deleting my characters comes back to bite me in the behind
> 
> But I'll get there, been doing quite nicely so far. Currently looking into joining one of the orc guilds on the server (playing on an RP-PVP server).



 As long as its PVP I respect you.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> As long as its PVP I respect you.





So you don't respect me.. POUT.. the ugly truth comes out now. 

crawls off to pout in  a corner


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> So you don't respect me.. POUT.. the ugly truth comes out now.
> 
> crawls off to pout in  a corner



 LOL, its not that, its just that on PVE I can make 60 in like 2 weeks, easy... there is no danger involved... the war in wacraft seems so fake...

PvP keeps things interesting, plus jumping alliance is a guilty pleasure I have.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> LOL, its not that, its just that on PVE I can make 60 in like 2 weeks, easy... there is no danger involved... the war in wacraft seems so fake...
> 
> PvP keeps things interesting, plus jumping alliance is a guilty pleasure I have.





Gee I just don't like the whole PVP scheme.. (hold over from UO when I got gang-ganked for like 2 hours while my guildies sat in the next room) and I play PvP on raids/bg all the time.


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Gee I just don't like the whole PVP scheme.. (hold over from UO when I got gang-ganked for like 2 hours while my guildies sat in the next room) and I play PvP on raids/bg all the time.



 World PvP owns BGs any day... just needs to have objectives... and yeah getting ganked sucks no matter what... but the satisfaction of revenge is always sweet  besides some days I just like killing lowbies to teach them that life sucks.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> World PvP owns BGs any day... just needs to have objectives... and yeah getting ganked sucks no matter what... but the satisfaction of revenge is always sweet  besides some days I just like killing lowbies to teach them that life sucks.




And that is whyu I hate PvP. The incident in question was 1 master (me.. Master Swordman) vs 5 Multi-Grandmasters. I lost 4 ranks in sword that day and every other skill I had dropped to Novice.

Where was the challenge in that?


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> And that is whyu I hate PvP. The incident in question was 1 master (me.. Master Swordman) vs 5 Multi-Grandmasters. I lost 4 ranks in sword that day and every other skill I had dropped to Novice.
> 
> Where was the challenge in that?



 I have been demolished by 60's over and over while leveling... no challenge but it just fuels my hatred for later.

I have nothing against any server, I have a Paladin on a PvE server, its just weird, having leveled to 60 on a PvP server not to be paranoid and jump people.  Life sucks... and I love it.

I hope Cassie is enjoying her face to face with the devil herself.


----------



## Aenion

We started out on PvE with our guild, one of the reasons I'm glad I got rid of it all. Some of my RL friends are still having fun there but most moved on to various pvp realms. Levelling in WoW is just so easy that occassional gank is almost welcomed to break up the grind 

But I'm a big carebear though, I don't usually gank. Anything gray I let be unless it attacks me. If an alliance pinkskin is at the same grinding spot, I'll share it with him. I figure killing him will only result in him coming back for revenge anyway. Unless he attacks me, then I show him why I've spent 100+ gold on gear and hope he learned his lesson


----------



## Tokiwong

Aenion said:
			
		

> Levelling in WoW is just so easy that occassional gank is almost welcomed to break up the grind



Quoted for truth


----------



## Tokiwong

post forthcoming


----------



## KaintheSeeker

PvP is okay.. but I got this knack for getting gang-ganked.. and there is no fun in getting beat on me 4 or 5 (usually better armed and leveled) on me. Not what I call a fair fight.. Now in azone.. I got no problems going 1 or 2 on 1. (do it all the time in BGs.. granted I despise 5 rogues gang stunning me.. but then I know folks hate my PvP pet.. so I don't usually complain.


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> PvP is okay.. but I got this knack for getting gang-ganked.. and there is no fun in getting beat on me 4 or 5 (usually better armed and leveled) on me. Not what I call a fair fight.. Now in azone.. I got no problems going 1 or 2 on 1. (do it all the time in BGs.. granted I despise 5 rogues gang stunning me.. but then I know folks hate my PvP pet.. so I don't usually complain.



 I just hate hunters period.


----------



## Tokiwong

Cyber apes and metallic dogs... sometimes I think I have too much fun.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I just hate hunters period.





Gee you know how to make me feel loved all around Toki


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Nah, when we go "Lion and Tigers and Bears, Oh my!" I'll be scared


----------



## Agamon

D'oh.  You'd think after casting her Flight spell, I'd have mentioned something about Anika flying.  *slaps forehead*  My bad, I accept the results.


----------



## Mimic

Speaking of flying would Gilden fall or just float there?


----------



## Tokiwong

Mimic said:
			
		

> Speaking of flying would Gilden fall or just float there?



 Fall, I suppose, sicne he can't do any actions and you need a free action to maintain flight I beleive.

Also a post before I go out of town will be forthcoming when I finish cleaning up around here


----------



## KentArnold

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Fall, I suppose, sicne he can't do any actions and you need a free action to maintain flight I beleive.
> 
> Also a post before I go out of town will be forthcoming when I finish cleaning up around here




How long will you be gone? And when will you be going?


----------



## Shalimar

So, is Timmy hot for teacher?


----------



## KentArnold

Shalimar said:
			
		

> So, is Timmy hot for teacher?




She's pretty, he's young, and he finds her attractive. Need we say more than that? Of course, there is the issue of his _futile_ relationship with Jean. He also considers both Jean and Jun Min off limits, for drastically different reasons.

Jun Min is a teacher, so is off limits. She's also probably old enough to be his mother.

Jean is an older friend, who lives in a different social world than what he lives in, and is also, thus off limits. The age difference is only like about five years, but from his mind ... different worlds.


----------



## Tokiwong

KentArnold said:
			
		

> She's pretty, he's young, and he finds her attractive. Need we say more than that? Of course, there is the issue of his _futile_ relationship with Jean. He also considers both Jean and Jun Min off limits, for drastically different reasons.
> 
> Jun Min is a teacher, so is off limits. She's also probably old enough to be his mother.
> 
> Jean is an older friend, who lives in a different social world than what he lives in, and is also, thus off limits. The age difference is only like about five years, but from his mind ... different worlds.



 Jun mIn is like 22 or 23, she is early twenties.

I will be gone from the 16th through the 19th...


----------



## KentArnold

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Jun mIn is like 22 or 23, she is early twenties.
> 
> I will be gone from the 16th through the 19th...




Thought she was older.

Man, you're really trying to tempt Timothy, arent you, Toki?

I mean, on one hand, we've got Jean, a world away, for all intents and purposes, practically a childhood friend, and around three to five years older. He's got a childhood crush on her, and knows her quite well.

And on the other hand, we've got Jun Min, sexy, pretty, kind, and to a degree available, close at hand. Save for that simple issue of the fact she's a teacher and he's a student. And no real major age barrier between them(five - six years isnt a major age difference).


----------



## Shalimar

She can also read any attraction he has for her too, and since she has already read his mind most likely already has read his attraction.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> She can also read any attraction he has for her too, and since she has already read his mind most likely already has read his attraction.



 Jun Min is a fun living person 

And yeah she already knows who thinks she is hot and all that, why else does she wear those cute little work out outfits


----------



## Tokiwong

Have a great weekend guys, I may be on here, maybe not, either way, I will be back home Tuesday!


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Jun Min is a fun living person
> 
> And yeah she already knows who thinks she is hot and all that, why else does she wear those cute little work out outfits




She rocks.  I wish I had teachers like that.  I do wonder who she was actually into that time that Aris called her on it.  I was thinking either Mark or Paragon.


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Have a great weekend guys, I may be on here, maybe not, either way, I will be back home Tuesday!




Later man.  Have fun!


----------



## Aenion

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Have a great weekend guys, I may be on here, maybe not, either way, I will be back home Tuesday!




Have a nice weekend Toki


----------



## Shalimar

I don't think you'll hoodwink Jun Min, telepathy and all that, it would probably amuse her.


----------



## KentArnold

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I don't think you'll hoodwink Jun Min, telepathy and all that, it would probably amuse her.




Oh, I'm aware, as a player, that I can't fool her.

But, that doesnt mean that Timothy won't try of course. All he knows is she can read minds, but he doesnt know the details of how it works. IE "it works". So he's hoping by not actively thinking about it, that she won't pick it up.

Ignorance is fun.


----------



## Tokiwong

Hello fellow players I will be home tonight... or something.


----------



## KentArnold

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Hello fellow players I will be home tonight... or something.




Whee!

Got a post up for you in my game as well when you get back.

Timothy can be tormented ... err, talked to! yes, yes, he'll be talked to, by Jun Min, who is no doubt probably enjoying the fact he's trying not to think about her.


----------



## Tokiwong

Be home tonight, my flight got delayed... so yeah.


----------



## Tokiwong

I might try and post something tonight, but probably on the morrow.  I had a good trip... I enjoyed it.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Glad to hear you got back alright..


----------



## Aenion

Welcome back


----------



## Tokiwong

Thanks working on post now!


----------



## Mimic

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Gilden rolls an 18 Fortitude save and a 16 Will save he is still deaf and paralyzed!




I am almost tempted to use my one hero point on a re-roll but somehow I don't think it would change anything.


----------



## Hammerhead

Yay, Legolas is back in the fight!

By the way, wasn't Sparky stunned? Or are those robotic punks immune to stunning?


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Yay, Legolas is back in the fight!
> 
> By the way, wasn't Sparky stunned? Or are those robotic punks immune to stunning?



 LOL eh you guys get an HP for my forgetfullness he was and he recovered GM fiat.  Huzzah.

1 HP for Gilden and Ryan.


----------



## Hammerhead

Bah, we get a Hero Point just for watching an NPC with regeneration get wounded? 

By the way, how's the Warlock coming in WoW? I've pretty much ditched the whole Assassin idea in GW...just too vulnerable. You can get almost as much damage from a Warrior with three times the survivability. By the way, if anyone else plays Guild Wars, look up Karsus Senthal and his guild Snakes On An Airplane (three members! oh yeah!).


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Bah, we get a Hero Point just for watching an NPC with regeneration get wounded?
> 
> By the way, how's the Warlock coming in WoW? I've pretty much ditched the whole Assassin idea in GW...just too vulnerable. You can get almost as much damage from a Warrior with three times the survivability. By the way, if anyone else plays Guild Wars, look up Karsus Senthal and his guild Snakes On An Airplane (three members! oh yeah!).



 Its going fine, level 49 at the moment just have not played much this week... been stressful dealing with "real life", turns out that is more twisted then stuff in this game ><

Never played Guild Wars, but I am looking forward to the Warhammer Online game... and nice guild name lol


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

My apologies for holding up the game guys


----------



## Samnell

*cracks whip*


----------



## Tokiwong

Things should go faster now, I am back to full strength


----------



## KentArnold

I must be flogged, I just did a Magneto routine.

I couldnt resist, but hey, I have to do some fun things as a telekinetic once in awhile. Can't be a gloomy guss all the time.


----------



## Tokiwong

KentArnold said:
			
		

> I must be flogged, I just did a Magneto routine.
> 
> I couldnt resist, but hey, I have to do some fun things as a telekinetic once in awhile. Can't be a gloomy guss all the time.



 You go boy.


----------



## Samnell

KentArnold said:
			
		

> I must be flogged, I just did a Magneto routine.
> 
> I couldnt resist, but hey, I have to do some fun things as a telekinetic once in awhile. Can't be a gloomy guss all the time.




Doing things like making a perpetual motion machine go is why I picked TK over in Sollir's game.


----------



## KentArnold

Samnell said:
			
		

> Doing things like making a perpetual motion machine go is why I picked TK over in Sollir's game.




Of course he's not the sort to do that regularly. I mean, that's just a blatant and rather egotistical way of showing off one's power. But ... I had to do it. Too much fun.


----------



## Samnell

KentArnold said:
			
		

> Of course he's not the sort to do that regularly. I mean, that's just a blatant and rather egotistical way of showing off one's power. But ... I had to do it. Too much fun.




I made up a blatant and rather egotistical PC so I could do that.


----------



## Shalimar

There is something wrong about a teacher bragging to a student like that


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> There is something wrong about a teacher bragging to a student like that



 Oh I agree.


----------



## Hammerhead

She's been possessed too. Great.


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> She's been possessed too. Great.



 I think not.


----------



## Hammerhead

You're just mad I figured things out.


----------



## Hammerhead

Frapped should have an accent mark on it, of course. You know, the highest setting on the blender? I have no clue how to make those little things on the computer, and I blame the French.


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Frapped should have an accent mark on it, of course. You know, the highest setting on the blender? I have no clue how to make those little things on the computer, and I blame the French.



 I didn't even know Frapped was French.


----------



## Hammerhead

I'm not sure it is. But all those funny accent marks, they clearly originate from France. It's a conspiracy.


----------



## Agamon

Frappé, a frozen drink/dessert, is French (from frapper, meaning to chill).  Of course, you Americans have skewed that into frappe (pronouced frap, which is a New England milkshake).

Of course, I read it without the accent and thought it was just a substitute for, well, ed.


----------



## Hammerhead

I've never heard it pronounced "frap." How'd you get the accent marks to appear?


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> Frappé, a frozen drink/dessert, is French (from frapper, meaning to chill).  Of course, you Americans have skewed that into frappe (pronouced frap, which is a New England milkshake).




French nuclear weapons are under the control of an organization called the Force de frappe. If I recall five years' of French correctly, Force de frappe translates to "we'll shove a blender in the face of your country and turn it on high, rendering your vital organs into a fine puree we shall feed to our dogs."

*sigh* I miss Paris.


----------



## Samnell

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> I've never heard it pronounced "frap." How'd you get the accent marks to appear?




I would guess that Canadian keyboards, being built for a bilingual market, have more expansive diacritical capabilities than those built for US consumers. But I may be wrong and it's just common knowledge up in Canada for anglophone Canadians, even if they use keyboards built to the needs of the US market. Quebec could easily be serviced by the same designs sold in the rest of the francophonic world.

EDIT: I've also never heard it pronounced "frap".


----------



## Agamon

Frapper also means 'to strike', that would be the where the nukes come in.  As for the accents, the quickest way to do it is "Win -> r -> charmap" (or "Start -> Run -> charmap" with the mouse).

You guys haven't had a Rhode Island milkshake.  They're a tad different from what you get at DQ.


----------



## Samnell

> Frapper also means 'to strike', that would be the where the nukes come in.




Yes, but that's much more logical and less fun.


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:
			
		

> I would guess that Canadian keyboards, being built for a bilingual market, have more expansive diacritical capabilities than those built for US consumers. But I may be wrong and it's just common knowledge up in Canada for anglophone Canadians, even if they use keyboards built to the needs of the US market. Quebec could easily be serviced by the same designs sold in the rest of the francophonic world.




No, there are no bilingual keyboards that I'm aware of.  And I'm not sure if the charmap command is well known up here or not, as it's a trick I've found I've had to teach a lot.  I learned it a while back when my old roommate's wife, Dené, insisted her name be spelled with an 'é'.


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:
			
		

> Yes, but that's much more logical and less fun.




Yeah, I like your translation better.


----------



## Samnell

I séé now. 

Seriously, I've done charmap myself before. It's just a pain in the butt to scroll through looking for what you want. Drives me up the wall on the rare occasion I have a need to type my waning French.


----------



## Shalimar

Very prolific tonight


----------



## Agamon

There are keyboard hotkey codes for each charcter, too.  I have trouble remembering even a couple of them, though.


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Very prolific tonight




Tell me about it.  I'm glad I decided to check in tonight.


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> Tell me about it.  I'm glad I decided to check in tonight.



 Good times.


----------



## Aenion

Agamon said:
			
		

> No, there are no bilingual keyboards that I'm aware of.  And I'm not sure if the charmap command is well known up here or not, as it's a trick I've found I've had to teach a lot.  I learned it a while back when my old roommate's wife, Dené, insisted her name be spelled with an 'é'.




There are, the French and Belgians use AZERTY keyboards, which has all the irritating accents within reach. éèçà ôà ...

I blame the French for not being able to type whenever I go abroad


----------



## Agamon

Aenion said:
			
		

> There are, the French and Belgians use AZERTY keyboards, which has all the irritating accents within reach. éèçà ôà ...
> 
> I blame the French for not being able to type whenever I go abroad




Ah, then those keyboards likely exist in Québec, though I've never seen one.  I have seen some pretty wacky gamer keyboards, though.


----------



## KentArnold

Shalimar said:
			
		

> There is something wrong about a teacher bragging to a student like that




I would most certainly agree. Were he an adult I think I'd be worried more.


----------



## Samnell

Aenion said:
			
		

> There are, the French and Belgians use AZERTY keyboards, which has all the irritating accents within reach. éèçà ôà ...
> 
> I blame the French for not being able to type whenever I go abroad




Blasted Walloons.


----------



## Tokiwong

Yes I am turning things on their head.


----------



## Tokiwong

Get the Sparky scene resolved tonight, and Sollir I will consider your HP usage.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Oh, its cool if it doesn't work (it would kind of be unfair on poor Legion if we all ganged up on him), Charlotte's just not the type to give up without trying something


----------



## Tokiwong

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Oh, its cool if it doesn't work (it would kind of be unfair on poor Legion if we all ganged up on him), Charlotte's just not the type to give up without trying something



 Actually it would be bad times for you, Legion could not care less about Kismet's body


----------



## Hammerhead

I'm sure that the "Portal Team" will have their own distraction. 

But man, poor Ryan. Even Charlotte, one of the few people who actually respects him, doesn't think that he'll be able to bring someone back alive. I'd be more worried about Ryan using Bishop as cannon fodder, or trying to find some way to leave him behind while the city blows up. Heh. I do need to come up with a plan for that .


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

*nods* I was aware of that when typing it.  Ryan hasn't gotten a great track record with the non-lethalities, but Charlotte will be very happy if he proved her wrong.  She's rather stressed herself, worrying about Shao-Lin, Overseer, Cassie, and up until recently, Kelly, practically all of her close friends at the institute, so she should probably get some slack...or not


----------



## Aenion

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> I'm sure that the "Portal Team" will have their own distraction.
> 
> But man, poor Ryan. Even Charlotte, one of the few people who actually respects him, doesn't think that he'll be able to bring someone back alive.




Karen isn't worried about Ryan being able to bring Kismet back alive, if Tommy's device works...



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> I'd be more worried about Ryan using Bishop as cannon fodder, or trying to find some way to leave him behind while the city blows up. Heh. I do need to come up with a plan for that .




Now that is currently worrying Karen a lot, but she thinks she can't get there in time to do anything about it.


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> I'm sure that the "Portal Team" will have their own distraction.
> 
> But man, poor Ryan. Even Charlotte, one of the few people who actually respects him, doesn't think that he'll be able to bring someone back alive. I'd be more worried about Ryan using Bishop as cannon fodder, or trying to find some way to leave him behind while the city blows up. Heh. I do need to come up with a plan for that .



 Ryan is always the humanitarian.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Poor Ryan?  Charlotte in a one liner is the "creepy spider-mass elite"   Thanks Toki, I got a laugh out of that one


----------



## Tokiwong

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Poor Ryan?  Charlotte in a one liner is the "creepy spider-mass elite"   Thanks Toki, I got a laugh out of that one



 I do what I can.


----------



## KentArnold

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Oh, its cool if it doesn't work (it would kind of be unfair on poor Legion if we all ganged up on him), Charlotte's just not the type to give up without trying something




Unfair to gang up on poor Legion?

Isnt that sorta like saying its unfair to gang up on say Honor? Or drop a small building or five on Strength to slow him down long enough to evacuate the squishies.


----------



## Shalimar

Does anyone feel like Cassie and Kelly are less safe in Paragon's hands then in Tommy's?


----------



## KentArnold

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Does anyone feel like Cassie and Kelly are less safe in Paragon's hands then in Tommy's?




Tommy may have issues, but at least he's not working for the UN as Paragon obviously does, which has issues on a far larger scale. Small issues vs big issues, I'll take small any day of the week.

I see Paragon as the sort who probably had strong goals, but in time sold himself to the UN to try and achieve those goals. And as a result, has lost sight of said goals.

So, Paragon, unless he's forced to deal with those goals again, supports the UN party line. Which is probably less than friendly for Cassie & Kelly right about now.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Well could it be becauce he's really......







Satan?!


LOL.. just kidding..he's just an OCD control freak honestly


----------



## Shalimar

Well Paragon considers himself above the law, or rather he considers himself to be the law so he freely ignores any laws and does whatever he wants.  He seems like he is setting himself up to be Emperor Paragon the 1st, and thats pretty scary considering the things that he has gone along with ie: Sterilization, No Return, etc.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

I've learned nto to try and anticpate Toki..he likes to throw curve balls too much to predict what is what


----------



## KentArnold

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Well Paragon considers himself above the law, or rather he considers himself to be the law so he freely ignores any laws and does whatever he wants.  He seems like he is setting himself up to be Emperor Paragon the 1st, and thats pretty scary considering the things that he has gone along with ie: Sterilization, No Return, etc.




That or he's about to become the next Hitler and end up finding out what Cassie's knives feel like as she does an impersonation of a quesinart on him.

But yes, Paragon is a dangerous man, and anyone who trusts him is inevitably going to pay a price for it.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Like I said.. Toki likes to come from right field and into the temple..so I don't always act on full appearences.. my characters do..but I don't


----------



## Aenion

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Does anyone feel like Cassie and Kelly are less safe in Paragon's hands then in Tommy's?




*Raises hand*

Any votes who's gonna be our next principal?


----------



## KentArnold

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Like I said.. Toki likes to come from right field and into the temple..so I don't always act on full appearences.. my characters do..but I don't




I think the job of any good GM is to keep you guessing and wondering.

Obviously Paragon is the sort who believes he's above that law, which he is, as he's given a lot of power from the UNJE. Whether he's a potential hitler type, aiming to be the next ruler of the world, or simply a man who has goals and sold his soul to the UNJE to try and accomplish those goals, who knows?

But, one thing is obvious, he's a dangerous man to cross. There is no guessing and wondering about that. He's got personal agendas, which may or may not coincide with that of the UNJE. He's also got a lot of personal temporal power.

All things said and done, he's going to be at the forefront of anything seriously major that comes down. And if he's not, it's probably because he's dead.


----------



## Tokiwong

Paragon just wants to be your friend.


----------



## Samnell

And Mark wants to be Paragon's friend. He can betray the team in 1/2500th of the time Paragon takes!


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Paragon just wants to be your friend.






EEEK!!

Now i"m scared


----------



## Tokiwong

Samnell said:
			
		

> And Mark wants to be Paragon's friend. He can betray the team in 1/2500th of the time Paragon takes!



 I would be more worried about Red Witch myself.


----------



## Tokiwong

KentArnold said:
			
		

> Obviously Paragon is the sort who believes he's above that law, which he is, as he's given a lot of power from the UNJE. Whether he's a potential hitler type, aiming to be the next ruler of the world, or simply a man who has goals and sold his soul to the UNJE to try and accomplish those goals, who knows?
> 
> But, one thing is obvious, he's a dangerous man to cross. There is no guessing and wondering about that. He's got personal agendas, which may or may not coincide with that of the UNJE. He's also got a lot of personal temporal power.
> 
> All things said and done, he's going to be at the forefront of anything seriously major that comes down. And if he's not, it's probably because he's dead.



Paragon is the law, he really can do what he wants, when you are that Charismatic, who is going to stop you?


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I would be more worried about Red Witch myself.




Yeah, Paragon is relatively up-front.  Red Witch is much more manipulative and sneaky.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Agamon said:
			
		

> Yeah, Paragon is relatively up-front.  Red Witch is much more manipulative and sneaky.





He looks up-front. He's ubersmart remember? No doubt he could be as twisted and devious as the Ultimate Xmen's Xavier. (who seems less and less nice guy as the series continues)


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> He looks up-front. He's ubersmart remember? No doubt he could be as twisted and devious as the Ultimate Xmen's Xavier. (who seems less and less nice guy as the series continues)



 He isn't that smart...

*Paragon PL 14:* UNJE Elite Spokesperson; STR 24, DEX 18, CON 20, INT 14, WIS 16, CHA 28; Skills- Diplomacy (12) +21, Bluff (8) +17, Drive (2) +6, Intimidate (8) +17, Knowledge Elite (6) +8, Language (Native English, Spanish, Japanese, French, Italian, German), Perform Acting (3) +12, Sense Motive (8) +11, Profession Police Officer (4) +6; Feats- Attractive 3, Benefit Wealth, Benefit Status, Connected, Dodge Focus 4, Improved Initiative 3, Leadership, Luck 2, Move-by-Action, Power Attack, Takedown Attack; Powers- Protection 12 (Impervious), Super Strength 10 (AP Strike 9, Mighty), Immunities 21 (Critical Hits, Life Support, Mental Effects), Flight 7; Toughness +17 (+12 Impervious), Fortitude +13, Reflex +12, Will +11, +16 Init, +12 Attack, +7 Defense (21 Defense, 13 Flat-Footed)


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> Yeah, Paragon is relatively up-front.  Red Witch is much more manipulative and sneaky.



 Red Witch is a higher PL then Paragon at the current moment.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Yeah.. but that's just his 'publicized' stats. 

You're just rying to put us at ease.. :-D


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Yeah.. but that's just his 'publicized' stats.
> 
> You're just rying to put us at ease.. :-D



 I really am too lazy to do two sets of stats lol 

Those are Paragon as he appears in the 2nd Edition  this version is much better then his 1E stats

But yes he is dangerous...


----------



## Tokiwong

Kain the warp suit commandoes are cloaked, Cassie cannot see them, only Anika for the moment.


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Red Witch is a higher PL then Paragon at the current moment.




Well, there's that...hopefully it doesn't come down to a fight with Paragon, though.... 

So, does Himura have rank over Legacy?  We may have a problem here...


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> Well, there's that...hopefully it doesn't come down to a fight with Paragon, though....
> 
> So, does Himura have rank over Legacy?  We may have a problem here...



 Officially she ranks the same as Mark or Anika, but being she has Paragon's backing, its highly probably she can pull rank and get away with it.  But they do have an obligation to uphold the commands of the UNJE.


----------



## Tokiwong

I have been looking forward to this scene


----------



## Agamon

But Paragon gave Himura orders that he didn't (and wouldn't, of course) give Legacy.  Anika's stint in leadership may have been quite short lived.


----------



## Shalimar

Don't you just love the UN?


----------



## Tokiwong

Making the world a better place by any means possible.


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> But Paragon gave Himura orders that he didn't (and wouldn't, of course) give Legacy.  Anika's stint in leadership may have been quite short lived.



 I see something big happening soon...


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Pardon, Charlotte has touch-based blindsight, would she notice the troops around her?


----------



## Tokiwong

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Pardon, Charlotte has touch-based blindsight, would she notice the troops around her?



 like tremor sense, I am not even sure how that works...


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Ah, descriptively I figure she can sense changes in the air around her in shapes-probably not the movement of small objects or such, but I guess game-wise that'd depend on her Notice check.  Perhaps she could get a Notice check vs. their Stealth check?


----------



## Hammerhead

Now everyone starts badmouthing Paragon. Poor guy. What has he ever done? He, and the UN, has to make difficult decisions every day balancing the needs and wants of different power groups while trying to retain and expand their own power and achieve the greater good.


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Now everyone starts badmouthing Paragon. Poor guy. What has he ever done? He, and the UN, has to make difficult decisions every day balancing the needs and wants of different power groups while trying to retain and expand their own power and achieve the greater good.



 I concur, protecting the world from itself is serious business.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

It may seem that Charlotte was right in thinking Ryan might not be able to bring Kismet back alive   We'll see, I guess :\


----------



## Samnell

> You should feel smattered,” Tommy adds nonchalantly.




That's my new favorite malapropism.


----------



## Tokiwong

I have no answers to any of the questions but the scene is taking an interesting direction.


----------



## Hammerhead

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> It may seem that Charlotte was right in thinking Ryan might not be able to bring Kismet back alive   We'll see, I guess :\




If Tina died, all bets are off. Fortunately for Kismet, she's likely alive.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Was so hoping Ryan would be the one who would 'insist' on Cassie coming back. Darn you Toki for changing the whole thread of things.


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Was so hoping Ryan would be the one who would 'insist' on Cassie coming back. Darn you Toki for changing the whole thread of things.



 You do realize Tommy really does not care either way right?

And I didn't do anything, I just went with the flow of the scene.


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> If Tina died, all bets are off. Fortunately for Kismet, she's likely alive.



 Wow Ryan actually cares, I am stunned.


----------



## Aenion

Happy 4th of July to you Americans


----------



## Tokiwong

Aenion said:
			
		

> Happy 4th of July to you Americans



 Thanks, i am working


----------



## Aenion

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Thanks, i am working




/pat


----------



## Tokiwong

Es okay I just listened to music all night and surfed the web.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Quess I got all your time off then.. 4 day weekend, PLUS I get to just go in and come back tomorrow. (Household goodsa arrive)


----------



## Mimic

I for one think that Kelly and Cassie in Paragon's hands is a lot more safer then Tommy. Although Paragon is an ass most of the time at least he is trying to make a better society as a whole, at least in a warped kind of way.

Tommy's best interest is himself and woe to anyone who gets in his way.


----------



## Hammerhead

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Es okay I just listened to music all night and surfed the web.




Aren't night jobs great?


----------



## KentArnold

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Making the world a better place by any means possible.




Making the world a better place is always good, but better for whom?


----------



## Aenion

I hope you don't mind, I'm editing Karen's post. I was very unhappy with what I'd typed there, I blame the lack of sleep due to the extreme heat here the past week.


----------



## Tokiwong

Yes Kiyana is angry


----------



## Hammerhead

You know, I bet if I read out loud everyone's speeches, it would take way longer than five minutes. And I talk pretty fast too. 

KABOOM!


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> You know, I bet if I read out loud everyone's speeches, it would take way longer than five minutes. And I talk pretty fast too.
> 
> KABOOM!



 That's the comics for yah


----------



## KentArnold

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> That's the comics for yah




True, in the comics, everyone who has more than a few pages gets a death scene. That and they're permitted to read a paragraph every round from their manifesto. That's comics.


----------



## Agamon

Hey, even The Bard wrote a nice long solliquay for his dying characters...wait, how did this turn into a death scene...?


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:
			
		

> "Colonel, I hope it doesn't hurt our professional relationship but I'm really sick of seeing you," Mark told her a bit thinly as blood trickled down inside his tights. _Bleeding in tights sucks._




Was Mark speaking figuratively?  Because, (one more time), he _can't_ see her...


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> Was Mark speaking figuratively?  Because, (one more time), he _can't_ see her...




Yeah, it was figurative. He knows she's there, somewhere. That's exactly what I meant. Why would you doubt me? Don't give me that funny look.


----------



## Hammerhead

Samnell said:
			
		

> Yeah, it was figurative. He knows she's there, somewhere. That's exactly what I meant. Why would you doubt me? Don't give me that funny look.




And, in addition, Colonel Himura was the lady with Ryan, Kelly, Cassie, and Charlotte in Hong Kong. I don't think Mark's even met her.


----------



## Samnell

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> And, in addition, Colonel Himura was the lady with Ryan, Kelly, Cassie, and Charlotte in Hong Kong. I don't think Mark's even met her.




Wasn't she in Brazil? Whoops.


----------



## Tokiwong

Samnell said:
			
		

> Wasn't she in Brazil? Whoops.



 That was the crazy Texan


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Isn't that a given? All texans are crazy?


----------



## Hammerhead

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Isn't that a given? All texans are crazy?




Hey! Watch it. NO ONE messes with Texas. 

'Cause they're all crazy down there.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

That's where my little brother is.. down there working for Lockheed.


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> That was the crazy Texan




Hopefully they don't look alike...

Cassie's kind of a 'glass-is-half-empty' person, hey?

Everybody seen Superman Returns yet?  I've seen it a couple times, once in Imax 3D.  Wow, totally awesome.  We are very, very pleased.  Today's PvP says it all


----------



## Tokiwong

Not yet, on my list of movies to see though


----------



## Hammerhead

Saw it. It was okay, but then again, I'm not exactly a Superman fan. Either he's totally unstoppable, or a complete weakling. I'm much more of a Batman fan myself. 

Lex Luthor was cool though.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Yeah it was pretty good.. and she's most likely a realist.


----------



## Hammerhead

Cassie a realist??? Surely you jest.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Cassie a realist??? Surely you jest.




Nah.. no joke.. Cassie doesn't get humor.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Besides what do you think Cassie is going to do when they get back? 

She's gonna try and go walkabout or full SERE


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Besides what do you think Cassie is going to do when they get back?
> 
> She's gonna try and go walkabout or full SERE



 Or just walk out the front door.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Or just walk out the front door.





And go where? Tommy toasted her ride.


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> And go where? Tommy toasted her ride.



 As a GM I am obligated to inform you that Cassie going to America will essentially cut her out of alot of the goings on at the Institute.  But I have no problems with that, just so you know though


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Well I'm sure some folks could persuade her to stay.. she would liek to spend some time with her foster father I'm sure.


----------



## Hammerhead

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> And go where? Tommy toasted her ride.




Go to an airport, catch a plane?


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Go to an airport, catch a plane?





And with what money.. unlike Ryan she doesn't get that much in the way of the big bucks.

Ryan going to say anything to her.. or simply be snarky to her again.


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> And with what money.. unlike Ryan she doesn't get that much in the way of the big bucks.
> 
> Ryan going to say anything to her.. or simply be snarky to her again.



 she has a stipend, all the students do  it wasn't much but considering that she never really had to pay for much before, its probably a considerable amount to at least get a plane ticket

Although the UNJE will pay for her anyways


----------



## Tokiwong

Oh yah the Latin temper...


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Aw.. was hoping Ryan would get in a say first


----------



## Agamon

> She's gonna try and go walkabout or full SERE




Or get punched in the face...


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> Or get punched in the face...



 Yeah very apropo for Tina... she expresses herself with her fist.


----------



## Hammerhead

Very funny and unexpected too. That's what the Legacy team needs...more random, casual violence between its members!


----------



## Samnell

Ryan will love it.

"Ryan, your new girlfriend sucker-punched me for no good reason and I can't regenerate. Heal me!"


----------



## Aenion

Samnell said:
			
		

> Ryan will love it.
> 
> "Ryan, your new girlfriend sucker-punched me for no good reason and I can't regenerate. Heal me!"




Lol


----------



## Tokiwong

Violence always solves everything.


----------



## Aenion

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Violence always solves everything.




I don't agree, but it sure is fun 

I'm glad Karen isn't in that room right now, she'd have to stand up for Ryan at this point...


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

I'm sorry to delay the game some more, but I'm going to be out for most of today and it seems like the next scene w/ Charlotte/Ryan/Anika will take a couple posts.  I'll post as soon as I can late tonight.


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Very funny and unexpected too. That's what the Legacy team needs...more random, casual violence between its members!




As opposed to more random, casual sex.  That's not what it needs...   

No probs Sollir.  Been looking forward to the conversation for a while.  Another day won't hurt.


----------



## KentArnold

Ah, and once again Timothy growls and lashes out at someone.

He seems to waffle a lot, don't he?

Annoying, aint it?

It's rather hard to balance the anger and the depression.


----------



## Aenion

He sure seems to have a knack to antagonize the people who'd care about him


----------



## Agamon

I'm a fairly non-violent person, and I want to cause him great pain, very slowly.  So yeah, a bit annoying.


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> I'm a fairly non-violent person, and I want to cause him great pain, very slowly.  So yeah, a bit annoying.



 How can you get mad at Jun Min... she is almost as nice and sweet as Kiyana


----------



## Hammerhead

Congratulations, Timmy. You managed to piss off Jun Min, perhaps the most compassionate person at the entire Institute. Looks like Timmy will become Ryan's "Mississippi," to quote Annapolis. 

By the way, Sollir, you're a litttle late.


----------



## KentArnold

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Congratulations, Timmy. You managed to piss off Jun Min, perhaps the most compassionate person at the entire Institute. Looks like Timmy will become Ryan's "Mississippi," to quote Annapolis.
> 
> By the way, Sollir, you're a litttle late.




Yeah, I know, frankly, I wanted to be nice to her. After all, so far she's one of the few people who havent

A) messed with his head
B) threatened him with violence
C) insulted him several times in a span of sentences
D) flat out ignored him

He's waffling, part of him does want to be protected, but ... considering years of abuse, the signs of anyone trying to get too close that can fall into a 'parental' role is going to force him to try and get away from them.

I hated writing that post, but its the way he is. He'll come around, eventually, but he's got a long road before he gets there.


----------



## Hammerhead

We hates the info dump! We hates it!


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Ryan colorign his view much?


----------



## Agamon

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Ryan colorign his view much?




Ryan be biased?  That'd never happen...


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Well Ryan currently gets kudos from Charlotte for bringing back Kelly's mom alive, she's not going to bother much with the interpretation so much as glean from it all the facts she can.


----------



## Hammerhead

Ryan's bias is generally pretty easy to spot.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan's bias is generally pretty easy to spot.





Just suprised that's all. I mean Cassie finally lets loose and she's all passive agressive. And let's be honest. Ryan never had ause for her. (till she turned out to be able to save his life.)

Still wish they had a actual fight.


----------



## Hammerhead

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Just suprised that's all. I mean Cassie finally lets loose and she's all passive agressive. And let's be honest. Ryan never had ause for her. (till she turned out to be able to save his life.)




It was more of a reference to her treatment of the UN and Tina than himself. It would have been especially true had Ryan witnessed her conversation to the Legacy team and Colonel Himura. 

Ryan still doesn't have a use for Cassie...yet. She has yet to reveal any kind of special quality that will help destroy the Overseer, after all. But despite his dislike for her, he would still embark on a rescue mission were she in danger irregardless of her usefulness (much like Kelly, except that Cassandra has yet to actually prove a detriment in a fight). 



			
				KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Still wish they had a actual fight.




That eager to lose?


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Verbal throwdown.


----------



## Hammerhead

Oh. Killjoy.

Don't worry, you may yet get your opportunity.


----------



## Samnell

> "Great," Mark smiled. "You had me worried back there..."




Forget about Mark, Toki?


----------



## Hammerhead

Who?


----------



## Samnell

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Who?




I don't know. Some chick in a swimsuit.


----------



## Tokiwong

Samnell said:
			
		

> Forget about Mark, Toki?



do'oh I will get one up for Mark


----------



## Hammerhead

Am I to assume that Charlotte and Ryan are in the dimensional hideout as well?


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Am I to assume that Charlotte and Ryan are in the dimensional hideout as well?



 I don't think so... from what I gathered Anika wanted to be alone.


----------



## Tokiwong

Actually yeah I gues they are all there, my apologies


----------



## Shalimar

Kelly too


----------



## Agamon

She relented to let them stay, as long as they stayed quiet (especially Ryan, Mr. Loves-to-Say-the-Wrong-Thing).  She just went and got Sami and brought him back, leaving Char and Ryan there.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly too



 I never forget about Kelly


----------



## Agamon

Agamon said:
			
		

> She relented to let them stay, as long as they stayed quiet (especially Ryan, Mr. Loves-to-Say-the-Wrong-Thing).  She just went and got Sami and brought him back, leaving Char and Ryan there.




Um...okay, they can talk again...


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> Um...okay, they can talk again...



 Ryan is never good at talking.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Like I said.. Cassie texted an ivite to everyone but Ryan/Tina in the gang/group to stop by for some food. 

Jambalya, Dirty Rice and Cornbread. (still looking for a desert she'd be able to make quick/easy with the stuff on hand.)


----------



## Aenion

Karen and her cellphone aren't exactly on speaking terms most of the time, she and Kal will show up eventually, once she finds her cellphone or remembers she has one to begin with


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Pout.


----------



## Aenion

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Pout.




Gilden and Aya are there 

Also we could use your attention in the Exalted thread


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Aenion said:
			
		

> Gilden and Aya are there
> 
> Also we could use your attention in the Exalted thread





I'm lost.. and my book is seriously lost.. those of you done Jax way could do me a favor and find the person who borrowed it and went on leave? I got NO idea how to play the character's charms/combat stuff without it`


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> I'm lost.. and my book is seriously lost.. those of you done Jax way could do me a favor and find the person who borrowed it and went on leave? I got NO idea how to play the character's charms/combat stuff without it`



 combat is over, order the pdf file


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> combat is over, order the pdf file





I'm broke till friday. and it's on my wish list.


----------



## Tokiwong

BTW Korean women are hot


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> BTW Korean women are hot




I don't disagree, but I'd expand it to asian women in general.


----------



## Aenion

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I don't disagree, but I'd expand it to asian women in general.




That I support


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I don't disagree, but I'd expand it to asian women in general.



Well yeah, there is that, just that I actually speak Korean so I have an edge with Korean women


----------



## KentArnold

Kain's scaring me, and Timothy, with some theories of hers.

And poor Timothy, what started out as a simple theoretical question has made him quite afraid.


----------



## Mimic

Personally I don't think Chaos is the one that ganked Hope.


----------



## Tokiwong

Mimic said:
			
		

> Personally I don't think Chaos is the one that ganked Hope.



 For some reason, I beleive Mimic!


----------



## KentArnold

Mimic said:
			
		

> Personally I don't think Chaos is the one that ganked Hope.




You're right, Chaos didn't do it, the true villain is ...

Paragon
In an Alternate Reality
With a Trans-Dimensional Spanner


----------



## Agamon

I think it was the Eternal that represents the apsect of...Ninjas!


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon continue your scene, assume Charlotte left


----------



## Shalimar

Which sorta stinks because I liked Sollir's game.  Hmm, need to find a 3rd game to play in I guess.


----------



## Samnell

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Which sorta stinks because I liked Sollir's game.




Me too.


----------



## Tokiwong

yeah, that sucks, I wanted to wait but its taking too long and I want to end this crazy day the teens I have had


----------



## Aenion

KentArnold said:
			
		

> Kain's scaring me, and Timothy, with some theories of hers.
> 
> And poor Timothy, what started out as a simple theoretical question has made him quite afraid.





That's a pretty big bomb Timothy to drop on him or anyone for that matter


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Agamon continue your scene, assume Charlotte left




...I had a feeling you missed my post.


----------



## Hammerhead

Yeah, I'm the one waiting for that slacker


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Ah well seems we'll not have our nice arguement between Ryan and Cassie. :-D


----------



## Agamon

I'm pretty sure next ish picks up the next day, so lots of time for that yet.


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure next ish picks up the next day, so lots of time for that yet.



 that sounds like a good idea


----------



## KentArnold

Agamon said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure next ish picks up the next day, so lots of time for that yet.




Poor Timmy, he's trying to cope with the knowledge that he's now living near, and hanging out with the real world equivalents of people like congressmen, parliament members, presidents, kings and the like. The real movers and shakers of the world.


----------



## Tokiwong

KentArnold said:
			
		

> Poor Timmy, he's trying to cope with the knowledge that he's now living near, and hanging out with the real world equivalents of people like congressmen, parliament members, presidents, kings and the like. The real movers and shakers of the world.



 The teens? Wow I never thought of it that way.


----------



## Mimic

KentArnold said:
			
		

> Poor Timmy, he's trying to cope with the knowledge that he's now living near, and hanging out with the real world equivalents of people like congressmen, parliament members, presidents, kings and the like. The real movers and shakers of the world.




Just wait until he figures out that he is one of those movers and shakers.


----------



## Agamon

KentArnold said:
			
		

> Poor Timmy, he's trying to cope with the knowledge that he's now living near, and hanging out with the real world equivalents of people like congressmen, parliament members, presidents, kings and the like. The real movers and shakers of the world.




Hmmm, I never saw it that way either.  Unless you mean potentially, as Paragon has become quite politically powerful.  Or do you mean in a more metaphysical sense, aka Ryan and Cassie?


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> Hmmm, I never saw it that way either.  Unless you mean potentially, as Paragon has become quite politically powerful.  Or do you mean in a more metaphysical sense, aka Ryan and Cassie?



 I think the Legacy teens and the students are all just screwed up young people, dealing with that man was not meant to know... and psycho body stealing pedophiles.


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I think the Legacy teens and the students are all just screwed up young people, dealing with that man was not meant to know... and psycho body stealing pedophiles.




Okay, that quote just makes me angry.  Can't imagine what Ani would think of it.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

ACtually Cassie only recently went metaphysical.. she's been outspolken politically though


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> Okay, that quote just makes me angry.  Can't imagine what Ani would think of it.



 Haha I asure you I don't mean to insult the teens they have done a great job with the problems presented to them throughout the course of the story


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Haha I asure you I don't mean to insult the teens they have done a great job with the problems presented to them throughout the course of the story




It wasn't the "screwed-up teen" part I had a problem with.  Anika is certainly screwed up, no doubt.


----------



## Agamon

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> ACtually Cassie only recently went metaphysical.. she's been outspolken politically though




There is a difference between being outspoken amd important, however.


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> It wasn't the "screwed-up teen" part I had a problem with.  Anika is certainly screwed up, no doubt.



 Yeah Legion is not a likeable villain in any aspect  blame Shalimar for that one.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Agamon said:
			
		

> There is a difference between being outspoken amd important, however.





Ouch!


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Ouch!



 Admittedly, I have never really explained how popular or not Cassie really is with her rhetoric... and on the whole she is probably popular but not exactly a mover and shaker 

Paragon would be a mover and shaker...

Bishop is a mover and shaker...

Mark and Anika could become movers and shakers...

Tommy is definately one...

There may be others but I am just going off the top of my head


----------



## Agamon

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Ouch!




Well, she writes a blog.  Hardly worthy of wearing a crown, right?  But, like I said, potential...she's on the right path to perhaps becoming a bigtime elite's rights activist...


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Yeah Legion is not a likeable villain in any aspect  blame Shalimar for that one.




Ah, that's where you were going with that...okay.  You need to be less cryptic, y'know.


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> Well, she writes a blog.  Hardly worthy of wearing a crown, right?  But, like I said, potential...she's on the right path to perhaps becoming a bigtime elite's rights activist...



 I can agree with this, in time she could be very influential.


----------



## Aenion

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Flashfire, Toki's clone,




ROFL

Lucky I'm alone in the office right now


----------



## Tokiwong

Aenion said:
			
		

> ROFL
> 
> Lucky I'm alone in the office right now



 Yes this made me laugh too, sadly, Yoshi would be the closest character to my normal everyday persona


----------



## Aenion

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie sighs and recounts the whole vision




Just to check, did Cassie describe the entire vision from beginning to end or just the part with Yoshi?


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Aenion said:
			
		

> Just to check, did Cassie describe the entire vision from beginning to end or just the part with Yoshi?





All of it.


----------



## KentArnold

Mimic said:
			
		

> Just wait until he figures out that he is one of those movers and shakers.




I was referring to things in the metaphorical / metaphysical sense more than a political sense. Politically, only a few of them have the potential to be movers and shakers. Thankfully Timothy isnt really the sort to be a political mover/shaker. Just don't see him as the type personally.


----------



## Tokiwong

The issue is nearly over, all things considered a little less ground covered then I would have liked but... eh... we are getting there!

That was one hell of a day though!


----------



## Agamon

Less ground covered than you'd have liked?  You mean it was supposed to be a *more* eventful day?   

T'was a good ish.  Looking forward to the next one.  Nootch.  (sorry, just finished a View Askew-a-thon)


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> Less ground covered than you'd have liked?  You mean it was supposed to be a *more* eventful day?
> 
> T'was a good ish.  Looking forward to the next one.  Nootch.  (sorry, just finished a View Askew-a-thon)



 I had actually had more planned to happen this issue, but the best laid plans of mice and men...

As it is, this is a good spot to nearly break it off, a few more bits with Kely... leave Anika in suspense about ehr beau... and of course the whole Cassie issue


----------



## Tokiwong

With that being said each character gains 3 PP for this issue  because the end is pretty near as is, and the new issue will be soon, probably like Thursday or Friday


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> With that being said each character gains 3 PP for this issue  because the end is pretty near as is, and the new issue will be soon, probably like Thursday or Friday




Wooo! PP! Will save, here I come!


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "But I wouldn't discount everything he said either. I get the feeling that everyone's favorite Eurotrash terrorist might in fact be your biological father."



That made me laugh


----------



## Shalimar

Methinks Ryan doesn't like Kelly.


----------



## Agamon

Ryan likes Ryan...and maybe Tina.  So Kelly's not alone.


----------



## KentArnold

Sorry, I did miss seeing Aya, sometimes when I have to catch up on two pages of posts, and when there are like eight or so characters involved ...


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> With that being said each character gains 3 PP for this issue  because the end is pretty near as is, and the new issue will be soon, probably like Thursday or Friday




I'll bank 2 of the 3pp, the third will go towards the teleport power that she used as EE.

AP: 39/43pp
Teleport 9 (Flaw:Outdoors only; PFs: Subtle (2), Progression (4) [1.25 tons], Easy; 16pp)
ESP 9 [Visual and Auditory] (Modifier: Quickness 9 [find anything outside in ~1 hour]Flaw:Outdoors only; Subtle (2); 23pp)


----------



## Agamon

Spent my 3 points, still keeping 2 in reserve.  Boosted Magic and Force Field 1 each (yay PL 10!)


----------



## Tokiwong

sounds good


----------



## Aenion

Will bank the 3 points, getting closer to PL 10


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Will wait till I get home and check my book. (gotta think of some Eternalish' sorta stuff to build on.)


----------



## Tokiwong

Welcome back to Gadget’s Corner!  Well the 12th issue has come to a close and what can I say but wow, I didn’t see any of that coming!  Cassie might just be the reincarnation of an Eternal… one that was in love with Overseer… whoa.  But more importantly, did anyone get a good look at that Sanctuary, oh what a paradise with all those toys to play with, it is a shame that it got blown up by Legion.

I really don’t like Legion, he is very creepy.

I know we have not seen the last of him!  I wish it was though, because he is quite the creep.  I hope Anika and Sami stay together, they make such a nice couple; just like Kal and Karen… but I hear they are doing naughty things so shame on them!  The writers keep throwing me out of their secret chambers but I hear that the showdown between Genocide is going to be awesome… but that still leaves the Red Witch, Overseer and any other bad guys he can cough up between now and his aforementioned doomsday!

The Editor tells me, well after I begged him ever so sweetly, that the teens are due for a mild break.  Maybe, well not really.  But the Talent show and Dance should be a fun time for them to let their hair down, and maybe I will even have a date!  I have just the guy in mind, he is tall and handsome, and oh so sweet!  But I am not telling, you will just have to wait and see if he is smart enough to ask me to the dance… but oh my gosh what will I wear!

Going out to a dance may just be more perilous then fighting Legion!  Well as much as I hate to say it, I have to go, stay tuned for the next issue of Gadget’s Totally Awesome Adventures or as you know it, Generation Legacy…

- Gadget


----------



## Samnell

Dear Gadget,

Are we going to see more non-Legacy, "normal" students at the Institute in the future, like Giuseppe and Roland?


----------



## Aenion

Dear Gadget,

Quite the action-packed issue again.  Poor Kelly, it seems she has even less luck than Peter Parker. It's like bad things are attracted to her like fly to honey. Was she a serial killer in a previous life? I agree on Legion, he creeps my out. What's to stop him from taking over Paragon or whoever? I'm very curious how the teens will put a stop to him.

Kal seems to have a good (or is it bad?) influence on Karen, she's really starting to come out of her shell the past few issues.

And Cassie the incarnation of an Eternal? Didn't see that one coming either. Hope, the former lover of Overseer no less... This does shed a different light on a conversation between Chrono and Chaos. Where Chaos mentioned something about Chrono letting one slip through.

Then there's Paragon and Bishop working together, it looks like the world is really coming to an end...

A dance next issue? Let's hope this one doesn't end with too many casualties.

Kind regards


----------



## KentArnold

Dear Gadget,

Things are heating up for everyone.

Legion needs to be double tapped, seriously.

Red Witch, what is her angle in all this?

Who were Honor & Strength really after? Sami, the apparent spy, or Timothy, because Chaos sees something in him that he doesnt see in himself?

Timothy needs a serious emotional wake-up call.

I scarily foresee a fight in the future between Paragon & Bishop due to differing views on how to get things done.

If this keeps up, the idea of getting good grades will be less important that becoming powerful enough to survive the upcoming assault.

OOC: Banking my 3 PP.


----------



## Shalimar

Dear Gadget,

Does Mark Like boys?  Is that why he gave Aya and Sakura the brush off?  What about poor Star?  Can Androids really love?  Do Androids even have genders, besides what they look like on the outside?

What about Sami and Anika, those Strength and Honor guys went right for Sami, is there something deeper?

Oh yea, will Kelly ever get her soul back or will she be hollow for the rest of her life, subject only to bad luck?


----------



## Agamon

Hey Gadget,

Wow, you guys got a lot of info this past issue.  Why do I have a feeling it's all a bunch of lies with a few seeds of truth strewn in for flavor?  I've been reading this too long to think otherwise....

Ryan's doing a good job alienating himself with his 'tude.  So is Timothy, in his own way.  We know who you like  but who in the Institute is annoying you the most right now?

Until Cassie turns into a ditsy blonde, Make Mine Evil!


----------



## Hammerhead

Bought Ryan two points of Luck (a present from his old buddy Fortune) and All Out Attack. He's taking lessons in aggression from Tina. 

Poor Ryan. He didn't even get to stop glowing this issue


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Dear Gadget,
> 
> Does Mark Like boys?  Is that why he gave Aya and Sakura the brush off?  What about poor Star?  Can Androids really love?  Do Androids even have genders, besides what they look like on the outside?
> 
> What about Sami and Anika, those Strength and Honor guys went right for Sami, is there something deeper?
> 
> Oh yea, will Kelly ever get her soul back or will she be hollow for the rest of her life, subject only to bad luck?



Well of course Mark likes boys, he likes everyone girls and boys!  He is the nicest guy, so handsome, and quiet, and he really is a good leader, everyone likes Mark!  Can androids love, I think so, well maybe Star can, and both Star and SARAH identify with female personas.

I am not sure about Sami; he seems like a nice guy though!

Well if the Legacy team holds up their side of the bargain with Red Witch, I suppose they can get her soul back…


			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> Hey Gadget,
> 
> Wow, you guys got a lot of info this past issue. Why do I have a feeling it's all a bunch of lies with a few seeds of truth strewn in for flavor? I've been reading this too long to think otherwise....
> 
> Ryan's doing a good job alienating himself with his 'tude. So is Timothy, in his own way. We know who you like  but who in the Institute is annoying you the most right now?
> 
> Until Cassie turns into a ditsy blonde, Make Mine Evil!



Yes the writers have really outdone themselves, and just between you and me, there is more to come.  I agree there are a lot of lies and truth out there, but which is which?  I am scared to even think of what that could mean…

And yes Ryan is doing a GREAT job as usual of making friends.  If there is any one single student that annoys me, it would be him… everyone else seems fine.  And who told you who I liked, that is a closely guarded secret!


			
				KentArnold said:
			
		

> Dear Gadget,
> 
> Things are heating up for everyone.
> 
> Legion needs to be double tapped, seriously.
> 
> Red Witch, what is her angle in all this?
> 
> Who were Honor & Strength really after? Sami, the apparent spy, or Timothy, because Chaos sees something in him that he doesnt see in himself?
> 
> Timothy needs a serious emotional wake-up call.
> 
> I scarily foresee a fight in the future between Paragon & Bishop due to differing views on how to get things done.
> 
> If this keeps up, the idea of getting good grades will be less important that becoming powerful enough to survive the upcoming assault.



I agree about Legion, he needs to go down in a bad way!  I can’t say for sure what her angle is or who Strength and Honor were after… but I can say that both of them will be back!  

Timothy is just coming out of his shell, given time, he will blossom, I think.

I hope Bishop and Paragon don’t fight, that will be really bad for everyone!  But I agree the future looks bleak either way and the writers won’t give me any assurance that it will get better…


			
				Aenion said:
			
		

> Dear Gadget,
> 
> Quite the action-packed issue again. Poor Kelly, it seems she has even less luck than Peter Parker. It's like bad things are attracted to her like fly to honey. Was she a serial killer in a previous life? I agree on Legion, he creeps my out. What's to stop him from taking over Paragon or whoever? I'm very curious how the teens will put a stop to him.
> 
> Kal seems to have a good (or is it bad?) influence on Karen, she's really starting to come out of her shell the past few issues.
> 
> And Cassie the incarnation of an Eternal? Didn't see that one coming either. Hope, the former lover of Overseer no less... This does shed a different light on a conversation between Chrono and Chaos. Where Chaos mentioned something about Chrono letting one slip through.
> 
> Then there's Paragon and Bishop working together, it looks like the world is really coming to an end...
> 
> A dance next issue? Let's hope this one doesn't end with too many casualties.
> 
> Kind regards



I am not sure if she was a bad person, but she does have terrible luck.  I blame Legion!  Speaking of him I am not sure how we will stop him, but rest assured I am busy thinking up devious ways to handle him!

Well of course Karen is coming out of her shell, Kal is the best guy ever, I love him like a brother; she really is super lucky!

I am not sure what to believe about Cassie, is she from the future; is she a reincarnation… is she something else?  But I do know she is super important, and everyone is going to be gunning for her!  I feel sorry for Cassie… oops the writers are saying I said too much!

I like Paragon he is the nicest guy, better then that bad Bishop!


			
				Samnell said:
			
		

> Dear Gadget,
> 
> Are we going to see more non-Legacy, "normal" students at the Institute in the future, like Giuseppe and Roland?



I am sure we will see more of them soon enough!

- Gadget

Issue #13


----------



## Agamon

Closely guarded secret?  I think I'd like to play poker with Gadget...  

BTW, Ryan doesn't sleep, so he must just wink out sometime during the night.  That would be no cause for alarm, I'm sure.


----------



## Tokiwong

I agree Gadget has a horrible poker face


----------



## Shalimar

Is Kelly suppoused to be going to class?  I mean, I'm not sure if she knows that she is.  Plus the other stuff going on with her as well point to no, but its a weird school, who knows.  I know I'd be non-functional  for a couple of days while I tried to absorb the fact that my dad was dead, and oh by the way my biological father was a terrorist...


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Is Kelly suppoused to be going to class?  I mean, I'm not sure if she knows that she is.  Plus the other stuff going on with her as well point to no, but its a weird school, who knows.  I know I'd be non-functional  for a couple of days while I tried to absorb the fact that my dad was dead, and oh by the way my biological father was a terrorist...



 Kelly is obviously a special case, and probably has a lot of freedom to handle what she needs to handle.


----------



## Mimic

2 points going to skills

Concentration +1 [9/4]
Knowledge (Arcane Lore) + 3 [11/8]
Gather Information +2 [4/2]
Medicine +1 [6/1]
Notice +1 [11/6]

3 points going to Quickness limited to only finding people with ESP.


----------



## Tokiwong

sounds good make sure the sheet is updated as well


----------



## Mimic

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> sounds good make sure the sheet is updated as well




Done


----------



## Agamon

Just a heads up, if you want to see an extraordinarily hilarious movie, go see Clerks II.  Best movie I've seen this year, I think.  Not for the easily offended though...


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> Just a heads up, if you want to see an extraordinarily hilarious movie, go see Clerks II.  Best movie I've seen this year, I think.  Not for the easily offended though...



 The last two movies I saw were Nacho Libre and the Omen.

yeah I don't get out much


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Just saw "My Super-Exgirlfriend" and will see Clerks as soon as my buddy finishes watching the dvd set I gave him.


----------



## Agamon

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Just saw "My Super-Exgirlfriend" and will see Clerks as soon as my buddy finishes watching the dvd set I gave him.




How was that movie?  I'm surprised Smith moved Clerks up a few weeks.  He said it wouldn't be in competition with any other movies this weekend, but I would think My Super Ex-Girlfriend would attract the same sort of crowd.

You can tell Jason Mewes is sober now.  Jay is probably the funniest character in the movie.  Well, maybe aside from Randal, on account of the outrageously stupid things he says/does.  This is the first movie I really want to see a second time in a whole lot of years, if only because I missed so many lines from everyone laughing.


----------



## Tokiwong

In other news I am pretty proud to say that we have a 13th Issue, I am not sure if any PbP games last as long as this one has...


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Agamon said:
			
		

> How was that movie?  I'm surprised Smith moved Clerks up a few weeks.  He said it wouldn't be in competition with any other movies this weekend, but I would think My Super Ex-Girlfriend would attract the same sort of crowd.
> 
> You can tell Jason Mewes is sober now.  Jay is probably the funniest character in the movie.  Well, maybe aside from Randal, on account of the outrageously stupid things he says/does.  This is the first movie I really want to see a second time in a whole lot of years, if only because I missed so many lines from everyone laughing.





It was very funny. I was worried that the trailers took all the good parts. Uma does a good neurotic. I do think however that Clerks II will most likely be funnier.


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> In other news I am pretty proud to say that we have a 13th Issue, I am not sure if any PbP games last as long as this one has...




No kidding.  Kudos to you, Toki, and everyone else, for making this a kick ass game that doesn't want to die.  I think the fact that everyone came back to play after over a year of downtime speaks volumes.  It's good to stop and charge the batteries once in a while though, eh?


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> No kidding.  Kudos to you, Toki, and everyone else, for making this a kick ass game that doesn't want to die.  I think the fact that everyone came back to play after over a year of downtime speaks volumes.  It's good to stop and charge the batteries once in a while though, eh?



 Players make this game great


----------



## Tokiwong

Tina versus Anika, Cat Fight of the century


----------



## Mimic

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Tina versus Anika, Cat Fight of the century




5 dollars on the hot tempered one... oh wait.


----------



## Hammerhead

I wouldn't necessary call it a catfight. It would result in at least the cafeteria being destroyed, and probably escalate into a conflict with multiple participants on each side. And I'm pretty sure that Ryan can take Sami. 

Seriously, this game freaking rocks. What's amazing is that we had everyone back in under forty eight hours after over a year of inactivity.


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> I wouldn't necessary call it a catfight. It would result in at least the cafeteria being destroyed, and probably escalate into a conflict with multiple participants on each side. And I'm pretty sure that Ryan can take Sami.




Not so sure about that.  If Tina started the fight, she'd likely coldcock Anika and it wouldn't much of a fight (at least until Anika woke up).  If Anika started it (and Tina'd have to be damn nasty to get Anika to initiate), I'd get her Telekinisis going and initiate a grapple.  The guys at least would probably just watch that.


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> Not so sure about that.  If Tina started the fight, she'd likely coldcock Anika and it wouldn't much of a fight (at least until Anika woke up).  If Anika started it (and Tina'd have to be damn nasty to get Anika to initiate), I'd get her Telekinisis going and initiate a grapple.  The guys at least would probably just watch that.



No matter who starts it, the boys win


----------



## Shalimar

Toki would it be ok to spend 1 of my 2 banked pp to get me, and theoretically allow anyone who breaks free of Neuro immunity to his powers as the rank 1 immunity power?


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> No matter who starts it, the boys win




Is Anika so annoying that everyone would enjoy watching her get one-punched?  

Maybe for the talent show, Tina and Anika can mud wrestle.


----------



## Aenion

Agamon said:
			
		

> Is Anika so annoying that everyone would enjoy watching her get one-punched?
> 
> Maybe for the talent show, Tina and Anika can mud wrestle.




I think it's more a matter of someone getting one-punched than it's Anika getting hit, though she is the most likely target at the moment.

I don't think Tina's going to hit Karen any time soon after the danger room session


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Toki would it be ok to spend 1 of my 2 banked pp to get me, and theoretically allow anyone who breaks free of Neuro immunity to his powers as the rank 1 immunity power?



 That is allowable, even if her Wisdom sucks.


----------



## Shalimar

Wisdom is pretty much seperate from will saves in 2nd since you can buy them directly.  I like her low wisdom, its a major part of the character.  I sort of saw him as a disease thanks to Tommy's description of him as such, once pushed out, the body builds up a resistance.   If its not cool I wont go for it, otherwise I will.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Wisdom is pretty much seperate from will saves in 2nd since you can buy them directly.  I like her low wisdom, its a major part of the character.  I sort of saw him as a disease thanks to Tommy's description of him as such, once pushed out, the body builds up a resistance.   If its not cool I wont go for it, otherwise I will.



 huzzah, sounds good to me


----------



## Shalimar

okie dokes, sounds good.


----------



## Tokiwong

In other news, outside of this game, my guild in World of Warcraft took down Nefarian for the third time, yay what a fun fight   Yeah we are losers, but at least I can say I have seen him die.

I have some big plans for this game, well depending on how the teens handle Genocide and the Red Witch, and yes Kelly will hopefully get her soul back... or die, one of the two.  Definitely one or the other 

Oh and I don't get enough sleep.


----------



## Aenion

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> In other news, outside of this game, my guild in World of Warcraft took down Nefarian for the third time, yay what a fun fight   Yeah we are losers, but at least I can say I have seen him die.




Congratulations  I haven't even seen the first boss of Molten Core yet, don't even know his name 



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I have some big plans for this game, well depending on how the teens handle Genocide and the Red Witch, and yes Kelly will hopefully get her soul back... or die, one of the two.  Definitely one or the other




Hopefully for Kelly and Shalimar's sake it'll be the former, we'll be working hard to make it that way


----------



## Shalimar

I'm good either way.  I do like the character a lot, but plot immunity is so jarring.  I'll take whatever comes.


----------



## Tokiwong

I am sure it will be resolved in a semi-cool fashion.

And Aenion I don't even remember the first boss's name either, Molten Core sucks so bad... only killed a few bosses in AQ40, and done nothing in Naxx yet


----------



## Aenion

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> And Aenion I don't even remember the first boss's name either, Molten Core sucks so bad... only killed a few bosses in AQ40, and done nothing in Naxx yet




My warrior is lvl 58 now, it shouldn't take long to get to 60 if I manage to stay out of Alterac Valley    After that I'll have to go look for a bigger guild so I can enjoy those high end instances as well.


----------



## Shalimar

I have just read a series of books by S.M. Stirling and I'm really tempted to start up a game based on them.  The books detail what happens to a group of modern people when the laws of nature suddenly and inexplicably alter and erase the last 800 years of scientific progress.  Called "Dies the Fire" is a really great read, as is the sequal "Protector's War", with the third installment of the trilogy coming out in September.  Flip a light switch and nothing happens, gunpowder fizzles, steam is unable to build up a meaningful amount of pressure.

The game would follow the characters as they experience the change, and then go from there as their wishes take them.  As you can imagine, such a change would royally screw the world, think about where food comes from, how it gets to you.  Now think about what happens to society if police suddenly found that their guns no longer worked.

If anyone was interested, I'd be running the game with a modified version of the World of Darkness Rules.  It'd be easy enough to get by without the rulebook.  If any of you are interested, let me know and I'll start a thread.


----------



## Agamon

So a contemporary midieval/post-apocolyptic type of game?  Cool.  I could be down with that.


----------



## Shalimar

Agamon said:
			
		

> So a contemporary midieval/post-apocolyptic type of game?  Cool.  I could be down with that.




Yea.  It boggles the mind as to what would happen if any one of the cogs that supports society were to break.  I mean, just think about internal combustion engines not working.  No getting around, no trucking food into cities.  10 miles would be a day long trek instead of 30 minutes in a car.

I can't recommend the books enough.  This series, and the prequel(sort of) trilogy Island in the Sea of Time, about Nantucket of this same world being pitched into 1250 BC (without the disruption of natural laws) are two of the best series of books I have ever read.

The only part I'm not happy about with the nWOD rules is the combat rules.  I don't like how things are so passive, if you don't wear some form of armor, most things are going to hit you, regardless of the opponents lack of skill, it just doesn't really make sense.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

I've been too busy working my tanker to 42, blaster to 20, and stalker to 23rd. (almost there on the last 2.. I don't do tankers too well)

LOVE mayhem missions.. want to do one with a group large enough todraw out some of the iconic residents of Paragon City.


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:
			
		

> The only part I'm not happy about with the nWOD rules is the combat rules.  I don't like how things are so passive, if you don't wear some form of armor, most things are going to hit you, regardless of the opponents lack of skill, it just doesn't really make sense.




Huh.  I know nothing about the new WoD game.  That sounds a bit wack, though.  Are you considering any other systems?


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Agamon said:
			
		

> Huh.  I know nothing about the new WoD game.  That sounds a bit wack, though.  Are you considering any other systems?





I don't know..something about a security guard with a .38 killing a vamp with one shot seems a bit.. lethal for the WoD concept


----------



## Shalimar

Agamon said:
			
		

> Huh.  I know nothing about the new WoD game.  That sounds a bit wack, though.  Are you considering any other systems?




I am going to go with NWOD, but simply alter the combat system to be more like the Exalted combat system.  Normally in NWOD when someone attacks, they roll their Strength + Weaponry Skill + a bonus for the type of weapon. You subtract the target defense before they roll, and all the successes are considered to be damage levels (People generally have 7-8 health).

Here is an example:  Astrid, an excellent swordswoman (Strength 2, Weaponry 3) is fighting a cannibal (Dexterity 2), she is weilding a sword(+3).  She has 8 dice - 2(his defense) for a pool of 6.  She rolls 4,6,6,7,9,10; 10s are rolled again and she gets an 8 for a total of 3 successes.  The blade is deflected off the cannibal's ribs leaving a deep gash, and making the gaunt man rethink his choice of meals.

The alternate that I was going to go with was this:
Attacker Rolls: Dex + Weaponry 
Defender Rolls: Defense + Wits/Brawl/Weaponry (depending on if they are armed)
Attacker Rolls: Weapon Damage (Armor nullifies successes)

My rules have the benifit of allowing highly skilled people to nullify most of their inept opponents attacks, and also allows people that don't user armor to be viable.  Granted at the beginning of the game, people are not going to be at all skilled or at most hobbyists like the SCA and other hobbyists.  This has the benifit of scaling up as the overall level of skill in the area goes up.

If people are interested I'll post up a thread.


----------



## Samnell

> "By the way, is Mark going to show up and eat breakfast with the rest of us peons? I kind of need to tell him something," he says with a glance towards Anika.




Mark's too good for all of that, and has delegated the culinary slumming to Anika.


----------



## Aenion

Samnell said:
			
		

> Mark's too good for all of that, and has delegated the culinary slumming to Anika.




Star is spoiling him rotten


----------



## Shalimar

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> I don't know..something about a security guard with a .38 killing a vamp with one shot seems a bit.. lethal for the WoD concept




That is not actually possible, vampires treat bullets as bashing damage.  At most a .38 would fill their helath levels with bashing damage that can't actually kill a vamp.  It could definitely piss them off though.  I don't know, I haven't read the rules for Vampire the Requiem as to how fast vamps recover from bruised, or if they halve all bruise damage like they did in the old Vampire game.


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:
			
		

> Mark's too good for all of that, and has delegated the culinary slumming to Anika.




S'okay, we're coming to beg for scraps.


----------



## Shalimar

Okay, I made my recruiting thread, all those that are interested, here is the link So Dies the Fire of Man I'll stop taking up space in Toki's thread on it.  If anyone here is interested, I'd be more than happy to have you guys.


----------



## Mimic

Quick question: What is the date anyways


----------



## Tokiwong

uhh hrrm... it was in the thread that went poof, uhh the 6th of January?


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> uhh hrrm... it was in the thread that went poof, uhh the 6th of January?




The 7th.  Yesterday was the 6th, I do believe.


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> The 7th.  Yesterday was the 6th, I do believe.



 Go with Agamon, he is right


----------



## Shalimar

Agamon said:
			
		

> Huh.  I know nothing about the new WoD game.  That sounds a bit wack, though.  Are you considering any other systems?




The other option I am thinking about is using D20 Modern.  I'm not a great fan of classess/levels, but Modern alleviates that a great deal with the talents and occupations systems.


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:
			
		

> The other option I am thinking about is using D20 Modern.  I'm not a great fan of classess/levels, but Modern alleviates that a great deal with the talents and occupations systems.




I hear you.  Classes and levels works fine for D&D, not so well for other genres.  d20M works fairly well, though, I find, with it's less-defined classes.  And, as you can see with this game, d20 doesn't automatically equate kick the door down, kill the baddies, and loot the bodies.

Plus it'd be one less book to buy/system to learn for me, so I'm for it.


----------



## Tokiwong

Timothy and Aya can always pair up   I mean a guitar and a piano... spells awesome...


----------



## Tokiwong

Plan to gloss over morning classes once these few scenes are done, head into Lunch and then probably skip again to the time of the ritual...  I will leave the school stuff to the students unless I want to do a specific scene for effect 

Anyway hope everyone is having fun


----------



## Mimic

Ah yes, to be young again. To be tongue tied around the opposite sex...

Not.

Been there done that.



> Anyway hope everyone is having fun




I'm having a blast.


----------



## Tokiwong

to be young and awkward all over again


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Speak for yourself.. I'm still youthful


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Speak for yourself.. I'm still youthful



 You are older then me  mister young guy, besides my girlfriend makes me feel old, she is 6 years younger then me


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> You are older then me  mister young guy, besides my girlfriend makes me feel old, she is 6 years younger then me





Nope, I pander my inner child. 

Case in point..my new 360. Who'd have thought Robotron would have been so much fun


----------



## Tokiwong

Xbox 360 is fun, I bought Prey the other day.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Xbox 360 is fun, I bought Prey the other day.




You online with it? (my handle on Console is Kaintheseeker, go figure )

Any system with Robotron is kewl. Prey demo was fun, waiting on EB to mail my copy to me.


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> You online with it? (my handle on Console is Kaintheseeker, go figure )
> 
> Any system with Robotron is kewl. Prey demo was fun, waiting on EB to mail my copy to me.



 Don't play it enough to justify paying for another service.

World of Wacraft is enough for me.


----------



## Tokiwong

As an aside I am just trying to finish a few scenes before we skip to lunch, pretty much the Ryan, Anika, Mark scene, and Kelly and we are ready to time jump ahead a few hours to good ol Lunch


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Don't play it enough to justify paying for another service.
> 
> World of Wacraft is enough for me.




So you didn't go with Xbox Silver? (the free one?)

AS for Wow.. I'm hung with my Pali and 'Lock. Seem to die more than advance and I am really terribly tired of soloing with my 60 hunter. My guild is so far ahead of me it's not funny


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> So you didn't go with Xbox Silver? (the free one?)
> 
> AS for Wow.. I'm hung with my Pali and 'Lock. Seem to die more than advance and I am really terribly tired of soloing with my 60 hunter. My guild is so far ahead of me it's not funny



 To be honest I never even looked at the different Xbox Live packages, never really interested me yet.


----------



## Tokiwong

As an aside how do you die as a paladin?


----------



## Shalimar

Feel free to gloss over Kelly and her mom, I'm not really trying to drag it out, it just seems to keep happening.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Feel free to gloss over Kelly and her mom, I'm not really trying to drag it out, it just seems to keep happening.



 I have no problems with that scene


----------



## Aenion

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> As an aside how do you die as a paladin?




Was wondering that too, I've seen it happen a few times (usually when I was beating on the paladin) but it's rare...

Incidentally my newest game would be "Ikea catalogue", and I'm already getting bored of it


----------



## Tokiwong

Aenion said:
			
		

> Was wondering that too, I've seen it happen a few times (usually when I was beating on the paladin) but it's rare...
> 
> Incidentally my newest game would be "Ikea catalogue", and I'm already getting bored of it



 He is on a pve server so I am assuming soloing, where they rock at even if they kill very slowly


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I have no problems with that scene




I didn't actually have anything more for it, I figured the two of them would just chat or whatever until lunch, or maybe some shopping therapy since all their stuff is gone.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Aenion said:
			
		

> Was wondering that too, I've seen it happen a few times (usually when I was beating on the paladin) but it's rare...
> 
> Incidentally my newest game would be "Ikea catalogue", and I'm already getting bored of it





Wellllll.. when you get used to blowing up/stunning so many things, then take like THREE months off from it to get your lock into the 20s, work your tanker to 42/make a new stalker.. it throws your style off.

I get bored with no one to team with.. boredom means I don't play long and try to kill things above my level .

Of course right now I'm trying to rebuild my explosive stock (though the mech dragon helps a little).


----------



## Tokiwong

Rogue is best class  and I don't even PvP much, did get my frostwolf from AV.

And yeah I assume Kelly and Sheila put their enormous buying power to use, since they have considerable funds on hand


----------



## Aenion

If you put it that way, I can see your point

Still every Horde player knows, Paladins don't die 

Warrior is best, I eat rogues for breakfast, sometimes I even manage to kill a mage (when he's afk)


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Can't get into a rogue (or shaman either, but that is due to my hideous dislike of the Horde. Can't stand the undead..seems every one on the server I'm on is a pain or jackass). I don't know.. Warrior/Rogue/Priest just don't click too well with me But I'm betting that is due to the fact I haven't pushed beyond 10th with them.

Sooooo Tommy going to replace my Aerodyne?


----------



## Agamon

That was Cassie's aerodyne?

Just waiting on Ryan's response.  I don't think we have much more to say.  If so, it can wait until later (I'd have let the whole thing wait until later if I knew we'd be holding the game up).

Are we glossing over until lunch or to the end of the school day?  I doubt we need any more small talk time at this point...


----------



## Tokiwong

we can gloss over to the summoning which is actually a better pick up point then lunch


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Agamon said:
			
		

> That was Cassie's aerodyne?
> 
> Just waiting on Ryan's response.  I don't think we have much more to say.  If so, it can wait until later (I'd have let the whole thing wait until later if I knew we'd be holding the game up).
> 
> Are we glossing over until lunch or to the end of the school day?  I doubt we need any more small talk time at this point...





Yup.. it was a gift from Yoshi.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Hmm..why doesn't my Sig show up all that time?


----------



## Aenion

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Hmm..why doesn't my Sig show up all that time?




I think it shows only once per page


----------



## Tokiwong

Aenion said:
			
		

> I think it shows only once per page



 This is correct  actually a decent thing too


----------



## KentArnold

Aenion said:
			
		

> If you put it that way, I can see your point
> 
> Still every Horde player knows, Paladins don't die
> 
> Warrior is best, I eat rogues for breakfast, sometimes I even manage to kill a mage (when he's afk)




Ah yes, Paladins. You either love them or hate them.

If they're duelling against you, then chances are, you hate them. If they're on your side, you probably love them. Especially if they're Holy Specced.

I've tried warriors, they're iffy at best. Rogues ... I dunno. Hunters are fun, but ... I dunno really. Priests ... kinda bleh to me. Don't really play Horde, so havent touched Shaman really.

My main is a Pally(Holy Spec), my Alts are a Warlock(Affliction Spec) and a Mage(Ice Spec). It's questionable which I like more of my Alts, my Warlock or my Mage. As both can be quite devastating in their own way. Of course my mage is far weaker(in level and gear) than my warlock. But, I still like him.

Been forever since I've played, no doubt due to not having a computer at home. Really need to get back into the game.


----------



## Tokiwong

The teens are totally screwed


----------



## Mimic

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> The teens are totally screwed




Well, that certainly gives me confidence in whats about to happen.


----------



## Agamon

Mimic said:
			
		

> Well, that certainly gives me confidence in whats about to happen.




You're kidding?  Anything they conjure up could be ash in under 200 milliseconds with the firepower in that gym right now.

The only thing that worries me really is Chaos' warning...


----------



## Aenion

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> The teens are totally screwed




How's that different from any other day?


----------



## Hammerhead

When I played WoW, I never had much trouble with Paladins. Their damage output was poor, and the player skill was mostly joke (note that I never made it to 60, so I was just fighting the n00b Paladins). 

Great Agamon, you're tempting fate. I hate that. Isn't that my job?  What if the demon is PL 11, and has Impervious Protection? Or something possesses Gilden? Or Red Witch's trap is sprung as we open a gateway to Hell, and she finishes her evil plans.

What is interesting is that Tina is so opposed to the idea. Ryan too.


----------



## KentArnold

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> When I played WoW, I never had much trouble with Paladins. Their damage output was poor, and the player skill was mostly joke (note that I never made it to 60, so I was just fighting the n00b Paladins).
> 
> Great Agamon, you're tempting fate. I hate that. Isn't that my job?  What if the demon is PL 11, and has Impervious Protection? Or something possesses Gilden? Or Red Witch's trap is sprung as we open a gateway to Hell, and she finishes her evil plans.
> 
> What is interesting is that Tina is so opposed to the idea. Ryan too.




If played well, a Pally can be very effective. Yeah, they're not about high damage, but ... they're still effective.

And noobs can take even the most powerful of classes and play them poorly.

As to the summoning, I'm concerned about getting the reincarnation of some politician or mafia guy from the 1920s deciding to take control of Gilden.


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Great Agamon, you're tempting fate. I hate that. Isn't that my job?  What if the demon is PL 11, and has Impervious Protection? Or something possesses Gilden? Or Red Witch's trap is sprung as we open a gateway to Hell, and she finishes her evil plans.




Gateway to Hell?  I doubt the demon is coming from Hell.  Red Witch creates these things herself, or at best, summons them from her dimension's Hell.  Hopefully that's not what they're tapping into.  And actually it would be the norse underworld, she's the daugther of Hel.

As for Protection, that's what HPs are for! 

If Gilden gets possessed...hmmm, like I said I'm only worried about one outcome here.


----------



## Mimic

Agamon said:
			
		

> If Gilden gets possessed...hmmm, like I said I'm only worried about one outcome here.




Man, the confidence here is outstanding


----------



## Hammerhead

Ah, but we've seen that certain entities exist outside of traditional dimensional boundaries, such as the Eternals. In other words, there is only one Overseer, and only one Ryan has a part of Overseer's power. It stands to reason that there are places that exist outside of traditional boundaries as well; an obvious choice would be Hell or the underworld or whatever else you believe in.


----------



## Tokiwong

I am confident that Gilden can do this.


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ah, but we've seen that certain entities exist outside of traditional dimensional boundaries, such as the Eternals. In other words, there is only one Overseer, and only one Ryan has a part of Overseer's power. It stands to reason that there are places that exist outside of traditional boundaries as well; an obvious choice would be Hell or the underworld or whatever else you believe in.




Anika would certianly disagree with that (though she originally thought that as well), though she's a bit unstable and her veiwpoint on such things isn't worth much.

I'm not so sure either.  I think the Eternals are one thing, beings of faith are a whole other ball of wax.  I still think these things are either created from nothing by RW, or they come from her dimension.  Both Gilden and RW have magical powers, meaning their power comes from some tappable source, which is what I think the 'demons' may be summoned out of.

Even after helping him do this, Anika could never do this herself.  The source of her power is internal, not external (just don't tell her I said that  )


----------



## Mimic

Well now, a possible way for Gilden to bring his people back.... isn't that a tempting offer.

I think Toki belongs in the offical RBGM club


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> Even after helping him do this, Anika could never do this herself.  The source of her power is internal, not external (just don't tell her I said that  )




People believe in god-given talents and abilities. If the source of her power is internal, it's just that Thor or Odin or whoever put it there. Easy enough to rationalize.


----------



## Hammerhead

Mimic said:
			
		

> Well now, a possible way for Gilden to bring his people back.... isn't that a tempting offer.
> 
> I think Toki belongs in the offical RBGM club




Why would Gilden believe a demon?


----------



## Mimic

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Why would Gilden believe a demon?




Because with the summons he made it so the demon is compelled to speak the truth (or at least he believes it is speaking the truth.) 

Besides if you were the last of your kind and something told you of a way to bring your people back wouldn't you (deep down at the very least) want it to be true no matter who told you?


----------



## Agamon

Mimic said:
			
		

> I think Toki belongs in the offical RBGM club




You kidding?  He's in the upper hierarchy.



			
				Samnell said:
			
		

> People believe in god-given talents and abilities. If the source of her power is internal, it's just that Thor or Odin or whoever put it there. Easy enough to rationalize.




Very easy to rationalize.


----------



## Tokiwong

This is a fun time, everyone is getting what they want.

I think.


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> This is a fun time, everyone is getting what they want.
> 
> I think.




A wise man once said, "You can't always get what you want."

And I agree, it is a fun time.


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> A wise man once said, "You can't always get what you want."
> 
> And I agree, it is a fun time.



 That man was very wise


----------



## Mimic

> A wise man once said, "You can't always get what you want."




On that note, does anyone else have any questions that Gilden should ask? I have a couple more in mind (ask about Cassie, Kelly) but after that its a blank, so cough them up if you got them.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Mimic said:
			
		

> On that note, does anyone else have any questions that Gilden should ask? I have a couple more in mind (ask about Cassie, Kelly) but after that its a blank, so cough them up if you got them.





Well if Cassie was there she'd point out again that the Red Witch took those fragements of crystal that her vision came from. (and if that is important)


----------



## Mimic

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Well if Cassie was there she'd point out again that the Red Witch took those fragements of crystal that her vision came from. (and if that is important)





Ha, I just finished posting that question.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Mimic said:
			
		

> Ha, I just finished posting that question.





You asked.


----------



## Mimic

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> You asked.




Great minds think alike.


----------



## Tokiwong

Cassie and her multiple selves, I am not even sure where I am going with that


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Cassie and her multiple selves, I am not even sure where I am going with that





Makes you wonder which versions are left?


----------



## Agamon

Mimic said:
			
		

> On that note, does anyone else have any questions that Gilden should ask? I have a couple more in mind (ask about Cassie, Kelly) but after that its a blank, so cough them up if you got them.




Yeah, RW presumably sent out Dumb and Dumber to the Institute (sorry Toki, that was an Anika-ism, those guys are great...for me to poop on!  sorry again).  Anyways, were they after Sami or Timothy and why?


----------



## Tokiwong

interesting question...


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Have the picture of dozens of chibi-cassies running round...

Lust
Curiousity
Playfulness
ect..


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Am I the only person who wants to Cranial Slap Ryan for his tact and empathy (lack of) skills?


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Am I the only person who wants to Cranial Slap Ryan for his tact and empathy (lack of) skills?



 He speaks from the heart.


----------



## Aenion

When Ryan met Karen he was already wondering how much she would be worth...


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> He speaks from the heart.





All 2 cubic MICROmeters of it.


----------



## Hammerhead

Ryan wants to show he doesn't like Kelly, and that he's not concerned for her well-being. In truth, he probably is, a little bit. But he's also a little sore about her whole "Go off and die" comment. 

As for Karen, well, he's not serious. But he certainly can't see the attraction between the two. I think Ryan deserves cranial slaps for other comments far more than his recent salvo. But still, that might hurt his feelings. He's a touchy feely kind of guy; he'd like "Tough Cassie."


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan wants to show he doesn't like Kelly, and that he's not concerned for her well-being. In truth, he probably is, a little bit. But he's also a little sore about her whole "Go off and die" comment.
> 
> As for Karen, well, he's not serious. But he certainly can't see the attraction between the two. I think Ryan deserves cranial slaps for other comments far more than his recent salvo. But still, that might hurt his feelings. He's a touchy feely kind of guy; he'd like "Tough Cassie."





No he wouldn't..she's kick him in the 'meat an veg' and leave him crippled for life.


----------



## Tokiwong

Kal cares about Karen


----------



## Aenion

Karen and Kal, it's probably that girlscout-boyscout thing...

And yeah, Ryan's had worse thoughts. Maybe Tina is having a good influence on him


----------



## Tokiwong

Aenion said:
			
		

> Karen and Kal, it's probably that girlscout-boyscout thing...



They are definitely the good kids.


			
				Aenion said:
			
		

> And yeah, Ryan's had worse thoughts. Maybe Tina is having a good influence on him



Tina a good influence, that is good stuff there.


----------



## Hammerhead

Or break her foot on the force field. 

My current theory is that Tina is Overseer's agent.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Or break her foot on the force field.
> 
> My current theory is that Tina is Overseer's agent.





Tough Cassie strikes me as devious enough to wait for the right moment.


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Or break her foot on the force field.
> 
> My current theory is that Tina is Overseer's agent.



 wow can't even trust your girl, wow, Ryan's paranoia knows no bounds


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Tough Cassie strikes me as devious enough to wait for the right moment.



 Tough Cassie, would probably be worse then Tina, violence wise


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Tough Cassie, would probably be worse then Tina, violence wise




Just because she'd be eager to show Tina her own still beating heart is no reason to say that.


----------



## Aenion

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Tough Cassie strikes me as devious enough to wait for the right moment.




Karen is considering to knock out Ryan and tape him to a chair to force him to watch every single feelgood/tearjerker movie created the last 10 years, until he either claws his own eyes out or shows that sensitive side of his.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Aenion said:
			
		

> Karen is considering to knock out Ryan and tape him to a chair to force him to watch every single feelgood/tearjerker movie created the last 10 years, until he either claws his own eyes out or shows that sensitive side of his.




Nope.. conjure a 'Happiness Officer' from Paranioa. Mood altering drugs and cheerful singalong songs.


----------



## Aenion

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Nope.. conjure a 'Happiness Officer' from Paranioa. Mood altering drugs and cheerful singalong songs.




That's the other option


----------



## Tokiwong

Aenion said:
			
		

> That's the other option



 Ryan likes to make friends


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Ryan likes to make friends





He's about as good as a trio of mormon's door to door.


----------



## Tokiwong

Gadget Edit: An old character is returning to the series this comic 

Here is a hint: This character actually got along with Ryan


----------



## Aenion

Charles?


----------



## Agamon

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> No he wouldn't..she's kick him in the 'meat an veg' and leave him crippled for life.




Let's not forget who taught her about that move...


----------



## Agamon

Aenion said:
			
		

> Charles?




Hey, good call.  But then how many people get along with Ryan?


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> Hey, good call.  But then how many people get along with Ryan?




Charles. I think Ryan has inverse super-charisma. Imagine his TV show. 



			
				voiceover guy voice said:
			
		

> One teenager with extraordinary abilities sworn to keep living and thus protect a world that just can't stand him. He is Captain Cosmic's less pleasant parallel universe counterpart, The Comet(TM)!
> 
> On today's episode... Ryan goes to the DMV and is thrown out for being too rude! Hundreds die.
> 
> One universe. One life protects it. With heroes like this, would the destruction of the entire universe be that bad?
> 
> The Comet. Sunday morning at four on that crappy-ass public access cable channel no one ever watches.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Samnell said:
			
		

> Charles. I think Ryan has inverse super-charisma. Imagine his TV show.





Hey, there ain't nothing wrong with him that an goodly sized meteorite to the forehead couldn't cure (say ..one the size of oh.. MANHATTAN?)


----------



## Samnell

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Hey, there ain't nothing wrong with him that an goodly sized meteorite to the forehead couldn't cure (say ..one the size of oh.. MANHATTAN?)




It's true what they say, if you don't like someone's personality then do severe damage to their brain. It might not fix them, but at least you'll have done severe damage to their brain.


----------



## Tokiwong

LOL good stuff


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Samnell said:
			
		

> It's true what they say, if you don't like someone's personality then do severe damage to their brain. It might not fix them, but at least you'll have done severe damage to their brain.





Actually to hit such a target as his brain we would require something more precise. Like say.. a scanning electron microscope.

(Sorry HH.. gotta say these things.. Cassie never would.  Soooo many shots missed because they weren't in character)


----------



## Mimic

I have a couple of questions before I make a post Toki:

As far as Gilden knows, did the spell work or is there any reason for him to believe that the Red Witch (or someone else) might have been doing something behind the scene?

Is the spell still going? If not did he sense who interupted it? the Red Witch? Something else?

Was there any feedback when the spell was interupted?

Is there anyway to verify that the demon is in fact gone?


----------



## Hammerhead

Ha! Ryan still wins, since he's the topic of conversation! 

Although I wouldn't mind our local DMV getting destroyed. Why can I open a bank account in five minutes but spend more than hour getting a license?


----------



## Tokiwong

Yes the Red Witch is evil.


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Although I wouldn't mind our local DMV getting destroyed. Why can I open a bank account in five minutes but spend more than hour getting a license?




I'm glad we deregulated out motor vehicles department a while back.  The wait at the bank is far longer than the non-wait to get a license up here.


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Yes the Red Witch is evil.




Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## KentArnold

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Nope.. conjure a 'Happiness Officer' from Paranioa. Mood altering drugs and cheerful singalong songs.




Conjuration of public officials without their former consent (via forms conj-32-UV-A, conj-115-UV-X and magic-01-UV-Z) is considered treason.

Possessing conjuration or magical abilities is considered a treasonous act.

Will Gilden and all magicians at the Institute please report themselves to the Computer for summary execution?


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> I'm glad we deregulated out motor vehicles department a while back.  The wait at the bank is far longer than the non-wait to get a license up here.




My local DMV actually has lightning service. I've never been in there for more than ten minutes.


----------



## Aenion

Here the townhall gets 1 week to arrange your driver's license (a process that takes 5 minutes). I had to wait 3 days before mine was ready,...

Do you need to get renewals in the US? Our license is valid until the day we die.


----------



## Tokiwong

Aenion said:
			
		

> Here the townhall gets 1 week to arrange your driver's license (a process that takes 5 minutes). I had to wait 3 days before mine was ready,...
> 
> Do you need to get renewals in the US? Our license is valid until the day we die.



 Yeah mine needs to be renewed actually it sucks.


----------



## Aenion

Ack that sucks. Ours is permanent unless we do something stupid like get caught driving under influence, speeding, etc. ...


----------



## Samnell

Aenion said:
			
		

> Ack that sucks. Ours is permanent unless we do something stupid like get caught driving under influence, speeding, etc. ...




It's much easier, as a general thing, to get one's lisence in the US. I think they're supposed to need renewal every five years, but I didn't get summoned in for my renewal until just last year. Squeezed seven years out of it. You're supposed to have to take a written test the first time and every other time thereafter, but I've never had to take one of those either. Just an eye test.


----------



## Agamon

We take no test whatsoever to renew every five years.  The fine for carrying an expired license is pretty high though (not because it's a bad thing to have an expired license, but because the governement wants their money).


----------



## Tokiwong

Sounds like the teens have some tough choices ahead...


----------



## Samnell

We were supposed to take on Genocide...in two game days? Or is it tomorrow?


----------



## Hammerhead

Here's the plan: We split up in two groups. The first group ambushes Genocide. The second group goes on a killing spree, kills themselves, goes to Hell, kills Red Witch, and uses her evil artifact to return to the world of the living.

Best plan ever.


----------



## Tokiwong

Beleive two more game days


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Here's the plan: We split up in two groups. The first group ambushes Genocide. The second group goes on a killing spree, kills themselves, goes to Hell, kills Red Witch, and uses her evil artifact to return to the world of the living.
> 
> Best plan ever.





You take the 2nd party.. feel free to take Tina with you too. :-D


----------



## Tokiwong

Be semi afk from the 10th to the 17th of this month


----------



## Aenion

Did the server keep springcleaning in my subscribed threads or something?


----------



## Tokiwong

Not sure, just got back on here, my fiancee left, my magical week is over 

Time to kill some players.


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Not sure, just got back on here, my fiancee left, my magical week is over
> 
> Time to kill some players.




death to the players


----------



## Agamon

Wait, when did the gf become a fiancée?  My condolen...I mean, congrats man.      Got a date picked yet?

Whoa, wait you want to kill players?    Was that where you were this week?  Scouting us out to find good places to take us out with a sniper rifle?


----------



## Hammerhead

Now I'm scared.


----------



## Aenion

Agamon said:
			
		

> Wait, when did the gf become a fiancée?  My condolen...I mean, congrats man.      Got a date picked yet?




Congrats  



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> Whoa, wait you want to kill players?    Was that where you were this week?  Scouting us out to find good places to take us out with a sniper rifle?




I'm suddenly feeling a lot happier about the raised customs alert on travel between the US and Europe


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> Wait, when did the gf become a fiancée?  My condolen...I mean, congrats man.      Got a date picked yet?



Back on Wednesday actually the day before she left, and no no date picked out yet 


			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> Whoa, wait you want to kill players?    Was that where you were this week?  Scouting us out to find good places to take us out with a sniper rifle?



Haha


----------



## Mimic

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Back on Wednesday actually the day before she left, and no no date picked out yet




Congrats man.


----------



## Hammerhead

I'm just glad that the location listed on my User Information is incorrect; I'm currently hanging out somewhere else. 

I wonder if the Tina + Anika meeting will end in violence or similar entertaining circumstances?


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Back on Wednesday actually the day before she left, and no no date picked out yet




Whenever it is, you'll be standing in the entrails of at least two Generation Legacy players, I'm sure. I mean, how can it be a wedding without the bowel of a slain animal to stand upon?


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> I'm just glad that the location listed on my User Information is incorrect; I'm currently hanging out somewhere else.
> 
> I wonder if the Tina + Anika meeting will end in violence or similar entertaining circumstances?




Sorry to disappoint.  Anika's starting to mature and take her role seriously.  Mind you, it all depends on Tina's response.  She's not down with the touchy-feeley crap.


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:
			
		

> Whenever it is, you'll be standing in the entrails of at least two Generation Legacy players, I'm sure. I mean, how can it be a wedding without the bowel of a slain animal to stand upon?




It all makes sense now.


----------



## Tokiwong

LOL you people crack me up


----------



## Hammerhead

I'm so glad to keep you entertained.



			
				KainTheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie drops from standing to a handstand, her feet sweeping out to try and take down her foe even as she focuses past the pain.
> 
> OOC: HP to reroll the save.
> Takedown Attack (+11 to strike) Trying to put her down.




Dude, Takedown Attack is *Cleave*. Are you thinking of a Trip attack?


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> I'm so glad to keep you entertained.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, Takedown Attack is *Cleave*. Are you thinking of a Trip attack?





D'oh.. meant one thing..typed another. time fer an edit.


----------



## Tokiwong

Ryan giving dating advice, I love it


----------



## Hammerhead

Well, in his opinion, he's dating the hottest girl in the school. So that makes him an expert. 

By the way Kain, in M&M2e you can make a DC 20 or so Acrobatics check to stand up as a free action.


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Well, in his opinion, he's dating the hottest girl in the school. So that makes him an expert.



I agree to this statement  in theory


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Well, in his opinion, he *was* dating the hottest girl in the school.




There.  Fixed that up for ya.


----------



## Hammerhead

Agamon said:
			
		

> There.  Fixed that up for ya.




That seems petty .

Kain, if you thought you had Instant Stand, why try to trip your evil duplicate?


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> That seems petty .
> 
> Kain, if you thought you had Instant Stand, why try to trip your evil duplicate?




I thought she had it AFTER I got knocked down

HH, you got to bust my balls all the time?


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> I thought she had it AFTER I got knocked down
> 
> HH, you got to bust my balls all the time?



 You quoted the wrong combat post...


----------



## Samnell

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> HH, you got to bust my balls all the time?




*twirls hammer in hands* I'm ready if you want a break, HH.


----------



## Hammerhead

Ouch. Be my guest, Samnell.


----------



## Tokiwong

Next issue will be fun 

I had a fun idea on the way home from work


----------



## Aenion

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Next issue will be fun
> 
> I had a fun idea on the way home from work




That can't be good


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Next issue will be fun
> 
> I had a fun idea on the way home from work




I love it when a plan comes together.  Unfortunately, I'm not usually on this side of the screen, so to speak....


----------



## Tokiwong

It is a FUN idea, this group will have LOTS of fun with it, I am sure.


----------



## Hammerhead

Well, in the interest of security and common sense...

Bring it on  I bet bad things will happen, and the Legacy teens will somehow overcome.


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Well, in the interest of security and common sense...
> 
> Bring it on  I bet bad things will happen, and the Legacy teens will somehow overcome.




Heh.  And I bet the sun will come up in the east tomorrow morning.


----------



## Mimic

> "The organization that keeps you running is sadly too well known for being willing to ignore laws, intimdate people, and use other less than proper means of accomplishing their goals. Which sadly has too often been to simply gain more power at the cost of the other Nations."




Just out of curiosity where would Tim get this from? Cassie and Karen I can understand, seeing first hand the not so nice side of the UNJE and if he thought that why would he go to the school when there are others that he can attend, such as the one at Barcelona.


----------



## Tokiwong

Mimic said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity where would Tim get this from? Cassie and Karen I can understand, seeing first hand the not so nice side of the UNJE and if he thought that why would he go to the school when there are others that he can attend, such as the one at Barcelona.



 No one likes the UNJE


----------



## Hammerhead

Isn't Barcelona a UNJE facility as well? Just...not as cool, without the Legacy team or constant attacks and such?

I think Tim might just be spouting rhetoric.


----------



## Tokiwong

Oh wow... I found the combat info Kain; you snuck it into the quoted text... wow glad I just looked again.


----------



## Agamon

Aw.  A sincere apology and an agreement to start over and Anika's still being called Stick Girl.  Little help, Ryan? 

Honestly, she'll soon be so self-conscious it'll be elective surgury time.  OK, not honestly, but still...


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> Aw.  A sincere apology and an agreement to start over and Anika's still being called Stick Girl.  Little help, Ryan?
> 
> Honestly, she'll soon be so self-conscious it'll be elective surgury time.  OK, not honestly, but still...



 Leading Comic Industry Popularity polls* show that Tina is the hottest new character in the series... besides Gadget 

* _Poll may be entirely fictitious..._


----------



## Tokiwong

Because I am bored... this is the best representation of *Tina* I can find...







_She probably rarely looks that serene..._


----------



## Agamon

Tina looks like Eva Mendes?  Okay, then.  No arguements here. 

Well, except maybe chest size.  As hot as she is, she isn't that impressive in that department.  Anika'd have to be Keira Knightly-sized for her to poke fun, I think.


----------



## Tokiwong

Well yeah, you can't win em all... Tina is most definitely bigger then Eva, Aya is probably the most buxom of the lot...

And so ends that train of thought


----------



## Hammerhead

I'm sorry Timothy...I just can't do that Timothy.


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> I'm sorry Timothy...I just can't do that Timothy.



 I will do anything for Timothy, but I won't do that... oh no but I won't do that...


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> And so ends that train of thought




...no still thinking about it...okay, that's good.  For now.


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I will do anything for Timothy, but I won't do that... oh no but I won't do that...




LOL


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I will do anything for Timothy, but I won't do that... oh no but I won't do that...




Will you raise him up? Will you help him down?
Will you get him right out of this godforsaken school?
Will you make it all a little less cold?

Will you hold him sacred? Will you hold him tight?
Can you colorize his life; He's so sick of black and white?
Can you make it all a little less old?

Will you cater to every fantasy he's got?
Will you hose him down with holy water, if he gets too hot?
Will you take him places he's never known?

He knows the territory, he's been around
It'll all turn to dust and we'll all fall down
Sooner or later you'll be screwing around with Exalted.

...I'm a dork.


----------



## Agamon

Oy, okay let's drop the Meatloaf and return to breasts...


----------



## Tokiwong

All I can say for Cassie is ouch, thank god she regenerates so quickly...


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> Oy, okay let's drop the Meatloaf and return to breasts...



 I second this statement


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> All I can say for Cassie is ouch, thank god she regenerates so quickly...





She couldn't do a coup before her clone recovered?


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> She couldn't do a coup before her clone recovered?



 No because she recovered from Unconscious which happens every round for Cassie, Cassie attacks, on her doubles turn she recovered from Unconscious before Cassie could act, but Cassie did not recover on her turn therefore she was helpless during her double's action.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> No because she recovered from Unconscious which happens every round for Cassie, Cassie attacks, on her doubles turn she recovered from Unconscious before Cassie could act, but Cassie did not recover on her turn therefore she was helpless during her double's action.





So essentially cassie just 'lost' the fight?


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> So essentially cassie just 'lost' the fight?



 That all depends on Cassie.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> That all depends on Cassie.





Thought you said the side that was incaped ws going to lose.


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Thought you said the side that was incaped ws going to lose.



 I am not sure what you are asking, I don't dictate what any character can or cannot do 

If Cassie wishes to continue she can, if she beleives she can't win, she can choose defeat... her fate is in her hands.

As was mentioned by Jun MIn earlier, this action was a dangerous one, and there were no guarantees either one would survive...


----------



## KaintheSeeker

she's channelling Ryan right now.. trying to tick off the copy


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> she's channelling Ryan right now.. trying to tick off the copy



 It isn't safe to channel Ryan.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> It isn't safe to channel Ryan.





Just wish I could find out somethingabout her origins.


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Just wish I could find out somethingabout her origins.



 Cassie actually knows alot about her origins, just which is true and which isn't is the crux 

She is like the Wolverine of Legacy, you never can tell what her past really is, and then when you find out, it just isn't that cool anymore


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Cassie actually knows alot about her origins, just which is true and which isn't is the crux
> 
> She is like the Wolverine of Legacy, you never can tell what her past really is, and then when you find out, it just isn't that cool anymore




Meanie.


----------



## Hammerhead

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Just wish I could find out somethingabout her origins.




Well, it's not Toki's fault that Cassie got her ass kicked


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Meanie.



Trust me if you knew it just wouldn't be as fun anymore 

Half of Cassie's fun is the uncertainty of what she is... and the fact she knows pieces of that puzzle help to flesh the story out  beleive it or not she actually learned more about herself in the last scene, but it isn't directly said this is what Cassie is.

It will take compiling everything she has learned, to really see the big picture 

And yes I do know what/who she is


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> It isn't safe to channel Ryan.




Channel Ryan?  I'm not sure I'd like the shows on that.  Can we watch Sci-Fi instead?


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Why does everything about Cassie that comes out of Ryan's mouth got to be negative? She' snot that bad..she even occasionally says nice things about Ryan.. just not lately.


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Why does everything about Cassie that comes out of Ryan's mouth got to be negative? She' snot that bad..she even occasionally says nice things about Ryan.. just not lately.



 Ryan does not say nice things about most people, you should not take it so seriously.


----------



## Tokiwong

By the way if there are any subplots I have overlooked that your character would be interested in let me know either here or you can use the email function to send me an email, if you want it to be private... I think I have touched on most of them, but if I am missing something or if there is something you want to explore let me know 

Or Instant Message me, I am usually available


----------



## Shalimar

Sorry I have been slow to post lately.  For the past week I have been helping my step mom get her school ready to start.  She runs the computer labs, and I have been going in with her to get things ready.  Brainwiping and Cloning 93 iMacs is no fun.  At the same time we are also helping my brother and his son move.  The actual move in and stuff is today and tomorrow now that we have all of the painting out of the way.

As a side-note, family sucks. Whoever came up with the idea of family=free labor should be shot   .  Things should be much freer now that the school is all ready and my brother is all moved.  Classes don't start for me until September 25th some I'm looking forward to a nice posting spree.


----------



## Tokiwong

Welcome back


----------



## Agamon

I was wondering at your whereabouts, Shal.

And it's not the family that is teh suck, it's the moving...and in your case formatting 93 computers.  Yay, lotsa fun.  The friends will do this, too.  A buddy of mine and his family move 1-2 a year.  I wish he'd find a place to settle down already, his furniture is freakin' heavy.


----------



## Aenion

Shalimar said:
			
		

> As a side-note, family sucks. Whoever came up with the idea of family=free labor should be shot   .  Things should be much freer now that the school is all ready and my brother is all moved.  Classes don't start for me until September 25th some I'm looking forward to a nice posting spree.




Good to have you back at full force 

Free labor isn't too bad, I wouldn't be this close to moving without it 

It kind of sounds like my past month, I've been combining finishing a huge project at work (yay for jobsecurity) with fixing up an appartment. Tomorrow they're setting up my internetconnection so I can officially start to move out of the parental home


----------



## Tokiwong

Does Cassie actually hold the UNJE responsible for not finding out about her origins?  Does she not realize how impossible it would have been for them without the intervention of powerful entities and crazy adventures?

I am just curious.


----------



## Shalimar

I'd blame the UNJE too if I was Cassie.  They are claiming to be and acting to be the authority on everything.  I would be grateful to Jun Min, but I don't really see her as part of the UNJE, more as a friend.  The rest of the UNJE I could take or leave.  Its sort of like the Legacy team is a bubble and everything but the bubble is very very grey and blurry.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Does Cassie actually hold the UNJE responsible for not finding out about her origins?  Does she not realize how impossible it would have been for them without the intervention of powerful entities and crazy adventures?
> 
> I am just curious.





More their indiffence when she asked about it. (figure she was put off with stuff like 'it's in work' or 'we're still investigating)


----------



## Tokiwong

Well I guess, I just think Cassie is being unreasonable in that aspect.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I'd blame the UNJE too if I was Cassie.  They are claiming to be and acting to be the authority on everything.  I would be grateful to Jun Min, but I don't really see her as part of the UNJE, more as a friend.  The rest of the UNJE I could take or leave.  Its sort of like the Legacy team is a bubble and everything but the bubble is very very grey and blurry.



 I am not sure I follow.  Friend or not, Jun Min is apart of the UNJE.


----------



## Shalimar

The UNJE has some shady practices, and I don't mean the ones the teens are unaware of like the sterilization.  The teens like Jun Min though, so unconsciously they seperate her out from the UNJE.  People tend to break things out into an 'Us' and 'Them' mentality, and Jun Min has shown that she is a friend, so she is more of an us, while the UNJE as a whole, the policy making body, is a them.


----------



## Tokiwong

I need the cliff notes for Shal's post


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I need the cliff notes for Shal's post




Hehe

Basically Kelly spent the night writing a song, then she went to a UNJE therapist and used the song to articulate her feelings.  After that she went to the trainnig area to join the others for getting rid of Genocide.  I know that she wont get through the door but she would have at least tried to get there.


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:
			
		

> **I hope no one is offended that I appropriate songs and just say that she wrote them, I just don't have a background in music to make up original music.**




How dare you!   Honestly, a song without music is just poetry (and really bad poetry when it's pop music), but knowing the tune makes the words in the post into music again, so it's all good.


----------



## Samnell

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Hehe
> 
> Basically Kelly spent the night writing a song, then she went to a UNJE therapist and used the song to articulate her feelings.  After that she went to the trainnig area to join the others for getting rid of Genocide.  I know that she wont get through the door but she would have at least tried to get there.




Perhaps if she pleaded for entry while repeatedly changing clothing and location without visibly moving. A green screen could help here.


----------



## Hammerhead

Or Illusion. Willing to Extra Effort?


----------



## Shalimar

I think Illusion is a strech for weather control, just a tad


----------



## Agamon

Oh, oh, Anika can help.  Kelly's gotta have a cool video after all.


----------



## Tokiwong

These silly teens and their rebellious ways...

*Bonus World of Warcraft Picture...*

_I am bored and stuff _


----------



## Agamon

Okay, that pic needs a caption.  I have no idea what I'm looking at.


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> Okay, that pic needs a caption.  I have no idea what I'm looking at.



 LOL its my character in World of Warcraft on a bug mount, in a raid dungeon called *Temple of Ahn'Qiraj* filled with giant killer bugs and an ancient god and stuff


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> LOL its my character in World of Warcraft on a bug mount, in a raid dungeon called *Temple of Ahn'Qiraj* filled with giant killer bugs and an ancient god and stuff




I hate how people are always leaving ancient gods lying around.


----------



## Mimic

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> LOL its my character in World of Warcraft on a bug mount, in a raid dungeon called *Temple of Ahn'Qiraj* filled with giant killer bugs and an ancient god and stuff




What server are you on Toki?


----------



## Tokiwong

Mimic said:
			
		

> What server are you on Toki?



 My main is on Mal'ganis


----------



## Agamon

Thanks.  I'm not so out-of-the-loop that I didn't know that was WoW, and I guessed it was your toon, and I figured it was a bug creature...huh, guess I didn't really need an explanation, after all.

I hate Ancient God, too.  You step in it, get it on your shoes, and you just can't get it off again.


----------



## Tokiwong

LOL

I am just waiting to a few people to post then I will press, or press regardless by tomorrow


----------



## Hammerhead

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> I am just waiting to a few people to post then I will press, or press regardless by tomorrow




Apparently Toki meant me.


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Apparently Toki meant me.



 I can't live without Ryan's wit and sassyness.


----------



## KentArnold

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I can't live without Ryan's wit and sassyness.




Well, you could, but life would probably be just a touch more boring.


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I can't live without Ryan's wit and sassyness.




[SNL]SASSY!![/SNL]


----------



## Hammerhead

Toki is probably the only one who couldn't live without the sarcasm. I'm sure everyone who's met him wishes it would go away.


----------



## Mimic

I know Kelly isn't the brightest person in the world but what makes her think doing this interview is a good idea in any way shape or form?

Really the best outcome is that no one believes her. The worst is that everyone does and there is mass panic with the destruction of the world thing.


----------



## Tokiwong

Mimic said:
			
		

> I know Kelly isn't the brightest person in the world but what makes her think doing this interview is a good idea in any way shape or form?
> 
> Really the best outcome is that no one believes her. The worst is that everyone does and there is mass panic with the destruction of the world thing.



 If there was an evil grin emote, I would use it


----------



## Aenion

Mimic said:
			
		

> I know Kelly isn't the brightest person in the world but what makes her think doing this interview is a good idea in any way shape or form?
> 
> Really the best outcome is that no one believes her. The worst is that everyone does and there is mass panic with the destruction of the world thing.




Been thinking that myself, even if the world doesn't believe her, the UN will crack down on her badly. If the world does believe her, she might start a world war...


----------



## Shalimar

Not that smart, besides, she'll eventually be proven right.  To her, sweeping everything under the rug is a bad thing and its allowing people to hate elites which is going to make it harder to come together and fight Overseer later.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Not that smart, besides, she'll eventually be proven right.  To her, sweeping everything under the rug is a bad thing and its allowing people to hate elites which is going to make it harder to come together and fight Overseer later.



 So she wants elites to not work together?


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> So she wants elites to not work together?




No, she wants everyone to work together.  She feels that if you put perspective on why things are done, even if people dislike them, they'll at least give a frame of refrence to allow people to work together.  People don't have to love each other to work together.

Looking at her skill level, she is probably one of the most convincing people in the world, barring people with super-charisma.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> No, she wants everyone to work together.  She feels that if you put perspective on why things are done, even if people dislike them, they'll at least give a frame of refrence to allow people to work together.  People don't have to love each other to work together.
> 
> Looking at her skill level, she is probably one of the most convincing people in the world, barring people with super-charisma.



 Being convincing is one thing, subjecting your message to media spin is another


----------



## Shalimar

I'm not as convincing as she is and not as used to dealing with spin, so I guess you can assume that she'd at least try to do something about spin, I'm just clueless in that department.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I'm not as convincing as she is and not as used to dealing with spin, so I guess you can assume that she'd at least try to do something about spin, I'm just clueless in that department.



 Well Kelly is very convincing and charismatic, people will probably beleive what ever message goes to air, of course the form it takes will be whatever CNN chooses to do with it  considering she is just spilling it as is... well her message will be televised


----------



## Shalimar

Maybe Kelly would know enough to want to see it before they broadcast it?  Just to make sure they don't take soundbites out of context?


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Maybe Kelly would know enough to want to see it before they broadcast it?  Just to make sure they don't take soundbites out of context?



 Yeah I am sure she probably has some cursory knowledge.


----------



## Shalimar

Now would be the time that I would a hp    so that I could roll the dice and have the hp as a back up for a bad roll.  That or EE ultimate effort for diplomacy.  I can still EE the ultimate diplomacy, but no HP to power it.  I really want this to come across just right, would you allow me to EE a second time to power the Ultimate Effort(Diplomacy)?


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Now would be the time that I would a hp    so that I could roll the dice and have the hp as a back up for a bad roll.  That or EE ultimate effort for diplomacy.  I can still EE the ultimate diplomacy, but no HP to power it.  I really want this to come across just right, would you allow me to EE a second time to power the Ultimate Effort(Diplomacy)?



 I can tell you, no matter how much diplomacy she tries, this is going to end pretty badly... but good too... but pretty bad  and maybe not in the ways you/she think(s)


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I can tell you, no matter how much diplomacy she tries, this is going to end pretty badly... but good too... but pretty bad  and maybe not in the ways you/she think(s)




Would more people believe her though?


----------



## Mimic

Most countries are going to put the slap down on elites so hard its going to give thier grandchildren headaches once the truth comes out. Having elites appear by happenstance is one thing but learning that they were created on purpose (to be soldiers no less) is really going to wig out people.

All the anti-elite groups are going to be bouncing up and down going "I told you so, I told you so!"


----------



## Shalimar

Quite possibly.  Then again the fact that Elites exist to stop your murder and enslavment might help a bit.  Then again people aren't known for being farsighted.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Thinking the waste solids will be hitting the rotating oscillator..

should be interesting.


----------



## Mimic

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Quite possibly.  Then again the fact that Elites exist to stop your murder and enslavment might help a bit.  Then again people aren't known for being farsighted.




Yea most people don't look at the big picture, all they are going to see is someone created them to be soldiers. That and now Gadget, Gilden and Ryan have really big bullseyes on their backs.


----------



## Shalimar

Mimic said:
			
		

> Yea most people don't look at the big picture, all they are going to see is someone created them to be soldiers. That and now Gadget, Gilden and Ryan have really big bullseyes on their backs.




I'm sorry for that.  If it helps, the UN'll probablly spin it that Kelly is having a nervuous breakdown because of her father being killed right in front of her.


----------



## Mimic

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I'm sorry for that.  If it helps, the UN'll probablly spin it that Kelly is having a nervuous breakdown because of her father being killed right in front of her.




Nothing to be sorry about, this is going to change everything. If anyone believes her.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I'm sorry for that.  If it helps, the UN'll probablly spin it that Kelly is having a nervuous breakdown because of her father being killed right in front of her.





I could see the schoo/UNJE admin types spitting out their coffee in shock from the interview being aired.


----------



## Shalimar

I went back to look for the conversation where the man made elites thing was revealed, and it is in the lost issues from the server crash.  I recall something about Nanites?  could you give a recap Toki?  Did Kelly's mom ever use the word nanites?  I think she did but I can't go back and check.  It would at least prove that elites were man made making the rest of her story more believeable.


----------



## Tokiwong

She only told Ryan that tidbit, and Bishop... and well SARAH.


----------



## Agamon

Hmm.  Let's say CNN is a American company with a pro-American agenda*.  They might not want to spin this if it makes the UN look bad.  In fact, they might spin it to make the UN look worse (somehow).  Then again, it's the London branch, so there might be a butting of heads there.

She should have just made a YouTube video.  No fancy editing done there.  Though I guess it would have been veiwed by less people and have been thought of as "less credible".

_*I added the 'Let's say" to keep the statement ENWorld freindly._


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> She only told Ryan that tidbit, and Bishop... and well SARAH.




I forget the contents of the conversation, from before the board wipe, but I am pretty sure Kelly's mom had said something to her about the whole different kinds of elites things and helping cardinal way back in issue 10 I think it was when Kelly was aasking her about her connection to Pantheon.  Issue 10 was the one that poofed, and the majority of 11, right?

Can you outline who knows what so that I can get it straight? I'm a tad confused.

Then again she only has to wait a year or so and she will be proven right regardless.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I forget the contents of the conversation, from before the board wipe, but I am pretty sure Kelly's mom had said something to her about the whole different kinds of elites things and helping cardinal way back in issue 10 I think it was when Kelly was aasking her about her connection to Pantheon.  Issue 10 was the one that poofed, and the majority of 11, right?
> 
> Can you outline who knows what so that I can get it straight? I'm a tad confused.
> 
> Then again she only has to wait a year or so and she will be proven right regardless.



 Off the top of my head...

*Kelly* knows that elites were created by Cardinal, she knows that her mother was involved but not the particulars.

*Ryan and Bishop* know that the elites were created by Cardinal, and that she used the nanomachines developed by Sheila Mitchell to facilitate the delivery of the virus she created.

The rest of the teens probably know that Cardinal is linked to the emergence of elites


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> Hmm.  Let's say CNN is a American company with a pro-American agenda*.  They might not want to spin this if it makes the UN look bad.  In fact, they might spin it to make the UN look worse (somehow).  Then again, it's the London branch, so there might be a butting of heads there.
> 
> She should have just made a YouTube video.  No fancy editing done there.  Though I guess it would have been veiwed by less people and have been thought of as "less credible".
> 
> _*I added the 'Let's say" to keep the statement ENWorld freindly._



 There are other factors as well, the political and social climate is slowly becoming unstable... American is changing its views on elites and what to do with them... the UNJE is trying to focus on the arrival of Overseer and also further its agenda.

It is complicated and any spin on it will be interesting, I can say that at this point they will go more for the shock value, and pulling of heart strings then focus on the bits that are so outlandish that they will need to provide evidence


----------



## Hammerhead

Sorry for my absence. I've just been moving back to college, and having problems with my internet (of course).


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Sorry for my absence. I've just been moving back to college, and having problems with my internet (of course).



 No worries you didn't miss much besides Kelly changing everything


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> No worries you didn't miss much besides Kelly changing everything




Kelly being Kelly really.  Sirry about this guys, I think there is more then a little Kelly in me.  I didn't think it would put a target on Gilden or Gadget.  Ryan...welll, he is used to it, and its not paranoia if they really are out to get you, so she is just looking out for his sanity


----------



## Tokiwong

Yes I am evil.


----------



## Mimic

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I didn't think it would put a target on Gilden or Gadget.




Maybe it won't, who knows, but I would think there are alot of agencies that would love to get a close up look at two non-demensional beings.


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Yes I am evil.




Yes, you are.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Yes, you are.



 I try to do something evil every issue sometimes twice


----------



## Tokiwong

In other news I am totally addicted to this SHOW!


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> In other news I am totally addicted to this SHOW!




I feel the same way about Venture Bros.


----------



## Tokiwong

Samnell said:
			
		

> I feel the same way about Venture Bros.



 I bought Season 1 on DVD Venture Brothers is awesome


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I bought Season 1 on DVD Venture Brothers is awesome




Listen to the commentaries; they're worth it. Doc Hammer has a deliciously dirty sense of humor.


----------



## Shalimar

Why is it that the fact that she is giving the intervew to Red Witch is what makes me think that she is doing the wrong hing as opposed to just giving it at all.  I mean it was a totally random place to go, there is probably a CNN branch in Mudaba Adin, right?


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Why is it that the fact that she is giving the intervew to Red Witch is what makes me think that she is doing the wrong hing as opposed to just giving it at all.  I mean it was a totally random place to go, there is probably a CNN branch in Mudaba Adin, right?



 What is done, is done


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> What is done, is done




Right, but out of curiosity if she had gone to the headquarters in Atlanta would it still have been the Red Witch?


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Right, but out of curiosity if she had gone to the headquarters in Atlanta would it still have been the Red Witch?



 A GM never tells.


----------



## KentArnold

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Right, but out of curiosity if she had gone to the headquarters in Atlanta would it still have been the Red Witch?




The enemy is wherever the GM needs them to be. Even if it means in the top bunk in your room ten minutes after you made sure it was empty.

Thats the advantage of holding most of the cards, nobody truly knows what cards are still in the deck and which are in your hand.


----------



## Hammerhead

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Right, but out of curiosity if she had gone to the headquarters in Atlanta would it still have been the Red Witch?




Probably. The Red Witch has Kelly's soul, right? Which means that she very well may have a way to predict Kelly's actions, or read her thoughts. She may also have some kind of freak ability to show up where she wants/needs to be, Doctor Who style. I highly doubt it was freak occurence. 

I've always liked Orpheus the Necromancer. He deserves some more face time.


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Probably. The Red Witch has Kelly's soul, right? Which means that she very well may have a way to predict Kelly's actions, or read her thoughts. She may also have some kind of freak ability to show up where she wants/needs to be, Doctor Who style. I highly doubt it was freak occurence.
> 
> I've always liked Orpheus the Necromancer. He deserves some more face time.



Actually Hammerhead is close to the truth of the matter, the Red Witch has that uncanny ability of being in the right place at the wrong time for everyone else 

I love Dr. Orpheus


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Wondering if a mind link between Cassie and Chance is doable.


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Wondering if a mind link between Cassie and Chance is doable.



 Sure


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Sure





Grovvy, I'll pull the book out and stat it out after my MC raid.,


----------



## KentArnold

You know, the text message Timmy got brought to mind a quote from many places.

"Big Brother is watching you."

That's almost scary.

And considering I know some of the details of Big Brother in this instance (I gave Toki the idea), I'm scared.

And yes, Timmy is TRYING not to be such a gloomy guss. He's doing better but still ...


----------



## Tokiwong

KentArnold said:
			
		

> You know, the text message Timmy got brought to mind a quote from many places.
> 
> "Big Brother is watching you."
> 
> That's almost scary.
> 
> And considering I know some of the details of Big Brother in this instance (I gave Toki the idea), I'm scared.
> 
> And yes, Timmy is TRYING not to be such a gloomy guss. He's doing better but still ...



 You supply the ideas, I supply the evil.


----------



## KentArnold

Timothy served Ice Cold.

I pity anyone / anything getting in his way right now.

You don't go and threaten loved ones. That makes heroes tend to be willing to drop small buildings or the like on your head.


----------



## Aenion

KentArnold said:
			
		

> Timothy served Ice Cold.
> 
> I pity anyone / anything getting in his way right now.




Good thing it's Karen then


----------



## Shalimar

My my Paragon sure is paranoid.  Its not like he has anything to worry about from his students, its not like they don't like him or anything.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> My my Paragon sure is paranoid.  Its not like he has anything to worry about from his students, its not like they don't like him or anything.



 More like he is tired of cleaning up your messes.


----------



## KentArnold

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> More like he is tired of cleaning up your messes.




Which he probably in some form or another set in motion in the first place.

Damage control is fine, but preventing the damage from escalating into 'city totaled' works a lot better.

Poor Timbo, ready to demonstrate that vans, lamp posts and other heavy objects are very effective melee weapons, if he's given a target.


----------



## Tokiwong

What is Cassie's arguement against the UNJE?

Elites were already integrated... so I am not sure about that, the oppression thing I can see.  But  he does hve a tough job, trying to kep the world free and safe and also keep unruly elite students under control...


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> More like he is tired of cleaning up your messes.




I think Oracle hit the nail on the head with that one.  We are all just teenagers


----------



## KentArnold

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I think Oracle hit the nail on the head with that one.  We are all just teenagers




Nah, teenagers don't cause problems. No they don't.

::fails to notice the wrecked car outside.::

Not at all, right?


----------



## Mimic

KentArnold said:
			
		

> Nah, teenagers don't cause problems. No they don't.
> 
> ::fails to notice the wrecked car outside.::
> 
> Not at all, right?




my thoughts exactly. 

Just because you have a drivers license doesn't mean you can take your parents car in the middle of the night without telling them...

Or in this case, just because you can leave the institute doesn't mean you can teleport to Milan without telling someone.

Those crazy teenagers...


----------



## Tokiwong

No wonder Paragon is bald.


----------



## Mimic

Curse silver age heroes and their "ethics" and "morality"

This is going to hurt.


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> No wonder Paragon is bald.




Bald can be sexy on black men.



> Curse silver age heroes and their "ethics" and "morality"
> 
> This is going to hurt.




You never know, he is a bad guy called Genocide, he might just offer her and grab you anyway.


----------



## Mimic

Shalimar said:
			
		

> You never know, he is a bad guy called Genocide, he might just offer her and grab you anyway.




Either way there is going to be pain


----------



## Tokiwong

*Notes about Communications on Earth Legacy*

Been glossed over I suppose but basically everything is on the web in a way.  You watch a news cast, and you are interested in knowing more you can simply start bringing up similar newscasts or articles or even shows to that cast in real time.  You watch a commercial you can access the site via the commercial to purchase or learn more about what it is your are seeing.  

Your email address is your contact information, although far more complex.

Everyone ahs a web presence in a way, the world is wireless, high speed, and access to the communications entity is dirt cheap.  Your cell phone is just a n easy way to not have to carry around a laptop, but even the cheapest phone is light years ahead of the smart phones of today in functionality.

Everything is wireless, security is huge, and entertainment is on demand.  Product placement is huge, although commercial still exist on more “traditional video stream networks”.  But you watch a music video, you can initiate a search based on the video, the producer, the content, or even the clothes worn and interact with your entertainment…

I guess you get the point.  Hopefully.


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Everything is wireless, security is huge, and entertainment is on demand.  Product placement is huge, although commercial still exist on more “traditional video stream networks”.  But you watch a music video, you can initiate a search based on the video, the producer, the content, or even the clothes worn and interact with your entertainment…




I'm probably the only guy that just pictured the whole team in ratty bathrobes and curlers watching music videos and cooing over what the singer is wearing, then kvetching over the price.

"That weird shirt with all of those buckles costs SIX HUNDRED DOLLARS?! I mean, I would totally go for it for five, maybe five-fifty, but six is just stupid. Even if they pay me- eyes glaze over for a moment, "Shirts for the whole team!"


----------



## Hammerhead

Samnell said:
			
		

> I'm probably the only guy that just pictured the whole team in ratty bathrobes and curlers watching music videos and cooing over what the singer is wearing, then kvetching over the price.
> 
> "That weird shirt with all of those buckles costs SIX HUNDRED DOLLARS?! I mean, I would totally go for it for five, maybe five-fifty, but six is just stupid. Even if they pay me- eyes glaze over for a moment, "Shirts for the whole team!"




Who knew the Hennet look would EVER be in?


----------



## Samnell

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Who knew the Hennet look would EVER be in?




It's a world full of crazy superpowers. For all we know, Mark's single-handedly made spandex jumpsuits the thing to wear for the cultured boy on the go. Ryan could even be popularly seen as the nicest elite alive. 

People are weird about celebrities.


----------



## KentArnold

Samnell said:
			
		

> It's a world full of crazy superpowers. For all we know, Mark's single-handedly made spandex jumpsuits the thing to wear for the cultured boy on the go. Ryan could even be popularly seen as the nicest elite alive.
> 
> People are weird about celebrities.




Yes, they are at that. As long as Ryan doesnt go and make the speedo popular. I might have another reason to dislike him.

Oh, and sorry Cassie & Kelly, you're not gettign saved from the riot act by Timbo & crew deciding to pay a visit. He's calming down and doing research on his own for now. Which might put his paying Jun Min a call back until she's done with the lot of you.


----------



## Tokiwong

Samnell said:
			
		

> It's a world full of crazy superpowers. For all we know, Mark's single-handedly made spandex jumpsuits the thing to wear for the cultured boy on the go. Ryan could even be popularly seen as the nicest elite alive.
> 
> People are weird about celebrities.



 Chances are this is quite true 

Mark, is an international sex symbol.


----------



## Mimic

> Kelly asks, also hoping it was alright to record her conversations with Paragon and the others. She figured that maybe getting Anika and Mark, or Paragon to say they knew Bishop didn't do it would cause enough of a stink that they'd maybe let him go, she doubted it, but it would at least clear him from being a genocidal maniac, like well, Genocide.




This is ironicly funny considering that one of Kelly's beefs is the fact that she is being constantly monitered but doesn't seem to have a problem recording other people's conversations more then likely without their consent.


----------



## Shalimar

Mimic said:
			
		

> This is ironicly funny considering that one of Kelly's beefs is the fact that she is being constantly monitered but doesn't seem to have a problem recording other people's conversations more then likely without their consent.




Meh, recording him for 1 conversation to set right his framing someone for murdering 10 million+ people is a bit different then putting an entire school on 24-7 surveilance, indefinitely.


----------



## Hammerhead

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Meh, recording him for 1 conversation to set right his framing someone for murdering 10 million+ people is a bit different then putting an entire school on 24-7 surveilance, indefinitely.




Bishop has been framed only in the court of public opinion...and quite frankly, I imagine he's already got a lifetime sentence there. And it's not really in the UN's interests to release information about Genocide and Overseer.


----------



## Mimic

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Meh, recording him for 1 conversation to set right his framing someone for murdering 10 million+ people is a bit different then putting an entire school on 24-7 surveilance, indefinitely.




Yes they are different. One is illegal and the other is not.

The institute (I would believe) is not a public place and can set their own rules. The monitoring is not done in any secret way, no one is unaware that it is going on. Also its not like they are doing it to a select few either, teacher or student, they all are monitored. I would also belive that most private companies/corporations probably do the same thing, just not to the same level just due to the lack of technology on their part.


----------



## Samnell

Mimic said:
			
		

> The institute (I would believe) is not a public place and can set their own rules. The monitoring is not done in any secret way, no one is unaware that it is going on. Also its not like they are doing it to a select few either, teacher or student, they all are monitored. I would also belive that most private companies/corporations probably do the same thing, just not to the same level just due to the lack of technology on their part.




There are two interesting questions here. 1) would the guarantees we are used to as residents of developed democracies even exist in Eritrea where the Institute is located? Eritrean law would seem to be the relevant one for any surveilance. 2) if local law does not apply then the Institute must be extraterritorial, like an embassy or an old time treaty port. If that is the case, what law does apply? If it's just basic international law, then we have very few real guarantees as persons. International law is mostly about the interactions of states and tends to be both vaguely defined and poorly-enforced.

While it's likely that as an ordinary thing the UNJE extends most of the usual human rights provisions, it's possible that this is seen more as a moral favor than a claim we would have against it should such grants be ceased. Further complicating things for us team members is that legally we're probably seen to have forfeited a large number of our rights by signing the contracts. I expect that if Paragon really wanted to he might bring us up before courts-martial instead of packing us off to the Hague or something.

...but now I'm just speculating about entertaining technicalities.


----------



## Tokiwong

Mimic said:
			
		

> Yes they are different. One is illegal and the other is not.
> 
> The institute (I would believe) is not a public place and can set their own rules. The monitoring is not done in any secret way, no one is unaware that it is going on. Also its not like they are doing it to a select few either, teacher or student, they all are monitored. I would also belive that most private companies/corporations probably do the same thing, just not to the same level just due to the lack of technology on their part.



 This is correct, everyone knows that SARAH is watching; everyone is under surviellance, I prefer the term security monitoring.

As far as Eritrea, it is a developed Democracy at this point and the Institute abides by the local laws.  I have just glossed over it, and made it as simple as possible for the game without bogging down in details.

And Hammerhead is right, it isn't in the UNJE's best interest to start divulging info about Overseer or Genocide at this time without causing a panic that could destabilize everything they have worked for...

oh and the situation in America is not much better


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Chances are this is quite true




You know, a friend and I have considered what a society where the height of male fashion was tights would end up looking like. We ended up with an odd sort of superhero setting totally obsessed with amateur sports for both the usual reasons and as a personal fitness program geared towards looking good in those oh-so-stylish tights. We figured that in such a global social locker room, notions of personal space have probably taken a hell of a beating.


----------



## Agamon

Sorry, Toki, I didn't realize the new edition still uses that archaic version of delay.  I guess I should have refocused/delayed, my bad.


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:
			
		

> You know, a friend and I have considered what a society where the height of male fashion was tights would end up looking like. We ended up with an odd sort of superhero setting totally obsessed with amateur sports for both the usual reasons and as a personal fitness program geared towards looking good in those oh-so-stylish tights. We figured that in such a global social locker room, notions of personal space have probably taken a hell of a beating.




...interesting topic of discussion, that must have been.


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> ...interesting topic of discussion, that must have been.




Well, he and I had fun. We ended up rationalizing a lot of genre conventions very quickly. We agreed that the world we were arriving at would be pretty scary and we'd not want to live there, but you could knock together a viable near-future superhero setting out of it...if your players had a high tolerance for being creeped out.


----------



## Hammerhead

I think our future could be worse than every male other myself wearing tights. Sorry, but I have standards, no matter how much fashion may sink into the depths of depravity.  Although really, in many ways, it would be something of an improvement; nowadays most fashion items seem to simply rehashing things from earlier decades. I'm still waiting for the damn tie to go out of style.  

The mission against Genocide is going way too well. How does Possession work again? Genocide doesn't get a save every round, does he?

By the way, Toki, the Legacy team is a civil organization, not a military one, correct? IE, no court martials or the like. Another question...is being on the Legacy team in any way linked to attending or living at the Institute?


----------



## Samnell

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> I think our future could be worse than every male other myself wearing tights. Sorry, but I have standards, no matter how much fashion may sink into the depths of depravity.  Although really, in many ways, it would be something of an improvement; nowadays most fashion items seem to simply rehashing things from earlier decades. I'm still waiting for the damn tie to go out of style.




Well, we presumed that some segment of the population would not be persuaded by the new trends, especially as they would be at least strongly associated with a relatively extreme fitness craze and general athleticism. Not everyone is going to sign on, and not everyone would be welcome. Fat guys in tights would still be out. Anyway, the dystopia was more with the high school sports cult on steroids vibe that came off the society as a consequence of the fashion.

I'm waiting for the tie to go out of style too. What a stupid piece of clothing. Fashion in general isn't exactly sensible, or even sane. Ever see a woman who's crammed her toes into those tiny points for decades? I have. She'd permanently dislocated her middle toes so they wedged up against the rest of her foot and pointed straight down. The two toes flanking were almost as bad, but angled in under the middle. I tell you, it's western foot-binding. But I digress. At least ties don't cause permanent deformity.


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> The mission against Genocide is going way too well. How does Possession work again? Genocide doesn't get a save every round, does he?




Of course, the practice mission is going to go exactly as we plan.  I'm betting the real thing goes nothing like this. 

With Posession, Anika gets him for 1 minute, then he gets a save every round (without the cumulative +1 bonus per round as long as she keeps the effect sustained).  Up until then, if she makes him do anything he's totally against doing, he gets another save (with a bonus if it's major).

Being a violent guy, she's going to keep fighting with him, and just redirect the target of his aggression (and hope neither of the two unknowns are loved ones or something...).


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> With Posession, Anika gets him for 1 minute, then he gets a save every round (without the cumulative +1 bonus per round as long as she keeps the effect sustained).  Up until then, if she makes him do anything he's totally against doing, he gets another save (with a bonus if it's major).




Oh crap, I bet Toki gave him a basket of kittens on the premises for just this occasion. When we find them, we'll want to take them with us and Genocide just wants to have a nice snack.

Legacy vs. the Cute!


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> By the way, Toki, the Legacy team is a civil organization, not a military one, correct? IE, no court martials or the like. Another question...is being on the Legacy team in any way linked to attending or living at the Institute?



It is for the most part a sub-division of the UN forces, but a civil arm.  People don't get court martialed, or what have you.  But you can be suspended, censured, and punished for actions on and off-duty so to speak.

Legacy at the moment, is tied to the Institute.


----------



## Tokiwong

Ryan rolled a 23 attack, the Telepath rolled a 20, she was stunned and bruised, the aura knocks her out, she rolls a 10 Toughness save.


I forgot that in the game post.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

For some reason when I think of the Cassie/Chance thing the whole 'Cleavage girl' clone issues from Supermegatopia comes to mind. Must be because it's a monday.


----------



## Shalimar

Can Kelly tell that the other students don't actually believe her?

I have 3pp left unspent, if its ok with you I'd like to spend them now.
I'm going to spend 1pp on Ultimate Effort: Diplomacy
Spend a 2nd pp on 4 ranks of diplomacy, this doesn't actually raise her bonus, it just means that she would affect males and females equally, making her attractive feat superfluous mechancis wise.

Saving the last pp, unless you'd be willing to let me buy a specialized HP that would only work to power my 2 Ultimate Efforts feats.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Can Kelly tell that the other students don't actually believe her?
> 
> I have 3pp left unspent, if its ok with you I'd like to spend them now.
> I'm going to spend 1pp on Ultimate Effort: Diplomacy
> Spend a 2nd pp on 4 ranks of diplomacy, this doesn't actually raise her bonus, it just means that she would affect males and females equally, making her attractive feat superfluous mechancis wise.
> 
> Saving the last pp, unless you'd be willing to let me buy a specialized HP that would only work to power my 2 Ultimate Efforts feats.



 Unless you use outright mind control its like standing in the school cafeteria and telling everyone that Osama bin Laden is not responsible for 9-11  sorry to use to the real world reference


----------



## Agamon

Good grief.  Is Kelly supposed to be the pop star version of Abe Lincoln?  

One thing I learned watching The Office: when public speaking, occasionally raise your hands above your head and/or pound your fists onto the podium.


----------



## Shalimar

Agamon said:
			
		

> Good grief.  Is Kelly supposed to be the pop star version of Abe Lincoln?
> 
> One thing I learned watching The Office: when public speaking, occasionally raise your hands above your head and/or pound your fists onto the podium.




Well she is one of the most convincing people on the planet, able to talk her way out of a fight at will, well if she ever actually wanted to avoid a fight instead of jumping right in.  I think from here on out she is going to be using her considerable talents to convince people that Overseer is coming, and that everyone eeds to get ready.  She'll be doing her best to bring unaffliated elites over to her side of things as opposed to Pantheon which the public believes is criminal (they do think the movement is bad, right toki?). 

Toki, as per our conversation I'll spend 1pp on Ultimate effort Diplomacy.  Since you were against the other 2 things I'll spend the other 2pp to raise her Charisma to 18.


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Well she is one of the most convincing people on the planet, able to talk her way out of a fight at will, well if she ever actually wanted to avoid a fight instead of jumping right in.




Don't take any offense to this, but I'm curious.  How do you explain this?  Is it considered part of her powers?  A confuddled teenage girl that can command the attention of world leaders is a bit...odd.


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> Don't take any offense to this, but I'm curious.  How do you explain this?  Is it considered part of her powers?  A confuddled teenage girl that can command the attention of world leaders is a bit...odd.



 There are natural limits to what I will allow Diplomacy to do, you can talk down Goons 1 through 10, even the lead Goon, but Genocide will still kill you, no matter how petty that smile is.

If you note just cause Gilden succeeded in Diplomcy, he still wanted to kill him.


----------



## Tokiwong

Most elites don't involve themselves with Pantheon or playing UNJE super heroes most are rich, chilling, and getting paid for doing things no one else can


----------



## Shalimar

Agamon said:
			
		

> Don't take any offense to this, but I'm curious.  How do you explain this?  Is it considered part of her powers?  A confuddled teenage girl that can command the attention of world leaders is a bit...odd.




I can't argue with that, Kelly is indeed quite odd.  I'd simply point out the feats that normal people can accomplish.  Look at what cult leaders can get their members to do in real life and they don't have powers.  Kelly's charisma isn't really off the charts at 18.  LEts look at what the benchmarks say for someone with her stats:

Charisma 18:  Highly gifted,  I don't really think this is too shocking for a public figure, the max for a pure human without powers is a 24-25 and thats listed as the peak of humanity. 

Diplomacy 10: Makes her an expert in dealing with people, getting them to see her side of things.  She's not the best in the world, but her attractiveness makes her a bit better at dealing with guys then girls, but she is certainly no slouch at either.  I think this is realistically explained as having grown up being the complete center of attention, and liking that so she worked hard to be able to keep herself the center of attention.  She has really always been this charismatic, I just haven't needed to put it to use.  Actually the only person she tried to convince of anything was Paragon and he is even better at this then she is.



> There are natural limits to what I will allow Diplomacy to do, you can talk down Goons 1 through 10, even the lead Goon, but Genocide will still kill you, no matter how petty that smile is.
> 
> If you note just cause Gilden succeeded in Diplomcy, he still wanted to kill him.




Yeppers


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> If you note just cause Gilden succeeded in Diplomcy, he still wanted to kill him.




Yeah, well Diplomacy isn't really a battle skill unless you have ranks up the wazoo, what with the -20 penalty for using it as a full round action.  So the reaction made sense to me.


----------



## Shalimar

I was sort of surprised it worked, but then again, it gave him Gilden in his talons which is probably a fond wish of his.


----------



## Mimic

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I was sort of surprised it worked, but then again, it gave him Gilden in his talons which is probably a fond wish of his.




I was counting on his desire to get Gilden in claws more then counting on his diplomacy, personally I am surprised that he made it out uninjured.

As for the cult leader, well they are charismatic but they also search out very specific people. Its not likely someone like Charles Manson could walk into a restaurant, start talking and convert everyone to his way of thinking.

As for the cafeteria, I don't think that its they don't believe her more so then they just don't care. You probably got 1 or 2 wondering though.


----------



## Aenion

Sorry about my slow posting, been incredibably busy again  :\ 

But my schedule should begin to clear up now.


----------



## Tokiwong

Mimic said:
			
		

> As for the cult leader, well they are charismatic but they also search out very specific people. Its not likely someone like Charles Manson could walk into a restaurant, start talking and convert everyone to his way of thinking.



Yeah this is true, they find the right people, and then isolate them.


----------



## Mimic

I really like* Chance.







_*Like as in "Oh my God, she is going to kill us all in our sleep."_


----------



## KaintheSeeker

I fail to see how Cassie finally zinging back makes her 'even more ineffectual'.


----------



## Tokiwong

Mimic said:
			
		

> I really like* Chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Like as in "Oh my God, she is going to kill us all in our sleep."_



The main difference between Cassie and Chance is not so much that one is outspoken and the other is not.  Cassie has a great need to understand people, herself, and what she is.  She is mystified by people because in some ways she is afraid.  

Chance does not care; she lacks that need to understand on some level what she is, and how people interact.   Actually her main difference is a total lack of moral fiber; she really would not have much regret in killing a person, or anyone for that matter.  She is not evil, just morally deficient in that area; but coupled with her lack of caring of social conventions makes her plenty dangerous…


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> I fail to see how Cassie finally zinging back makes her 'even more ineffectual'.



 Matter of perspectve, and really Ryan is rarely moved by such displays lol.


----------



## Hammerhead

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> I fail to see how Cassie finally zinging back makes her 'even more ineffectual'.




Because it's obvious and petty.


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Because it's obvious and petty.



 Man we can't call Ryan Glow Boy anymore...


----------



## Hammerhead

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Man we can't call Ryan Glow Boy anymore...




I think the last person who called Ryan that may have been killed. You know, just saying...


----------



## Tokiwong

I can see this conversation going places...


----------



## Shalimar

Kelly's sense motive is at -2, so its doubtful she'll pick up anything that isn't obvious.


----------



## Agamon

Heh, fair enough.  Anika's not willing to talk openly about it further just yet, though...


----------



## Shalimar

I'm surprised about everyone's being ok with whats going on.  I wonder what Kiyana would have to say, or Karen and Kal.


----------



## Aenion

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I'm surprised about everyone's being ok with whats going on.  I wonder what Kiyana would have to say, or Karen and Kal.




I think Kelly's lucky Karen isn't there, she would have a thing or two to ask about why she was in Milan and London without telling anyone so shortly after they both disappeared and she nearly died and why she suddenly decided to leave the institute. Nevermind Cassie and Chance acting like, if not worse than, Ryan.

Framing Bishop/Pantheon isn't the right to do for the UN, but telling the people the truth would be even worse.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I'm surprised about everyone's being ok with whats going on.  I wonder what Kiyana would have to say, or Karen and Kal.



 Kiyana most likely tries not to think about it, she feels like she is doing the right thing 

Denial.


----------



## Mimic

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I'm surprised about everyone's being ok with whats going on.  I wonder what Kiyana would have to say, or Karen and Kal.




Gilden is ok with it due to his training. He knows that knowledge is power and must be handled carefully, giving out information to someone without the ability or wisdom to use it correctly is just looking for trouble.


----------



## Shalimar

There was more then one reason I wanted them to wait a bit. Kelly being in the middle of the school when it came out was not part of the plan


----------



## Mimic

You know what they say about the best laid plans of men and mice.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Aenion said:
			
		

> I think Kelly's lucky Karen isn't there, she would have a thing or two to ask about why she was in Milan and London without telling anyone so shortly after they both disappeared and she nearly died and why she suddenly decided to leave the institute. Nevermind Cassie and Chance acting like, if not worse than, Ryan.
> 
> Framing Bishop/Pantheon isn't the right to do for the UN, but telling the people the truth would be even worse.





So, basically I was to let Cassie stay passive? She's tried of being berated by a bully who fails to see anyone elses side of things and seems to take personal pleasure at her expense.


----------



## Shalimar

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> So, basically I was to let Cassie stay passive? She's tried of being berated by a bully who fails to see anyone elses side of things and seems to take personal pleasure at her expense.




I agree with Kain on this one, Ryan is an ass and his attitude and conversations with her is a big part of why she is doing this.  He is like Paragon, just without the charisma.  Its understandable why he is like that though.


----------



## Aenion

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> So, basically I was to let Cassie stay passive? She's tried of being berated by a bully who fails to see anyone elses side of things and seems to take personal pleasure at her expense.




Basically I'm just saying what Karen'll think of the entire situation 

She doesn't understand the need to goad the bully any further, she'll just try to make him feel bad for a while. Nor would she feel the need to run off to Milan to go shopping because she's not getting what she wants from those in charge.


----------



## Shalimar

Aenion said:
			
		

> Basically I'm just saying what Karen'll think of the entire situation
> 
> She doesn't understand the need to goad the bully any further, she'll just try to make him feel bad for a while. Nor would she feel the need to run off to Milan to go shopping because she's not getting what she wants from those in charge.




Kelly's thought process wasn't to flout the rules, actually I just sort of blanked on that rule since I knew kids were going shopping I figured they were allowed to go shopping.  It honestly didn't occur to me that they'd get in trouble, and that is probably a commentaryon my common sense.


----------



## Samnell

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I agree with Kain on this one, Ryan is an ass and his attitude and conversations with her is a big part of why she is doing this.




Seconded. Half the time the only way Mark keeps from snapping at Ryan is by avoiding him. Then it bothers him a little bit that he does that because he's supposed to be the responsible team leader and Legacy is supposed to be all happy friends that live in a town up in the clouds and come down in cloud cars to save circus children from evil magical books, or red-headed kids in red track suits.


----------



## Shalimar

Wow, I was expecting Ryan to actually slug Kelly this time.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Wow, I was expecting Ryan to actually slug Kelly this time.



 I think it would be redundant and from how I see it, Kelly has proved Ryan's opinion about her, at least in his eyes.


----------



## Tokiwong

Samnell said:
			
		

> Seconded. Half the time the only way Mark keeps from snapping at Ryan is by avoiding him. Then it bothers him a little bit that he does that because he's supposed to be the responsible team leader and Legacy is supposed to be all happy friends that live in a town up in the clouds and come down in cloud cars to save circus children from evil magical books, or red-headed kids in red track suits.



 Nice care bears reference.


----------



## Hammerhead

Ryan's just a big softie. 

Really, Ryan's opinion of Kelly just lowered. I'm sure Kelly will throw some kind of pity party, maybe get horribly drunk over this sad, depressing news.


----------



## Tokiwong

Mark should put his foot down.


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Mark should put his foot down.




Mark's a terrible leader, easily seduced by wishful thinking (We're all friends on Legacy!), wealth (So much money I don't know what to do with it!), and personal appeals. He could stand a lot more in the way of training, probably. Aside from Legacy he has exactly zero experience working with people in groups to fall back on.

Poor guy, he means well. He even believes in the team.


----------



## Agamon

No doubt.  Enter thought, open mouth.  Ryan and Chance, I dub thee King and Queen of Crassness.

Kelly should like Ryan.  He's nothing if not brutaly honest.


----------



## Shalimar

Too bad diplomacy doesn't work on PCs, its not like Kelly said anything untrue...especially about the UN having even more despicable programs that the group doesn't know about.



> Kelly should like Ryan. He's nothing if not brutaly honest.



  Honesty doesn't really require te brutal part, Ryan and Kellyjust got off on the wrong foot and we ran with it from there.  I personally like Ryan, but then again he is the most honest of the PCs.  Kelly maybe externally honest but I am not 100% sre that she is always honest with herself.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

I've basically come to the decision that Ryan will never agree with Cassie (or Chance) on anything and he basically hates her.


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> I've basically come to the decision that Ryan will never agree with Cassie (or Chance) on anything and he basically hates her.



 I think you are focusing an unhealthy amount of time on Ryan and Cassie's relationship


----------



## Shalimar

Toki, can you clear up Kelly's status prior to the story being released?  The last I knew she was on the reservists lists, or was this after the Hurrricane?  I'm totally blanking, you probably explained it before at some point.


----------



## Agamon

Just a joke, Shal.   

Yeah, I think Cassie secretly likes Ryan.  Or maybe she's got that "everyone must like me" complex. 

That also was a joke.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Toki, can you clear up Kelly's status prior to the story being released?  The last I knew she was on the reservists lists, or was this after the Hurrricane?  I'm totally blanking, you probably explained it before at some point.



 She was a reserve member but the moment she made it clear she was leaving that was terminated, and she was already in  suspension status prior to going public.


----------



## Tokiwong

Mark and Paragon have a good rapport  I like that.


----------



## Shalimar

With all the super technology and telepaths around are lie detector tests still seen as a joke?  I'd figure at this point someone would have got one that worked.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> With all the super technology and telepaths around are lie detector tests still seen as a joke?  I'd figure at this point someone would have got one that worked.



 Telepaths cannot be used to prove guilt or innocence.


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Telepaths cannot be used to prove guilt or innocence.




How about actual lie detecting devices?


----------



## Hammerhead

Lie detector tests do work. Quite well, really. I know that some companies have made ones far more reliable and accurate than a simple polygraph.  Although I'm pretty sure that I could beat one 

Using a lie detector, just like using telepathy most likely, can't be used to prove guilt or innocence in a court of law. And it would be unseemly to use one in an interview.


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Mark and Paragon have a good rapport  I like that.




Mark's firmly in the thrall of his super-charisma, plus he's a logical role model, plus he's the semi-father figure Mark's never had and doesn't quite know how to deal with. He'd eat out of Paragon's hand if asked to.


----------



## Shalimar

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Lie detector tests do work. Quite well, really. I know that some companies have made ones far more reliable and accurate than a simple polygraph.  Although I'm pretty sure that I could beat one
> 
> Using a lie detector, just like using telepathy most likely, can't be used to prove guilt or innocence in a court of law. And it would be unseemly to use one in an interview.




 I would assume with super intelligent invetors that it'd be possible to get 100% accuracy.  While it may not hold up in court it would be a major point in the court of public opinion.  I just don't want to make assumptions about the culture of technology in the Legacy verse.


----------



## Tokiwong

Lie Detector Tests are quite accurate as is, the US Gov't uses them extensively, but for this matter this is a classy affair, not Jerry Springer; they want to hear what she has to say and not so much if it is true or not via some third party.


----------



## Shalimar

I'm a little lost.  They have tried to avoid having evidence that could prove her claims twice now?  By going forward before any proof was gathered, and then by refusing the lie detector test.  I truly begin to doubt their dedication to journalism, or at least getting to the truth.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I'm a little lost.  They have tried to avoid having evidence that could prove her claims twice now?  By going forward before any proof was gathered, and then by refusing the lie detector test.  I truly begin to doubt their dedication to journalism, or at least getting to the truth.



 They don't do interviews with lie detector tests, that is trashy.


----------



## Tokiwong

Not sure how they are avoiding it, they are doing their own investigative journalism, but they are giving Kelly a chance to respond to her detractors


----------



## Hammerhead

Besides, I'm pretty sure that with her Bluff, Kelly could beat one.  I think they're not dedicated since they won't give her exactly what she wants


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Besides, I'm pretty sure that with her Bluff, Kelly could beat one.  I think they're not dedicated since they won't give her exactly what she wants



 A Lie detector test will prove she isn't lying, I am not sure if that will make people feel any better about living with disease ridden super heroes creatd by the world's number one terrorist and they are the only thing standing between the world and some alien being who wants to kill everyone.

Yeah Joe Normal should feel good about that.


----------



## Shalimar

Kelly's bluff comes from the fact that no one would believe she lies, she just gives off an 'I haven't got a deceitful bone in my body' vibe, its not from having a large amount of practice.

I don't think Kelly would stand a very good chance at passing a lie detector test (assuming she was lying) but since she is telling the truth it wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> A Lie detector test will prove she isn't lying, I am not sure if that will make people feel any better about living with disease ridden super heroes creatd by the world's number one terrorist and they are the only thing standing between the world and some alien being who wants to kill everyone.
> 
> Yeah Joe Normal should feel good about that.




Yea, but she wants to be believed so a test to prove that she isn't lying would be a major boon for her.  Once she is believed she can move on to the next part of her plan, Speeches and oratory to pull together and get ready for Overseer.  Kelly is very convincing, hopefully she can convince enough people that on the day the big bad shows up the UNJE, Pantheon, the Movement, and whatever she pulls in can get together and fight him, or at least fight Overseer's army long enough to let Ryan annoy him (which knowing Ryan shouldn't take long).

I doubt it will go as planned, but its a relatively simple plan and about what she would come up with.


----------



## Tokiwong

this is doomed to not go anywhere near as planned, Kelly is likeable but not a politician or even people savvy


----------



## Mimic

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I'm a little lost.  They have tried to avoid having evidence that could prove her claims twice now?  By going forward before any proof was gathered, and then by refusing the lie detector test.  I truly begin to doubt their dedication to journalism, or at least getting to the truth.




Most journalistic companys don't care about the truth, they sell the news. The more sensationalist the better, its all about the money and that requires people to watch/read/listen, the more and the longer the better.

I work in the field, I see it every day.


----------



## Shalimar

I'm not sure what to post at this point, it seems like CNN is voluntarily handing the exclusive on everythin Kelly will do from this point on over to a competitor.  They know Kelly has a lot more to say, and that she wanted to say it with them and was willing to give them a second chance even after ambushing her if she just got some assurances, so they give her right to another new company?

Kelly isn't the brightest person and doesn't knoww who is who at CNN behind the scenes, they could just get a random exec to apologize and assure her that they wont do it again and she'd be back with mostly being ok with them, but they wont make an attempt to keep her going to them with her story?


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what to post at this point, it seems like CNN is voluntarily handing the exclusive on everythin Kelly will do from this point on over to a competitor.  They know Kelly has a lot more to say, and that she wanted to say it with them and was willing to give them a second chance even after ambushing her if she just got some assurances, so they give her right to another new company?
> 
> Kelly isn't the brightest person and doesn't knoww who is who at CNN behind the scenes, they could just get a random exec to apologize and assure her that they wont do it again and she'd be back with mostly being ok with them, but they wont make an attempt to keep her going to them with her story?



 They really don't need her at this point, and she made it clear she isn't going to work with them, and frankly the Red Witch could care less about the truth


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> They really don't need her at this point, and she made it clear she isn't going to work with them, and frankly the Red Witch could care less about the truth




Actually she made it clear that she did want to work with them, she just wanted to deal with someone in charge that wouldn't be over-ruled on what they said.

Kelly's next step is to see a lawyer since they deal in facts and evidence and stuff like that and know the stuff that the spin people would pull.  Will she be able to or will it be Genocide in drag?


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Actually she made it clear that she did want to work with them, she just wanted to deal with someone in charge that wouldn't be over-ruled on what they said.
> 
> Kelly's next step is to see a lawyer since they deal in facts and evidence and stuff like that and know the stuff that the spin people would pull.  Will she be able to or will it be Genocide in drag?



 I think all this real world stuff is a drag, and is detracting from the story at large actually, but sure.

This is not something I really care to focus on for any amount of time, its realistic which I like but also boring.


----------



## Shalimar

We don't have to focus on it if you don't want to.  The easiest ways to resolve it and get back to the story would be for the UN to admit it and move forward, or to just kill Kelly and move any civil unrest to the background I suppouse.  But that might not be where you want the UN to move to.  Sorry for causing a drag on the story.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> We don't have to focus on it if you don't want to.  The easiest ways to resolve it and get back to the story would be for the UN to admit it and move forward, or to just kill Kelly and move any civil unrest to the background I suppouse.  But that might not be where you want the UN to move to.  Sorry for causing a drag on the story.



 the civil unrest will be playing a major role from now on, that part I do like, I will figure out a suitable way to handle this


----------



## Shalimar

Tell me what Kelly should do, and I'll do it.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Tell me what Kelly should do, and I'll do it.



 I never tell my players what to do  so relax


----------



## Mimic

I think Kelly telling the world the truth is great personally. There are some many plot hooks that are going to come out of it, that it boggles the mind.

Will Kellly grow emotionally and live up the the potential that pretty much everyone sees in her or be crushed into a doormat. Will she accept responibility for her actions (good and bad) and still live with the consequences? Or will she still run away when the going gets tough?

So much roleplay possibility with her. I envy you.


----------



## Tokiwong

Mimic said:
			
		

> I think Kelly telling the world the truth is great personally. There are some many plot hooks that are going to come out of it, that it boggles the mind.
> 
> Will Kellly grow emotionally and live up the the potential that pretty much everyone sees in her or be crushed into a doormat. Will she accept responibility for her actions (good and bad) and still live with the consequences? Or will she still run away when the going gets tough?
> 
> So much roleplay possibility with her. I envy you.



 Oh I agree, this opens up a whole new avenue of stories and will probably make things even harder on the teens in the long run


----------



## Samnell

Mimic said:
			
		

> I think Kelly telling the world the truth is great personally.




Me too. If I were in Mark's shoes I would have ratted out the UN as soon as I heard about the sterilization and No Return. Then they would have killed me. But likely they never would have given me such information in the first place.


----------



## Hammerhead

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Oh I agree, this opens up a whole new avenue of stories and will probably make things even harder on the teens in the long run




 you Kelly. 

Sorry Samnell, but no one would trust you. You like kobolds.


----------



## Samnell

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Sorry Samnell, but no one would trust you. You like kobolds.




I know. It's like a disease.


----------



## Tokiwong

Each teen gains 3 PP, and well I hope you enjoy the cliffhanger of sorts 

Yes I am evil, yes I am crazy, and I hope you guys have fun with Chaos' little gift!

Kelly gets 1 extra PP for adding a new dimension to the game.


----------



## Hammerhead

Damn it Toki, what the hell is wrong with you? I mean, really.


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Damn it Toki, what the hell is wrong with you? I mean, really.



 yay


----------



## Agamon

Hmmm, this would be the "Freaky Friday" episode then, hey?  (Doesn't every genre show have one of those if lasts more than a couple seasons?)

This should be interesting...


----------



## Hammerhead

I just know that Farscape had one.


----------



## Mimic

All I got to say is whoever has Gilden's body better not be messing with his pocket dimension.


----------



## Hammerhead

Well, at least this isn't the first time a chick's been driving Ryan's body around.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

ARgh.. that is soooo evil.


----------



## Samnell

Heh heh heh.

EDIT: put two pp into my will save, and gave Mark Benefit (wealth) like I've been meaning to for several months now.


----------



## Agamon

Used my 3 pts to raise Def +1 and add the Leadership feat.


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> I just know that Farscape had one.




And X-Files, Red Dwarf, Buffy the Vampire Slayer, ST:TOS, ST:TNG, Stargate: SG-1, and that's just the ones off the top of my head.  But there's a reason it's a popular idea...


----------



## Hammerhead

Agamon said:
			
		

> And X-Files, Red Dwarf, Buffy the Vampire Slayer, ST:TOS, ST:TNG, Stargate: SG-1, and that's just the ones off the top of my head.  But there's a reason it's a popular idea...




Yeah, but I've only seen all the episodes of Farscape.


----------



## Tokiwong

I hope you guys enjoy this as much as I will.


----------



## Agamon

Oh, I'll enjoy it for sure.  My PC...not so much, I don't think.


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Well, at least this isn't the first time a chick's been driving Ryan's body around.




Yeah, but last time it wasn't a chick that hated his guts.


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> Yeah, but last time it wasn't a chick that hated his guts.



 Yeah I am looking forward to that


----------



## Shalimar

I am really looking forward to this.


----------



## Shalimar

Saving my 4pp since I'll be hitting PL 10 at the end of the issue.


----------



## Tokiwong

Hi fans,

Gadget here, what an issue!  I am not even sure what to say about that cliffhanger, I hope my body is still my body!  But wow, look at what Kelly did, I did not see that coming!  But then again, the writers always surprise me, and they never tell me anything juicy!

By the way Gilden is super cute when he is serious, but don’t tell him that, that can be our little secret!

I can’t wait to see how the teens handle this little mix-up and take down Genocide at the same time!  I think many fans are happy to see Mr. McC come back, and I am sure he will be shaking things up for the teens in a hurry!  I think we may see interesting developments next issue including some information on what is happening the United States and perhaps the first hints of Chimera; what is Chimera…well we shall see…

Basically means the writers keep kicking me out of their offices!

Well fans, I know you can’t wait for another action packed issue of Gadget’s Amazing Adventures, or as some of you know it, Generation Legacy; so stay tuned to Issue 14 for the showdown with Genocide… among other things!

-	Gadget

PS:  I wonder who that guy is that is stalking Tim’s pseudo girlfriend?


----------



## Hammerhead

Chimera was a mentalist who managed to mind control Kelly (good job, buddy, *that's* an accomplishment), called Ryan "glow boy," then got messily torn in half by one of those old school rams. Looks like a new Chimera has risen from the grave; this one is likely to be much scarier. 

Well, even if you're in the body of someone you hate, what are you going to do? Cut off "your" own limb to spite the guy?


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Chimera was a mentalist who managed to mind control Kelly (good job, buddy, *that's* an accomplishment), called Ryan "glow boy," then got messily torn in half by one of those old school rams. Looks like a new Chimera has risen from the grave; this one is likely to be much scarier.
> 
> Well, even if you're in the body of someone you hate, what are you going to do? Cut off "your" own limb to spite the guy?



 Good memory... I can tell you this new *Chimera* is in no way connected to that two-bit terrorist!

Can't put that past Cassie


----------



## Agamon

Physically hurt, maybe not.  Just be happy Cassie's not petty, cause there's plenty of things one could do steering the body of someone they didn't like.

On the plus side, I think Chaos has just made it possible for Cassie to come along in the Genocide fight (both in mind and body ).


----------



## Shalimar

There is an awful lot of embaressing stuff you could do with the body of someone you hate.  Pictures of Ryan in drag anyone?  Kissing another guy since Ryan comes off slightly homophobic and it would push his buttons regardless.

The real question is if Ryan can use Anika's powers without the prayers since he probably never cared enough to learn them.


----------



## Hammerhead

I don't think anyone has "learned" Anika's prayers. If it comes down to it, however, Ryan can just babble about Thor or Loki or Odin or Freya or someone else then do something. However, Ryan, unlike Anika, believes that her powers are 100% genetic mutation. That may negate the need for gestures. 

And since that there's about a dozen people who've been body switched, the window of opportunity for embarassing somebody is rather small. And there's always the question of payback.


----------



## Hammerhead

BTW, what's our Wiki password again?


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Wiki password...



 and the link would be good too


----------



## Hammerhead

http://generationlegacy.pbwiki.com/


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> http://generationlegacy.pbwiki.com/




Pretty sure it's 'enworld'.


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> I don't think anyone has "learned" Anika's prayers. If it comes down to it, however, Ryan can just babble about Thor or Loki or Odin or Freya or someone else then do something. However, Ryan, unlike Anika, believes that her powers are 100% genetic mutation. That may negate the need for gestures.




And it will.  Anika's 'drawback' is simply a mental block.  The way she sees the world and her place in it these past few years is what has kept her mentally stable.  The way her powers worked in the other dimension is how they really work, she just can't accept that.  That's why I keep a spare 2 points free at all times: to buy off the drawback when the mental block goes down.

Looking forward to the fun times ahead.  I'm going to change that Leadership feat, Toki.  Not sure it's going to fit anymore...yeah, let's go with Seize Inititive instead, much more fitting now.


----------



## Hammerhead

Why the change from Leadership to Seize Initiative?

Ryan will be banking his PP. This is going to be pretty funny. When does the next isssue start?


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Why the change from Leadership to Seize Initiative?




A bit of a change in attitude, nothing major.  But Leadership says, "Let's work together", while Seize Initiative says, "I wanna go first".


----------



## Mimic

I wil bank my points as well and yes I agree with everyone else in saying that it should be very funny.


----------



## Aenion

Only 1 pp short for powerlvl 10  Will use 1 pp for All-Out Attack feat, banking the rest.

Next issue is going to be interesting   

At least Karen's body is relatively safe in Mark's hands... 



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> On the plus side, I think Chaos has just made it possible for Cassie to come along in the Genocide fight (both in mind and body ).




Whether bodily presence will be a good thing remains to be seen I guess. The person steering it, isn't exactly used to avoiding attacks anymore.


----------



## Agamon

Aenion said:
			
		

> Whether bodily presence will be a good thing remains to be seen I guess. The person steering it, isn't exactly used to avoiding attacks anymore.




Tell me about it.  Anika apologizes to Mark ahead of time for the bruises that will be acquired by running into things at high speed.


----------



## Tokiwong

Game post coming later today


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Game post coming later today





Still think Irony demands that Ryan be stuck in someone like Kelly or Cassie. 

Of course Cassie is NOT AMUSED.


----------



## Hammerhead

Well, Kelly gets to miss out on all of the fun body switching. Too bad. Instead she gets to talk to lawyers. I'm not sure who has it worse.

I think getting stuck in your ex's body and waking up next to a guy is bad enough. Although if Ryan gets Anika's powers, he can possess people and change his shape.


----------



## Agamon

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Still think Irony demands that Ryan be stuck in someone like Kelly or Cassie.
> 
> Of course Cassie is NOT AMUSED.



I think where he is stuck now, while less so than your suggestions, is ironic enough, thanks.


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Still think Irony demands that Ryan be stuck in someone like Kelly or Cassie.
> 
> Of course Cassie is NOT AMUSED.



 LOL I am amused.


----------



## Shalimar

I thought Ryan in Kelly's body would be pretty funny.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Witness my lack of empathy for Ryan's situation.


----------



## Tokiwong

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=3071153#post3071153

New Thread is up


----------



## Tokiwong

Kelly scanning the globe and fixing stuff like that is not something I sort of like... it is just a little much


----------



## Hammerhead

Well, Shalimar has mistakenly combined Quickness and ESP. Quickness lets you shorten the amount of time it takes to make a routine task. However, the area seen by ESP is still restricted by the power. Using ESP is not by any definition a routine task. In other words, it still takes a standard action to view a specific area.

However, Kelly can still take 20 on the Search check of that area in a microsecond, but by no means can she scan the globe in minutes.


----------



## Agamon

Oy, let's avoid the following conversation HH:

Mark's body: "Mark?"

Anika's body: "Good for you, you know your own name."

Mark's body: "I'm not Mark, you are, right?"

Anika's body: "Wrong."

Mark's body: "Well, who are you if you're not Mark, because I know you're not me."

Meanwhile, Sami wonders what he's been smoking.


----------



## Hammerhead

If Ryan were a better liar (and spoke Swedish) he'd pretend to be Anika for a few minutes, just to convince Anika that she was really insane.


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> If Ryan were a better liar (and spoke Swedish) he'd pretend to be Anika for a few minutes, just to convince Anika that she was really insane.




That was the other response I imagined, actually.


----------



## Tokiwong

Mark wins


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Mark wins




I once had a player who thought (correctly) that the party had been infiltrated. He nagged me relentlessly about how players don't normally declare going to the bathroom, but the PCs must do it. When I finally agreed that the character in question probably would go, he scried the scene and grilled me about anatomical correctness. The infiltrator had good magic, so I said everything was there.

He declares: "I disbelieve the penis!" That was six years ago. I did not expect to have a similar situation arise (<- accidental pun) again so soon.


----------



## Shalimar

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Well, Shalimar has mistakenly combined Quickness and ESP. Quickness lets you shorten the amount of time it takes to make a routine task. However, the area seen by ESP is still restricted by the power. Using ESP is not by any definition a routine task. In other words, it still takes a standard action to view a specific area.
> 
> However, Kelly can still take 20 on the Search check of that area in a microsecond, but by no means can she scan the globe in minutes.




Never claimed to be able to search the globe in minutes.  With Quickness 12 it'd take just shy of an hour if I took 20 on it.  It wasn't a mistake it was part of the extended search rules, they use the example of a speedster with quickness, I just expanded the area untill it covered the globe multiplied the time it took, and then divided out the quickness.

As per our conversation I dropped the Quickness Toki.  Let me know about what you want me to do on the teleporting.


----------



## Hammerhead

Searching on foot is probably pretty routine. 

Searching via magical sense is not very routine.


----------



## Shalimar

Samnell said:
			
		

> I once had a player who thought (correctly) that the party had been infiltrated. He nagged me relentlessly about how players don't normally declare going to the bathroom, but the PCs must do it. When I finally agreed that the character in question probably would go, he scried the scene and grilled me about anatomical correctness. The infiltrator had good magic, so I said everything was there.
> 
> He declares: "I disbelieve the penis!" That was six years ago. I did not expect to have a similar situation arise (<- accidental pun) again so soon.




Mark is too funny, you almost owe me a new monitor for that, teach me to drink while I surf the boards.


----------



## Tokiwong

this will be a fun issue


----------



## Shalimar

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Searching on foot is probably pretty routine.
> 
> Searching via magical sense is not very routine.




Read page 53 the last 2 paragraphs and then onto the top of 54, it covers everything about extended searches.  I doesn't really matter any more, but the rules are embedded under the searrch skill description.


----------



## Agamon

That's gotta be the funniest thing I've read in a long, long time.  Thanks, Samnell.


----------



## Shalimar

You guys better get Kelly's soul back, I want my damn hero points   , anyone want to lay odds on Kelly getting smacked because she doesn't want to use her powers since that could frighten people?


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> this will be a fun issue




This is just so wrong...so, so wrong...


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:
			
		

> You guys better get Kelly's soul back, I want my damn hero points




That was once a high priority, but Anika is now selfishly worrying about just getting her own body back.


----------



## Hammerhead

Someone's got to look after number one, and it's not like Kelly has Anika's back.


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Someone's got to look after number one, and it's not like Kelly has Anika's back.




Nope, Ryan does.  *ba-dump-ching*


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> Nope, Ryan does.  *ba-dump-ching*



 Oh man, hahahahaa


----------



## Agamon

Now the question is, where did all the NPC minds go?  If Gilden is in Kal's body and Tim's in Tina's, it stands to reason that Aya and Gadget have been affected, too.  Consider this a vote to put Gadget in Gilden's body. Though the way you set up the match-ups so far, Toki, I'm sure you've already came to the same conclusion.


----------



## Hammerhead

I figured Tim to be in Aya's body. 

It would be truly horrible if some people were unaffected by the switching though.


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> I figured Tim to be in Aya's body.
> 
> It would be truly horrible if some people were unaffected by the switching though.



 Tim is in Aya's body  this is correct.


----------



## Tokiwong

Mark's reaction is downright great, good luck trying to calm him down Gilden/Kal.


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> That's gotta be the funniest thing I've read in a long, long time.  Thanks, Samnell.




Hey, Mark's got issues and with his life history I think almost anyone would assume they fell off the wagon and it backed over them a few times to make sure they stayed off.





> Mark is too funny, you almost owe me a new monitor for that, teach me to drink while I surf the boards.




Well, as long as you learned your lesson.


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Mark's reaction is downright great, good luck trying to calm him down Gilden/Kal.




You know, I think I'm at my best with Mark when he's suffering very badly. I'm not sure what that says about me.


----------



## Samnell

For Agamon's benefit: Mark wears boxers, usually patterned solids with a button fly. He never used to wear them to bed, but since Star's been coming by he's gotten into the habit.


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Tim is in Aya's body  this is correct.




Oh, okay.  I knew it was one or the other.


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:
			
		

> For Agamon's benefit: Mark wears boxers, usually patterned solids with a button fly. He never used to wear them to bed, but since Star's been coming by he's gotten into the habit.




Thank God for that!


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> Thank God for that!




I was a quarter of the way through an awkward post about how Mark doesn't wear underwear to sleep when I realized he woke up to Star every morning. He's not enough of a morning person to remember to put some on before coming out of his bedroom when he wakes. Therefore, he must wear something to sleep. Given his clothing preferences, the boxers are an oddity but he's too gentle with his swimwear and other such things to use them for the task.


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:
			
		

> Hey, Mark's got issues and with his life history I think almost anyone would assume they fell off the wagon and it backed over them a few times to make sure they stayed off.




On the plus side, Mark is now in a drug-free body.  Oh, great.  Anika's in the junkie's body.  This just gets better and better.


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:
			
		

> I was a quarter of the way through an awkward post about how Mark doesn't wear underwear to sleep when I realized he woke up to Star every morning. He's not enough of a morning person to remember to put some on before coming out of his bedroom when he wakes. Therefore, he must wear something to sleep. Given his clothing preferences, the boxers are an oddity but he's too gentle with his swimwear and other such things to use them for the task.




Yes, that would have been very awkward.  But even in the state of mind she was in, she would have put somehting on before leaving the bedroom, otherwise...


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> On the plus side, Mark is now in a drug-free body.  Oh, great.  Anika's in the junkie's body.  This just gets better and better.




Mark hasn't had an actual fix in something in excess of a year. It's about 6 months + the duration of the game. Of course, that doesn't stop him from wanting one.

Just be glad I decided he didn't have the very long menu of junkie scars, burst veins, track marks, cigarette burns, and other permanent disfigurements.


----------



## Agamon

I didn't learn a whole heck of a lot from my Deviant Psych course I took a while back, but I do remember that it usually takes years for a drug addict's body to return to a more normal state, though the longer one is a junkie, the longer it takes for the body to heal, though it never fully does.  Synaptic plasicity, and all that.

So with imminent disaster looming, she's in Mark's body without Jun Min's mental block.  This _is_ going to be fun.


----------



## Aenion

Agamon said:
			
		

> On the plus side, Mark is now in a drug-free body.  Oh, great.  Anika's in the junkie's body.  This just gets better and better.




Try getting a needle in that body 

Karen's body reacts to strong emotions, so she/he is probably either razorsharp right now or invisible or both 

Loved the reaction, that'll teach him to be a perv and feel up Karen the moment he gets her body


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> I didn't learn a whole heck of a lot from my Deviant Psych course I took a while back, but I do remember that it usually takes years for a drug addict's body to return to a more normal state, though the longer one is a junkie, the longer it takes for the body to heal, though it never fully does.  Synaptic plasicity, and all that.




I did not know that. I"ve assumed that Mark's continued cravings were largely psychological. 



> Loved the reaction, that'll teach him to be a perv and feel up Karen the moment he gets her body




Aw, don't be like that. It's not like he enjoyed it.


----------



## KentArnold

Having worn contacts, I know the "joys" of them. And what fun, blushing about the idea of seeing Aya's body. Poor Aya, she's gotta deal with a guy in her body who does not have her fashion sense. An old jumpsuit? poor Aya. Of course its probably a bit on the tight side.

At least, in a way, Timothy is enjoying being able to walk. Sorta.

Ok, spending some of his PP.

Impervious Toughness 1(1 PP)
Flight +1(2 PP)
Regeneration(Recovery +1)(1 PP)
Telekinesis +1(2 PP)

Nothing else I can think of warranting for now.


----------



## Tokiwong

KentArnold said:
			
		

> Having worn contacts, I know the "joys" of them. And what fun, blushing about the idea of seeing Aya's body. Poor Aya, she's gotta deal with a guy in her body who does not have her fashion sense. An old jumpsuit? poor Aya. Of course its probably a bit on the tight side.
> 
> At least, in a way, Timothy is enjoying being able to walk. Sorta.
> 
> Ok, spending some of his PP.
> 
> Impervious Toughness 1(1 PP)
> Flight +1(2 PP)
> Regeneration(Recovery +1)(1 PP)
> Telekinesis +1(2 PP)
> 
> Nothing else I can think of warranting for now.



 Sounds good post your character in the Rogue's Gallery


----------



## Hammerhead

By the way, what stats do we each use? Obviously, we're stuck with their physical stats and powers. Do we use our own skills, feats, base attack/defense, and saves?


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> By the way, what stats do we each use? Obviously, we're stuck with their physical stats and powers. Do we use our own skills, feats, base attack/defense, and saves?



 Yeah that will be the tentative plan  I might make each character retain their own Will save as well and use the Reflex and Fortitude saves of the new body


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Yeah that will be the tentative plan  I might make each character retain their own Will save as well and use the Reflex and Fortitude saves of the new body




I was assuming there'd be an overall -2 on anything they do (physically, anyway), as well, not being used to their new bodies.


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> I was assuming there'd be an overall -2 on anything they do (physically, anyway), as well, not being used to their new bodies.



 ^^ I will get the hammered out rules before we go into any combat... well any planned combat lol.


----------



## Agamon

Oh, and if you think Ryan will eventually get the hang of tapping Anika's powers without the drawback, I can just buy it off when the time comes.


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> Oh, and if you think Ryan will eventually get the hang of tapping Anika's powers without the drawback, I can just buy it off when the time comes.



 Ryan will have to use casting actions just like Anika, even if he is totally concentrating without them, he can't do anything...


----------



## Tokiwong

I swear the best arguements are Anika/Ryan fights


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I swear the best arguements are Anika/Ryan fights




Good to hear.  This should be the final nail in the coffin of that relationship, so there should be plenty of arguements to come.


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> Good to hear.  This should be the final nail in the coffin of that relationship, so there should be plenty of arguements to come.



 Well they were due for one...

I am waiting to see how Kelly handles the new situation with Metatron.


----------



## Shalimar

Is getting her ass kicked on national TV a valid reaction?  This guy fought Bishop one on one.


----------



## Hammerhead

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I swear the best arguements are Anika/Ryan fights




It's because they care enough to actually be able to hurt each other. Ryan would dismiss most people just out of hand. The other fun part is that they don't really need to invent the wrongdoings of the other.


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> It's because they care enough to actually be able to hurt each other. Ryan would dismiss most people just out of hand. The other fun part is that they don't really need to invent the wrongdoings of the other.




Those are good points.


----------



## Shalimar

Oh boy, watched too much Ronin Warriors on netflix.  Kelly deserves to get hit for all that sappy speechifying.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Oh boy, watched too much Ronin Warriors on netflix.  Kelly deserves to get hit for all that sappy speechifying.



 Revise the movement, I am pretty sure I don't want Kelly to be able o teleport in combat.


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Revise the movement, I am pretty sure I don't want Kelly to be able o teleport in combat.




Okie doke.  I turned it into a charge attack since I didn't know if she'd be able to catch up to his speed.


----------



## Tokiwong

I was confused Agamon, but I think Cassie is now at Mark's room, and the rest of the teens have congregated around Kal's room.


----------



## KentArnold

Cassie/Ryan, Ryan/Anika, Tim/Aya, Star and Jun Min, are currently in Mark's room.

All the others seem to have congregated in Kal's room.

I think I've got it right.


----------



## Shalimar

So uh, how high was Kelly when she got smacked back down to earth?  This could be painful.  DC 15 +1 for every 10 feet...splat


----------



## Agamon

KentArnold said:
			
		

> Cassie/Ryan, Ryan/Anika, Tim/Aya, Star and Jun Min, are currently in Mark's room.
> 
> All the others seem to have congregated in Kal's room.
> 
> I think I've got it right.




Everyone's in Mark's room now, which should only increase the confusion   Well, except ?/Gilden, anyone figured who's missing?  I think it's Aya.  And it looks like Kiyana and James are still normal (lucky them).

So maybe we should come up with a consensus notation when refering to our PCs.  Some people are refering to themselves as themselves, making the odd reference to the fact they are in someone else's body, others are using a hybrid name and using pronouns refering to the physical gender.

I say we go with the following: When not speaking, use the mental/physical hybrid name to refer to yourself and others (ie Anika/Mark) and the pronoun of your actual PC.  When speaking, you can say whatever you want (though I'd assume most people will use the mental aspect's name, assuming they know who it is).

How's that sound?  Just to avoid confusion...


----------



## Hammerhead

Agamon said:
			
		

> How's that sound?  Just to avoid confusion...




Avoiding confusion? You pansy.


----------



## Mimic

Ah, Tokiwong is there any way to make/get any food or water in Gilden's pocket demension?


----------



## Agamon

The 'headquarters' that was created is not self-sustaining, no.


----------



## Shalimar

Wouldn't it have to be self-sustaining since Gilden's pet chorlop lives there?


----------



## Agamon

I think one can assume the chorlop can live there, perhaps feeding on the grass, and maybe with water brought in by Gilden, but both Anika's and Gilden's dimensions have no source of food or water to sustain a human, as the points weren't spent to make it so.  Not that it couldn't be done in the future.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Win or lose the possession I think it's quite clear that Ryan just screwed the pooch.


----------



## Agamon

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Win or lose the possession I think it's quite clear that Ryan just screwed the pooch.




Oh, I'm certain that little dog is not happy right now.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Agamon said:
			
		

> Oh, I'm certain that little dog is not happy right now.





Ryan will have to do a LOT now to convince Cassie that he is worth saving now. 

Of course Chance might just backhand him in his much weaker/vulnverble body.


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Ryan will have to do a LOT now to convince Cassie that he is worth saving now.
> 
> Of course Chance might just backhand him in his much weaker/vulnverble body.



 Why does Cassie want to save him at all?


----------



## Agamon

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Ryan will have to do a LOT now to convince Cassie that he is worth saving now.
> 
> Of course Chance might just backhand him in his much weaker/vulnverble body.




Oh, man.  There's a burn...


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Why does Cassie want to save him at all?




Well, there is the whole saving herself and the rest of existance along with Ryan...


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Agamon said:
			
		

> Well, there is the whole saving herself and the rest of existance along with Ryan...





Well the rest of existances anyway, she's still half convinced that she will 'pop' out of existance when the future she is from ceases to be.


----------



## Agamon

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Well the rest of existances anyway, she's still half convinced that she will 'pop' out of existance when the future she is from ceases to be.




Oh, right.  Well, hey, existance is a good thing to save.


----------



## Hammerhead

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Why does Cassie want to save him at all?




Why does Cassie think she will be able to save him at all?


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Why does Cassie think she will be able to save him at all?





Well lets see.. because his fate is the worlds? Or she simply thought he was just hurting and misunderstood.

And she never thought she could 'save him' rather she was willing to stand by him against the Overseer.


----------



## Tokiwong

I will have firm rules for the characters soon, probably later this evening.

Also Kent I need you to post your character to the new thread.  I will also post stats for Kal and Aya for those players that are in NPC characters.


----------



## Shalimar

How are Kelly's wounds?  Is she still disabled and everything I mean?


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> How are Kelly's wounds?  Is she still disabled and everything I mean?



 Her wounds are recovered.  She is in recovery.


----------



## Shalimar

Is she ready to check out of the hospital?  I would guess a doctor would still have to see her before she can leave.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Is she ready to check out of the hospital?  I would guess a doctor would still have to see her before she can leave.



 No they want to keep her probably over night for observation.


----------



## Shalimar

Okie doke


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Okie doke



 She was lit on fire.


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> She was lit on fire.




Does that mean bandages and scars?  I gotta say she has some bad luck with toughness rolls.


----------



## Hammerhead

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Does that mean bandages and scars?  I gotta say she has some bad luck with toughness rolls.




Yep, no argument there. But really, a solo fight against Metatron has only one outcome.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Does that mean bandages and scars?  I gotta say she has some bad luck with toughness rolls.



 Yes, she definitely has scars, though the doctors have done their best to keep it minimal, she did loose hair though >< she isn't bald but she could use some serious attention.

And yes Metatron is bad news.


----------



## Tokiwong

As an aside, the fifteen minutes before they have to reconvene in the Black Room is plenty of time for the players to see Kelly's stunt in New York against Metatron and his speech on the video news 

For those so inclined.


----------



## Hammerhead

Bah, what kind of teenager watches the news. Especially in the morning.


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Bah, what kind of teenager watches the news. Especially in the morning.



 For some reason I always figured Ryan tried to stay abreast of that kind of thing... but lol yeah


----------



## Shalimar

How bad is the scaring?


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> How bad is the scaring?



 it is quite good, nothing that clothing and makeup can't cover, her career as a star is nowhere near over


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Bah, what kind of teenager watches the news. Especially in the morning.




Yeah, well, what teenager, trapped in an opposite gender body, is going to take a 'quick shower'?


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> Yeah, well, what teenager, trapped in an opposite gender body, is going to take a 'quick shower'?



 >< oh man that is going to be interesting... but also glossed over haha


----------



## Shalimar

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Yep, no argument there. But really, a solo fight against Metatron has only one outcome.




No, not really.  If she had hero points he wouldn't have been able to hurt her with her ultimate toughness, which I bought to stop the one hit KOs and yes I am drowning in the irony.  Its rolling poorly (17 total when you have a +11)  when she has no hero points to ensure at least an average roll.


----------



## Aenion

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> >< oh man that is going to be interesting... but also glossed over haha




That's why Karen is watching Mark closely, she doesn't need a quick shower, she doesn't want him to risk eating or drinking or doing anything that would embarass her more than he already did


----------



## Shalimar

Toki, I'm thinking about picking up a self-only healing, only working out doors.  She keeps getting taken out in one hit, and while in this case against a much more powerful opponent thats to be expected, it also had to do with her rolling poorly.  The one hit knock-outs are kinda getting annoying, at least from my perspective since it makes Kelly come off as a joke character.  Pretty much the Jar Jar Binks of the comic.  Would the self-healing be ok with you?


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Toki, I'm thinking about picking up a self-only healing, only working out doors.  She keeps getting taken out in one hit, and while in this case against a much more powerful opponent thats to be expected, it also had to do with her rolling poorly.  The one hit knock-outs are kinda getting annoying, at least from my perspective since it makes Kelly come off as a joke character.  Pretty much the Jar Jar Binks of the comic.  Would the self-healing be ok with you?



 I think Regeneration with a limit to being exposed to the elements of outside may work better 

Rolling an 11 is not a bad roll, that is about average, a 17 with a +6 modifier is actually very good.


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I think Regeneration with a limit to being exposed to the elements of outside may work better
> 
> Rolling an 11 is not a bad roll, that is about average, a 17 with a +6 modifier is actually very good.




Umm, Kelly has a toughness of +11.  To get a 17 she'd have had to roll a 6.

Ok, sounds good on the regen thing.  I'll figure it out.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Umm, Kelly has a toughness of +11.  To get a 17 she'd have had to roll a 6.
> 
> Ok, sounds good on the regen thing.  I'll figure it out.



 LOL I got the roll and the modifier reversed, you only have to worry about one sheet, I have to check everyone's lol.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> No, not really.  If she had hero points he wouldn't have been able to hurt her with her ultimate toughness, which I bought to stop the one hit KOs and yes I am drowning in the irony.  Its rolling poorly (17 total when you have a +6)  when she has no hero points to ensure at least an average roll.



 Losing your soul is bad news.


----------



## Hammerhead

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Toki, I'm thinking about picking up a self-only healing, only working out doors.  She keeps getting taken out in one hit, and while in this case against a much more powerful opponent thats to be expected, it also had to do with her rolling poorly.  The one hit knock-outs are kinda getting annoying, at least from my perspective since it makes Kelly come off as a joke character.  Pretty much the Jar Jar Binks of the comic.  Would the self-healing be ok with you?




Doesn't it have more to do with Kelly consistently making bad decisions and wandering off by herself to pick fights?


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Doesn't it have more to do with Kelly consistently making bad decisions and wandering off by herself to pick fights?



 Metatron is about as dangerous if not more so then Genocide.


----------



## Hammerhead

Well, Kelly got taken down in one round by both


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> LOL I got the roll and the modifier reversed, you only have to worry about one sheet, I have to check everyone's lol.




Sorry about that, from now own I think we should all post our relevant combat stats at the start of a fight?


----------



## Shalimar

Except for Overseer and Cardinal Kelly has fought all the big bads and been...erm, owned by all of them.  2 KOs in round 1, her soul taken, and probably other stuff as well.


----------



## Hammerhead

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Except for Overseer and Cardinal Kelly has fought all the big bads and been...erm, owned by all of them.  2 KOs in round 1, her soul taken, and probably other stuff as well.




Karen and Mark got their ass kicked by Overseer...or his avatar or something. Cardinal has yet to really be seen except at the end of the phone call.


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Karen and Mark got their ass kicked by Overseer...or his avatar or something. Cardinal has yet to really be seen except at the end of the phone call.



 They are supposed to strike fear into the hearts of men and women.


----------



## Hammerhead

Well yeah. One of the good ways to make a villain is to have their presence always felt, but their faces rarely seen. Or you can do the reverse and have them be a constant thorn in the group's side.

But I'd probably have to say that Cardinal is a more scary figure than Overseer, since her motivations are less certain.


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Well yeah. One of the good ways to make a villain is to have their presence always felt, but their faces rarely seen. Or you can do the reverse and have them be a constant thorn in the group's side.
> 
> But I'd probably have to say that Cardinal is a more scary figure than Overseer, since her motivations are less certain.



 Chaos is the best thorn in the side ever.

I agree Cardinal scares me.


----------



## KentArnold

Hey, where is the rogue's gallery for OUR game?

I hunted, and there are two pages, but I can't see our game listed. Unless its nested under another thread.


----------



## Tokiwong

KentArnold said:
			
		

> Hey, where is the rogue's gallery for OUR game?
> 
> I hunted, and there are two pages, but I can't see our game listed. Unless its nested under another thread.



http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=162006


----------



## Tokiwong

Kelly has a fun time ahead of her


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kelly has a fun time ahead of her




Apparently blondes are more fun, its just not fun for them


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Apparently blondes are more fun, its just not fun for them



 It is the end of the world as we know it.


----------



## KentArnold

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> It is the end of the world as we know it.




"And we feel fine!"

Kudos if you know the name of the artist.


----------



## Mimic

Wasn't that from Great Big Sea?


----------



## KentArnold

Actually, I don't recall myself. Just remember that song from when I was young(er).


----------



## Samnell

KentArnold said:
			
		

> Actually, I don't recall myself. Just remember that song from when I was young(er).




REM, from Eponymous. 1988. Yea, verily, for I was only eight years of age in that distant time.


----------



## Tokiwong

That was easy.


----------



## Hammerhead

How does Gilden know when Overseer will show up? Actually, how did Kelly know (I seem to recall her mentioning this once or twice)?


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> How does Gilden know when Overseer will show up? Actually, how did Kelly know (I seem to recall her mentioning this once or twice)?



 Ugh it is hard for me to keep track of what the students know and don't know... >< but you may be correct, I am not sure if many students know that the end times are near... but as it is, that is pretty much moot now


----------



## Shalimar

Actually Kelly doesn't know, but even she isn't totally clueless.  She figures it will be in the next year or two since Overseer has already sent his generals and has been working on creating the portal to Earth Legacy.  I mean Mexico was a failed attempt, but that didn't mean he'd stop trying.


----------



## Mimic

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> How does Gilden know when Overseer will show up? Actually, how did Kelly know (I seem to recall her mentioning this once or twice)?




Wasn't he on the ship when the Overseer said it in the other reality?


----------



## Agamon

I'm having such a problem keeping what I know from what Anika knows, that I'm now only skimming posts that have nothing to do with her, and then read the whole thing later when I do re-read of the game (or when she finds out about said info).  No more feigning ignorance, it's all fairly real.


----------



## Agamon

Look at Anika all sticking up for Ryan.  I didn't expect that to be happening anytime soon.


----------



## Tokiwong

It was due, Cassie and Kelly need slight reality checks


----------



## Mimic

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> It was due, Cassie and Kelly need slight reality checks




Slight?


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> It was due, Cassie and Kelly need slight reality checks




Reality checks for what?


----------



## Agamon

Ryan, it's Heimdall, not Odin.  Sheesh.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Agamon said:
			
		

> Ryan, it's Heimdall, not Odin.  Sheesh.





Actually isn't Odin the god of roads or journeys?


----------



## Aenion

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Actually isn't Odin the god of roads or journeys?




Looks like it, Heimdal is the watchman/guardian of the gods. The things you learn from gaming


----------



## Tokiwong

*Body Swap Rules*

The players will use their own skills, and any feats that apply to mental traits.  They will also use their original Will save, and the Intelligence and Wisdom of their original bodies.  Everything else will be from their new bodies.

This is slightly overly simplistic but should be the easiest, if there is a question on a feat ask, okay now have fun.

*Kelly*

The Teleport should be a full action without Progression for weight, she isn't a teleporter, and I don't like that aspect.  It should be slow, and not exactly functional.  Drop the Easy as well, thanks.


----------



## KentArnold

Agamon said:
			
		

> Look at Anika all sticking up for Ryan.  I didn't expect that to be happening anytime soon.




Uh, I think its more like ...

"Yes, he's an *idiot*, but he's _our_ *idiot*. We have to deal with him because if we dont, then chances of any of us seeing another birthday is probably *slim and none*."


----------



## Hammerhead

And because whatever his faults may be (and they are plentiful), he is not the teenage archdevil that Cassie labels him as.


----------



## KentArnold

Oh, I was looking at the characters in the Rogue's gallery. Saw a couple mistakes. Perhaps just typos but ...

Under Anika it says -5 hit / +2 damage for melee - telekinesis. As a tradeoff that'd be -2 to hit / +2 damage.

Also, Mark's speed is wrong. It's listed as 1000 ft / round and 10,000 mph.

It should be:

100,000 ft normal / 200,000 ft accelerated / 400,000 ft all out / 10,000 mph

Minor, but with us swapping charas, it's good to make sure these things are corrected.


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> And because whatever his faults may be (and they are plentiful), he is not the teenage archdevil that Cassie labels him as.



 I always thought Evil Ryan won in the simulator.


----------



## Aenion

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> And because whatever his faults may be (and they are plentiful), he is not the teenage archdevil that Cassie labels him as.




Ryan's just a big bully, like Karen tried to tell Cassie. If you don't reciprocate he'll get bored and leave you alone.

But yeah, I don't think there ever was a good Ryan


----------



## Tokiwong

LOL I saw your edit Hammerhead, after I posted, it was just dark, not so much unnatural as just the absence of light which may just be unnatural but I guess moot for now.

And yes he gains an HP for the GM fiat.


----------



## Agamon

Aenion said:
			
		

> Looks like it, Heimdal is the watchman/guardian of the gods. The things you learn from gaming




Odin is the god of wisdom, battle, death and inspiration.  Heimdall, while the guardian of the gods, guarded the bridge, Bifrost, which spanned the gap between Asgard and Midgard.  Thus, he was the one that allowed one to pass from the one place to the other.  You get where I'm going with that?  She prays to Odin for a lot already, so I took some liberties to expand number of dieties related to her powers.

Oh, and as to Ryan's teleport..what the fudge?


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> Oh, and as to Ryan's teleport..what the fudge?



This is something I wanted to throw in their to add some mystery... been wanting to do it awhile now... Ryan just gave me a good excuse to do it


----------



## Agamon

KentArnold said:
			
		

> Oh, I was looking at the characters in the Rogue's gallery. Saw a couple mistakes. Perhaps just typos but ...
> 
> Under Anika it says -5 hit / +2 damage for melee - telekinesis. As a tradeoff that'd be -2 to hit / +2 damage.




Nope it's -5/+2.  Yes, it's allowed to be -2/+2, but her melee attack isn't high enough to be only -2 and I can't jack up TK to get it to +5.  So it's within allowed parameters, just not as efficient as it could be.


----------



## Mimic

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> This is something I wanted to throw in their to add some mystery... been wanting to do it awhile now... Ryan just gave me a good excuse to do it




Maybe this little encounter will humble Ryan a little...

Or not.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> And because whatever his faults may be (and they are plentiful), he is not the teenage archdevil that Cassie labels him as.





How would she know?

She tried to be sympathetic to him. He snubbed/insulted her

He tried to make up. No more than six hours later he's back to insuliting her.

She's done. The attepted possession has pushed her  a bit (think post traumatic flashback bad)


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> How would she know?
> 
> She tried to be sympathetic to him. He snubbed/insulted her
> 
> He tried to make up. No more than six hours later he's back to insuliting her.
> 
> She's done. The attepted possession has pushed her  a bit (think post traumatic flashback bad)



 I think Cassie is upset.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I think Cassie is upset.




Figured that she's tripping from the attempted possession.


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Figured that she's tripping from the attempted possession.



 I figure she is just tripping  lol


----------



## Tokiwong

I knew Mark had some gumption in him.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I knew Mark had some gumption in him.





Yeah and it's the most words he's said to Tim. (an more than he's said to Cassie.  )


----------



## Mimic

I think that Cassie needs to understand that everyone isn't going to be her friend, heck she needs to realise that people might not like her just because.


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I knew Mark had some gumption in him.




One can only imagine the weird crystalline biology that prompted it to surface.


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:
			
		

> One can only imagine the weird crystalline biology that prompted it to surface.




That, or the weird female biology...


----------



## Tokiwong

good times


----------



## Tokiwong

I am sure mom would use her luck to help, though... I am not sure how much good it will help with the vil twin thingy.


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> That, or the weird female biology...




I had a line about how ovaries crapping out diamonds had to contribute to one's level of gumption, but I chose not to share it on grounds of good taste.

Good taste is very important to me, you know.


----------



## Tokiwong

Mimic said:
			
		

> Maybe this little encounter will humble Ryan a little...
> 
> Or not.



 There are things that not even elites are meant to know.


----------



## Hammerhead

Good thing Ryan isn't an Elite.

Methinks that those weren't exactly the Norse gods.


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Good thing Ryan isn't an Elite.
> 
> Methinks that those weren't exactly the Norse gods.



 me thinks that they are dark and creepy


----------



## Samnell

> She tried to smile, but it ended up looking melancholy and tight-lipped. "This is depressing...wow, this body is a full-time job, how does Mark do it?




I guarantee Mark's large collection of swimwear will fit. His usual prescription is a speedo and an hour in the pool.


----------



## Aenion

Samnell said:
			
		

> I had a line about how ovaries crapping out diamonds had to contribute to one's level of gumption, but I chose not to share it on grounds of good taste.
> 
> Good taste is very important to me, you know.




He'd better take that little pill she left with the uniform 

I knew him being in a 100% clean body would have a good effect on him. He's definitely said more than he's every said to anyone who wasn't from the media


----------



## Aenion

Mimic said:
			
		

> Maybe this little encounter will humble Ryan a little...
> 
> Or not.




The one thing that *might* humble Ryan is him losing his cosmic power and possibly a solid kick in the nethers


----------



## Agamon

I have so many questions about the physiology of Karen's body.  But many of them are not meant for polite company, or ENWorld...  

Great.  Anika really worships Cthlulu and his buddies or something?  That's pleasant news...


----------



## Aenion

Agamon said:
			
		

> I have so many questions about the physiology of Karen's body.  But many of them are not meant for polite company, or ENWorld...




Lol


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> Great.  Anika really worships Cthlulu and his buddies or something?  That's pleasant news...



Whatever they are they like Anika


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Whatever they are they like Anika




I'm not sure if that counts as a silver lining, but okay.


----------



## Hammerhead

It's a hell of a lot better than the opposite!


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> It's a hell of a lot better than the opposite!




That's true.  Well, depends who you ask.  I wonder if they'd still like an uncooperative Anika...


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if that counts as a silver lining, but okay.




Well, we don't know exactly what liking Anika really means to them. For all we know this is all just grooming her for a gold bikini and a leash around her neck. Cthulhu has at least one non-Euclidean tongue...


----------



## Agamon

Is Ryan going to get frozen in carbonite?  I'm confused...


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I am sure mom would use her luck to help, though... I am not sure how much good it will help with the vil twin thingy.




I actually meant spend an HP on Kelly's behalf for her ultimate effort.  But everything seemed to work out.


----------



## Aenion

Agamon said:
			
		

> I have so many questions about the physiology of Karen's body.  But many of them are not meant for polite company, or ENWorld...




On Karen's physiology, while keeping it polite:

The nanites do help to explain some things  Karen's body is still slowly evolving. When she first changed to crystal, the nanites reacted to her wish to become invulnerable literally and instantly changed her cellular structure to crystal. Afterwards the nanites began fine tuning her body to what their host wanted while working with what they already did. While other Elites develop new powers, Karen is slowly becoming more human again.

At first she was in essence a moving rock, unable to keep food down, drink would run right through her and she couldn't sleep at all. Her heart had stopped and blood didn't flow through her veins anymore. To keep her alive the nanites had to develop their own powerful energy source or she would become nothing more than a crystal statue. Over the past year her heart has begun pumping her blood again, albeit very slowly. Her natural cycle has started up again and could get pregnant, within normal Elite limitations. She could eat and drink again, if she wasn't afraid to try it, though she wouldn't gain any energy from it.

She started to take birthcontrol after she and Kal had their chat about babies. She doesn't know if it works, or is even necessary, but she figures better safe than sorry.

Hope this clears some stuff up


----------



## Samnell

Isn't Karen's sharpness regulated by her mood? If she's startled or out of sorts, she goes all bladey? Given how jumpy Mark can be, we might see a lot of crystalline skin this issue.


----------



## Aenion

Samnell said:
			
		

> Isn't Karen's sharpness regulated by her mood? If she's startled or out of sorts, she goes all bladey? Given how jumpy Mark can be, we might see a lot of crystalline skin this issue.




Her sharpness is an instinctive reaction, kind of like a hedgehog, so when she gets angry or feels threatened (in her case this extends to her friends) she grows sharp. When she gets nervous/scared, she turns invisible. She's got it (mostly) under control by now but Mark will probably have some difficulties.

It's one of the reasons she prepared her uniform for him, at least it can take some punishment


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Atually cassie wasn't preaching..she was saying (in her way) "It's none of your damn business."


----------



## Samnell

Aenion said:
			
		

> Her sharpness is an instinctive reaction, kind of like a hedgehog, so when she gets angry or feels threatened (in her case this extends to her friends) she grows sharp. When she gets nervous/scared, she turns invisible. She's got it (mostly) under control by now but Mark will probably have some difficulties.




One hopes she's never startled by a ringing phone during an intimate moment with Kal.


----------



## Aenion

Samnell said:
			
		

> One hopes she's never startled by a ringing phone during an intimate moment with Kal.




 

LOL


----------



## Tokiwong

Kal and Aya are posted now


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Still wiating for someoen to ask cassie the right question of why she was trying so hard with Ryan.


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Still wiating for someoen to ask cassie the right question of why she was trying so hard with Ryan.



 I thought Anika asked or at least covered that?


----------



## Shalimar

On a side note, Kelly's teleportation is impossible to track.  If she uses her non-subtle powers afterwards you can pin-point where she went.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> On a side note, Kelly's teleportation is impossible to track.  If she uses her non-subtle powers afterwards you can pin-point where she went.



 Being outdoors with a big gust of wind to take her places is sort of counter to being subtle ability, as you have described it...

Personally I think Teleporting for Kelly was a mistake on my part to allow, it has really been a headache now after the fact and I am just trying to reign it in.


----------



## Agamon

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Still wiating for someoen to ask cassie the right question of why she was trying so hard with Ryan.




I think she likes him.  I've thought that for a while.  Recent events have made it a bit more obvious, I think.  I couldn't find a good spot for Anika to actually say that during their conversation, though...


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Personally I think Teleporting for Kelly was a mistake on my part to allow, it has really been a headache now after the fact and I am just trying to reign it in.




Teleportation can be a tricky power to GM.  That's one reason why I made Anika's porting a more story-based power (as well as not to step on James' toes).


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Agamon said:
			
		

> I think she likes him.  I've thought that for a while.  Recent events have made it a bit more obvious, I think.  I couldn't find a good spot for Anika to actually say that during their conversation, though...





It was one of the options she could have done..but I wasn't sure how to do it..and after a while I figured it wasn't that.. (too much hate/discontenet from Ryan)


----------



## Agamon

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> It was one of the options she could have done..but I wasn't sure how to do it..and after a while I figured it wasn't that.. (too much hate/discontenet from Ryan)




The way she's acting, though, you could have fooled me.  But when you think about it, you're right, it doesn't make a lot of sense.


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Being outdoors with a big gust of wind to take her places is sort of counter to being subtle ability, as you have described it...
> 
> Personally I think Teleporting for Kelly was a mistake on my part to allow, it has really been a headache now after the fact and I am just trying to reign it in.




How about I drop it and it takes extra effort and your approval in the future?  I didn't really see it as a gust of wind yanking her about.  I saw her as merging into the weather at one point and spat out at another.  A story reason to stop her from doing it in the future would be to say that her soul keeps her grounded or something.  Or the more she does it the more likely she wont be able to become solid again.


----------



## Mimic

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> It was one of the options she could have done..but I wasn't sure how to do it..and after a while I figured it wasn't that.. (too much hate/discontenet from Ryan)




Really? Could have fooled me, I mean just look at it in the Black room alone.

1) She heals Ryan for really no reason, its not like he was critically injured and was close to dying. Would you do that to someone that you didn't like? I was waiting for the whole "Good luck getting healed by me line." But instead I get the whole "Sure thing Ryan, what ever you want." I could practically see the batting of the eyelashes   

2) Ryan pretty much demands information from Cassie for other information that really doesn't have anything to with her and she pretty much tells him to take a flying leap (which would be the response you would expect) but then not even a minute later its "I'm sorry Ryan, here let me tell you everything you want to know." Only to be dissed yet again and what does she do about it? Still tells him all he wants to know.

Sure sounds like a major crush to me.


----------



## Mimic

> "Maybe you just have selective hearing, by the way, but your psychotic sister stated that, and I quote her directly, 'baselines are worthless.' I believe she may have likened them to ants."




Wasn't that Bishop who said that?


----------



## Tokiwong

I always assumed that Cassie liked Ryan...


----------



## Hammerhead

Mimic said:
			
		

> Wasn't that Bishop who said that?




“I don’t mourn the baselines lost, they are insignificant. The only beings that can save this world are people like us, not them. This is a matter of pure survival, plain and simple,” Chance speaks, “This isn’t about who needs to know, or what is right, if we are to survive, Overseer has to die. That is the only truth that matters.”


----------



## Mimic

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> “I don’t mourn the baselines lost, they are insignificant. The only beings that can save this world are people like us, not them. This is a matter of pure survival, plain and simple,” Chance speaks, “This isn’t about who needs to know, or what is right, if we are to survive, Overseer has to die. That is the only truth that matters.”




Well, consider me corrected.


----------



## Tokiwong

Making Ryan a role model for anything is a bad thing.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Making Ryan a role model for anything is a bad thing.




She realizes taht now.


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Making Ryan a role model for anything is a bad thing.




I don't know, Ryan can be a role model for a few things, it just depends on what you want him to exemplify.  I'd say he is a role model in the will power department, he wont shy away from doing anything.


----------



## Mimic

It doesn't take will power to do whatever you want, just a lack of concern for anyone around you.


----------



## Tokiwong

Mimic said:
			
		

> It doesn't take will power to do whatever you want, just a lack of concern for anyone around you.



 He isn't a hero at least at heart, but thankfully he has somethig fairly positive to channel his aggression into


----------



## Hammerhead

Mimic said:
			
		

> It doesn't take will power to do whatever you want, just a lack of concern for anyone around you.




Ah, but does the Ryan have a lack of concern for everyone around him? He might be criminally insensitive at times, but his behavior and internal monologue generally show some concern. However, he generally seems to know what he wants, and is willing to smash quite a few toes to accomplish his goals.


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ah, but does the Ryan have a lack of concern for everyone around him? He might be criminally insensitive at times, but his behavior and internal monologue generally show some concern. However, he generally seems to know what he wants, and is willing to smash quite a few toes to accomplish his goals.



 Ryan is just a younger version of McCallister in some ways


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Did I goof? I thought Paragon was the eltie who they worked with a lot.. you know. black, british, mega hero.


----------



## Hammerhead

Yeah, you got it in one. Ryan has never liked him.


----------



## Tokiwong

Poor Paragon what does a world class hero have to do, to get some respect round here.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Can't even make a compliment


----------



## Mimic

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ah, but does the Ryan have a lack of concern for everyone around him? He might be criminally insensitive at times, but his behavior and internal monologue generally show some concern. However, he generally seems to know what he wants, and is willing to smash quite a few toes to accomplish his goals.




The only times that I have seen Ryan show any concern/compassion for anyone else is when it directely effects him in some way. Of course that is from my point of view so it is skewed to what I think he is like.

His "screw you I'll do it my way" attitude is going to get someone killed sooner or later. Watching the results will be interesting to be certain.


----------



## Hammerhead

Who would get killed? An enemy of his? A friend? A bystander? I can't see how Ryan's attitude is going to put anyone more at risk than the attitudes of the other PCs...especially since he rarely underestimates his opposition. 

You know, speaking of the loss of James and Karl Green, I wonder how much we contributed to him. I know that I would always try to avoid having a real conversation involving James, since I probably wouldn't get a reply until twenty four hours had passed. Therefore, James is more excluded from others, and KG has less investment in the game, leading to him posting less. A vicious circle.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Who would get killed? An enemy of his? A friend? A bystander? I can't see how Ryan's attitude is going to put anyone more at risk than the attitudes of the other PCs...especially since he rarely underestimates his opposition.
> 
> You know, speaking of the loss of James and Karl Green, I wonder how much we contributed to him. I know that I would always try to avoid having a real conversation involving James, since I probably wouldn't get a reply until twenty four hours had passed. Therefore, James is more excluded from others, and KG has less investment in the game, leading to him posting less. A vicious circle.





He (James) got more interaction than Cassie did for a while I mean.. even now..how much has Mark said to her? 

I think we could ahve worked some stuff in to make the characters interact more thgouh.


----------



## Mimic

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Who would get killed? An enemy of his? A friend? A bystander? I can't see how Ryan's attitude is going to put anyone more at risk than the attitudes of the other PCs...especially since he rarely underestimates his opposition.




I was assuming a team mate or NPC that is close to him, lets face it Ryan isn't exactly a team player and does pretty much what he wants when he thinks he is right. One of these times he is going to be wrong and its going to cost him but then again isn't that how a hero is made?



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> You know, speaking of the loss of James and Karl Green, I wonder how much we contributed to him. I know that I would always try to avoid having a real conversation involving James, since I probably wouldn't get a reply until twenty four hours had passed. Therefore, James is more excluded from others, and KG has less investment in the game, leading to him posting less. A vicious circle.




This game is probably one of the fastest pbp that I have ever seen and it could lead some players into that vicious circle but look at Aenion and Samnell, neither post as much as some of us but they have been here from the beginning (well at least Samnell) so I think it depends on the person really.


----------



## Mimic

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> He (James) got more interaction than Cassie did for a while I mean.. even now..how much has Mark said to her?




Of course a similar question is how much has she talked to Mark? Did she go out of her way to talk to him? How much has she said to Gilden that he hasn't started?


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Mimic said:
			
		

> Of course a similar question is how much has she talked to Mark? Did she go out of her way to talk to him? How much has she said to Gilden that he hasn't started?





True and that is something I think all of us have slipped up on with someone in the group.


----------



## Aenion

Mimic said:
			
		

> This game is probably one of the fastest pbp that I have ever seen and it could lead some players into that vicious circle but look at Aenion and Samnell, neither post as much as some of us but they have been here from the beginning (well at least Samnell) so I think it depends on the person really.




I can't help it you lot post while I'm sleeping 

The game wouldn't be the same if there weren't at least 5 posts waiting for me to read in the morning 

Speaking of posting *nudges Kain to the Exalted thread* You're up


----------



## Tokiwong

This game can move fast.


----------



## Agamon

That's true.  When it's moving at a more normal speed, it can feel dreadfully slow.

I don't find anyone's posting too sporadic.  If you're here at least once a day, that's all anyone can ask.  That said, I've been waiting all weekend on a reply from Mark...


----------



## Hammerhead

Mimic said:
			
		

> I was assuming a team mate or NPC that is close to him, lets face it Ryan isn't exactly a team player and does pretty much what he wants when he thinks he is right. One of these times he is going to be wrong and its going to cost him but then again isn't that how a hero is made?
> 
> This game is probably one of the fastest pbp that I have ever seen and it could lead some players into that vicious circle but look at Aenion and Samnell, neither post as much as some of us but they have been here from the beginning (well at least Samnell) so I think it depends on the person really.




I can't think of a single person who doesn't do what they want when they think they're right. Ryan, Cassie, Gilden, Mark, Anika...everyone.

But yeah, this game is fast. It's one of the reasons we've completed 13 issues and are hammering away at number 14. None of us, apparently, have any lives...correspondingly, we're fast as lightning


----------



## Mimic

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> True and that is something I think all of us have slipped up on with someone in the group.




I also like to think that there is alot of casual behind scenes talk. Perhaps they have some of the same classes, PE, meetings in the hallways. No life or death life alterating encounters but they are still there.



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> I can't think of a single person who doesn't do what they want when they think they're right. Ryan, Cassie, Gilden, Mark, Anika...everyone.




True, but Ryan is more upfront about it.   

Please don't take anything that I am saying as a negative. I like Ryan and the game wouldn't be the same without him.


----------



## Tokiwong

I always assume that the characters talk to each other and other students in the off time


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> I don't find anyone's posting too sporadic.  If you're here at least once a day, that's all anyone can ask.  That said, I've been waiting all weekend on a reply from Mark...






I haven't been feeling well lately and considering the novel situation I've had to give considerably more thought to Mark's posts. I really mean him to be more verbal than he is, but I'm not and my posting cycle doesn't seem to synch up well with the rest of the game for a lot of back-and-forth that would really get him going.


----------



## Agamon

Mark's never been very verbose, no prob.  I was a bit under the weather last week, too.


----------



## Hammerhead

I've always assumed that our characters might hang out with each other when they're not plotting various raids on terrorist organizations or discussing the latest world changing even enacted by a bad guy. 

Ryan is a fun guy to play. Back when the game had stalled for over a year, I played an Exalted assassin based on Ryan (and Sawyer from Lost) who was the world's biggest jackass. Although he did have a good point when our party refused to kill people who had attacked us first. 

By the way Toki, don't take this as a complaint, but is it possible to have longer fights? I mean, our fights generally only last about 3 rounds tops. Something other than the usual "Teleport in, attack bad guys" would be cool too.


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> I've always assumed that our characters might hang out with each other when they're not plotting various raids on terrorist organizations or discussing the latest world changing even enacted by a bad guy.
> 
> Ryan is a fun guy to play. Back when the game had stalled for over a year, I played an Exalted assassin based on Ryan (and Sawyer from Lost) who was the world's biggest jackass. Although he did have a good point when our party refused to kill people who had attacked us first.
> 
> By the way Toki, don't take this as a complaint, but is it possible to have longer fights? I mean, our fights generally only last about 3 rounds tops. Something other than the usual "Teleport in, attack bad guys" would be cool too.



 Genocide will be a LONG fight, this medium is not conducive to long fights, but well Genocide will be a LONG fight.


----------



## Mimic

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Genocide will be a LONG fight, this medium is not conducive to long fights, but well Genocide will be a LONG fight.




Perhaps we could give state several different things we could do in a round of a fight.


----------



## Agamon

Fights can be too long, too.  I played a tabletop game where there were literally hundreds of mooks that needed to be waded through.  Bored me to tears (I think Mimic played in this, too).  The worst part was that the GM gave up an excellent PbP here (EPIC, if anyone recalls that) to run that, which was really too bad.

To this day, I will not play M&M any way but PbP, it fits the medium much more easily.


----------



## Agamon

Mimic said:
			
		

> Perhaps we could give state several different things we could do in a round of a fight.




 

Maintenant répétez en anglais, s'il vous plais.


----------



## Tokiwong

the current format is fine, this issue is the big fight, it needs to be treated in an as huge a manner as possible


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> the current format is fine, this issue is the big fight, it needs to be treated in an as huge a manner as possible




Yeah, I didn't mean to say Genocide shouldn't be a big fight, just agreeing that, on average, fights in M&M shouldn't be long.


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> Maintenant répétez en anglais, s'il vous plais.




Oh, Mimic's not that bad at all. You should see the kind of combat declarations one of my PBEM players gives. In theory he's a native speaker of English but I sometimes thing he's actually a bot that posts random strings culled from prior messages, filtered through an English to bad-Hong Kong dubbing English translator program.


----------



## Mimic

Agamon said:
			
		

> Maintenant répétez en anglais, s'il vous plais.




That's what happens when my brain is going faster then my fingers


----------



## Hammerhead

Wow, I think Mark just failed a Wisdom check.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Samnell said:
			
		

> Mark/Karen wiggled Karen's crystalline eyebrows and smiled knowingly, "Doesn't Ryan have a history of getting into relationships with girls he fights with? I guess it's good that she can move on after Yoshi."





Actually I think a better question is "Does he have a death wish saying such things in earshot of Ryan or Cassie?"


----------



## Hammerhead

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Actually I think a better question is "Does he have a death wish saying such things in earshot of Ryan or Cassie?"




He didn't say it within earshot, thank God.


----------



## Samnell

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Wow, I think Mark just failed a Wisdom check.




I think I must have. I'm not getting how this is some kind of huge faux pas. We were just talking here about how Cassie seems awful keen to get on with Ryan. Ryan did spend some time going out with Anika, unless my memory's completely gone. Since Anika brought it up, and she's clearly moved on to other guys herself, it seemed like an in-bounds topic. This all makes a great deal of sense to me. 

...then again I've been accused of having the social acumen of a, of a... Of something particularly inept at the topic under discussion.


----------



## Hammerhead

It's not really a faux pas...it would just be likely to piss off Cassie and Ryan. And Tina. Although it is kind of a faux pas to suggest some kind of interest/flirtation when people are in different bodies.


----------



## Victim

You aren't considering the WCS: What if he said it within earshot of _Tina_?


----------



## Hammerhead

You dirty SOB.


----------



## Samnell

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> It's not really a faux pas...it would just be likely to piss off Cassie and Ryan. And Tina. Although it is kind of a faux pas to suggest some kind of interest/flirtation when people are in different bodies.




Ah, so it was only what I thought. Ha! I win this round, strange human society!


----------



## Mimic

Mark is just saying what we all are thinking.


----------



## Samnell

Mimic said:
			
		

> Mark is just saying what we all are thinking.




That's always my excuse when I offend large numbers of people and then don't feel guilty about it.


----------



## Hammerhead

I'm jealous. I've only managed to do my offending one person at a time. How DO you do it, Samnell?


----------



## Agamon

I'm not sure how it would anger Tina, any more than anything else angered Tina (which isn't to say it wouldn't anger her).  Her and Ryan haven't fought.  In fact, he's probably the only one she hasn't derided at all (and vice versa).

So that leaves Anika.  Luckily, she's in a good mood and isn't easily offended by Mark (must be that charisma).


----------



## Samnell

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> I'm jealous. I've only managed to do my offending one person at a time. How DO you do it, Samnell?




Large numbers are relative. Several times I've set entire classrooms against me. I don't have the kind of media access that would let me easily offend hundreds or thousands at once. I figure 30 people at once is pretty big for a person of my resources.


----------



## Victim

Agamon said:
			
		

> I'm not sure how it would anger Tina, any more than anything else angered Tina (which isn't to say it wouldn't anger her).  Her and Ryan haven't fought.  In fact, he's probably the only one she hasn't derided at all (and vice versa).
> 
> So that leaves Anika.  Luckily, she's in a good mood and isn't easily offended by Mark (must be that charisma).




Tina strikes me as the jealous type.  In fact, I think she almost struck Charlotte as the jealous type too.


----------



## Hammerhead

Too bad about Sollir. I liked Charlotte. Whatever happened that caused him to stop posting anyways?


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Too bad about Sollir. I liked Charlotte. Whatever happened that caused him to stop posting anyways?



 Yeah that sucked losing him.

I still believe that Ryan is using Cassie to get to his true love, Kelly.


----------



## Aenion

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I still believe that Ryan is using Cassie to get to his true love, Kelly.




ROFL


----------



## Tokiwong

Victim said:
			
		

> Tina strikes me as the jealous type.  In fact, I think she almost struck Charlotte as the jealous type too.



 Victim sighting, nice to see you still around.


----------



## Hammerhead

Yeah, he knew that I wouldn't post the WCS with Tina, so he was forced to.


----------



## Aenion

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Yeah, he knew that I wouldn't post the WCS with Tina, so he was forced to.




WCS?


----------



## Hammerhead

Worst Case Scenario. He used the acronym earlier.


----------



## Aenion

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Worst Case Scenario. He used the acronym earlier.




Aha, google got me Woundcare Consultant Society or Wildlife Conservation Society. While both could apply, I didn't think either was likely


----------



## Hammerhead

Yeah, he just makes up those acronyms.


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Yeah, he just makes up those acronyms.



 Well maybe Tina did hear LOL... or maybe not.


----------



## Shalimar

If Ryan is into Kelly, I don't want to know   

Hey, Toki.  did Kelly get back her watch/phone, or no?  Also, what did you think of my reasoning for Kelly dropping the teleportaion/esp.  Ley me know when/if you want that to take effect.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> If Ryan is into Kelly, I don't want to know
> 
> Hey, Toki.  did Kelly get back her watch/phone, or no?  Also, what did you think of my reasoning for Kelly dropping the teleportaion/esp.  Ley me know when/if you want that to take effect.



She has whatever she was wearing in bed at the Hospital 

That idea sounds fine.


----------



## Shalimar

Okie doke, no phone then since she han't been dressed and ready to leave when they grabbed her.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Okie doke, no phone then since she han't been dressed and ready to leave when they grabbed her.  Without her teleportation, she'll have to have a weather tantrum until someone notices.  Hopefully it wont be too long since it'd be fairly obvious that she disappeared and then reappeared powers wise.



 she can fly...


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> she can fly...




Oops, blonde moment.  Though I guess I was assuming she was somewhere really remote, okie doke.  Blonde moment over.


----------



## Victim

Having out too much on gaming forums has caused me to use too many acronyms.

Really, I think Anika got it backwards in her summation of Ryan and Cassie.  It's Ryan that doesn't respect Cassie. That's why he's perfectly content to go "whatever Cassie" - her opinions don't really matter to him.  

Red Witch is up to some evil stuff!  Stealing Kelly's soul, doing CNN, having evil Kelly cause more chaos, whatever the plan to hurt Ryan emotionally turns out to be, the Genocide betrayal/ambush, what looks to be another plot , plus whatever offscreen stuff she does.  Does she ever look at her day planner and go "You know, I think I've got more than enough wickedness scheduled for today.  Maybe I should bump that measure into next week."


----------



## Tokiwong

Victim said:
			
		

> Red Witch is up to some evil stuff!  Stealing Kelly's soul, doing CNN, having evil Kelly cause more chaos, whatever the plan to hurt Ryan emotionally turns out to be, the Genocide betrayal/ambush, what looks to be another plot , plus whatever offscreen stuff she does.  Does she ever look at her day planner and go "You know, I think I've got more than enough wickedness scheduled for today.  Maybe I should bump that measure into next week."



She is the modern lady villainess.  Always on the go, she is in that power suit posing as Rachel one moment, and then her evil red gown summoning demons the next... the lady has a full schedule.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

I think it's funny.. Cassie puts her dislike aside for the mission and she's 'hawt' for Ryan.


----------



## Tokiwong

Technically I have thought for a long time she was hot for Ryan, her irrational need for his acceptance always struck me as funny.

Plus she was going to press charges against Ryan for mind raping her, and the next she is all buddy buddy, it is odd.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Technically I have thought for a long time she was hot for Ryan, her irrational need for his acceptance always struck me as funny.
> 
> Plus she was going to press charges against Ryan for mind raping her, and the next she is all buddy buddy, it is odd.





You did tell me it was unenforceable.. and she's trying to focus on the mission.


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> You did tell me it was unenforceable.. and she's trying to focus on the mission.



 Well OOC I did, but I didn't think that would stop Cassie


----------



## Hammerhead

I can't see that charge sticking...I mean, it's Ryan's body. And the court doesn't have rules for body switching and the like.


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Technically I have thought for a long time she was hot for Ryan, her irrational need for his acceptance always struck me as funny.
> 
> Plus she was going to press charges against Ryan for mind raping her, and the next she is all buddy buddy, it is odd.




Yeah, like I said, it's kinda looked like that for some time.  Even you, Kain, said it was a possibility at one time, so this kinda looks like her finally making her move.

I also partially blame the turnaround on Anika's awesome relationship counciling.  She needs to start a business.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

CAn't win for losing.

I get told taht I'm reading too much into the thing.. so I make it so Cassie is willing to put her gripes aside to get a job done.

Now she's crazy and lusting for Ryan cause she's trying to be a team plaayer.


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> CAn't win for losing.
> 
> I get told taht I'm reading too much into the thing.. so I make it so Cassie is willing to put her gripes aside to get a job done.
> 
> Now she's crazy and lusting for Ryan cause she's trying to be a team plaayer.



 at least she isn't dull


----------



## Agamon

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> CAn't win for losing.
> 
> I get told taht I'm reading too much into the thing.. so I make it so Cassie is willing to put her gripes aside to get a job done.
> 
> Now she's crazy and lusting for Ryan cause she's trying to be a team plaayer.




No one's griping.  Just making an interesting observation.


----------



## Hammerhead

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> at least she isn't dull




The best compliment that one can receive. 

I'm curious as to what Kelly's next move is. Trying to predict is useless when dealing with Chaos's little sister.


----------



## Shalimar

You would think that she'd be a favorite of his.  I think Kelly's next move is calling the UNJE and the cops and I guess American Freedom maybe?


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> You would think that she'd be a favorite of his.  I think Kelly's next move is calling the UNJE and the cops and I guess American Freedom maybe?



 Sounds like a plan


----------



## Hammerhead

Nah. I'd call Aegis. The core of the team would go berserk.


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Nah. I'd call Aegis. The core of the team would go berserk.



 Hahaha yeah they would.


----------



## Hammerhead

You know, I always thought that they treated the scientist who assisted in their escape very unjustly.


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> You know, I always thought that they treated the scientist who assisted in their escape very unjustly.



 Scientists always get a bum rap.


----------



## Victim

"Waaahhhh!  Why didn't you help us escape sooner?  Evil scientist!"

"Gee, maybe I took my time to set things up so the escape attempt actually succeeds.  Hmm, failed escape in an hour that ends up with me in a cell with you guys, or one that gets you out in two weeks...  I'm sorry for thinking that you guys aren't idiots and would actually have liked to leave."


----------



## Tokiwong

Gilden has heard of entities like that, but he has no way of identifying them, beyond them being considered nameless powers; sentient entities that exist outside the universe proper 

But that is just a theory


----------



## Tokiwong

LOL I am going to need Agamon's help on this, what is the roster of American Freedom


----------



## Shalimar

American Eagle, Cumulous, Neutron, Jersey Devil, Silver Tip, and probably some others.


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> LOL I am going to need Agamon's help on this, what is the roster of American Freedom




Declarator: a sentient early draft of the Declaration of Independence with powers to inspire hope in its friends and indifference in its enemies.

Belle of Liberty: a morbidly obese woman made out of solid bronze.

Teddy Roosevelt: brought back from the dead to shoot big game and bigger elites. Wields a big stick studded with kinetic intensifiers.

Mayor McCheese: he'll eat you, and your dog.

Mickey: a shapeshifting copyright lawyer.

Manhattan: living shadow that blasts lethal doses of radiation, currently the subject of a large class-action lawsuit.

Classy Iowan: his arms are gigantic cannons.

Articles of Confederation: one-man army of disorganized and mutually-antagonistic clones.

Stonewall: Earth elementalist.

Swamp Fox: cajun with invisibility and phasing.

...I thought they were funny.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> American Eagle, Cumulous, Neutron, Jersey Devil, Silver Tip, and probably some others.



 That sounds familiar.


----------



## Mimic

Shalimar said:
			
		

> American Eagle, Cumulous, Neutron, Jersey Devil, Silver Tip, and probably some others.




Don't forget Mimic... he was the best one there. True he wasn't actually part of American Freedom but he could have been if he wanted.


----------



## Agamon

Shal is correct.  Just those five.  Sam's guys are members of the 'C' team, like the Great Lakes Avengers and Justice League Antarctica.  They're called the American Idiots (they have a theme song!)

The old anglefire site is still up, but it looks incomplete (pretty basic, from when we started, before I moved away from AF) and not much is there.  The stuff from my hard drive is long gone.  I can email you some thoughts if you like (powers, personalities, etc) if you don't remember, Toki.


----------



## Agamon

Mimic said:
			
		

> Don't forget Mimic... he was the best one there. True he wasn't actually part of American Freedom but he could have been if he wanted.


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> Shal is correct.  Just those five.  Sam's guys are members of the 'C' team, like the Great Lakes Avengers and Justice League Antarctica.  They're called the American Idiots (they have a theme song!)
> 
> The old anglefire site is still up, but it looks incomplete (pretty basic, from when we started, before I moved away from AF) and not much is there.  The stuff from my hard drive is long gone.  I can email you some thoughts if you like (powers, personalities, etc) if you don't remember, Toki.



 Well I doubt I will need full write ups right away, like I said, it would have to get escalated to that level and AF has bigger fish to fry....


----------



## Tokiwong

The UNJE may seem heartless but they have just come to the decision to not waste anymore resources on kelly when she continually acts in an erratic manner putting the lives  and well being of their assets/people in danger 

Or Paragon is pissed, and that was the easiest way to show his displeasure with the whole ordeal


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> The UNJE may seem heartless but they have just come to the decision to not waste anymore resources on kelly when she continually acts in an erratic manner putting the lives  and well being of their assets/people in danger
> 
> Or Paragon is pissed, and that was the easiest way to show his displeasure with the whole ordeal




I think its more the latter then the former since as annoying as Kelly can be, she is pretty predictible if you understand what her basic motivation is, and an army of super elites in the hands of someone other then the UNJE is going to be much more toublesome then Kelly could ever be to them.  Kelly means well, and that should be obvious to everyone.  People willing to Kidnap a scientist to force her to create a super army for them, and then kidnap her daughter to insure cooperation are much more likely to be nefarious.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I think its more the latter then the former since as annoying as Kelly can be, she is pretty predictible if you understand what her basic motivation is, and an army of super elites in the hands of someone other then the UNJE is going to be much more toublesome then Kelly could ever be to them.  Kelly means well, and that should be obvious to everyone.  People willing to Kidnap a scientist to force her to create a super army for them, and then kidnap her daughter to insure cooperation are much more likely to be nefarious.



 But it happened on US soil, he can't do anything about it.


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> But it happened on US soil, he can't do anything about it.




Thats a reasonable answer, but Kelly's state of mind at the moment doesn't want reasonable.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Thats a reasonable answer, but Kelly's state of mind at the moment doesn't want reasonable.



 Plus I don't even understand Kelly's motivation, and she has caused alot of Havoc, alot of it offscreen


----------



## Aenion

Does the Legacy universe have an Olympic City?


----------



## Tokiwong

Aenion said:
			
		

> Does the Legacy universe have an Olympic City?



 San Francisco


----------



## Aenion

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> San Francisco




Hmm, San Francisco -- Chicago, that's a decent roadtrip


----------



## Tokiwong

Aenion said:
			
		

> Hmm, San Francisco -- Chicago, that's a decent roadtrip



 Yeah that is a decent road trip, taking the bug she is working on?


----------



## Aenion

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Yeah that is a decent road trip, taking the bug she is working on?




Lol, I'm sure Kal will get out to fly it to Chicago before they reach California stateline 

It probably won't be finished in time anyway, it'll only arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Plus I don't even understand Kelly's motivation, and she has caused alot of Havoc, alot of it offscreen




Her motivations are pretty simple.  She wants to be the good guy and do the right thing, thats about the extent of her major motivations.  She doesn't have any financial motivators so she can afford to be motivated entirly by doing the 'right thing'.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Her motivations are pretty simple.  She wants to be the good guy and do the right thing, thats about the extent of her major motivations.  She doesn't have any financial motivators so she can afford to be motivated entirly by doing the 'right thing'.



 Revealing national or international secrets is never a good thing 

But I love Kelly's misguided idealism, it gets her into more trouble then anything else.


----------



## Agamon

Looks like HH beat me to it, can we assume it's time to get ready for the main event?


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> Looks like HH beat me to it, can we assume it's time to get ready for the main event?



 Oh yeah it is time for the MAIN EVENT 

And by Main Event I mean another session of how can Kelly's life get worse now... I mean err nevermind.


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Oh yeah it is time for the MAIN EVENT
> 
> And by Main Event I mean another session of how can Kelly's life get worse now... I mean err nevermind.




LOL  Alas, poor Kelly...it's kinda funny, though.  Just when I expect Anika's world to get flipped upside down, she always comes out of it a happy camper.  It's kinda vice versa for Kelly.


----------



## Shalimar

Its a seriously good thing Kelly can't have hps or with everything that has happened to her she'd be sitting under a mountain of them.  A big mountain.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Its a seriously good thing Kelly can't have hps or with everything that has happened to her she'd be sitting under a mountain of them.  A big mountain.



 Probably.


----------



## Tokiwong

I don't think Kelly would have a mountain she just makes really bad decisions, I am not sure if I would give her an HP for every time she makes a bad decision... she is the classic model for the path to hell being paved with good intentions.

She would have alot but not a mountain.


----------



## Victim

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Its a seriously good thing Kelly can't have hps or with everything that has happened to her she'd be sitting under a mountain of them.  A big mountain.




No, because you would have lost a few on the new issue, and you'd be spending them.  Ultimate Diplomacy, trying to EE something on Metatron, trying to stave off his counter attack, probably against CHIMERA, etc.  It's even possible that by spending HP, Kelly could have avoided some setbacks and thus reduced her potential HP awards.  I think it's safe to say that by now, you'd have 1 to zero HP remaining.  

Ryan has a mountain of HP though.  Hoarding bastard.


----------



## Tokiwong

Victim said:
			
		

> No, because you would have lost a few on the new issue, and you'd be spending them.  Ultimate Diplomacy, trying to EE something on Metatron, trying to stave off his counter attack, probably against CHIMERA, etc.  It's even possible that by spending HP, Kelly could have avoided some setbacks and thus reduced her potential HP awards.  I think it's safe to say that by now, you'd have 1 to zero HP remaining.
> 
> Ryan has a mountain of HP though.  Hoarding bastard.



 Victim you are my official PR guy.


----------



## Shalimar

Your right of course, I'm only looking at it from the point of view where I wish I had them to spend.  If I had had them I would have probably blown them all by now.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

whereas Cassie's HP totals aren't too high. (Reckless actions aren't good for HP, but BAD Luck has been a good portion of her earnage. )


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Your right of course, I'm only looking at it from the point of view where I wish I had them to spend.  If I had had them I would have probably blown them all by now.



 selling your soul is bad


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> selling your soul is bad




Like she was aware of what she was doing?


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Like she was aware of what she was doing?



 That is how they get you.


----------



## Tokiwong

I believe the in game date is like the 8th or 9th of January 2015


----------



## Tokiwong

The mysterious CHIMERA *Doctor*


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Oh ain't he a purty one?


----------



## Victim

It's always bad news when "_... anything?_" is involved.  Open ended deals like that are just not a good sign.

You know, Mimic probably was the best one on Aegis, because he could run two other powersets at the same time.


----------



## Hammerhead

Ahem.


----------



## Tokiwong

Victim said:
			
		

> It's always bad news when "_... anything?_" is involved.  Open ended deals like that are just not a good sign.
> 
> You know, Mimic probably was the best one on Aegis, because he could run two other powersets at the same time.



 I was surprised when Kelly took the bait


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I believe the in game date is like the 8th or 9th of January 2015




Friday the 9th, I believe.


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> Friday the 9th, I believe.



 Works for me, my notes are scattered everywhere


----------



## Hammerhead

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I was surprised when Kelly took the bait




I bet it's not the most surprising thing she's ever done though . Hmm, I wonder what Ryan's "most surprising" moment might be?


----------



## Aenion

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> I bet it's not the most surprising thing she's ever done though . Hmm, I wonder what Ryan's "most surprising" moment might be?




Admitting that he was wrong to Anika this issue?


----------



## Victim

Ryan's freakout on his evil double was pretty insane.  His surrender was pretty surprising too.


----------



## Tokiwong

Memorable scenes...

When Ryan punched out the gas tank in the vehicle in Issue 2, that just cracked me up...


----------



## Tokiwong

Kelly always knows  how to crash a party


----------



## Hammerhead

Kelly Mitchell: Making things worse since 1998.


----------



## Shalimar

Awww, but this one wasn't even her fault.  She was totally in the dark about all this stuff.  I wonder why they think that she is special.


----------



## Victim

Probably because her mom made the original nanites, they figure she gave her own daughter some upgraded ones.


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Awww, but this one wasn't even her fault.  She was totally in the dark about all this stuff.  I wonder why they think that she is special.




Not directly, but if she'd hadn't left the Institute in a huff, she likely wouldn't be in this predicament...


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> Not directly, but if she'd hadn't left the Institute in a huff, she likely wouldn't be in this predicament...



 true statement


----------



## Hammerhead

Or if she would have been smart and left with Phase. Or found a way to escape the place earlier.


----------



## Victim

If she'd just waited away from everyone, then at least Esther and the sheriff wouldn't be in their predicament.


----------



## Hammerhead

Or not gotten a bunch of innocent bystanders involved. Or not contacted the authorities. 

 Definitely her fault.


----------



## Shalimar

Yes, because calling the cops and doing what they say is the wrong thing to do when something happens.


----------



## Tokiwong

Kelly did the right thing, just a shame she has really bad people after her...


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kelly did the right thing, just a shame she has really bad people after her...




and her mother apparently.


----------



## Hammerhead

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Yes, because calling the cops and doing what they say is the wrong thing to do when something happens.




Apparently  The right and wrong thing depend on the results they bring.


----------



## Mimic

Shalimar said:
			
		

> and her mother apparently.




I would say just Kelly. Looks like her stalker didn't take kindly to being turned down on that phone conversation


----------



## Shalimar

The kidnapping was all about getting her mom and tommy, they hadn't even planned on picking Kelly up untill she turned up in New YOrk with the other 2.  Legion is hers, but Chimera is all her mom.


----------



## Hammerhead

Are you sure about that?


----------



## Tokiwong

I just watched X-Men 3... interesting... all I can say.


----------



## Hammerhead

The best part of that movie is when the ordinary soldiers are disabling all of the Brotherhood mutants. It's about time they started doing something smart.


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> The best part of that movie is when the ordinary soldiers are disabling all of the Brotherhood mutants. It's about time they started doing something smart.



 LOL yeah that was interesting, the Phoenix resolution was really weak though


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> LOL yeah that was interesting, the Phoenix resolution was really weak though




The fact that she was suppoused to be Magneto's trump card and then she just spent the entire fight between the brotherhood and the army standing around looking bored was really stupid.  Ratner really can't handle more then 1 storyline.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> The fact that she was suppoused to be Magneto's trump card and then she just spent the entire fight between the brotherhood and the army standing around looking bored was really stupid.  Ratner really can't handle more then 1 storyline.



 I will agree the plot was a mess 

The alternate endings are weak too, although the Rogue alternate ending would have been more apt, where she kept her powers.


----------



## Hammerhead

Shalimar said:
			
		

> The fact that she was suppoused to be Magneto's trump card and then she just spent the entire fight between the brotherhood and the army standing around looking bored was really stupid.  Ratner really can't handle more then 1 storyline.




Maybe she was bored. I think it would have been funny if Magneto asks for help, then she just asks "Why?" Although this will be Death Number Two for Jean Grey.


----------



## Tokiwong

Very true Hammerhead, she could have been bored.

At least the teens of Legacy are not bored 

They can put these eventful days behind them somewhat, and return to some normalcy.


----------



## Victim

If she was bored, then that's a problem too.  The initial portrayal of the Phoenix was that she's passionate and destructive.  Just standing around bored runs a bit contrary to that.


----------



## Tokiwong

Victim said:
			
		

> If she was bored, then that's a problem too.  The initial portrayal of the Phoenix was that she's passionate and destructive.  Just standing around bored runs a bit contrary to that.



 Yeah, like I said, the whole plot for her was pretty messy.  Either focus on the Phoenix or the Cure but doing both was pretty dumb, since neither really got justice.


----------



## Tokiwong

Victim said:
			
		

> Probably because her mom made the original nanites, they figure she gave her own daughter some upgraded ones.



 Quoting this


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Yeah, like I said, the whole plot for her was pretty messy.  Either focus on the Phoenix or the Cure but doing both was pretty dumb, since neither really got justice.




And the Phoenix, despite being this huge historical story in the X-mythos, isn't a very good X-Men story. A good story on its own, sure. A good Avengers or Fantastic Four story, maybe. 

The Cure story actually raises some interesting philosophical questions that fit well into the mythos. It could have been a worthy successor to X2. But then I'm one of those eccentrics who sees the essential tensions as those between a Magneto who is a bit worrying because it's entirely possible that he's right, an Xavier so idealistic that he's sometimes a victim of his own convictions, and a humanity that is at the very least pretty anxious about these superpeople and has good reason to be so. Trips into space, cosmic entities, these things are really beside the point.

A more personal exploration of these issues could be interesting, but probably not conducive to a monthly team book. What am I becoming? What am I really? Where do my loyalties lie? It could be done, but it really reads more like a story with a lone protagonist of changing and changeable commitments. You know, like a teenaged mecha pilot.  Phoenix could fit very well into that.

I had a point when I started writing this which I have now forgotten. Oh well.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

I think the cure bit would have been interesting enough on it's own. The whole divisive war would have been good. No need to kill Xavier or Cyclops out o fhand.


But then I personally I think the Charles Xavier from the Ultimate X-men is the best on. One that is very much not a 'good guy' in his tactics. He has little computions of using a criminal to do things he needs to do or manipulate events to follow his agenda.


----------



## Tokiwong

Totally unrelated, but I love Battlestar Galactica, carry on.


----------



## Agamon

In a somewhat different direction...anybody see Heroes?  I was really anticipating this show, but I'm really underwhelmed so far.


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> In a somewhat different direction...anybody see Heroes?  I was really anticipating this show, but I'm really underwhelmed so far.



 I watched it, and I am still waiting to see where it is going...

Edit: Maybe things will get better after New York explodes


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Totally unrelated, but I love Battlestar Galactica, carry on.




I love me some BSG, too.


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> I love me some BSG, too.



 The premiere tonight was fantastic... holy crap... holy crap... holy crap...

Ronald Moore pulls no punches.

Edit: LOL Ronald not Roger


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> In a somewhat different direction...anybody see Heroes?  I was really anticipating this show, but I'm really underwhelmed so far.




Watched it, loved it, expect it to be cancelled in seconds.


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> The premiere tonight was fantastic... holy crap... holy crap... holy crap...
> 
> Roger Moore pulls no punches.




Oh!  Don't spoil anything, our premiere's not until tomorrow.  Which is not as long a wait as last season (which was 3-4 months...).


----------



## Hammerhead

I have to confess that I'm not really a fan of BSG...the only character who I remotely like is Sharon the Cylon. Although you can't help but cheer for the cowardly Gaius Baltar.

 Count me a Heroes fan, although they don't quite really seem to know what to do with it. I liked Hiro's current arc  But seriously? Mind reading? Regeneration? Flying? Precognition? Teleportation? Let's see some offense, people!


----------



## Tokiwong

Samnell said:
			
		

> Watched it, loved it, expect it to be cancelled in seconds.



 I agree with Kain the Japanese guy seems pretty damn cool so far


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:
			
		

> Watched it, loved it, expect it to be cancelled in seconds.




I'm not sure what I don't like about it.  I guess I expected a different approach, but it seems very cliché to me.


----------



## Tokiwong

Gaius is simply awesome.

As far as Heroes go, I think it is deliberately low powered for budget reasons and to see the "heroes" grow... I don't know, it seems like something is building...

Obviously the Hiro arc is going to play a large role 

And I agree with Samnell, it will probably get cancelled before it ever finishes.


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what I don't like about it.  I guess I expected a different approach, but it seems very cliché to me.



 Legacy needs its own TV show


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I agree with Kain the Japanese guy seems pretty damn cool so far




But that's what I'm talking about with cliché.  That dude gives us RL geeks a bad name, lemme tell ya.

And Legacy would be a good show.


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> But that's what I'm talking about with cliché.  That dude gives us RL geeks a bad name, lemme tell ya.
> 
> And Legacy would be a good show.



 Well admittedly I have only seen about thirty minutes of the show in total 

Heroes I mean.


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> But that's what I'm talking about with cliché.  That dude gives us RL geeks a bad name, lemme tell ya.




I don't think he's too bad. But I'm the guy who as a child thought the "annoying nerd" stock character in cartoons was the only interesting one. I love dorks. Normal people are all Yog-Sothothery to me.


----------



## Agamon

They just showed Tricia Helfer at the Kings/Ducks game.  Anyone notice the babe in nearly every show is a Canuck?


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> They just showed Tricia Helfer at the Kings/Ducks game.  Anyone notice the babe in nearly every show is a Canuck?



 I just know she is super hot   pretty much how I envision Red Witch just with Red Hair... I suppose


----------



## Mimic

All I have to say is:

1) BSG rocks

2) Heros seems interesting therefore it will get cancelled

3) Tricia Helfer is indeed very hot.


----------



## Hammerhead

Agamon said:
			
		

> They just showed Tricia Helfer at the Kings/Ducks game.  Anyone notice the babe in nearly every show is a Canuck?




America imports all the good-looking women, and Canada is our number one trading partner. 

I think the Japanese nerd Hiro is a good thing to have on the show. First of all, he's not creepy. Second, he quotes Star Trek...the hip Seinfeld characters quoted Star Trek. Pop culture is in. And we can always point to Hiro and say "I'm not a nerd. That guy is a nerd."


----------



## Victim

Silar and Mirror girl seem to have some offense.  The nurse guy mimics powers, so he'll have some too (and he'll have some D to go with it, he might be the best in a big fight once things get going).  Plus since most people don't seem to have super defenses, ordinary weapons in the hands of skilled/protagonist characters might not entirely be ineffective.

Also, flashy offensive powers are more expensive to produce.  High budgets can kill a show even if it gets decent ratings (and the reverse is also true, hence the popularity of reality TV).


----------



## Samnell

Mimic said:
			
		

> 3) Tricia Helfer is indeed very hot.




I just don't see it. She has all of the wrong parts.


----------



## Shalimar

Mimic said:
			
		

> All I have to say is:
> 
> 1) BSG rocks
> 
> 2) Heros seems interesting therefore it will get cancelled
> 
> 3) Tricia Helfer is indeed very hot.




Heros was the first show to be picked up for a full season, and is getting very good ratings.  The season is 22 eps.


----------



## Shalimar

You gotta love evasion 2 and a reflex save of 14.  At most, half damage, and with a +14, its a very good shot of avoiding any damage at all, although the 22 and then the 17 continue the trend of rolling low, but I guess it worked out since Kelly isn't chunky Salsa via the mini-gun.


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Heros was the first show to be picked up for a full season, and is getting very good ratings.  The season is 22 eps.




Huh.  I'm sure I'll end up liking it more as it goes.  It's kinda funny, I'm the guy that liked Invasion, Surface, and the 2nd season of Lost.


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> Huh.  I'm sure I'll end up liking it more as it goes.  It's kinda funny, I'm the guy that liked Invasion, Surface, and the 2nd season of Lost.



 I liked Surface too


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> You gotta love evasion 2 and a reflex save of 14.  At most, half damage, and with a +14, its a very good shot of avoiding any damage at all, although the 22 and then the 17 continue the trend of rolling low, but I guess it worked out since Kelly isn't chunky Salsa via the mini-gun.



 Kelly did not have her shield up.  Without her shield her Reflex save is +4


----------



## Hammerhead

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I liked Surface too




Never saw either Invasion or Surface. I think Roommate Number Six watched a little bit of Invasion before turning it off halfway through the premiere. Not exactly a ringing endorsement.

And there are people who didn't like Season Two of Lost? I mean, other than some on EN World who think they're qualified writers? While probably not up to par with the first (I haven't finished it, please no spoilers), certain episodes are killer. The Long Con, anyone?


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Agamon said:
			
		

> But that's what I'm talking about with cliché.  That dude gives us RL geeks a bad name, lemme tell ya.
> 
> And Legacy would be a good show.





I don't know.. I see him going a lot more Serious now that he's seen what is coming. He was enjoying the power in the previous eps..now he's feeling the weight of knowing he's the only one (besides the Seer-Painter) who knows what is coming. That has to be a terrible weight


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kelly did not have her shield up.  Without her shield her Reflex save is +4





Sorry about that, it was up IC, I just forgot to make an OOC note.


----------



## Tokiwong

I have not watched Lost, but I hear it is good.


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> And there are people who didn't like Season Two of Lost? I mean, other than some on EN World who think they're qualified writers? While probably not up to par with the first (I haven't finished it, please no spoilers), certain episodes are killer. The Long Con, anyone?




I've just heard a general 'meh' from people who think the writers don't know what their doing from one week to the next.  I, personally, think it's cool, and have no problem with the lack of instant gratification from the show.


----------



## Agamon

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> I don't know.. I see him going a lot more Serious now that he's seen what is coming. He was enjoying the power in the previous eps..now he's feeling the weight of knowing he's the only one (besides the Seer-Painter) who knows what is coming. That has to be a terrible weight




It is cool that he's not just a teleporter, but a time traveller.  I doubt he'll ever have full control over that.  Supers GMs everywhere hate that power.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Never saw either Invasion or Surface. I think Roommate Number Six watched a little bit of Invasion before turning it off halfway through the premiere. Not exactly a ringing endorsement.
> 
> And there are people who didn't like Season Two of Lost? I mean, other than some on EN World who think they're qualified writers? While probably not up to par with the first (I haven't finished it, please no spoilers), certain episodes are killer. The Long Con, anyone?




I'm not watching LOST till I get caught up. I got the dvd set of the first season on the advice of a freind..then the @#$% movers packed it.. I'm still trying catch up with Lost (Season 1) and Smallville (Season 5) on DVD


----------



## Tokiwong

That diner is done for


----------



## Mimic

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> And there are people who didn't like Season Two of Lost? I mean, other than some on EN World who think they're qualified writers? While probably not up to par with the first (I haven't finished it, please no spoilers), certain episodes are killer. The Long Con, anyone?




You can count me as one of the people that didn't like season two. I would go into why but you didn't want spoilers.


----------



## Victim

Sending flying machines against a master of wind and sky?  You'd think Legion deserved to have its stuff trashed.  

Or that he was sending them in with the expectation that they'd get toasted.


----------



## KentArnold

Victim said:
			
		

> Sending flying machines against a master of wind and sky?  You'd think Legion deserved to have its stuff trashed.
> 
> Or that he was sending them in with the expectation that they'd get toasted.




Probably hoping to slow her down, wear her down for time for the real show-stoppers to arrive. That or he's currently enjoying a nice big fatty and isnt paying attention to what's going on.


----------



## Aenion

Or he's just trying to attract a more powerful body


----------



## Hammerhead

Aenion said:
			
		

> Or he's just trying to attract a more powerful body




Yeah, but he never seeemd that interested in Bishop, a Delta Class, when they were hanging together.


----------



## Shalimar

Well, Kelly hasn't ever used her powers like that before, so maybe he didn't think about it.


----------



## Victim

She has EMP'd stuff though, which is rather hurtful to aircraft.  If miniguns are the best thing these guys have, then it doesn't seem unreasonable to assume that they're set up to lose.  Regardless of the truth of the events, images of a pissed off Kelly standing in the ruins of a small town with smashed Aerodynes littering the landscape would be a powerful blow in her publicity war.  Legion already had several chances to kill Kelly easily so trying to kill her now doesn't make much sense (not that it has to make sense, cause the thing is crazy).  But it does seem to want to _hurt_ Kelly, so applying a coup de grace to her reputation seems to fit his motives.

Also, it seemed like a good chance to paraphrase ultimate Magneto.


----------



## Victim

Can Anika's portal even reach Rome?


----------



## Agamon

Victim said:
			
		

> Can Anika's portal even reach Rome?




2000 miles?  Yeah, I'd say.  I guess when Ryan was trying to go back to the States, that would have been too far.


----------



## Hammerhead

Details, details. If she plans on replacing the ailing James, she's got to work on that range


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Details, details. If she plans on replacing the ailing James, she's got to work on that range




I was trying to not replace James when I made up that power...


----------



## Victim

Agamon said:
			
		

> 2000 miles?  Yeah, I'd say.  I guess when Ryan was trying to go back to the States, that would have been too far.




Well, the surface distance from Asmara to Rome is like 2400 miles.  I don't really feel like trying to work how much being able to cut through the Earth for a true straight line would shave off.  Nor do I know exactly where the campaign city is.

Well, now you need to replace James...


----------



## Hammerhead

Well, Teleportation is a suggested Alternate Power for Cosmic Energy Control. You know, just saying...

I thought you calculated that by going through the curvature of the Earth, it would take off like 400 miles or something?


----------



## Tokiwong

Things are going to be messy on boths ides 

Damn teens and being so global!


----------



## Shalimar

Kelly has the worst luck in the world.  Pile on.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly has the worst luck in the world.  Pile on.



 All the students have bad luck  blame Ryan.


----------



## Hammerhead

Why Ryan? I am outraged!


----------



## Hammerhead

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly has the worst luck in the world.  Pile on.




Besides, I don't think an Injured result is anything to complain about. It's not like the troopers are going to live another six seconds anyway.


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Besides, I don't think an Injured result is anything to complain about. It's not like the troopers are going to live another six seconds anyway.



 This is probably a true statement


----------



## Hammerhead

Besides, if someone really has a right to gripe, it would be Ryan. His body got shot and he's going to be implicated in killing several US Gov soldiers.

You can't go home again.


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Why Ryan? I am outraged!



 The world is ending and it is all his fault


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Besides, if someone really has a right to gripe, it would be Ryan. His body got shot and he's going to be implicated in killing several US Gov soldiers.
> 
> You can't go home again.



 Cassie is taking good care of his body


----------



## Agamon

Yeah, you're outraged, but Ryan doesn't care.  Well, not outwordly, anyway.  

It's not like we couldn't have a stopover in, say in this instance, Cairo, before hitting Rome.  I plan on increasing her Magic at the end of this ish, which will again increase her range.


----------



## Shalimar

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Besides, I don't think an Injured result is anything to complain about. It's not like the troopers are going to live another six seconds anyway.




It wasn't the injury, look at her life over the past week, one falling piano after another.


----------



## Hammerhead

Agamon said:
			
		

> Yeah, you're outraged, but Ryan doesn't care.  Well, not outwordly, anyway.
> 
> It's not like we couldn't have a stopover in, say in this instance, Cairo, before hitting Rome.  I plan on increasing her Magic at the end of this ish, which will again increase her range.




I'm just not sure why it's all his fault. But that's okay, I'm sure it will make sense later. 

What's going to be really confusing is if we switch again, or the bodies switch back, during the course of the two battles. All of a sudden Ryan ends up in America with a GSW, surrounded by dead feds. Meanwhile, Karen is tossed into the middle of some crazy battle with Genocide.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> It wasn't the injury, look at her life over the past week, one falling piano after another.



 Kelly is a tough girl  sort of


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Sorry I thought her OOC was in OOC. hence my quick edit.


----------



## Mimic

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> I'm just not sure why it's all his fault. But that's okay, I'm sure it will make sense later.




everything that has happened is because Ryan is sleeping and its all a dream, he is still at his desk at the exam.

He will wake up soon and run home to be comforted by Patrick Duffy.


----------



## Tokiwong

Mimic said:
			
		

> everything that has happened is because Ryan is sleeping and its all a dream, he is still at his desk at the exam.
> 
> He will wake up soon and run home to be comforted by Patrick Duffy.



 Nice Family Guy reference.


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kelly is a tough girl  sort of




Not that tough

Mental possession by a Psycho
Attempted Murder by Phase
Attempted Murder by her boyfriend
Her soul was stolen
Demon Clone most likely kills hundreds or thousands with a Hurricane
Arrested for Terrorism
Her father was murdered in front of her
She finds out her mom was a big bad with Pantheon
Her mom being mind controlled by Legion leads her to almost kill herself
Finds out her mom had an affair and her biological father is a terrorist
Finds out that all of her remaining family is more then likely being mind-controlled
Hacked in the media for being a pantheon sympathizer
Almost killed a 3rd time, by a Pantheon big wig
Kidnapped by CHIMERA and then released with her mom and boyfriend still held

and now she is responsible for the deaths of 2 people trying to help her, and the killing/attacks on all of these Department of Elite Affairs Agents, and you just know she is going to be hacked up in the media even more.  Any 1 or two of these things all on their own could really screw someone up for life.  Kelly has them all at once, its like she can't even get herself out of one mess before the next 2 or 3 hit her over the head.  Even barring the self-esteem issues of always needing to be saved.  Its kinda getting depressing for me.  I brought it up before and it was resloved temporarily by it being a duplicate Tommy and his anti-legion gernade.


----------



## Tokiwong

When you put it that way, it does look ludicrous 

What does not help her though is that Kelly has a tendency to change her world view at the drop of a hat and then begin to alienate people that want to help her; she tends to run away and make things worse.

It sucks that alot of the family stuff came out all at once, and I attribute that to not wanting to keep Kelly seperated from the core story too long; so yeah you can blame me there  I suppose she has had it worse, but she also makes it a habit to go off on her own ALOT


----------



## Hammerhead

I don't think that hurricane would have caused that much loss of life. And just about every teen has a list of similar length, although they tend to make much better decisions. The first of rule of adventuring is as valid in M&M as it is in D&D...


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> I don't think that hurricane would have caused that much loss of life. And just about every teen has a list of similar length, although they tend to make much better decisions. The first of rule of adventuring is as valid in M&M as it is in D&D...



 The number that ctually died from the Hurricane itself is probably less then twenty, most died due to the demons  the damage was in the several millions, probably tens of millions of dollars.  But that is to be expected.

Plus people that are injured have access to world class medicine though not as fast say Ryan, is still comparable to Ryan.  Notice that Kelly was set on fire, but got out of the hospital with minimal scarring, and a bad haircut.

No painful skin rubs or the like


----------



## Victim

Yeah, and she's survived all that . Plus she's probably been too busy bouncing from disaster to disaster for the full weight of everything to hit her, especially of late -  pretty much your entire list has happened in the past few days (which means it's incomplete ).  

Besides, you seriously aren't holding bad luck responsible for all of that, are you?

Regarding the aerodyne: landing is pretty much out of the question in the current Kelly inspired conditions.  The pilot seems to have his hands full with not crashing.  What happens to the aircraft depends far more on what Kelly with TK or Cassie with Ryan's Super Strength want than what he wants.  It's like asking someone thrown from a building to stop moving.

On another note, Ryan doesn't have super strength.  He has the option to have super strength.  Dealing with the mechanics of his arrays is important in determining which powers he has access to at the moment.


----------



## Tokiwong

Victim said:
			
		

> Yeah, and she's survived all that . Plus she's probably been too busy bouncing from disaster to disaster for the full weight of everything to hit her, especially of late -  pretty much your entire list has happened in the past few days (which means it's incomplete ).



Yeah I have a tendency to want to put the characters through the ringer... I mean we still have a few situations where the other shoe has yet to drop... and these don't have to deal with Kelly at all.


			
				Victim said:
			
		

> Besides, you seriously aren't holding bad luck responsible for all of that, are you?



Please blame me for some of that 


			
				Victim said:
			
		

> Regarding the aerodyne: landing is pretty much out of the question in the current Kelly inspired conditions.  The pilot seems to have his hands full with not crashing.  What happens to the aircraft depends far more on what Kelly with TK or Cassie with Ryan's Super Strength want than what he wants.  It's like asking someone thrown from a building to stop moving.



The pilot is pretty much a non-entity in this equation 


			
				Victim said:
			
		

> On another note, Ryan doesn't have super strength.  He has the option to have super strength.  Dealing with the mechanics of his arrays is important in determining which powers he has access to at the moment.



Yeah this is true, and since she didn't use an ability from the array on the first attack, she just used Ryan's normal attack of +2 Bruise


----------



## Agamon

Yeah, Shal, you forgot, "Was set on fire."  That'll ruin anyone's day.

No one said it was Ryan's fault, just that Ryan should be blamed.  A subtle difference.  Unless you're a political spin doctor, then knowing that difference is your job description.

Hey, I saw a book at the FLGS called Ultimate Power.  What's that all about?  Looks kinda redundant.  I flipped through it, saw the description for Force Field, flipped a bit more, saw the description for Cosmic Energy Control.  At that point, I thought, huh, I have this book already.  I know it goes a little more in depth on how to create powers, but it doesn't explain devices, magic or feats, except fot how they relate to powers.  Anyone else know any more about it?


----------



## Hammerhead

I think Ryan is likely to end up the one with the bruise, punching a helicopter like that.


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Yeah I have a tendency to want to put the characters through the ringer... I mean we still have a few situations where the other shoe has yet to drop... and these don't have to deal with Kelly at all.




Really?  I have no idea what you're talking about.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Please blame me for some of that




Nah, I'd rather blame Ryan.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> The pilot is pretty much a non-entity in this equation




I'd hate to be reduced to a 'non-entity'.  Doesn't sound like fun.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Yeah this is true, and since she didn't use an ability from the array on the first attack, she just used Ryan's normal attack of +2 Bruise




See, Ryan is a complex guy...well, at least his powers are.


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> I think Ryan is likely to end up the one with the bruise, punching a helicopter like that.



 Thank goodness for Force Fields


----------



## Tokiwong

Gilden has it pretty bad too 

His homeworld was destroyed by an evil entity, his family killed.
Making him the last of his kind.
Fell in love with an otherwordly girl, who promptly dumped him when her old 'friend' came back into the picture...
BTW he left his adopted home for said girl...

Man... he got it bad...


----------



## Victim

It changes some powers, offers new ways to build some things (which are just more generalized versions of core power constructs), and gives more example power builds and more reccomended AP effects and such-like.  I think.

I know that Aura gets nerfed hard.  Spaceflight can't be made into an AP - whatever, an appropriately flawed teleport is better for interstellar travel anyway.  But they're optional changes.

I didn't see much point to getting it either.



> Yeah, Shal, you forgot, "Was set on fire." That'll ruin anyone's day.




See, that's the upside to all the awful stuff that's happening.  Compared to everything else, ordinary stuff like getting set on fire or shot by gatling guns just doesn't register.  They're gonna have to do better than that.

-------------------------

Well, things are looking up for Gilden at least.  New girlfriend - who can build dimensional gates to get back to his old hangout if he wants - important and rather easy job, new magic stuff courtesy of Chaos, and the chance to rebuild his home.

Now he's got something to lose.


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Gilden has it pretty bad too
> 
> His homeworld was destroyed by an evil entity, his family killed.
> Making him the last of his kind.
> Fell in love with an otherwordly girl, who promptly dumped him when her old 'friend' came back into the picture...
> BTW he left his adopted home for said girl...
> 
> Man... he got it back...




Um, uh, um...I blame Ryan!

And, anyways, it wasn't as prompt a dumping as it looked in game.  They were together about 10 times longer than she was with Ryan.


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> And, anyways, it wasn't as prompt a dumping as it looked in game.  They were together about 10 times longer than she was with Ryan.



True they were together a long time, I think he even met the parents right?


----------



## Hammerhead

And Anika moved pretty fast with their relationship IYKWIMAIKTYD. But the thing is she just met Sami again, and then dumped Gilden fast. Poor Legolas.


----------



## Shalimar

Agamon, I have it on PDF.  Its a really good book.  Basically you can use it to replace the powers chapter in the main book.  It has rules for power creation, and breaks down how all of the powers in the game were created.  Its not a critical thing to have, but it does a heck of a lot of fleshing out of all the powers.  It also adds in a bunch of powers.

I wasn't really blaming bad luck with dice rolls for all of that, really any of that, since the dice didn't cause the actions, the dice rolls are seperate from the plot.  I just feel like Kelly has been through the ringer, and is on her second or possibly third trip through it.  I realize she has made bad choices, but having lived through all of the events listed above, does anyone honestly think she would be thinking clearly or making good choices?  Regardless of her/my lack of common sense?

I don't know, I think at a certain point someone has to pack her up and ship her to the loony bin.  Because of everything that is piled on top of her, its becoming depressing to play her.  The last time I mentioned it you released some of the pressure by letting Tommy and her mom out, but it was just a fix and not a solution.  I don't even know what a solution to the problem would be, I mean I love playing in the game.  This is my RPG fix.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I wasn't really blaming bad luck with dice rolls for all of that, really any of that, since the dice didn't cause the actions, the dice rolls are seperate from the plot.  I just feel like Kelly has been through the ringer, and is on her second or possibly third trip through it.  I realize she has made bad choices, but having lived through all of the events listed above, does anyone honestly think she would be thinking clearly or making good choices?  Regardless of her/my lack of common sense?



I will admit it would be difficult for anyone to deal with what ha happened to her, but the other teens have been through traumatic events as well; though some have not been as personal as Kelly’s, they each have been through events that would traumatize any ‘normal’ individual.

But the teens are not normal, they are the protagonists, and have a knack for getting into trouble… or starting trouble.  Kelly may have an exorbitant amount of problems, but like I have said much of it has to deal with her tendency to fly solo, or make decisions without really thinking of the consequences.


			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> I don't know, I think at a certain point someone has to pack her up and ship her to the loony bin.  Because of everything that is piled on top of her, its becoming depressing to play her.  The last time I mentioned it you released some of the pressure by letting Tommy and her mom out, but it was just a fix and not a solution.  I don't even know what a solution to the problem would be, I mean I love playing in the game.  This is my RPG fix.



As far as Tommy and her mother are concerned, I gave Kelly an out; she decided not to take it, as questionable as it seemed, although she could have just not teleported to the United States and put her that much closer to her psychotic stalker…  I added the scene with Metatron to show that not all is well in the United States and Kelly rushed in as I figured she would and got beat, by a big bad… even under normal circumstances he probably would have hurt her bad, albeit in a more drawn out fight…

I will admit that she has a lot of problems piled on her, and I was hoping that she would try to rely on her friends, instead of forming a pity party with Cassie and going deeper into her issues with the UNJE and then trying to expose their truth in the worst way possible… again alienating the very friends she claims to be trying to protect or help…

I am not sure how to fix your issue, but I will look at it.


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> And Anika moved pretty fast with their relationship IYKWIMAIKTYD. But the thing is she just met Sami again, and then dumped Gilden fast. Poor Legolas.




She was rebelling against both Ryan and her faith at the time.  And her relationships with Ryan and Gilden made her realize that she liked Sami as more than a friend.  Without them, the idea of the her and Sami would probably have taken longer for her to figure out.


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Agamon, I have it on PDF.  Its a really good book.  Basically you can use it to replace the powers chapter in the main book.  It has rules for power creation, and breaks down how all of the powers in the game were created.  Its not a critical thing to have, but it does a heck of a lot of fleshing out of all the powers.  It also adds in a bunch of powers.




Cool.  I don't see needing it, as this is my only M&M game, but I can now see it's usefulness.



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> I wasn't really blaming bad luck with dice rolls for all of that, really any of that, since the dice didn't cause the actions, the dice rolls are seperate from the plot.  I just feel like Kelly has been through the ringer, and is on her second or possibly third trip through it.  I realize she has made bad choices, but having lived through all of the events listed above, does anyone honestly think she would be thinking clearly or making good choices?  Regardless of her/my lack of common sense?
> 
> I don't know, I think at a certain point someone has to pack her up and ship her to the loony bin.  Because of everything that is piled on top of her, its becoming depressing to play her.  The last time I mentioned it you released some of the pressure by letting Tommy and her mom out, but it was just a fix and not a solution.  I don't even know what a solution to the problem would be, I mean I love playing in the game.  This is my RPG fix.




Again, I don't think players are really complaining (though PCs certianly are).  She's made things really interesting and caused more than her fair share of plot hooks, which is cool.  It sucks if she's not fun to play, I hope that isn't our fault for not having our PCs stand behind her.  Her black and white world view is difficult to follow, unfortunately.


----------



## Mimic

Personally I believe everything that is going on with Kelly (with pretty much the exception of Legion) is her fault due to very bad decisions that she has made and not only has she failed to realise that there are consequences for her actions but pretty much blames everyone else (UNJE, Paragon, Ryan, Newpapers) for it.

As a player I am certainly not complaining as Agamon says she has certain given the game a good twist but the characters can only take so much of it.

But as always this is the time that true heros are made, will she break or will she be forged into the potential that everyone sees she could be.

Again I have to agree with Agamon, this whole black and white view she has of the world is very hard to follow. Even Gilden and his crew back in the teen justice universe had more shades of grey then she does at this moment.


----------



## Shalimar

> As far as Tommy and her mother are concerned, I gave Kelly an out; she decided not to take it, as questionable as it seemed, although she could have just not teleported to the United States and put her that much closer to her psychotic stalker… I added the scene with Metatron to show that not all is well in the United States and Kelly rushed in as I figured she would and got beat, by a big bad… even under normal circumstances he probably would have hurt her bad, albeit in a more drawn out fight…




I actually thought that she was taking the out.  She got ready to leave, and was planning to leave within seconds of when Phase did.  It wasn't like she had chosen to stick around, she had planned to leave right when Phase was leaving, just going somewhere else.

I did expect that she would lose to Metatron, not horrendously since she is PL 10 at least damage and toughness-wise, but I didn't expect her to go down in one hit again, or have it be a fatal 1-hit if you consider the falling too.  Thats just the vagaries of the dice though.  I'm not exactly happy with the no hp since I tend to get pretty bad toughness rolls, but I can deal with that.



> Again, I don't think players are really complaining (though PCs certianly are). She's made things really interesting and caused more than her fair share of plot hooks, which is cool. It sucks if she's not fun to play, I hope that isn't our fault for not having our PCs stand behind her. Her black and white world view is difficult to follow, unfortunately.




No, its not the other players that are making it unfun to play her, its the always going from bad to worse without anything ever getting better, I mean for Kelly personally.  I get that things are ramping up over the entire game as we get closer to fighting Overseer, and that part is cool.  Her life is sort of a black downward spire, apart from the Overseer stuff, its depressing.  I think the thing that crystalized it was when she went to a totally random news hq and the person she ended up talking to was the Red Witch.She was trying to do something she honestly believed in, and before she had even gotten started a big bad was there warping it and making it the wrong thing.  She was trying to do something pure and good, and before she even got started it was tainted.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> No, its not the other players that are making it unfun to play her, its the always going from bad to worse without anything ever getting better, I mean for Kelly personally.  I get that things are ramping up over the entire game as we get closer to fighting Overseer, and that part is cool.  Her life is sort of a black downward spire, apart from the Overseer stuff, its depressing.  I think the thing that crystalized it was when she went to a totally random news hq and the person she ended up talking to was the Red Witch.She was trying to do something she honestly believed in, and before she had even gotten started a big bad was there warping it and making it the wrong thing.  She was trying to do something pure and good, and before she even got started it was tainted.



I take full blame for that.

But even without Red Witch being there the result would have been the same, the news are not interested in always telling the truth, but making the most sensational stories possible.  It was pretty much doomed to failure even without Red Witch.


----------



## Tokiwong

I always intended Red Witch to have a double life in normal society what makes her dangerous is not just her arcane power but her temporal power as well.  Kelly just happens to allow me to highlight that fact in a way that is meaningful for the story.

I am sorry if Kelly’s life seems like it is a downward spiral, and for that I apologize, I have been trying to get positive characters to try and get her to listen to them, and try and be there for her, but she instantly attacked Oracle and then Jun Min almost back to back, shutting any avenue for me to try and be positive, her mother even said that she should perhaps take it slow and even her father said that he didn’t want her to protect him, but she went ahead anyways because she chose to.

I can’t force a positive response, I can only nudge, and I am sorry for that.  When Kelly went to New York it gave me a good opportunity to showcase CHIMERA which will hopefully play a larger role in the future…

I feel bad because you do get the short end of the stick at times… but you also get the majority of the story/screen time as well.  I can see Kelly maybe learning from this, and like the others her moral outlook is a little sideways to reality, I am not sure if that is intentional…


----------



## Samnell

Shalimar said:
			
		

> She was trying to do something pure and good, and before she even got started it was tainted.




There's your problem. Kelly should try to do something evil and corrupt. Kick babies. Have ketchup with scrambled eggs. Maybe, if you can stomach it, make friends with Ryan. Instead of that, something pure and good will happen. If Kelly tries her hardest at befriending Ryan, the Overseer might even just admit that he was wrong and give up on those whole re-ordering of the multiverse thing. Instead he could take up origami.


----------



## Shalimar

Mimic said:
			
		

> Personally I believe everything that is going on with Kelly (with pretty much the exception of Legion) is her fault due to very bad decisions that she has made and not only has she failed to realise that there are consequences for her actions but pretty much blames everyone else (UNJE, Paragon, Ryan, Newpapers) for it.
> 
> But as always this is the time that true heros are made, will she break or will she be forged into the potential that everyone sees she could be.




I honestly don't see how she could not break, I think only the fact that it wouldn't be fun has kept her from being a gibbering catatonic wreck, but as she becomes less and less fun, its reaching gibbering wreck stage.  Kelly is a nice peron, an honestly nice person, the type of people that are the heros you are talking about aren't nice people.  They may act nice, or be polite, but deep down they aren't nice people.  The people that deal with stuff like this are like Jack Bauer, they *want* to be good people, and they do good things, but they aren't remotely nice.

You are right when you say the characters can only take so much of it, that includes her. I don't think she is wrongly attributing blame.  To her mind, the fact that Paragon knows the truth about Mexico City and is still blaming Bishop for it even when he knows, means that it is his fault.  I'm not quite sure what of that is wrong.  She was pissed off at Ryan because he was threatening her boyfriend with sending him to jail, and because he generally isn't a nice guy.  Paragon and Ryan are the type of people that get things done because they couldn't care less about being nice or doing the right thing, they only care about completing their goals, and they don't get distracted.

She is certainly to blame for her choices, but all of the stuff that has happened to her isn't the consequences of the choices she has made.  Her father's murder, and her mom being with Pantheon was out of left field.  In response to that she has clutched at BIshop, wanting him to be a replacement for her dad.  Every time she tries to fix a problem that she sees its like she is flailing out.  Chimera kidnapping her isn't a forseable consequence of her action, the same way that Esther and the Sheriff getting ripped apart by mini-guns fired by the DEA isn't a reasonable consequence of her calling the cops for help.  You can say it was reasonable to assume Legion would do something, but with control of that much money he could do whatever he wanted wherever he wanted it (not to mention his powers).

At this point I honestly don't know what she can do to get herself out of any of the trouble that she is in, even a little bit of it.  Whatever she does people around her die, at least in her mind.  She blames herself for what happened to her Dad, and for what happened to her mom.  And now the others are going to get in trouble for killing DEA people, and she'll likely be blamed for starting a war between the UN and the US.  I just don't know what to have her do, and where she can go from here.  I have no clue why anyone would want to have anything to do with her.


----------



## Tokiwong

If it makes you feel any better only Chance and Colonel Himura have actually killed anyone  DEA wise, nice acronym


----------



## Victim

The team's exit plan should be using the super strong characters to throw people out of dodge.


----------



## Agamon

Victim said:
			
		

> The team's exit plan should be using the super strong characters to throw people out of dodge.




I'm glad Anika is currently too fast to catch and throw.


----------



## Hammerhead

Now Kelly will know that something is wrong. I mean, Ryan offering words of comfort and acting like a human being for once? In the middle of a fight? Uh oh, maybe Legion got to Ryan! It's all a trick!


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Now Kelly will know that something is wrong. I mean, Ryan offering words of comfort and acting like a human being for once? In the middle of a fight? Uh oh, maybe Legion got to Ryan! It's all a trick!





And you don't thnk I was enjoying it.


----------



## Mimic

But Paragon isn't blaming Bishop, he is blaming Pantheon, which Bishop was a member of and at the time proud of it. 

And actually Legion is sort of her fault, when he was still in her head and she knew it what did she do? Go to her friends, teachers, school for help? No, she didn't say anything. She went to Tommy alone. She ran really.

What did she do when she injured her friends on the spaceship in the Teen Justice Universe? She ran.

When she lost her soul and was to be detained? She ran.

When some students were allowed to go to town and do some shopping what did she do? She took off.

Time and time again, when things don't go her way she takes off, usually alone. She has never trusted the other students, teachers and administration.

She needs to grow up, take responsiblity and take the help from the people that are around her.


----------



## Aenion

The things that happened to Kelly up to and at the undersea complex were hard, she lost her soul, accused of terrorism, lost her dad, almost lost her mother, found her real dad, found out Legion was still around, nearly killed herself, ... But she could have still recovered with the help of her friends.

But not a day later she's off shopping to Milan after hearing she wasn't allowed into the training room, when there's a planned trip to Mudaba Adin, and giving interviews to CNN in London and I think this is what most of the characters are going to be angry about. She disappears again, getting them all worried to go shopping and then tries to disappear once more before they can find out what she has done in London. Instead of working with the others, she flees again, getting herself in more trouble and putting more people in danger because they need to go find her.

That's gotten to Karen anyway. Karen's always willing to give someone a second chance (even Ryan, though I think he's at number 5 or 6 by now  ), but Kelly's going to have to prove she's worth it.

As a player I'm not complaining though


----------



## Tokiwong

Everyone needs a hug


----------



## KaintheSeeker

I hate it when Ryan is right..not because Cassie can't admit to be wrong..but because he's smug.


----------



## Tokiwong

But that is why I like Ryan, Hammerhead pulls off the smugness so smoothly, it is great


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Of course I'm wondering how the Colonel know Cassie is Ryan.. and how Kelly will react to seeing Ryan do 'Cassie's combat handsign'


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Of course I'm wondering how the Colonel know Cassie is Ryan.. and how Kelly will react to seeing Ryan do 'Cassie's combat handsign'



 she does not know, hence Ryan, Cassie, and Cassie two, karen is in Cassie's body...


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> she does not know, hence Ryan, Cassie, and Cassie two, karen is in Cassie's body...





doh.. thought I saw a 'Karen' in there somewhere iin her speech.


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> doh.. thought I saw a 'Karen' in there somewhere iin her speech.



 Chance said Karen's name.


----------



## Shalimar

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Of course I'm wondering how the Colonel know Cassie is Ryan.. and how Kelly will react to seeing Ryan do 'Cassie's combat handsign'




She would have to be paying attention, and she isn't.  She is having a breakdown.


----------



## Tokiwong

The combat sign would be pretty hard for any student to notice, in all honesty


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> The combat sign would be pretty hard for any student to notice, in all honesty




much less one with a -2 modifier from low wisdom.


----------



## Tokiwong

Good times, good times for everyone!


----------



## KaintheSeeker

FYI..

SERE = Survival Evasion Resistance Escape. 

It's military training for folks trapped behind hostile lines. Figure as a soldier type Cassie is confortable with the phrases/tactics.


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> FYI..
> 
> SERE = Survival Evasion Resistance Escape.
> 
> It's military training for folks trapped behind hostile lines. Figure as a soldier type Cassie is confortable with the phrases/tactics.



 it means eating bugs and running in the woods LOL


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> it means eating bugs and running in the woods LOL




And how to find spots to hide, where to look for patrol ruotes, finding ways to establish communication with your chain of command. Most folks don't realize that there is an urban side to it as well as a outdoors element.

Look at what they did in that one Eastwood movie.. calling in air support by using a calling card and a phone. That is a SERE tactic.


----------



## Hammerhead

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> But that is why I like Ryan, Hammerhead pulls off the smugness so smoothly, it is great




They say to write what you know. 

Ryan would call it "running like hell" or "getting out of Dodge;" but I don't think it's really necessary in this case. Although Kelly's flight speed is only what, like 40 mph? Something like that?


----------



## Shalimar

Her flight speed is 50mp, 100mph if she uses double moves, and 200mph at a sprint.

if she used EE and had 43pp to play with she could go to flight 5 (250 mph), and telekinesis 9 which would be enough to carry the others, but she wont.


----------



## Tokiwong

I think everything is going to be okay


----------



## Victim

Of course, Cassie could just use Ryan's flight speed and super strength to evac everyone; he should be able to maintain a 250 mph flight almost indefinitely.


----------



## Tokiwong

Victim said:
			
		

> Of course, Cassie could just use Ryan's flight speed and super strength to evac everyone; he should be able to maintain a 250 mph flight almost indefinitely.



 I guess she is afraid of glowing


----------



## Agamon

Victim said:
			
		

> Of course, Cassie could just use Ryan's flight speed and super strength to evac everyone; he should be able to maintain a 250 mph flight almost indefinitely.




Hmmm.  It's not a weight issue, but how does one person carry four people and fly at 250 mph?  He'd need a container of some sort.


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> Hmmm.  It's not a weight issue, but how does one person carry four people and fly at 250 mph?  He'd need a container of some sort.



 true, I bet Cassie, Chance, and Kelly probably just under 300 lbs together, maybe a little over


----------



## Tokiwong

World War III, wow, I am not sure how that incident would start World War III


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> World War III, wow, I am not sure how that incident would start World War III




UN agents killing US government agents on US soil after the US withdrew from the UN could be a lot of ammunition if it got to hawkish politicians, and I'm sure Legion and Pantheon would give it a boost as well.


----------



## Victim

On the other hand, US soldiers opening up first on civilians offers lots of ammo to everyone else.  Having some elements of their military/police? act without proper authorization and shoot their own people is a serious problem.  No one is going to like the idea of the army getting subverted.  It's not like people would be totally blind to possible dangers of mind controling elites and the US was specifically warned about Legion.  Not to mention that both sides have nukes and elites, so no one really should be interested in escalation.

Of course, this incident would likely increase tension between the two powers.  If other troubling events occur, then conflict could eventually occur.  

Plus the domestic troubles from Kelly's bomb and the Pantheon attacks should be keeping both sides busy.  Hawks are likely focusing on Pantheon and other elite threats.


----------



## Tokiwong

Victim said:
			
		

> On the other hand, US soldiers opening up first on civilians offers lots of ammo to everyone else.  Having some elements of their military/police? act without proper authorization and shoot their own people is a serious problem.  No one is going to like the idea of the army getting subverted.  It's not like people would be totally blind to possible dangers of mind controling elites and the US was specifically warned about Legion.  Not to mention that both sides have nukes and elites, so no one really should be interested in escalation.



This is true, which is why Colonel Himura is pushing for them to cover this up and hopefully buy the teens time to get to safety, also downplay their role.


			
				Victim said:
			
		

> Of course, this incident would likely increase tension between the two powers.  If other troubling events occur, then conflict could eventually occur.



Oh I am sure it will have repercussions.


			
				Victim said:
			
		

> Plus the domestic troubles from Kelly's bomb and the Pantheon attacks should be keeping both sides busy.  Hawks are likely focusing on Pantheon and other elite threats.



This is true, Pantheon will be a larger threat in the future.


----------



## Samnell

Shalimar said:
			
		

> UN agents killing US government agents on US soil after the US withdrew from the UN could be a lot of ammunition if it got to hawkish politicians, and I'm sure Legion and Pantheon would give it a boost as well.




Just pretending that kind of thing happened has been a useful pretext for war in the past.


----------



## Tokiwong

Samnell said:
			
		

> Just pretending that kind of thing happened has been a useful pretext for war in the past.



 Make love not war


----------



## Shalimar

Is Canada still a member of the UN?  New York, especially upstate New York is not very far from the border.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Is Canada still a member of the UN?  New York, especially upstate New York is not very far from the border.



 Yep.


----------



## Agamon

Just so you all know, I'm going to be MIA until Thursday.  Laters.


----------



## Mimic

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Is Canada still a member of the UN?  New York, especially upstate New York is not very far from the border.




I live in Canada and I didn't even think of that


----------



## Hammerhead

The freezing cold must have slowed your brain


----------



## Hammerhead

Toki, btw, can we fast forward the aerodyne scene a little bit? It seems to have stalled. I blame Agamon, primarily because he isn't here to defend himself .


----------



## Victim

Well, it's not unreasonable to assume that Canada would have pulled out along with the US and several of its allies.


----------



## Samnell

Victim said:
			
		

> Well, it's not unreasonable to assume that Canada would have pulled out along with the US and several of its allies.




But doing so would be entirely at odds with Canada's foreign policy history. It's been a major supporter of international organizations from the Commonwealth onwards. As Canada's a well-situated middle power, I'm inclined to say that it would take a bit more than the US bolting from the UN to induce it to depart.

However, Toki's Canada doesn't necessarily work like the real world Canada.


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Toki, btw, can we fast forward the aerodyne scene a little bit? It seems to have stalled. I blame Agamon, primarily because he isn't here to defend himself .



 Yeah I was planning to


----------



## Hammerhead

It's not as if Canada is going to lose NAFTA or anything if it stays in the UN. To be honest, staying within the United Nations is a much better move politically. It gains all the benefits of being in the UN (whatever those might be), as well as the benefits of a close relationsip with the US.


----------



## Mimic

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> The freezing cold must have slowed your brain




We are supposed to get snow flurries today and that makes me a sad panda.


----------



## Hammerhead

If it makes you feel any better, we're probably going to get snow tomorrow and Thursday.


----------



## Aenion

We might get some snow sometime this year ... but they've been saying that about nice weather for the past 2 months as well...


----------



## Hammerhead

Sorry about the lack of posting. I've been with some school/job stuff: writing cover letters, frantically thinking up new business ideas so I can avoid selling my soul to the corporate machine, the usual  And it snowed today, which was fantastic. 

And in all honesty, I was also pretending to be a pirate. But that's normal.


----------



## Agamon

It wasn't snowing in Edmonton, but it was damn cold.  Friggin' northerners and their northern cities.  Then I get back here...and it's cold. :\ 

And don't blame me for any stalls, blame Ryan.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Agamon said:
			
		

> It wasn't snowing in Edmonton, but it was damn cold.  Friggin' northerners and their northern cities.  Then I get back here...and it's cold. :\
> 
> And don't blame me for any stalls, blame Ryan.





No snow here in Puragtory yet (aka Brunswick Maine) but I'm sure there will be soon enough..


----------



## Hammerhead

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> No snow here in Puragtory yet (aka Brunswick Maine) but I'm sure there will be soon enough..




Bah, I enjoy it. Helps you feel alive.


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Bah, I enjoy it. Helps you feel alive.




I hate this time of year.  My body's still used the heat, my teeth were chattering away this morning.  It's better in the middle of Feburary, when I'll go take out the garbage in shorts and bare feet when it's -30C and a couple feet of snow.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Bah, I enjoy it. Helps you feel alive.




I prefer 100 degree weather to tween degrees. Anyday.


----------



## Tokiwong

Be posting later today


----------



## Hammerhead

Cool. By the way, Sollir seems to be back. Speak of the devil. Anyone in his other game want to contact him?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

*scratches head* heyas.   I'm just going to copy/paste this from my other thread, because I'm lazy and because I can't think of a better way to put it:  "Sorry guys I got in over my head time-commitment-wise IRL and it just kind of exploded on me. I should've given more notice but I instead just took a break from it all. I'm settling down with the school groove and cleared up one of my major extra-curriculars (music-stuff)"  I didn't post here yet because I figured it'd be unfair of me to play in a game and leave the one I started hanging, but I would enjoy to play in GL again (although I need to take the time to read up to see what I missed I suppose-I've been reading up for the last week and a half on recent stuff but I still missed the inbetween portions).  

If Toki allows me it, I'd like to request perhaps submitting a new character (more team-oriented and possibly able to help Kelly out a bit in particular from the get-go), although if introducing someone new is too much work I wouldn't mind reprising Charlotte instead.  It seems I've missed a lot...


----------



## Shalimar

I don't think you should do a new character just to help Kelly, because at the rate she goes down in one hit, she really will go down for keeps eventually.  A more connected character to the main plot could be good.  That was the notion with the back-up characters I have waiting behind Kelly.  Then again, I just like making characters in general.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Well, the other character I made has enough personality to stand on his own and interact with other characters, but when he first joins he can help Kelly some and has a good reason to do so.  This all depends on if Toki OK's it of course, which may be a bit much to be asking after being gone so long.  I'd still be interested in playing him if you don't want to play Kelly, but if you do, he'd be able to help some story-wise with Kelly's particular problems.  If Toki gives me the thumbs up I'd like to post a short bio/history for him later today.  I still wouldn't mind reprising Charlotte, but this idea of more of a character being able to support other characters more in and out of combat wasn't as easily achievable in 1st edition and is a role that doesn't seem to be filled by anyone else in the team currently.

No harm if folks don't like him, I enjoy making characters as well


----------



## Agamon

Hmmm, I'm not sure the portal is the best idea.  It slowly grows and strengthens over that minute, so unless it's in an area no one in the compound can see, it'll be like sending them a text message that we're on our way... 

That's assuming it works.


----------



## Hammerhead

Agamon said:
			
		

> Hmmm, I'm not sure the portal is the best idea.  It slowly grows and strengthens over that minute, so unless it's in an area no one in the compound can see, it'll be like sending them a text message that we're on our way...
> 
> That's assuming it works.




Gotcha. So we'll need to find a secure location to center the portal. 

I don't understand the fixation with being "connected to the main plot." Who exactly is connected to the main plot, other than wanting to stop Overseer? Ryan seems to be the only one, and I certainly didn't plan things that way. And there's Cassie, of course.

Not that it wouldn't be good to have another guy in the party (other than the effeminate Mark and that wimp Tim) . Although if you asked Ryan, Charlotte is already more masculine than either of those two. Nothing wrong with her, but I am curious to hear about your new character concept Sollir. Is it up to your usual standards?


----------



## Agamon

Should have said that in character, my bad.

Would Karen have a scent?  Does she sweat (I'd think no)?  Shouldn't she smell like rock?  But I guess she'd need Concealment (olfactory).  I'd blame the clothing.  And always being in close proximity to Kal, maybe his smell rubbed off on her.


----------



## Hammerhead

By the way, doesn't Cassie/Ryan still have a bullet somewhere inside of her?


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> By the way, doesn't Cassie/Ryan still have a bullet somewhere inside of her?




Cassie's used to stuff coming out quickly.. ie..she's not sure why it hasn't popped out yet.

OOC: Do'h.. shold have SAID he'd healed himself at some point.  And I thought it was just a clip..ie.. lots of blood & pain, no shrapnel.


----------



## Aenion

Agamon said:
			
		

> Should have said that in character, my bad.
> 
> Would Karen have a scent?  Does she sweat (I'd think no)?  Shouldn't she smell like rock?  But I guess she'd need Concealment (olfactory).  I'd blame the clothing.  And always being in close proximity to Kal, maybe his smell rubbed off on her.




Karen doesn't sweat, no body heat so no need to cool down again. I'd say she'd smell a bit like Kal, if she'd smell human at all, she's a touchy, feely kinda girl. She likes to be close to others because their bodies still generate heat. It's comforting to her.


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie's used to stuff coming out quickly.. ie..she's not sure why it hasn't popped out yet.
> 
> OOC: Do'h.. shold have SAID he'd healed himself at some point.  And I thought it was just a clip..ie.. lots of blood & pain, no shrapnel.



the round went through his hand I think


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> the round went through his hand I think





Okay.. is it to late to say that he healed up off screen? (after realizing that bullet holes don't NORMALLY seal up.  )


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Okay.. is it to late to say that he healed up off screen? (after realizing that bullet holes don't NORMALLY seal up.  )



 No that would be too easy


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> No that would be too easy





you're a meanie.. well back to trying to make a Hogger raid with a lot of gnomes.


----------



## Hammerhead

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> the round went through his hand I think




That would have to hurt like hell. Considering it would be nearly impossible to hit the hand and not break all the fine bones into millions of bone fragments. Ouch. Poor Cassie/Ryan.


----------



## Samnell

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> That would have to hurt like hell. Considering it would be nearly impossible to hit the hand and not break all the fine bones into millions of bone fragments. Ouch. Poor Cassie/Ryan.




You know I had my arm broken (Yes, had it broken, through no efforts or misadventure of my own.) just barely above all of those fragile bones. It was a mess, the one bone snapped and laid up, crosswise, atop the other. And the hand which got lifted back and set on top of the wrist. It hurt like hell all right, and it never did heal quite right. One of my carpals doesn't quite sit properly and reacts poorly to cold. Fortunately it's my left hand, which I don't use for writing but due to the design of the QWERTY keyboard do use for typing.

It was that day I learned the beauty of heavy-duty painkillers. I was joking with the doctor while he set it.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Samnell said:
			
		

> You know I had my arm broken (Yes, had it broken, through no efforts or misadventure of my own.) just barely above all of those fragile bones. It was a mess, the one bone snapped and laid up, crosswise, atop the other. And the hand which got lifted back and set on top of the wrist. It hurt like hell all right, and it never did heal quite right. One of my carpals doesn't quite sit properly and reacts poorly to cold. Fortunately it's my left hand, which I don't use for writing but due to the design of the QWERTY keyboard do use for typing.
> 
> It was that day I learned the beauty of heavy-duty painkillers. I was joking with the doctor while he set it.




When I gave myself a boxer's fracture in 95, they x-rayed my hand. Turned out that I had several (the corpman estimated at least 9 other partial boxer fractures in my right hand) that he thought I should have felt (pointed them out in level of possible intensity of pain) 

So, pain tolerance varies.. the only reason I knew I broke that bone was that when it snapped it dislocated my pinked at the joint with my hand. My roomate reset it (handy have an army medic share a room with you) and ony in the next morning when the captain morgan wore off and my hand was the size of a softball did we realze something was up.

Hand breaks are kind either or from what I was told. Either you KNOW you got one.. or you dont till they xray.


----------



## Tokiwong

Post later today 

FYI I will be out of town the 10th through the 15th of November, brother is getting married oh joy!


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Post later today
> 
> FYI I will be out of town the 10th through the 15th of November, brother is getting married oh joy!




Best man?  I was the best "man" at my dad's second wedding, which was totally cool since bridesmaid's dresses are universally horrid, not that there were any bride's maids.  it was just the 8 of us close relatives at the church and then a reception of like 200 people afterwards.

What is your brother doing?  I'm interested in weddings right now, even though its going to be a long engagement (waiting till I graduate college with a 2nd degree), I can still look for ideas to yoink though.


----------



## KentArnold

double post


----------



## KentArnold

Sollir, it's good that you're back.

I'd weigh in on the whole Kelly thing, but I'm going to refrain as my posting is sluggish for the next week or so. That and I don't want to get things back to a topic that's already fading away.

Soon enough I'll be experiencing snow. I'm moving up to Washington(the state, not DC) before December.

Oh, if anyone wants to prod me on AIM, I just added my aim contact info to the list here.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Best man?  I was the best "man" at my dad's second wedding, which was totally cool since bridesmaid's dresses are universally horrid, not that there were any bride's maids.  it was just the 8 of us close relatives at the church and then a reception of like 200 people afterwards.
> 
> What is your brother doing?  I'm interested in weddings right now, even though its going to be a long engagement (waiting till I graduate college with a 2nd degree), I can still look for ideas to yoink though.



Just a civil ceremony, he is home from Korea, so he just wants to be married... the actual real thing comes later I guess


----------



## Agamon

Funny thing about marriage:  When you tie the knot, you're "committing yourself to the institution of marriage."  You get committed to an institution when you go insane, too.  Coinsidance?  Don't think so...


----------



## Samnell

Congrats on the Security Council seat, Aenion.


----------



## Aenion

Samnell said:
			
		

> Congrats on the Security Council seat, Aenion.




Eh?


----------



## Shalimar

Aenion said:
			
		

> Eh?




Belgium got a Security Council Seat at the UN.


----------



## Aenion

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Belgium got a Security Council Seat at the UN.





Cool, I don't follow the news much lately, so I'm lucky to catch anything... Thanks for informing me


----------



## Hammerhead

Where in the world is Tokiwong?


----------



## Shalimar

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Where in the world is Tokiwong?




Too busy for us?  Maybe he has had real life bite him?


----------



## Hammerhead

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Too busy for us?  Maybe he has had real life bite him?




Do any of us have real lives?  Shocking!


----------



## Shalimar

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Do any of us have real lives?  Shocking!




I go to school between postings, but its just a hobby.  eventually I'll graduate to having a big girl hobby like work to support my posting, but we all know what is really important,  Posting and Carnal Pleasures


----------



## KaintheSeeker

listens to the crickets.


----------



## KentArnold

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I go to school between postings, but its just a hobby.  eventually I'll graduate to having a big girl hobby like work to support my posting, but we all know what is really important,  Posting and Carnal Pleasures




Far too true. But, uh, would you explain this *Real Life* thing? Is it a new game system? Or is it some kind of government program? If its the former, I dont want to beta test it any more, the game sucks. If its the latter, I'm starting a revolution, the program sucks.


----------



## Samnell

KentArnold said:
			
		

> Far too true. But, uh, would you explain this *Real Life* thing? Is it a new game system? Or is it some kind of government program? If its the former, I dont want to beta test it any more, the game sucks. If its the latter, I'm starting a revolution, the program sucks.




Real Life is a sphinx of cement and aluminum that bashed open Toki's skull and ate up his imagination. The heavy judger of men, it's an incomprehensible prison: a crossbone soulless jailhouse and Congress of sorrows.

Or that's what I heard somewhere.


----------



## Tokiwong

Posts tomorrow, been taking a break from active postings   I will be out of town 10th through the 15th of next month as well... and who knows what the Holidays will bring, plus I am moving


----------



## KaintheSeeker

No worries..we were just curious about the situation.


----------



## Shalimar

You ok Toki?  If you have too much on your plate you don't have to start the werewolf game, its ok to cut back a bit if you are going to be busy, we understand real life is a hectic thing.  I think RL swallowed Sollir again too, so the busy bug is definitely going around.


----------



## Hammerhead

I say we kill him and take his stuff.


----------



## Samnell

Shalimar said:
			
		

> You ok Toki?  If you have too much on your plate you don't have to start the werewolf game, its ok to cut back a bit if you are going to be busy, we understand real life is a hectic thing.  I think RL swallowed Sollir again too, so the busy bug is definitely going around.




It destroyed the best minds of our generation, I tell ya.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Psh, Ginsberg's got nothing on me  *arrogant, completely untrue statement*  I'm lying around, I was kind of disappointed that several elements of my character idea for this game was  portrayed in a similar fashion to a character from Heroes and that's depressed me a bit.  RL is taking a bunch of time but not so much that I don't have time to post, I'm afraid I'd like to re-start my own PBP game before committing to someone else's first, though, admittingly.  I'll try to keep you guys better updated and not fall off the face of the earth


----------



## Samnell

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Psh, Ginsberg's got nothing on me




I knew one of these references would stick eventually. 



> I'm lying around, I was kind of disappointed that several elements of my character idea for this game was  portrayed in a similar fashion to a character from Heroes and that's depressed me a bit.  RL is taking a bunch of time but not so much that I don't have time to post, I'm afraid I'd like to re-start my own PBP game before committing to someone else's first, though, admittingly.  I'll try to keep you guys better updated and not fall off the face of the earth




Feh, who cares if Heroes scooped you? A good concept is a good concept.


----------



## KentArnold

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> RL is taking a bunch of time but not so much that I don't have time to post, I'm afraid I'd like to re-start my own PBP game before committing to someone else's first, though, admittingly.  I'll try to keep you guys better updated and not fall off the face of the earth




Just because someone else used an idea doesnt mean its not good for yourself. I mean, ask Kain about Val(you could almost slap her in Power Girl's outfit and be ready to go).

That's cool, about wanting to get yours going first, and perfectly understandable. I just wish some GMs would keep their own games in mind before trying to add more to the plate. It's easier for players, they just have to read the posts that pertain to them and respond.

As I've noticed, for four players, a pbp GM can easily spend up to thirty minutes a day(moreso during combat) replying to posts.

Combat, depending on the number, can easily kill an hour every day. So I know all too well what it's like.

What's scary is my brain is trying to get me to start up another game, but I keep on ignoring that little voice in my head. I've got enough time spent running one game and playing in four seperate games.

GM

Neogenesis(near future, genetically altered humans, amnesiac, trying to figure out what exactly is going on).

PLAYER

Children of Pegasus(mostly stock superhero game)(Martial Artist/Shapeshifter)

Eberron Campaign(havent started yet, waiting on the GM to introduce me)(Rogue/Duskblade Gestalt)

Exalted(here)(Twilight Caste Scholar/Dirty Old Man)

Legacy(duh!)(Timothy, no more need be said)


----------



## Hammerhead

I think that any similarities between your game and Heroes would be a good thing, not a bad one. That show rocks. My coolest character is, of course, Nathan.


----------



## Aenion

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> OOC: Okay I'll delte it.. figured it was obvious on her face.




She's mostly showing anger, frustration and a little fear. Which could be interpreted as such but is also a normal reaction when a teammember you barely know is killing people.


----------



## Hammerhead

I remember a much bigger outcry when Ryan decides to take off the kid gloves.


----------



## Aenion

He was there to yell at


----------



## KaintheSeeker

And Cassie has spoken to Chance about it. So quit pouting.


----------



## Victim

No one really cares about an NPC.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Victim said:
			
		

> No one really cares about an NPC.




That too.


----------



## KentArnold

Actually, I think Kain often ends up caring for NPCs, at least the ones I run he ends up caring for. But yeah, outrage about vile actions from NPCs get less reaction than vile acitons from PCs.

NPCs can easily become villains and nobody will care too much, PCs who become villains usually end up being moved to NPC status. And the player who loses the chara will CERTAINLY care, as well as some other players.


----------



## Samnell

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> That too.




Mark cares about Tommy and Star, maybe Roland too in time.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

I see the holiday slowdown has already started.


----------



## KentArnold

Just letting you all know that I'll be incommunicado until 11-27(next monday). Holidays suck when you don't have a computer of your own that works(or has net access).


----------



## Hammerhead

Plays Jeopardy Theme


----------



## Samnell

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Plays Jeopardy Theme




You've no idea how strange it is for me to be waiting until halfway through a round instead of going first. It's just not right!


----------



## Aenion

Samnell said:
			
		

> You've no idea how strange it is for me to be waiting until halfway through a round instead of going first. It's just not right!




Lol, still you're lucky, Karen rarely has such a high initiative roll


----------



## Samnell

Aenion said:
			
		

> Lol, still you're lucky, Karen rarely has such a high initiative roll




I feel like Mark wronged the Oz mafia, with the ruby overshoes he's wearing.


----------



## Victim

There is no munchkin mafia.


----------



## Samnell

Victim said:
			
		

> There is no munchkin mafia.




That's true. It's halflings in the mafia. The munchkins are uninvolved. I've even played halfling mafiosi before. One even wore tights, sort of, because his day job was as a street acrobat.


----------



## KentArnold

So, I take it he wasnt a "man in tights", he was only half of one?

Most of us should be able to get the reference, if so, good, you're an old fart like me. If not, you're young, or just simply uncultured.


----------



## Hammerhead

Ha! I'm both! (Assuming being about to graduate counts as being young...who knows?)


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:
			
		

> You've no idea how strange it is for me to be waiting until halfway through a round instead of going first. It's just not right!




Yeah, and I'm all "Anika 65?"  What the fudge?  Oh yeah."


----------



## Tokiwong

Sorry I am around, it will be slowing going till the New Year, I am moving in about four weeks, plus the Holidays it is going to be a crazy few weeks.  Plus trying to go back to school, finding a new job, and relocating things are going to be hectic for myself.  I am going to try and keep the games going, but they will be slow throughout the season.

Sorry I have not updated sooner, I got distracted with the upcoming changes.  I have not forgotten about the game, and hope to pick this up full time in the new year, once I am all settled in among other things.  Again I apologize but you all deserver an explanation on the state of things and my slow replies.


----------



## Hammerhead

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Sorry I am around, it will be slowing going till the New Year, I am moving in about four weeks, plus the Holidays it is going to be a crazy few weeks.  Plus trying to go back to school, finding a new job, and relocating things are going to be hectic for myself.  I am going to try and keep the games going, but they will be slow throughout the season.
> 
> Sorry I have not updated sooner, I got distracted with the upcoming changes.  I have not forgotten about the game, and hope to pick this up full time in the new year, once I am all settled in among other things.  Again I apologize but you all deserver an explanation on the state of things and my slow replies.




Toki, it's not big deal. Hell, things have always really slowed around Thanksgiving, and picked back up in January.

And I should add that since the Mistress is probably dead (it was a lethal attack), this is Ryan's first kill in a while. And the first on Legacy business. Should get interesting after the fight.


----------



## KentArnold

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ha! I'm both! (Assuming being about to graduate counts as being young...who knows?)




Shame nobody got the reference.

it was the name of a Robin Hood parody called just that.

Men In Tights.

The holidays are always evil on games. Always.


----------



## Agamon

FYI, Anika can't be invisible and use any of her other powers except flight and force field.  All the other powers are alternates of Magic.


----------



## Agamon

KentArnold said:
			
		

> Shame nobody got the reference.
> 
> it was the name of a Robin Hood parody called just that.
> 
> Men In Tights.




Sorry, I thought you were being rhetorical.  "Man in tights", Men in Tights, I thought it was obvious.  Or maybe I'm just old enough to think that.


----------



## Hammerhead

I know. She's invisible, then blasts someone with magic, causing her to reappear.


----------



## Victim

Yeah, but by cycling from invis to her blast, the attack (and Anika) is basically coming out of nowhere.


----------



## Tokiwong

Pretty much how I ruled it, poor Mistress we hardly knew ye.


----------



## Hammerhead

Well, actually, we did. You were annoying. So now you're dead.


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Well, actually, we did. You were annoying. So now you're dead.



 Ryan; killing for Truth, Justice, and just sheer plain Annoyance.


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Pretty much how I ruled it, poor Mistress we hardly knew ye.




As someone with a low will save I think Kelly can bare this with great fortitude.


----------



## Aenion

Agamon said:
			
		

> Sorry, I thought you were being rhetorical.  "Man in tights", Men in Tights, I thought it was obvious.  Or maybe I'm just old enough to think that.




That movie isn't that old ... right?


----------



## Agamon

I didn't read it closely enough, my bad.


----------



## Agamon

Aenion said:
			
		

> That movie isn't that old ... right?




No, I guess not.  My little bro could have gotten it, but then he's more of a child of the 80's than I am, and he's 21.


----------



## Hammerhead

Does Samnell know that it's his turn?


----------



## Samnell

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Does Samnell know that it's his turn?




He does now. Sorry.


----------



## KentArnold

Agamon said:
			
		

> No, I guess not.  My little bro could have gotten it, but then he's more of a child of the 80's than I am, and he's 21.




Well, I'm not a child of that day and age, but when someone made the comment about man in tights, the movie cropped into my mind. Of course I've got tastes for music, much of which comes from either the 60s or the 80s.

Let's see ... Samnell and who else gets to go before Timbo gets to blow something up.


----------



## Hammerhead

Tina, then some mooks, then Tim, then Gilden, I believe. Toki's up to bat (assuming you crazy Canucks understand the baseball metaphor).


----------



## KentArnold

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Tina, then some mooks, then Tim, then Gilden, I believe. Toki's up to bat (assuming you crazy Canucks understand the baseball metaphor).




Hey, dem Canucks arent *all* crazy. Just most of them.


----------



## Agamon

Bat?  Isn't that a wierd-shaped hockey stick?  The Jays signed the Big Hurt for DH this year, but ye gads they're thin lower in the rotation, time to get some decent arms.  And AJ better pitch like he's paid to pitch, dammit.

The fact that I watch baseball is actually what makes me crazy up here.


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> Bat?  Isn't that a wierd-shaped hockey stick?  The Jays signed the Big Hurt for DH this year, but ye gads they're thin lower in the rotation, time to get some decent arms.  And AJ better pitch like he's paid to pitch, dammit.
> 
> The fact that I watch baseball is actually what makes me crazy up here.




You are communicating in a language that while indistinguishable from English is nonetheless not English.


----------



## Tokiwong

I speak the language of love.


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I speak the language of love.




Tocharian?


----------



## Hammerhead

Klingon.


----------



## Victim

Canadians should love baseball; they're one of the two countries included in the "World" Series.    

Kelly's going to interfere?  There goes Cassie's plan to get Ryan killed.


----------



## Tokiwong

eh... more like poof goes the Chance


----------



## KaintheSeeker

More like Cassie was going to flail Chance around like a rag doll. Unfortunately Cassie doesn't get the chance.


----------



## Victim

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> More like Cassie was going to flail Chance around like a rag doll. Unfortunately Cassie doesn't get the chance.




That's why you should just attack instead of doing the macho showdown thing.  Be sneaky and cheap!  Win!


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Victim said:
			
		

> That's why you should just attack instead of doing the macho showdown thing.  Be sneaky and cheap!  Win!





I blame it on Ryan's hormones.. and I'm sticking to that story.


----------



## Hammerhead

Nah, Ryan's plan to kill Chance didn't involve any drama. Just a toss into the atmosphere.


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Nah, Ryan's plan to kill Chance didn't involve any drama. Just a toss into the atmosphere.



 But Chance is so nice.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Nah, Ryan's plan to kill Chance didn't involve any drama. Just a toss into the atmosphere.





I stick to my prior statement.


----------



## Hammerhead

For our next dimensional hop, I suggest that we go to the Heroes universe.


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> For our next dimensional hop, I suggest that we go to the Heroes universe.



 The Heroes universe is not ready for Legacy.


----------



## Hammerhead

Exactly. We could take over. It would be hilarious.


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Exactly. We could take over. It would be hilarious.



 Man... I am scared to even consider that.


----------



## Hammerhead

Kelly wants to contact the institute now? After Miss MIA said that was a bad thing? 

I feel sorry for that poor Canadian town; it's going to go straight to hell.


----------



## Shalimar

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Kelly wants to contact the institute now? After Miss MIA said that was a bad thing?
> 
> I feel sorry for that poor Canadian town; it's going to go straight to hell.




Huh?  Wan't that always the plan?  Get out of the US and then get back to the institute?


----------



## Aenion

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Kelly wants to contact the institute now? After Miss MIA said that was a bad thing?
> 
> I feel sorry for that poor Canadian town; it's going to go straight to hell.




That was the plan, get outside of DEA jurisdiction so the UNJE could extract us without (much of an) incident. Miss MIA even suggested something like that


----------



## Hammerhead

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Huh?  Wan't that always the plan?  Get out of the US and then get back to the institute?




Getting back is a good thing, but the point of an unofficial mission is deniability. The institute can't really come and pick up the students without compromising the deniability. Contacting the UNJE is also bad.


----------



## KentArnold

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Getting back is a good thing, but the point of an unofficial mission is deniability. The institute can't really come and pick up the students without compromising the deniability. Contacting the UNJE is also bad.




Well, gee, what are they supposed to do, travel across the country until they reach a place where they can contact the UNJE safely? IE which would probably be outside of the United States, either going into Canada(unless that's where they are) or Mexico. Any other options would have them flying for hours, or in a boat.


----------



## Shalimar

KentArnold said:
			
		

> Well, gee, what are they supposed to do, travel across the country until they reach a place where they can contact the UNJE safely? IE which would probably be outside of the United States, either going into Canada(unless that's where they are) or Mexico. Any other options would have them flying for hours, or in a boat.




We are already in Canada.  That was the plan, get to Canada, and then contact the UNJE for pick up, we finished phase one.


----------



## Hammerhead

I figured the plan was to get to Canada (making it more difficult for the law enforcement agencies currently corrupted by Neuro to find you) and secure independent means of transportation back to the Institute. 

Unless James has had a miraculous recovery from the aptly-named wonderdrug (unlikely), any means of transportation is going to take hours. It's just going to take the UN longer to get a vehicle there, and then fly you back. Of course, I'm sure it doesn't help that none of the students, to my knowledge, is carrying a passport, but at least "Ryan" has whatever authority his UNJE affiliation can conjure.


----------



## Tokiwong

The UNJE won't be helping the teens to get home, well at least not officially


----------



## Hammerhead

Gilden/Kal's up, right?


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> The UNJE won't be helping the teens to get home, well at least not officially




Isn't Canada a part of the UN?  I figured that the UN has transports going from member countries to its HQ.  Especially a strategically important one like Canada since Canada is bordering on a hostile superpower.  Although you just know this is fiction since Canada is strategically important   .


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Isn't Canada a part of the UN?  I figured that the UN has transports going from member countries to its HQ.  Especially a strategically important one like Canada since Canada is bordering on a hostile superpower.  Although you just know this is fiction since Canada is strategically important   .



 It is but Paragon will not link himself in any way to the teens escaping the United States, all help will be under the radar.


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Gilden/Kal's up, right?



 Yes, unless he already posted.


----------



## Mimic

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Yes, unless he already posted.




My appologies, work/life has been hecktic as of late. I make a post today.


----------



## Hammerhead

In Soviet Russia, post makes you!


----------



## Samnell

Mimic said:
			
		

> My appologies, work/life has been hecktic as of late. I make a post today.




Just clean up when you're done.


----------



## Tokiwong

I will be moving in December, the 20th around there I will be off and on throughout the holidays and should have Internet access around the 10th of January or so... I hope.


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I will be moving in December, the 20th around there I will be off and on throughout the holidays and should have Internet access around the 10th of January or so... I hope.




We shall miss you with all of our PCs.


----------



## Hammerhead

We always take a break around Christmas anyway. By the way, I think the poor mooks got skipped.  

Maybe Tina and them can make a support group.


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> We always take a break around Christmas anyway. By the way, I think the poor mooks got skipped.
> 
> Maybe Tina and them can make a support group.



 Nah the thugs got the beatdown already


----------



## Hammerhead

I meant the thugs near Mistress.

By the way, how did you determine who got put into which body? Was it completely random, or did you pick them to maximize entertainment value?


----------



## Samnell

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> By the way, how did you determine who got put into which body? Was it completely random, or did you pick them to maximize entertainment value?




Must be partly random. It would be much more entertaining if Ryan were in the body of a sunny-dispositioned thirteen year old girl who loves unicorns, ponies, and rainbows.


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> I meant the thugs near Mistress.
> 
> By the way, how did you determine who got put into which body? Was it completely random, or did you pick them to maximize entertainment value?



 You are correct they are technially still in surprise round... they will be able to act next round  I just realized what you were saying.

As far as how, it was mostly random and what I think as somewhat ironic without being too overly obvious.


----------



## Hammerhead

I'm just thankful that Kelly wasn't around.


----------



## Shalimar

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> I'm just thankful that Kelly wasn't around.




Why?


----------



## Hammerhead

Because Ryan would hate to be stuck in Kelly's body.


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Because Ryan would hate to be stuck in Kelly's body.



 Kelly's body is in high demand, just ask Legion.


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kelly's body is in high demand, just ask Legion.




Wow, thats not a freaky statement


----------



## KentArnold

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> I meant the thugs near Mistress.
> 
> By the way, how did you determine who got put into which body? Was it completely random, or did you pick them to maximize entertainment value?




If he had gone for entertainment value he would have had to do a purely social episode with a token fight(which is the usual for bodyswap eps anyway). That and he would have made the bodyswaps totally mismatched(which he did in a few cases, but ...)

His decisions werent random, even if he claims they were. He chose who got put where(in my opinion, rather poorly in most of the cases).


----------



## Shalimar

KentArnold said:
			
		

> If he had gone for entertainment value he would have had to do a purely social episode with a token fight(which is the usual for bodyswap eps anyway).
> 
> His decisions werent random, even if he claims they were. He chose who got put where(in my opinion, rather poorly in most of the cases).




I think everything went very well over all.


----------



## Tokiwong

KentArnold said:
			
		

> If he had gone for entertainment value he would have had to do a purely social episode with a token fight(which is the usual for bodyswap eps anyway). That and he would have made the bodyswaps totally mismatched(which he did in a few cases, but ...)
> 
> His decisions werent random, even if he claims they were. He chose who got put where(in my opinion, rather poorly in most of the cases).



 who would you have swapped?


----------



## KentArnold

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> who would you have swapped?




As I dont know enough of the characters, I can't really comment. Just seems that some of the swaps left characters so close to their original 'style' as to make the swap almost a moot point.


----------



## Shalimar

KentArnold said:
			
		

> As I dont know enough of the characters, I can't really comment. Just seems that some of the swaps left characters so close to their original 'style' as to make the swap almost a moot point.




I don't think he was looking at their fighting style so much as the story.  Who were you thinking as to the swaps being too similair?  Ryan going into Anika?  Ryan's powers can pretty much cover any niche so anything would have been a similair style, so that was really for the irony of being stuck in an ex-girlfriends body.  Kelly's are variable enough that the samething would have come up if she was around, though it might have been funny to get Ryan stuck in the body of the girl he has been using as a verbal punching bag.


----------



## Hammerhead

Well, given that all of our characters interact with each other, it's funny no matter what happens


----------



## Shalimar

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Well, given that all of our characters interact with each other, it's funny no matter what happens




Yeppers


----------



## Victim

Ryan is pretty flexible in terms of tactics, so even a swap to Tim or Cassie wouldn't leave him totally out of his element, even if it does leave him less powerful.  Plus there'd be a ripple effect as several other swaps are changed, and I don't think some of those swaps are as strong.  I'm not sure Cassie should go into anyone besides Ryan, since doesn't have many other strong relationships.  

Really, the Ryan/Anika switch has already produced their religious argument, meeting the entities, another argument brief argument about how her powers work, and should have some other fun stuff in the future.  Like how Anika feels about Ryan using her powers to basically assassinate Mistress with a lethal-type attack.  Or just the way he's using invisibility in general.  Even if the tactics between the two characters can be pretty similar, I don't think it'd be easy to beat the interactions their switch has produced.  Moving Ryan into someone with weaker might be a bigger change of pace, but I like the way things have turned out.

Of course, throwing Kelly into the body exchanges would also have made things interesting.  Probably a little too interesting, since it would likely damage those plotlines instead of just mixing things up.  A public recanting would likely totally destroy Kelly's credibility, and then I can't see her easily forgiving that person later.


----------



## Samnell

Victim said:
			
		

> A public recanting would likely totally destroy Kelly's credibility, and then I can't see her easily forgiving that person later.




Mark would have done it anyways. He'd probably confess to some kind of delusional mental illness and concurrent abuse of hallucinogenics...in very gory detail.

Damn you, Toki. That would have been fun.


----------



## Victim

Samnell said:
			
		

> Mark would have done it anyways. He'd probably confess to some kind of delusional mental illness and concurrent abuse of hallucinogenics...in very gory detail.
> 
> Damn you, Toki. That would have been fun.




Yeah, that's what I mean.  It'd drive a massive wedge between Kelly and the rest of the group.


----------



## Hammerhead

Victim said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's what I mean.  It'd drive a massive wedge between Kelly and the rest of the group.




Maybe it could fill up that rift that's sitting there right now.


----------



## Tokiwong

Hello guys updates this weekend, and then I move plus the Holidays  Happy Holidays what ever you celebrate!


----------



## Hammerhead

A Festivus for the rest of us!


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Hello guys updates this weekend, and then I move plus the Holidays  Happy Holidays what ever you celebrate!




Day-I-Can-Give-Gifts-Without-Birthdays-As-An-Excuse-Without-Being-Weird be joyous for you as well.


----------



## Aenion

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Hello guys updates this weekend, and then I move plus the Holidays  Happy Holidays what ever you celebrate!




Happy holidays to you too


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Hello guys updates this weekend, and then I move plus the Holidays  Happy Holidays what ever you celebrate!




Happy Moving!  Oh, wait...moving day is never a happy event, not until it's over anyway.   

Happy Happy Joy Joy, everybody!


----------



## Agamon

LOL!  Well, at least he apologised.


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> LOL!  Well, at least he apologised.



 He does enjoy being polite.


----------



## Hammerhead

Your signature rocks Agamon, eh. 

Tokiwong, a few questions: did Vendetta use any gestures or mystic incantation when attacking, and can Ryan still see the cyborg?


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Your signature rocks Agamon, eh.
> 
> Tokiwong, a few questions: did Vendetta use any gestures or mystic incantation when attacking, and can Ryan still see the cyborg?



 No gestures no, and yeah he can see the cyborg.


----------



## Hammerhead

I hope Smith is Legionized.


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> He does enjoy being polite.




Well, he didn't ask if she would mind if he killed her.  That was kinda rude.


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Your signature rocks Agamon, eh.




The correct grammar(!) would be, "Agamon, your signature rocks, eh."  Or, even more appropriately, "Lord tunderin', Aggy, dat's one beauty sig dere, eh." 

BTW, it's from An Evening with Kevin Smith 2: Evening Harder.  A must watch.


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> Well, he didn't ask if she would mind if he killed her.  That was kinda rude.



 I can't wait for him to unleash the fury.


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I can't wait for him to unleash the fury.




Uh oh.  I'll just apologise now to Samnell for Anika's cockiness.


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> Uh oh.  I'll just apologise now to Samnell for Anika's cockiness.



 friend's don't let friends drive their bodies around drunk on power...


----------



## KaintheSeeker

heh. 

And in other news I got these two neat little items in the last few days for my hunter in WoW

[Mature Black Dragon Sinew] [Ancient Petrified Leaf]

Me am VERY happy


----------



## Aenion

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> I hope Smith is Legionized.




The thought has crossed my mind.

But on the other hand for some reason I've always thought Smith would be an android.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Gleee...

see my prior post.


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> friend's don't let friends drive their bodies around drunk on power...




In Mark's case, being drunk on power is about the least serious problem running in the body.


----------



## Hammerhead

Agamon said:
			
		

> Uh oh.  I'll just apologise now to Samnell for Anika's cockiness.




Well, it's your turn before Genocide gets to act again, so you could just run away.

If you wanted to be a complete wimp, eh?


----------



## Agamon

A hunk of meat and a petrified leaf?  You're pretty easy to please, Kain.   

Anika is kinda starting to feel invincible, subconsciously, anyway.  Mark has had the crap kicked out of him in the past, she knows that.  But when your fast enough to easily dodge out of the way of what's coming, it changes your perception.  Dodging what you don't see coming is another matter, however...


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Well, it's your turn before Genocide gets to act again, so you could just run away.
> 
> If you wanted to be a complete wimp, eh?




The idea is to not let Genocide get away, so running away's not an option.  But neither is going toe-to-toe.  Just gotta a) keep him busy, and b) remain standing.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Agamon said:
			
		

> A hunk of meat and a petrified leaf?  You're pretty easy to please, Kain.
> 
> Anika is kinda starting to feel invincible, subconsciously, anyway.  Mark has had the crap kicked out of him in the past, she knows that.  But when your fast enough to easily dodge out of the way of what's coming, it changes your perception.  Dodging what you don't see coming is another matter, however...





Trust me.. after I kill 4 demons (around 200 g worth of potions/repairs to do so) that will be a VERY nice bow/quiver.


----------



## Tokiwong

Hoka hey, the game will be on hold till I get my books back from the movers  so early January 

I got my werewolf and mage stuff but somehoe missed the M&M book 

Merry Xmas


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Hoka hey, the game will be on hold till I get my books back from the movers  so early January
> 
> I got my werewolf and mage stuff but somehoe missed the M&M book




You don't need the book to know what happens. We win. Genocide dies. Nothing bad happens as a consequence. We dump water on the Red Witch and she melts. It turns out the Overseer only cared about what side of our toast got buttered. Ryan and Anika move to Wisconsin to run a Bed & Breakfast. Kelly is torn apart by a pack of rabid wolverines that partook heavily of a stash left over from Mark's misspent youth. Cassie digs up Yoshi's body and I'd better stop while I can still see the borders of good taste fading fast in my mirror.


----------



## Tokiwong

The best part is when Anika and Ryan run the bed and breakfast


----------



## Shalimar

I liked the Rabid Wolverines.


----------



## Agamon

Samnell, you would fit right in with my gaming group, as odd as that may be to perceive.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Samnell said:
			
		

> Cassie digs up Yoshi's body and I'd better stop while I can still see the borders of good taste fading fast in my mirror.





Ewww..

just...

Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> Samnell, you would fit right in with my gaming group, as odd as that may be to perceive.




I can imagine it. The mental health profession is well-organized and has law, good taste, and sanity going for it. Those things can only get you so far. I have a beard, a leather belt, and can quickly lay my hands on salad tongs, livestock, and a picture of Norton I, Emperor of the United States and Protector of Mexico. 

Even without those tools I suspect people of superior cunning could elude their grasp. The trick is not to be crazy like a fox. They expect that and study the behavior of mad foxes at a secret underground base in Saskatachewan. You need to be crazy like a geoduck, or maybe a banana slug. Evistating always throws them off. 

My players tell me that I have a sick mind, but I don't see them eluding the entire mental health profession and taking coquettish pictures of themselves in the process. Honestly, you castrate* one paladin and impale him on his own sword as a warning for trespassers and they think you've gone 'round the twist.


----------



## Samnell

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Ewww..
> 
> just...
> 
> Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww




Stopped a line too late, eh? I mean, Cassie could have any number of perfectly legitimate reasons to exhume Yoshi. Maybe she's still carrying a torch for him and she just got a resurrection power. Or she lost an earring. 

Sorry. I'll stop now.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Samnell said:
			
		

> Stopped a line too late, eh? I mean, Cassie could have any number of perfectly legitimate reasons to exhume Yoshi. Maybe she's still carrying a torch for him and she just got a resurrection power. Or she lost an earring.
> 
> Sorry. I'll stop now.





Please.. I don't see Cassie getting the ressurection power, and while she does care for him she's taken a lot of folks advice and tried to move on.


----------



## KentArnold

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Please.. I don't see Cassie getting the ressurection power, and while she does care for him she's taken a lot of folks advice and tried to move on.




Ah, but I could see it now ...

"He's alive! He's alive!"

"I always wanted to say that."


----------



## Samnell

KentArnold said:
			
		

> Ah, but I could see it now ...
> 
> "He's alive! He's alive!"
> 
> "I always wanted to say that."




Knowing Yoshi, I'd anticipate a lot of jokes about how Cassie raised him.


----------



## Tokiwong

LOL I am so scatterbrained, I found my M&M book it was in another bag 

So expect n update sometim later today/tonight.


----------



## Tokiwong

Genocide is going to hurt people.


----------



## Hammerhead

Quick question: the cyborg had some kind of enhanced senses. Do these senses detect the invisibility of Vendetta?


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Quick question: the cyborg had some kind of enhanced senses. Do these senses detect the invisibility of Vendetta?



 Yes they do  I apologize for not making that clear, he sees a vague outline and afterimage of invisible figures.


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Genocide is going to hurt people.




Yeah, ow.

Oh, and Happy New Year, peeps!


----------



## Tokiwong

Happy New Years to everyone!


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> Yeah, ow.




You know, this probably isn't the first time Mark's been beaten down and trod upon, literally. The flaming reptilian thing, that's new.

Meet new and interesting people, the UN said...


----------



## Hammerhead

No hero point for me.


----------



## Tokiwong

Samnell said:
			
		

> You know, this probably isn't the first time Mark's been beaten down and trod upon, literally. The flaming reptilian thing, that's new.
> 
> Meet new and interesting people, the UN said...



 At least they have a nice dental plan...

And Hammerhead this won't be a quick fight, so you get your wish


----------



## Mimic

Samnell said:
			
		

> Meet new and interesting people and have them try and kill you.




Fixed it for you  Samnell


----------



## Samnell

Mimic said:
			
		

> Fixed it for you  Samnell




I think Genocide's going to fix me right, thanks.


----------



## Aenion

Happy New Year

Sorry for my lack of activity during the silly season


----------



## Tokiwong

Aenion said:
			
		

> Happy New Year
> 
> Sorry for my lack of activity during the silly season



 Hello Aenion  merry holidays


----------



## Aenion

samnell said:
			
		

> Tokiwong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark can probably get to Anika if he moves all out but won’t be able to attack…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark does so.
Click to expand...



Karen'd just have thrown herself through the wall, much faster


----------



## KentArnold

I submit this comment with much sadness.

As of today, most of my gaming activity ends.

One of the tragedies is Legacy, the other is the Exalted game.

I've come to realize many things over this holiday season.

I won't go over them in length, but my ability to run a game as a GM has lost its spark.

So, I'm cutting out on every game save for two.

One I dearly enjoy.

The other I barely started in not too long ago.

I gamed with Hibiki(our resident GM) years ago, both as a player, and as a GM.

When I joined Legacy(and foolishly) Exalted, I had hopes his style had changed, that perhaps he was no longer the warmonger he used to be.

Sadly, I have been proven wrong.

I need to analyze where I lost that spark as a GM, and as such, I cannot play in games that will drag me down.

Legacy and Exalted are two such games.

Legacy had potential, looking back, but its failed to live up to it's own potential. There are many reasons. Problem players, cohesion between the players, a GM who fails to stick to a single core concept, players who became dissatisfied but didnt know how to fix things. That's just some of the few problems, there are others. I won't go into them, not even if you ask me. I'm putting this game behind me for good. Farewell Timbo. I may use the near suicidal boy in the future, but ... for now, he's going to be just another casualty.

Exalted could have been so much more, but it's become little more than one extended fight with a little social interaction in between. Any of you who play the game, see the comment I made about 'sipping a drink on the sidelines'. I meant it. He threw monsters and challenges at us that only the combat monsters could truly handle. You don't throw villains with impervious 10 up against a group of pl 5 characters. But, that's the kind of thing he did on one occassion. Farewell Alamar, you had so much potential for fun. But, for now, again, just another casualty.

Farewell, GMing. Whether it be for a month, two, or a year. That's perhaps one of the biggest casualties.

I need to regain my spark.

I reccomend that some of you take a look at yourselves and see if you've still got that spark.

Farewell.


----------



## Mimic

KentArnold said:
			
		

> I submit this comment with much sadness.
> 
> *snip*
> 
> I reccomend that some of you take a look at yourselves and see if you've still got that spark.
> 
> Farewell.





Ok... 

Did I miss something?


----------



## Samnell

Mimic said:
			
		

> Did I miss something?




Makes two of us.

Toki: I still love you with all of my slobbery man-gamelove.


----------



## Tokiwong

Well at least I can continue the scene lol... umm yeah sorry to see you go Kent


----------



## Shalimar

Umm...wow.  I love Legacy, its gone on for 2+(or is it 3+?) years because it isn't all just combat, there is a ton of roleplaying and characterization going on in the game and thats what makes it great.  I can totally see it as a comic book with the fighting just being a backdrop to the story of the characters.  Not quite sure I understand the complaint, I understand the words of course but not the reasoning.

Good Luck on your future games if any.


----------



## Aenion

Samnell said:
			
		

> Makes two of us.
> 
> Toki: I still love you with all of my slobbery man-gamelove.




Make that three.

I'm sorry to see you go Kent, but I really don't understand your reasoning.


----------



## Tokiwong

I picked up Artesia: Adventures in the Known World, and it is easily the prettiest RPG book I own outside of Weapons of the Gods


----------



## KaintheSeeker

defintiely looks pretty.


----------



## Tokiwong

Probably won't be a post up from me till Friday the 5th; moving into my place this evening and getting my cable turned on Friday, yay!


----------



## Agamon

Aenion said:
			
		

> Make that three.
> 
> I'm sorry to see you go Kent, but I really don't understand your reasoning.




I sorta do.  My batteries have needed recharging in the past, both for table top and PbP RPGs.  Stepping away for a bit helps.

More of that there moving, hey Toki?  Have fun!


----------



## Tokiwong

The moving is pretty much done, besides waiting to get the rest of my stuff, thanks for your patience people, I hope to move this along very soon


----------



## Agamon

Just a heads-up, I'll likely be AFK for the rest of the week, I'm heading up to the mountains.  Shouldn't be much of a problem considering Anika's current predicament...


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> Just a heads-up, I'll likely be AFK for the rest of the week, I'm heading up to the mountains.  Shouldn't be much of a problem considering Anika's current predicament...



 NP I am sure we can manage


----------



## Agamon

Ani gets another save this round, no?  IDHMBIFOM...


----------



## Aenion

Stupid global warming. I think this hurricane took a wrong turn somewhere, we don't get extreme weather like this around here ... ever ...


----------



## Tokiwong

Global Warming


----------



## Aenion

Yeah, so far the lowest temperature we had this winter was 3°C, it lasted one day. Average is 10-12°C


----------



## KaintheSeeker

It was 2 below last night before windchill.. Main sucks.


----------



## Agamon

It's been cold and snowing like there's no tomorrow in British Columbia this winter, the one part of Canada that usually has mild winters.  Meanwhile, Eastern Canada, snowstorm central, has had very little snow and cold.

The climate is changing, even the skeptics don't deny that anymore.


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> It's been cold and snowing like there's no tomorrow in British Columbia this winter, the one part of Canada that usually has mild winters.  Meanwhile, Eastern Canada, snowstorm central, has had very little snow and cold.




That's been my winter in Michigan too. We barely had snowstorms before the new year, and never enough or cold enough to stick around. Then we got it a week or so ago. Last year it was a few weeks later on.

You know, as much as global warming is going to screw up everyone's lives pretty royally I have to say that in the interim I could tolerate a few more mild winters like this one. A few years ago we had snow on the ground for seven months straight.


----------



## Agamon

Hello...hello...hello...?

  Sorry, it's just this battle is very cliffhanger-y


----------



## Hammerhead

I think the building should explode.


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> I think the building should explode.




Something should explode, that's very dramatic, you know.

Hey, let's steal a page from Heroes and have one of the PCs explode!


----------



## Mimic

Agamon said:
			
		

> Something should explode, that's very dramatic, you know.
> 
> Hey, let's steal a page from Heroes and have one of the PCs explode!




If it was Mimic from your game Agamon, it would almost be poetic.


----------



## Tokiwong

I am here, sorry Burning Crusade came out and sucked away my life, updates this week


----------



## Agamon

Ah yes, WoW's expansion, I almost forgot about that...


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I am here, sorry Burning Crusade came out and sucked away my life, updates this week





Me.. I like the Flying bombing runs.


----------



## Aenion

I managed to avoid that deathtrap


----------



## Hammerhead

Death to the Burning Crusade!

I've never quite understood the addiction some people have for MMORPGs; computer games in general, yes, but why does the addition of thousands of people increase the appeal?


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Death to the Burning Crusade!
> 
> I've never quite understood the addiction some people have for MMORPGs; computer games in general, yes, but why does the addition of thousands of people increase the appeal?




Heh.  Yeah.  I played EQ for about 6 months before getting bored.  CoH took only 2 weeks.  I'm the opposite; add thousands of people and the appeal drops dramatically.  I'd much rather play NWN2, Guild Wars or Oblivion.  But then, I don't get into games like I used to anymore, no matter the type.


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> Heh.  Yeah.  I played EQ for about 6 months before getting bored.  CoH took only 2 weeks.  I'm the opposite; add thousands of people and the appeal drops dramatically.  I'd much rather play NWN2, Guild Wars or Oblivion.  But then, I don't get into games like I used to anymore, no matter the type.




I've been playing City of Villains for about five months now, but I've never played an MMORPG before so the genre is new to me. It's not great art, but it's there when I want to play. I usually play for a few hours a day, sometimes reading clues and following story arcs, others just smashing stuff. Except for lately when I've been teaming with a group of coordinated and mutually-reinforcing powersets I usually play alone. It's pretty easy in CoV to build an effective soloist.


----------



## Tokiwong

LOL I really can't describe what I love about this game... but I love it.


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> LOL I really can't describe what I love about this game... but I love it.




You're not alone, obviously.  I sometimes feel like I'm in the minority on this issue.

And I'm not sure why I like NWN2 so much, especially with the damn wonky camera that drives me nuts.  But I still play it for hours at a time.


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> You're not alone, obviously.  I sometimes feel like I'm in the minority on this issue.
> 
> And I'm not sure why I like NWN2 so much, especially with the damn wonky camera that drives me nuts.  But I still play it for hours at a time.



 I love it so much I started a new character, a Blood Elf Paladin... currently 46 and counting... yes I am addicted, and no I am not stopping.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> LOL I really can't describe what I love about this game... but I love it.





Griffin bombing runs...
Griffin bombing runs...
Griffin bombing runs...
Griffin bombing runs...
Griffin bombing runs...
Griffin bombing runs...
Griffin bombing runs...
Griffin bombing runs...
Griffin bombing runs...
Griffin bombing runs...
Griffin bombing runs...
Griffin bombing runs...
Griffin bombing runs...
Griffin bombing runs...
Griffin bombing runs...
Griffin bombing runs...
Griffin bombing runs...


----------



## Aenion

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I love it so much I started a new character, a Blood Elf Paladin... currently 46 and counting... yes I am addicted, and no I am not stopping.




WoW is like smoking, you don't know why you like it. But damn is it hard to quit. As long as you take regular breaks to post here, all is well 

Been trying my hand at NWN2 as well, but the camera is really awful.

Gilden better stop killing Kal's body or Karen is going to be upset


----------



## Agamon

Aenion said:
			
		

> Been trying my hand at NWN2 as well, but the camera is really awful.




I just downloaded the new patch, and the camera is a bit better.  Not perfect, but better.  They fixed how you'd drop out of defensive casting/power attack/etc when you changed chars, too.  That was also frustrating.  Killing githyanki is more fun now.


----------



## Aenion

It was worse?!   

I probably need to play a bit more to get used to it, I only got it yesterday ...


----------



## Aenion

Happy Birthday Toki


----------



## Samnell

Aenion said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday Toki




And congratulations on beating your own record for number of consecutive days lived!


----------



## Agamon

*knock knock*

Hello, Mr. WoW.  Can Toki can come out to play?


----------



## Victim

Perhaps we're speaking the wrong language.  Ahem.

Rglglglglglglglglglglglglglglgl!!!


----------



## Hammerhead

That was Murloc, by the way.


----------



## Shalimar

Agamon said:
			
		

> *knock knock*
> 
> Hello, Mr. WoW.  Can Toki can come out to play?




Bimp Bamp Bump


----------



## Aenion

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> That was Murloc, by the way.




The most irritating mob in the entire game


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Aenion said:
			
		

> The most irritating mob in the entire game





Yeah Verily... I don't even like them falling over dead anymore.


----------



## Hammerhead

I was disappointed by the lack of a playable murloc race in Burning Crusade. Instead we get Alliance Shamans and Horde Paladins. Bleah.

I don't even play WoW anymore, I just like to complain.  But playing a Murloc rogue would be pretty sweet.


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> I don't even play WoW anymore, I just like to complain.




You'll make a great old man, HH.


----------



## Hammerhead

I don't believe in aging.

So, Toki, reached level 70 yet?


----------



## Samnell

Toki, we miss you.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Ah.. the black hole that is WoW has him well and truly held.

Me, I'm grinding while I wait for my Eve Online persona to get up to level 5 in sciene/mechanins/electonics so I can start researching.


----------



## Tokiwong

I am back, had some serious life issues lol, I apologize and understand if people do not wish to continue.


----------



## Agamon

Hey, life happens dude.  This is just a game (though a very fun game).  This hiatus was a heluva lot shorter than the last one, I'm sure nobody wants to quit (extrenuating circumstances aside.).


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> Hey, life happens dude.  This is just a game (though a very fun game).  This hiatus was a heluva lot shorter than the last one, I'm sure nobody wants to quit (extrenuating circumstances aside.).




Until Mark gets his parts back, make mine Evil Toki!


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I am back, had some serious life issues lol, I apologize and understand if people do not wish to continue.





Trust me man.. I know the feeling, LOTS of issues have creeped up on me and mugged me hard. I got issues that are making life serious unfun.


----------



## Hammerhead

You know me, I'm always ready to continue.


----------



## Mimic

I'm ready to continue as well.


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:
			
		

> Until Mark gets his parts back, make mine Evil Toki!




But Anika likes going fast...


----------



## Hammerhead

And Possession + Suicide is just hilariously cruel.


----------



## Aenion

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I am back, had some serious life issues lol, I apologize and understand if people do not wish to continue.




Yay!

My workload is finally stabilizing, so ready to continue as well


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> But Anika likes going fast...




So she can get her own speed. Mark knows some people in California who could hook her up and provide many life-altering and scarring experiences.


----------



## Aenion

Woohoo, tonight they're finally showing Heroes on Belgian TV


----------



## Agamon

Aenion said:
			
		

> Woohoo, tonight they're finally showing Heroes on Belgian TV




I was a bit iffy on the show when it began, but it totally rules now.  And I like the idea that each season will have a new set of characters and storyline, too.


----------



## Hammerhead

They said they would keep a few characters. Which had better mean Hiro.


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> They said they would keep a few characters. Which had better mean Hiro.




My guess is Hiro and Mohinder will be in next season, at least.


----------



## Hammerhead

Why are Werewolf and Mage getting all the attention? 

Stupid White Wolf games...maybe our characters should start dressing in black and acting all angsty?


----------



## Agamon

LOL.  We're not quite at that point of the storyline....


----------



## Samnell

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Stupid White Wolf games...maybe our characters should start dressing in black and acting all angsty?




Mark wears black fairly often. Most of his swimsuits are black, as is his uniform. He's got plenty of angst running around him too. Not sure what we can do about Ryan. Maybe a bucket of paint?


----------



## Agamon

Oooh, he'd be like a black light bulb, cool.


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> Oooh, he'd be like a black light bulb, cool.




"Star, my teeth are so white they're glowing!"

"They do that all of the time, Mark."

"Oh...yeah... Star, my eyes are so white they're glowing."

"Mark, that also happens all the time."

"Star, this black light should be leeching all of the color out of my skin but I still look awesome!"

"Mark, you are not making it easy to have a platonic relationship with you."


----------



## Tokiwong

Lets get back on track  I need some food.


----------



## Agamon

LOL.  I'll just edit this....


----------



## Agamon

Ah, yes, there's that rage I was feeling about Lizard Breath.  Sylar thinks this guy's tough.  We need to get it together and team-up on him, it's looking like a Jackie Chan movie right now, and we're the thugs.


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> Ah, yes, there's that rage I was feeling about Lizard Breath.  Sylar thinks this guy's tough.  We need to get it together and team-up on him, it's looking like a Jackie Chan movie right now, and we're the thugs.



 Well he is named Genocide


----------



## Tokiwong

I missed several Heroes episodes sadly, I think like 3 or maybe 4  but I still kept up to date with Rome...

Man both shows are awesome.


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I missed several Heroes episodes sadly, I think like 3 or maybe 4  but I still kept up to date with Rome...




I'm just the opposite, up to date with Heroes and four or five episodes behind in Rome.


----------



## Agamon

I am usually behind on everything by 3-4 shows, but I'm actually up to date on everything!  Bwa-ha-ha!  And no new Heroes until the later half of April.  Argh!


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> I am usually behind on everything by 3-4 shows, but I'm actually up to date on everything!  Bwa-ha-ha!  And no new Heroes until the later half of April.  Argh!



 Yeah that is a kick to the junk, but eh I guess I can get caught up


----------



## Hammerhead

Agamon said:
			
		

> I am usually behind on everything by 3-4 shows, but I'm actually up to date on everything!  Bwa-ha-ha!  And no new Heroes until the later half of April.  Argh!




No kidding...I actually yelled at the TV when I saw the next airing date. Especially since we were left with a bunch of cliffhangers. 

With luck, my latest actions will have killed two birds with one stone, but this should be a very challenging fight . 

So does everyone here watch Rome?


----------



## Agamon

I watch too much TV.  Heroes, Rome, 24, Prison Break, Lost, Jericho, BSG, CSI, Bones, Smallville, Supernatural, both Stargates, The 4400, My Name is Earl, The Office, Simpsons, Family Guy, each and every Montreal Canadiens hockey game (and most Calgary Flames games)...and um, the guilty pleasure, Desperate Housewives.


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> I watch too much TV.  Heroes, Rome, 24, Prison Break, Lost, Jericho, BSG, CSI, Bones, Smallville, Supernatural, both Stargates, The 4400, My Name is Earl, The Office, Simpsons, Family Guy, each and every Montreal Canadiens hockey game (and most Calgary Flames games)...and um, the guilty pleasure, Desperate Housewives.



 Titus Pullo, Marc Antony, and Vorenus are my collective heroes for different reasons.

I got a soft spot for Octavian too, he would be the perfect model for how I picture Tommy at times.


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Titus Pullo, Marc Antony, and Vorenus are my collective heroes for different reasons.




By the then-contemporary standards, Vorenus is probably the most moral and upright of the cast. 



> I got a soft spot for Octavian too, he would be the perfect model for how I picture Tommy at times.




He's my favorite. I often get discouraged when I'm several episodes behind, but I intend to catch up mostly to watch him work. I think I've said before that I find Tommy fascinating and have tried to play characters like him before. It's the same appeal.


----------



## Hammerhead

Agamon said:
			
		

> I watch too much TV.  Heroes, Rome, 24, Prison Break, Lost, Jericho, BSG, CSI, Bones, Smallville, Supernatural, both Stargates, The 4400, My Name is Earl, The Office, Simpsons, Family Guy, each and every Montreal Canadiens hockey game (and most Calgary Flames games)...and um, the guilty pleasure, Desperate Housewives.




That's a lot of TV. Didn't they teach you that it will rot out your brain? 

By the way, does Genocide have his flaming Aura still running?


----------



## Tokiwong

he was going to bring it up soon, but he got stunned again


----------



## Aenion

I borrowed the DVD box of Rome from a friend of mine, I pretty much watched it non-stop (stupid work). Definitely a very good series.

I followed CSI Miami but we're waiting on the next season right now. I really liked Bones as well. Now I'm gonna try to follow Heroes and continue running through all the seasons of the X-files. I just don't watch TV much.


----------



## Tokiwong

I am so retarded but I just realized what scar that Hiro was talking about when he told Peter that he still didn't have his scar yet...

LOL


----------



## Agamon

LOL. Apparently the grandma-friendly filter is okay with bat, um, guano.


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> LOL. Apparently the grandma-friendly filter is okay with bat, um, guano.



 Yeah I saw that too lol


----------



## Mimic

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _Gilden rolls a 17 and hits, Genocide makes a Toughness check of 27 and is just injured + bruised; meanwhile I believe Gilden moves to Dying… correct me if I am wrong._




<best Ed McMahon voice> You are correct sir! </best Ed McMahon voice>


----------



## Hammerhead

So, who's up to bat? We could use a triple right about now.


----------



## Tokiwong

waiting to see if Anika wants to use an HP to reroll


----------



## Agamon

This round, no.  If she fails again next round, we'll use an HP.


----------



## Shalimar

I thought Purity was the anti-elite hate group Karen ran into in school?


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I thought Purity was the anti-elite hate group Karen ran into in school?



 LOL not at all.

More like the pro-elite group created by the high-ups in Pantheon


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> LOL not at all.
> 
> More like the pro-elite group created by the high-ups in Pantheon




Oh, ok.  Its been awhile since that issue.  I confused the game with a series of books, there is a set of hate groups called humans first and another one called purity.


----------



## Tokiwong

NP sometimes even I remember things


----------



## Tokiwong

If you like anime, check out Ergo Proxy, pretty interesting so far... even the cute character is interesting she reminds me alot of Star


----------



## Agamon

Yay, I got to post...I was starting to get ansy...


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> Yay, I got to post...I was starting to get ansy...



 yeah sorry about that


----------



## Hammerhead

What do you mean by Ryan's "original" body? The one back in Canada? Or Anika's body?

You know, I have a new respect for Kelly since her response to Proxy. What a jackass.


----------



## Hammerhead

I assumed it was just Anika's body.


----------



## Tokiwong

the teens ahve bigger fish to fry


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> the teens ahve bigger fish to fry




Like a nine foot tall guy in a metal mask screaming "IGNORE ME!"?

...ok, only funny to me... I'll go back to my cage now. You don't need to bring out the hose.


----------



## Tokiwong

Samnell said:
			
		

> Like a nine foot tall guy in a metal mask screaming "IGNORE ME!"?
> 
> ...ok, only funny to me... I'll go back to my cage now. You don't need to bring out the hose.



 excellent reference


----------



## Hammerhead

I don't get it. 

Anyways, I wasn't aware that Anika could cast healing spells...I figured those abilities were limited to Ryan and Gilden.


----------



## Victim

She's extra efforted them out in the past.


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> I don't get it.
> 
> Anyways, I wasn't aware that Anika could cast healing spells...I figured those abilities were limited to Ryan and Gilden.




Well, Mr. I-Can-Get-The-Portal-Open-Really-Fast should have no problem cooking up a healing spell, right?  

Victim's right, just EE Healing as an Alt Power for Magic.  She has done it once or twice it in the past, she just hasn't needed to much with Dr. Ryan usually on the scene.


----------



## Aenion

Why are the cliffhangers of Battlestar Galactica so damn good


----------



## Tokiwong

I wonder the same myself


----------



## KaintheSeeker

They drive me nuts.


----------



## Aenion

Any idea when season 3 will see it's DVD release?


----------



## Tokiwong

No idea I need to find out, get that Heroes, and Rome season 2 on DVD


----------



## Agamon

HBO shows on DVD are tad expensive, I find.


----------



## Aenion

A friend of mine buys them, I just borrow them 

It's often the only way we get to see those shows though  :\


----------



## Agamon

It's good to have friends, for sure.


----------



## Hammerhead

Agamon said:
			
		

> It's good to have friends, for sure.




Yeah, they're good eating.

I must confess my curiosity as to how or even why Ryan's powers help to excuse his actions...I mean, first his actions generally consist of being a cold-hearted, somewhat condescending jackass to his teammates (from one perspective ), and I don't see how being able to blast stuff might change that.


----------



## Agamon

Not the powers, but the side efects, maybe.  No sleeping, no eating, glowing purple.  And with great power comes a great ego.


----------



## Hammerhead

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Titus Pullo, Marc Antony, and Vorenus are my collective heroes for different reasons.
> 
> I got a soft spot for Octavian too, he would be the perfect model for how I picture Tommy at times.




I've been watching Rome, and I must say, Marc Antony makes me laugh for a great many reasons.


----------



## Hammerhead

Agamon said:
			
		

> Not the powers, but the side efects, maybe.  No sleeping, no eating, glowing purple.  And with great power comes a great ego.




A great ego, or false humility. Take your pick.


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> A great ego, or false humility. Take your pick.



 Ryan is mighty with humility


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> A great ego, or false humility. Take your pick.




Humility can only be false if you truly believe you are better than everyone else.  
Which, in Ryan's case, I'm not arguing....


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Reasons Cassie is snarky with Ryan.

1. She was wrong about Chance.
2. He's pushing her on  a subject she feels he doesn't know as much as she does (ie. Chance)
3. She's basically tired of him verbally smacking her.
4. See reasons 1 & @
5. She's P-ed off that Chance turned to the 'dark side' and she couldn't 'save her'. (yeah Iknow.. but she's more of an idealist than I am  )


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Reasons Cassie is snarky with Ryan.
> 
> 1. She was wrong about Chance.
> 2. He's pushing her on  a subject she feels he doesn't know as much as she does (ie. Chance)
> 3. She's basically tired of him verbally smacking her.
> 4. See reasons 1 & @
> 5. She's P-ed off that Chance turned to the 'dark side' and she couldn't 'save her'. (yeah Iknow.. but she's more of an idealist than I am  )



 I don't think Chance was ever on the Light side.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I don't think Chance was ever on the Light side.





Well Cassie is more idealistic than I am.


----------



## Victim

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Reasons Cassie is snarky with Ryan.




They need reasons to go at each other?


----------



## Samnell

Victim said:
			
		

> They need reasons to go at each other?




Men and women together? This will never work.


----------



## Hammerhead

Agamon said:
			
		

> Humility can only be false if you truly believe you are better than everyone else.
> Which, in Ryan's case, I'm not arguing....




I suppose that I have a more cynical view of human nature.

But Ryan is nearly always unaffected by any argument that he starts; he just enjoys the cut and thrust of it. Ryan rarely turns down the chance for a fight, or a chance to say "I told you so."


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> I suppose that I have a more cynical view of human nature.
> 
> But Ryan is nearly always unaffected by any argument that he starts; he just enjoys the cut and thrust of it. Ryan rarely turns down the chance for a fight, or a chance to say "I told you so."




I agree, though I'm glad you say "nearly always".  Anika's managed to push his buttons once or twice....


----------



## Aenion

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Probably more, because she seems to be the type who wouldn't hesitate to deliver the killing blow to her dear twin. You probably would, *which speaks well of you*."




Is that a compliment? From Ryan?


----------



## Tokiwong

Aenion said:
			
		

> Is that a compliment? From Ryan?



 I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Hammerhead

Aenion said:
			
		

> Is that a compliment? From Ryan?




Probably. 

But it could also be a gentle reminder that Cassie probably doesn't have what it takes to murder someone who she considers to be a sister, and therefore any words suggesting it are just foolish posturing.


----------



## Aenion

Samnell, that's pretty twisted


----------



## Samnell

Aenion said:
			
		

> Samnell, that's pretty twisted




The device of Mark's conveniently drug-addled memory is one of the things that keeps him remotely playable. But to maintain it he has to sometimes have things slip through. Traumatic experiences seem like obvious triggers. They also provide some counterpoint to Mark's aspired-to happy sunshine persona.

I've thought about picking up a copy of Trainspotting to read for inspiration. I don't even drink alcohol.


----------



## Agamon

Uh oh.  Should I be getting nervous...?


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> Uh oh.  Should I be getting nervous...?




Let's just say I don't advise trying to grab the last cookie. Mark likes cookies.


----------



## Agamon

What about the last piece of pie?


----------



## Tokiwong

Totally off-topic but Children of Men is pretty excellent


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> What about the last piece of pie?




Mark's not into pie.


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:
			
		

> Mark's not into pie.




LOL, yeah, noticed that.


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> LOL, yeah, noticed that.




I'm missing something here, which is very strange since I'm usually good with crude innuendo...


----------



## Shalimar

Pie is slang for girlie parts.


----------



## Samnell

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Pie is slang for girlie parts.




Oh. That explains it. I've desperately little reason to have developed much vocabulary in that area.

Yes, Mark is not into pie.


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:
			
		

> I'm missing something here, which is very strange since I'm usually good with crude innuendo...




See, now that makes it even funnier. 

I watched wrestling as a kid.  It was something The Rock used to say, and that was before American Pie.  Stuck with me, I guess.

That said, as far as baked goods go, pie is way better than cookies.  Especially apple.  But the oatmeal raisin cookie can be well done, too.  Anika's more of an ice cream girl, though.

What the hell started all this again?


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> See, now that makes it even funnier.  But yeah, I guess it is fairly obscure.




Sure, laugh at my expense. 



> What the hell started all this again?




The flashback where Mark's old friend slit his wrists and bled out with some drugs on him which Mark was responsible for. He was also jonesing pretty good so when he found out they were in the stiffened, clenched hand it meant he had to break those fingers to get his fix. He busted those fingers on the toilet, but fumbled the stuff. It fell in the blood, but he dug it out and ate it anyway.

Some time after this, you asked if you should be getting nervous. I chose to read that as a reference to my post on the topic of Mark's flashback and my thoughts about doing some further research. I thus made a joke implying what Mark might do if Anika tried to keep the last cookie from him. You continued by asking about pie, which led to my missing the euphemism for the female genitalia.

And that brings us back to Do.


----------



## Hammerhead

Samnell said:
			
		

> And that brings us back to Do.




Now THAT was an obscure reference.


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Now THAT was an obscure reference.




Nah.  I prefer the Simpson's version:

"D'oh!"
"A deer!"
"A female deer!"

Thanks for the run down, though, Samnell. My post actually was referring to lack of posting recently, but I like your interpretation better.


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> Nah.  I prefer the Simpson's version:
> 
> "D'oh!"
> "A deer!"
> "A female deer!"




I've actually been in cars that have nailed both genders of deer. They're very common around here. I like to think of it as getting in touch with nature.


----------



## Agamon

Around here, too.  I haven't hit one, but it was close.  He was running across the road, I saw him last second.  I swerved into the other lane, he put on the brakes, and we were pretty much nose-to-nose for a split second, looking at each other through the driver side window.

They can jump, too.  I watched one clear a 5 foot hedge from stand-still.

Boy, can we get off-topic in this thread, or what?


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> Around here, too.  I haven't hit one, but it was close.  He was running across the road, I saw him last second.  I swerved into the other lane, he put on the brakes, and we were pretty much nose-to-nose for a split second, looking at each other through the driver side window.




Sheesh, I've had so many close calls I've lost count. I have pretty good reflexes for 'em, though; I've never been the guy driving when we collided.

One time I was out on a tiny one-lane dirt road that only leads to a few hunting camps, just driving it on a lark. It's the kind of road that the town uses as a dump and only the hunters really use it. This was summer, so no hunters either. I saw a pair of deer cross in front of me and stopped and watched them browse for a while. Complete different from the situation on a small two-lane road in a national park in Virginia, where I complained endlessly about all the damned tourists who stopped on the road just to watch deer. I mean, a buffalo I could see. But stopping for deer? Crazy.

In junior high I had a guy who used to do work for the local forestry service for a science teacher. He told us that biologists have been known to have their throats cut by deer hooves. He nearly got it himself when the tranquilizers they used on the deer to take some measurements and a blood sample started to wear off.



> Boy, can we get off-topic in this thread, or what?




There was a topic?


----------



## Victim

Samnell said:
			
		

> He told us that biologists have been known to have their throats cut by deer hooves. He nearly got it himself when the tranquilizers they used on the deer to take some measurements and a blood sample started to wear off.




Hmm.  I'll keep that in mind.  I've come pretty close to deer while hiking.  Getting gored by antlers or kicked to death seemed rather reasonable, but I must confess that throat-slitting didn't seem like a major threat.


----------



## Agamon

Victim said:
			
		

> Hmm.  I'll keep that in mind.  I've come pretty close to deer while hiking.  Getting gored by antlers or kicked to death seemed rather reasonable, but I must confess that throat-slitting didn't seem like a major threat.




No kidding.  Beware the deer assassin, out to avenge his hunted kin!


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Seriously.. Ryan is WAY negative. She's not THAT bad man.

pout.


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Seriously.. Ryan is WAY negative. She's not THAT bad man.
> 
> pout.



 I am that bad.


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I am that bad.




Toki shook up the world, he is the greatest, he's king of the world, he's pretty, he's pretty, he's a bad man, you heard me he's a bad man.

Okay, well, the part about being bad is true, anyway.


----------



## Mimic

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> She collects her gear and heads out.




Isn't Cassie in a plane flying over the Atlantic?


----------



## Shalimar

Mimic said:
			
		

> Isn't Cassie in a plane flying over the Atlantic?




Thought so too


----------



## KaintheSeeker

oh thought we had arrived.  my bad.


----------



## Hammerhead

He he, I just have a funny image of Cassie opening up the hatch and jumping out into the ocean. The rest of the passengers stare down at her falling form, ending in an eventual splash scarcely seen from their altitude. Ryan would close the door with a look of complete puzzlement..."Huh. I did NOT see that one coming."  (But Ryan is way negative...someone needs to counteract all the damn happiness around there)

Now Victim is paranoid about deer assassins breaking into his room and killing him.


----------



## Tokiwong

deer assassins, awesome


----------



## Victim

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Now Victim is paranoid about deer assassins breaking into his room and killing him.




No.  I'm worried about the raccoon enforcers breaking into my room.  But I do occassionally come pretty close to wild deer while hiking.  Sure, they always run away.  But who knows?


----------



## Aenion

Victim said:
			
		

> No.  I'm worried about the raccoon enforcers breaking into my room.  But I do occassionally come pretty close to wild deer while hiking.  Sure, they always run away.  But who knows?




They're just trying to lure you away into the shadows so their comrades can strike.


----------



## Samnell

Aenion said:
			
		

> They're just trying to lure you away into the shadows so their comrades can strike.




And let's not even get into what the geoducks are planning for Victim.


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> He he, I just have a funny image of Cassie opening up the hatch and jumping out into the ocean. The rest of the passengers stare down at her falling form, ending in an eventual splash scarcely seen from their altitude. Ryan would close the door with a look of complete puzzlement..."Huh. I did NOT see that one coming."  (But Ryan is way negative...someone needs to counteract all the damn happiness around there)




LOL, very Wile E. Coyote. 

And Anika is also doing her best to counteract happiness where she is, too.  This is a supers game, we're due for a hero/hero fight.


----------



## Samnell

I'm a bit befuddled here. Could we in the cafeteria here Tina's outburst into the phone? I'm not sure if she and Anika had gone off somewhere before.

Questioning Mark's competence is, well, justified. But he'd hardly see it that way.


----------



## Tokiwong

Samnell said:
			
		

> I'm a bit befuddled here. Could we in the cafeteria here Tina's outburst into the phone? I'm not sure if she and Anika had gone off somewhere before.
> 
> Questioning Mark's competence is, well, justified. But he'd hardly see it that way.



 you can hear Tina's outburst, it wasn't specified, but I like where the scene is going


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:
			
		

> I'm a bit befuddled here. Could we in the cafeteria here Tina's outburst into the phone? I'm not sure if she and Anika had gone off somewhere before.
> 
> Questioning Mark's competence is, well, justified. But he'd hardly see it that way.




I confused Toki's last sentence with us being able to hear her, when he obviously meant the poeple in the plane.  But hey, if she'd yelling that loud, it's not a huge stretch.


----------



## Tokiwong

Wow this is getting interesting, the fallout from this will be interesting.


----------



## Hammerhead

No kidding. And hey, against all odds, it wasn't even Ryan! And a lot of the others who might stop it are too injured to do so! 

I honesty think that this could to more damage to us than Genocide.


----------



## Samnell

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> I honesty think that this could to more damage to us than Genocide.




Probably. Mark's missed a lot of developmental milestones for a healthy emotional life. Anika's religiously offended. Tina seems inclined to escalate. It looks like the perfect combination of the correct power chords and the precise angle from which to strike.


----------



## Aenion

Karen will try to intercept, but honestly it's friday night in rl, so she might react a bit slowly ...


----------



## Shalimar

I actually agree with her assessment of Mark and Anika not being good leaders, but I think Ryan or her would be much worse.  Her and Ryan are thugs, thugs don't make good leaders.  I actually don't see Legacy as being at all functional.


----------



## Agamon

See, and Anika wasn't at all phased by the "you and Mark are bad leaders" rant, more just the general disrespect to teammates.  To her, it's just a bad follower's opinion of what a leader should be, so that's not why she's mad.  She always had a problem with people that dissed her, though.

But, I agree, Legacy's not really got any leader types, thus the dysfunctional family.


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> But, I agree, Legacy's not really got any leader types, thus the dysfunctional family.




Honestly, Mark's an awful leader. He's indecisive, self-absorbed, easily discouraged, shallow, and petty just to start. Most of the people he's been around that could have modeled good leadership for him chose instead to set the stage for all of his lovely flashbacks. He could be better, and he has some basic decency and integrity, but it doesn't seem likely at this stage in his development.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Just getting tired of Ryan totally hating everythign I post.


----------



## Hammerhead

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I actually agree with her assessment of Mark and Anika not being good leaders, but I think Ryan or her would be much worse.  Her and Ryan are thugs, thugs don't make good leaders.  I actually don't see Legacy as being at all functional.




While Ryan might laugh and agree with that character assessment (as a thug), I don't think it's really true. A thug isn't generally one tries to figure out strategy and counterstrategy, or pursue their own agenda, or be internally motivated. Ryan is a stubborn SOB who'd survive just to spite his annoying teammates. 

Ryan's main reason for being a poor leader is his utter lack for the emotional well-being of just about anyone. He's also shortsighted, pissed off, and a PR Nightmare.


----------



## Hammerhead

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Just getting tired of Ryan totally hating everythign I post.




Cassie could hit him...why should the Verona kids have all the fun these days?


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Cassie could hit him...why should the Verona kids have all the fun these days?





I am rapidly coming to the conclusion that nothing Cassie does would draw anything but a negative response.  Pardon me for being a bit grumpy.


----------



## Shalimar

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> I am rapidly coming to the conclusion that nothing Cassie does would draw anything but a negative response.  Pardon me for being a bit grumpy.




Its not just Cassie, its Kelly too.

This competency issue wasthe reason the back up character that I made when it looked like Kelly was going to die was a competent, thoughtful, level-headed tactician who wanted to join (and lead) and straighten out the team.  I still wouldn't mind playing her, she is a much happier character then Kelly (less emotional baggage).


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Its not just Cassie, its Kelly too.
> 
> This competency issue wasthe reason the back up character that I made when it looked like Kelly was going to die was a competent, thoughtful, level-headed tactician who wanted to join (and lead) and straighten out the team.  I still wouldn't mind playing her, she is a much happier character then Kelly (less emotional baggage).



 Losing Kelly would be a huge blow to the emotional impact of the game.

Besides she has alot of friends that care about her, if only she gave them a chance to help her.


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Besides she has alot of friends that care about her, if only she gave them a chance to help her.




Well, Mark might be able to convince himself to help her. Since she went public with the Truth about Elites, he's no friend of hers. I don't think he'd carry out an order to kill her, but he volunteered to defame her falsely in public.


----------



## Samnell

> OOC: +5 attack, but try to initiate a grapple this time.




This scene is wasted on Mark.

Now I have to figure out what he's going to do...


----------



## Tokiwong

Samnell said:
			
		

> This scene is wasted on Mark.
> 
> Now I have to figure out what he's going to do...



 No scene is wasted on Mark, Mark is a scene stealer!

At least his fans think so.


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:
			
		

> Well, Mark might be able to convince himself to help her. Since she went public with the Truth about Elites, he's no friend of hers. I don't think he'd carry out an order to kill her, but he volunteered to defame her falsely in public.




Well, Anika knows that while what Kelly did was wrong, it wasn't done spitefully but out of a sense of doing what she thought was right, so it's forgivable.  She did make a deal with the devil to get her soul back, after all....


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:
			
		

> This scene is wasted on Mark.
> 
> Now I have to figure out what he's going to do...




Hopefully he'll make sure this doesn't end with Anika being scooped up off the floor with a spoon...


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> No scene is wasted on Mark, Mark is a scene stealer!
> 
> At least his fans think so.




If this were a movie, by now he'd be tearing his clothes off and running to the bathroom to have another flashback. This time it would be about a groovy new nun who came to the orphanage and restored hope to all of the children by teaching them how to kickbox in an iron cage made of well-cooked spaghetti. During bullet time training montages, grated mozzarella would fall gently from above.

_This post went through several drafts before I decided it could pass board rules muster._


----------



## Agamon

Alright, dogpile on Tina! 

At least neither of the girls needs to worry that Mark's just trying to cop a feel.


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> Hopefully he'll make sure this doesn't end with Anika being scooped up off the floor with a spoon...




It'll have to be a spoon built for two. Mark does like Anika and has to do something about that. Not as much as he likes Star or liked Yoshi (I have a really bad habit of getting attached to NPCs.) but considerably more than average.


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> At least neither of the girls needs to worry that Mark's just trying to cop a feel.




Mark's sexuality: lowering anxieties over mixed-gender grappling in a theater near you!


----------



## Tokiwong

Samnell said:
			
		

> It'll have to be a spoon built for two. Mark does like Anika and has to do something about that. Not as much as he likes Star or liked Yoshi (I have a really bad habit of getting attached to NPCs.) but considerably more than average.



 I still miss Yoshi.


----------



## Agamon

Yoshi'd be in there to cop a feel.  Or at the very least, making a comment about wishing there were some mud or jello available....


----------



## Victim

Agamon said:
			
		

> Yoshi'd be in there to cop a feel.  Or at the very least, making a comment about wishing there were some mud or jello available....




His superspeed could whistle some up quickly enough.

Funny how Karen interposes to block an attack on Tina, then attempts the exact same attack herself.


----------



## Victim

Samnell said:
			
		

> It looks like the perfect combination of the correct power chords and the precise angle from which to strike.




You'd almost think someone planned it like that.


----------



## Hammerhead

Agamon said:
			
		

> Yoshi'd be in there to cop a feel.  Or at the very least, making a comment about wishing there were some mud or jello available....




That's why Ryan missed him too. He'd be great at de-escalating the situation. Everyone would just beat the hell out of him instead . That man was a genius. 

Karen probably wants to do the whole "hold her back" thing, and she probably has more faith in Anika's ability to calm down than the Generation Legacy Barbarian.


----------



## Aenion

She just wants to stop people from hitting each other before it turns into a full scale brawl and the only reliable way of stopping an enraged person is to hold them back. She doesn't trust Tina not to try another attack while she holds back Anika, but hopes Anika has more sense (which might be wishful thinking at this point  )


----------



## Agamon

Victim said:
			
		

> Funny how Karen interposes to block an attack on Tina, then attempts the exact same attack herself.




Karen's going to hold Tina down for Anika to take shots.  Or maybe not....


----------



## Agamon

Aenion said:
			
		

> She doesn't trust Tina not to try another attack while she holds back Anika, but hopes Anika has more sense (which might be wishful thinking at this point  )




   

See above post.


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> That's why Ryan missed him too. He'd be great at de-escalating the situation. Everyone would just beat the hell out of him instead . That man was a genius.
> 
> Karen probably wants to do the whole "hold her back" thing, and she probably has more faith in Anika's ability to calm down than the Generation Legacy Barbarian.



 Yoshi just liked to have a good time.


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Yoshi just liked to have a good time.




Where's the Giuseppe guy? He seemed like he might be fun, even if his powers amounted to turning off lights. Roland's control of bodily functions could be immensely entertaining about now too.



> Just as everyone is about to thrown down, they all develop a desperately urgent need to hit up the bathroom!


----------



## Hammerhead

Is that what Roland does?


----------



## Hammerhead

Samnell said:
			
		

> Where's the Giuseppe guy? He seemed like he might be fun, even if his powers amounted to turning off lights. Roland's control of bodily functions could be immensely entertaining about now too.




Giuseppe is a bad role model...he'd never be on Legacy. He smokes. Think of the children!

(Please compare to the killers, drug users, pagans, possible criminals of some kind, and aliens that the UNJE markets as role models.)


----------



## Samnell

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Is that what Roland does?




Toki said Mark knew Roland to have powers related to the control of bodily functions. He tossed on the qualifier that this sounded pretty gross.

One assumes Roland could at least function as an emetic or an enema. Either one would qualify as pretty gross. I don't think rumors would go around about the kid who could clot your blood 6% faster than it would clot unaided or give you an ice cream headache.


----------



## Tokiwong

Samnell said:
			
		

> Toki said Mark knew Roland to have powers related to the control of bodily functions. He tossed on the qualifier that this sounded pretty gross.
> 
> One assumes Roland could at least function as an emetic or an enema. Either one would qualify as pretty gross. I don't think rumors would go around about the kid who could clot your blood 6% faster than it would clot unaided or give you an ice cream headache.



 Yeah Roland can control bodily life functions and processes, and Giussepe is like PL 6, he is really low powered and was never intended to be a front liner, i throw characters out there if people like them I keep them around if not they fall back to the shadows


----------



## Tokiwong

I find it amusing that all the teens want to grapple the super strong enraged grappler/brawler


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Giuseppe is a bad role model...he'd never be on Legacy. He smokes. Think of the children!
> 
> (Please compare to the killers, drug users, pagans, possible criminals of some kind, and aliens that the UNJE markets as role models.)



 Legacy makes good role models because they look good, people think Mark is awesome because he is super hawt and charismatic.

He makes falling on your face look good.


----------



## Victim

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I find it amusing that all the teens want to grapple the super strong enraged grappler/brawler




Who can also phase through people.


----------



## Tokiwong

Victim said:
			
		

> Who can also phase through people.



 This is also true... but it makes for a good scene of team building, so much for celebrating your victories.


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> This is also true... but it makes for a good scene of team building, so much for celebrating your victories.




You know, one of these days we probably could use a positive team-building exercise that brought all of us together and full to the brim with warm fuzzies.

Let's kill Ryan. That should do it.


----------



## Tokiwong

Samnell said:
			
		

> You know, one of these days we probably could use a positive team-building exercise that brought all of us together and full to the brim with warm fuzzies.
> 
> Let's kill Ryan. That should do it.



 Well if it is any consolation Tina did non-lethal damage to Anika...


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Well if it is any consolation Tina did non-lethal damage to Anika...




And Anika did lethal damage to that toilet.


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:
			
		

> And Anika did lethal damage to that toilet.




I just hope the last person flushed.


----------



## Tokiwong

I still want to know what the break DC of a planet would be.

That info may come in handy.


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I find it amusing that all the teens want to grapple the super strong enraged grappler/brawler




Well, Anika had the idea that if she could beat her on Tina's level, maybe she'd garner a little respect, even though she figured it was dangerous, but anger can make you do dumb things.

I'm just glad you haven't posted her stats yet, or I may not have been able to overcome my want to metagame.   

And I forgot she could phase.  This chica's a tough hombre...


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I still want to know what the break DC of a planet would be.
> 
> That info may come in handy.




That quote did make me think of this game...


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> I just hope the last person flushed.




It should be rolled for, I say. Why, once I had to roll to see if a PC went to the bathroom. Another PC suspected that a former party member had come back disguised by illusions. She did, coming back as more or less a male version of herself. The skeptical player argued that it's not like people declared going to the bathroom. So I gave in and the skeptic hid out, invisible, in the latrine.

A predictable series of questions followed, culminating in a declaration to disbelieve the- You know where this is going. The illusion-clad player earned a lot of ill-will and another PC later doused her trousers with itching powder. She was annoying me by this point too, so I decided to mention the itching powder during a fight. I rolled a save and it turned out the PC couldn't control herself and lost the round's action to tending the itch.

The player who placed the itching powder then testily demanded that the scratcher get her, well you know, under control.


----------



## Tokiwong

Samnell said:
			
		

> It should be rolled for, I say. Why, once I had to roll to see if a PC went to the bathroom. Another PC suspected that a former party member had come back disguised by illusions. She did, coming back as more or less a male version of herself. The skeptical player argued that it's not like people declared going to the bathroom. So I gave in and the skeptic hid out, invisible, in the latrine.
> 
> A predictable series of questions followed, culminating in a declaration to disbelieve the- You know where this is going. The illusion-clad player earned a lot of ill-will and another PC later doused her trousers with itching powder. She was annoying me by this point too, so I decided to mention the itching powder during a fight. I rolled a save and it turned out the PC couldn't control herself and lost the round's action to tending the itch.
> 
> The player who placed the itching powder then testily demanded that the scratcher get her, well you know, under control.



 Some things in my mind I leave nebulous


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Some things in my mind I leave nebulous




That was an exceptionally clever and subtle pun.


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> That quote did make me think of this game...



 Cardinal might be close to shattering maybe a continent... maybe.  

Although turning the world into a useless rock isn't exactly her goal.


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Some things in my mind I leave nebulous




I also leave some things nebulous, just not in my mind.


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Cardinal might be close to shattering maybe a continent... maybe.
> 
> Although turning the world into a useless rock isn't exactly her goal.




A bit of bad news with a bit of good.  Can't complain about that.


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> A bit of bad news with a bit of good.  Can't complain about that.



 Well I think the closest way to describe her possible mindset is like Kelly, she wants to do the *right* thing.

She just has little regard for anyone else's world view in that plan.


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Well I think the closest way to describe her possible mindset is like Kelly, she wants to do the *right* thing.
> 
> She just has little regard for anyone else's world view in that plan.




Well, the road to Hell isn't paved with bad intentions...you'd think they lay that as a base, though.


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> Well, the road to Hell isn't paved with bad intentions...you'd think they lay that as a base, though.




Bad intentions are more of a mortar than a foundation. I tried to build a perfect scale model of a super star destroyer out of bad intentions once (I'm positively lousy with the things.) but the engine nozzles never stuck in place properly and the whole thing collapsed under its own weight.


----------



## Shalimar

You don't have to be at all powerful to destroy a city, all you need is a rank 5 Blast with area and a lot of progression.  People tend to under estimate how damaging powers can be in Mutants and Masterminds, and to underestimate non-damaging powers as well.

Kelly may be the emotional center of the game, but there does have to be a limit on what she can take, it is kinda of depressing.  I posted what has happened to her in the game once on another forum and people asked if I was a masochist (although that doesn't seem like the right term).


----------



## Tokiwong

Mark throws one hell of a punch.


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Mark throws one hell of a punch.




Well, at least one of us could clock her a good one.  Very nice.


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> Well, at least one of us could clock her a good one.  Very nice.




Consider: Mark's not even wearing his gloves of asskickery. 

And yes Toki, nonlethal. That would change if Anika or Karen looked to be seriously injured. Mark might feel bad about killing Tina afterwards, but it wouldn't even be close to the worst thing he's ever done.


----------



## Tokiwong

Samnell said:
			
		

> Consider: Mark's not even wearing his gloves of asskickery.
> 
> And yes Toki, nonlethal. That would change if Anika or Karen looked to be seriously injured. Mark might feel bad about killing Tina afterwards, but it wouldn't even be close to the worst thing he's ever done.



 I think it would be a long fight before Tina died, she regens too


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I think it would be a long fight before Tina died, she regens too




I think every fight Mark's in is a long fight, unless he one-shots the enemy. Imagine how long waiting in line must be.


----------



## Tokiwong

I will be out of town for the week, starting Sunday the 8th through Friday the 15th, expect slow posts while I am on Holiday.


----------



## Agamon

I'm taking a week off next week, too.  Not going anywhere though.  This is the housecleaning/yardwork vacation.


----------



## Aenion

Enjoy your holidays


----------



## Hammerhead

By the way, Toki, what would Gilden know to answer Ryan's questions?


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> By the way, Toki, what would Gilden know to answer Ryan's questions?



 depends on how he goes about finding the info


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> depends on how he goes about finding the info




I recommend the entrails of a dove. Failing that, check if Mark sees his shadow when he gets out of the pool.


----------



## Mimic

Samnell said:
			
		

> I recommend the entrails of a dove. Failing that, check if Mark sees his shadow when he gets out of the pool.




No, no the best way is to consult the chicken bones.... I recomend KFC, crunchy and greasy all at the same time.  Mmmmm. Mmmmm. Good.


----------



## Samnell

Mimic said:
			
		

> No, no the best way is to consult the chicken bones.... I recomend KFC, crunchy and greasy all at the same time.  Mmmmm. Mmmmm. Good.




Is there a KFC in Verona? I don't remember one, but wasn't there long and didn't see much. I'm not sure Mark would go for a chicken run, and our teleporter is down. Gilden might have to settle for the bones of a pizzeria.


----------



## Hammerhead

Samnell said:
			
		

> Is there a KFC in Verona? I don't remember one, but wasn't there long and didn't see much. I'm not sure Mark would go for a chicken run, and our teleporter is down. Gilden might have to settle for the bones of a pizzeria.




How about those of a pizza delivery guy?


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> How about those of a pizza delivery guy?



 LOL you people scare me.


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> LOL you people scare me.




Not as much as you'd be frightened if you read the proletarian despair written into the bones of a Veronese pizza delivery guy.


----------



## Hammerhead

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> LOL you people scare me.




He knew the risks!


----------



## Samnell

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> He knew the risks!




One of us! One of us! One of us!


----------



## Tokiwong

Well it has been awhile fellow Gadget fans, but I am back!  Back in my own body and everything!  I got so many new goodies, and despite some production delays we got the issue out and finished, and printed and everything!  

So let’s just jump right in, shall we?  First thing I have to say is that Red Witch, is turning out to be a big thorn in the side our intrepid heroine, but at least Kelly got her soul back… although she needs to get her family and Tommy back now too.  But the biggest thing is well, when is Gilden going to give me a sweet romantic kiss, when?  I want to know but the writers won’t tell me anything but rest assured I won’t rest till I find out when…

Uh oh… I better run, the editor is coming back in.

P.S. I hear we get to see some Cardinal action next issue…

- Gadget, Girl Genius Extraordinaire and Heroine


----------



## Tokiwong

True Believers!

So what an exciting run thus far, but truly we have yet to see what is up our sleeves here at Evil Toki Comics… and trust me we got some plots a brewing.  And rest assured Gadget fans, we even get a mini-origin for our fearless heroine… but more importantly we get to see the beginning of the end… or is it the beginning?

A war is about to break out, and no quarter will be given.  Sides will be drawn, enemies will be friends, and friends will become enemies.  I can’t say for sure who will survive, who will betray whom, or even if any of our heroes will survive… but I think the stage is now set for truly epic battle.

Cassie’s origin… oh yeah it will come to a head.  Ryan’s powers, and his role in this conflict… it will come to light.  Is Kelly the key to the whole elite process?  Will the Red Witch be stopped?  Most importantly, can the Overseer be defeated?  These questions are only just the beginning.

Cardinal will put into her motion her Great Work… what that means for humanity… for Legacy… indeed the very fabric of existence will unfold beginning the very next issue.  I can’t say how excited I am to reach this point in the saga.  It will be a fun ride True Believers.

- The Editor


----------



## Hammerhead

Sounds like an exciting issue 

Nice cliffhanger, by the way. Explosions are bad news.


----------



## Aenion

Very nice cliffhanger, explosions are always a good way to begin new things 

Any chance we get some exp? I'm itching to spend it


----------



## Tokiwong

Haha yeah each character recieves 5 xp, Kelly earns an extra point for being insane


----------



## Hammerhead

That makes it 165 PP for me...an increase in PL?


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> That makes it 165 PP for me...an increase in PL?



 yep


----------



## Agamon

Anika's finally taking something away from her training, not to mention the experience gained from the butt-whoopin's. 

All 5 new points into feats (Attack Focus-Melee (x3), Defensive Attack, Teamwork (x1))


----------



## Samnell

I just popped Mark's will save up a point and banked the rest. He's two XP shy of PL11, so it's time to save for more superspeed.


----------



## Tokiwong

sounds good, next issue will be a few days while I prepare some stuff to entertain the teens


----------



## Shalimar

Kelly is now at 155pp so she bumps to pl 10, gives me the chance to spend all my banked points (10pp with the 6 new ones)

[2pp] BAB +1
[2pp] Defense +1
[1pp] Force Field +1
[4pp] Raised my Power Array +1 rank

1 PP remaining


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly is now at 155pp so she bumps to pl 10, gives me the chance to spend all my banked points (10pp with the 6 new ones)
> 
> [2pp] BAB +1
> [2pp] Defense +1
> [1pp] Force Field +1
> [4pp] Raised my Power Array +1 rank
> 
> 1 PP remaining



 she may need this sooner then later...


----------



## Shalimar

Eeep!


----------



## Aenion

Karen bumped over the PL10 marker as well, after spending everything:

+1 Alternate Form (5 pp)
- Density + 2 (4 points)
- Immunity (1 point banked towards Immunity: Fortitude Saves)
Power attack and Improved Pin (2pp)
+2 Will and +2 Fortitude Save (4 pp)
4 points of Stealth (1pp)

0 remaining


----------



## Hammerhead

+1 rank Cosmic Energy Control (with Improved Range extra, and all of my lovely APs)
+1 base attack
+1 Dodge focus


----------



## Hammerhead

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> sounds good, next issue will be a few days while I prepare some stuff to entertain the teens




Some kind of magician? A stand-up comedian? A game of baseball? Maybe some video games? Those are all pretty entertaining.


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Some kind of magician? A stand-up comedian? A game of baseball? Maybe some video games? Those are all pretty entertaining.




Yeah, why do I have a feeling he was using the term 'entertain' very loosely?


----------



## Shalimar

> Yeah, why do I have a feeling he was using the term 'entertain' very loosely?




Because you know that this is Evil Toki Comics?


----------



## Tokiwong

A comedian who kills with his jokes would be hilarious


----------



## Shalimar

The Joker has that copyrigted I think.  Then again you never know with him.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> The Joker has that copyrigted I think.  Then again you never know with him.



 Thinking more like Dave Chappelle or Dane Cook with sonic & mind control powers


----------



## Shalimar

Don't we have enough mind control with Agent Smith running around?


----------



## Victim

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Don't we have enough mind control with Agent Smith running around?




Legion seems more like Incorporeal+Possession+Duplication than proper mind control.  It's Gilden, Chimera, and probably Red Witch or one of her demons who have the real thing.  Mental attacks come in all sorts of flavors.  

I don't think anyone has busted out Confuse yet, and that can be hilarious.


----------



## Agamon

Oh boy, Confusion in M&M?  Yeah, that would be frickin brutal.
 
...aww, thanks for the new bad guy idea, Victim.


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> Oh boy, Confusion in M&M?  Yeah, that would be frickin brutal.
> 
> ...aww, thanks for the new bad guy idea, Victim.




But we'd think he was a good guy and Ryan was a bad guy. Hey, wait a minute...


----------



## Aenion

Samnell said:
			
		

> But we'd think he was a good guy and Ryan was a bad guy. Hey, wait a minute...




uhm, yeah


----------



## Shalimar

Mechanically confuse is a mess in MnM:

CONFUSED BEHAVIOR TABLE
D20 BEHAVIOR
1-2 Attack the user of the Confuse effect.
3-5 Act normally.
6-10  Do nothing but babble incoherently.
11-14  Flee at top possible speed.
15-20  Attack the nearest creature.

where its really problematic is on the 15-20 because if you attack another character their next action is to automatically attack back creating an attack loop.


----------



## Hammerhead

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Mechanically confuse is a mess in MnM:
> 
> 
> where its really problematic is on the 15-20 because if you attack another character their next action is to automatically attack back creating an attack loop.




But that's what makes Confusion so fun, at least in D&D. I haven't ever seen it used in M&M, since this is the only one I've really played in.


----------



## Tokiwong

Victim said:
			
		

> Legion seems more like Incorporeal+Possession+Duplication than proper mind control.  It's Gilden, Chimera, and probably Red Witch or one of her demons who have the real thing.  Mental attacks come in all sorts of flavors.
> 
> I don't think anyone has busted out Confuse yet, and that can be hilarious.



Yeah Legion is more along the lines of Possession now then outright mind control, I had originally modeled it as a mental transform... hrrm this may be better


----------



## Victim

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Mechanically confuse is a mess in MnM:
> 
> CONFUSED BEHAVIOR TABLE
> D20 BEHAVIOR
> 1-2 Attack the user of the Confuse effect.
> 3-5 Act normally.
> 6-10  Do nothing but babble incoherently.
> 11-14  Flee at top possible speed.
> 15-20  Attack the nearest creature.
> 
> where its really problematic is on the 15-20 because if you attack another character their next action is to automatically attack back creating an attack loop.




It's not really that different from normal confusion in DnD, including the attack loop.  

Note that automatic counter attacks also prevent outsiders from wailing on the confused targets.  So events between the confused characters have to play out without outside attacks, which gives unaffected allies time to intervene (or even time for the confused people EE their way out).
------------------------------------------
It could easily be both.  Transform for the slow personality warping and possession for outright control.


----------



## Hammerhead

Victim said:
			
		

> It's not really that different from normal confusion in DnD, including the attack loop.
> 
> Note that automatic counter attacks also prevent outsiders from wailing on the confused targets.  So events between the confused characters have to play out without outside attacks, which gives unaffected allies time to intervene (or even time for the confused people EE their way out).




And it means that if all the enemies are affected by the confuse, then it allows you to stand back and cheer on your favorite confused guy as they beat the hell out of each other. Some adventuring parties might even be so crude as to place bets.


----------



## Agamon

Yeah, at least in M&M, you can try and get out of it with EE, I guess.  D&D, you gotta wait or dispel it.  A favorite spell of mine as a DM, but not so much when it gets cast on my party in NWN2 (where the NPCs keep fighting each other even after the spell wears off).


----------



## Tokiwong

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3457656#post3457656

New Thread up, currently just teasers building up to the current issue


----------



## Shalimar

That was a scary teaser.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> That was a scary teaser.



 It was meant to be somewhat scary I suppose, there will probably be about 3-5 teasers, just pertaining to the events of the comic and all that... give you some insight on what is to come.


----------



## Agamon

Uh oh.  I believe Snoop would say, "The shizzle's about to hit the fazizzle!"


----------



## Tokiwong

should be a fun time


----------



## Aenion

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> should be a fun time




Eep


----------



## Victim

Chaos got framed.  Haha.


----------



## Tokiwong

Victim said:
			
		

> Chaos got framed.  Haha.



 I am glad I am not the only one to enjoy that.


----------



## Hammerhead

I'm sure Legacy will enjoy the sweet, sweet justice.


----------



## Tokiwong

and so it begins...


----------



## Victim

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> I'm sure Legacy will enjoy the sweet, sweet justice.




Oh, I'm sure they will enjoy seeing jerks who have lost their powers get what's coming to them.


----------



## Aenion

Victim said:
			
		

> Oh, I'm sure they will enjoy seeing jerks who have lost their powers get what's coming to them.




I think there will plenty of people who'll get a laugh out of that


----------



## Shalimar

I take it Kelly can't tell who is standing over her?  Does Metatron have wings?


----------



## Hammerhead

Victim said:
			
		

> Oh, I'm sure they will enjoy seeing jerks who have lost their powers get what's coming to them.




Well, since no one has yet ripped out Ryan's tongue, his methods are still thankfully intact.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Well, since no one has yet ripped out Ryan's tongue, his methods are still thankfully intact.





Hmm.. where are my pliers.


----------



## Mimic

Toki, does the red headed boy look or sound familiar? 

I don't want to take any OOC knowledge to IC


----------



## Tokiwong

Mimic said:
			
		

> Toki, does the red headed boy look or sound familiar?
> 
> I don't want to take any OOC knowledge to IC



 I could say he seems familiar in a vague way


----------



## Tokiwong

the dice were kind to Kelly


----------



## Hammerhead

Stunning Cardinal's number two and surviving her counterattack is pretty impressive. 

It's no fun to have Chaos lose his powers if he loses his memories too. OTOH, Chaos's Bluff score was huge.


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Stunning Cardinal's number two and surviving her counterattack is pretty impressive.
> 
> It's no fun to have Chaos lose his powers if he loses his memories too. OTOH, Chaos's Bluff score was huge.



 Very true


----------



## Tokiwong

If Jun Min weren't currently in terrible pain this could be an almost entertaining fight... but without massive usage of HP its only going to end one way...


----------



## Hammerhead

Ryan's almost there! He can help! What's the damage modifier for using Kiyana as a weapon?


----------



## Shalimar

I was actually hoping to kill Metatron, oh well.  Will you let Kelly use extraordinary effort or Last Ditch effort so she has a chance to hurt them?  She'd be converting all her HPs + Fatigued, Exhausted, and Unconscious into +2 power bonuses for a 1 time +12 power boost.  At rank 23 she might actually be able to muss Cardinal's hair.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I was actually hoping to kill Metatron, oh well.  Will you let Kelly use extraordinary effort or Last Ditch effort so she has a chance to hurt them?  She'd be converting all her HPs + Fatigued, Exhausted, and Unconscious into +2 power bonuses for a 1 time +12 power boost.  At rank 23 she might actually be able to muss Cardinal's hair.



I think you can only use 1 HP per round right, let me check

Edit: One per benefit, so she could use Extra Effort, and then HP's but only one per benefit, better get creative


----------



## Shalimar

Extraordinary Effort/Last Ditch Effort are once per story uses of Extra effort that allow a character to spend everything that they have left, All hero points, and all status conditions Fatigued, Exhausted, Staggered, Disabled, Unconscious, Dying, and Dead.  The rules are in the Mastermind's Manual, its intended for dramatic effect, the defning moment of a character's career, Spiderman trying to stop the runaway train in Spiderman 2 and passing out from the strain.



			
				Mastmind's Manual said:
			
		

> Extra effort and hero points allow characters to accomplish a lot. However, there are those times when even extra effort isn’t enough and extraordinary effort is called for.






> So a hero could gain up to five additional levels (beyond Fatigued and Exhausted), but it means the character dies at the end of the effort. Last-ditch effort is usually reserved for truly dramatic situations where the heroes sacrifice all in order to succeed.




I honestly don't think even going with a +29 damag bonus would (10+18) would do much to Cardinal, but as an area blast it might drop Metatron (43 DC Tough Save) and whoever it is trying to knife her in the back, but either way it would be a very Kelly thing to use up everything in one blast and hope she succeeds.  Without doing that she'll be spending the hero points on Ultimate Save and being completely ineffectual on offense until she runs out of HPs and goes down.  She can't run, and she wouldn't even if she could, so its stand and fight until she dies or Cardinal loses interest.

Having Kelly just swing away at Cardinal ineffectually just isn't that cool, and her saves are probably to the point that Kelly can't affect her with other saves.  It'll take some thought, though I am curious as to why Cardinal thinks Kelly knows where Cassie is, I mean Caridnal has thugs searching the school, obviously She knows Cassie is at the school so trying to convince Kelly to tell her where Cassie is kinda of pointless.


----------



## Aenion

Of course Kelly could just tell Cardinal she really doesn't know where Cassie is right now except that she's around the school somewhere, it isn't even a lie


----------



## Tokiwong

mainly cause she ran into kelly first.. more then anyyhing lol, and have no problem witha blaze of glory... go for it


----------



## Tokiwong

Aenion said:
			
		

> Of course Kelly could just tell Cardinal she really doesn't know where Cassie is right now except that she's around the school somewhere, it isn't even a lie



 That would work equally well, she really did not come here to kill the daughter of a good old friend, but she has no qualms doing so


----------



## Mimic

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I honestly don't think even going with a +29 damag bonus would (10+18) would do much to Cardinal, but as an area blast it might drop Metatron (43 DC Tough Save) and whoever it is trying to knife her in the back, but either way it would be a very Kelly thing to use up everything in one blast and hope she succeeds.




Lets hope that Kelly remembers that any area effect attack she does that may hurt Metatron will more then likely turn Jun Min into a fine white powder.


----------



## Shalimar

Mimic said:
			
		

> Lets hope that Kelly remembers that any area effect attack she does that may hurt Metatron will more then likely turn Jun Min into a fine white powder.




Blast +28 (Area, Selective, Indirect 3) [6(3 HP) + 12 (6 status Conditions) = +18]
Anyone that isn't Kelly or Jun Min thats in the room is a crispy critter, hopefully.


----------



## Mimic

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Blast +28 (Area, Selective, Indirect 3) [6(3 HP) + 12 (6 status Conditions) = +18]
> Anyone that isn't Kelly or Jun Min thats in the room is a crispy critter, hopefully.




Ah, I try not to read up on the other characters. I didn't know that she had selective.


----------



## Shalimar

DC 43 (28+15) Toughness Save

Hopefully that enough to do something, I think Cardinal is PL 17, so a 26 not to be hurt (43-17), on an average roll she'll fail by 16 which would put her at disabled and dying, but I doubt it. Metatron and invisible girl(Chance) on the other hand should be dust.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> DC 43 (28+15) Toughness Save
> 
> Hopefully that enough to do something, I think Cardinal is PL 17, so a 26 not to be hurt (43-17), on an average roll she'll fail by 16 which would put her at disabled and dying, but I doubt it. Metatron and invisible girl(Chance) on the other hand should be dust.



 At least she went out with style.


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I could say he seems familiar in a vague way




If that's the case, with the popping up of another one, I'll jump on this.


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> If that's the case, with the popping up of another one, I'll jump on this.



 haha no problem


----------



## Mimic

First of all let me say that I am very bummed that Kelly is dead, she was a very cool character, but if you got to go, go out in style.

Second:



			
				Samnell said:
			
		

> "Sorry guys -uh, guy- Anika's taken," Mark told the boy in the most unpossessive tone possible. _At least I think she's still with Sami. But it's been a couple of hours._




Ouch, man thats cold.


----------



## Victim

Mimic said:
			
		

> Ouch, man thats cold.




No, it's hilarious.  

Congratulations Shalimar: you finally succeeded in getting Kelly killed.


----------



## Shalimar

Mimic said:
			
		

> First of all let me say that I am very bummed that Kelly is dead, she was a very cool character, but if you got to go, go out in style.
> 
> Second:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Sorry guys -uh, guy- Anika's taken," Mark told the boy in the most unpossessive tone possible. At least I think she's still with Sami. But it's been a couple of hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch, man thats cold.
Click to expand...



I agree on both counts   

I just couldn't see Kelly backing down for any reason and going out slapping at Cardinal ineffectually would have been depressing.  At least she got to take out Metatron.  Too bad on invisible girl/boy, but you can't have everything.


----------



## Aenion

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I agree on both counts
> 
> I just couldn't see Kelly backing down for any reason and going out slapping at Cardinal ineffectually would have been depressing.  At least she got to take out Metatron.  To bad on invisible girl/boy, but you can't have everything.




At least you made Cardinal lose her voice  I'm gonna miss Kelly, she was a very interesting character.


----------



## Mimic

Victim said:
			
		

> No, it's hilarious.




I totally agreee and I laughed when I read it but still, damn cold.


----------



## Tokiwong

Of course Shalimar you are welcome to make a new character if you want


----------



## Shalimar

In 10 years of  roleplaying she is the first character I have had that has actually died.  Games have ended, characters have retired, but none have actually died before that I can recall.  That includes Shadowrun and Call of Cthulu so thats saying something.


----------



## Shalimar

No last words, no additional last words at any rate, I'm rather fond of what she said before, even if only Jun Min, Cardinal, and unamed goon 23 are the only ones to have heard it.


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:
			
		

> In 10 years of  roleplaying she is the first character I have had that has actually died.  Games have ended, characters have retired, but none have actually died before that I can recall.  That includes Shadowrun and Call of Cthulu so thats saying something.




Man, Anika's going to totally bummed out about this.  She never got to talk to Kelly and let her know she didn't feel the way some other members of the team did about her.

And you obviously have never had me for a GM if this is your first PC death in 10 years.  I eat PCs for breakfast, with banana slices and a sprinkle of sugar.


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Of course Shalimar you are welcome to make a new character if you want




I'll take you up on this, I love playing in this game.


----------



## Shalimar

Agamon said:
			
		

> Man, Anika's going to totally bummed out about this.  She never got to talk to Kelly and let her know she didn't feel the way some other members of the team did about her.
> 
> And you obviously have never had me for a GM if this is your first PC death in 10 years.  I eat PCs for breakfast, with banana slices and a sprinkle of sugar.




Actually I did have you as GM, Lupa was just fine


----------



## Agamon

> Originally Posted by Samnell
> "Sorry guys -uh, guy- Anika's taken," Mark told the boy in the most unpossessive tone possible. At least I think she's still with Sami. But it's been a couple of hours.




Ooh, sick burn, dude!  I sometimes wish I'd have made Anika into a Jean Grey clone, just to be able to 'hear' what Ryan and Mark are thinking.


----------



## Hammerhead

Yeah, but we just had that one fight against the Hulk. And our apparent specialty in that game was getting naked.


----------



## Shalimar

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Yeah, but we just had that one fight against the Hulk. And our apparent specialty in that game was getting naked.




In the 5 or 6 issues of that game no one died there either, methinks Agamon is not such a rat bastard DM.


----------



## Hammerhead

Well, it's my opinion that a RBDM doesn't kill PCs left and right...any schmuck can manage to do that. He makes them suffer...every bad choice comes back to plague them. 

And I've heard stories how he had a party of 1st level characters fight four ogres.  Doable (at least with Color Spray), but rather difficult.


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Actually I did have you as GM, Lupa was just fine




Oh yeah.  Damn, I didn't kill anybody in that game.    It's not easy to die in M&M, though, you pretty much have to sacrifice yourself, which, being a supers game, makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Hammerhead

Agamon said:
			
		

> Oh yeah.  Damn, I didn't kill anybody in that game.    It's not easy to die in M&M, though, you pretty much have to sacrifice yourself, which, being a supers game, makes a lot of sense.




Or get finalized by a heartless opponent.


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:
			
		

> In the 5 or 6 issues of that game no one died there either, methinks Agamon is not such a rat bastard DM.




Oh, listen to this.  Time to show my credentials, I think.  My D&D games since 3E came out:

Homebrew campaign (1st to 12th level): 14 deaths (1 TPK)
Keep on the Borderlands/'A' series 3E conversion (1st to 8th level): 7 deaths (1 near TPK)
Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil (4th to 13th level): 39 deaths (1 near TPK)
Homebrew campaign (1st to 4th level): 7 deaths (1 TPK)
Age of Worms - current game (1st to 10 level so far): 10 deaths (1 near TPK)

Near TPKs mean 1 PC lived.  One player in RttToEE meatgrinder played 11 different PCs.  Not sure why I'm proud of this.  TPKs annoy me so much.  But then, my players aren't very good at learning their lessons, either.  It's not like I try to kill them, that would be easy.  Trying to not kill them is so much harder,


----------



## Mimic

Agamon said:
			
		

> Oh, listen to this.  Time to show my credentials, I think.  My D&D games since 3E came out:
> 
> Homebrew campaign (1st to 12th level): 14 deaths (1 TPK)
> Keep on the Borderlands/'A' series 3E conversion (1st to 8th level): 7 deaths (1 near TPK)
> Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil (4th to 13th level): 39 deaths (1 near TPK)
> Homebrew campaign (1st to 4th level): 7 deaths (1 TPK)
> Age of Worms - current game (1st to 10 level so far): 10 deaths (1 near TPK)
> 
> Near TPKs mean 1 PC lived.  One player in RttToEE meatgrinder played 11 different PCs.  Not sure why I'm proud of this.  TPKs annoy me so much.  But then, my players aren't very good at learning their lessons, either.  It's not like I try to kill them, that would be easy.  Trying to not kill them is so much harder,




I have to get into some of your games.


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Or get finalized by a heartless opponent.



 There is that.


----------



## Victim

Agamon said:
			
		

> Ooh, sick burn, dude!  I sometimes wish I'd have made Anika into a Jean Grey clone, just to be able to 'hear' what Ryan and Mark are thinking.




I believe that Ryan at least has strongly discouraged telepathic contact without permission.

Getting caught missing huge chunks of toughness is also pretty lethal.  If your FF 10 isn't on (ambush!!), then hits that would ordinary stun a character instead go directly to dying.  Add in flatfootedness making Power Attack fairly painless, and things get worse.


----------



## Tokiwong

Victim said:
			
		

> I believe that Ryan at least has strongly discouraged telepathic contact without permission.
> 
> Getting caught missing huge chunks of toughness is also pretty lethal.  If your FF 10 isn't on (ambush!!), then hits that would ordinary stun a character instead go directly to dying.  Add in flatfootedness making Power Attack fairly painless, and things get worse.



 Yeah using Power Attack in a Coup de Grace is sort of well overkill


----------



## Samnell

Shalimar said:
			
		

> No last words, no additional last words at any rate, I'm rather fond of what she said before, even if only Jun Min, Cardinal, and unamed goon 23 are the only ones to have heard it.




She did go out like a hero.

And on the subject of Anika's relationships, Mark's under a lot of stress (expecting Jun Min's fix to his cravings to go away any minute now) and compared to the other cast members she has gone through a lot of significant others: Ryan, Gilden, and now she's working on Sami. Sure it's probably not unusual for someone her age to go through three relationships in the 18 months Mark's known her, but it looks like a lot to him.

Plus, it was funny.


----------



## Shalimar

Any damage while she was dying would autokill her, so anything beyond a finger flick was over kill.


----------



## Hammerhead

Samnell said:
			
		

> She did go out like a hero.
> 
> And on the subject of Anika's relationships, Mark's under a lot of stress (expecting Jun Min's fix to his cravings to go away any minute now) and compared to the other cast members she has gone through a lot of significant others: Ryan, Gilden, and now she's working on Sami. Sure it's probably not unusual for someone her age to go through three relationships in the 18 months Mark's known her, but it looks like a lot to him.
> 
> Plus, it was funny.




It's actually less than a year in this dimension's time, and even less in relative time. 

And it was hilarious. If only Mark voiced that opinion.


----------



## Victim

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Yeah using Power Attack in a Coup de Grace is sort of well overkill




Well, I was thinking more of assassinations, ala Mistress and Yoshi, than finishing off helpless people.


----------



## Samnell

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> It's actually less than a year in this dimension's time, and even less in relative time.




Anika sure does get around. 



> And it was hilarious. If only Mark voiced that opinion.




But Mark wants to be friends with everyone on the team...to a fairly pathetic extent. He just doesn't talk about his feelings. He would love to have the kind of close relationship he has with Star with everybody.


----------



## Tokiwong

Victim said:
			
		

> Well, I was thinking more of assassinations, ala Mistress and Yoshi, than finishing off helpless people.



 yeah that is brutal


----------



## Samnell

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Any damage while she was dying would autokill her, so anything beyond a finger flick was over kill.




I just can't see Toki having the Cardinal finish Kelly off to dropping a toenail clipping on her, though. It's not the Cardinal's style.


----------



## Tokiwong

Samnell said:
			
		

> I just can't see Toki having the Cardinal finish Kelly off to dropping a toenail clipping on her, though. It's not the Cardinal's style.



 If anything the Cardinal prefers doing things as thoroughly as possible.

Plus she is a little irritated that things are not going according to her designs.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "So at last the truth comes out...I suppouse that now is a bad time to tell you that the eternals are watching me and Legacy?  They did just hear that."  Kelly says, sagging, she had been holding out hope that she could somehow convince Cardinal to join forces with the UNJE to beat back Overseer, but that would never happen, not now that she knew that Cardinal was exactly the same as Overseer, seeking to enslave or kill every living thing.  It wouldn't work.
> 
> "I had wanted the UNJE to join forces with you, was trying to convince them to, but its no good, your the exact same thing as Overseer, probably worse since you want to kill all the eternals and who knows the damage that'll do to the Multiverse, he'd at least be restrained in what he did."




This is probably the best description of Cardinal to date btw.


----------



## Agamon

Mimic said:
			
		

> I have to get into some of your games.




I did invite you to latest one, no?


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:
			
		

> Anika sure does get around.




I never meant to turn Anika into a slut, but, yeah, 4 boyfriends by age 17 is a lot, I guess.  I wrote up Sami as the potential boyfriend, I wasn't expecting the Ryan and Gilden stuff.



			
				Samnell said:
			
		

> But Mark wants to be friends with everyone on the team...to a fairly pathetic extent. He just doesn't talk about his feelings. He would love to have the kind of close relationship he has with Star with everybody.




I'd have been surprised if Mark spoke that.  And yeah, I'm sure that confrontation would have been amusing to read, but not so much for the participants.  Anika's obviously in a bad bood, too.


----------



## Shalimar

I'm gonna miss Kelly, I really liked her a lot.  

Toki, how do you want me to create a new character?  You mentioned before just using the same point total as Kelly.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I'm gonna miss Kelly, I really liked her a lot.
> 
> Toki, how do you want me to create a new character?  You mentioned before just using the same point total as Kelly.



 umm yeah that would work, and a concept, obviously at this point being a student probably would not work too well... because things are going to get messy


----------



## Shalimar

Its kind of weird that Ryan doesn't care at all that Cardinal killed Kelly in front of him knowing that in the past Kelly has stuck up for Cardinal's point of view and wanting to work together, I'd at least find it curious.  Also find it a little off that Bishop isn't trying to kill her now that he knows her powers are faded/weakened.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Its kind of weird that Ryan doesn't care at all that Cardinal killed Kelly in front of him knowing that in the past Kelly has stuck up for Cardinal's point of view and wanting to work together, I'd at least find it curious.  Also find it a little off that Bishop isn't trying to kill her now that he knows her powers are faded/weakened.



 she was diminished when she killed Kelly

*Ninja Edit:* Oh Bishop wants revenge, he also wants to see what the hell Ryan is planning... but he wants blood


----------



## Shalimar

Out of curiosity, If she had just used a straight attack instead of an area one could it have killed Cardinal?


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity, If she had just used a straight attack instead of an area one could it have killed Cardinal?



 Possibly


----------



## Hammerhead

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity, If she had just used a straight attack instead of an area one could it have killed Cardinal?




If she's got Ultimate Reflexes, she's going to have Ultimate Toughness (and you'd need to have to roll to hit). 

Ryan also knows that Kelly was amazingly ignorant and naive, and at one point thought Cardinal was a being of pure cosmic energy. He figures Cardinal wanted something, Kelly mouthed off, probably started something she shouldn't have, and got killed for it. Besides, there's probably a blast shadow of Metatron in the wall. 

Bishop's holding back because even in her diminished state, Cardinal could take him. It's always smarter to get a bunch of your friends and ambush your enemy while they're weak and vulnerable, instead of a one-on-one fight to the death.

"Revenge is a dish best served cold."


----------



## Victim

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> umm yeah that would work, and a concept, obviously at this point being a student probably would not work too well... because things are going to get messy




Unless the character was already a student at the institute.  I don't think the total population of elites at the school was ever fully detailed, and even some of the ones that came up could have changed in the interim.


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Possibly




C'mon, now, that's what the GM Fiat rule is for.  No way Cardinal is dying at this point, am I wrong?


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> C'mon, now, that's what the GM Fiat rule is for.  No way Cardinal is dying at this point, am I wrong?



 Well of course LOL


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> I never meant to turn Anika into a slut, but, yeah, 4 boyfriends by age 17 is a lot, I guess.  I wrote up Sami as the potential boyfriend, I wasn't expecting the Ryan and Gilden stuff.




I don't think she's really a slut. Ryan+Anika clearly wasn't going to work out and Gilden was a pretty sudden impulse during an insecure time in Anika's life. It makes sense that she would have gone through them so quickly. But Mark's stressed and tired. It doesn't bring out his most charitable or understanding self.



> I'd have been surprised if Mark spoke that.  And yeah, I'm sure that confrontation would have been amusing to read, but not so much for the participants.  Anika's obviously in a bad bood, too.




I know I shouldn't pick on typoes, as I make them too, but that's a damn funny one. 

Honestly, Mark sees Anika as a fairly close friend. Not as close as Star, sure, but they both have drugs in their past and the Legacy leader issues. Maybe they're not knocking back drinks at the pub together, but that's a bit more than he has in common with the rest of the team.

Really, we could use some downtime to socialize a bit. You know, after the universe, the world, and our lives are saved.


----------



## Tokiwong

Victim said:
			
		

> Unless the character was already a student at the institute.  I don't think the total population of elites at the school was ever fully detailed, and even some of the ones that came up could have changed in the interim.



 This is true, the elite population was intentionally left vague


----------



## Tokiwong

I agree the teens do need some downtime


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:
			
		

> I know I shouldn't pick on typoes, as I make them too, but that's a damn funny one.




Aw, c'bon, I god a cold, gibbie a breag. 



			
				Samnell said:
			
		

> Honestly, Mark sees Anika as a fairly close friend. Not as close as Star, sure, but they both have drugs in their past and the Legacy leader issues. Maybe they're not knocking back drinks at the pub together, but that's a bit more than he has in common with the rest of the team.
> 
> Really, we could use some downtime to socialize a bit. You know, after the universe, the world, and our lives are saved.




I agree with this, they are pretty close friends, I think.  In fact, I could see them knocking back drinks in a pub...well, if they both didn't have problems with substance abuse, anyway.


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> This is true, the elite population was intentionally left vague




I always figured the school had in the area of 100 students, which seemed to fit with the original 5-class lineup we had, but it could have expanded in the interim. There was also a school in Barcelona where Tommy and Anika attended previously, which could have had the same or more as it seemed to be an older institution. 

Of course that's lots of room for potential new PCs.


----------



## Hammerhead

Barcelona is LAAAAAME.


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> Aw, c'bon, I god a cold, gibbie a breag.




Would you thag me bery buch if I do? 



> I agree with this, they are pretty close friends, I think.  In fact, I could see them knocking back drinks in a pub...well, if they both didn't have problems with substance abuse, anyway.




We should have them do something, next downtime. Mark's interests are deliberately narrow, since he doesn't trust himself very far when it comes to picking activities for fun, but he's generally open to suggestions by others. 

Also, Anika's shoes must be about ready to come from Reebok by now.


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:
			
		

> Would you thag me bery buch if I do?
> 
> 
> 
> We should have them do something, next downtime. Mark's interests are deliberately narrow, since he doesn't trust himself very far when it comes to picking activities for fun, but he's generally open to suggestions by others.
> 
> Also, Anika's shoes must be about ready to come from Reebok by now.




Alright, shoes!

So Anika's one of the few girls that hasn't thrown herself at Mark, and yet can manage to get a date, how ironic.  Better make it a double date with Star and Sami, or the rumors will start about Anika's new boyfriend.


----------



## Shalimar

I wasn't planning on having the new character be a current student.  I was planning on having her be a military brat who joins up thinking that Legacy is a completely shambolic as a team, and that its a wonder they aren't all dead.  She believes in the UNJE and wants to eventually work her way up to the main team and as a personal goal, lead it.

Insight 
Clover Hughes 

Personality:  Clover is a confident teen who is hard to rattle, even under pressure.  Extremely self-reliant, her parents raised her to be a problem solver and also to be a team player.  Clover is generally polite if a little cold, though she absolutely despises disorder.  Her motto is if something needs to be done, do it right.  Clover is warmer to those she thinks are worth her time, though its hard to make it into that class of people.

History: 
Clover is a military brat, but not just a military brat, an ambasadorial military brat. Her mother is a dignitary in the UN embassy in Belgium although she has recently come off a rotation in Egypt. Her father is currently in charge of the UN military presence in Belgium, but for the most part he chooses to be part of whichever embassy that his wife is part of. 

Clover spent her childhood moving from one UN base to another with occasional stays at embassies throughout the world. She has pretty much always wanted to join the UN Forces, and she plans to do so officially when she reaches 18.  When it was discovered that the girl had powers her parents decided she should go to Mudaba Adin, this occured before the school's destruction.  The girl even wants to lead the team, though that will certainly clash with the already established pecking order and melodrama that is the high school super team. She believes that organization and training are neccessary to bring the team over its current troubles, and is more then willing to follow commands, having been taking them all her life.

(Bare in mind this was written before the attack on the school so I am updating)

Powers:  Clover's powers are based in her eyes, though she would say that even without her powers she is more then capable of dealing with anything.  Clover's eyes allow her to scrutinize people to an incredible degree, letting her read their movements to the tiniest detail, making them ineffective against her.  She can also read a person's surface thoughts through observation and by using those thoughts can generally be even more convincing when she has to be.  Against elites her eyes offer an even greater  ability, the ability to study the changes made by their nanites and duplicate them in hers for a short time to a limited degree.  Beyond her powers Clover is a very fit young woman with a great deal martial arts and survival training, one of the things she and her dad shared growing up.


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> Alright, shoes!




I'm sure Anika will be thrilled.  Mark's pining for his next shipment of swimsuits, but Mark's a little strange. He has a few favorites, but he loves trying out new ones too.



> So Anika's one of the few girls that hasn't thrown herself at Mark, and yet can manage to get a date, how ironic.  Better make it a double date with Star and Sami, or the rumors will start about Anika's new boyfriend.




Mark's always ok with bringing Star along. By the way, wasn't she with us in Verona?


----------



## Tokiwong

Samnell said:
			
		

> I'm sure Anika will be thrilled.  Mark's pining for his next shipment of swimsuits, but Mark's a little strange. He has a few favorites, but he loves trying out new ones too.
> 
> 
> 
> Mark's always ok with bringing Star along. By the way, wasn't she with us in Verona?



 Oh yeah, I guess she is, maybe she is cooking


----------



## Tokiwong

Clover could be at the school right now... possibly maybe.


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Clover could be at the school right now... possibly maybe.




Toki's angling to double up on you now, Shal.


----------



## Shalimar

2 characters in 24 hours  that'd be a record.  I have an image in my head of an endless stream of Elites showing up and being blasted almost immediately, red shirt number 5 syndrome.

If Clover is there then she wouldn't have been there for more then a few hours else she would have definitely made her presence known.  She'd be just settling in.

Let me put up her stats so you can look them over Toki


----------



## Shalimar

EDITED OUT


----------



## Tokiwong

I am gonna have to call in the Victim to help me out on this one, especially the last note, his M&M Fu is far stronger then mine


----------



## Shalimar

Sounds good, I'd rather do it this way then with the No Save Modifier since I think No Save is kinda broken in certan situations, I'd rather not have to explore it.


----------



## Victim

I don't think Master Plan can be freely switched to a Tactics check.  Intelligence costs 2 points per +1; Tactics costs 1 point per +4.  The ability to hit the DCs for the feat becomes fairly trivial if it's a skill check instead of an attribute check.

Quickness takes a -2 for only 1 task, not -3.  

Insight has 2 ranks of Defensive Roll, so Toughness should be +10 flatfooted, not +12.  Not to mention that I'm somehow missing a few points of toughness: +4 armor +2 Con +2 defensive roll = +8.  I didn't check all the math, but this stuck out.

Since the Drain is a perception power, it's maximum DC =10 +PL.  It'd already be at that DC without the switch to a skill check based DC.  And allowing skill checks for DCs to break normal PL caps on saves means that a PL 10 character could be throwing around DC 40 attacks (+15 skill ranks, +15 stat mod).  Also, the normal state of the DC is already mostly equivalent to Clover's Bluff - without the enhanced CHA in the array, her bluff falls to +11.  The feats based on weird skill uses generally offer the choice of Sense Motive OR Will (or something else) anyway, so having the power use Will isn't too out of line.

Not to mention that given the importance of Sense Motive in defeating Feints and other skill based attack modes, it's already basically a 5th save.  Further mechanics to increase the skill's importance seem somewhat out of line.

Equipment can be nuked by the GM for free, so I'm not sure I'd want to use it for a decent chunk of my combat traits, but that's your call.

While attack and defense fall under skills in terms of trait types, attack bonus can also come from feats (attack focus) and powers (power feat: Accurate).  I don't know how the Drain and extra sources of attack interact.  It seems weird to leave an attack modified by feats or power feats unaffected, especially since buying attack in that manner comes with a considerable cost savings.  Maybe the attack bonus is drained to negatives and then the feats and powers come in on top.  That method should cripple attack bonus equally regardless of how it's bought.

IIRC, UP isn't in general use for this game (people are actually using Aura, after all), which may result in the some of the discrepancies above (and more besides).  For instance, I think toughness could be bought as a normal save under UP rules - there's no cost difference anyway.  Perhaps the biggest difference is that normally Drain isn't staged.


----------



## Hammerhead

Also, Damage Save is +12. Armor Class is 22. Not possible at PL 10.


----------



## Victim

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Also, Damage Save is +12. Armor Class is 22. Not possible at PL 10.




Perhaps that explains why Toughness only adds up to +8.


----------



## Shalimar

The intent was Defense +12/ Toughness +8 (Same for the Attack/Damage) and I did list her trade-off at the top of her sheet

I'm using equipment to show that the stuff is mundane, I'm aware of the risks on that.

I paid the right amount for the Quickness, just a typo.  Quickness is 1pp/rank, -1 makes it 2 ranks/pp, -2 is 3 ranks/pp.  (-1 = limited to Mental skills/Physical skills, -2 = 1 skill)

As far as the tactics thing, that comes from the Mastermind's Manual:



> MASTERFUL TACTICS
> The Knowledge (tactics) skill is largely a background skill in M&M:
> concerned primarily with theory, but providing no direct in-game
> benefits.
> 
> A Knowledge (tactics) skill check can substitute for the Intelligence check normally associated with the Master Plan feat to represent the character’s greater tactical planning (see the feat description in Chapter 3 of M&M).




Fixing Typos


----------



## Victim

Shalimar said:
			
		

> As far as the tactics thing, that comes from the Mastermind's Manual:




Like many other Mastermind's Manual mechanics (Wide, no save), this strikes me as rather dubious.


----------



## Tokiwong

I don't have Mastermind's Manual


----------



## Hammerhead

Me neither, but when Victim explained Wide to me, I was like "WTF?" Wide essentially gives you bonus points for all your DAP. 

Get some cool cheap ability with lots of AP, slap Wide on it, gain a ton of "free" points.


----------



## Shalimar

Yea, Wide and No Save are rather overpowered, most of the rest of the stuff isn't too bad though.

Toki, the only thing from the Mastermind's Manual I was interested in was the use of the tactics skill which otherwise has no mechanical use.  The sentence in the Mastermind's Manual simply refers you to the feat in the Core Book.

As a compromise would you allow me to spend a PP on the Master Plan Feat (as normal) and then a second PP to let me substitute the Tactic skill for the intelligence check?


EDITING Note: Dropped the quickness (Tactics), I'll figure out something and update the sheet for those 2pp


----------



## Shalimar

I fixed the other issues with Clover, the only thing left to talk about is the Drain.

The Sense Dependent flaw was an error, I thought it did something else so I dropped it for Side Effect: Stun

So what it currently would do is this:

Clover Attacks -> [Bluff vs Sense Motive], If Clover wins the opponent is affected by the drain, If Clover loses she must make a will save or be dazed/stunned until she makes a Will Save.

I think that that is fairly balanced, though its much riskier for Clover since failing has a much higher penalty which would balance out any marginal advantage of skill vs skill over saving throw.


----------



## Tokiwong

Yeah I am blowing stuff up


----------



## Hammerhead

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Sami grimaces, “You’re crazy!”
> 
> Cardinal glances at Sami again, “Crazy? *I AM CARDINAL!*”




Hehe, I crack myself up. (Think 300)

The problem I can see is that it's Clover's Sense Motive versus an enemy's Bluff. Anyone who didn't put any points in Bluff is toast vs. the attack. Speaking as one of those guys, I don't want some bad guy to pull a similar stunt on me. 

Imagine some kind of Snare attack that goes up against an Escape Artist check. "Well, you didn't put any ranks in Escape Artist? Sorry, but you just failed by like 18 points. You're helpless."

Everyone can expect some kind of attack versus all four saving throws, but pumping skills just to avoid crazy attacks is excessive. Also, a skill vs. skill allows HP-usage, whereas the traditional saving throw does not. (Why some powers, like Possession, rely on opposed checks boggles the mind).


----------



## Tokiwong

It's not madness when you know you're right.


----------



## Tokiwong

I got the 300 reference LOL


----------



## Shalimar

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Also, a skill vs. skill allows HP-usage, whereas the traditional saving throw does not. (Why some powers, like Possession, rely on opposed checks boggles the mind).




Uh saves do allow for HP usage (Points at Ultimate Reflex Save vs DC 38 for the win)


----------



## Hammerhead

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Uh saves do allow for HP usage (Points at Ultimate Reflex Save vs DC 38 for the win)




Not offensively.


----------



## Shalimar

I'd point out that Boost 16 affecting all attributes but Intelligence and Charisma with slow fade 2 is more iffy balance-wise than her drain especially with the boost in an array for a cost of 1pp.  Ryan's stats are effectively all 30 and his saves are all +15.  Ryan has a minimum of a +10 minimum in any skill that would come up, he has nothing to fear.  Clover also has a very real threat of losing all of her actions for multiple rounds.

Ryan could honestly slaughter the entire rest of the group without much effort, he doesn't really have any weaknesses at all.  As a side note when I went back over things to update Clover I was looking through the errata to get up to date on drain (now drain isn't a yes no you lose the amount of PP that you fail the check by) I came across the Eratta on Aura.  They changed the cost to a +1 modifier but the power must already be touch range and sustained making a strike aura a +3 modifier.


----------



## Shalimar

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Not offensively.




It should always have been an option.  A saving throw DC is equal to an opposed throw where the attacker takes 10.  Having people shrug off a PL level power until they roll a crappy save isn't very heroic, especially when fiat to reroll garauntees they save.  Sometimes you just have to succeed.


----------



## Hammerhead

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I'd point out that Boost 16 affecting all attributes but Intelligence and Charisma with slow fade 2 is more iffy balance-wise than her drain especially with the boost in an array for a cost of 1pp.  Ryan's stats are effectively all 30 and his saves are all +15.  Ryan has a minimum of a +10 minimum in any skill that would come up, he has nothing to fear.  Clover also has a very real threat of losing all of her actions for multiple rounds.




It's technically all attributes, but I thought genius Ryan was silly (or worse...charismatic Ryan ). Considering it costs an action, that I could be using to Corrode somebody or do something else cool, it's pretty balanced and rules legal. I really only use Boost if I know a fight is coming ahead of time...it gets less showtime than some other APs I have.  (And we all know that APs are really, really inexpensive...they generally give you far more use than you might generally get out of a few more skills or feats. No need to single out Boost )

 Creating a skill vs. skill roll-off, especially when it includes a skill not commonly used for a "defensive" purpose (like Notice or Sense Motive), is very unusual and creates a bad precedent (imagine some kind of poison based on medicine!). I can't see the Att/Def Drain ruining the game or totally owning opponents or anything like that....it probably would be balanced (especially with that nasty side effect flaw...ouch!). It's just...weird, like a dice pool mechanic in D&D.

Nor do I think that relying on powers with saves as unheroic (the one lame one in 1e was Mimic...it pretty much restricted it to using it on your own team). A PL 10 Mind Control, Confuse, Paralyze, etc. even on someone with a good Will save (+10 or so), has a 45% chance of taking an enemy out of a fight. I don't think a roll of 9 or lower to be particularly crappy, since Toughness saves tend to be higher than other saves, so our enemies need to roll about a 9 or lower before they take any kind of significant harm (e.g. stunned). I know I plan on taking the Snare AP one of these days, to get a nice save or lose (and an attack that hits Reflex).


----------



## Shalimar

> It's technically all attributes, but I thought genius Ryan was silly (or worse...charismatic Ryan ). Considering it costs an action, that I could be using to Corrode somebody or do something else cool, it's pretty balanced and rules legal.




Actually Kenson said that Boost is the most broken/easily unbalanced power in MnM and that it should be strictly limited because it provides huge cost savings when used to increase multiple traits especially in conjunction with slow fade.  That statement wasn't even considering the use of it as an AP for 1 pp.

The thing about boost is that it can create a character who hits the PL caps in pretty much every single way creating a character with no weaknesses.  It also allows a character to be expert in most any skill without needing to permanently invest the skill points like non-boosters do.  Kelly made extensive use of APs, but they all served the same role, the offensive role.  She had pretty glaring weak points as a counter balance to her strengths, a Will Save of +0, she could be caught without her defenses up and she'd be totaled (as exhibited by just about everyone )

I mean you can just look at the sidebars and errata on powers to see which are considered to be unbalanced at a certain cost.  Corrosion was raised to 3pp/rank.  Drain became a staged effect where each pt you failed the save by is another PP drained up to drains full rank.  Aura became a +3 extra by requiring buying powers up to sustained, and Kenson flat out said:



			
				Steve Kenson said:
			
		

> Boost poses two primary concerns in play. The first is the campaign’s
> power level limits. Generally, the GM shouldn’t allow Boost to improve
> the heroes’ traits beyond these limits. The second is using Boost to
> improve all or a significant portion of a subject’s traits at once for a
> bargain price. Gamemasters should be cautious about allowing this
> type of Boost. Heroes who rely on some outside source of power,
> occasionally losing their powers rather than having them fade over
> time, should consider the Power Loss drawback instead.






			
				Steve Kenson said:
			
		

> The most problematic individual effect in M&M is likely Boost, as
> the section on Buffing Effects earlier in this book shows. Boost is
> troublesome largely because it’s difficult to balance...
> 
> ...Boost is at its most troublesome when either at its highest level
> (able to Boost all of a character’s traits at once) or when usable on
> virtually anyone.




This isn't reallly meant as an attack on Ryan so much as to point out that just because something is in the rules doesn't mean it can't be very broken, nor does it mean that something not in the rules is automatically broken.


----------



## Hammerhead

Kenson just hates Boost because he was picked on in high school by a bunch of supervillains with Boost. 

I agree that an all traits Boost, or some kind of crazy area Boost, would be damn powerful, which is why the sidebar warns against that kind of stuff. Interestingly, there's no such warning on Duplicate, which would be the "most likely to be broken" power of my choice. One character that I have always wanted to play would be a duplicator though (but a traditional comic book without attack powers). 

I'm unfamiliar was the errata of which you speak...the most current stuff (Feb 13, 2007) mentions nothing about the cost of Corrosion, Drain, or Aura. This might be Ultimate Power stuff that I'm unfamiliar with, but I don't really believe in paying for errata. 

Having an attack that keys off on an opposed skill roll is unprecedented, since even things like Feint offer a choice of Will or Sense Motive. This is just my opinion as someone interested in the mechanics of the rules and how things fit together. Ultimately, however, my opinion isn't really important (and we aren't going to change the other's mind), since it's Toki's call about the power. I just hope that the Medicine poison guy or Escape Artist snare guy don't get me.


----------



## Shalimar

I actually like poisoner based on the mediciene skill, it makes sense conceptually, and its not like its as unbalancing as boost or Summon/Dupplication with Horde.

Same with Sense Motive vs Bluff, it makes sense conceptually and its not overpowered, weird or not, and other opposed checks serve as a good precedent.

Look at what the power would be if it was as normal:
An equal PL character has only a 20% chance of failing saving throw, meaning that 80% of the time Clover's power fails and she has to make a save or Lose all her actions (and possibly defense bonus) untill she eventually makes the save.  Even without the stunning a character's main power that fails 80% of the time against equal PL foes and would do worse against higher PL ones seems more like the Legion of Substitute Heros (that was actually a funny cartoon by the way)

HH, look again at the errata for Aura
It says add the word sustained between 'range' and 'power'.  It changes the meaning of the sentence to what Kenson has said was always intended, and has clarified in further products:  "A touch range sustained power with this extra automatically affects anyone touching you..."

meaning that before you can add the +1 aura extra the power must be touch ranged and sustained.  Strike is already touch ranged, but its an instant so to apply aura you first have to buy Duration up to sustained. So aura really is a +3 extra, people have just played with it as a +1 since the word sustained was left out making the meaning unclear.  I made the same mistake with Kelly since I just saw the +1 on the heading like 1E and assumed it was the same until someone pointed it out to me.  It does come out more balanced that way, I mean Aura pretty much garauntees its user 2 free auto hits at full PL damage per turn against another melee character, a little too good considering thats the same cost per rank as the strike power itself (or the quickness power).

As to the errata on Drain and Corrosion, I think they said that it will be in the 3rd printing of the core rules currently being shipped, but maybe not.  I actually think that errata over nerfs drain since odds are an opponent will only ever barely fail the save and that in frequently so they'll never see the full effect of the drain power execpt against maybe mooks.  The corrosion change was just the addition of a +1 extra to allow you to affect both objects with the power (in addition to living things), the same extra was tacked onto Disintegrate, but that change was really unneccessary with the change to regular drain.  

Either way aura was the biggie since it can totally shut down non-tank melee fighters.


----------



## Victim

IIRC, the most current errata on Aura changes it so that the power has to be bought to sustained, which increases the cost for Strike Auras by +2.  IMO, this change is pretty stupid.  I think a Strike Aura is far more balanced than Emotional Control Aura (which costs less than Strike or Quickness), since attacking odd saves is usually the way to go.  But which one gets the cost increase?  Another potential problem with Aura is that it's PL based, but still uses attack rolls to deliver its effect.

Corrosion/Disintegrate gets a cost increase for its ability to drain the toughness of objects and other things immune to Fort.  For pure combat against living things, the cost doesn't need to change; affects objects could be flawed out without impacting killiness.  Besides, Ryan actually has left over points in the corrosion slot of his array.



> An equal PL character has only a 20% chance of failing saving throw, meaning that 80% of the time Clover's power fails and she has to make a save or Lose all her actions (and possibly defense bonus) untill she eventually makes the save. Even without the stunning a character's main power that fails 80% of the time against equal PL foes and would do worse against higher PL ones seems more like the Legion of Substitute Heros (that was actually a funny cartoon by the way)




I think the assumption of max saves is inaccurate.  Generally speaking, a save at PL is pretty good.  Ryan is at +15 boosted, Clover is a +11, Mark is at +10, and Anika is at +9.  And some characters have +3 or +4.  Even characters with good Will are generally looking at ~ 45% to fail - unless they HP.  

And you didn't have to take one of the crappy flaws.  

Staged Drain hasn't shown up in the errata, and other UP "fixes" haven't shown up either (even the Aura change is different between the errata and UP), so it's probably not doing to change.  And I agree that that change is overly harsh.  Making Drain remove points instead of ranks is a good enough fix for most things, I think.



> It should always have been an option. A saving throw DC is equal to an opposed throw where the attacker takes 10. Having people shrug off a PL level power until they roll a crappy save isn't very heroic, especially when fiat to reroll garauntees they save. Sometimes you just have to succeed.




I don't really agree that heroic equals picking when you want to win.  You can already gain an advantage via gaining +2 ranks from extra effort - sure, it's not as good as the same HP spent defensively.  But MM already tends toward 1 shot, so I think stronger defensive hero points are an important system balance.  Similarly, the whole point of having core saving throws is to limit the types of defenses to a reasonable number.

BTW, care to explain how the full version of XTREME EFFORT!!!! differs the from the supervision version:



> Extra effort and hero points allow characters to accomplish a lot. However, there are those times when even extra effort isn’t enough and extraordinary effort is called for. In these cases, you may wish to use the following option.
> 
> Once per adventure (more or less at the GM’s discretion) a player can decide to use extraordinary effort. The player may spend any or all of the character’s remaining hero points as well as up to three fatigue results (which renders a normal character unconscious). These can apply to any of their normal uses, and the benefits stack. So a hero who uses extraordinary effort, expending three hero points and suffering two fatigue results, can apply five levels of extra effort to a task. The player cannot spend hero points (if there are any remaining) to offset the fatigue from extraordinary effort.






> Ryan could honestly slaughter the entire rest of the group without much effort




Well maybe.  In terms of a straight up fight, however, I think he'd have to mostly have to win via mobility kill.  If he takes out Anika and Gilden, he'll have unmatched aerial speed (at least amongst the PCs; Kal and Aya are equal or better flyers) and would be able to rain down area blasts from far beyond the effective range of other characters.  Otherwise, the weight of actions would bear him down - everybody rolls poorly eventually.  And if the other characters are opening the fight, he loses most of his saves.  Cassie winning init and using her freaking Stunning Attack feat (hint, hint) would be nasty.  I think Anika and Gilden might have better chances since Possession and Mind Control can really even the odds, and their invisibility improves their attacks and defenses.  Going at maximum brutality (not usually the case, fortunately), both of them are pretty nasty.

But really, in my game I wouldn't allow Ryan or Kelly without alterations.  Toki is far more permissive than me.  It's kind of like the pot calling the kettle black - you both tend to abuse the rules, so stop argueing about who does it better (or worse, depending on how you look at things).


----------



## Shalimar

Last Ditch Effort which is what Kelly used is the same thing as Extraordinary Effort in supervision, it just puts the damage conditions on the table Staggered, Disabled, Dying, Dead.

I wouldn't actually consider Cassie stunning Ryan a likely event, she gets 1 shot before he flys away (or brings up his +11 aura) and with 5 hps, odds are against him staying that way.

I'll agree that Kelly used a lot of APs, and that she probably was overpowered albeit wth a lot of weaknesses to be exploited.  What would you do as a GM to Kelly and Ryan before you would allow them in a game?


----------



## Shalimar

UPDATE on Clover:

I dropped Master Plan and lowered her tactics skill by 10 ranks since the skill has no rules use beyond flavor.  I dropped the quickness on tactics.  I got rid of the skill vs skill issue on the drain and made it just a regular will save(even if it doesn't make sense), and dropped the stun side-effect because although it makes sense conceptually, at DC 20 saves for the opponent its suicide mechanically.

As it stands now, this is the Power:



> Drain (All Skills) +10 [ Perception Range(+2), Will Save (0); Combat Skills only (-1), Full Action (-1); Slow Fade (1) 1pp/min, subtle; Linked Power: Luck Control(3pp); 25pp +2 AP]
> Luck Control [Only on Saves vs Clover's Drain(-2), Enhanced Luck 4(only Luck Control (-1)]




Description: By spending a full round action Clover forces a DC 20 will save.  The first 4 times per story that she does, the opponent must roll the save twice and take the worst roll.  Thats about as close as I can get to what I want.


----------



## Tokiwong

I just like to keep things simple.


----------



## Shalimar

Its about as simplified and by the book as it can get now.  So she should be good to go.


----------



## Shalimar

This is the fully updated and hopefully final version of Clover for Approval



> Code Name: Insight
> Name: Clover Hughes
> Sex: Female
> Age: 17
> DOB: July 20th, 1997
> POB: London, England
> Height: 5’ 7"
> Weight: 145 lbs
> 
> PL 10 155pp/155pp
> 
> Trade Off Stats:
> Defense Max: 12 (+2) Toughness Max: 8(-2)
> Attack Max: 12(+2) Damage Max: 8(-2)
> 
> HP: 4
> 
> ABILITIES: (22)
> STR 14 +2
> DEX 18 +4
> CON 14 +2
> INT 14 +2
> WIS 10
> CHA 12[24] +1[+7]
> 
> SAVES (25)
> DMG +8 (7 Flat)
> FORT +10
> REF +11
> WILL +10
> 
> INIT +8
> MOVEMENT
> SPEED 100/200/400
> 
> COMBAT: 28
> BASE DEF 7; DEF 22, (Uncanny Dodge)
> BASE ATT 7; MELEE +8(Unarmed +12), RANGED +7
> Unarmed +12 to hit (+8 damage, crit on 18-20)
> 
> SKILLS: 17
> Bluff [17/10] * Attractive = +21
> Climb [4/2]
> Diplomacy [12/5] * Attractive = +17
> Knowledge(civics) [5/3]
> Knowledge(current events) [4/2]
> Knowledge(Tactics) [5/3]
> Notice [15/15]
> Sense Motive [15/15]
> Stealth [12/8]
> Survival [2/2]
> 
> FEATS: 31
> All Out Attack, Assesment, Attack Focus (Melee) 1, Attack Specialiation (unarmed) 2, Attractive 1, Contacts, Defensive Attack, Defensive Roll 2, Dodge Focus 5, Equipment 3(15 EP), Evasion 2, Improved Init (1), Luck (3), Power Attack, Rapid Feint, Set Up, Skill Mastery 1 [Bluff, Notice, Sense Motive, Stealth], Teamwork 2, Uncanny Dodge(Visual)
> 
> EQUIPMENT: 3 EP Unused
> Combat Gloves (Strike) +4 (Mighty, Subtle)
> Reinforced Clothing (Protection) +5 (Subtle)
> 
> POWERS:
> Drain (All Skills) +10 [ Perception Range(+2), Will Save (0); Combat Skills only (-1), Full Action (-1); Slow Fade (1) 1pp/min, subtle; Linked Power: Luck Control(3pp); 25pp +2 AP]
> Luck Control [Only on Saves vs Clover's Drain(-2), Enhanced Luck 4(only Luck Control (-1)]
> -AP: Mimic (All Elite Powers, 3pp/rank) +5 [Perception; 5pp/rank] [copy 25 pp of powers]
> -AP: Mind Reading +10 (Move Action; Surface Thoughts only; subtle 2) & Enhanced Charisma + 12
> 
> Speed +1 (1pp) [Training]
> Strike +2 (Mighty, Improved Critical 2; 5pp) [Training]


----------



## Samnell

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I dropped Master Plan and lowered her tactics skill by 10 ranks since the skill has no rules use beyond flavor.  I dropped the quickness on tactics.  I got rid of the skill vs skill issue on the drain and made it just a regular will save(even if it doesn't make sense), and dropped the stun side-effect because although it makes sense conceptually, at DC 20 saves for the opponent its suicide mechanically.




If it helps you rationalize the save, no sense not tarting up the power with some flavor text. It could operate, since it's simulating a learned skill if I remember right from when I first saw Clover, such that people with high will saves could be more unpredictable to Clover's rational, experience-driven senses. They're more likely to try things that work on pure will and stubbornness, and more likely to have those things actually work.

It makes sense to me, and I'm only a raving loony about ninety-five percent of the time.


----------



## Hammerhead

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I wouldn't actually consider Cassie stunning Ryan a likely event, she gets 1 shot before he flys away (or brings up his +11 aura) and with 5 hps, odds are against him staying that way.
> 
> I'll agree that Kelly used a lot of APs, and that she probably was overpowered albeit wth a lot of weaknesses to be exploited.  What would you do as a GM to Kelly and Ryan before you would allow them in a game?




But Cassie would also recover one injury a round in a fight against Ryan. Yeah, flying in the air and blasting someone to death is the best tactic, but this tactic is usable by any character with Flight and some kind of ranged attack. 

We also haven't seen what Kain will do with the five PP we just earned...one idea to go with the whole Eternal thing would be 1 rank in Emotion Control (Limited-Only Hope). You'd only need one rank, since it's not like you'd be using it on your enemies. 

Well, Victim runs a tight M&M game . He wouldn't let me get Immunity (traffic) for a hypothetical character -it was a superhero Jack Bauer (I wasn't going to be in this game, I just felt like making a character). Now THAT would be a superpower worth having.


----------



## Shalimar

Yea, Cassie recovers 1 injury per round, but Ryan's best move against her is melee combat where he is forcing 3 DC 26 Toughness Saves per round, any of which can Stun/Stagger/Knock her out, against her inflicting just one Tougness Save.  Ryan can just stand there healing himself and anyone but Anika/Gilden would kill themselves attacking him.

Immunity(Traffic) would totally rock.


----------



## Samnell

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Immunity(Traffic) would totally rock.




I want Immunity (frustration).


----------



## Shalimar

Samnell said:
			
		

> If it helps you rationalize the save, no sense not tarting up the power with some flavor text. It could operate, since it's simulating a learned skill if I remember right from when I first saw Clover, such that people with high will saves could be more unpredictable to Clover's rational, experience-driven senses. They're more likely to try things that work on pure will and stubbornness, and more likely to have those things actually work.
> 
> It makes sense to me, and I'm only a raving loony about ninety-five percent of the time.




Clover isn't expecting them to do anything, her power is reading their smallest movements so she catches theslightest tensing of muscles, etc. that is the precursor for their movement.  I guess the will save can represent people trying to forcibly control their involuntary muscle movements.


----------



## Samnell

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Clover isn't expecting them to do anything, her power is reading their smallest movements so she catches theslightest tensing of muscles, etc. that is the precursor for their movement.  I guess the will save can represent people trying to forcibly control their involuntary muscle movements.




Or people with better kinesthetic poker faces.


----------



## Tokiwong

Its a game, too much justification ruins the fuidity of the flow of the story, no matter what it does keeping the saves simple makes my life easier


----------



## Agamon

I want Immunity (WotC Stupidity).  Sorry, didn't mean to drag my frustration here, but I'm still upset today.


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Its a game, too much justification ruins the fuidity of the flow of the story, no matter what it does keeping the saves simple makes my life easier




Exactly.  I consider this game a freeform with a few rules thrown in for fun, anyway.


----------



## Shalimar

Agamon said:
			
		

> Exactly.  I consider this game a freeform with a few rules thrown in for fun, anyway.




Granted, but its also fun to be cool, and nothing is cool like competence.

Toki, is Clover good to go?


----------



## Mimic

Speaking of spending I have been looking at my character to try and figure out what I should do with the points that I have but nothing has really jumped out at me. I was thinking of getting a snare or obscure AP with the selective feat but that kind of smells a lot like cheese.

So I figure I would ask you guys for some suggestions, what would you do with the points I have? How can I make Gilden bigger, better, badder?


----------



## Shalimar

Selective isn't a feat when its on an attack power like snare, its an extra.


----------



## Samnell

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Granted, but its also fun to be cool, and nothing is cool like competence.




Continence. Consistently overlooked.


----------



## Victim

Obscure also requires the Selective Attack extra post errata.  It's still cheesy, but it at least it costs more.  Didn't Black Heaven have selective obscure?

Gilden could get more Knowledge: Arcana.  Might come in handy for knowing about magic stuff and using Ritualist.

Luck is also pretty good.

You could buy more features for the headquarters, give it some powers or something.  Maybe an amped up scrying pool with transdimensional on it.

You could switch your magic to a dynamic array so you can do some things while using ESP or Concealment.

Gilden has what, 148 pp now?  It might be a good idea to save some points for leveling up.


----------



## Hammerhead

My suggestion? Get Polymorph Person To Toad (or Squirrel, or Stone Statue, or Triple Espresso with Cream). Transform +9 (Person Into Toad - 3pp/rank, maybe toss Accurate or some other power feat on there). Awesome AND funny. If I could, though, I'd see about finding a flaw in the Transform to add Continuous, so it's not as easy to disrupt. You still want the high save though.

Also, it's a Fortitude attack, whereas Gilden has a lot of attacks hitting Will (Mind Control, Paralyze).


----------



## Samnell

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> My suggestion? Get Polymorph Person To Toad (or Squirrel, or Stone Statue, or Triple Espresso with Cream). Transform +9 (Person Into Toad - 3pp/rank, maybe toss Accurate or some other power feat on there). Awesome AND funny. If I could, though, I'd see about finding a flaw in the Transform to add Continuous, so it's not as easy to disrupt. You still want the high save though.




"Please don't turn me into anything...unnatural."

"Your pleas are in vain villain! I shall wrestle with the very foundations of the universe and reshape your rude form into that most unnatural of things: Mark's girlfriend, Ryan's favorite person, the Overseer's cluttered bedroom, a square circle, a disarmed monk, a message board without bitter arguments over how the patrons hate the very thing that brought them there, a flat domed surface, less filling and great tasting, and gum chewing and walking ALL AT THE SAME TIME!"

"I can handle all of that if you please just take off that metal corset."

"Have you ever seen the pointy wizard hat trick?"


----------



## Shalimar

Victim said:
			
		

> Obscure also requires the Selective Attack extra post errata.  It's still cheesy, but it at least it costs more.  Didn't Black Heaven have selective obscure?
> 
> Gilden could get more Knowledge: Arcana.  Might come in handy for knowing about magic stuff and using Ritualist.
> 
> Luck is also pretty good.
> 
> You could buy more features for the headquarters, give it some powers or something.  Maybe an amped up scrying pool with transdimensional on it.
> 
> You could switch your magic to a dynamic array so you can do some things while using ESP or Concealment.
> 
> Gilden has what, 148 pp now?  It might be a good idea to save some points for leveling up.




Leveling up is expensive, you have to increase your defense, attack, attack powers, and toughness powers plus your saves.  The vast majority of PPs go into scaling characters as opposed to growing them, its one of the reasons APs are so common, at 15pp/level its hard to do anythingbut APs to come up with new abilities.  For example if I wanted to buy off the full round action on Clover's Drain it'd cost 10PPs

Saving Throws +1(3pp)
Attack +1 (2pp)
Defense +1 (2pp)
Defensive Roll +1(1pp)
Strike +1 (1pp)
Drain +1 (2pp)

It'll cost Clover 12PPs to Level up, so buying off the 10PP of Full round would take 4 PLs and she'd  have to come up with an extra PP somewhere. (Each PL adds an additional rank of Full Round to buy off)

I think the ideal rate of PP/PL is around 20 so that characters are more well rounded instead of scaling narrowly.  Its the difference between buying off a flaw and making an AP where you replace 1 flaw for another.  With discretionary PPs such a scarce resource its easy to understand why people go for the best pp bang for the buck on things like Alternate Powers, Boost, Duplication, Summon, etc.  they are a way to meet the caps without spending tons of power points.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Bad things...


I let a friend talk me into coming to Boston for the Boston Anime Con 2007. I have to say as I sit here waiting on a few sketches to be done on my ConBook (I keep as many as I can in this one book) and I have to confess..

These folks scare me. 

More to come later.


----------



## Samnell

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> These folks scare me.




If they ask to glomp you, say no.


----------



## Victim

On the other hand, if you go attack focus, dodge focus, and increase 2 saves instead of 3, then you save 3 points.  It's still expensive, but the cost is closer to half PL instead of all of it.

Another reason I think APs are so common is that Toki, like myself, is a bit stingy in awarding HP - although I think the online format also plays a part.  More HP -> cheaper extra effort -> fewer need for APs.  For instance, how often does Ryan use his Transmutation?  From what I remember, basically less than once an issue.  So from a pure mechanics PoV, it's better to take a point of Luck than to take the AP.  If he needs the Transmute, then he spends the point of Luck to AP it.  And if he doesn't need Transmute, then he's got the extra bit of luck to avoid losing.  And that's not the only case: how many of Anika's spells does she use frequently?  Kelly?  Gilden?  Most of those APs could be replaced with luck to handle the number of times they're used.  It's often a matter of paying extra for A) the convenience of having something written down ahead of time, which could apply to EE powers easily enough, and B) the ability to use something repeatedly when appropriate.  Just because Ryan usually doesn't use Transmute doesn't mean he won't come up with a plan that uses it dozens of times - at which point the difference is pretty distinct.

In short, I don't really think APs are problematic powerwise.  That character growth is often based on APs - new tricks for old powers - doesn't seem out of line, and their presence is mostly built into the system.  I think the biggest issue is with cycling tricks that allow for basically allow a character to run one power half the time while using other powers.  For the low, low price of 1 extra power point.

Besides, no one uses Summon or Duplication.  Yet.  Nor do they help characters hit the caps.  Instead they provide extra actions, which are even more valuable.


----------



## Shalimar

Yea, but if you cut all those corners yours saves aren't equal to pl,  and ranged attacks fall further behind (currently at 7 of 12).  Dodge focus is viable though with Uncanny Dodge though.


----------



## Victim

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Yea, but if you cut all those corners yours saves aren't equal to pl,  and ranged attacks fall further behind (currently at 7 of 12).  Dodge focus is viable though with Uncanny Dodge though.




So?  If you suck at ranged attacks, then sucking a little bit more is hardly crippling.

And while falling behind on saves (or other PL related traits) isn't desireable, it's a matter opportunity costs.  If you think that those 3 points are better spent on other things, then it's not a problem to fall behind.


----------



## Shalimar

I guess so, I still think it'd be better to be a PL every 20PPs or so.

I am still curious as to how you would have balanced Kelly and Ryan to the other characters though Victim, your pretty rules savy.


----------



## Shalimar

Since we were discussing Ryan and Kelly's being unbalanced I went and looked at his character sheet to get a better understanding of what I was talking about and I ran into a problem.

Ryan as is right now is at 176pp/165pp; over spent by 11pp.  10 of those PPs are in Ryan's powers.  The other pp is from the noticible drawback, I thought Ryan bought it off since he doesn't glow anymore except when he uses his powers?  By default all of his active powers are already noticeable.  If the noticeable drawback is still valid  he is 10pp over his 165pp limit.

His powers are 96 pp not 86pp:
[10pp] Flight +5
[33pp] Force Field +11 (Impervious 11,  Reaction 11)
[12pp] Immunity (Life Support 9, Starvation and Thirst 1, Sleep 1, Own Powers 1)

[34pp] Cosmic Energy Control +11 (Penetrating 9; Improved Range 1, Affect Insubstantial 2)
[1pp] AP: Blast +11 (Area 11; Progression 1) [34/34]
[1pp] AP: Corrosion +11 (Reversible, Incurable, Affect Insubstantial (2), Slow Fade (2), Split Attack, Extended Reach (2), Precise) [32/34pp]
[1pp] AP: Super Strength +16 (Ground Strike, Precise)[34/34]
[1pp] AP: Healing +10(Total 10; Extended Range, Persistant, Regrowth, Reversible)[34/34pp]
[1pp] AP: Transform +11 [Inanimate](Touch -11, Full Range -11; Extended Reach) [34/34pp]
[1pp] AP: Boost +16 (All Attributes) (Self Only (-16); Slow Fade 2(5 min/pp)) [34/34pp]
[1pp] AP: Strike [This AP costs more then 34pp & breaks damage limit]

10+33+12+34+7(APs) = 96pps

As to my note on the last AP (Strike) you have it listed like this:
-Strike +11 + Aura + Selective + Penetrating +4 AND Strike +1 + Mighty + Penetrating +3

This actually breaks the damage cap, your max damage is +11 so the second Strike and the Mighty break the limit, removing them you are down to:
Strike +11 (Aura 11, Penetrating 7; Selective (on Aura))

Due to the errata on the MnM Core Ruless Aura costs 3pp/rank meaning the AP is at 52/34pp
assuming you wanted to maintain the penetrating and aura the power would look like this:
Strike +9 (Aura 6, Penetrating 5; Selective(Aura), Mighty)
With the mighty you'd still be doing +11 damage but the Aura and Penetrating are reduced to keep things within the 34pp total for the AP


----------



## Victim

Reaction FF is an AP of Impervious FF, not an extra.  It can be hard but brittle, or softer but reflexive - in combat, it basically works out to ignoring lower power attacks (often Area powers after the save for half) versus a field that can be maintained while stunned.  Being able to use APs (and EE) is the only thing that makes FF decent anyway.  Impervious, Reaction FF is basically no better than Impervious Protection and costs quite a bit more.  This accounts for the "extra" 10 pp.

Ryan's STR fully boosted is 30, the extra strike in the Aura slot bumps the punching people attack up +11 damage.  Aura damage is separate.  So Ryan is hitting for +11 (3 Pen) directly with a +11 Aura (Pen 4 or something).

You're right in that the Aura hasn't been changed to reflect recent changes in absense of any comments that characters should be updated.  Considering some of the other dubious official changes and clarifications - notably grappling - I'm not sure that working through official rules alterations without GM's take is the best plan.  Like a mentioned above, the errata for Aura rewards weird powers such as Emotion Control Aura as opposed to the more conventional flaming type ones, which seems problematic mechanically and thematically.  Besides, Ryan seems to prefer Corrosion anyway, when killing might be acceptable (non lethal disintegration just doesn't seem right).  Assuming rational play, that suggests that the value of Aura has been somewhat overstated - mostly because smart foes don't have to attack the guy with Aura in melee.  Simply attacking one of the other people on the team totally negates the defensive effect of Aura for no extra cost.

I think the drawback makes stealth (visual) impossible while the powers are in use, no doubt amongst other things.  Flight is noticeable, but not necessarily glaringly obvious either.  Also, while the use of Boost is noticeable, the obviousness of the enhanced stats for the duration isn't necessarily clear.  But really, he had a 2 point drawback (glows all the time).  One point has spent to buy it off.  So now he has a 1 point drawback (glows some of time) - the obvious next step down.


----------



## Victim

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I guess so, I still think it'd be better to be a PL every 20PPs or so.
> 
> I am still curious as to how you would have balanced Kelly and Ryan to the other characters though Victim, your pretty rules savy.




Maybe.  On the other hand, a larger number of pp per PL makes for more widely skilled characters which be less appropriate for younger characters like those in Gen Leg.  Their power is now (not that they were too weak before) sufficient to stand in the big leagues, but they don't have the broader experiences of some of the older elites.  

I don't think I'm that rules savvy.  The messageboard format gives me plenty of time to think, look things up, and compose a response; I've messed around with 2e far less than 1e.  That being said, I at least like to think I'm competent.

As far as changes go, in absense of people persuading me otherwise, I'd want lots.  Ryan and Kelly wouldn't be the only people to have things chopped up.  Of course, if people really want mechanically valid things, I sometimes become soft and weak.  Also, I try to require a tighter special effect for various powers and such than Toki does.

First thing's first.  Boost is toast.  Ryan's boost is remarkably less broken than it was before (no super dex to defense), but boosting several things at once (either via several traits, or just boosting one wide attribute) is problematic.  Boost in an array is just badness all around anyway, since the benefits stick around long after the power is switched.  

Area + Selective attacks are on my watch list.  They're kind of like getting lots of extra attacks

Buying Immunity to the powers of specific individuals is pretty much BS IMO.  If you

Tired. Finish later.


----------



## Shalimar

Victim said:
			
		

> Reaction FF is an AP of Impervious FF, not an extra.  It can be hard but brittle, or softer but reflexive - in combat, it basically works out to ignoring lower power attacks (often Area powers after the save for half) versus a field that can be maintained while stunned.  Being able to use APs (and EE) is the only thing that makes FF decent anyway.  Impervious, Reaction FF is basically no better than Impervious Protection and costs quite a bit more.  This accounts for the "extra" 10 pp.




Ah, sorry, it wasn't actually written like that on the sheet so I couldn't tell.  Something about that is getting my hackles up though, not sure what in specific about it, and it is following the letter of the rules.



> Ryan's STR fully boosted is 30, the extra strike in the Aura slot bumps the punching people attack up +11 damage.  Aura damage is separate.  So Ryan is hitting for +11 (3 Pen) directly with a +11 Aura (Pen 4 or something).
> 
> You're right in that the Aura hasn't been changed to reflect recent changes in absense of any comments that characters should be updated.  Considering some of the other dubious official changes and clarifications - notably grappling - I'm not sure that working through official rules alterations without GM's take is the best plan.  Like a mentioned above, the errata for Aura rewards weird powers such as Emotion Control Aura as opposed to the more conventional flaming type ones, which seems problematic mechanically and thematically.  Besides, Ryan seems to prefer Corrosion anyway, when killing might be acceptable (non lethal disintegration just doesn't seem right).  Assuming rational play, that suggests that the value of Aura has been somewhat overstated - mostly because smart foes don't have to attack the guy with Aura in melee.  Simply attacking one of the other people on the team totally negates the defensive effect of Aura for no extra cost.




A more up to date printing of the Core rules makes it clear that it costs 1pp/rank but only if the power is already touch range and sustained.  The ability to inflict multiple damage saves on a target per round is an incredibly strong ability, and clearly worth more then 1pp/rank.  I also forgot to take into account that once a power is an aura power it cannot be used as a non-aura so:

Aura 11 (Selective, Penetrating 4; 48pp), Strike 2 (mighty; penetrating 3; 6pp) so it would be 54/34pp



> I think the drawback makes stealth (visual) impossible while the powers are in use, no doubt amongst other things.  Flight is noticeable, but not necessarily glaringly obvious either.  Also, while the use of Boost is noticeable, the obviousness of the enhanced stats for the duration isn't necessarily clear.  But really, he had a 2 point drawback (glows all the time).  One point has spent to buy it off.  So now he has a 1 point drawback (glows some of time) - the obvious next step down.




All of his powers are noticible regardless of the drawback since they are all active non-mental powers , the drawback is just a free point.  It should be at most a complication where he gets an HP when it actually affects him. the very vast majority of the time it doesn't affect him, I don't think he has ever tried to sneak anywhere so it really is just a free point.  It'd be like taking allergic to kryptonite if kryptonite never actually made it into the game.

EDIT: 1 other problem with the boost is that thanks to the Force-Field, its illegal.  You are not allowed to go over your cap in anyway, and by boosting Con when his toughness save is already at +13 via the reaction force-field the con boost breaks the cap, so he needs to drop the constitution boost.


----------



## Victim

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Ah, sorry, it wasn't actually written like that on the sheet so I couldn't tell.  Something about that is getting my hackles up though, not sure what in specific about it, and it is following the letter of the rules.




Yeah, it's almost as good as Protection.  I think it was written the same way as his other AP structure; extras generally went on the same line.




> A more up to date printing of the Core rules makes it clear that it costs 1pp/rank but only if the power is already touch range and sustained.  The ability to inflict multiple damage saves on a target per round is an incredibly strong ability, and clearly worth more then 1pp/rank.  I also forgot to take into account that once a power is an aura power it cannot be used as a non-aura so:
> 
> Aura 11 (Selective, Penetrating 4; 48pp), Strike 2 (mighty; penetrating 3; 6pp) so it would be 54/34pp




It'd have to be strike 1.

And I've already mentioned that I often find the rules changes dubious, especially in this case.  Sure, the ability to force 2 damage per hit is pretty nasty, but not really any more so than linked attacks.  



> EDIT: 1 other problem with the boost is that thanks to the Force-Field, its illegal.  You are not allowed to go over your cap in anyway, and by boosting Con when his toughness save is already at +13 via the reaction force-field the con boost breaks the cap, so he needs to drop the constitution boost.




Dropping the Con boost is unnccessary.  "Boosted Con doesn't add to toughness: -0"  Since Ryan's stats aren't including the extra Toughness, it's in place by default.


----------



## Shalimar

> Dropping the Con boost is unnccessary. "Boosted Con doesn't add to toughness: -0" Since Ryan's stats aren't including the extra Toughness, it's in place by default




I guess so, it does tend to make it into Boost Fortitude Save, but as a -0 its fine as long as it is dilineated so that if his Force Field is drained or nullified he can't in fact use that extra Con for toughness saves.  It just goes back to the overall balance problem of putting a boost (all of anything) with slow fade into an array.  All it takes is a move action and its an extra 64pp worth of stats that are there for longer then any of the combats we have seen previously, (50 rounds/pp).  In effect thats 63 free pp since its an AP.  If it wasn't part of an array, or if the bonus disappeared when he switched to another AP it would be fine, but as an AP it breaks the intent of the AP system in that the benifit it provides remains active even while using other APs.  I'm kinda disappointed that it wasn't in the rules that boosts can't be in arrays, or that the benifit fades.



> It'd have to be strike 1.
> 
> And I've already mentioned that I often find the rules changes dubious, especially in this case. Sure, the ability to force 2 damage per hit is pretty nasty, but not really any more so than linked attacks.




Actually you aren't allowed to link multiple attacks of the same type, aura is the only way to force 2 saves.  Linked attacks of different saves are allowed subject to GM approval, but if there are 2 saves of the same type the defender only needs to make 1 save and it works for both (and a hp works for both).  Aura is the sole exception to this rule.


----------



## Agamon

Wow, I'm considered a rules guru hereabouts, but you two are making my eyes glaze over.


----------



## Tokiwong

My brain hurts.


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> My brain hurts.




I love that feeling.


----------



## Shalimar

I like getting my hands dirty with rules systems, knowing what they can and can't do and being able to catch the warning signs (AP Boost).

Either way all iffy material (+ non-core) has been removed from Clover.


----------



## Tokiwong

I like pie, and getting my fingers dirty with pie.


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I like pie, and getting my fingers dirty with pie.




as per our discusion on pie, to paraphrase an old friend, "you keep saying this, but I do not think it means what you think it means."  or perhaps it does and your bunnyish schemes of world domination include a heretofore unknown army of evil hopping floppy eared spawn


----------



## Shalimar

So, did anyone catch Heroes tonight?  It was really good, but I ended up being a little disappointed by the Sylar/Peter fight, it was over way too quick, even if it rocked,  I really liked the ending with Sylar, he looked like someone had kicked his puppy.


----------



## Aenion

Shalimar said:
			
		

> So, did anyone catch Heroes tonight?  It was really good, but I ended up being a little disappointed by the Sylar/Peter fight, it was over way too quick, even if it rocked,  I really liked the ending with Sylar, he looked like someone had kicked his puppy.




Over here Sylar and Suresh have just met so shht


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Shalimar said:
			
		

> So, did anyone catch Heroes tonight?  It was really good, but I ended up being a little disappointed by the Sylar/Peter fight, it was over way too quick, even if it rocked,  I really liked the ending with Sylar, he looked like someone had kicked his puppy.




I suspect Peter and Sylar will have a 2nd round.


----------



## Tokiwong

I suspect that Sami died.


----------



## Hammerhead

No spoilers! 

Or he has unleashed the evil demon within him, that will consume the remains of the Institute in a gargantuan maw filled with gnashing teeth and burning saliva.


----------



## Shalimar

Well, this was a fake Sami,  the real one died a while ago, right?


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I suspect that Sami died.





I hate you. Isn't there enough darkness in the game?


----------



## Shalimar

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> I hate you. Isn't there enough darkness in the game?




I thought the real Sami died a couple issues back and that this Sami was a spy, a shapeshifter.


----------



## Aenion

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I suspect that Sami died.




That would be the logical conclusion.

We should poke him a couple of times with a sharp stick to make sure.


----------



## Samnell

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I thought the real Sami died a couple issues back and that this Sami was a spy, a shapeshifter.




New question we can ask to root out infiltrators: Are you now, or have you ever been, Anika's boyfriend?


----------



## Victim

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I thought the real Sami died a couple issues back and that this Sami was a spy, a shapeshifter.




Well, Sami did pass Anika's telepathic scan.  On the other hand, in a school full of mind readers, it'd be kind of stupid not to account for that in your inflitrator (of course, the how is a bit trickier).  And it's possible that the teaser we saw about Sami was just a red herring to distract us for the real inflitrator.  RW did make some mention in her conversation with Genocide (shortly after handling Kelly's interview) that whatever idea they had about Anika was no longer Plan A.

Poking with a sharp stick is an inadequate means of checking to see if he's dead.  Hammerhead has some ideas regarding that situation.


----------



## Aenion

Victim said:
			
		

> Poking with a sharp stick is an inadequate means of checking to see if he's dead.  Hammerhead has some ideas regarding that situation.




Meh, it's still fun though


----------



## Tokiwong

I will review the new character and see how I can work her in


----------



## Victim

Aenion said:
			
		

> Meh, it's still fun though




Since he's not taking the opening: 

You check to make sure someone is dead by shooting them a few more times.


----------



## Tokiwong

Victim said:
			
		

> Since he's not taking the opening:
> 
> You check to make sure someone is dead by shooting them a few more times.



 LOL


----------



## Shalimar

Samnell said:
			
		

> New question we can ask to root out infiltrators: Are you now, or have you ever been, Anika's boyfriend?




That only works if everyone on the planet hasn't fallen into bed with her.


----------



## Hammerhead

Victim said:
			
		

> Since he's not taking the opening:
> 
> You check to make sure someone is dead by shooting them a few more times.




In the head. "Checking to make sure someone is dead" is now a phrase that has entered my common usage.



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> That only works if everyone on the planet hasn't fallen into bed with her.




Burn!


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:
			
		

> That only works if everyone on the planet hasn't fallen into bed with her.




Day-amn...poor Ani.  Look what Mark has started...


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> In the head. "Checking to make sure someone is dead" is now a phrase that has entered my common usage.




Now that's frickin' scary!


----------



## Hammerhead

Video games.


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Video games.




Oh...right.  Yes, I agree then. 

There are fewer things more cathartic than a 3rd person shooter.  I like prefer the shotgun myself, you can just feel the power behind it.


----------



## Shalimar

Has anyone picked up Scion: Hero by White Wolf yet?  Its the Exalted system with simplified rules set in the modern day.  The characters are the children of the Gods, and a war is going on between the Gods and the Titans that the gods cast into the Underworld.  The gods are generally busy fighting the war on another plane so they leave it to their scions to fight the Titan spawn that make it to earth.

They have 6 pantheons of Gods in the book and its easy to add more Pantheons to suit your fancy.  They currently have the Egyptian Pantheon, The Greek/Roman Pantheon, The Norse Pantheon, The Japanese Pantheon, The Mayan Pantheon, and the African/Voodoo Pantheon.  The character's don't generally know about their Divine parent until they are visited by the parent or one of the parent's agents who gives them their Birthright
(followers, a guide, relics, or a gaurdian creature) and awaken's their divine spark, super charging their bodies and giving them access to epic abilities, and other abilities.

As the characters gain experience and perform super human acts their Legend grows, and eventually characters can become demi-gods, and eventually gods in their own right, which are the next and last 2 game books in the series.

The premise and system are really tight, I think I have to say that this is my favorite white wolf game.


----------



## Tokiwong

I got it the day it came out.


----------



## Agamon

Sounds cool, I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> Sounds cool, I'll have to check it out.



 Pretty much the game I always wanted.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Yeah I had a few ideas for the Scion setting.  Nice setting.


----------



## Shalimar

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Yeah I had a few ideas for the Scion setting.  Nice setting.




Same here


----------



## Samnell

Shalimar said:
			
		

> That only works if everyone on the planet hasn't fallen into bed with her.




Pipe down, Shal! I don't want Toki to notice that Mark hasn't paid for those ranks of flight. It's the only thing keeping him from from falling into that fanged abyss.


----------



## Hammerhead

You know, Anika has only slept with two guys since the game's started, and one more in her background. 

Man, what's White Wolf's problem with ordinary humans? Or even humans with extraordinary abilities?

It pretty much sounds like a modern day Exalted with a polytheistic twist.


----------



## Victim

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Man, what's White Wolf's problem with ordinary humans? Or even humans with extraordinary abilities?




What about their problem with scientists?


----------



## Hammerhead

They're liberal arts majors, of course. The people with impractical skills and unknowledge. They have a chip on their shoulder towards anyone who didn't throw away four years of their lives


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> You know, Anika has only slept with two guys since the game's started, and one more in her background.
> 
> Man, what's White Wolf's problem with ordinary humans? Or even humans with extraordinary abilities?
> 
> It pretty much sounds like a modern day Exalted with a polytheistic twist.





I've heard some stories about the last couple years and why WW had to totally revise their system and settings.

As for the game.. I'm suprised they didn't use American Indians and/or Chinese mythos. (I'm a sucker.. i want to play a Scion of Coyote or Raven, and the Monkey King)


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> You know, Anika has only slept with two guys since the game's started, and one more in her background.




She had one 'boyfriend', to use the term loosely, in her background.  Don't confuse that with how many people she slept with.  A low self-esteem can go a long way....but none of her teammates know about that.  Come to think of it, I'm not sure how anyone knows about Sami or Gilden, either.  Not like she's been blabbing about it, and I doubt the guys are, either.  It can be inferred or assumed, I suppose (spending that night in Gilden's pocket dimension was a bit of a giveaway, I guess).


----------



## Agamon

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> I've heard some stories about the last couple years and why WW had to totally revise their system and settings.
> 
> As for the game.. I'm suprised they didn't use American Indians and/or Chinese mythos. (I'm a sucker.. i want to play a Scion of Coyote or Raven, and the Monkey King)




I heard WW was getting out of the RPG business after getting bought out by the EVE Online company.  That was just a rumor, though.

Hey, I could play a modern day preistess of Odin...


----------



## Hammerhead

Agamon said:
			
		

> She had one 'boyfriend', to use the term loosely, in her background.  Don't confuse that with how many people she slept with.  A low self-esteem can go a long way....but none of her teammates know about that.  Come to think of it, I'm not sure how anyone knows about Sami or Gilden, either.  Not like she's been blabbing about it, and I doubt the guys are, either.  It can be inferred or assumed, I suppose (spending that night in Gilden's pocket dimension was a bit of a giveaway, I guess).




Well, Chaos told Ryan about how Anika and Gilden were sleeping together during his night in jail, and her attitudes towards Gilden confirmed that.

As for Sami, well, Ryan woke up in her freakin' bed next to him. It doesn't take a rocket scientist.


----------



## Victim

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> It doesn't take a rocket scientist.




Good thing too.  It is Ryan after all.


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Well, Chaos told Ryan about how Anika and Gilden were sleeping together during his night in jail, and her attitudes towards Gilden confirmed that.
> 
> As for Sami, well, Ryan woke up in her freakin' bed next to him. It doesn't take a rocket scientist.




Oh yeah...and, uh, oh yeah.  So, what, Ryan's spreading gossip now?


----------



## Hammerhead

No, but the dormitory is a small place; I'm sure everyone knows that Sami's spending the night.


----------



## Samnell

Victim said:
			
		

> What about their problem with scientists?




I could answer that, but it would break the board rules. Well, I might be able to phrase it in such a way as to avoid that but doing so isn't in my character. I'm a bad, bad person.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Agamon said:
			
		

> I heard WW was getting out of the RPG business after getting bought out by the EVE Online company.  That was just a rumor, though.
> 
> Hey, I could play a modern day preistess of Odin...




Actually I think they are trying to adapt the Eve Properties to a game concept they can use. I like Eve (given that this weekend I can move up to Mimitar BATTLESHIPS, I'm looking forward to returning to Ratting the NPCs in missions.. Next Week.. I'll have LARGE projectile turrets to play with.. I'll miss my measly 720 mm artillery cannons  ) Of course the reason I can afford my very own new ship is I learned early on that selling Salvage from them was GOOD money 

As for a modern preistess.. it could fit I quess.. but the thing is you're the CHILDREN of these gods.. like Hercules and such.

Some of the ideas I was toying with were:

Amber Gallows: Mystic/Archelogist (Scion of Odin)
Tom Rames: College Professor (Scion of Thoth)
Kim Wu: Hacker (Scion of Raiden)
Willow Storm: Backwoods Hunter/Guide (Scion of Thor)


Problem is all the stuff I can do is online and the two games I've seem pop on Rpol filled in MINUTES.


----------



## Aenion

I tried EVE but I got bored with the combat system after running only a few missions. The last one was a Habitat mission, I got tired of my ship circling that same habit for 30 mins with the only thing to do for me was changing ammo when I ran out...

White-Wolf and CCCP have confirmed that they are looking into making a WoD MMO though, something I'll definitely be keeping an eye on 

Scion looks interesting, admittedly I haven't been following new releases as much as I used to.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Aenion said:
			
		

> I tried EVE but I got bored with the combat system after running only a few missions. The last one was a Habitat mission, I got tired of my ship circling that same habit for 30 mins with the only thing to do for me was changing ammo when I ran out...
> 
> White-Wolf and CCCP have confirmed that they are looking into making a WoD MMO though, something I'll definitely be keeping an eye on
> 
> Scion looks interesting, admittedly I haven't been following new releases as much as I used to.





The hab mission. You were using the wrong ammo most likely. I find Kinetic ammo/missiles are good for them. Of course with 720 mm arty.. I usually take like 4 minutes. It's got bugs (defender and F&F missiles SUCK.. I had a load of F&F going in one mission.. only to discover after I killed everything there taht it was attacking a warehouse at extreme range.. from now on it's Recycle/Sell for them. )


----------



## Shalimar

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Some of the ideas I was toying with were:
> 
> Amber Gallows: Mystic/Archelogist (Scion of Odin)
> Tom Rames: College Professor (Scion of Thoth)
> Kim Wu: Hacker (Scion of Raiden)
> Willow Storm: Backwoods Hunter/Guide (Scion of Thor)
> (




My ideas where:
Kendal Soth: Street Punk/Brawler (Scion of Thor)
Jason Win: Cop (Scion of Artemis)
Tony Raines: Street Magician (Scion of Aprodite or Athena)

my favored Pantheons, and I'm betting most peoples's are the Aesir and the Greek Gods.  I'm forseeing a lot of scion's of Thor popping up.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Shalimar said:
			
		

> My ideas where:
> Kendal Soth: Street Punk/Brawler (Scion of Thor)
> Jason Win: Cop (Scion of Artemis)
> Tony Raines: Street Magician (Scion of Aprodite or Athena)
> 
> my favored Pantheons, and I'm betting most peoples's are the Aesir and the Greek Gods.  I'm forseeing a lot of scion's of Thor popping up.





And let's not forget :

Bob Lee Swagger: Force Recon Sniper (Scion of Heindall)

-Shooter..check it out. Not as good as the book but good all the same.


----------



## Hammerhead

Me, I'd go for a Scion of Kratos, the new God of War!


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Me, I'd go for a Scion of Kratos, the new God of War!




sorry Sony isn't a Pantheon yet.


----------



## Shalimar

I'm kind of surprised that they left out the Chinese and Native American Pantheons, but especially the e Celtic Pantheon, then again limited space.  I do wish they had given more rules for Relics though, I want a relic weapon that can do both ranged and melee damage, like a hammer that always returns for a Scion of Sky, or a sword that can throw off a lighting bolt (for a legend point).


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I'm kind of surprised that they left out the Chinese and Native American Pantheons, but especially the e Celtic Pantheon, then again limited space.  I do wish they had given more rules for Relics though, I want a relic weapon that can do both ranged and melee damage, like a hammer that always returns for a Scion of Sky, or a sword that can throw off a lighting bolt (for a legend point).





I suspect the Demigod/God books will cover that in detail (or at least MORE detail) though I think Relic and extra Pantheons could rate their own books. (Forgot about the Celts.. good one there.)


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I'm kind of surprised that they left out the Chinese and Native American Pantheons, but especially the e Celtic Pantheon, then again limited space.  I do wish they had given more rules for Relics though, I want a relic weapon that can do both ranged and melee damage, like a hammer that always returns for a Scion of Sky, or a sword that can throw off a lighting bolt (for a legend point).



 It is also assumed that some pantheons have been destroyed by the Titans.


----------



## Shalimar

I was also underwhelmed by all the boons, it just seemed like a no brainer to max out your epic attributes first, then add on a boon or two.  Maybe at Demigod and the God level we'll see some more powerful stuff.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> It is also assumed that some pantheons have been destroyed by the Titans.




The book is curiously quiet on the matter of destroyed Pantheons.. of course it's also quiet on the names/numbers of titans.


----------



## Victim

Mimic said:
			
		

> Speaking of spending I have been looking at my character to try and figure out what I should do with the points that I have but nothing has really jumped out at me. I was thinking of getting a snare or obscure AP with the selective feat but that kind of smells a lot like cheese.
> 
> So I figure I would ask you guys for some suggestions, what would you do with the points I have? How can I make Gilden bigger, better, badder?




I thought of something else Gilden might want:

Detect Magic!


----------



## Hammerhead

So, I wonder what transpires next in the world of Legacy...

an Elite Baseline War?

the UNJE and Legacy Team+ strike out in bitter vengeance against Cardinal?

Cardinal comes to power in a very real sense, taking over a country or something?

the damage to the Institute reveals some unsavory UN activities?

the team moves to Kal and Aris's dimension in search of warmer climes?

we go to a dimension with slower time, full of Nazi superhumans, for a "training exercise?"


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> The book is curiously quiet on the matter of destroyed Pantheons.. of course it's also quiet on the names/numbers of titans.



 It mentiosn this in passing in the section about creating your own pantheons.

Pretty much the Titans are whatever you want them to be it seems.


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> So, I wonder what transpires next in the world of Legacy...
> 
> an Elite Baseline War?
> 
> the UNJE and Legacy Team+ strike out in bitter vengeance against Cardinal?
> 
> Cardinal comes to power in a very real sense, taking over a country or something?
> 
> the damage to the Institute reveals some unsavory UN activities?
> 
> the team moves to Kal and Aris's dimension in search of warmer climes?
> 
> we go to a dimension with slower time, full of Nazi superhumans, for a "training exercise?"



 All of the above.


----------



## Shalimar

Elites are so ed, slavery or extinction on multiple fronts.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Elites are so ed, slavery or extinction on multiple fronts.



 I doubt slavery is an option.


----------



## Shalimar

Slavery to Cardinal, Slavery to Overseer.  Help them and you get to survive, but as their slaves.  Not sure what else you could call do everthing I want for the rest of your life or I kill you is called.


----------



## Tokiwong

Well there is that, I thought you were talking about humanity enslaving elites lol.

Yeah Cardinal pretty much threw down the gauntlet.

Edit: Overseer does not want slavery, he wants total static control.   His goals are affected by his twisted view of his role in existence, to bring absolute order to all things.


----------



## Shalimar

Overseer's goal is a form of slavery too, what he has peopledo doesn't change the fact that its do exactly as I say or die.  More slaves to order and rules then to Overseer in specific, but free will is certainly mostly gone.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Overseer's goal is a form of slavery too, what he has peopledo doesn't change the fact that its do exactly as I say or die.  More slaves to order and rules then to Overseer in specific, but free will is certainly mostly gone.



 Yay


----------



## Tokiwong

Scion discussion can continue here, Shalimar can I get you to post your new character in the Rogues Gallery.


----------



## Shalimar

Clover is up


----------



## Hammerhead

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Elites are so ed, slavery or extinction on multiple fronts.




Not much different from the situation facing everyone else, but the ordinary people lack the personal resources to defend themselves from much.


----------



## Victim

Maybe Cardinal isn't using bombs.  Maybe she can just toss out nuke level cosmic blasts.

Considering the power differential, perhaps Legolas ought to be an inspiration for alternative plans.


----------



## Tokiwong

Victim said:
			
		

> Maybe Cardinal isn't using bombs.  Maybe she can just toss out nuke level cosmic blasts.
> 
> Considering the power differential, perhaps Legolas ought to be an inspiration for alternative plans.



 Or she has some some nice resources in Pantheon.


----------



## Hammerhead

Victim said:
			
		

> Maybe Cardinal isn't using bombs.  Maybe she can just toss out nuke level cosmic blasts.
> 
> Considering the power differential, perhaps Legolas ought to be an inspiration for alternative plans.




What? Jump on Cardinal and start doing crazy acrobatics while firing magic blasts into her face? Some other demonstration of Elf Fu that I'm unaware of? 

Or are you referring to the scrubbing bubbles?


----------



## Samnell

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> What? Jump on Cardinal and start doing crazy acrobatics while firing magic blasts into her face? Some other demonstration of Elf Fu that I'm unaware of?




Nude rendition of Silmarillion: The Musical. Since the Cardinal wouldn't be mourning the passing of the pointy hat, it should work.


----------



## Agamon

Remember 6 months ago when I said Heroes was okay, but not that great?  I humbly admit I was horribly, horribly wrong.  Best.  TV show.  Evar.

Tonight's show was very "Days of Future Past".  Good stuff.


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> Remember 6 months ago when I said Heroes was okay, but not that great?  I humbly admit I was horribly, horribly wrong.  Best.  TV show.  Evar.
> 
> Tonight's show was very "Days of Future Past".  Good stuff.



 I figured you would come around.

Now if only they would stop stealing my ideas


----------



## Hammerhead

Are we going to travel five years in the future to see where everyone will be if X doesn't happen?  Anika and Mark having got together, after Sami was killed? Ryan in prison? Gilden some kind of badass terrorist, and Cassie the newlywed with the aspiration of just being a soccermom?

Because I can't really see it 

Heroes continue to surpass itself.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Are we going to travel five years in the future to see where everyone will be if X doesn't happen?  Anika and Mark having got together, after Sami was killed? Ryan in prison? Gilden some kind of badass terrorist, and Cassie the newlywed with the aspiration of just being a soccermom?
> 
> Because I can't really see it
> 
> Heroes continue to surpass itself.





I somehow doubt Cassie would be a soccermon. Yoshi's still dead.


----------



## Tokiwong

RIP Yoshi 

We can send Cassie back to the past.

Save the Singer, save the world.


----------



## Mimic

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I figured you would come around.
> 
> Now if only they would stop stealing my ideas




That's funny considering I was watching the show and thinking. "This seems somehow familiar."


----------



## Hammerhead

I actually thought of Stargate.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Cassie i left out. 

No big..she's still headed to the light and she's slower than speedy mcRyan


----------



## Tokiwong

Spiderman 3 was a fun romp.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Spiderman 3 was a fun romp.




I thought so, though the folks in front of me were EXTREMELY critical and loud about it during the movie.


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> I thought so, though the folks in front of me were EXTREMELY critical and loud about it during the movie.



 I think number 2 was the stronger film, but this one was definitely high on the action, if you loved the train scene in 2, then you will love the fight scenes in this one.


----------



## Agamon

It was great.  A couple of snags, but no better or worse than the 1st two movies, IMO.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I think number 2 was the stronger film, but this one was definitely high on the action, if you loved the train scene in 2, then you will love the fight scenes in this one.





Definitely. Best fight scenes so far this year I've seen in the movies.


----------



## Agamon

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Definitely. Best fight scenes so far this year I've seen in the movies.




That first one blew me away.  Best fight scene in the trilogy.


----------



## Hammerhead

I really liked Spiderman 3; the team-up fight scene at the end was particularly cool. Although apparently the Symbiote is some kind of emo dancing machine.


----------



## Agamon

Nice to see you guys liked it.  Most people I went with/talked to liked it.  I'm having trouble with people over at CM having fanboi problems with the movie (ZOMG, Venom doesn't say 'we'!).


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Agamon said:
			
		

> Nice to see you guys liked it.  Most people I went with/talked to liked it.  I'm having trouble with people over at CM having fanboi problems with the movie (ZOMG, Venom doesn't say 'we'!).





Major fanboys in the row in front of me. The 'We' thing, and they were all 'He ain't big enough to be Brock/Venom' and ectera


----------



## Tokiwong

It is definitely a good movie to start off this fun movie season.


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> It is definitely a good movie to start off this fun movie season.




I'm going Saturday


----------



## Samnell

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I'm going Saturday




Some time this week or weekend. I hate crowds, so opening weekend was out.


----------



## Tokiwong

Ryan is a master of dealing with tragedy.


----------



## Shalimar

Count on Ryan to make things worse, at least conversationally.  Kelly was good at making other things worse.  Together they were Chaos.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Well with Kelly and Yoshi dead, I don't think Cassie feels at home anymore. Add in the hate and discontent she'd getting from Ryan/Tina and the fact that her opinions aren't well regarded at all and the lack of progress (not that it is their fault) from the UNJE she's starting to feel that it's time to move on.

Needless to say that puts her in a really vulnerble place that somoene like Chance, who knows what she wants to do, can take advantage of.

That and she's really starting to hate Ryan


----------



## Tokiwong

New post forthcoming been a crazy week, got into a car accident yesterday, not my fault, and I am okay, but things have been crazy since I had to deal with all that crap.


----------



## Tokiwong

Clover is now active.


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> The boys have been separated from the boys for obvious reasons.




Mark is a gentleman, sir.


----------



## Tokiwong

Samnell said:
			
		

> Mark is a gentleman, sir.



 Nice catch lol, and yes I am sure he is!


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:
			
		

> Mark is a gentleman, sir.




...and so he gets to bunk with the girls?  Shyeah, right.


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Clover is now active.




Working on a post, it should nail down her time line a bit more.  I don't really consider her much of a student since she'd probably be getting ready to go to the College or applying to join the UN forces. She is pretty gung ho about the UN forces and mission.

Out of curiosity do the UN forces accept Elites without putting them on the JE teams?  I figure they do since turning away people with powers when Pantheon and the movement are out there would be bad, but I could be wrong.  More like JE are the show piece and other Elites that make the grade are the work horses or is that totally off base?


----------



## Samnell

Say Toki, any notable students dead or did they all make it? Aside Kelly, of course.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Working on a post, it should nail down her time line a bit more.  I don't really consider her much of a student since she'd probably be getting ready to go to the College or applying to join the UN forces. She is pretty gung ho about the UN forces and mission.
> 
> Out of curiosity do the UN forces accept Elites without putting them on the JE teams?  I figure they do since turning away people with powers when Pantheon and the movement are out there would be bad, but I could be wrong.  More like JE are the show piece and other Elites that make the grade are the work horses or is that totally off base?



 well that would have been the easiest entrance for her, I was under the assumption that you would have made a comparably aged character for easy insertion being a semi-late teens focused game

Notable students, Giussepe bit it... others eh... they are not too important so no


----------



## Victim

There might also be some kind of UN acreditation program run through the Institutes that certifies that elites wishing to use their powers in their career can do so competently.  So Clover may have intended to just go through a short course (likely a formality in her case) to dot all the i's and cross all the t's on her application to UN Forces.  She might not want any favoritism (or allegations thereof).

Of course, I doubt she was planning on a nuclear war breaking out.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

I figure that Anika and Karen got a message from Cassie saying that she was leaving.

Might add in the text here later for your posts.


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> well that would have been the easiest entrance for her, I was under the assumption that you would have made a comparably aged character for easy insertion being a semi-late teens focused game
> 
> Notable students, Giussepe bit it... others eh... they are not too important so no




She is comparably aged, Karen and Ryan are both at the University since they are over 18.  Clover at 17 close to 18 is in the middle age wise, I'd fiigure Kelly was the youngest by a good bit by just turning 16.

I agree with Victim's assesment though, she'd be there because it'd increase her chances of getting where she wants to go (UNJE).  Already passed her GCSEs and sat her A levels, (US high school) but since she hasn't gotten any actual 'official' training for her powers she'd be at the institute as a student for that.  Something on the lines of take a few electives since your technically not an adult yet, but concentrate on power training and self-defense.  The Academy probably does have a power accreditation system though.  She is already self-trained in her powers its just a matter of making the people at the institute how good she is, at least thats her plan.

Yea, nuclear war wasn't in the game plan.


----------



## Aenion

Damn Heroes is good! Can't wait until next week.


----------



## Shalimar

Tonight is the Season Finale


----------



## Aenion

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Tonight is the Season Finale




Here Hiro just got back from his trip to 5 years in the future


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Aenion said:
			
		

> Here Hiro just got back from his trip to 5 years in the future





That is like 2 or 3 eps back. You're not too bad off. But the best is yet to come.


----------



## Hammerhead

Damn good ending. Too bad they didn't follow my practice of "checking to make sure someone is dead."

Makes me wonder about Season 2 though.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Damn good ending. Too bad they didn't follow my practice of "checking to make sure someone is dead."
> 
> Makes me wonder about Season 2 though.




I like what Hiro said at the end.

@#$!


----------



## Aenion

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> That is like 2 or 3 eps back. You're not too bad off. But the best is yet to come.




Cool


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Damn good ending. Too bad they didn't follow my practice of "checking to make sure someone is dead."
> 
> Makes me wonder about Season 2 though.




You think that was good?  Now that I've mulled it over, it wasn't horrible, but it was kinda weak sauce.  Am I right in assuming Peter can't activate more than one power at a time?  That would explain some things, but I'm not sure it has been more than inferred.  And that prelude to next season, while cool, didn't make much sense.  Good show over all, though.  Looking forward to next season.


----------



## Mimic

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Damn good ending. Too bad they didn't follow my practice of "checking to make sure someone is dead."




Note: Spoilers below, read at your own risk

[sblock]What if Sylar was dead but someone else that dragged him to the sewers?[/sblock]


----------



## Tokiwong

I have not seen the finale I was too tired to watch, got caught up playing Lord of the Rings Online ><

Edit: List of affected cities in the game post.


----------



## Hammerhead

It helps that I'm easy to please. While the ending certainly wasn't some special effects driven, choreographed extravaganza, it did fit perfectly with the theme of the show. 

[sblock]Hiro saving Ando, and then showing up to kill Sylar were both awesome moments, as was Nathan's sacrifice. I was also glad that saving the cheerleader didn't involve placing value on her powers, but her worth as a person and what she meaned to Nathan. Plus, it was funny watching Parkman get nailed.

Maybe Sylar will get recruited by the only man scarier than the boogeyman .[/sblock]

Thank God for BitTorrent and the like, eh Toki?


----------



## Tokiwong

And thank god for DVR


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> It helps that I'm easy to please. While the ending certainly wasn't some special effects driven, choreographed extravaganza, it did fit perfectly with the theme of the show.
> 
> [sblock]Hiro saving Ando, and then showing up to kill Sylar were both awesome moments, as was Nathan's sacrifice. I was also glad that saving the cheerleader didn't involve placing value on her powers, but her worth as a person and what she meaned to Nathan. Plus, it was funny watching Parkman get nailed.
> 
> Maybe Sylar will get recruited by the only man scarier than the boogeyman .[/sblock]
> 
> Thank God for BitTorrent and the like, eh Toki?




Point 1: I agree.
Point 2: Was expected, and seemed to take way too long to happen, IYKWIM.
Point 3: While unexpected, I was confused as to why Peter couldn't do that himself, but I think I figured it out afterwords.  The confusion did nothing for the moment, though.
Point 4: Good point.
Point 5: 



Spoiler



I was hoping for more deaths.  At best we have 5 characters dead (Peter, Nathan, Sylar, Parkman, DL), but I'll bet dollars to donuts that we maybe have one character dead (Nathan), and I'd even go as far as to say even he's not dead, either.  The best part of this show was the characters learning about/dealing with/learning how to control their powers.  That element will be pretty much non-existent next season if no one dies, at least without a cast of 1000's.



It's not that I was expecting a special effects extravaganza, it's just that the episode seemed very contrived to me.  I didn't think it sucked, I just don't think it was in the top 5 episodes of the season, which is odd for a finale.


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> And thank god for DVR




No kidding.  I just wouldn't bother watching TV without one.  Shows are too serialized these days, you can't miss one.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Agamon said:
			
		

> No kidding.  I just wouldn't bother watching TV without one.  Shows are too serialized these days, you can't miss one.





When I got put on Midshift/Nights/whatever I bought a season pass on iTunes


----------



## Tokiwong

It was the best of times it was the blorst of times!


----------



## Hammerhead

Well, we've heard that the second season of Hiro's....err, Heroes will generally involve new heroes, with only a few characters making the jump. I like it, a way to keep things fresh (and lower the cost of actor's salaries, since the show isn't dependent on much on one or two guys).


----------



## Shalimar

Yes, I get the Irony of someone assuming that they'll get along best with Ryan.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Shame that everyone is too busy to notice Cassie vanished.


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Shame that everyone is too busy to notice Cassie vanished.



 she is gone?


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> she is gone?






Pbbtttttt...


----------



## Hammerhead

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Yes, I get the Irony of someone assuming that they'll get along best with Ryan.




Stranger things have happened. 

And yeah, Ryan's approachable.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Stranger things have happened.
> 
> And yeah, Ryan's approachable.





Thing is most folks would like to 'approach' him with a truck.. or tank, or armored car.. usually right down his spine.


----------



## Victim

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Shame that everyone is too busy to notice Cassie vanished.




After running away once, and commenting that she was planning on doing it again?


----------



## Tokiwong

Cassie is Sir Robin


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Cassie is Sir Robin





Well that's not fair. She's not wanted (Ryan and his flavor of the week made that clear), she's not allowed on the team, the UNJE made that clear. And she's not making any progress of how she plays into the role of things to come (not that it IS there fault, but she thinks it's time to see if others can help)

And she's rapidly tiring of not being 'useful'


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Well that's not fair. She's not wanted (Ryan and his flavor of the week made that clear), she's not allowed on the team, the UNJE made that clear. And she's not making any progress of how she plays into the role of things to come (not that it IS there fault, but she thinks it's time to see if others can help)
> 
> And she's rapidly tiring of not being 'useful'



 it was a joke


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> it was a joke





I know.. but I figured I'd list the reasons she left.

(that and I couldn't find a pythonian restort to your comment)

unless..

NI!


----------



## Hammerhead

Victim was going to guess it was Doctor Who. 

We're both disappointed


----------



## Agamon

It's a crowded place, I think.  It'd be difficult to notice Cassie was missing without actively trying to find her.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Victim was going to guess it was Doctor Who.
> 
> We're both disappointed





Of course Cassie is hoping that the Doctor will kill her so she doesn't have to suffer Ryan's inevitlable smugness.


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Of course Cassie is hoping that the Doctor will kill her so she doesn't have to suffer Ryan's inevitlable smugness.



 The Doctor is not a heartless monster...


----------



## Mimic

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Well that's not fair. She's not wanted (Ryan and his flavor of the week made that clear), she's not allowed on the team, the UNJE made that clear. And she's not making any progress of how she plays into the role of things to come (not that it IS there fault, but she thinks it's time to see if others can help)
> 
> And she's rapidly tiring of not being 'useful'




Something that I never got was why Cassie was so concerned about Ryan's approval of her, just because he didn't like her (and in a doesn't like her methods and not her personally kind of way.)  It was no way reflected by the rest of the team, in fact I would have to say that most of them went out of their way to show her that she was liked and wanted.


----------



## Hammerhead

Mimic said:
			
		

> Something that I never got was why Cassie was so concerned about Ryan's approval of her, just because he didn't like her (and in a doesn't like her methods and not her personally kind of way.)  It was no way reflected by the rest of the team, in fact I would have to say that most of them went out of their way to show her that she was liked and wanted.




Me neither. 

And I think I might have topped my old record for coming up with a nickname for a character.  Although it does occur to me that both Gadget and Aya and missing theirs too (one does immediately come to mind for Aya, but it's really more of a direct insult). I evidently need to work harder.


----------



## Shalimar

Is it me or does Tina only like the people she lets between her legs?


----------



## KaintheSeeker

I don't know.. I always figured she was a rage-aholic.


----------



## Shalimar

Steriods, a side effect of her powers, or just her charming personality?


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Steriods, a side effect of her powers, or just her charming personality?



 I think her Charisma is like 8.


----------



## Tokiwong

I doubt the team will take the new direction lying down...


----------



## Hammerhead

Ryan's getting fired  He just needs to find a way to get fired and collect the rest of the money from his contract.


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I doubt the team will take the new direction lying down...




She halfway convinced Anika.  But she knows the others, especially Ryan and Tina, likely won't go for it at all.


----------



## Shalimar

Now that we have ourselves an Umbridge does that mean we get to form a secret army?


----------



## Hammerhead

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Now that we have ourselves an Umbridge does that mean we get to form a secret army?




Hehe. I'm glad someone else thought that too. Actual conversation:

Victim: Doesn't that new NPC remind you of...
HH: (cutting him off) That Harry Potter chick?
Victim: Umbridge, yeah. 

Although our secret army might actually go to war.


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Hehe. I'm glad someone else thought that too. Actual conversation:
> 
> Victim: Doesn't that new NPC remind you of...
> HH: (cutting him off) That Harry Potter chick?
> Victim: Umbridge, yeah.
> 
> Although our secret army might actually go to war.



 I will say now that I have never actually read any Harry Potter books, I sort of based Mrs. Obana off people I work with in upper management


----------



## Shalimar

I am glad that someone actually pointed out that Mark wasn't picked to lead for his tactical brilliance.


----------



## Shalimar

I do have to say that Anika trying to enforce pacifism on Ryan and Tina is ludicruous.  Same with the UN as a whole.  You have superpowered teens who know exactly what is at stake, and who are being watched by a pack of gods who are trying to decide whether or not to end existance based on the teens actions.  Yes, sitting on their hands is going to go over so well.  Regardless of what the UN wants the teens must act, and they are a very proactive bunch.

I do agree that there probably should be more seperation between the UNJE staff and the school leaders if they want to avoid the appearance of a super powered army.  Having Paragon in charge of the school is a little off from that goal.  I do have to wonder how seriously they are taking Overseer though if they are trying to get the teens and students to suck at fighting.  When there is a battle for the fate of the world its better to err on the side of too big an army.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I do have to say that Anika trying to enforce pacifism on Ryan and Tina is ludicruous.  Same with the UN as a whole.  You have superpowered teens who know exactly what is at stake, and who are being watched by a pack of gods who are trying to decide whether or not to end existance based on the teens actions.  Yes, sitting on their hands is going to go over so well.  Regardless of what the UN wants the teens must act, and they are a very proactive bunch.
> 
> I do agree that there probably should be more seperation between the UNJE staff and the school leaders if they want to avoid the appearance of a super powered army.  Having Paragon in charge of the school is a little off from that goal.  I do have to wonder how seriously they are taking Overseer though if they are trying to get the teens and students to suck at fighting.  When there is a battle for the fate of the world its better to err on the side of too big an army.



 Overseer is a year away, if at all in their eyes.

Cardinal blowing up cities and making people hate elites is the current reality.   

Also I am not sure how many adults would feel good with 15-18 year olds running around with a license to kill... within reason.

Having Paragon in charge of the school is actually a good thing he is so charming anything he says or does is a good thing.


----------



## Tokiwong

Also it is expected that some members will not go along with the paradigm shift.

The UNJE can always find more students who will do what they want, though, or at least that is how they see it.

Plus if Ryan is really adamant about it, he can always be graduated to a Justice Elite team... or go on his own, or well... I am just waiting to see how this new wrinkle will change things.

I prefer to set events into motion and then let you guys run with it.


----------



## Shalimar

Anika 17
Gilden listed as Unknown (17-18)
Mark 17
Karen 18
Ryan 18
Cassie (Unknown, probably only a year but she is a war machine)
Clover 17

Out of curiosity what is the in game date since most of the 17 year olds have birthdays in the summer?


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Cassie is a few years older than that.. it's been what nearly a year in game and she's been around for 2 or 3 years with her foster father.


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I doubt the team will take the new direction lying down...




Mark might. He loves his work for Reebok. Everyone loves him. He does nothing but smile. They shower him in money. Half the time the money doesn't enter into it. He did read the initial statement as more or less retiring the team as he knew it, which was a major problem to him. Plus he's been through a very traumatic day. And Obana could give Ryan an even fight in a rudeness contest, which is always a factor.

He's begrudging now, but give him some time to get gussied up in a fresh new uniform and surround him with adoring fans and Mark'll come around. If someone else fixes the Overseer and Cardinal problems, that's ok with him. Positive attention goes a long way for Mark. Remember he clamped on to Tommy based entirely on the fact that Tommy came up to him and said hi on his first day.


----------



## Samnell

> Anika wouldn't report us, so it's safe to ask her. Mark probably would.




I don't know. If it were Paragon, Mark would run right to him. This Obana woman, not so much. He might still end up ratting you out, but it would be a hard choice.

But I wouldn't tell him. You'd have to be nuts to trust Mark with the kind of secret that involves a bunch of Legacy members going off on a private mission all their own. He's an awful leader, but he does see himself as responsible for you guys and to his mind that means if he can't stop you from doing the "wrong" thing, he has to go up the chain of command to someone who can.


----------



## Victim

I think Gilden is supposed to be like an elf or something, so his 17-18 equivalent age might be something ridiculous.

The UNJE strategy here doesn't seem all that convincing.  Sure, their (stated ) fear is that further use of elites, particularly young ones, in violent operations would serve to dehumanize them.  But a softer mission profile could easily create resentment as well.  Look at the complaints levied against Legacy almost immediately: "What the hell is the UNJE paying you for? To look pretty?"  A less substantive workload, especially in the current crisis and its aftermath, would likely exacerbate that attitude.  Couple that with a focus on human solutions, and you can add in a healty dose of "we don't need your kind."

Perhaps elites are out, and invisible tanks, teleport troops, and robot chicks are now in.


----------



## Hammerhead

Samnell said:
			
		

> And Obana could give Ryan an even fight in a rudeness contest, which is always a factor.




Bring it on! 

I think the real UN strategy is to disassociate itself from elites in general.


----------



## Victim

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> I think the real UN strategy is to disassociate itself from elites in general.




Or perhaps just Ryan and Tina in particular.  I get the impression that most of them didn't want Ryan onboard in the first place.  Once they quit, things switch back to normal.


----------



## Samnell

Victim said:
			
		

> Or perhaps just Ryan and Tina in particular.  I get the impression that most of them didn't want Ryan onboard in the first place.  Once they quit, things switch back to normal.




I think they as much as told us they didn't want Ryan on board.


----------



## Aenion

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I doubt the team will take the new direction lying down...




Karen probably won't object much, she never liked the fact that Legacy was sent out as enforcers to begin with. But if they're going to tell her she won't be allowed to help in the disaster areas she might actually be rude for once.

She might be the one most likely to go along with Ryan's plan as she's desperately seeking something to do that would actually make a difference.


----------



## Tokiwong

The UN loves everyone equally.


----------



## Victim

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> The UN loves everyone equally.




So not very much?


----------



## Aenion

Victim said:
			
		

> So not very much?




They have to spread it thin to make sure it gets to everyone


----------



## Tokiwong

Aenion said:
			
		

> They have to spread it thin to make sure it gets to everyone



 The world is going to go kaboom.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Anika 17
> Gilden listed as Unknown (17-18)
> Mark 17
> Karen 18
> Ryan 18
> Cassie (Unknown, probably only a year but she is a war machine)
> Clover 17
> 
> Out of curiosity what is the in game date since most of the 17 year olds have birthdays in the summer?



I think it is like January 14th... or so  my dates are hazy at the second.

Edit: Cassie's age is indertimenate, but she looks young.  Gilden looks "relatively" young but it is probably on a scale that most humans would consider to be long.  Gadget is "special", Aya is 17, and Kal is probably older then everyone, sort of...


----------



## Shalimar

Depending on local age of adulthood they are all adults or on the cusp so they aren't all that young.  Right around the ages of most people entering armed forces.


----------



## Agamon

But they weren't when they started a year and a half ago, so there's the perception of them still being kids, like the young actor/boy band phenomenon.

But I think My Chemical Romance speaks well in their defense:

They said all teenagers scare 
The living **** out of me 
They could care less 
As long as someone'll bleed
So darken your clothes 
Or strike a violent pose 
Maybe they’ll leave you alone, but not me


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Depending on local age of adulthood they are all adults or on the cusp so they aren't all that young.  Right around the ages of most people entering armed forces.



 Aggy is right, the perception of them being children is there... and their actions support the perceptions.


----------



## Tokiwong

I am not trying to stifle Clover, but I usually don't stat up characters until I deem them important enough to stick around more then a few scenes.

i.e. players are activey interested in said characters in a more then they are useful for moving the story along kind of way


----------



## Shalimar

In cases like that I can just come up with an approximation of their power if you want.  Since she can only copy a portion of the powers it means there are probably going to be more advanced parts of the powers she just can't get.

Sariyah's power matches up pretty clearly with Telelocation (ESP by another name in Ultimate Power)

Telelocation 9(Quickness 15 (limited to Telelocation); 9+5 14pp)  [Its a full round action]

Telelocation 9 gets Sariyah the ability to find people anywhere on earth
Quickness 15 lets her search the planet in about a minute or so


Clover is just looking for her parents and brother and a confidence boost with her power after what happened with Robbie, its not terribly critical.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Clover is just looking for her parents and brother and a confidence boost with her power after what happened with Robbie, its not terribly critical.



Don't get too caught up with the confidence boost thing again... that lead Kelly down some bad paths last time, which I assume you are trying to avoid.


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Don't get too caught up with the confidence boost thing again... that lead Kelly down some bad paths last time, which I assume you are trying to avoid.




Confidence boost was the wrong term, she is confident.  She just wants to know if she can rely on the power or not, her last try injured her and she hasn't had much chance to practice with that particular aspect of her powers.


----------



## Samnell

> Anika raises an eyebrow at the fistfight comment. A quick glance at Tina then back to Ryan, with a knowing smile teasing her lips. "He's hung up on that fight. Maybe he doesn't realize how well it worked. TIna and I both respect each other more now. I didn't see getting less respect from Ryan because of it, though. We'll need to talk..."




Can Ryan give out less respect than he already does?


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Samnell said:
			
		

> Can Ryan give out less respect than he already does?





That would be a negative interger, which would actually turn it positive.. undoing the laws of reality. So..No. He's hit botton with everyone but Tina long ago. He dislikes everyone else.


----------



## Shalimar

Is Clover with the group that went to see Obana?  She isn't a member of Legacy though she'd like to be so she would have played it by ear to see if they were ok with her being part of the group or whether they wanted her to leave, I'd assume the same could be said for Sariyah.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Is Clover with the group that went to see Obana?  She isn't a member of Legacy though she'd like to be so she would have played it by ear to see if they were ok with her being part of the group or whether they wanted her to leave, I'd assume the same could be said for Sariyah.



 She can be there if she wants, up to her, the actual Legacy people would be the ones to say no.


----------



## Shalimar

If no one objected she would be there, I figure Anika or Tina would be the ones to object.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> If no one objected she would be there, I figure Anika or Tina would be the ones to object.



 Tina could give a **** about Clover actually


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Tina could give a **** about Clover actually




LOL.  Good 'ol Tina.

Anika doesn't mind, just as long as she knows her place, and she seems to so far.

However, if it becomes an official Legacy mission, non-Legacy people may have to stay out of the mission.  Or maybe not.  If the mission is official.  Or not.  Something like that.


----------



## Agamon

Clover's not the only non-Legacy member there.  Karen and Sariyah aren't members either.


----------



## Shalimar

Fixed, she'll wait and then close the door.


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Fixed, she'll wait and then close the door.




Cool.  Karen could walk through the door, but that would be both awkward and messy.


----------



## Aenion

Agamon said:
			
		

> Cool.  Karen could walk through the door, but that would be both awkward and messy.




Or invisibly slip back in before it's closed 

Less awkward, less messy


----------



## Agamon

Aenion said:
			
		

> Or invisibly slip back in before it's closed
> 
> Less awkward, less messy




Maybe not...someone in there can still see her.   But no worries, Ani won't say anything.


----------



## Shalimar

Asking two mind readers and an invisible girl to leave the room so she can give classified info out is kind of funny.


----------



## Victim

Obanta seems to use SARAH's surveillance ability far more invasively than other UNJE officials (or at least is way more obvious about it).  It seems fairly clear that Anika's and Ryan's argument was observed, for instance.  She'll find out about Karen very soon (possibly immediately, given the weird hookup thing she has in her office).  Mentalists cheating is harder to detect, but people acting on or speaking of info they aren't supposed to have could still be detected.

It doesn't seem unreasonable to assume that much of the point of mentioning classified info and asking people to leave the room is to see how that info spreads around.  Just as the teens might want to meet and sound out their new boss, she might want to find out more about how the students react.  Or perhaps give them enough rope to hang themselves.


----------



## Agamon

I wanted to point out the irony of discussing a mission and keeping it hush-hush while asking SARAH to find people.  But that would have been a bit out of character.


----------



## Tokiwong

Yes I am cheap evil bastard, but it was time to bring some plots around full circle.


----------



## Hammerhead

Heh.

Ryan's going to be pissed that someone is taking his money though.


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Heh.
> 
> Ryan's going to be pissed that someone is taking his money though.



 LOL I am sure Ryan will be pissed for any number of reasons after everything plays out.


----------



## Shalimar

Yet another UN villian.  I'm starting to wonder if the teens shouldn't kill everyone on earth just to be sure.  Bets on whether its Red Witch, Legion, a Cardinal Flunky, or an Overseer one?


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Yet another UN villian.  I'm starting to wonder if the teens shouldn't kill everyone on earth just to be sure.  Bets on whether its Red Witch, Legion, a Cardinal Flunky, or an Overseer one?



 What if they are all the same UN VILLAIN!


----------



## Tokiwong

Enlighten me a sec, what does the Enhanced Charisma do in terms of Mind Reading, I am assuming that the roll is based off of +10, or am I wrong.


----------



## Victim

Nothing.  It's just in the same array slot.


----------



## Tokiwong

Victim said:
			
		

> Nothing.  It's just in the same array slot.



Thanks.


----------



## Shalimar

Its just a blanket +12 to charisma while she is reading the situation and people around her.


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Yes I am cheap evil bastard, but it was time to bring some plots around full circle.




That's funny.  I was thinking earlier today about how it is certain events have gone they have.  It's starting to make a wee bit more sense now...


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Yet another UN villian.  I'm starting to wonder if the teens shouldn't kill everyone on earth just to be sure.  Bets on whether its Red Witch, Legion, a Cardinal Flunky, or an Overseer one?




Still waiting for the first Legacy villain  ...mind controlled, of course...


----------



## Shalimar

The irony of using SARAH, who you have been shown in the last two minutes that she eavesdrops on private communications, to go against UN orders and try to get secret info from a terrorist that the UN was about to execute is breaking the irony meter.  I thought you people lived in a school.


----------



## Hammerhead

SARAH doesn't eavesdrop on conversations...she just happens to hear everywhere people are talking. I mean, the students know that she does it. It's not her fault we speak right in her ears. 

Besides, I think we're forgetting who really controls SARAH. Gadget and Tommy. (Tommy gets custody on weekends).


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Besides, I think we're forgetting who really controls SARAH. *Gadget* and Tommy. (Tommy gets custody on weekends).



I just wanted to quote that.


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:
			
		

> The irony of using SARAH, who you have been shown in the last two minutes that she eavesdrops on private communications, to go against UN orders and try to get secret info from a terrorist that the UN was about to execute is breaking the irony meter.  I thought you people lived in a school.




Note that Anika has completely dismissed Vanguard Tower, if only because Karen did mention it out loud.  The plan is to ask Bishop to come with, at least to the waypoint.


----------



## Hammerhead

Vanguard? As in Vanguard Secure Computing? As in the massive front for Overseer's operations?

Yeah, I'd dismiss it too.


----------



## Shalimar

Wait so she is going to ask him to accompany them out of the school?  How is that not going to be interpreted as aiding and abetting a mass murderer?  Why would the UNJE allow that to happen, and if it does why wouldn't they immediately arrest Anika and throw away the key?


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> Still waiting for the first Legacy villain  ...mind controlled, of course...




Mark's offered to sell out a sort-of friend before (Kelly) and teeters very close to relieving himself of the burden of moral choices by placing his entire faith in the UN. If it hadn't been Ryan who came to get him, Mark might have stayed behind. He's done all of that without mind control, except Jun Min's brain whammy for his cravings.

He's not a villain yet, but the UN Poster Girlboy isn't much of a hero either.


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Vanguard? As in Vanguard Secure Computing? As in the massive front for Overseer's operations?
> 
> Yeah, I'd dismiss it too.




Well, yeah, there's that too...but it is abandoned and it's systems are down, so not a totally horrible idea.


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Wait so she is going to ask him to accompany them out of the school?  How is that not going to be interpreted as aiding and abetting a mass murderer?  Why would the UNJE allow that to happen, and if it does why wouldn't they immediately arrest Anika and throw away the key?




She's not really thinking straight at the moment.  She's determined to save James and could care less what the UN thinks at this point.  Plus, hey, maybe Bishop can start a group of both disenfranchised ex-UN and ex-Pantheon elites.  We can take 'em all on!


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Agamon said:
			
		

> She's not really thinking straight at the moment.  She's determined to save James and could care less what the UN thinks at this point.  Plus, hey, maybe Bishop can start a group of both disenfranchised ex-UN and ex-Pantheon elites.  We can take 'em all on!




Cassie would join. She's really beginning to doubt any/all power groups around now are worth a cup of warm.. you know.


----------



## Aenion

Agamon said:
			
		

> She's not really thinking straight at the moment.  She's determined to save James and could care less what the UN thinks at this point.  Plus, hey, maybe Bishop can start a group of both disenfranchised ex-UN and ex-Pantheon elites.  We can take 'em all on!




Finally Karen's plans are coming to fruition


----------



## Hammerhead

Agamon said:
			
		

> Well, yeah, there's that too...but it is abandoned and it's systems are down, so not a totally horrible idea.




No, but your own private dimension beats the hell out of it.

The UNJE at the moment is going to have a great deal of trouble trying to arrest anyone on Legacy, since their Mudaba Adin facility just got trashed, and the only Elite team who could take Legacy is already likely to meet up with them in their current mission (Beta? Charlie? I don't think so). If Obana declares them to be criminals *now*, then they'd just take her down before they left. And that assumes that Miss Daycare has the kind of authority necessary to declare that.

It's not even a smart move for the UNJE to declare them criminals, although it might happen nonetheless (ego is a powerful thing). For the vast majority of the team, the decision to help comes doesn't really come from dissatisfaction with the UN but instead a commitment to their teammates. Assuming they don't commit any other crimes in the course of their rogue mission, a jury of peers would likely find them to be innocent (if successful. We're all raised on the kind of movies where the heroes risk everyone to save an innocent, and we instinctively sympathize with those guys). I mean, it wouldn't be anything that serious...reckless endangerment, maybe?

Declaring the teens criminals would raise the question of how the entire UNJE team managed to get hired while being criminals, and cast the entire UN in a bad light. It also doesn't really give Legacy anywhere to go except for an enemy organization. The UNJE could easily work out a deal afterwards that saves the faces of everyone and doesn't burn any bridges

Ryan understands their reasoning. Hell, if it were anyone but one of his friends, he wouldn't really care. 

But Ryan would sooner see Bishop dead.


----------



## Victim

A more military style of justice might be appropriate for the situation though, considering that people are generally angry about elites.

But yeah, having an entire team go rogue is certainly a potential PR disaster for the UN, especially if the teens put a good face on the situation and continue to assist in disaster relief and such independently.  Too much pressure could cause the teens to release some upseting information.

But yeah, immediate containment is basically infeasible, as long as Legacy doesn't split.  But even Mark is going against the UN.

Of course, Obanta might be lying about an attack team executing James; it could just be a bluff to panic Ryan into rescueing and healing James to fulfill RW's power requirement.


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> No, but your own private dimension beats the hell out of it.




I guess so, but it's cut off from the real world with no equipment or anything.  Not a bad temporary idea to see if Ryan can heal him.


----------



## Tokiwong

All I can say is that some points ring true, and some are close.

Others are off the mark.

But it will all go down very soon.


----------



## Shalimar

Between Gilden and Anika they should be able to come up with some kind of magical ritual to purify him.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Between Gilden and Anika they should be able to come up with some kind of magical ritual to purify him.



 With their powers combined they are Captain Magic.


----------



## Aenion

Finally saw the final of Heroes last night. I liked it, it left some interesting cliffhangers


----------



## Tokiwong

For some reason I have always liked the wolf and shepherd analogy with Karen and Bishop it worked surprisingly better then I thought when she was first introduced.

Yay


----------



## Aenion

It's proving very suitable


----------



## Hammerhead

The wolf hunts the sheep down and kills them.

The shepherd exploits them systematically.


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> The wolf hunts the sheep down and kills them.
> 
> The shepherd exploits them systematically.




LOL, I think "guides and protects" is what Toki was going for, but your interpretation is funnier.


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> LOL, I think "guides and protects" is what Toki was going for, but your interpretation is funnier.



I have to agree with Aggy


----------



## Hammerhead

Hey, Toki, quick question: what sorts of crimes has Bishop committed? You know, the people he's killed, etc.


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Hey, Toki, quick question: what sorts of crimes has Bishop committed? You know, the people he's killed, etc.



 The majorities of his crimes consist of attacks on UNJE facilities around the world, or suspected of orchestrating them.  How many people has he killed or been involved with killing is probably around two to three hundred people worldwide, all of them baselines.

He has never killed an elite, and made very public statements against murdering his peers.  But he did not reserve this for baselines during his Pantheon days.  His most violent attack was in Barcelona where he destroyed a precursor facility to the UNJE Training Institutions, seventy-eight people lost their lives that day.  It was also the same attack that saw Mr. McCallister get crippled by Razor (sketchy here cause my notes are at home), and gave him his signature limp with his cane.

Obviously he was involved with the Matrix Club, and the public in general believes that he was either the mastermind or involved with the Mexico City attack, even in light of other evidence.  Despite his violent tendencies he is still considered one of the more charismatic leaders of Pantheon, and his written essays are often debated in higher education and by Pantheon sympathizers.

Bishop is no angel and has a violent past, and although he isn’t exactly a roving lunatic bent on psychotic frenzies he is capable of murder for what he believes to be right.


----------



## Shalimar

So he's Paragon without the PR, or hiding the bodies.


----------



## Aenion

Shalimar said:
			
		

> So he's Paragon without the PR, or hiding the bodies.




He's more honest


----------



## Hammerhead

Oh please. How can you equate killing one person b/c intel indicates he's got some superplague with the whole "international terrorist" angle?

Bishop is the dishonest one. His philosophy is nothing more complicated than that of a schoolyard bully (I can beat you up, so I'm better than you) that he disguises under Old World charm.


----------



## Victim

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Oh please. How can you equate killing one person b/c intel indicates he's got some superplague with the whole "international terrorist" angle?
> 
> Bishop is the dishonest one. His philosophy is nothing more complicated than that of a schoolyard bully (I can beat you up, so I'm better than you) that he disguises under Old World charm.




He also feeds into elites' persecution complex fueled by Holocaust analogies and 40 years of Marvel comics' mutant paranoia.


----------



## Aenion

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Oh please. How can you equate killing one person b/c intel indicates he's got some superplague with the whole "international terrorist" angle?
> 
> Bishop is the dishonest one. His philosophy is nothing more complicated than that of a schoolyard bully (I can beat you up, so I'm better than you) that he disguises under Old World charm.




We don't know what has been swept under the rug about Paragon's actions up to now. Maybe it's nothing but we've already seen some indication that he's willing to do what he believes it takes. They both do the same thing except Paragon disguises it under Old World charm, super charisma and UN backing. To me it seems Paragon does it mostly to fill his pocket, Bishop does it because he wants to improve the position of Elites in the world.

And it seems that Bishop is turning around a bit or he's abusing Karen's dislike of the UNJE and believe that people can change, to tell her exactly what she wants to hear...


----------



## Tokiwong

I watched the Fountain I liked it, the soundtrack is also amazing.


----------



## Victim

Aenion said:
			
		

> To me it seems Paragon does it mostly to fill his pocket, Bishop does it because he wants to improve the position of Elites in the world.




Bishop is an elite, ergo improving the position of elites in general also tends to improve his position in particular.  It's not as though his position is devoid of self interest, even if he's willing to make short term sacrifices.

Improving the position of a generally wealthy and powerful minority via violence is generally viewed as a bad thing.


----------



## Shalimar

Victim said:
			
		

> Bishop is an elite, ergo improving the position of elites in general also tends to improve his position in particular.  It's not as though his position is devoid of self interest, even if he's willing to make short term sacrifices.
> 
> Improving the position of a generally wealthy and powerful minority via violence is generally viewed as a bad thing.




When that minority is forcibly registered and sterilized by the world government its not a bad thing.  When that world government is creating a virus that can wipe out all the elites if it  spreads its even more appropriate to resist.

I would ask the question though that since No Return kills the patient as well as removing their powers, why would the UN give the victim the disease instead of a much cheaper bullet?  I guess the arguement can be made that they are doing it to advance No Return to the point where it is a viable way to remove powers without killing, but testing an experimental drugs on people seems a little evil.  If you want them to die then there are more humane ways, and if you don't want them to die then giving them a potentially deadly disease is a bad idea.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> When that minority is forcibly registered and sterilized by the world government its not a bad thing.  When that world government is creating a virus that can wipe out all the elites if it  spreads its even more appropriate to resist.
> 
> I would ask the question though that since No Return kills the patient as well as removing their powers, why would the UN give the victim the disease instead of a much cheaper bullet?  I guess the arguement can be made that they are doing it to advance No Return to the point where it is a viable way to remove powers without killing, but testing an experimental drugs on people seems a little evil.  If you want them to die then there are more humane ways, and if you don't want them to die then giving them a potentially deadly disease is a bad idea.



 No Return was never intended to kill elites, it just happened that way.

It was only supposed to remove their abilities, permanently.

It just turns out to kill most people that get it, and by most I am thinking like 98%, and yes they did learn this through experiment, i.e. elites died  though the teens probably are not privy to that info, though I am sure Bishop is on some level since they were using it at Eden.


----------



## Shalimar

The turning out to kill people is reason enough to stop using it.  Either you intend for the people you are using it on to die in which case there are more humane ways, or you don't intend for them to die so you don't inject them with stuff that will most likely kill them.

I'm really curious as to how James got infected, wouldn't have anything to do with the fact that the UN had gotten their warp tech working and they didn't want anyone else to copy his powers would it?


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> The turning out to kill people is reason enough to stop using it.  Either you intend for the people you are using it on to die in which case there are more humane ways, or you don't intend for them to die so you don't inject them with stuff that will most likely kill them.
> 
> I'm really curious as to how James got infected, wouldn't have anything to do with the fact that the UN had gotten their warp tech working and they didn't want anyone else to copy his powers would it?



 The only thing I can say is that the UNJE had nothing to with how James got infected.

And yes the humane way would be to quit, but when you have some hubris you believe you can make it work, and if a prisoner dies you can always write them off...


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> The only thing I can say is that the UNJE had nothing to with how James got infected.
> 
> And yes the humane way would be to quit, but when you have some hubris you believe you can make it work, and if a prisoner dies you can always write them off...




Did he catch it because Kiyana was sleeping around?


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Registration/Sterilization is a valid action by a Goverment? I disagree. And the use of bioweapons (be it to merely nullify or kill) is a reckless action. You play with fire with something like No Return, cut and dried. 

I quess being an Elite means you've got no civil rights anymore according the the UN.


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> I quess being an Elite means you've got no civil rights anymore according the the UN.



That is for the players to decide.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Did he catch it because Kiyana was sleeping around?



Kiyana is a sweet young and chaste girl unlike Karen/Anika/Kelly/Aya/Anika... etc...


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kiyana is a sweet young and chaste girl unlike Karen/Anika/Kelly/Aya/Anika... etc...




No one gets less action than Star.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Samnell said:
			
		

> No one gets less action than Star.





Cassie?


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie?



 I think overall.


----------



## Victim

Shalimar said:
			
		

> When that minority is forcibly registered and sterilized by the world government its not a bad thing.  When that world government is creating a virus that can wipe out all the elites if it  spreads its even more appropriate to resist.
> 
> I would ask the question though that since No Return kills the patient as well as removing their powers, why would the UN give the victim the disease instead of a much cheaper bullet?  I guess the arguement can be made that they are doing it to advance No Return to the point where it is a viable way to remove powers without killing, but testing an experimental drugs on people seems a little evil.  If you want them to die then there are more humane ways, and if you don't want them to die then giving them a potentially deadly disease is a bad idea.




I'm not going to defend sterilization.  It's not moral.  Moreover, it's also stupid.  Since elite birthrates were already mentioned by the UN doctors as being low due various incompatibilities (apparently ranging from the small to turning into rock/crystal), and elite powers being spread by infection, sterilization seems to be largely ineffective at best.  And people will be really pissed if they find out.

Since elites are dangerous, the UN (and other responsible governments) needs to create effective anti-elite measures.  I feel that even a gov acting justly would do so, to say nothing of actual countries or the fictional groups in question.  We can suppose that No Return didn't pan out as hoped, since it does kill the subject and can be reverse engineered into a deadly contagious bio(nano?) weapon.  The program was also canceled secretly by Paragon in light of controversy and ineffectiveness - of course, it's possible that someone else reinstated it, but in light of cutscenes to UN geniuses discussing its disappointing results far earlier, that seems unlikely - bureacratic inertia and the fallacy of sunk costs were likely a major reason for its continued existence.  Considering the apparent collabaration between a major UN figure and Red Witch, it might be reasonable assumption that a sample was dug out of storage to use as part of their plot, and not because of any large scale UNJE strategy.  I can't see Paragon for instance being happy about No Return coming back from the burial he performed.

Besides, James' ability blows warp suits away.  Sure, those are great for small, elite forces.  But James can deliver far greater force, with more flexibility, at far lower costs.  He can deliver large numbers of conventional troops or vehicles quickly.  His biggest portals can let SHIPS pass through!  Even if he doesn't want to directly support combat operations, he's still a logistical godsend.  The ability to connect any 2 places in the world in seconds would be a great help in dealing with the current crisis for instance.  Even where people willing and able to help or needed supplies are available, getting them to the right place in a timely fashion can be difficult.

Registration was part of the Pantheon game plan too.  IMO, that's the probably the biggest strike against it as a matter of policy.  Not to say that the situation is entirely zero sum, but events desireable to an enemy may not be the best option often for you.  The morality (and legality) of registration seem to be hotly debated whenever the issue comes up discussing supers AND heavily dependent on the exact law.  Draft provisions, sentences, incentives, etc are huge deal.  For instance, a registration act with a no escape draft, harsh penalties, and no advantages is pretty much an entirely different beast than one with no draft, uses non-registered status as an aggrevating factor if the person is involved in a crime (since it shows intent), and which provides much needed training for free or a nominal cost.  From what we've seen, the UN act doesn't seem too terrible (no draft, they pay you to train).  Except for them acting in bad faith and using the incentives to round up elites for sterilization thing.  But considering the hyperconnectedness of the Legacy universe, the privacy issue is probably moot anyway, cause unless you take extreme measures (like never doing anything online or via cell), it doesn't exist.  Not to pick on Cassie, but she probably throws away more information via her blog (both in posts, and in the maintainence of it) than could be obtained from registration, without really complaining or thinking about it.  In this case, registration is more of a formality - they'll have all information one way or another, and at least with the act you know about it.

Besides, one could argue that the basic conflict is which elites are in charge, not baseline protection versus the oppression of elites (those are mere pretenses to frame the conflict).  You have the Pantheon terrorists versus the super INT/CHA/mentalist cabal that's taken control of the UN from the inside.  At that point, which is side is better is a stupid question.


----------



## Samnell

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie?




Cassie and Yoshi got it going on way back.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Samnell said:
			
		

> Cassie and Yoshi got it going on way back.




Are you sure.. or just buying Yoshi's hype?


----------



## Samnell

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Are you sure.. or just buying Yoshi's hype?




Yoshi's hype is a hell of a drug.


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kiyana is a sweet young and chaste girl unlike Karen/Anika/Kelly/Aya/Anika... etc...




Day-yam, Anika gets mentioned twice.  At least Karen got mentioned first.


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:
			
		

> Yoshi's hype is a hell of a drug.




Classic.


----------



## Agamon

Victim said:
			
		

> Besides, James' ability blows warp suits away.




A small part of Anika is selfishly hoping for the team's resident teleporter to get back into action...


----------



## Tokiwong

Samnell said:
			
		

> Yoshi's hype is a hell of a drug.



I concur, this is awesome.


----------



## Tokiwong

I had a large post for the OOC and then I planned to do an in-game post but the boards being down made that all FUBAR so I am just hitting the sack.

Victim as always highly insightful.


----------



## Tokiwong

Freaking pro, it comes up and my post is at home on my desktop.


----------



## Mimic

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I had a large post for the OOC and then I planned to do an in-game post but the boards being down made that all FUBAR so I am just hitting the sack.
> 
> Victim as always highly insightful.




Good to know I wasn't the only one having problems getting on.


----------



## Tokiwong

As far as sterilization from a GM’s standpoint it was always intended to be a hot issue for the players to debate though it was never really intended for the players to find out until that little hidden subplot had played itself out.  

The major fear for the UNJE and the reason that No Return was pushed so hard was because of the knowledge that humanity would be one day outnumbered by elites, though in reality it would be mostly people with the genes but no actual powers, carriers of the “virus” which is really one part genetic catalyst the other part stabilizing nano-machines working in concert created by Dr. Harper/Cardinal and Kelly Mitchell’s mother whose name escapes me at the moment.

Why does No Return continue to exist, because despite Paragon burying the project, which is a failure on many levels, there is still a need for it on some levels.  You can bet that those UNJE officials in the know are considering its mass deployment for the more dangerous elite criminals to silence the issue completely.  Plus the project cost a ton of money, and they wanted to find some kind of future use for it, and because from my own experience large government organizations never really throw anything away, it either gets reutilized until it can’t be used anymore or shuttled off to some forgotten place for future reassessment. 

Oh and Kelly did have special combination of the virus so to speak, her mother intentionally made sure to try and keep her daughter fertile, but that process is much more involved then the process Cardinal utilized for everyone else.  But since she is dead that matter is a little moot.

I think you are pretty close to the mark when you look at the conflict on Earth Legacy, it is between the powerful internal UNJE core and the Pantheon Terrorists, although the Red Witch does what she does best, ingratiate herself with power players.  Creating a literal web of spies around the globe, most likely luring them with genuine promises of power, like she did with Kelly, but probably a little more subtle.  Obviously there are quite a few conflicts to consider at the moment, which is probably the more difficult aspect of this game, on how to balance all those so none seem rather trite or perhaps unimportant.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Mimic said:
			
		

> Good to know I wasn't the only one having problems getting on.





Ironic it happened when Morrus went on Vaction huh? Just goes to prove he's the lifeblood of this board. LOL


----------



## Aenion

Agamon said:
			
		

> Day-yam, Anika gets mentioned twice.  At least Karen got mentioned first.




Lol 

Anika does get around while Karen has her hands full with one guy/god


----------



## Shalimar

Are there any elites that aren't as randy as a farm girl after harvest?


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Are there any elites that aren't as randy as a farm girl after harvest?



 Good question.

I don't really know.


----------



## Mimic

Aenion said:
			
		

> Lol
> 
> Anika does get around while Karen has her hands full with one guy/god





Man, Anika is really is getting a hit on her rep for really no reason. Its not like she has guys lined up around the corner for a turn at her or something. She has only slept with two guys and although Gilden was pretty quick it was more of a reaction to Ryan then anything and with Sami, well they have known each other for some time.



> Are there any elites that aren't as randy as a farm girl after harvest?




Gadget


----------



## Tokiwong

Gadget is technically not an elite 

Edit: Plus yeah Anika isn't that bad, actually pretty mild considering this is a teen drama some of the time


----------



## Aenion

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Gadget is technically not an elite
> 
> Edit: Plus yeah Anika isn't that bad, actually pretty mild considering this is a teen drama some of the time




Lol yeah. A better question would probably have been: 

Are there any teenagers that aren't as randy as a farm girl after harvest?

I think the least randy Elites at the institute would be Mark and Cassie. Ryan isn't really an Elite either else he'd qualify as well. Elites seem to be very loyal to their partners if they even have any.


----------



## Mimic

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Gadget is technically not an elite




I keep forgetting that. I guess Gilden isn't either.


----------



## Tokiwong

Hey Kain do they have buddy keys for *EVE Online* I am interested to see how this game is?

especially with all the drama recently lol.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Hey Kain do they have buddy keys for *EVE Online* I am interested to see how this game is?
> 
> especially with all the drama recently lol.




You can download a 14 day trial version but it's kind of a steep curve man, you might not like it as much as say.. WoW or CoH since it's a more intensive investment of time. I'm coming up on the 5 month mark and just got to 7,000,000 skill points. 

Now that I can use a battleship properly, (Large Projectile Turrets 4 and Cruise Missles 3, and LOTS of the ancillary gunnery/missle skills) I'm going back to what I designed my character Ryland Ro for. Design, building and R&D. 

But if you are careful in how you design the pc you can come up with a much more potent combat type than Ryland.


----------



## Tokiwong

Just looking for something different.


----------



## Hammerhead

You could try Guild Wars (although there's no free trial), since it doesn't involve armed men coming into your house and robbing you on a monthly basis.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Just looking for something different.




That's cool, just warning you to read up and plan out. don't leap in with your first pc.. work out what you want (fighter/trader/whatever) before you try it out. (I liked it) and be prepared for a 1 1/2 training session..(very good help files too)


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> You could try Guild Wars (although there's no free trial), since it doesn't involve armed men coming into your house and robbing you on a monthly basis.



Well I am currently playing LOTRO but just want to sample some variety, we shall see


----------



## Aenion

I tried out Vanguard, but it's nothing really special sadly.

Right now I'm killing time with Vanguard and SWG (when I feel like logging on) until probably Hellgate: London and WAR


----------



## Tokiwong

Aenion said:
			
		

> I tried out Vanguard, but it's nothing really special sadly.
> 
> Right now I'm killing time with Vanguard and SWG (when I feel like logging on) until probably Hellgate: London and WAR



 WAR will kick so much ass I just might go blind.


----------



## Aenion

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> WAR will kick so much ass I just might go blind.




I do hope so (aside from the going blind bit) , old school warhammer player here


----------



## Tokiwong

Aenion said:
			
		

> I do hope so (aside from the going blind bit) , old school warhammer player here



Chaos Chosen for the win, unless the Dark Elves have some cool toys


----------



## Aenion

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Chaos Chosen for the win, unless the Dark Elves have some cool toys




Dark Elves all the way 

Though Empire witch hunters look rather nice


----------



## Tokiwong

Aenion said:
			
		

> Dark Elves all the way
> 
> Though Empire witch hunters look rather nice



 They have some pretty cool abilities 

I do agree.


----------



## Aenion

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> They have some pretty cool abilities
> 
> I do agree.




It's mostly aesthetics for me, I got 100+ painted dark elves in display cases. Too bad they didn't include Skaven


----------



## Tokiwong

They will be killable mobs, and there is always expansions though they would need another army to oppose them, i.e. dark elves versus high elves, chaos versus the empire, and dwarves versus greenskins.

Not sure who would be a good choice.


----------



## Aenion

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> They will be killable mobs, and there is always expansions though they would need another army to oppose them, i.e. dark elves versus high elves, chaos versus the empire, and dwarves versus greenskins.
> 
> Not sure who would be a good choice.




Sadly the two most likely choices are already taken, Empire and Dwarves. Maybe Bretonnia allied with Wood Elves? But that wouldn't be a likely combination. Another option is Lizardmen.


----------



## Mimic

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> WAR will kick so much ass I just might go blind.




I must be out of the loop, can someone give me a heads up on what this is?


----------



## Victim

Mimic said:
			
		

> I must be out of the loop, can someone give me a heads up on what this is?




Warhammer Online.  A port of Games Workshop's tabletop minis wargame.


----------



## Agamon

Mimic said:
			
		

> I must be out of the loop, can someone give me a heads up on what this is?




If I had to guess, I'd say a Warhammer MMOG.  But I'd only be guessing.


----------



## Tokiwong

Victim said:
			
		

> Warhammer Online.  A port of Games Workshop's tabletop minis wargame.



Both Agamon and Victim are correct 

WAR!


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Both Agamon and Victim are correct
> 
> WAR!




I think it'd be cooler if Victim was more correct.


----------



## Agamon

Picked up Scion the other day, and reading the second paragraph on the Aesir made me grin:

"Aesir Scions promote community stability as a hedge against modern life's harshness.  Yet, they also emphasize personal rights and individual honor.  Therefore, while family and nation are important, injustice against a single person is cause for action and even vengeance."

Damn straight.


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> Picked up Scion the other day, and reading the second paragraph on the Aesir made me grin:
> 
> "Aesir Scions promote community stability as a hedge against modern life's harshness.  Yet, they also emphasize personal rights and individual honor.  Therefore, while family and nation are important, injustice against a single person is cause for action and even vengeance."
> 
> Damn straight.



 Anika is a champion for the little guy.


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Anika is a champion for the little guy.




Anika is a champion of the little guy. Mark is a champion of the soulless, controlling, mass-sterilizing New World Order. They fight crime!


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:
			
		

> Anika is a champion of the little guy. Mark is a champion of the soulless, controlling, mass-sterilizing New World Order. They fight crime!




Another zinger!  Your on fire, dude!  Stop, drop and roll!


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> Another zinger!  Your on fire, dude!  Stop, drop and roll!




I would, but it's been stupidly humid today. I oiled my rock-hard gamer physique up like I do every day, but I think sweating on top of it would be overkill. Instead I'm going to practice my katas while balancing a school bus on the top of my head and reliving the time I saved my platonic female friend from a scary mugger just by flexing my incredible pecs. It builds humility.


----------



## Agamon

LOL, does any of us have a phone??


----------



## Agamon

"she can see James laying in a bed with another person, from her knowledge this is probably Cassandra Prophet"

Heh, that can certainly be taken the wrong way...


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> "she can see James laying in a bed with another person, from her knowledge this is probably Cassandra Prophet"
> 
> Heh, that can certainly be taken the wrong way...



 LOL haha I had not considered that.


----------



## Shalimar

Well no other guy can possibly get around as much as James.


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Well no other guy can possibly get around as much as James.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Agamon said:
			
		

>





You stole my zinger!


----------



## Agamon

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> You stole my zinger!




Yeah, well you sunk my battleship.


----------



## Agamon

LOL, this is great.  The teens will be busting ass to beat Paragon there, and James will already be gone...


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Agamon said:
			
		

> LOL, this is great.  The teens will be busting ass to beat Paragon there, and James will already be gone...





I'm betting not.  My luck isn't that good..James most likely will still be too sick for it.


----------



## Samnell

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> I'm betting not.  My luck isn't that good..James most likely will still be too sick for it.




Motivate him.


----------



## Hammerhead

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> I'm betting not.  My luck isn't that good..James most likely will still be too sick for it.




No, it would be very *bad* if Cassie got James to teleport out. Very bad indeed.


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> No, it would be very *bad* if Cassie got James to teleport out. Very bad indeed.




That's what I'm thinking as well...


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> No, it would be very *bad* if Cassie got James to teleport out. Very bad indeed.





Well she doesn't know that it would be. Right now she's just scared that things will turn around on them again.


----------



## Agamon

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Well she doesn't know that it would be. Right now she's just scared that things will turn around on them again.




Thus my first post...


----------



## Agamon

LOL, first Anika can't lead, now she's too bossy.


----------



## Tokiwong

Correct me if I am wrong, but Clover does not keep the powers, but they go away when she switches them out correct use, I don't want a Rogue, because that is just too ridiculous.


----------



## Shalimar

No, she doesn't keep them.  As soon as she copies another power set, or uses her Mind Reading, Charisma, Drain, or any of her other powers she loses the power.  Since Sariyah is still safe at the school the UN can track the teens at will.  Clover also isn't totally reliant on her powers so she might be able to fight without switching out her powers but thats not too likely.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> No, she doesn't keep them.  As soon as she copies another power set, or uses her Mind Reading, Charisma, Drain, or any of her other powers she loses the power.  Since Sariyah is still safe at the school the UN can track the teens at will.  Clover also isn't totally reliant on her powers so she might be able to fight without switching out her powers but thats not too likely.



 Okay just making sure.


----------



## Agamon

Some interesting self-rationalizations by Clover, I must say...


----------



## Shalimar

Its only rationalization when you are making excuses for why you did something as opposed to factoring it into the decision ahead of time.  She factored it into the decision ahead of time.


----------



## Agamon

I'm just saying that Anika stated for the record that no one was being forced to come along, though Clover's 'hostage' scenario infers otherwise.


----------



## Shalimar

> "This portal leads to the mountains in Iran, not to James' location. Sariyah, I need you to pinpoint his location more precisely when we get there.






> "Sariyah, you're a civilian, the UN won't punish you. And I have a place to hide you once you can tell us where we need to go, you won't be a part of the fighting.






> And Sariyah, you owe me




All of that implies she wasn't getting a choice, thats what I based Clover's reasoning on.  That may not be what Anika intended but that is what Clover honestly got from the conversation.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> All of that implies she wasn't getting a choice, thats what I based Clover's reasoning on.  That may not be what Anika intended but that is what Clover honestly got from the conversation.



 The only thing that matters is how Mrs. Obana spins the events.


----------



## Agamon

The first one was Anika assuming Sariyah wanting to help.  The second is a bit out of context, as Anika trying to talk her into it, not insisting.  The third was Ryan being Ryan.  But Toki's right, it doesn't really matter what anyone else thinks.  But that's more what I was talking about, what SARAH has recorded, not what Anika thinks.


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> The first one was Anika assuming Sariyah wanting to help.  The second is a bit out of context, as Anika trying to talk her into it, not insisting.  The third was Ryan being Ryan.  But Toki's right, it doesn't really matter what anyone else thinks.  But that's more what I was talking about, what SARAH has recorded, not what Anika thinks.



 I think things will be interesting either way.


----------



## Shalimar

Clover expects the UN to understand that this was the best she could have done under the circumstances.  Then again Clover believes in the UN whole-heartedly.  Just because she is doing what she believes is in the best interest of the UN given the circumstances it doesn't mean Obana or Paragon would agree, or wouldn't spin it somehow.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Clover expects the UN to understand that this was the best she could have done under the circumstances.  Then again Clover believes in the UN whole-heartedly.  Just because she is doing what she believes is in the best interest of the UN given the circumstances it doesn't mean Obana or Paragon would agree, or wouldn't spin it somehow.



 The UNJE wants nothing but the best for everyone.


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> The UNJE wants nothing but the best for everyone.




Everyone = UNJE


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Clover expects the UN to understand that this was the best she could have done under the circumstances.  Then again Clover believes in the UN whole-heartedly.  Just because she is doing what she believes is in the best interest of the UN given the circumstances it doesn't mean Obana or Paragon would agree, or wouldn't spin it somehow.




And that's all I really meant by my statement.


----------



## Aenion

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> After all, I like nuclear submarines.




Lol


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> Everyone = UNJE




Except for the Legacy team. We're very expendable.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Samnell said:
			
		

> Except for the Legacy team. We're very expendable.




Oh so very expendable.

Here is the new costumes! Pay no mind to the Bullseye on the back!


----------



## Tokiwong

Things are going to go boom.


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> The Calvary




I'm not sure we appreciate being called Golgothans. Mark's way too pretty to be a good one.


----------



## Victim

> Karen shakes herself free from Ryan's grasp as he descends




She must have known that Ryan would throw at enemies should he still be carrying her when a fight broke out.


----------



## Hammerhead

Victim said:
			
		

> She must have known that Ryan would throw at enemies should he still be carrying her when a fight broke out.




Totally.


----------



## Tokiwong

Noe one likes a terrorist


----------



## Aenion

Victim said:
			
		

> She must have known that Ryan would throw at enemies should he still be carrying her when a fight broke out.




Which would be a valid tactic.


----------



## Tokiwong

Throwing Karen at any baseline would probably kill them, or damn close to it.


----------



## Aenion

I've considered the tactic before as a combo with Kal, but she'd never allow Ryan to throw her.

Knowing that your body will hurt the object you're flying to more than it'll hurt you, makes for an interesting sense of self preservation (or lack there of).


----------



## Hammerhead

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Throwing Karen at any baseline would probably kill them, or damn close to it.




To quote Ryan's response, "And?"


----------



## Aenion

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> To quote Ryan's response, "And?"




I'd answer that she'd dislike Ryan even more, but I don't want to make you quote yourself


----------



## Tokiwong

Aenion said:
			
		

> I've considered the tactic before as a combo with Kal, but she'd never allow Ryan to throw her.
> 
> Knowing that your body will hurt the object you're flying to more than it'll hurt you, makes for an interesting sense of self preservation (or lack there of).



 Poor Kal, stuck in a sick bed, unable to join the fun.


----------



## Tokiwong

I am actually intrigued by the Rise of the Silver Surfer movie... I will probably see it.


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I am actually intrigued by the Rise of the Silver Surfer movie... I will probably see it.




Me too.  I didn't hate FF1, just the movie version of Dr Doom.


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> Me too.  I didn't hate FF1, just the movie version of Dr Doom.




As strange as this must be coming from me, I just didn't care for how effete the character was. I picture Doom as cultured, sure. But he came across more as the sort of fellow who would get slowly drunk while discussing Derrida with his faithful hound than the ruthless master of Latveria. He didn't have the grandeur.


----------



## Hammerhead

Movie Doom didn't have nothin'!

Really, too much time was spent on the origin story. While a little more necessary than with Spider Man, the truth is...we don't care. They're superheroes. That's all we really need to know. 

Their entire team was effete. I mean, they spent all of their time whining about their new powers (with the exception of Johnny Storm...who is also the best character in UA. Coincidence? I think not!) than doing anything cool. With the Silver Surfer movie, it looks like they might actually be trying, but there's only so much you can do with Surfboard Guy.


----------



## Agamon

Yup, Doom sucked.  Lacked grandeur is an understatement.  His voice should be powerful and commanding.  He's ego personified.  Doom should make Ryan look like Franklin Richards.  We weren't amused.

The story in the first movie was lacking, but the movie was entertaining otherwise (Doom notwithstanding).  The more ads I see for RotSS, the more I think this will be pretty cool.


----------



## Hammerhead

I hear that Ultimate Doom is pretty lame too.


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> I hear that Ultimate Doom is pretty lame too.




I only read Spidey and X-Men, so I have no idea.


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> The story in the first movie was lacking, but the movie was entertaining otherwise (Doom notwithstanding).  The more ads I see for RotSS, the more I think this will be pretty cool.




I did think the casting on the Four was pretty good. Doom just sucked.


----------



## Hammerhead

Samnell said:
			
		

> I did think the casting on the Four was pretty good. Doom just sucked.




Jessica Alba as a scientist?


----------



## Samnell

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Jessica Alba as a scientist?




No, I pegged her as a pair of breasts in a tight suit. But a lot of the time Invisible Woman used to amount to about that too. She didn't impress me as a character, but then Sue Storm never has either. Even with good writers on the comic she comes across pretty generic. I feel the same way about Jean Grey.


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Jessica Alba as a scientist?



 Jessica Alba only does movies to look good, her acting qualities are not her strength.  But her sex appeal wins with the target crowd.


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Jessica Alba only does movies to look good, her acting qualities are not her strength.  But her sex appeal wins with the target crowd.




QFT

She may not be much of an actor, but when she speaks with those big pouty lips of hers, I listen.


----------



## Aenion

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Jessica Alba only does movies to look good




She's good at it 

Clover seems to be off on a rough start with the team...


----------



## Samnell

Aenion said:
			
		

> Clover seems to be off on a rough start with the team...




It could be worse. She could be Ryan.


----------



## Shalimar

Samnell said:
			
		

> It could be worse. She could be Ryan.




Agreed.  Yes, lets invite someone you have just met to commit acts of terrorism with you.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Agreed.  Yes, lets invite someone you have just met to commit acts of terrorism with you.



 Acts of Terrorism help break the ice.


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Acts of Terrorism help break the ice.




Forget Truth or Dare, all the cool kids are into terrorism.


----------



## Victim

I'm pretty sure that the ex Legacy characters' actions are not terrorism, despite the increasing tendency to use it for anything.  There are no attacks or threats of attacks against civilians or non combatants - and so far no attacks on military combatants either.  No political or ideological motivation unless you really stretch "try to save my friend."  

Pretty much the only terrorist connection is Bishop's involvement.  But he's worked with the characters in past during emergencies with no resulting sanction or reprimand.  Mark and Anika haven't yet shared the change in his official status in the eyes of the UNJE.  His confinement was very light (of course, SARAH surveillance would give the UN lots of flexibility in keeping a watchful eye on him).  With much of the Institute destroyed or heavily damaged (presumeably along with guardian STARs), UN teams busy throughout globe doing disaster relief or attacking Pantheon places, and many of the combat trained elites at the institute deserting, there's (probably) not much of a reserve at the moment to back up that surveillance, however.  So leaving him behind isn't particularly secure either.  

I'd say that they're more like protesters who might be getting ready to storm the police barricade.    Even the connection to a more dangerous and radical element isn't out of line.


----------



## Aenion

Their actions are more akin to desertion and possibly defection by freeing Bishop. 

Now Cassie injecting James with a virus that is designed to kill baselines... Luckily she can claim ignorance on that regard.

Terrorism is at a risk of becoming a very convenient excuse for governments these days.


----------



## Tokiwong

I believe the teens are doing what they believe to be is right.


----------



## Hammerhead

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I believe the teens are doing what they believe to be is right.




Everyone does what they think is right. Big deal.


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Everyone does what they think is right. Big deal.



 I was trying to put into context that I do not believe they are acting in a way that would portray them as terrorists nor is the UNJE pushing that.  They are looking at it from the angle of they gave you a task and you said up yours and went and did your own thing.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I was trying to put into context that I do not believe they are acting in a way that would portray them as terrorists nor is the UNJE pushing that.  They are looking at it from the angle of they gave you a task and you said up yours and went and did your own thing.





Idealy Cassie would try to find the 'middle' path, the way that both humans and elites can coexits (yeah she's an idealist, but she's burning out..and becoming rapidly bitter at the lack of empathy/understanding/cooperation between sides)


----------



## Tokiwong

Strangely enough elites have never really had a weak position in the general populace.  But then again the main conflict or argument for Pantheon was the exploitation of elites more so then them being feared.

That and elite superiority lol.


----------



## Victim

Cassie always struck me a highly pro-elite, albeit a non militant one.  A middle path would involve actual concessions, instead of a self regulation plan/hope.


----------



## Aenion

Karen just wants the world to become one big happy family...


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Everyone does what they think is right. Big deal.




This is true.  Hasn't Bishop, Cardinal and Overseer done what they believe is right?  The only truly 'evil' villains are the ones from the other universe, like Red Witch, who's just a greedy, power hungry beeotch.


----------



## Agamon

Aenion said:
			
		

> Their actions are more akin to desertion and possibly defection by freeing Bishop.
> 
> Now Cassie injecting James with a virus that is designed to kill baselines... Luckily she can claim ignorance on that regard.
> 
> Terrorism is at a risk of becoming a very convenient excuse for governments these days.




Legacy's not military, so desertion and defection don't apply.  Breach of contract, maybe?

From Clover's POV they're terrorists.  Kidnapping innocents?  Taking hostages?  Threatening authority with violence?  Using hostage as a human shield (I'd maybe give her this one; nice move there Ryan, cosmic dude hides behind the new girl)?

I agree though, they're bucking authority, but they're not terrorists.


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I was trying to put into context that I do not believe they are acting in a way that would portray them as terrorists nor is the UNJE pushing that.  They are looking at it from the angle of they gave you a task and you said up yours and went and did your own thing.




It's not terrorism, but it's not a good thing, no matter how you slice it....


----------



## Agamon

Aenion said:
			
		

> Karen just wants the world to become one big happy family...




Both "Why Can't We Be Friends" and "I'd Like to Teach the World to Sing" are going though my head right now.  Thanks.   

Being fictional, Karen's world would be terribly dull.  If it was real, I'd agree.


----------



## Aenion

Agamon said:
			
		

> Both "Why Can't We Be Friends" and "I'd Like to Teach the World to Sing" are going though my head right now.  Thanks.
> 
> Being fictional, Karen's world would be terribly dull.  If it was real, I'd agree.




Lol, you're welcome, I prefer "Shiny Happy People" 

But yeah Karen's world would kill any adventure possibilities.


----------



## Mimic

Agamon said:
			
		

> Legacy's not military, so desertion and defection don't apply.  Breach of contract, maybe?
> 
> From Clover's POV they're terrorists.  Kidnapping innocents?  Taking hostages?  Threatening authority with violence?  Using hostage as a human shield (I'd maybe give her this one; nice move there Ryan, cosmic dude hides behind the new girl)?
> 
> I agree though, they're bucking authority, but they're not terrorists.




I don't think they would be considered terrorists but there are lots of things that the teens could be arrested for:

Interferring in an offical investigation
Aiding the escape of a known criminal
Interferring in an offical police procedure (assuming some of the bad guys get away - such as James)
Releasing classified information to a known terrorist
Unlawfull confinement (If Clover really believes there was no alternative)

Those are just off the top of my head and considering that there is more then likely martial law in place the list could grow quite quickly.


----------



## Hammerhead

Versus:

Conspiracy to Commit Murder
Attempted Murder
Child Abuse/Endangerment (He he!)

Even the charges about freeing Bishop are questionable...what kind of custody were they freeing him from? If he was some kind of prisoner, he probably should have been treated as such and not kept with a bunch of impressionable minors.

Toki, aren't Kiyana and Aya supposed to be there as well?  And how do the UNJE soldiers appear to be responding to the teens' conversation?


----------



## Aenion

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Versus:
> 
> Conspiracy to Commit Murder
> Attempted Murder
> Child Abuse/Endangerment (He he!)




Karen and Ryan could easily be charged with inciting minors to commit criminal acts.

Come to think of it, Karen, not being a member of Legacy nor a minor, could be charged with most of Mimic's list and then some. Even if she's on record as not wanting Sariyah to come along if she didn't do so voluntarily, she did propose Bishop as a possible aide, she gave her full support to the group's actions, she listened in on a top secret meeting...


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Versus:
> 
> Conspiracy to Commit Murder
> Attempted Murder
> Child Abuse/Endangerment (He he!)
> 
> Even the charges about freeing Bishop are questionable...what kind of custody were they freeing him from? If he was some kind of prisoner, he probably should have been treated as such and not kept with a bunch of impressionable minors.
> 
> Toki, aren't Kiyana and Aya supposed to be there as well?  And how do the UNJE soldiers appear to be responding to the teens' conversation?



 Good questions when i get some free time I will fill in the blanks.


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Toki, aren't Kiyana and Aya supposed to be there as well?  And how do the UNJE soldiers appear to be responding to the teens' conversation?



No real way to tell their suits cover their whole bodies including their faces, but they seem disciplined.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Just discovered another dvd for my 'Not a darn good guy in the whole show' collection.

Black Lagoon. A DVD that supposedly has been compared to Cowboy Bebop.. looks good so far.


----------



## Agamon

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Black Lagoon. A DVD that supposedly has been compared to Cowboy Bebop.. looks good so far.




But what about Blue Lagoon?  That has Brooke Shields' boobies.  The first time I saw such a thing on TV as a kid.  Can't remember how young I was, but I do remember being disturbed, embarrassed and intrigued all at the same time...


----------



## Victim

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Just discovered another dvd for my 'Not a darn good guy in the whole show' collection.
> 
> Black Lagoon. A DVD that supposedly has been compared to Cowboy Bebop.. looks good so far.




Rock is pretty much non awful.  That's close enough to good by standards of the other characters, right?  The series is good though.


----------



## Tokiwong

Ergo Proxy is best show.


----------



## Agamon

Okay, it's not anime, sorry, but if you haven't seen Knocked Up yet, it's freakin' hilarious.  Ocean's Thirteen wasn't too shabby either.

Going to go see FF tomorrow.  Here's hoping Doom isn't in it hardly at all...


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> Going to go see FF tomorrow.  Here's hoping Doom isn't in it hardly at all...



They team up with him, I hear...


----------



## Hammerhead

Oh, THAT's original.


----------



## Tokiwong

Post forthcoming, once I get a spare moment.


----------



## Agamon

Heh, I assumed Anika and Ryan came in in the middle of the conversation.  HH assumed otherwise.  So, just so you know, Anika is neither deaf nor stupid.


----------



## Hammerhead

It could also just be the difference between a +9 Notice and a +20 Notice. 

Although I don't see how Anika's questions indicate that she's not hearing anything. They seem pretty reasonable to me, and aren't addressed by the authority battle between Paragon and Hughes.


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> It could also just be the difference between a +9 Notice and a +20 Notice.
> 
> Although I don't see how Anika's questions indicate that she's not hearing anything. They seem pretty reasonable to me, and aren't addressed by the authority battle between Paragon and Hughes.




Good point.


----------



## Hammerhead

I never even considered that Ani/Ryan couldn't hear the conversation.


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> I never even considered that Ani/Ryan couldn't hear the conversation.




I was kinda hoping for the vice versa, so...


----------



## Tokiwong

Legacy is at their best when they don't get along.


----------



## Hammerhead

The most effective teams I've been on have also probably been the most dysfunctional.


----------



## Aenion

In division we stand united ... or something.


----------



## Agamon

Okay...Ryan and Karen talked Anika into going back in, now they're not following??  Me is confuzzled...


----------



## Shalimar

So, no help from Paragon?  He isn't so big on the headmaster role methinks.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> So, no help from Paragon?  He isn't so big on the headmaster role methinks.



 He isn't going to tell you this is an official mission if he can't personally make it so.

He already stated this isn't an official mission if the teens want to interpret it as such that is on them, but no UNJE resources will be allocated to them, nor can they expect the help or backing of the organization.


----------



## Tokiwong

LOL is Clover mad at Paragon?


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> LOL is Clover mad at Paragon?





She's in good company.


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> LOL is Clover mad at Paragon?




Yea, she wanted him to give a definite direction for her to take, he was in charge.  When your not sure, having your headmaster give you an order (that isn't an evil order) can give you direction.


----------



## Hammerhead

Agamon said:
			
		

> Okay...Ryan and Karen talked Anika into going back in, now they're not following??  Me is confuzzled...




Sheesh, of course Ryan is heading towards a fight.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

And Cassie is headed for the hills. :-D


----------



## Shalimar

Its a good thing Clover left if Legacy is going to be making sure that Pantheon makes it out alive and gets away.


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Its a good thing Clover left if Legacy is going to be making sure that Pantheon makes it out alive and gets away.




How about one but not the other?

Darn, I shouldn't have gotten rid of Anika's language spell...it'd finally be coming in handy.


----------



## Hammerhead

How exactly is Anika going to save their lives but make sure they're arrested or detained or whatever?


----------



## Aenion

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> How exactly is Anika going to save their lives but make sure they're arrested or detained or whatever?




Knock them out and drag them to a safe location?


----------



## Hammerhead

Then what?


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Then what?



 You eat them.


----------



## Hammerhead

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> You eat them.




Good idea.


----------



## Agamon

Give them the option.  Basically, surrender or die, like Ryan said.  Well, she won't do the killing, but she won't have to.


----------



## Hammerhead

I mean, what happens after they surrender? You can't let them go. And it's not like the cops have a "Drop Off Criminals Here" section. Iran's in chaos, and the UN wants them dead.


----------



## Victim

Drop them off in Obana's office.  Assuming you find anything worthwhile in the bunker (like the syringe), the PCs will need to head back anyway to deliver it to Gadget for analysis anyway, since no player character has science skills, and other smart NPCs (like those more strongly associated with the UN) aren't likely to be trusted.

Or you toss them into Anika's XD space until you find someone who wants them.  Someone has to willing to take Pantheon prisoners.


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> I mean, what happens after they surrender? You can't let them go. And it's not like the cops have a "Drop Off Criminals Here" section. Iran's in chaos, and the UN wants them dead.




UN won't murder them in cold blood.  It's one thing to just destroy a complex of they happen to be in, another to mow them down with a firing squad.  She'll deliver them to wherever the UN wants them.  We have 5 minutes, that should be neough time to get everyone through a portal.  If they do go ahead and shoot them as they walk through the portal, that's on them, I guess.

Could be more of a problem if none of them speak even pigin English, though.


----------



## Agamon

Victim said:
			
		

> Drop them off in Obana's office.  Assuming you find anything worthwhile in the bunker (like the syringe), the PCs will need to head back anyway to deliver it to Gadget for analysis anyway, since no player character has science skills, and other smart NPCs (like those more strongly associated with the UN) aren't likely to be trusted.
> 
> Or you toss them into Anika's XD space until you find someone who wants them.  Someone has to willing to take Pantheon prisoners.





Obana's office was my first choice.  Having mental communication with Gilden helps.  If she doesn't want them there, we can take them wherever she does want them.

I don't think Anika'd be big on the idea of having her XD space being a Pantheon group home.  Plus, with Bishop there already, that would be interesting...


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Agamon said:
			
		

> Obana's office was my first choice.  Having mental communication with Gilden helps.  If she doesn't want them there, we can take them wherever she does want them.
> 
> I don't think Anika'd be big on the idea of having her XD space being a Pantheon group home.  Plus, with Bishop there already, that would be interesting...





Works for me.. Drop them in, literally. Restrained and such, to land on her desk with a loud and messy thump.


----------



## Victim

Agamon said:
			
		

> Obana's office was my first choice.  Having mental communication with Gilden helps.  If she doesn't want them there, we can take them wherever she does want them.




Or you could drop them off in her office anyway.  I get the feeling that appeasing her is very low on the teens' priorities.


----------



## Agamon

As much as pissing Obana off would appease Anika, dropping off a number of terrorists in her office would cause more chaos than it's worth.


----------



## Hammerhead

Uh oh. Ryan was only going to figure for four minutes, not three. 

Looks like someone else just got put on The List.


----------



## Agamon

LOL  Yeah, I think Anika will be starting a list, too.  Probably not a good thing that nearly everyone on it so far work for the UN.

That's assuming she's alive to make a list in a couple minutes...

Hey, Samnell, Mark's been even quieter than usual lately...


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> Hey, Samnell, Mark's been even quieter than usual lately...




I've been fairly busy, plus the email notifications have been a bit spotty. I'll head over and see what I'm missing.


----------



## Shalimar

Well, depending on her father's answer Legacy will be seeing Clover in fairly short order.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Well, depending on her father's answer Legacy will be seeing Clover in fairly short order.





Seems to me that the others have already written her off.

And her dad is a cold bastard.

Question: Didn't everyone in the UN seem to think Ryan was vital? Orbital striking the worlds best chance against Overseer seems.. well foolish.

Unless OS is manipulating events.


----------



## Shalimar

Granted her father might figure that Clover would try to get a read on him, but its absolutely impossible to tell that she is using the power, even with a detect mental power or awareness feat.  She isn't actually entering the people's minds, merely reading from their body language down to the tiniest and most involuntary movements, and then her power fills in what those tiny involuntary movements most likely mean.

Not disagreeing on the fact that a person could avoid her reading of them, just wanted to be clear on how it works.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Granted her father might figure that Clover would try to get a read on him, but its absolutely impossible to tell that she is using the power, even with a detect mental power or awareness feat.  She isn't actually entering the people's minds, merely reading from their body language down to the tiniest and most involuntary movements, and then her power fills in what those tiny involuntary movements most likely mean.
> 
> Not disagreeing on the fact that a person could avoid her reading of them, just wanted to be clear on how it works.



 Oki doki, it mainly means, I don't want the secrets of the UNJE getting out cause someone reads people minds rather flippantly. 

Plus her dad is so cool I rather him be the one to know her better then anyone.

Edit: hell he trained her


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Oki doki, it mainly means, I don't want the secrets of the UNJE getting out cause someone reads people minds rather flippantly.
> 
> Plus her dad is so cool I rather him be the one to know her better then anyone.
> 
> Edit: hell he trained her




I didn't think mind reading in this situation was exactly that flippant, but I do understand.  The way to get around her reading people is still a will save, but her mind reading isn't a mental power so immunity to mental powers doesn't work.  Its just a will save to rigidly control yourself and present a completely blank face that she can't glean any meaning from.

But I'd agree that he'd definitely expect her to try and read them after what he has said.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I didn't think mind reading in this situation was exactly that flippant, but I do understand.  The way to get around her reading people is still a will save, but her mind reading isn't a mental power so immunity to mental powers doesn't work.  Its just a will save to rigidly control yourself and present a completely blank face that she can't glean any meaning from.
> 
> But I'd agree that he'd definitely expect her to try and read them after what he has said.



 LOL flippant is too strong a word, it is part of her "style" to do so.

As far as the effect yeah, I understand that, but I really don't want to get into the messy affair of determining when it applies, if it is a will save it is a will save, if they have an immunity to that then it works.  The fact that he knew is one, well like I said he trained her, and two, the way it works "in setting" is that their minds are consistently buzzing with "white noise" it is probably pretty annoying until they get used to it, and also well have compensators so they don't go insane.

But the white noise basically makes it impossible to read, and I use the term white noise, but there is obviously no real sound but it screens the mind in useless information.

If the system senses any intrusion, i.e. it repels mental invasion they would recognize it, from a subtle ability they won't know who; hell they will barely _feel_ it.  But given his knowledge it was easy for him to pinpoint where.


----------



## Tokiwong

As an aside yeah it is expensive to have that Immunity 

But after what happened with Joss, they freaking need it.


----------



## Shalimar

There isn't any intrusion for the system to react to.  The systems would certainly counteract her powers as well as anyone who used mental powers on them, but they'd counter hers simply because the white noise would be cancelling or interfering with their involuntary movements.  The system would only be able to give them info if it could tell whenever a person looked at someone with an implant, she just takes in more detail then normal people do with their eyes and interprets it better.

But I agree that he'd be able to flat out guess that she would have tried to read them.


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> As an aside yeah it is expensive to have that Immunity
> 
> But after what happened with Joss, they freaking need it.




30pp, you aint kidding.  Thats 2 PLs dedicated to it, but well worth it.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> There isn't any intrusion for the system to react to.  The systems would certainly counteract her powers as well as anyone who used mental powers on them, but they'd counter hers simply because the white noise would be cancelling or interfering with their involuntary movements.  The system would only be able to give them info if it could tell whenever a person looked at someone with an implant, she just takes in more detail then normal people do with their eyes and interprets it better.
> 
> But I agree that he'd be able to flat out guess that she would have tried to read them.



 I would say from now on you describe the ability as reading body language instead of reading surface thoughts.

Each act has very different imagery going on.


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I would say from now on you describe the ability as reading body language instead of reading surface thoughts.
> 
> Each act has very different imagery going on.




Right.  Sounds good.


----------



## Victim

It's only 10 points if you make immunity to mental effects instead of immunity to all Will Saves.


----------



## Hammerhead

Or 1 point if it's Immunity (My Daughter).


----------



## Agamon

Okay, let's see if I got this.  Anika and Sami are in the main building with the baselines, Mark just left there to find Cassie, and Karen and Ryan are in the ruined tower checking out what's down the shaft?  Who did Kiyana go with?  Am I forgetting anyone?  Do Ryan and Karen really want to go exploring right now?  It's kinda like looking for seashells on the beach as a tidal wave looms...


----------



## Aenion

The goal was to find any clues as to what happened to James and/or anyone who can provide more information.

Besides who better to do so than the two more durable members of the team. However a orbital bombardement has even Karen worried for her safety.


----------



## Victim

Agamon said:
			
		

> Okay, let's see if I got this.  Anika and Sami are in the main building with the baselines, Mark just left there to find Cassie, and Karen and Ryan are in the ruined tower checking out what's down the shaft?  Who did Kiyana go with?  Am I forgetting anyone?  Do Ryan and Karen really want to go exploring right now?  It's kinda like looking for seashells on the beach as a tidal wave looms...




Who's gathering seashells again?

Besides, being in a bunker deep underground would likely be somewhat helpful if the PCs are caught in the orbital attack.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Victim said:
			
		

> Who's gathering seashells again?
> 
> Besides, being in a bunker deep underground would likely be somewhat helpful if the PCs are caught in the orbital attack.




Depends.. an orbital laser/particle beam.. possibly.

An orbital Harpoon.. (ie.. massive spear of ceramics/depleted uranium and a rough guidance system) unlikely. An orbital penetrator like that..will go though most things like a blow torch though butter and most likely will be up to a dozen such at once.

What can I say.. I read up a lot on the concept of future weapons. (they are a scarey and CHEAP superweapon.. gravity gives them all they will ever need to hurt anything they hit)


----------



## Agamon

Wow, an orbital harpoon?  Who'd do that to their own planet?  I'm thinking particle beam, and Victim has a point, if they're deep underground, they'll probably be safe...assuming no cave-in...but even then they probably wouldn't die, neither of them needing air, food or water.  Plus Ryan can disintigrate matter.  Huh, I love it when a good plan unintentionally comes together.

Get my email, by the way, Toki...?


----------



## Tokiwong

I got it.


----------



## Tokiwong

The UNJE isn't trying an invading space armada, they just want to surgically remove the site from the face of the Earth


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Agamon said:
			
		

> Wow, an orbital harpoon?  Who'd do that to their own planet?  I'm thinking particle beam, and Victim has a point, if they're deep underground, they'll probably be safe...assuming no cave-in...but even then they probably wouldn't die, neither of them needing air, food or water.  Plus Ryan can disintigrate matter.  Huh, I love it when a good plan unintentionally comes together.
> 
> Get my email, by the way, Toki...?





Well it's 'cleaner' than a nuke..and once you get one in orbit.. it's pretty cheap to deploy..and given it's location all you got to do it be able to do a ballistic approach.

And you can adjust by setting the number you use to 'surgical' pin point accuracy.


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Well it's 'cleaner' than a nuke..and once you get one in orbit.. it's pretty cheap to deploy..and given it's location all you got to do it be able to do a ballistic approach.
> 
> And you can adjust by setting the number you use to 'surgical' pin point accuracy.



 You going to reply to Samnell?


----------



## Agamon

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Well it's 'cleaner' than a nuke..and once you get one in orbit.. it's pretty cheap to deploy..and given it's location all you got to do it be able to do a ballistic approach.
> 
> And you can adjust by setting the number you use to 'surgical' pin point accuracy.




Interesting.  And, yes, scary.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Agamon said:
			
		

> Interesting.  And, yes, scary.





Trust me there are much scarier permutations of it.


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> Wow, an orbital harpoon?  Who'd do that to their own planet?




It was thought during the Manhattan Project that a working fission bomb had a small, but nonzero, probability of igniting the hydrogen in the atmosphere.


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:
			
		

> It was thought during the Manhattan Project that a working fission bomb had a small, but nonzero, probability of igniting the hydrogen in the atmosphere.




Oh yeah, we're talking about humans, I forgot.  I believe it was George Carlin that said, "If it's true that our species is alone in the universe, then I'd have to say that the universe aimed rather low and settled for very little."


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, we're talking about humans, I forgot.  I believe it was George Carlin that said, "If it's true that our species is alone in the universe, then I'd have to say that the universe aimed rather low and settled for very little."




Einstein had a similar line about the universe and human stupidity both being infinite, but he wasn't completely sure about the universe.


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:
			
		

> Einstein had a similar line about the universe and human stupidity both being infinite, but he wasn't completely sure about the universe.




That was my sig here for a very long time, in fact.


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> That was my sig here for a very long time, in fact.



I remember that.


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I remember that.




A firm believer, I am.


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> That was my sig here for a very long time, in fact.




I never pay attention to those things. I think the current thread for Legacy in my sig is from 2005.


----------



## Tokiwong

It is raining here, and today is a slow day at work, I might just get a post in.


----------



## Agamon

I'm just waiting on the reply from Gilden...and it wants to rain here, but instead its 100 degrees and muggy as hell.


----------



## Aenion

I spent a week off of work inside because of rain and wind...


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> I'm just waiting on the reply from Gilden...and it wants to rain here, but instead its 100 degrees and muggy as hell.



Been raining here like 17 days straight.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Been raining here like 17 days straight.




Suprisingly it hasn't been up here.. and it's been nice the last few days.. 80ish with like 60 percent at best


----------



## Agamon

Wow, Toki, even Stevie-K is  copying you now...


----------



## Tokiwong

LOL that is a sincere form of flattery

also Transformers rules.


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> LOL that is a sincere form of flattery




I thought that was a check in the mail.


----------



## Tokiwong

been busy forthcoming post on the way


----------



## Hammerhead

Sweet

And I think Stevie K. is copying Heroes more than Toki  It's just that Heroes copies Toki.


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Sweet
> 
> And I think Stevie K. is copying Heroes more than Toki  It's just that Heroes copies Toki.




And where does Astro City fit in there?


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> been busy forthcoming post on the way




I take it teh busy happened again, Toki?


----------



## Victim

Karen and Ryan do "good cop, bad cop" completely on accident.


----------



## Agamon

Victim said:
			
		

> Karen and Ryan do "good cop, bad cop" completely on accident.




That, or Keystone Cops, one of the two...


----------



## Agamon

Is there another WoW expansion that I'm unaware of?


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Agamon said:
			
		

> Is there another WoW expansion that I'm unaware of?





Nope.. just a bout of Toki-silence.


----------



## Samnell

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Nope.. just a bout of Toki-silence.




Can we fix the Toki-silence by giving the Childlike Empress a name?


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Samnell said:
			
		

> Can we fix the Toki-silence by giving the Childlike Empress a name?





No, I wonder though if it's most currently induced by the lastest plague of JK disease.. or as it's more currently called "Deadly Hallows'


----------



## Victim

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> No, I wonder though if it's most currently induced by the lastest plague of JK disease.. or as it's more currently called "Deadly Hallows'




Then the silence wouldn't have started so early, nor would it still be ongoing.


----------



## Hammerhead

Well, what other MMORPGs have become available?


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Well, what other MMORPGs have become available?




Could be a bad outbreak of 'getting a life?'


----------



## Samnell

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Could be a bad outbreak of 'getting a life?'




*casts _slay living_ on Toki's life*

That should do it.


----------



## Hammerhead

Samnell said:
			
		

> *casts _slay living_ on Toki's life*
> 
> That should do it.




You're within range?


----------



## Samnell

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> You're within range?




I...uh... I used an overpowered feat from a third party sourcebook...

Yeah...that's the ticket...


----------



## Hammerhead

Samnell said:
			
		

> I...uh... I used an overpowered feat from a third party sourcebook...
> 
> Yeah...that's the ticket...




Reach Spell is in Complete Divine, I think. But at that price, you might just as well cast Destruction. You'd also probably want something that lets you cast spells through the internet.


----------



## Samnell

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Reach Spell is in Complete Divine, I think. But at that price, you might just as well cast Destruction. You'd also probably want something that lets you cast spells through the internet.




I'm sure Toki will find my effort, uh, touching.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Sssoooooo... Anyone else read THE BOOK?

Is it safe to talk about it?


----------



## Victim

HH and I have both finished it.


----------



## Shalimar

Same here.


----------



## Samnell

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Same here.




Got it Saturday at 2:30. Finished at 1 AM, with a few breaks for meals and other biological demands.


----------



## Agamon

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> No, I wonder though if it's most currently induced by the lastest plague of JK disease.. or as it's more currently called "Deadly Hallows'




I'm no Harry Potter geek (have yet to read any of the books), but I believe it's "Deathly Hallows".


----------



## Agamon

If anyone hasn't been to a Weird Al concert and has the opportunity, do yourself a favor and take it.  What a great time last night.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

This ain't a good sign.. not even a retort from Toki.

Bad day bad day....


----------



## Tokiwong

I am alive, sorry been very busy, got Blizzcon this year.

I have not forsaken you...


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I am alive, sorry been very busy, got Blizzcon this year.
> 
> I have not forsaken you...





A-ha! Someone WAS right.. it's all back to WOW!

I should have KNOWN!


----------



## Agamon

Have fun at BlizzCon, Toki.  Looks kinda cool, to be honest.


----------



## Hammerhead

At least BlizzCon will be over in a few days.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> At least BlizzCon will be over in a few days.






We're doomed, I've seen what they were showing at Blizzcon. ANOTHER WoW expansion..and they let folks there PLAY a demo of Starcraft II


----------



## Samnell

But we love Toki long time. Many ways. Illegal, many states.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Samnell said:
			
		

> But we love Toki long time. Many ways. Illegal, many states.





You scare me.

I'm going back to CoH to play with my new archetypes.


----------



## Samnell

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> I'm going back to CoH to play with my new archetypes.




Just got kheldians?


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Samnell said:
			
		

> Just got kheldians?





Yup.. did 6 Spaceship runs this weekend and capped my tanker out at 50.


----------



## Samnell

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Yup.. did 6 Spaceship runs this weekend and capped my tanker out at 50.




Cool. I've got a warshade that's been abandoned at 11th while I play with shinier thing for a while. Life changed when he got nova form.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Samnell said:
			
		

> Cool. I've got a warshade that's been abandoned at 11th while I play with shinier thing for a while. Life changed when he got nova form.





I like the new invasion stuff a lot. 

Got to get the 'shade/'bringer up to the level to play in the zone.


----------



## Samnell

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> I like the new invasion stuff a lot.




I have a friend who plays a SS/invuln brute. Poor guy was gone most of the summer and now they're ending the invasion just as he finally gets a chance at the defense vs. psionic damage accolade he so badly needs. I got it, but not on my badging character and not on a character the needs it.

So it goes. Here's hoping that task force in the Warzone is really popular and we thus still have steady invasions.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Samnell said:
			
		

> I have a friend who plays a SS/invuln brute. Poor guy was gone most of the summer and now they're ending the invasion just as he finally gets a chance at the defense vs. psionic damage accolade he so badly needs. I got it, but not on my badging character and not on a character the needs it.
> 
> So it goes. Here's hoping that task force in the Warzone is really popular and we thus still have steady invasions.




Well you can get MOST of the stuff you need for the accolade (bombs being the exlusion) in the Rikikti Zone.


----------



## Agamon

CoH got some sort of space expansion?  Is there a Galactus-type baddie?  Thanos?  Skrull-Kree war?  Pigs in Space?

I know I always hope for steady invasions.  Keeps things interesting.  Non-invasion downtime can get downright dull.


----------



## Samnell

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Well you can get MOST of the stuff you need for the accolade (bombs being the exlusion) in the Rikikti Zone.




I thought you could only get the Sentry badge for kills of rikti during invasions. This merits looking into. Sure, it only takes about two invasions to get it and less if you're on a big team. But with invasions only keying off task force completes, sad pandas could be made.


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> CoH got some sort of space expansion?  Is there a Galactus-type baddie?  Thanos?  Skrull-Kree war?  Pigs in Space?




Sort of. The Rikti are interdimensional aliens that got fought off in the Rikti War right before CoH launched. Now they're back, and this time they all brought clothing. Personally, I never minded the nude Rikti. How often do you get to order your merciless robots to slaughter nudist aliens? It's like killing House Elves.

EDIT: Oh that's right, you had a CoH account at one point. I recall seeing a pic of Anika in Outbreak. Well in that case, they revamped the Rikti Crash site and made it into a Trial Zone where Heroes and Villains can team up. They put in a series of contacts for the 35+ crowd and a big raid at the end. Also, temporarily, other zones have invasion events. They spawn randomly over three zones on a server at a time, or in quick succession. You get 10 minutes warning, the zone gets overcast, and then Rikti dropships come in and blast things and drop bombs for a bit. After that finishes, they start teleporting in two Rikti per person for 10-15 minutes in regular waves. If you're teaming, you get bigger and better spawns with bosses and elite bosses.

The major downside to an invasion is lag, which mostly seems to be from everyone in the zone clustering in a single spot with all their powers on, and the inconsiderate Mastermind players that leave all their pets out and then crowd the store afterwards. There must have been three bots mms with their full array of pets, force fields, and shadowfall mobbing a store in Cap au Diable the last time I was on for an invasion. Jerks. I dismissed my bots.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Dude the Lady Grey TF is without a doubt the MEANIEST thing short of Hami (and you get to fight him in weakened from during it)

I mean the last guy you fight (boss wise) is HERO ONE.. (yeah the guy thats the reason why heroes have to wait till 20 for their cape)

It was a 35 minute fight with another tank and a brute whaling on him solid. (the blasters/controllers were whaling on the aliens coming though the portal behind him)

And the aliens have a LOT of costume changes.


----------



## Samnell

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Dude the Lady Grey TF is without a doubt the MEANIEST thing short of Hami (and you get to fight him in weakened from during it)




You do? Now I really want to run it. Too bad I just got a new SG and my highest level character with them is 26th. Well, I guess that's what our regular Thursday villain night is for. I'll get there in time.



> I mean the last guy you fight (boss wise) is HERO ONE.. (yeah the guy thats the reason why heroes have to wait till 20 for their cape)




That part I heard about. I thought it was a great touch.

Doesn't raiding the mothership spawn a Rikti Giant Monster named U'kon G'rai?


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Samnell said:
			
		

> You do? Now I really want to run it. Too bad I just got a new SG and my highest level character with them is 26th. Well, I guess that's what our regular Thursday villain night is for. I'll get there in time.
> 
> 
> 
> That part I heard about. I thought it was a great touch.
> 
> Doesn't raiding the mothership spawn a Rikti Giant Monster named U'kon G'rai?




Otherwise as Mr. "I can smackdown a 50 tank in 1 hit?" Oh yeah.. had him nail me in nothing flat with a psi attack.


----------



## Samnell

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Otherwise as Mr. "I can smackdown a 50 tank in 1 hit?" Oh yeah.. had him nail me in nothing flat with a psi attack.




It's not his fault you con gray.


----------



## Agamon

I only played a little CoH, so most of what you say sounds Rikti to me.


----------



## Agamon

I saw a report on BlizzCon on Attack of the Show, and that Starcraft boardgame is looking good.

Starcraft 2 looks good, too, but I'm just not much into RTS these days. Turn-based, though...ugh, the new Civ IV expansion has turned me back into a Civ Zombie.  I need sleep... lol.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Agamon said:
			
		

> I saw a report on BlizzCon on Attack of the Show, and that Starcraft boardgame is looking good.
> 
> Starcraft 2 looks good, too, but I'm just not much into RTS these days. Turn-based, though...ugh, the new Civ IV expansion has turned me back into a Civ Zombie.  I need sleep... lol.





There are a few turn based on Xbox Live I like.. Catan is my current favorite.


----------



## Hammerhead

You know, it's incredibly cruel; I see all this activity on the Gen Leg thread, but it's just you guys talking MMOs.


----------



## Samnell

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> You know, it's incredibly cruel; I see all this activity on the Gen Leg thread, but it's just you guys talking MMOs.




Agamon, Kain, I think you two need to give Hammerhead multi-post explanations of why you've been torturing him so. It's very important. You might want to make every sentence its own post for emphasis.


----------



## Hammerhead

Samnell said:
			
		

> Agamon, Kain, I think you two need to give Hammerhead multi-post explanations of why you've been torturing him so. It's very important. You might want to make every sentence its own post for emphasis.




Why stop...


----------



## Hammerhead

...at sentences?


----------



## Samnell

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> ...at sentences?




You, sir, are a very silly person. I'm just going to go over here and de-wax my camel amid the congenial company of my merkin collection until you become serious.


----------



## Agamon

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> There are a few turn based on Xbox Live I like.. Catan is my current favorite.




Hey, I never thought of a board game as a TBS game, but I guess it is.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> You know, it's incredibly cruel; I see all this activity on the Gen Leg thread, but it's just you guys talking MMOs.





My heart bleeds for you dude.. really.


----------



## Agamon

Toki, you're not doing GenCon, too, are you?


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> Toki, you're not doing GenCon, too, are you?




Resisting... urge... to make crude... promiscuity... joke...


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:
			
		

> Resisting... urge... to make crude... promiscuity... joke...




LOL, that damn dirty mind of yours, Samnell...


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> LOL, that damn dirty mind of yours, Samnell...




Says the guy that told me about pie...


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:
			
		

> Says the guy that told me about pie...




Hey, just broadening your mind, dude...


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> Hey, just broadening your mind, dude...




I don't mind. I love information.

...I'm a huge dork.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

I fear we've lost Toki to Con-itis.. or possibly worse.. Real Life!


----------



## Agamon

Real Life is so overrated.


----------



## Agamon

Gah!  The 4E threads!  They are driving me insane!  Help me Toki-Wan Kenobi, you're my only hope!


----------



## Hammerhead

Agamon said:
			
		

> Gah!  The 4E threads!  They are driving me insane!  Help me Toki-Wan Kenobi, you're my only hope!




Wow, that was just bad. 

Although yeah, I feel almost an addiction to read as much as I can about 4e, even if most of the threads contain no real information. Maybe I should start a website about 4th edition, then grow it to the most powerful RPG online community in the world! Bwahahaha!


----------



## Agamon

Yep, that's what the cool kids do.  Those threads are hard to ignore, kinda like a bad car accident...that's a really good analogy, actually.  Like I posted in one of the threads, getting there isn't just half the fun, it'll be all of it.


----------



## Samnell

Agamon, previous to starting Legacy I had never encountered your name before. I assumed you made it up yourself. But today I drew a random mission in City of Villains that called upon me to defeat Agamon and Guards.

I hope those bullet holes heal. My thugs are not gentle.


----------



## Agamon

That was you?!  That was my good shirt, you know!


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> That was you?!  That was my good shirt, you know!




It wasn't just me... Also with me were:

My Bruiser: Sokal
My Enforcers: Social and Text
and my Punks: Peer, Review, and Hermaneutic.

I was the guy in the skintight leather pants with a cloud of darkness around me.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Samnell said:
			
		

> It wasn't just me... Also with me were:
> 
> My Bruiser: Sokal
> My Enforcers: Social and Text
> and my Punks: Peer, Review, and Hermaneutic.
> 
> I was the guy in the skintight leather pants with a cloud of darkness around me.





Which server do you play on?


----------



## Samnell

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Which server do you play on?




Triumph is where Franc-Tireur (the thugs mastermind mentioned above) lives. I also have a presence on Pinnacle.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Samnell said:
			
		

> Triumph is where Franc-Tireur (the thugs mastermind mentioned above) lives. I also have a presence on Pinnacle.





Well I got most of my heroes on Victory and the vilian experiments (various MMs) on Freedom.


----------



## Agamon

If you haven't seen Gaimen's Stardust yet, go check it out.  Great movie.  And if you like humor like that found in Borat/Clerks/Knocked Up, Superbad is a must, too.


----------



## Shalimar

I don't know if anone is interested in the Paragons campaign setting (Heroes/4400) by Green Ronin, but the PDF is currently on sale for $23.00.  I'm trying to decide between the PDF and the Dead Tree Version from Amazon ($26.00 w/free shipping) that'll be out in a few weeks.  Its a couple of weeks difference, but then again, I like PDF a lot more since I always have my Laptop with me.


----------



## Agamon

I love the smell of dead trees in the morning.  I'll wait for the hard copy.  When my Age of Worms game is done sometime next year, I'm going to run my first tabletop M&M game in this setting.

I don't mind getting a PDF with my hard copy like I do with all my Paizo stuff, but I'm not going to spend roughly the same amount of money on a PDF.


----------



## Shalimar

It would be a one or the other for me too.  The only real question is whether or not the extra $3 is worth waiting a month.  To me PDFs are just more useful, so I think that that is what I'm going to do.


----------



## Agamon

I don't mind waiting a month.  My game is about a year away, anyway.


----------



## Samnell

You crazy guys and your tabletop games... I haven't played in person since 2002 and that's the only time I've played with more than one other person face to face. It wasn't that great. The DM thought great DMing meant he had to have one no save, instakill trap every adventure. Yeah. If you tripped it, you just died. Then he made everyone start off fresh from zero XP, first level, no matter what the rest of the party was at.

And I thought I was a lame in the flesh DM.


----------



## Shalimar

I don't have any face to face games any more.  Just no time for it really.  I could make time, but the people I know who game have horror stories about their games that make me not want to get in on those.

I just picked up the PDF and it rocks quite heartily.


----------



## Agamon

Aw, that sucks, I feel for you guys (that sounded sarcastic, but it's not).  My bad experiences have been online, actually.  This is one of the two decent online games I've played, and I've tried many.  Without this game and my tabletop games, I'd probably leave the hobby.

Looking forward to that book.  I'm waiting for a couple others from Amazon anyway, so I just added it on.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Man.. listen to the crickets.. Toki is definitely WAY off the track for now. 

Well back to Bioshock for me


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I am alive, sorry been very busy, got Blizzcon this year.
> 
> I have not forsaken you...





This was on August 6th.. has anyone seen any hint of Toki since? I asked Shalimar already and neither of us have seen him since.


Blizzcon is pretty much over.


----------



## Samnell

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> This was on August 6th.. has anyone seen any hint of Toki since? I asked Shalimar already and neither of us have seen him since.




I haven't seen him, and all of my Toki traps are undisturbed. Maybe I should try baiting them. What would you bait a Toki trap with? Glowing purple people? Anime android girls? Disturbing flashbacks? Heroes DVDs? Pie?


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Samnell said:
			
		

> I haven't seen him, and all of my Toki traps are undisturbed. Maybe I should try baiting them. What would you bait a Toki trap with? Glowing purple people? Anime android girls? Disturbing flashbacks? Heroes DVDs? Pie?





Well you won't have to worry about catching me with the dvd set.. I'm watching my copy right now (taking a break from Bioshock)


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Yup.. darn game is deader than hope. It's been like almost a month with nothing from toki.

Well it was fun.


----------



## Agamon

Eh, another unscheduled break. Toki's obviously a bit busy, but we'll see him again, I'm sure.


----------



## Agamon

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> This was on August 6th.. has anyone seen any hint of Toki since? I asked Shalimar already and neither of us have seen him since.




I did notice he was in his gmail account a week or so ago.  I almost messaged him, but decided that if wanted to tell us what's up, he'd come here and do so.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Agamon said:
			
		

> I did notice he was in his gmail account a week or so ago.  I almost messaged him, but decided that if wanted to tell us what's up, he'd come here and do so.





Well at least he's okay. If he's on to get his email he's okay (wish I still had his email  )


----------



## Samnell

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Yup.. darn game is deader than hope. It's been like almost a month with nothing from toki.




It's been more than that before. As long as we still love Viking priestesses, ninja girls from the future, androgynous boy-girls in speedoes, androids, androgynous elf-boys from other dimensions, and tolerate irritating purple guys doomed to die, Toki shall return.


----------



## Hammerhead

Man, a mere month of downtime and we have people giving up? Intolerable! Inconceivable!

Toki is like James Bond. He will return.


----------



## Samnell

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Toki is like James Bond. He will return.




He's chronic; that's why he's Evil Toki.


----------



## Aenion

In Toki we trust


----------



## Hammerhead

Aenion said:
			
		

> In Toki we thrust




We thrust? Like with a foil or something?


----------



## Aenion

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> We thrust? Like with a foil or something?




Doh, English is not my first language remember


----------



## Samnell

Aenion said:
			
		

> Doh, English is not my first language remember




No, it's ok. We just usually ask first in the US.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Aenion said:
			
		

> Doh, English is not my first language remember





You do better than I do in French (the language I studied in high school)


----------



## KaintheSeeker

So it's what.. 2 months no word?


----------



## Samnell

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> So it's what.. 2 months no word?




It's been longer.


----------



## Hammerhead

Samnell said:
			
		

> It's been longer.




So what are we thinking here? Kidnapping?


----------



## Samnell

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> So what are we thinking here? Kidnapping?




Androgynous superhero overdose?


----------



## Hammerhead

Samnell said:
			
		

> Androgynous superhero overdose?




You think Toki reads a lot of Marvel comics then? 

No, I was thinking of a *solution* to our problem, not the root cause. Track him down via the Internet, grab him, and force him to post something.


----------



## Samnell

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> You think Toki reads a lot of Marvel comics then?




Thank you for putting the finger on what DC is lacking that has kept me from getting into their universe for nearly a decade now. Aside hating Superman. 



> No, I was thinking of a *solution* to our problem, not the root cause. Track him down via the Internet, grab him, and force him to post something.




All of my thumbscrew collection is in use on my own players right now. I would like to help, but if I go soft on one of them it will cause hard feelings.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

I think he's got a woman.


----------



## Samnell

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> I think he's got a woman.




I've heard of those; they're from Venus. Or was it Mars? I'm no expert.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Anyone see Scion: Demigod yet?


----------



## Samnell

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Anyone see Scion: Demigod yet?




Only on the bookshelves. I like the idea of it, but I've never found or been able to convince a group to play a WW game. I think I got lucky to score an Alternity game a few weeks ago.


----------



## Agamon

Not yet.  I have Hero, and it looks cool, but I just picked up Ultimate Power, Mastermind's Manual, Instant Heroes and Paragons in preparation of my MnM game when my group's finished playing Age of Worms.  I've also picked up a bunch of WFRP books, and then there's 4E next year, so I don't see any Scion games in the cards.


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> Not yet.  I have Hero, and it looks cool, but I just picked up Ultimate Power, Mastermind's Manual, Instant Heroes and Paragons in preparation of my MnM game when my group's finished playing Age of Worms.  I've also picked up a bunch of WFRP books, and then there's 4E next year, so I don't see any Scion games in the cards.




How's Age of Worm's been for you? I'm pretty strongly considering running it myself. I generally hear good things, except for Blackwall Keep being a bit too easy and Spire of Long Shadows being a bit too intense.


----------



## Agamon

Yes and yes.  Give the lizardmen in EaBK a level of Fighter or Rogue.  And SoLS was horribly overpowered.  I took out all of the encounters that didn't show the PCs a vision, and then gave them XP for as though they did defeat all the encounters in the adventure.  There was still 3 PC deaths.

Whispering Cairn, the 1st adventure, is a lot of fun.  And The Prince of Redhand, the adventure after Spire of Long Shadows (which we're in the midst of playing right now), is, along with the Alhaster backdrop, possibly the best published adventure I've ever run.  It's wide open, has tons of roleplaying, and my players hate the antagonist with a passion I've rarely seen (and they really can't do anything about it at this point).

It's been a pretty fun campaign for something pre-packaged.  The PCs are currently 15th level, the highest level game I've played in D&D, and it's not so bad.  I think it helps that my players aren't crunchmeisters.

I'm really looking forward to the M&M game, though.  It'll owe a great deal to my experiences from GenLeg, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> Yes and yes.  Give the lizardmen in EaBK a level of Fighter or Rogue.  And SoLS was horribly overpowered.  I took out all of the encounters that didn't show the PCs a vision, and then gave them XP for as though they did defeat all the encounters in the adventure.  There was still 3 PC deaths.




I'm planning to give out action points. One hopes that would help a little with the dying. I don't mind killing a few PCs here and there, but too many leads to plot rot. Few of my players ever seem willing to take a raise dead or resurrection (even without level loss!) unless they just can't think of a new PC they want to play.

*grumble* Inconstant players... Get off my lawn... Damn deaders...


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:
			
		

> I'm planning to give out action points. One hopes that would help a little with the dying. I don't mind killing a few PCs here and there, but too many leads to plot rot. Few of my players ever seem willing to take a raise dead or resurrection (even without level loss!) unless they just can't think of a new PC they want to play.
> 
> *grumble* Inconstant players... Get off my lawn... Damn deaders...




I hear that.  I had a single player play 12 different PCs in RttToEE.  And he's on his 4th in AoW.  He sees death as an opportunity.  And I don't try to kill him, but he likes to take risks.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Agamon said:
			
		

> Not yet.  I have Hero, and it looks cool, but I just picked up Ultimate Power, Mastermind's Manual, Instant Heroes and Paragons in preparation of my MnM game when my group's finished playing Age of Worms.  I've also picked up a bunch of WFRP books, and then there's 4E next year, so I don't see any Scion games in the cards.





Got all of those too. Paragons looks great. Shame no one seems interest in playing on Rpol, and I keep missing out on joining games here.


----------



## Agamon

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Got all of those too. Paragons looks great. Shame no one seems interest in playing on Rpol, and I keep missing out on joining games here.




I _almost_ asked what an Rpol is, but then realized that Google/Wikapedia is there to make me look more knowledgeable than I really am.

Anyhoo, if my tabletop M&M game works out well, I may consider doing a pbp game with it.  Of course, by then, Toki will probably be back and ready for another run at GL.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Agamon said:
			
		

> I _almost_ asked what an Rpol is, but then realized that Google/Wikapedia is there to make me look more knowledgeable than I really am.
> 
> Anyhoo, if my tabletop M&M game works out well, I may consider doing a pbp game with it.  Of course, by then, Toki will probably be back and ready for another run at GL.





Nah.. I think he's gone for good this time.


----------



## Samnell

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Nah.. I think he's gone for good this time.




If he is, I'll be sad. But it was worth it for the game we had while it lasted.


----------



## Hammerhead

Samnell said:
			
		

> If he is, I'll be sad. But it was worth it for the game we had while it lasted.




My thoughts exactly. 



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> I almost asked what an Rpol is, but then realized that Google/Wikapedia is there to make me look more knowledgeable than I really am.




It doesn't count if you admit that publicly.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> My thoughts exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't count if you admit that publicly.




Pretty mellow him isn't ithough?


----------



## Agamon

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Nah.. I think he's gone for good this time.




Is that some sort of remote reverse psychology dare, or do you have info I do not?  I had given up the last time, but here we are again.  Just sayin' is all.


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> It doesn't count if you admit that publicly.




:\


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Agamon said:
			
		

> Is that some sort of remote reverse psychology dare, or do you have info I do not?  I had given up the last time, but here we are again.  Just sayin' is all.






Last time he kicked the game in the head he still came online. And he did post to us. Now? I haven't seen a hint of him online since Blizzcon.


----------



## Agamon

Okay.  Yeah, I have't seen him here, but I have seen him numerous times on gmail.  Perhaps a quick chat is in order.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Agamon said:
			
		

> Okay.  Yeah, I have't seen him here, but I have seen him numerous times on gmail.  Perhaps a quick chat is in order.





Well I lost his email address and he apparently doesn't use AIM anymore.. so I don't know what he's u p to. Maybe he's avoiding me and that is the reason the game died.


----------



## Agamon

And here I thought it was me.  I had a controversial idea concerning my character (which I'll keep to myself, just in case).


----------



## Victim

Agamon said:
			
		

> And here I thought it was me.  I had a controversial idea concerning my character (which I'll keep to myself, just in case).




You can't just taunt me like that.


----------



## Samnell

Victim said:
			
		

> You can't just taunt me like that.




But Agamon just did.


----------



## Victim

I don't even play, so sharing the controversial secret plan with me isn't a big deal.  I know other Gen Leg secrets.


----------



## Hammerhead

Victim said:
			
		

> I know other Gen Leg secrets.




You can't just taunt me like that.


----------



## Victim

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> You can't just taunt me like that.




Yes, I can.  In fact, my successful campaign of information warfare now makes me the leader of the Decepticons.


----------



## Agamon

Victim said:
			
		

> Yes, I can.  In fact, my successful campaign of information warfare now makes me the leader of the Decepticons.




Watch out for Starscream....


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> Watch out for Starscream....




Maybe it's because I didn't grow up with Transformers (It was on at like 6 AM on Sunday mornings in my town.) but my brain went to a totally wrong place there.


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:
			
		

> Maybe it's because I didn't grow up with Transformers (It was on at like 6 AM on Sunday mornings in my town.) but my brain went to a totally wrong place there.




Me: "What?  What's he talkin...oh geez!"

Dude.  Really.  I mean, really.  Must be hard playing a character whose brain works the exact opposite way as yours.  

Page 81.  Wow, this has to be up there as one of the longest threads at ENWorld.


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> Dude.  Really.  I mean, really.




I have the brain of a thirteen year old boy.


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:
			
		

> I have the brain of a thirteen year old boy.




It needs to be a couple years younger.  Then you'd know who St...can't even type it again.


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> It needs to be a couple years younger.  Then you'd know who St...can't even type it again.




Another person scarred for life. My work here is done.


----------



## Shalimar

Agamon said:
			
		

> I _almost_ asked what an Rpol is, but then realized that Google/Wikapedia is there to make me look more knowledgeable than I really am.
> 
> Anyhoo, if my tabletop M&M game works out well, I may consider doing a pbp game with it.  Of course, by then, Toki will probably be back and ready for another run at GL.




So how is the table top game going?


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:
			
		

> So how is the table top game going?




No, that's still in the building stages.  We have three adventures left in AoW first.  I plan on officially beginning work on it (aside from the reading and thinking I've done already) tomorrow, actually.

I'm pretty much letting my players decide what kind of game it will be, whether more like Legacy, more like Heroes, etc.  Depends on what they do when they discover their powers.  Some of the Paragons concepts are interesting, but I'm not even sure what I'm going to use out of that, I'll be playing it by ear.

The series will be short (compared to my usual 1-2 year campaigns), I plan on bouncing from one game to the another with shorter mini-campaigns that build upon each other.  Once I'm back to D&D, I'll look at starting a PbP.  Maybe before, but don't count on it.

This thread will be the first to know, though, you can count on that.


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> This thread will be the first to know, though, you can count on that.




And we'll be laying in wait, lurking until the moment comes to strike.


----------



## Samnell

Just stopping by to say hi.

Therefore: "hi"


----------



## Victim

Hi.


----------



## Shalimar

Hi there


----------



## Hammerhead

Yo. What's up with you people?


----------



## Bront

I need you to start a new thread for this.  We're trying to keep threads to a max of 1000 posts.

Thanks

Bront
PbP Mod


----------



## Agamon

Hey all.

Sorry Bront, I kinda thought this thread was overly long, but I'm not sure there's much point to starting a new one.


----------



## Shalimar

I agree there isn't much point to starting a new one since I doubt Toki will be back.  he only reason for a new one would be if someone wanted to run a new game for the old gang.


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I agree there isn't much point to starting a new one since I doubt Toki will be back.  he only reason for a new one would be if someone wanted to run a new game for the old gang.




Hint, hint, nudge, nudge?   

My tabletop MnM game plans went on temporary hiatus when I thought up a cool fantasy setting I wanted to try with 4e.  I plan on popping back and forth between the two, but I honestly haven't given it much thought lately.

One of my players is planning on running a SWSE game on my game's off weeks.  If this happens, I may have time for an online game.  I'll be sure to let you all know (probably in July sometime).


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Agamon said:
			
		

> Hint, hint, nudge, nudge?
> 
> My tabletop MnM game plans went on temporary hiatus when I thought up a cool fantasy setting I wanted to try with 4e.  I plan on popping back and forth between the two, but I honestly haven't given it much thought lately.
> 
> One of my players is planning on running a SWSE game on my game's off weeks.  If this happens, I may have time for an online game.  I'll be sure to let you all know (probably in July sometime).





Your thoughts on 4e?


----------



## Agamon

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Your thoughts on 4e?




Yeah, it's great.  In a nutshell, very DM friendly.  Fun tactical combat.  The art in the books is gorgeous.


----------



## Samnell

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Your thoughts on 4e?




Pathfinder is shaping up to be a fun, flexible toolbox with ample room for customization by players and DMs both. I look forward to its full release next year and will probably buy the beta release in August.  

I looked at a friend's copy of the 4e PHB and it confirmed my assessment from last fall. 4e is fixing problems I don't have by means I don't like. I'm sure it's a fine game in its own right, but it's not what I want for my D&D.


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:
			
		

> Pathfinder is shaping up to be a fun, flexible toolbox with ample room for customization by players and DMs both. I look forward to its full release next year and will probably buy the beta release in August.
> 
> I looked at a friend's copy of the 4e PHB and it confirmed my assessment from last fall. 4e is fixing problems I don't have by means I don't like. I'm sure it's a fine game in its own right, but it's not what I want for my D&D.




Damn, even this thread becomes an edtion war!   No worries, Samnell, I won't ignore you, too. lol

You have to buy the beta for PF??  Like, spend money on it?  I see...

Anyhoo, there is that chance that the pbp I run might not be MnM, seeing as how there so many games I want to play and don't get a chance to.  I'm thinking maybe A Song of Ice and Fire when it comes out in the summer.  That would be very weel suited to pbp, methinks.  And while I only have the faintest knowledge on the system, it's GRRM + Green Ronin, how can you go wrong there?

Any interest in that, perhaps?


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> Damn, even this thread becomes an edtion war!   No worries, Samnell, I won't ignore you, too. lol




Well I wasn't trolling for it! 



> You have to buy the beta for PF??  Like, spend money on it?  I see...




The three alphas to date have been free. Each has shown more and more of the complete ruleset. Then around GenCon they're coming out with what I think is supposed to be a complete Pathfinder RPG-in-a-book for a year of open testing prior to the release of the final version at GenCon 2009. I'm not completely settled on buying the Beta book yet. I may very well continue running my PBEMs in 3.5 until they're over.



> Anyhoo, there is that chance that the pbp I run might not be MnM, seeing as how there so many games I want to play and don't get a chance to.  I'm thinking maybe A Song of Ice and Fire when it comes out in the summer.  That would be very weel suited to pbp, methinks.  And while I only have the faintest knowledge on the system, it's GRRM + Green Ronin, how can you go wrong there?
> 
> Any interest in that, perhaps?




I hadn't even heard of this. I'm not sure if I'd go in for it or not.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Man this brings back memories.  I'm definitely not responsible enough to keep up with PBP games it seems, but I do miss this game a bunch.  Anyone know what Toki's up to these days?

Edit-To answer the PF question, the pdf for Beta is free, unless you want a print copy you don't have to spend any money.


----------



## Samnell

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Man this brings back memories.  I'm definitely not responsible enough to keep up with PBP games it seems, but I do miss this game a bunch.  Anyone know what Toki's up to these days?




No idea. I only think I spoke to him over AIM once and that was before his first sabbatical. I think Victim said something about him becoming involved with a woman.

"Involved how? Swimming buddies?" 



> Edit-To answer the PF question, the pdf for Beta is free, unless you want a print copy you don't have to spend any money.




I'd forgotten that detail. I knew something seemed off when I described the situation. Thanks.


----------



## Agamon

Yeah, sorta thinking aloud there.  Changing the game and keeping the group together would be tough.

Like I told Shal, I was also considering contacting Toki to see what he thinks of me taking GL over (assuming he wasn't interested on making a comeback himself).

I'll stew over it a bit.


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> Like I told Shal, I was also considering contacting Toki to see what he thinks of me taking GL over (assuming he wasn't interested on making a comeback himself).
> 
> I'll stew over it a bit.




Maybe we should take it to another thread if we're going to be talking a bit? Bront, uh, kind of asked us to.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Glee... got my problems fixed!


----------



## Hammerhead

Samnell said:
			
		

> Maybe we should take it to another thread if we're going to be talking a bit? Bront, uh, kind of asked us to.




[Cue tough guy voice]

He wasn't askin'. He was tellin'. 

[/tough guy]

Starting a new thread; it isn't even off-topic, because some of us are talking about restarting the game. 

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=4296846


----------

